# Fischereischein abschaffen!



## blinkerkatze

|peinlich Für für Deutschland!
 Wer ist für das abschaffen des Fischereischeins in Deutschland. 
Also ich ja.#v


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin für den Fischereischein!Regeln muß es nun mal geben. Wir fangen Tiere und sammeln keine Briefmarken. Klar ist es,das einige Angler trotzdem nicht richtig mit der lebenden Kreatur umgehen(oder nicht können), aber eine Prpfung muß schon sein.Was bescheuert ist,das in manchen Bundesländern der Fischereischein auf lebenszeit ausgestellt wird, und wir hier in HH jedes Jahr 5 Euronen zahlen müssen!!

bye jonas#h


----------



## Ziegenbein

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Bin auch für den Angelschein! Wir in S-H müssen auch jedes Jahr verlängern kostet aber 10€


----------



## Angler2004

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Auf jedenfall muss der Schein bleiben, sonst mach ja jeder was er will mit den fischen und dann gibts nachher keine mehr und die tiere würden deshalb auch nur gequält und das ist dann nicht mehr schön.


----------



## BigEarn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				blinkerkatze schrieb:
			
		

> |peinlich Für für Deutschland!
> Wer ist für das abschaffen des Fischereischeins in Deutschland.
> Also ich ja.#v


 
Na herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem aussagekräftigen Statement! |rolleyes 
Wie wäre es, wenn Du uns mal genauer erörterst was am Fischereischein 
peinlich ist und warum du für eine Abschaffung bist? |kopfkrat Dann würde dieser Thread vielleicht mehr Sinn machen.
Was wäre denn eine Alternative für dich? Jedem Hanswurst mit einer Angel
auf die Fische loszulassen, ohne dass dieser irgendwelche Kenntnisse hat? 
Das einzige was ich mir Vorstellen könnte wäre, Anglern aus dem Ausland, die Urlaub in Deutschland machen, den Erwerb von Fischereilizenzen zu erleichtern, da sie in 2 oder 3 Wochen sicher keine große Prüfung ablegen sollten. 
Aber jedem Trottel der in unserem Land rumrennt den Freifahrtschein zum Fischen in die Hand zu drücken - bloß nicht!!!#d


----------



## klempi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

hallo

ja wir hamburger sind schon die gearschten mit den 5 euro aber der angelschein muss sein..........wenn ich denn mal mit meinem boot auf der bille unterwechs bin und sehe die ganzen  osteuropäischen mitbürger die sich n wolf angeln mit 4 gefüllten plastiktüten voller brassen und rotaugen (ich habe mal einen gefragt was er damit will???? antort in schlechten deutsch "verpiss dich" das doch toll)  und die tüte noch am leben ist dann kommt mir die galle hoch und nun stellt euch vor es gäbe keinen angelschein mehr.....dann mal prost dann fliegen wohl auch bald handgranaten........grins 

ich finde die kontollen müssten auf jedenfall verstärkt werden und der angelschein sollte nicht an jedem ausgegeben werden der nur so eine kleine prüfung abgelegt hat


ich habe es sogar schon erlebt wie einer von einer 4 meter hohen brücke aus geangelt hat und der hatte bestimmt keinen angelschein......... 

mfg björn


----------



## lügenbaron

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

wieso seid ihr hambeurger die gearschten ? wir in S-h zahlen das doppelte im jahr wie ihr
trotzdem sollte die fischerreischeinprüfung bleiben !!!!
                                                                          Grüß aus Ahrensburg Heiko


----------



## klempi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ups......... das wusste ich nicht na gut dann gebe ich den  gearschten an dich weiter.....:q


----------



## Ziegenbein

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Mehr kontrollieren sollte man auch, habe meinen Angelschein seit 06.06.1996 und wurde noch nie kontroliert.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				klempi schrieb:
			
		

> ups......... das wusste ich nicht na gut dann gebe ich den gearschten an dich weiter.....:q


 
Den gearschten übernehme denn ich gleich mal da wir in Berlin 21,- Euro pro Jahr zahlen müssen. Weiß zwar nicht wofür, ist bestimmt für die Haupstadtzulage unserer Politiker |evil: 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Onkel Petrus

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Für den Schein!
Verlängern müssen ist aber Mist.
Wünsche Euch weniger Glücklichen dass Ihr auch ne "lebenslang"-Regelung wie wir hier in Niedersachsen bekommt!


----------



## vk58

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin auch für den Schein. Nur sollte die praktische Ausbildung intensiviert werden, damit nicht nur Schwarzangler nach der Prüfung waigerecht mit den gefangenen Fischen umgehen können, sondern auch echte Anfänger.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin,

wie wäre es denn, wenn wir auch den Führerschein abschaffen... und den Waffenschein... und den Krankenschein... und statt dessen gibt es dann den allgemeinen "Jagdschein" |uhoh: 

Das Verlängern lassen ist schon blöd, und daß es keinen einheitlichen Jahrersfischereischein in Deutschland gibt ist ebenfalls ungeschickt - aber deshalb abschaffen? #d 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Palometta

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also in NRW schlägt der Schein mit DM 30.- Gebühr und DM 30.- Fischeirabgabe zu Buche (Tschuldigung für Die DM - Angabe aber ich muß erst 2006 neu verlängern )

Also auch gearscht   #c 

Trotz allem bin ich für eine Abschaffung des Fischeischein da In Schleswig-Holstein und jetzt auch in Meg. Pom bei Touristen auf einen Prüfung verzichtet wird .
Dort wird gegen Zahlung einer Gebühr ein begenzter Fischeischein (SL für 3 Monate ) ausgestellt mit dem Zweck Geld in die Leeren Kassen zu spühlen.

Ganz nebenbei halte ich auch den Küstenfischeischein in Meg-Pom für Strandräuberei  :r  aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Wenn es also für Touri'S möglich ist an den Küsten ohne Eignungstest einen Angelschein zu kaufen nur weil's dem Land Geld bringt warum sollen sich die anderen Länder nicht auch so verhalten. |kopfkrat 

Also so wie in Rest Europa: Kohle auf den Tisch und Schluß. #6  #6 

Besser wäre natürlich eine Europäische Lösung auch wenn ich sonst eher gegen eine regelmentierung aus Brüssel bin. #t 

Aber wenn es keine einheitliche Regelung gibt macht alles andere keinen Sinn #d  #d 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Brassenkönig

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin auch für die Sportfischerprüfung (Angelschein). Schließlich darf doch nicht einfach jeder Mensch mit der Angel losziehen und die Fische quälen. Ich finde das Verlängern des Scheins gar nicht mal so schlimm. Ich finde es ist schlimmer, dass man in Hamburg 70 € ausgeben muss um die Prüfung zu machen #q  :e  |splat: . Aber man muss man ja zum Glück nur einmal im Leben machen


----------



## Trollvater

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo Boardis  :m  :m 
Das einzige was ich mir Vorstellen könnte wäre, Anglern aus dem Ausland, die Urlaub in Deutschland machen, den Erwerb von Fischereilizenzen zu erleichtern, da sie in 2 oder 3 Wochen sicher keine große Prüfung ablegen sollten.  #6 
Aber jedem Trottel der in unserem Land rumrennt den Freifahrtschein zum Fischen in die Hand zu drücken - bloß nicht  #q  #q


----------



## BigEarn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Heeeeeeeeey das ist Wortraub!!! :q


----------



## mcrae

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Auf jeden Fall für den Schein!! Und keine Ausnahmen, weder für Touris noch für sonst jemand.
Der Schein soll ja zur Kontrolle sein, dass der jeweilige Angler auch weis was er tut und sich über die ges. Bestimmungen auf dem laufenden hält.
Angelschein MUSS sein!
Die Kontrollen sollten aber auch verstärkt werden. Wenn jemand, wie oben angesprochene Mitmenschen, sich so danebenbenimmt ab in den Knast oder eine richtig saftige Strafe. Sowas muss ja wirklich nicht sein.
Wenn ein Fischereischeininhaber seinen Schein wegen so etwas loswerden sollte, ist das ärgerlich. Aber wer nichts hat??
Es würde ja auch keiner auf die Idee kommen den Jagdschein abzuschaffen.
Nur weil man mit ner Angel keine Bank ausrauben oder anderen Angst machen kann...


----------



## bernie1

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> Also in NRW schlägt der Schein mit DM 30.- Gebühr und DM 30.- Fischeirabgabe zu Buche (Tschuldigung für Die DM - Angabe aber ich muß erst 2006 neu verlängern )
> 
> Also auch gearscht #c
> 
> Trotz allem bin ich für eine Abschaffung des Fischeischein da In Schleswig-Holstein und jetzt auch in Meg. Pom bei Touristen auf einen Prüfung verzichtet wird .
> Dort wird gegen Zahlung einer Gebühr ein begenzter Fischeischein (SL für 3 Monate ) ausgestellt mit dem Zweck Geld in die Leeren Kassen zu spühlen.
> 
> Ganz nebenbei halte ich auch den Küstenfischeischein in Meg-Pom für Strandräuberei :r aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
> 
> Wenn es also für Touri'S möglich ist an den Küsten ohne Eignungstest einen Angelschein zu kaufen nur weil's dem Land Geld bringt warum sollen sich die anderen Länder nicht auch so verhalten. |kopfkrat
> 
> Also so wie in Rest Europa: Kohle auf den Tisch und Schluß. #6 #6
> 
> Besser wäre natürlich eine Europäische Lösung auch wenn ich sonst eher gegen eine regelmentierung aus Brüssel bin. #t
> 
> Aber wenn es keine einheitliche Regelung gibt macht alles andere keinen Sinn #d #d
> 
> Gruß
> Palometta


 
Die Angabe ist für den Fünfjahresschein.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## angel_thorsten

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also ich bin auch für den Fischereischein! Aber ich finde, jeder der einen hat, sollte auch automatisch über irgendwelche Gesetzesänderungen informiert werden.
Fischereischeine für Touris? Ist schon ok, aber vielleicht sollten sie eine Art Kurzprüfung ablegen. So mit den wichtigsten Themen, z.B. Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, wie ein Fisch nach dem Fang zu behandeln ist. Das Thema mit den Osteuropäischen Anglern un der lebenden Plastiktüte ist doch das beste Beispiel, oder?

Gruß
Angel_Thorsten


----------



## Palometta

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Allen euren Ehrenbekundungen zum Trotz,

Leut's der Schein ist ein Relikt aus vergangenen Zeiten.....  
Der ursprüngliche Gedanke jedem der angeln will eine Eignungsprüfung vorzuschreiben ist doch mit der Regelung in SH und Meg-Pom ausser Kraft gesetzt , oder  #c 
Wer jetzt von euch glaubt er hätte da Einfluß drauf der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann.
Ich würde es auch lieber sehen wenn der Ursprüngliche Gedanke noch zählen würde aber leider ist das nicht der Fall.

Also noch mal 


			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es also für Touri'S möglich ist an den Küsten ohne Eignungstest einen Angelschein zu kaufen nur weil's dem Land Geld bringt warum sollen sich die anderen Länder nicht auch so verhalten.   |kopfkrat



Der Schein hat nur noch einen Zweck.....Geld einzunehmen. :r 

Und aus diesem Grund und auch nur aus Diesem  bin ich für die Abschaffung der Prüfung denn jeder kann auch ohne Prüfung in den Ostseebundesländern angeln.

Also gleiches Recht für alle  ​
Gruß
Palometta


----------



## bootsangler-b

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ich bin für die abschaffung des fischereischeines. eine zu kaufende angelberechtigung, die dem eigentümer des entsprechenden gewässers seine finanzielle basis schafft und einen besatz ermöglicht, reicht aus.
schaut euch doch in europa um! wo braucht man diesen schein? doch nur in den deutschsprachigen ländern, in denen so viele idioten wohnen, die ohne lehrgang und prüfung grausame tierquäler wären und eine pose nicht von einer bierdose unterscheiden könnten!
 :q schmeißen wir die deutschen deppen aus dem land und schon braucht der rest keinen schein!  #6 

bernd


----------



## uer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

#h 

*Eindeutig gegen den Fischereischein.*



> Besser wäre natürlich eine Europäische Lösung auch wenn ich sonst eher gegen eine regelmentierung aus Brüssel bin.


 
Da bin ich der Meinung, die wirds früher oder später geben.Es werden sich immer mehr Geister an diesem Thema scheiden, spätestens dann wenn einige Bundesländer den Fischereischein nicht mehr anerkennen wollen, ziehen die ersten vor den europäische Gerichtshof u. werden dann recht bekommen :q :q :q 

@Brassenkönig


> Ich bin auch für die Sportfischerprüfung (Angelschein). Schließlich darf doch nicht einfach jeder Idiot mit der Angel losziehen und die Fische quälen.


ich finde deine Aussage sehr gewagt. Du unterstellst Menschen in anderen Ländern die keinen Fischereischein benötigen, dass sie Idioten sind.
Ich glaub da lerne ich gerade andere kennen.
Warum fahren denn Angler nach SW,DK,NO,F usw. bestimmt nicht weil dort nur Idioten rumlaufen u. die keine Fische haben, weil die ja alles abschlachten.

Einer hat hier noch singemäß geschrieben, die Osteuropäer schleppen alles an Fisch weg, was wollen o. machen die damit|kopfkrat 
Die essen die Fische, diese Menschen kennen es nicht anders, für die ist jeder gefangene Fisch bares essen.
Hier in D wollen doch alle nur Edelfisch aufen Teller haben.
Ich finde hier manche Aussagen zum :v von einigen, etwas mehr objektivität wäre besser.

Es sagt#h mit :r Laune :s


----------



## BigEarn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> . :r
> 
> Und aus diesem Grund und auch nur aus Diesem bin ich für die Abschaffung der Prüfung denn jeder kann auch ohne Prüfung in den Ostseebundesländern angeln.
> 
> 
> 
> Also gleiches Recht für alle ​


 
Ich bin für die Wiedereinführung der Prüfung in den von Dir angesprochenen Bundesländern. Dann haben wir auch das gleiche Recht für alle wieder hergestellt 
Hab keine Lust darauf, dass jeder "Assi" ohne kleinstes Hindernis (die Prüfung ist schon kein großes und die Kontrollen am Wasser fehlen) neben mir angeln kann. :r Wenn ich sehe, wer teilweise an den Forellenpuffs so rumrennt...nein, bitte nicht!!!
Wenn die das in Meglemburg q ) zulassen, muss man den Schwachsinn ja nicht noch weiter verbreiten.


----------



## Regentaucher

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Hab keine Lust darauf, dass jeder "Assi" ohne kleinstes Hindernis (die Prüfung ist schon kein großes und die Kontrollen am Wasser fehlen) neben mir angeln kann. :r Wenn ich sehe, wer teilweise an den Forellenpuffs so rumrennt...nein, bitte nicht!!!



#6  #6  #6 

Jep, sehe ich auch so!! 
Kommt einem schon so manchmal die Galle hoch wie die mit den Fischen umgehen...


----------



## holk

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Das Thema ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert ....ich bin erst einmal für den Fortbestand mit der Ausnahmereglung das Urlauber egal welcher Herkunft diesen ohne Ablegen einer Prüfung befristet erwerben können ....wie in S-H....ich habe schon genug unwaidmännische Idioten mit Fischereischein erlebt so das ich es für ziehmlich naiv halte das das Ablegen einer Prüfung gleichermaßen für vernünftiges Verhalten am Wasser steht.....man denke nur mal an die vielen Trollos im Straßenverkehr |supergri  |supergri 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Palometta

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ääähmm , nur mal so am Rande ..... in NRW ist auch am Forellenpuff der Schein pficht .
Müsten dann also Idioten mit Schein gewesen sein oder der Betreiber hat sich laut Fischereigesetz strafbar gemacht  |rolleyes 
In dem Fall sollte man dem Betreiber mal ans Bein pinkeln.

Und wenn ich die Scheininhaber auf Makrelen oder Dorschtour so beobachte .....na ja was soll's

Aber das der Schein in den Ostseeanrainer wieder eingeführt bzw. der Touriabzockschein abgeschafft wird glaube ich nicht.
 Und nach geltendem Recht könnte ich ja auch alle 3 monate nen Schein aus SH importieren und damit auch in Nrw oder sonst wo angeln.

Also was soll der Schwachsinn  #c 

Wech mit dem Ding

Palometta


----------



## blinkerkatze

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Es ist schön eure Meinung zu hören. Bei uns (neue Bundesländer) war es so das Angler die im Verein waren eine Raubfischberechtigung ablegen musten, ohne diese konnte man nur auf Friedfische Angeln und das nur mit zwei Angeln. 
Es war nicht so das es keine Unterweisungen gab, und ich möchte meinen das Angler zu DDR Zeiten mehr Disziplin gegenüber Fisch und Natur hatten.
Wenn das nicht so war wurden sie von anderen Anglern angezählt.Vielleicht würde es besser sein wenn die Gesellschaft mehr zum organisierten Angeln zurück finden würde. Und das kann ereicht werden in dem die Preise gestaffelt werden z.b. Mitgleider im Verein 30 Eu und nicht organisierte 100 Eu. Denn Fakt ist das organisiert Angler die Natur und den Fisch mrhr Achtung zukommen lassen.


----------



## THD

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo,
in dem Fischereischein seheich nicht unbedingt eine Notwendigkeit, wohl aber in der Prüfung.
Ob ich nun am Amt einige Euro abgelegt habe, oder nicht, ändert am Verhalten gegenüber dem Tier erstmal nichts.
Wenn ich eine Prüfung abgelegt habe, habe ich ein bestimmtes Maß an Sachkunde erworben, wenn ich diese dann am Fisch nicht anwende, sollte ich mein Verhalten auch verantworten müssen.

Übrigens müssen (zumindest ist das in Hessen so) die Einnahmen aus dem Fischereischein (sog. Fischereiabgabe) zur Förderung der Fischerei, also z. Bsp. Wiederansiedlungen, Rückbau Gewässerverbauungen, Aufstiegshilfen, Ausbildung 
Gewässerwarte und Kontrollpersonal verwendet werden. 

Deshalb:
- Schein: schwaches ja
- Prüfung: ja
- mehr Kontrollen: ja bitte

Grüße THD


----------



## Lechfischer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Mach doch ne Umfrage dazu!!!Ich bin für die Abschaffung!


----------



## Manuel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo,

also ich bin auch dafür das der Schein bleibt.Sonst macht ja jeder was er will.
Einige Regeln muss es schon geben, sonst könnte man ja gleich den Führerschein und den Jagdschein auch abschaffen , dann hätten wir Zustände wie im wilden Westen und das muss wirklich nicht sein.

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## levalex

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				blinkerkatze schrieb:
			
		

> ....Und das kann ereicht werden in dem die Preise gestaffelt werden z.b. Mitgleider im Verein 30 Eu und nicht organisierte 100 Eu. Denn Fakt ist das organisiert Angler die Natur und den Fisch mrhr Achtung zukommen lassen.



diese meinung teile ich nun aber mal absolut nicht!!!
was ich in 14 jahren angelsportverein erlebt habe, ist so ungefähr das gegenteil
von dem wie du es kennst. die gängigste ausrede war dort immer:
"wieso, das räum ich doch in meinen 8 stunden arbeitsdienst wieder weg!"

aber zum thema. ich bin auf jeden fall FÜR den angelschein und die damit
zusammenhängende prüfung. ich weiß, ich weiß! in deutschland gibt es zu viele
prüfungen, aber gerade in bereichen, in denen es um lebende objekte und
auch deren fachgerechte tötung geht ist eine prüfung ein absolutes muß!!
im übrigen gibt es auch im europäischen ausland derartige regelungen
wenn es um die ausgabe der lizenzen geht. in gb wird zum beispiel
unterschieden zwischen "tourist" und "resident". was sich AU?SCHLIEßLICH
in der gebühr bemerkbar macht. warum auch nicht? diese bestimmungen
würden deutschland dann auch für urlauber etwas interressanter machen...


----------



## Schwabenhorscht

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also gerade in einem Bundesland wie hier in Baden Württemberg muß man echt froh sein, daß man einen Angelschein und eine Prüfung braucht.
Denn hier ist es ja nicht gerade sehr üppig an Gewässern und wenn da noch jeder angeln könnte der wollte ...
... na dann gute Nacht !

Also ich bin ja auch dafür, den übertriebenen Bürokratismus abzuschaffen, aber da sollte man an anderer Stelle anfangen.

Schönes Wochenende noch

Schwabenhorscht


----------



## bootsangler-b

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

moin,
ach männööööö....
leute, angelt ihr denn nur in euren bayrischen vereinsgewässern oder kommt ihr auch mal raus aus dem deutschen mief und wollt woanders einen fisch fangen?

 #6  ICH BIN FÜR EINEN FISCHEREISCHEIN FÜR ALLE, DIE IN NORWEGEN, DÄNEMARK ODER SCHWEDEN ANGELN!!! DER LEHRGANG UND DIE PRÜFUNG IST IN EINER DER LANDESSPRACHEN ABZULEGEN!!! #6 

na, ihr klugschieter, die iht sooo für regulierung seid... dumm gelaufen, wenn es so kommt, oder? jajajaja, dann muss man nicht nur wissen, wieviel eier ein karpfen legt... muss man eine zweite sprache lernen... reicht nicht aus:kann du frage wiederholen...  :q  :q 

bernd, der hofft, dass der herr (falls es ihn gibt) hirn in massen regnen lässt...


----------



## Grundangler Mainz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

also den schein ab schaffen nein auf keinen fall.  nur  deine aus sage peinlich für für  deutschland  is|peinlich weil du kannst doch net  jeden auf die  fische  los lassen #d weil sonst könnste ja  gar nicht mehr  angeln gehen also hoffe du  machst dir  mal  gedanken über deine aussage  hier meine es net böse blosses  is schwach sinn also angel schein muss sein:m


----------



## Pickerfan

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Bingo!!!


----------



## angelfreak1990

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ich bin auf jedenfall für den schein. früher vor einem jahr aber noch nicht da  ich ihn ja nicht hatte ;-). aber ich hatte vor dem schein anscheinend schon soviel wissen , dass ich das gefühl habe durch die prüfung nicht viel mehr gerlernt zu haben, außer zu wissen was ein egasilus ist, dass habe ich aber auch schon wieder vergessen.

was eigendlich richtig doof oder mies ist, sind diese dummen tageskarten, wenn man sie schon mal überhaupt für einen see erwerben kann.(ob denn SIE der zuständige angelverein überhaupt vertreibt) 
aber für mich ist dies jetzt nicht mehr wichtig, weil ich im verein bin.

andi.


----------



## Brassenkönig

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@Uer
Du hast recht. "Idiot" ist ein unpassendes Wort. Das werde ich sofort ändern Ich glaube aber, dass ohne die Sportfischerprüfung (Angelschein) um einiges mehr Tierquäler an den Gewässern unterwegs wären. Endschuldige für meine schlechte Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## bootsangler-b

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

moin,
ach du liebe berta...
jetzt mach ich doch mal ein neues:

ICH FORDERTE DIE EINFÜHRUNG DES FISCHEREISCHEINES IN DÄNEMARK, SCHWEDEN UND NORWEGEN !!! DIE PRÜFUNG IST IN DER LANDESSPRACHE ABZULEGEN. 
na, wer von euch würde noch von seinem bayrischen ode ösi-gewässer weg dürfen :q  :q  :q 
dussel keep home....

huhuhu #6 

bernd


----------



## totaler Spinner

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hätte mich jemand vor einem Monat gefragt währe ich gegen den Schein, hab ihn als typisch deutsche Reglementierung gesehen. Da ich aber nun für die Fischerprüfung lerne, und viel Zeit und Hirn investiere bin ich nun ein radikaler Verfechter des Fischereischeins! Jeder der ohne Schein angelt sollte als Köder beim Big Game verwendet werden!
Na ja, mal im ernst, so schlecht ist die Sache mit dem Schein nicht. Ich weis jetzt welche Fische ich an der Angel habe, auf welche Fische ich angeln darf und kenne die Schonzeiten / Schonmaße und gesetzlichen Regelungen. Das ist gar nicht so verkehrt. Früher gab es auch nicht so viele Angler, die meisten wurden vom Vater, Opa, usw. eingeführt. In heutiger Zeit, wo es immer mehr Angler gibt, auch viele die mit der Natur nichts am Hut haben, und nur so zum spaß viele dicke Fische jagen wollen, find ich den Schein nicht schlecht. Doch einige Prüfungsfragen find ich weit hergeholt, z.B. zum Fischbesatz und ähnliches. Dafür könnten noch paar Fragen zur Schonzeit / Schonmaß mit rein. Auch sollten die Vorbereitungskurse keine Pflicht sein. Im Ausland geht die Tendenz auch in Richtung Schein, in NL wird z.B. überlegt ob man die Sportvisakte nur an Ausländern mit in ihrer Heimat gültigen Fischereischein vergibt. 
Klar ist das alles nicht so dolle aber was soll man machen in Zeiten wo es immer mehr Angler und immer weniger Fische gibt?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

genau schaffen wir den angelschein ab hat eh kein sinn, sind doch eh nur noch scharzangler unterwegs....an die regeln hält sich sowieso keine sau!
ausserdem was sollen die den noch fangen die flüssen sind doch eh leer.. :r


----------



## Logo

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				THD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> in dem Fischereischein seheich nicht unbedingt eine Notwendigkeit, wohl aber in der Prüfung.
> Ob ich nun am Amt einige Euro abgelegt habe, oder nicht, ändert am Verhalten gegenüber dem Tier erstmal nichts.
> Wenn ich eine Prüfung abgelegt habe, habe ich ein bestimmtes Maß an Sachkunde erworben, wenn ich diese dann am Fisch nicht anwende, sollte ich mein Verhalten auch verantworten müssen.
> 
> Übrigens müssen (zumindest ist das in Hessen so) die Einnahmen aus dem Fischereischein (sog. Fischereiabgabe) zur Förderung der Fischerei, also z. Bsp. Wiederansiedlungen, Rückbau Gewässerverbauungen, Aufstiegshilfen, Ausbildung
> Gewässerwarte und Kontrollpersonal verwendet werden.
> 
> Deshalb:
> - Schein: schwaches ja
> - Prüfung: ja
> - mehr Kontrollen: ja bitte
> 
> Grüße THD



genauso sehe ich es auch |wavey:


----------



## Palometta

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> ach du liebe berta...
> jetzt mach ich doch mal ein neues:
> 
> ICH FORDERTE DIE EINFÜHRUNG DES FISCHEREISCHEINES IN DÄNEMARK, SCHWEDEN UND NORWEGEN !!! DIE PRÜFUNG IST IN DER LANDESSPRACHE ABZULEGEN.
> na, wer von euch würde noch von seinem bayrischen ode ösi-gewässer weg dürfen :q  :q  :q
> dussel keep home....
> 
> huhuhu #6
> 
> bernd



Und für Spanien,Portugal,Frankreich allen Benelux-Staaten und natürlich auch auf der Nordseeinsel   

Jipiiie 
Ja so soll es sein  :m 

Und die Osteuropäer überzeugen wir auch noch  |supergri 

Palometta


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin für die abschaffung des fischereischeines. eine zu kaufende angelberechtigung, die dem eigentümer des entsprechenden gewässers seine finanzielle basis schafft und einen besatz ermöglicht, reicht aus.
> schaut euch doch in europa um! wo braucht man diesen schein? doch nur in den deutschsprachigen ländern, in denen so viele idioten wohnen, die ohne lehrgang und prüfung grausame tierquäler wären und eine pose nicht von einer bierdose unterscheiden könnten!
> :q schmeißen wir die deutschen deppen aus dem land und schon braucht der rest keinen schein! #6
> 
> bernd


  Genau so denke ich auch. Wer den Schein gemacht hat, muß nicht automatisch sorgsam mit der Kreatur umgehen. Wer den Schein nicht hat, ist nicht automatisch ein Depp oder Tierquäler. Die Frage ist doch: Wie handelt ihr, wenn ihr nicht beobachtet werdet? Die am lautesten schreien, wissen daß es auch anders geht. Woher nur?


----------



## BigEarn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> ach männööööö....
> leute, angelt ihr denn nur in euren bayrischen vereinsgewässern oder kommt ihr auch mal raus aus dem deutschen mief und wollt woanders einen fisch fangen?
> 
> #6 ICH BIN FÜR EINEN FISCHEREISCHEIN FÜR ALLE, DIE IN NORWEGEN, DÄNEMARK ODER SCHWEDEN ANGELN!!! DER LEHRGANG UND DIE PRÜFUNG IST IN EINER DER LANDESSPRACHEN ABZULEGEN!!! #6
> 
> na, ihr klugschieter, die iht sooo für regulierung seid... dumm gelaufen, wenn es so kommt, oder? jajajaja, dann muss man nicht nur wissen, wieviel eier ein karpfen legt... muss man eine zweite sprache lernen... reicht nicht aus:kann du frage wiederholen... :q :q
> 
> bernd, der hofft, dass der herr (falls es ihn gibt) hirn in massen regnen lässt...


 
Und den meisten Regen über Kühlungsborn, oder? :q 
Was willst Du uns denn sagen? Dass wir, weil wir gerne auch mal im Ausland angeln, hier jedem Spack erlauben sollen zu angeln?
Mir wäre es auch lieb, wenn in Irland oder anderen Ländern mehr selektiert würde, aber das ist nunmal immer noch Sache dieser Länder und nicht meine.

Sooo, du Klugschieter, und nun erklär mir bitte noch, was die Sprachbegabung einzelner Menschen mit ihren anglerischen Fähigkeiten und ihrem Umgang mit der Natur zu tun hat? |kopfkrat Warum sollte ich die Prüfung nicht auf Englisch, Spanisch oder Deutsch ablegen dürfen, wenn ich vernünftig mit Gerät und Natur umgehen kann?

Dass man ausländischen Urlaubern den Zugang zu unseren Gewässern nicht verperren sollte, dem stimme ich zu aber den Fischereischein allgemein abschaffen...Schwachsinn!
Vielmehr bräuchte man eine Länderübergreifende Regelung, denn meiner Meinung nach angeln auch viele Deutsche im Ausland, die das besser lassen sollten.#d  
Schwer zu verwirklichen aber z.B. anstrebenswert wäre z.B. eine "europäische Prüfung" und ein dementsprechender Schein.
Würde es in jedem Land Fischereiprüfungen geben wäre auch anzudenken Urlaubern bei Vorlage ihrer heimischen Lizenz einen "Urlaubsfischereischein" auszustellen. Da man die Scheine in anderen Ländern bis jetzt aber oft einfach kaufen kann ist das zur Zeit sinnlos.


----------



## testing

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Vorweg: Ich habe nicht alle Postings gelesen.

Ich bin eindeutig FÜR den Schein.

Es kostet keine Unmengen an Geld um ihn zu erlangen und jeder, der die Prüfung gemacht hat, wird sich mit Sicherheit einige Sachen daraus sein Leben lang merken.

Naturkunde hat bei uns in der Erziehung und in der Schule ja nicht gerade einen hohen Stellenwert.
Frage mich bis heute, warum ich damals in der Schule alles möglich über Tiere lernen musste, die ich wohl nie zu Gesicht bekommen werde, aber noch immer nicht weiß, wie sich der Schuster fortpflanzt, der im Sommer unser täglicher Gast ist. 

Die jährliche Abgabe finde ich auch OK, da es m.E. viele gibt die fangen was zu fangen ist. 
Irgendeiner muss ja auch den Besatz bezahlen, was bei freien Gewässern sicherlich wieder Kompetenzfragen aufwerden würde.


Gruß
Testing


----------



## bootsangler-b

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@big was weiß ich...: neee. hirn über münster  oder wo du wohnst!
du hasdt ja sooo recht! deutsche fische für deutsche angler...
au, ich mach mir in die hose...
hast du noch nicht geschnallt, dass jemand, um in deinem tümpel angeln zu dürfen, eine fischereischen braucht? der muss dann , ob er albaner, ami, däne oder franzose ist, die prüfung ablegen. wer darf die sprache wählen??? HIER IST DEUTSCH AMTSSPRACHE!!
ahnungsloser engel...
 und dasss du dummer rosa-hase in norwegen ohne diesen schein angeln darfst., weisst du das?? 
bleib daheim.... für alle besser!! du hast ja keine ahnung, wie man eine rotbarsch waidgerecht  betäubt und tötet!!!
kannst du ja nicht!! wird ja bei dir nicht gelehrt!!! ach du kleines dusselchern.. mut du neue lehrgang mache...


bernd


----------



## Schuppenbändiger

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also ich bin auf jede Fall für den Schein.
Ich bin der Meinung man sollte Ihn im Bereich Fischkunde und Naturschutz noch erschweren, wenn man manchmal sieht wie "gewisse" Leute mit der Natur um unsere Gewässer umgehen dann kann ich nur einen .... kriegen.
Man muss sich ja nur mal am Rhein umschauen und denn Müll der eindeutig nur Angelern zu zuschreiben ist zählen (z.B. Madendosen,Hackenheftchen u.s.w.).
Da frag ich mich manchmal wer alles so an den Schein kommt.

Schöne Grüße und ein sauberes Umweltverständnis


----------



## BigEarn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> @big was weiß ich...: neee. hirn über münster oder wo du wohnst!
> du hasdt ja sooo recht! deutsche fische für deutsche angler...
> au, ich mach mir in die hose...
> hast du noch nicht geschnallt, dass jemand, um in deinem tümpel angeln zu dürfen, eine fischereischen braucht? der muss dann , ob er albaner, ami, däne oder franzose ist, die prüfung ablegen. wer darf die sprache wählen??? HIER IST DEUTSCH AMTSSPRACHE!!
> ahnungsloser engel...
> und dasss du dummer rosa-hase in norwegen ohne diesen schein angeln darfst., weisst du das??
> bleib daheim.... für alle besser!! du hast ja keine ahnung, wie man eine rotbarsch waidgerecht betäubt und tötet!!!
> kannst du ja nicht!! wird ja bei dir nicht gelehrt!!! ach du kleines dusselchern.. mut du neue lehrgang mache...
> 
> 
> bernd


 
Armer armer Mann, der meinen Text nicht versteht #d 
Ich übersetze für dich:
Ich plädiere dafür, das Angeln für ausländische Touristen in Deutschland  zu erleichtern. 

Glaub mir, ich habe schon in vielen Ländern geangelt und kann durchaus den ein oder anderen Vergleich ziehen, was Bestimmungen u.ä. angeht. 
Weil ich dort keine Prüfung ablegen musste, werde ich diese Pflicht für hier heimische Menschen aber nicht ablehnen. Es gibt Länder in denen die Menschen naturverbundener sind als viele Deutsche. Dort wächst jeder kleine Junge mit der Fischerei auf. Bei uns kann man das nicht sagen. Ist einfach so.

Aber warum rede ich überhaupt mit Dir?
Wer mit 52 ein Niveau an den Tag legt wie Du in deinen letzten Beiträgen, den sollte jeder halbwegs denkende Mensch ganz einfach ignorieren. 
Du tust mir fast schon leid.
Überall sieht der arme Mann rosa Hasen hüpfen....#d #d #d :q


----------



## Fischip

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

HALLO. Also der schein ist schon richtig. ABER ich finde das vieles übertrieben wird. Es kann doch nicht sein das wenn ein Vater mit seinem Sohn nur einmal angeln gehen will und keinen Schein hat gleich ein ganzes Monatsgehalt Strafe zahlen muss.(wenn man ihn erwischt) Man sollte das alles nicht so überbewerten. Die Bestände schrumpfen nicht wegen den Anglern.Da ist eher die Berufsfischerei schuld dran.

|kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Fischip schrieb:
			
		

> HALLO. Also der schein ist schon richtig. ABER ich finde das vieles übertrieben wird. Es kann doch nicht sein das wenn ein Vater mit seinem Sohn nur einmal angeln gehen will und keinen Schein hat gleich ein ganzes Monatsgehalt Strafe zahlen muss.(wenn man ihn erwischt) Man sollte das alles nicht so überbewerten. Die Bestände schrumpfen nicht wegen den Anglern.Da ist eher die Berufsfischerei schuld dran.
> |kopfkrat


  Da hast du Recht! Bei mir war der Schein eine theoretische Sache, die Praxis habe ich mir bei Freunden abgeguckt. Aber mein Mann angelte schon als kleiner Bengel, das war so in der DDR möglich. Und nun muß er erst einen theoretischen Schein machen! Welch Unsinn, er kann die Praxis vielleicht besser als ich, er darf nur nicht in Deutschland!


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Na herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem aussagekräftigen Statement! |rolleyes
> Wie wäre es, wenn Du uns mal genauer erörterst was am Fischereischein
> peinlich ist und warum du für eine Abschaffung bist? |kopfkrat Dann würde dieser Thread vielleicht mehr Sinn machen.
> Was wäre denn eine Alternative für dich? Jedem Hanswurst mit einer Angel
> auf die Fische loszulassen, ohne dass dieser irgendwelche Kenntnisse hat?
> Das einzige was ich mir Vorstellen könnte wäre, Anglern aus dem Ausland, die Urlaub in Deutschland machen, den Erwerb von Fischereilizenzen zu erleichtern, da sie in 2 oder 3 Wochen sicher keine große Prüfung ablegen sollten.
> Aber jedem Trottel der in unserem Land rumrennt den Freifahrtschein zum Fischen in die Hand zu drücken - bloß nicht!!!#d




Ganz meiner Meinung #6  #6  #6


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> @big was weiß ich...: neee. hirn über münster  oder wo du wohnst!
> du hasdt ja sooo recht! deutsche fische für deutsche angler...
> au, ich mach mir in die hose...
> hast du noch nicht geschnallt, dass jemand, um in deinem tümpel angeln zu dürfen, eine fischereischen braucht? der muss dann , ob er albaner, ami, däne oder franzose ist, die prüfung ablegen. wer darf die sprache wählen??? HIER IST DEUTSCH AMTSSPRACHE!!
> ahnungsloser engel...
> und dasss du dummer rosa-hase in norwegen ohne diesen schein angeln darfst., weisst du das??
> bleib daheim.... für alle besser!! du hast ja keine ahnung, wie man eine rotbarsch waidgerecht  betäubt und tötet!!!
> kannst du ja nicht!! wird ja bei dir nicht gelehrt!!! ach du kleines dusselchern.. mut du neue lehrgang mache...
> 
> 
> bernd




Hääääää - wo bin ich denn hier gelandet |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## junior

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also Bernd ich weiß nicht.....


----------



## uer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

*#h moderatoren,*

*schließt dieses thread|kopfkrat ,egal*

es bringt nichts außer streit u. es wird langsam persönlich u. das ist sch....e 

MV hat nun mal dieses gesetz erlassen und man sollte sich in einem jahr wieder drüber unterhalten

:s


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Warum schließen? Der Erfinder dieses Threads hat sich noch nicht geäußert. Mal sehen was morgen früh so gepostet wird, wenn die Boardis ausgeruht und nüchtern sind.


----------



## uer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

#h rosi


von blinkeratze


> wurden sie von anderen Anglern angezählt.Vielleicht würde es besser sein wenn die Gesellschaft mehr zum organisierten Angeln zurück finden würde. Und das kann ereicht werden in dem die Preise gestaffelt werden z.b. Mitgleider im Verein 30 Eu und nicht organisierte 100 Eu. Denn Fakt ist das organisiert Angler die Natur und den Fisch mrhr Achtung zukommen lassen.


das sagt doch schon einiges oder|kopfkrat 

auch ich muuuusste den fischereischein auch machen *und bin trotzdem dagegen*
und hier wird so langsam der hass zwischen ost u. west geschührt
*und nur deswegen diesen thread schließen*

:s


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hass zwischen Ost und West?? He?? Muß ich überlesen haben. Es ging doch darum, daß wir im ganzen Deutschland einen Nachweis fordern, der bezahlt werden muß, den wir aber z.B. in Norwegen nicht vermissen. 

Der Erfinder war nicht Blinkeratze, sondern Blinkerkatze. Der ist noch nicht hier.


----------



## BigEarn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hass zwischen Ost und West? Ihr seht hier manchmal komische Dinge. :q 
Bald prügeln sich hier rosarote Wessi-Hasen mit himmelblauen Ossi-Nilpferden...:q


----------



## rudlinger

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi,
ich bin für den Fischereischein, aber nicht so wie es jetzt ist. Jedes Bundesland ne eigne Regelung!! Totaler Schwachsinn. Ich bin auch für einheitliche Preise und  für eine praxisnahe Ausbildung!!!! Für Touri's na ja. Ich denke, da kann man eine Mindestabgabe wie in anderen Ländern verlangen und das sollte reichen. Denn ein ausländischer Angler bringt Geld was Deutschland dringend braucht. Der fischt in unseren Gewässern, brauch Köder, muss schlafen und was essen und trinken. Keine schlechte Einnahmequelle fürs Land!!!


----------



## Toerti81

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

gibts hier mal argumente, weshalb man den schein abschaffen sollte?! bisher ist das alles sehr dürftig. komisch das fast nur bootsangler gegen den schein sind...


----------



## Palometta

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Warum schließen? Der Erfinder dieses Threads hat sich noch nicht geäußert. Mal sehen was morgen früh so gepostet wird, wenn die Boardis ausgeruht und nüchtern sind.



Find ich auch .....

ähhm nüchten war ich zwar gesten Abend auch , hatte aber nicht soviel Zeil da ich noch Jigs für Norwegen Lackiert habe.
Wie jeder weiß ein land in dem wir Deutsche (Ost und West  ) ohne Schein und sogar ohne Abgabe fischen dürfen.

Hab ich das nicht gut gesagt |supergri  |supergri  ich kann nämlich auch keinen Ost-West Krieg erkennen nur verschiedene Meinungen wie die Leut's as selber sehen ist Ihr Problem. :m 

Ich will nich behaupten das die Prüfung keinen Sinn hat denn sicher wird einiges gelernt aber die In zb. Spanien vorgeschieben Haftflichtversicherung für Angler (bin jetzt nicht sicher ob sich das nur auf Bootsangler bezieht) macht auch Sinn wird aber deshalb nich in Deutschland eingeführt.
In Spanien kann ich mir auch nen Schein kaufen und ich bin dankbar das unser Guide eine Teilübersetzung für uns hatte den das Regelwerk ist umfangreicher als so mancher denkt ... ich sag's nur schonmal fals da einer auf die Idee kommt "von wegen aber bei Uns ist alles besser"

Wie man in meinem Avatar sieht bin ich sehr viel in den Niederlanden (für Ortsunkundige manche sagen auch Holland ,welches aber nur ein kleiner Teil der NL ist) unterwegs.
Nun da ist das auch so geregelt das jeder einen Schein (Sportfishakte)kaufen kann und damit kann man sogar schon in vielen Gewässern ( mit  kleinen Einschränkungen ) angeln ohne gleich ne Tages- oder Jahreskarte (Verunnigung) zu kaufen  
Jeder wird seid einiger Zeit zwar registriet aber das wars erst mal.

Und nicht die Holländer fallen durch nicht Waidgerechtes Verhalten auf sondern merkwürdigerweise immer Deutsche und zwar die DIE GUTEN .... MIT SCHEIN . |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

Und an all die Leut's die meinen das der Sinn des Schein's darin besteht den Angler ne echten Prüfung zu unterziehen.. #d ...Schlaft schön weiter. 

Palometta


----------



## Palometta

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				rudlinger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich bin für den Fischereischein, aber nicht so wie es jetzt ist. Jedes Bundesland ne eigne Regelung!! Totaler Schwachsinn. Ich bin auch für einheitliche Preise und  für eine praxisnahe Ausbildung!!!! Für Touri's na ja. Ich denke, da kann man eine Mindestabgabe wie in anderen Ländern verlangen und das sollte reichen. Denn ein ausländischer Angler bringt Geld was Deutschland dringend braucht. Der fischt in unseren Gewässern, brauch Köder, muss schlafen und was essen und trinken. Keine schlechte Einnahmequelle fürs Land!!!



Ey....haloooo !!!!
die Regelung in Meg-Pom und SH ist für deutsche Touri's gedacht ,
wie sollen den Außländer den Antrag ausfüllen  |rolleyes 

Und wir wollen doch unter uns bleiben  #t  oder  |kopfkrat 

Palometta


----------



## bootsangler-b

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

moin,
nööö, bitte nicht schließen! ich habe den thread so verstanden, dass er schon von vornherein auf "heiße ohren machen" ausgerichtet wurde. sachlich kann man sich ja zu dem thema sowieso nicht äußern , da ja schon die diskussion über für und wider sinnlos ist. wir leben in diesem land und hier ist der fischereischein pflicht.
@big earn : nimms bitte nicht persönlich. meine postings sollten "komisch" sein, mehr nicht....


bernd


----------



## Seelachs

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Guten Morgen,

ich will es gleich vorab sagen das ich für die Prüfung bin.
Wer hat denn bis heute gößere Einschränkungen und Verbote die sie mit uns Sportfischern vorhatten erhindert?
Das waren ausschließlich Fischerreifachverbände und deren Fischerrei Vereine.
Diese Organisationen machen sich für uns Sportfischer stark.
Die Grünen hätten doch schon längst jedes Gewässer unter Naturschutz und die Fischarten unter Artenschutz gestellt.
Damit eines klar steht: Die anderen Parteien sind auch nicht besser.
Wo wären wir denn ohne Vertretung?
wenn keiner mehr von und organiesiert wäre und das wäre ja dann der Fall.
Warum soll ich in einen Verein? -Kann ja angeln wo und wann ich will.
Wer besetzt die Gewässer?, wer pflegt die Gewässer?
Sicher ist der leichte Weg und der bequeme Weg -ohne Prüfung-
Aber warum muss ich eigentlich den Erste - Hilfe Kurs für nen Auto Führerschein machen?
Ich will doch bloss Auto fahren.

Das es mehr Kontrollen geben sollte spricht eigentlich schon für sich, das fast alle dafür sind das es eine Prüfung geben soll.
Für Kontollen sind aber auch die Vereine mit zuständig. Das heißt sie müssen Vereinskollegen zur Ausbildung zum Fischereiaufseher (einmal im Jahr ist so ein Kurs) ausbilden lassen. Wir haben 13 Fischereiaufseher die regelmäßig das Gewässer kontrollieren. 
Ihr könnt ja bei Interresse eueren Vorstand, mal ansprechen.
Sicher wäre auch eine einheitliche Regelung für die Dauer der Fischerreischeine eine gute Sache, aber wer soll die Eingabe hierfür machen?
Der einzelne erreicht gar nichts.
Warum muss ich eigentlich als Trainer für Fussballspielen ne Prüfung machen?
So ein Quatsch die spielen doch bloss mit nen Ball hin und her und dafür ne Prüfung?. Find ich total überzogen.
Ne Lösung für alle wird es nie geben und das ist auch gut so. Der Mensch ist eben nun mal ein Indevitium. Und jeden Menschen recht getan ist eine Kunst die niemand kann.


----------



## H.Uwe

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

#h Ich bin für die Fischerprüfung für jeden Bundesbürger oder
Ausländer mit ständigem Wohnsitz in der BRD.
Der Fischereischein ist mir im Prinzip egal.
Der kostet bei uns in Rheinland Pfalz für 5 Jahre 20,46 Euro also kein 
Vermögen. Wenn dieses Geld dann, wie zum Beispiel in Dänemark, der 
Fischerei zugute käme wäre ich sogar dafür.
Aber wenn ich dann sehe das der Preis in Fischereiabgabe 10,23 und
Gebühr 10,23 aufgeteilt ist fehlt mir das Verständnis.
Grund: Verlängere ich nur um 1 Jahr beträgt die Gebühr 2,05 Euro
verlängere ich um 5 Jahre beträgt die Gebühr 10,23.
Wo liegt der Mehraufwand? Ob der Beamte 2006 oder 2010 schreibt.
Urlaubsschein für Bewohner der BRD nein Danke!
Ich bekomme ja auch keinen Urlauber Führerschein wenn ich mein Bundesland
verlasse.
Für Urlauber aus dem Ausland egal von wo! Ja!
Denn wie soll ein Urlauber der vieleicht nur einmal in seinem Leben für
14 Tage hier Angeln möchte den Schein machen?
Wir fahren ja auch nicht 8 Wochen nach NO, DK, SP oder sonst wo hin,
machen dort eine Prüfung um dann endlich Angeln zu können.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Schließen werden wir (noch) nicht, bitte naber (wieder einmal) alle Diskutanten auf einen  dem Anglerboard angemessenen Umgansgton und Stil zu achten.


----------



## sebastian

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Fischereischein abschaffen halt ich für nicht sehr schlau.
Ich denke wenn so ein Anfänger den Fisch unsachgemäß behandelt und ihn wieder zurücksetzt kann der im Wasser elendig eingehn. Bissl tierquälerisch wenn wer angelt der keine Ahnung davon hat wie man mit einem Fisch umzugehen hat deswegen sollte man den Fischereischein lieber nicht abschaffen.
Es wird zwar immer Tierquäler geben die die Fische mit Absicht quälen etc. aber mit dem Fischereischein kann man wenigstens die Fische vor Anfänger beschützen welche den Fischen unbewusst Schmerzen zufügen würden ...

Europaweit einen Fischereischein einführen wär fein weil dann müsste man sich nicht um Gastkarten oder so einen Schaas kümmern wenn man in andere Bundesländer oder andere Länder angeln fährt.
Nur so ne Idee wo wir grad bei abschaffen vom fischereischein sind  :q


----------



## bootsangler-b

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ja thomas9904.
hast ja recht und ich gelobe absolute besserung  #t  #t 

bernd


----------



## lupo

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo,
ich bin für die Beibehaltung des Fischereischeines.
Mich stört viel mehr die Gebühren der Verlängerung nach 5 Jahren , in Hessen kostet das 21,20 Euro !! Am meisten stört mich aber die Kosten für eine Angelerlaubnis an einem Fluß oder See. 

Lupo


----------



## blinkerkatze

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> *#h moderatoren,*
> 
> *schließt dieses thread|kopfkrat ,egal*
> 
> es bringt nichts außer streit u. es wird langsam persönlich u. das ist sch....e
> 
> MV hat nun mal dieses gesetz erlassen und man sollte sich in einem jahr wieder drüber unterhalten
> 
> :s


Ich möchte mal wissen warum du das schließen willst, verdienst auch Geld an den Lehrgängen.Bei uns im Umkreis gibt es Leute die nicht mal was mit dem Angel zutun haben und die machen Fischereischeinlehrgänge. Und da will noch einer sagen das ist notwendig.:q


----------



## blinkerkatze

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> #h rosi
> 
> 
> von blinkeratze
> 
> das sagt doch schon einiges oder|kopfkrat
> 
> auch ich muuuusste den fischereischein auch machen *und bin trotzdem dagegen*
> und hier wird so langsam der hass zwischen ost u. west geschührt
> *und nur deswegen diesen thread schließen*
> 
> :s


Es geht mir nicht um West und Ost sondern um den Fischereischein. Übrigens wer heute noch die Wörter West / Ost gebraucht wird immer die Gegenseite mit anderen Augen sehen.


----------



## Garfield0815

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> Also in NRW schlägt der Schein mit DM 30.- Gebühr und DM 30.- Fischeirabgabe zu Buche (Tschuldigung für Die DM - Angabe aber ich muß erst 2006 neu verlängern )
> 
> Also auch gearscht   #c


Hallo Frank.
In 2006 halbiert sich der Betrag dann   #q  #q :q  :q  :q


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hab hier mal die Kosten für den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit in Bayern:



Fischereischeinabgabe für den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit


14 bis 22 Jahre = 300 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
23 bis 27 Jahre = 288 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
28 bis 32 Jahre = 256 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
33 bis 37 Jahre = 224 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
38 bis 42 Jahre = 192 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
43 bis 47 Jahre = 160 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
48 bis 52 Jahre = 128 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
53 bis 57 Jahre = 96  Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
58 bis 62 Jahre = 64  Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
63 bis 67 Jahre = 32  Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr


Fischereischein für 5 Jahre
40 Euro Fischereiabgabe, plus 35 Euro Gebühr

Fischereischein für Jugendliche ab 10 bis 14 Jahre
10 Euro Fischereiabgabe, plus 5 Euro Gebühr

Fischereischein für Jugendliche mit Fischerprüfung für 5 Jahre
20 Euro Fischereiabgabe, plus 35 Euro Gebühr


----------



## Palometta

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank.
> In 2006 halbiert sich der Betrag dann   #q  #q :q  :q  :q



Tach Garfield , hab grade dem Reisenden gemailt das ich evl. an der Sorpe einen "reinwerfen" wollte  |rolleyes 

Du kommst also grade recht    |supergri 

Nix für ungut aber ob das wirklich "NUR" 15 + 15 Eunuchen (für 5 Jahre) werden ...mal sehen.

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## sebastian

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Die Bebühren sind echt behindert ...
Aber wenn ma nicht zahlt hat ma noch immer die blaue karte bei uns wird da nix verlängert auf der karte also wenn ma nimmer zahlt kann ma sicher noch auf einigen gewässern angeln


----------



## Garfield0815

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Garfield , hab grade dem Reisenden gemailt das ich evl. an der Sorpe einen "reinwerfen" wollte  |rolleyes
> 
> Du kommst also grade recht    |supergri
> 
> Nix für ungut aber ob das wirklich "NUR" 15 + 15 Eunuchen (für 5 Jahre) werden ...mal sehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Palometta


Jap,das sind 30 Teuros.
Hab ich hier in Lev. letztens noch abgedrückt.
Ins Wasser werfen lass ich gelten.....
..... nicht das ihr versucht mit blinkern mein Belly Boot zu versenken :q  :q


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> Europaweit einen Fischereischein einführen wär fein weil dann müsste man sich nicht um Gastkarten oder so einen Schaas kümmern wenn man in andere Bundesländer oder andere Länder angeln fährt.
> Nur so ne Idee wo wir grad bei abschaffen vom fischereischein sind  :q



Die "Gastkarten" wirst Du aber weiterhin kaufen müssen, da wohl kein Verein jeden "um sonst" an sein Gewässer läßt |kopfkrat  Es sind mit Gastkarten ja eigentlich die Erlaubnisscheine gemeint - oder?? und die werden wohl so schnell nirgends wegfallen... #c  #c 


Gruß
Martin #h


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Soll ich euch mal sagen, wer hier das ärmste Schwein ist?

ICH...

Habe 1987 Prüfung gemacht, da war ich 15 Jahre alt, damals war die Prüfung in Hessen noch freiwillig!

1992 hat man dann die staatliche Prüfung als Pflicht eingeführt... Meine Prüfung wurde damit ungültig... DANKE BÜROKRATIE!!! 

Allerdings falle ich unter eine sogenannte "Übergangsregelung", welche mir zusichert, daß in Hessen (und NUR dort!!) meine "freiwillige Prüfung" weiter anerkannt wird.

Zum Erwerb von Tageskarten an Gastgewässern brauche ich bundesweit nur den Fischereischein, so weit so gut, habe ich noch keine Nachteile, denn den Fischereischein (Jahres/Fünfjahres oder Zehnjahresfischereischein) bekomme ich in Hessen immer wieder verlängert und auch neu ausgestellt.

ABER in denheutigen Zeiten der "Flexibilisierung der Arbeitnehmer" kann es mich durchaus treffen, das man mir sagt, ich muss nach Rheinlandpfalz (z.B.) zum arbeiten... und dann habe ich ein echtes Problem... nämlich eine neue Prüfung ablegen zu müssen, nach 20 Jahren Praxis am Wasser, als man mir dies Seitens des VDSF/VHSF eröffnete, hatte ich echt das Gefühl einen richtig schönen satten Schlag ins Gesicht zu bekommen!!

DANKE DEUTSCHE BÜROKRATIE FÜR DEN FRATZENSCHUSS!! Einmal Prüfung umsonst abgelegt... Monatelang Taschengeld sparen für'n Arsch!


Weg mit der Prüfung, mehr Kontrollen und WESENTLICH härtere Strafen für Schwarzangler und Tierquäler!


Vereine und bestehen natürlich weiterhin und bewirtschaften die Gewässer, das hat aber ABSOLUT NICHTS damit zu tun ob es eine Prüfung gibt oder nicht (das wurde in diesem Thread nämlich gleichgesetzt)!


----------



## Schwabenhorscht

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bebühren sind echt behindert ...
> Aber wenn ma nicht zahlt hat ma noch immer die blaue karte bei uns wird da nix verlängert auf der karte also wenn ma nimmer zahlt kann ma sicher noch auf einigen gewässern angeln



Erst denken, dann schreiben!

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Schwabenhorscht


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> ICH FORDERTE DIE EINFÜHRUNG DES FISCHEREISCHEINES IN DÄNEMARK, SCHWEDEN UND NORWEGEN !!! DIE PRÜFUNG IST IN DER LANDESSPRACHE ABZULEGEN.



Was soll denn diese Aussage  |kopfkrat 

@all
Bei manchen liest man zwischen den Zeilen (nicht nur in diesem Thread) ein Stück Ausländerfeindlichkeit heraus (z.B. Zitat "..und den Osteuropäern überzeugen wir auch noch" "Plastiktüten voll Fisch...die essen jeden Fisch"u.s.w.)
 #d  #d  #d  #d  #d  #d  #d  #d  #d 
Mir ist es sch****egal, welche Herkunft der Angler besitzt. Wenn er mit diesem Hobby (und der Kreatur) vernünftig umgeht, egal ob er Fische zurücksetzt oder jeden maßigen Fisch verzehrt, ist es für mich ein Anglerkollege. Wer Mist baut, kriegt von mir (egal aus welchem Staat auch immer)  |krach:  #y  |smash:     

Und einen Irrtum möcht ich hier beseitigen:

In den Fischereischeingesetzen der Bundesländer ist festgeschrieben (alle fast ähnlich), dass Ausländer in Deutschland ohne Fischereischein angeln dürfen!
Z.B.:
§5(3) Fischereischeingesetz Mecklenburg/Vorpommern
"Personen mit ständigen Wohnsitz im Ausland benötigen für den Fischfang *keinen* Fischereischein"

Diesen und ähnliche Texte habe ich in anderen Fischereischeingesetzen auch gefunden!
Also nix mit ausländische Gäste hier Prüfung machen.

Ich bin für den Fischereischein. Allerdings würde ich es gerne sehen, dass die Prüfung wesentlich praxisorientierter wird.

Gruß
Belle
*dersichwünschenwürde,dasseinigehiererstüberlegenbevorsiedieTastenquälen*


----------



## norwegenspezi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

_Also ich wäre schon für den Fischereischein, nur sollte der für alle gleich sein, d.h. auch die Urlauber sollten in Besitz einer Angelerlaubnis sein und nicht für ein paar Euro eine Tageskarte oder ähnliches erhalten können._
_Auch wäre ich für stärkere Kontrollen, denn nicht jeder der einen Fischereischein gemacht hat, hat was gelernt und geht vernünftig mit Fisch und Natur um._
_Es gibt an unseren Küsten noch zu viele Angler die keine Rücksicht nehmen und trotz Bestimmungen z.Bsp. untermaßige Fische mitnehmen oder das waidgerechte töten der Fische vergessen._


----------



## Gast 1

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Kaum geht man (ich) zwei Tage angeln und ein neuer, heftig diskutierter Thread ist da.

So viele Postings, Ihr seit ein super Bord.|stolz:|stolz:

*Ich möchte gerne die Erfahrung von heute loswerden:

*Ein Freund von einem Freund hat gerade seine Fischereischeinprüfung in Hamburg abgelegt und bestanden.

Wir waren auf dem Kutter und er war ein wenig unter meiner Obhut.

Sein Geschirr:
Brandungsrute 4,2m mit 200 g. WG.
Mono 25 er 
Rolle "Einfach" (12 €) 

Haken anknoten konnte er nicht, da er keine Knoten kannte.
Köder hatte er nicht mit, ich war ja da.

Trotzdem, mit meiner Hilfe kam der erste Dorsch.
Totschlagen konnte er den nicht, dann die Frage:
Wo ist das Herz für den Herzstich??

Das soll das Ergebnis einer bestandenen Prüfung sein?????

Ok, nach ein paar Stunden und diversen Dorschen konnte er sie selbst versorgen, nach dem Betäuben mit dem Kehlschnitt endgültig befreien, aber immer noch keine Köder anknoten.

Kleinigkeiten, wie "Bügel auf", wenn der Fisch an Deck liegt, waren "böhmische Wälder" für Ihn.

Auf der Rücktour sollten die Fische geschlachtet und filitiert werden.
------Habe ich gemacht-------


Trotzdem war da noch Zeit. 
Jetzt kann er zwei Knoten, seine letzten Fische hat er nach dem Fang selbst versorgt und beim nächsten Mal wird er "perfekt".

Meine Frage an Euch:

Soll ich jetzt für oder gegen den Schein stimmen?


----------



## Anglerlehrling

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

hallo ist ihr jemand? wenn ja bitte ich bráuche hilfe ich weiß nicht ob ich das jetzt ihr schreiben darf aber ich weiß nicht was ich machen muss HILFE


----------



## Anglerlehrling

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

hallo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1ist ihr jemand??????????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Haken anknoten konnte er nicht, da er keine Knoten kannte.
> Köder hatte er nicht mit, ich war ja da.
> 
> Trotzdem, mit meiner Hilfe kam der erste Dorsch.
> Totschlagen konnte er den nicht, dann die Frage:
> Wo ist das Herz für den Herzstich??
> 
> Das soll das Ergebnis einer bestandenen Prüfung sein?????



Genau das habe ich gemeint. Lehrgänge und Prüfung praxisorientierter und soetwas würde nicht mehr vorkommen (wenn der Ausbilder was taugt!)


----------



## Pixelschreck

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo allerseits!

Um 'nem Rotauge das Leben zu nehmen muß ich 'nen Lehgang machen und eine Prüfung ablegen, aber jeder Heintzi darf sich ein X-beliebiges Tier zulegen ob er davon Ahnung hat oder nicht! Wenn ich mir die Haustiere in unserem Land so ansehe könnte ich oft platzen vor Wut!

Ich bin für den Sportfischereischein er verpflichtet uns ja zur Hege und Pflege. 
Und ich bin für einen Tierhaltungsschein!!! Es ist einfacher ein Tier waidgerecht zu töten als eines artgerecht zu halten!

Die Jährlichen Abgaben sollten sinvoller eingesetzt werden, für mehr Kontrollen! Die Schäden durch Fischwilderei und vorsätzliche Missachtung der Vorschriften, die ich in den letzter 10 Jahren an meinen ehemaligen Hausgewässer (Wakenitz, Trave) bezüglich Bestand und Umwelt beobachten mußte sind erheblich.
Ich habe einfach keine Lust durch Scherben hindurch an eine Angelstelle voller leerer Wurmdosen und Plastiktüten zu laufen um im leeren Teich zu fischen und den treibenden Bierdosen zuzusehen.

Ich finde JEDER der in unseren Gewässern Angeln will sollte der Fischereischenpflicht unterliegen! 

Unsere Gewässer könnten eine ganze Menge mehr Spass und Erholung für Alle bieten wenn Selbstverständlichkeiten des Verhaltens in der Natur und der waidgerechten Befischung der Gewässer eingehalten würden.

Petri Heil!
Jens

Ps: Praxisorientiert sollte die Prüfung natülich schon sein, es wird davon ausgegangen das die Neulinge ihr Wissen im Verein oder andren Anglern erhalten, was aber nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Hab hier mal die Kosten für den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit in Bayern:
> 
> 
> 
> Fischereischeinabgabe für den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit
> 
> 
> 14 bis 22 Jahre = 300 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
> 23 bis 27 Jahre = 288 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
> 28 bis 32 Jahre = 256 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
> 33 bis 37 Jahre = 224 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
> 38 bis 42 Jahre = 192 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
> 43 bis 47 Jahre = 160 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
> 48 bis 52 Jahre = 128 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
> 53 bis 57 Jahre = 96 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
> 58 bis 62 Jahre = 64 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
> 63 bis 67 Jahre = 32 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
> 
> 
> Fischereischein für 5 Jahre
> 40 Euro Fischereiabgabe, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
> 
> Fischereischein für Jugendliche ab 10 bis 14 Jahre
> 10 Euro Fischereiabgabe, plus 5 Euro Gebühr
> 
> Fischereischein für Jugendliche mit Fischerprüfung für 5 Jahre
> 20 Euro Fischereiabgabe, plus 35 Euro Gebühr


Oh, das ist ja für die Jugendlichen eine richtige Investition!! Trotzdem sind die Meisten für den Fischereischein. In Bayern werden bald nur noch die Besserverdiener Fische fangen.

Falk Paustian du mußt für nein stimmen. Ohne dich könnte dein Kumpel so vieles nicht. Wozu der Lehrgang für einen Schein? Ist alles Theorie. Auch wenn es eine praktische Prüfung gäbe, ist noch lange nicht gesagt, daß die Leute das gelernte Wissen anwenden.  

Was tun die Leute wenn keiner zuschaut? Wie verhalten sie sich in Norge, Niederlande oder sonstwo?


----------



## jodel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin für die Abschaffung des Fischereischeins, der hat nichts mit Waidgerechtigkeit, Verantwortung oder ähnliches als Ziel zur Umsetzung zu tun, siehe Hinweise im Thread auf Verhalten von deutschen Anglern im Ausland. Nein er ist nur das Ergebnis unserer Bürokratie und des Gebührenwahns und der Glaube daran das man so einen Menschen Werte eintrichtern kann. Beispiel Berlin wurde ja schon genannt mit der jährlichen Abgabe, aber das der Fischereischein A nach 5 Jahren neu ausgestellt werden muß und der Verwaltungsakt jedes Jahr mehr Euros kostet war für mich echt ein Schlag.

Kopfschütteln läst einen auch der Regelwust in den einzelnen Bundesländer und bei Angelvereinen im VDSF. Mal ganz davon abgesehen die Diskriminierung bei mancher Gastangelkartenvergabe. Versucht mal in Bayern ein ernsthaft gemeintes Angebot zu finden. Es gibt da anscheinend nur Millionäre.    

Eine Regelung wie in Dänemark finde ich sehr angenehm. Man bezahlt seinen z.B. jährlichen Obolus, der Staat tut auch noch was dafür (z.B. Mefo Programm) und es gibt kein Hauen und Stechen, darüber das Gäste den Fisch wegfangen. Sondern man profitiert vom Tourismus. Auch der Gewässerfonds des DAV war für mich eine positive Überraschung als ich wieder von Bremen nach Berlin zog. 
PS: bei soviel Küste hat man wahrscheinlich genung Platz in Dänemark   

Petri Heil!
Jodel


----------



## Gast 1

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Falk Paustian du mußt für nein stimmen. Ohne dich könnte dein Kumpel so vieles nicht. Wozu der Lehrgang für einen Schein? Ist alles Theorie. Auch wenn es eine praktische Prüfung gäbe, ist noch lange nicht gesagt, daß die Leute das gelernte Wissen anwenden.
> 
> Was tun die Leute wenn keiner zuschaut? Wie verhalten sie sich in Norge, Niederlande oder sonstwo?



Hallo Rosi,

warum muß ich für nein stimmen?

Im Prinzip finde ich das Ablegen einer Prüfung für sehr sinnvoll.
Gerade die Kidies haben in der jetzigen Form für Wochen mindestens zweimal die Woche einen Abend, wo man was lernen kann und gleichzeitig Freundschaften knüpfen kann. 

Ich bin nicht gegen den Fischereischein, ehrlich nicht.

Ich würde ihn in meiner Vorstellung nur gerne verändern:

1. Für 12 - 16 jährige ist es so schon recht gut. Aber warum dann nicht noch zwei Wochen dranhängen und den Neuanglern ein wenig praktische Gerätekunde beibringen?

2. Warum kann man nicht für jeden Teilnehmer einen Fisch kaufen, tot natürlich, und da das waidgerechte Töten, das Ausnehmen und Verwerten erklären?

3. Gerade über "Basiswissen" habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht. Ich habe heute ein Faltblatt entwickelt, was jedem Touristenangler in zweifacher Ausfertigung gegeben werden sollte. Ein Exemplar sollte er als "gelesen und verstanden" unterzeichnen und abgeben, das Zweite immer bei sich führen.

Ich habe Wert auf :
a. Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße
b. Einfache Angelknoten
c. Vorkommende Fischarten (die hauptsächlichen)
d. Angelmethoden
e. Waidgerechtes Töten und Versorgen
f. weitere vorkommenden Fischarten
gelegt.

Dieses Exemplar werde ich dem Landesverband vorlegen und um Stellungnahme bitten.


----------



## Seelachs

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Millionäre in Bayern???????????????????

Wenn in Bayern ein 20 jähriger seinen Schein auf Lebenszeit löst bezahlt er 335 €
So Gott will, angelt er bis zum 70. Lebensalter dann sind das umgerechnet pro Jahr
6,70 € also ob das teuer ist? Ich denke nicht.
Bei einen 40 jährigen wären es  7,50 € .
Ich muss bei den Einwand zustimmen wenn man sagt das der Betrag auf einmal fällig ist,
ok. jeder hat nicht immer so viel Kohle das stimmt, aber dafür hat man dann für den Rest seines Lebens Ruhe mit den ewigen Verlängern, und vor allen Dingen wenn ich den Schein auf Lebenszeit einmal habe, dann können die nachher soviel Erhöhungen einbauen wie sie wollen es betrifft mich nicht mehr. -Grins-
Es ist halt wie überall jeder kocht sein eigenes Süppchen.
Und der Schein ist schon wichtig und richtig.
Nur der bequeme sucht den einfachen Weg.
Gute Ausbildung- Gute Fischer
Schwarze Schafe wird es immer geben, das es in der Ausbildung und Ausführung wünschenswerte Veränderungen geben sollte ist richtig und wäre notwendig.
Wenn jemand denn Führerschein gemacht hat und fährt dann besoffen Leute tot, war dann die Ausbildung und Fahrstunden für die KATZ??????
Lasst jeden Auto fahren auch ohne Prüfung, wieviele Verkehrssünder gibt es täglich bzw. jährlich? 
Und alle hatten eine Ausbildung mit Prüfung.


----------



## jodel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@Seelachs
Ich meinte nicht den Fischereischein sondern Angelkarten/Gastkarten, das liegt zwar ausserhalb des eigentlichen Themas Fischereischein hat micht aber auch an die Gebührenabzocke erinnert.

Mit den Gastkarten muß man ja nicht weiter vertiefen da es ähnliche Threads schon gibt. Aber eins noch dazu. Wenn man für eine Gastkarte für das Angeln ähnlich viel auf den Tisch des Hauses blättern soll wie mich das Wildpret eines Stückes Rehwild kostet dann ist da was aus dem Lot geraten. Deshalb der verschmitzte Hinweis auf die Millionäre.   

Jodel


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo Falk, wie gesagt, Es ist alles Theorie. Auch wenn es eine praktische Prüfung gäbe, ist noch lange nicht gesagt, daß die Leute ihr erlerntes Wissen auch anwenden.  Wie verhalten sie sich wenn keiner zuschaut?? Wie verhalten sie sich im Ausland?? 

Nimm doch die Teens mit zum Angeln, dann lernen die gleich praktisch und verhalten sich in der Natur so, wie sie es von dir sehen. 

So einen Fleyer finde ich super, der ist für den Touristenschein auch vorgesehen.


----------



## cuxangler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

#h Moin zusammen,

hier in Cuxhaven benötigen die Leute schon seit Jahren keinen Fischereischein mehr. Ob das positiv oder negativ zu bewerten ist, mag ich nicht zu urteilen. Die Angelbereiche im Hafen sind aufgrund zunehmender Angleraktivitäten nicht gerade sauberer geworden, allerdings gibt es auch bei denen die etwas vom Angeln verstehen genug schwarze Schafe. Zur Folge hat man bei uns nun im letzten Sommer große Bereiche der Schleuse abgezäunt, gerade die Bereiche wo man den Hering schon relativ früh fangen konnte. 
Ich bin der Meinung das es den Fischereischein durchaus noch weiter geben sollte, auch aufgrund der Einnahmen durch die Angler, damit wir nicht ganz in Vergessenheit geraten und mehr ... mehr Angelplätze plötzlich verschwinden!

Es grüßt der cuxangler


----------



## jodel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@Cuxangler
Kann es sein dass du den Erlaubnisschein meinst?

PS: Hier mal ein Link zu den Regelungen des Fischereischeins in den Bundesländer Fischereischein


----------



## bootsangler-b

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

moin,
ich hoffe, meine ... spaßvorstellung ... am anfang des threads ist mir vergeben. asche auf mein haupt. 
bei meiner meinung, dass der fischereischein unnötig ist, bleibe ich aber. ich habe jetzt lange nur mitgelesen.... geld, geld, geld... da ist das hauptsächliche, was hier erwähnt wird. einmal gings um ein ehrliches thema: angeldösi trotz lehrgang und prüfung...
sagt mal, alle wollen, wenn es in diesem land vorwärts gehen soll, eine "deregulierung" oder wie das heißt...
warum wollen wir angler da abseits sein? 

bernd


----------



## Gast 1

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm doch die *Teens* mit zum Angeln, dann lernen die gleich praktisch und verhalten sich in der Natur so, wie sie es von dir sehen.



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Als Single finde ich den Vorschlag *top*.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Allerdings (mir verschlägt es der Sprache):l|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Super Vorschlag, wo sind die Mädels?


----------



## cuxangler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				jodel schrieb:
			
		

> @Cuxangler
> Kann es sein dass du den Erlaubnisschein meinst?
> 
> PS: Hier mal ein Link zu den Regelungen des Fischereischeins in den Bundesländer Fischereischein


 
Hallo jodel,

nein ich meine schon den Fischereischein. Schau mal bei Niedersachsen nach, was da steht. Früher (vor ca. 10 Jahren) hat man noch einen Jahresfischereischein bekommen, diesen gibt es nicht mehr und wurde wenn man mindestens 3 Jahre lang einen hatte in Lebenslang umgewandelt. Oder, und das war die andere Möglichkeit, man legt seine Prüfungsbescheinigung vor. Wenn man heute zur Stadt geht und einen Fischereischein für Cuxhaven haben möchte, dann bekommt man die Auskunft das dieser für Cuxhaven nicht mehr benötigt wird!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## jodel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@Cuxangler
Das heist Fischerprüfung ist als Prüfungszeugnis = Fischereischein und gilt Lebenslang? Mist hätt ich damals beim Bund in Verden bloß die Prüfung gemacht. #q


----------



## Palometta

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				jodel schrieb:
			
		

> @Cuxangler
> Das heist Fischerprüfung ist als Prüfungszeugnis = Fischereischein und gilt Lebenslang? Mist hätt ich damals beim Bund in Verden bloß die Prüfung gemacht. #q



Hätt dir nichts genutzt denn nach dem Fischeigesetzt (zumindestens NRW) ist der Schein Wohnsitz bezogen. #d 

Das heisst nach einem Umzug in ein anderes Bundesland gelten die dortigen Bestimmungen.

Wobei wir wieder beim Sinn  Wären  |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## worker_one

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				jodel schrieb:
			
		

> @Cuxangler
> Das heist Fischerprüfung ist als Prüfungszeugnis = Fischereischein und gilt Lebenslang? Mist hätt ich damals beim Bund in Verden bloß die Prüfung gemacht. #q



Genau so siehts aus! Alles andere mit jährlich erneuern und zahlen halte ich für reine Geldgier #d. Deshalb bin ich, unter diesen Voraussetzungen (wie in Nds.) für die Fischerprüfung!!!

Gruß Jan


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Weil es auch mit Fischereischein so http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=50463 aussieht, ist dieser Schein für mich nur ein kostenpflichtiges, bürokratisches Hindernis, um in Ruhe vor mich hin zu angeln:c


----------



## Nauke

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo, #h 

ich habe nicht den gesamten Thraed gelesen.

Aber zur Eingangsfrage:

Ich habe nichts gegen einen Qualifikations-Nachweis, finde diesen
sogar echt sinnvoll.
Aber einmal ablegen und gut isses.
Und die jährliche Abzocke wie z.b. in Berlin ist einfach nur ne Bürokratenfinanzierung. :r 

Mit dem Angelschein am jeweiligen Gewässer zahle ich, was ich in anspruch nehme. |wavey:


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ganz klar für den schein


artgerechte haltung und waidgerechtes behandeln der fische sollten für uns selbstverständlich sein #h


----------



## cuxangler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Da schließe ich mich auch gerne an!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## bootsangler-b

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

moin,

ich bin und bleibe ein konsequenter gegner des fischereischeines!
fast ganz europa ist frei von diesem zwang.
wer den zwang aber braucht, soll ihn doch freiwillig auf sich nehmen.

bernd


----------



## soadillusion

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin Besitzer des neues Scheins womit man in BB auf Friedfisch angeln gehen kann, würde auch sagen das der richtige Fischereischein bleiben muss.

Muss dazu sagen das ich seit 6-7 Jahren nicht mehr angeln war.
Finde es aber gut eine neue Freizeitbeschäftigung zu haben.


----------



## NorbertF

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Der Fischereischein muss weg in der jetzigen Form.
Ich kann keinerlei Vorteil erkennen den der Schein bringen würde.
Ihr redet von Qualifikation?
Nen Schein kaufen ist ungleich Qualifikation.
Die Fischerprüfung ist auch sinnfrei in der Form wie sie meist durchgeführt wird. Ich habe noch keinen getroffen der nach der Prüfung ohne weiteres Vorwissen angeln / fisch abhaken / töten konnte. -> sinnlos.
Die Abgabe ist nicht teuer sagt ihr? Mag sein, aber was kriegt ihr als Gegenwert? Genau. Nichts.
Also wenn ihr das ok findet könnt ihr mir bitte auch alle den Betrag überweisen, ich stell euch dann auch irgendeinen Schein aus. Könnt euch sogar aussuchen was draufstehn soll.
Wenn mit dem Geld was angeltechnisch sinnvolles getan würde wärs ok. So ists aber nicht.

Bin für das System das fast die ganze Welt hat.
Du gehts in nen Laden / Postamt / Bank etc und zahlst Fischereiabgabe für ein Jahr. Damit kannst du dann überall angeln (Voraussetzung: es dürfen nicht mehr alle Gewässer verpachtet werden, bzw. gar keins). Gleichzeitig unterschreibst du dich an die (einfach gehaltenen) Regeln zu halten .
Von der Kohle werden Fische besetzt und Kontrollen bezahlt.
Die Strafen bei Nichteinhalten der Vorschriften sind teilweise drakonisch (Kanada zB) => jeder hält sich dran.

So sollte es sein...ich hab keine Ahnung was ihr an dem blauen unnützen Lappen so toll findet. Fast nirgends kann man damit alleine angeln und auch sonst kann man damit nichts anfangen. Nichtmal als Klopapier ist er zu gebrauchen.
Einfach eine weitere Abzocke ohne Sinn. Aber freut mich dass er euch gefällt


----------



## Matthias6070

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

in Bremen ist es Okay wir bezahlen 78euro und der ist auf Lebenszeit gültig


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Norbert

Genau den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Die Sportfischereiprüfung ist genauso weltfremd wie der ganze VdSF. Das hat mit Angeln wie es heute ausgeübt wird auch gar nix mehr zu tun. Der bisher unbedarfte Mensch bekommt nen Schein und glaubt nun wirklich er wäre für´s Angeln gut gerüstet. Oweia. Oder glaubt etwa irgendeiner, durch die Fischereiprüfung würde auch nur ein einziger Mensch zu einem waidgerechten Angler ?? 
Neee, wer´s nicht von natur aus ist, wird´s nicht bei der Prüfung. Höchstens durch Druck der (Vereins)kollegen. 
Aber wir leben ja in Deutschland und da kann man keinem das Angeln erlauben, wenn er keine Prüfung hat, und sei sie auch noch so schwachsinnig. 
Sinnvoll ist´s in unseren Nachbarländern. Und eine Jahresgebühr für einen staatlichen Schein zahle ich gerne, wenn das Geld dann nicht für die Verwaltung draufgeht sondern zweckmäßig eingesetzt wird. Aber dafür brauch man keine Prüfung. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Dorschfutzi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin auch für das Abschaffen, denn das ist alles nur abzocken.
In Holstein kann mann für 20,-€ einen Schein für 40 Tage kaufen, ohne Prüfung und Ausbildung.
Meint ihr damit bekommt einer mit wie er die Tiere versorgen muß.
Weniger Bürokratie wäre überall angebracht. #q
Freud euch, mit der Mehrwertsteuer wird das Angeln auch wieder
teurer.

MfG
Dorschfutzi   #h


----------



## Dorschbremse

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



bootsangler-b schrieb:


> ich bin für die abschaffung des fischereischeines. eine zu kaufende angelberechtigung, die dem eigentümer des entsprechenden gewässers seine finanzielle basis schafft und einen besatz ermöglicht, reicht aus.
> schaut euch doch in europa um! wo braucht man diesen schein? doch nur in den deutschsprachigen ländern, in denen so viele idioten wohnen, die ohne lehrgang und prüfung grausame tierquäler wären und eine pose nicht von einer bierdose unterscheiden könnten!
> :q schmeißen wir die deutschen deppen aus dem land und schon braucht der rest keinen schein! #6
> 
> bernd


 
Wie wahr, wie wahr!

Von mir aus sollten´s 20€ pro jahr an Besatzumlage sein, die den Vereinen und Verbänden zur Verfügung gestellt werden- und fertig!
Darüber hinaus Verschärfung der Kontrollen und erhöhung der Geldbußen um Tierquäler das Handwerk zu legen!
Sind wir Dümmer als die Dänen, Holländer usw.- Vermutlich nicht!
Aber wir leben in einem Staat, der Alles überreglementiert, Vereinsmeierei und Beamtentum verherrlicht, und somit wird die Aufhebung der Sportfischerprüfung noch auf lange Zeit ein Traum bleiben.
Schade eigentlich!

Aber leute, welche die Prüfung abgelegt haben, sind trotzdem nicht die besseren Angler....
Habe schon zu oft gesehen, wie diese Leute am Wasser ******* gebaut haben, Fische verstümmelt, oder sonstig gequält haben.


----------



## Nuphar_lutea

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Mal wieder zum Leben erweckt...

Finde den Fischereischein in der aktuellen Form auch relativ unnötig. Ich habe den 2006 gemacht, knapp 80 Euro bezahlt, 4 mal 5 Stunden da gesessen, den Fragezettel ausgefüllt und das war alles, was ich für den Schein tun musste. 
Wusste hinterher nicht mehr als vorher, weder wie man auswirft, montiert, knotet, Posen austariert und sonstiges.
Hätte ich als kleines Kind nicht im Gartenteich mal ein paar Schleien gefangen, wäre auch das Abstechen und Versorgen der Fische für mich totales Neuland gewesen.
Ich hätte nichts gegen einen Fischereischein, wenn man bei der Prüfung auch etwas vermittelt bekäme, was einem beim Angeln weiterhilft. Weisheiten von wegen Müll mitnehmen und ähnliches sollte man sich selbst herleiten können (falls nicht, ists auch zu spät).
Einen praktischen Teil des Lehrgangs habe ich im Nachhinein also doch stark vermisst.#d

Ordnung muss sein, daher bin ich für mehr Kontrollen am Wasser und ein stärkeres durchgreifen -> auch gegen Schwarzangler, aber besonders gegen diejenigen, die den Fang nicht mit entsprechender Würde behandeln und zappelnde Plastiktüten neben sich liegen haben.
Nun zu Beginn der Heringszeit findet man etliche Eimer am Ufer stehen mit zappelnden Fischen drin, die nicht mal abgeschlagen, geschweige denn abgestochen sind. Da hilft es auch nicht, wenn die Leute nen Fischereischein haben. Wer sowas macht, gehört härter dran genommen. 

Hier in Schleswig-Holstein bezahlen wir jedes Jahr 10 € Fischereiabgabe. Es ist auch festgelegt, was damit geschehen soll. Allerdings konnte ich da bislang auch nicht wirklich feststellen, in wie weit das den Anglern zu Gute kommt. Meiner Meinung nach nichts als eine Einkommensquelle für Vater Staat. Verwaltung muss eben bezahlt werden...


----------



## Jagdpostmann

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moinsen,
hier mal etwas anderes und bekommt das biite nicht in den falschen Hals.
Wir haben hier in SL einen wunderschönen See und dieser ist privat.
Dem Besitzer macht es nichts, wenn man mal dort angelt.
Das ist vom Ding her echt schön aber wir haben ein Problem mit den Russen und mit der heutigen Jugend. (ist weiß Gott nicht auf alle bezogen).
Es wird geangelt, was das Zeug hält.
Der See ist völlig überfischt, denn die Russen nehmen alles an Fisch mit (egal ob Maß oder nicht).
Es wird Party gemacht und Feuer!
Der Müll häuft sich (trotz augestellten Mülleimern).
Das ist echt schade und schmerzt in der Seele, das mit der Natur so umgegangen wird, wenn es kaum Richtlinien gibt.
Wir hätten ohne den Schein Anarchie am Gewässer und das ist nicht richtig.

PS. Es sind nicht alle Menschen so aber doch sehr viele.
    Gibt man diesen den kleinen Finger, nehmen sie gleich alles.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Tulpe2

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Raimund:

jetzt ist der Schein aber noch Pflicht. Empfindest Du dadurch die jetzige Anarchie am See (Party, Feuer, Müll, völlig überfischt u.s.w.) positiver?
Das was Du aufgezählt hast, wäre wohl auch ohne "Scheinpflicht" verboten bzw. grob verwerflich.

MfG
Bernd
(überzeugter Fischereischeininhaber seit 1976)


----------



## trixi-v-h

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin zum Teil gegen den Fischereischein. Eine Fischereiprüfung sollte unbedingt weiterhin abgenommen werden aber die nachfolgende Abzocke durch die Landesfischereibehörden da bin ich strikt dagegen.Was machen die mit diesen Geldern? Es kommt doch dort nichts für den Angler oder die Gewässer zugute, und nur damit die ihren gut bezahlten Posten haben ist er es nicht wert. In anderen Ländern geht es doch auch ohne solche Dinge und warum muss hier für jeden Anlass eine Gebühr erhoben werden? Das Argument mit den Kontrollen was jetzt vielleicht einige anbringen könnten ist Quatsch das kann man den Vereinen übertragen wie es zum Teil schon ist. Weiterhin wohne ich in einer Gegend welche von osteuropäischen Anglern verseucht ist und die haben keinen Schein und wüten zum Teil schlimmer am Wasser als der Kormoran.Dagegen unternimmt niemand etwas von den staatlichen Aufsehern. Könnten dann bestimmt als ausländerfeindlich bestraft werden.


----------



## Jagdpostmann

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin,
Diese Leute haben alle keinen Schein!!!!!
Oder meinst Du es wird ohne den Schein besser werden?
Wohl eher nicht.
Schwarzangler gibt es überall aber das ist ganz was anderes.
Das würde bedeuten, daß jeder überall Angeln darf!!!!
Und Dann???

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Imbeck2514

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo zusammen,
was ist den z.B. mit den Usa oder Canada? Dort werden Abgaben, zum Teil ziemlich heftige , erhoben, aber darum sind das doch nicht alles unwissende Tierquäler. Das Geld für die Lizenzen kommt zum gutem Teil dem Wiederbesatz zu Gute. Kontrollen sind meiner Meinung nach besser als teoretisches Wissen welches bei der Fischereiprüfung abgefragt wird. Und Heutzutage müsste der Fischbestand und seine Nutzung viel schärfer kontrolliert werden. Keine Prüfung hält einen davon ab sich trotzdem "wie die Axt im Walde" zu benehmen. Also meiner Meinung nach, kein Fischereischein aber Fischereiabgaben mit Kontrolle der Fangmengen und Schonzeiten."Am deutschem Wesen soll die Welt genesen" ist nicht immer der beste Weg.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Dorschbremse

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Jagdpostmann schrieb:


> Moin,
> Diese Leute haben alle keinen Schein!!!!!
> Oder meinst Du es wird ohne den Schein besser werden?
> Wohl eher nicht.
> Schwarzangler gibt es überall aber das ist ganz was anderes.
> Das würde bedeuten, daß jeder überall Angeln darf!!!!
> Und Dann???
> 
> Gruß
> Raimund


 

Das ist für mich jetzt etwas schwierig zu Beschreiben, ohne von Euch als Fan "Brauner Hemden" abgestempelt zu werden......was definitiv nicht bin.

In der BRD gilt der sog. Gleibehandlungsgrundsatz vor dem Gesetz (ist auch auf Ordnungswidrigkeiten anzuwenden)- zumindest auf dem Papier!!

Beispiel- 

Piotr, Andreij, Ivan und Sergej ziehen an der Weser Ihre wöchentliche Schwarzangelsession durch.
Wie immer sind Pivo (Bier), Wodka, Grill und Radio (bis auf Anschlag aufgedreht) mit von der Partie. Jeder von ihnen hat drei Ruten ausgelegt- schließlich solls sich ja auch lohnen!

Nur 30 Meter Weiter baut Detlev Paschulke mit seinem Sohn sein Angelgeschirr auf- 
Jeder zwei Grundmontagen - Klappstuhl- die obligatorische Pulle Pils

Paschulke ist Neuling- all sein Wissen übers Angeln haben ihm Piotr und Andreij (Arbeitskollegen von ihm) vermittelt, als er sie widerholt bei seinen Spaziergängen mit seinem Dackel an der Weser antraf. Angelschein- hier an Weser hat nie einer was von Angelschein gesagt oder gefragt- haben die beiden ihm immer wieder beteuert.

Nach etwas mehr als zwei Stunden tauchen zwei ältere Herren auf Fahrrädern am Ufer auf. Sie fahren lansam, die Hälse in Richtung der osteuropäisch anmutenden Anglergruppe reckend am Ufer entlang, passieren diese Kopfschüttelnder Weise und bleiben schließlich bei Paschulkes Angelplatz stehen.
Den Tagesgruß übergehend, steigen beide von ihren Rädern ab, murmeln was von Gewässeraufsicht- Papiere, bitte!!

Als Paschulke den Besitz von Papieren und Co. verneint -mit Hinweis auf seine nebenan angelnden Arbeitskollegen, welche ihm schließlich sämliches Anglerisches Wissen vermittelt haben- eröffnen ihm die beiden, daß sie gegen ihn Anzeige wg. "Schwarzangelns" erstatten würden. Seine Ruten würden als "Tatwerkzeug" der Einziehung unterliegen und somit beschlagnahmt werden.

Mit diesen Tatsachen konfrontiert, wendet sich Paschulke Hilfe ersuchend an seine Arbeitskollegen in der "Nachbarschaft", woraufhin Piotr und Andreij sich von ihren Plätzen erheben und näherkomen.
Den Älteren Herren wirds unbehaglich, woraufhin einer von ihnen geistesgegenwärtig sein Handy zückt und die Polizei verständigt.

Zu aller Erstaunen ist binnen fünf Minuten ein Peterwagen vor Ort, Piotr und Andreij haben sich zwischenzeitlich zu ihrem Angelplatz getrollt (taktischer Rückzug), eine Diskussion über Rechte, Pflichten, Tatbestände usw.usw. entbrennt.

Nur Minuten später werden Paschulke und Sohn zur Identitätsfeststellung in Gewahrsam genommen, ihr Angelgerödel wird in den Kofferraum des Peterwagens geworfen. Auf Nachfrage Paschulkes, warum die Anderen einfach unbehelligt Schwarzangeln dürften, entgegnet ihm ein Beamter:" Ich lass mir doch nicht für so´n Kram die Jacke vollhauen! Neee!"

Es folgen Wache, Anhörung, Anzeige- Das volle Programm also!

Paschulke will das ganze nicht auf sich beruhen lassen und sucht seinen Anwalt auf, da sein Rechtsempfinden durch den Vorfall mächtig ins wanken gekommen ist. Er picht auf sein Recht auf Gleichbehandlung und will daher die Anzeige anfechten, sowie eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde gegen die Polizeibeamten anstrengen.

Sein Anwalt holt ihn aber schnell auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück;

1. Keiner hat in der BRD das Recht auf Gleichbehandlung im UNRECHT
--d.h. Kein Richter würde einer Argumentation in Richtung---Die Anderen haben das auch gemacht, warum die nicht auch-- folgen.

2. PO-LI-ZEI ist Gleichbedeutend mit ICH-DARF-ALLES (der Beamte muß es nur schlüssig begründen können); Auf diesen Fall Angewendet , brauchen die Beamten nur angeben, daß sie von der Gewässeraufsicht ein Hilfeersuchen zwecks Feststellung der Personalien Paschulkes erhalten haben. Zur weitergehenden Kontrolle weiterer Personen gemäß §14PolG
seien sie nicht aufgefordert worden.....und auch nicht verpflichtet gewesen.

Paschulke ließ daraufhin seine Vorhaben sausen.......

Zwei Sonntage später ging er ins Wahllokal und wählte LINKS


_Ist zwar ziemlich konstruiert, die Choose, könnte aber so passieren!_​


----------



## trixi-v-h

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ imbeck
glaubst du wirklich das davon Gewässer besetzt werden und dergleichen??? Das wird zumindest in Sachsen mit den Mitgliedsbeiträgen und Fangberechtigungen gemacht. Das Geld für die Fischereischeine wird nicht so sinnvoll eingesetzt und darum bin ich gegen diese Art von Fischereischein. Das Beispiel Bremen ist da deutlich besser und sollte in ganz Deutschland gehändelt werden.


----------



## blinkerkatze

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

So Leute,
das der Fischereischein in der jetzigen Form weg kommt ist so gut wie sicher. Sicher ist noch nicht wie, die Bestrebungen laufen darauf ihn das - Kinder bis 14 Jahre alleine Angeln können wenn sie im Verein sind und die nicht im Verein sind nur in Begleitung angeln können. Eine Fischereischeinpflicht ist zwar weg aber wer dann Angeln will muss im Verein sein oder ein Turi-Schein kaufen.


----------



## Dorschbremse

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also bleibt es doch letztenendes beim Alten.....Vereinspflicht..#d
Dann wird in die Vereinsstatuten halt die Sportfischerprüfung als Vorraussetzung fürs angeln hineingenommen, damit den Vereinen und Verbänden nicht die Einnahmequelle wegbricht.

Ich wünsche es Euch nicht- aber es deutet sich die "Niedersächsische Variante" an, oder ?|kopfkrat


----------



## blinkerkatze

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

wie ist die dann


----------



## Dorschbremse

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

In der Theorie brauchste hier keine Sportfischerprüfung abzulegen.

Da das Fischereirecht so gut wie aller Gewässer an Verbände oder Vereine überlassen/ verpachtet wurde (mit Ausnahme einiger Küstenabschnitte), ist damit jedoch Essig!
Diese Verlangen nämlich die Sportfischerprüfung (bzw. den Nachweis darüber) als Vorraussetzung um an ihren Gewässern angeln zu dürfen!

Da fühlt man sich als Angler doch gleich viel besser, oder?|uhoh:


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> So Leute,
> das der Fischereischein in der jetzigen Form weg kommt ist so gut wie sicher. .



Moin Gerhard,

worauf begründet sich diese Information? Wir hatten am Samstag gerade Kreisdelegiertenkonferenz mit Besuch vom LAV M/V. Der Angelfreund Brillowski (wird wohl im April neuer LAV-Präsident) hat auf direkte Frage von mir, die Info von Dir nicht bestätigt!
Er forderte zwar, der LAV solle die Kurs- und Prüfungshoheit vom Land bekommen, aber zur Abschaffung kam keine Bestätigung!
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, die Lehrberechtigten vom LAV sollen ab sofort alleine für Kurse und Prüfungen verantwortlich sein, drehts mir den Magen um:v Die angesprochende 40-75%ige Durchfallquote ist tatsächlich bei LAV-Ausbildern vorgekommen|bigeyes Und die sollen das jetzt alleine übernehmen? :r  Ich lege mein (Fischereischein-) Schicksal lieber in Profihände, als in solche Pfeifen!
Eine telefonische Nachfrage bei Herrn Rudolphi vom Landwirtschaftsministerium ergab, dass der Fischereischein und die Fischereiabgabe bleibt! Ob nu mit oder ohne Prüfung! Allerdings..... das Ministerium überlege dann (bei Wegfall der Prüfung), die Fischereischeinabgabe, ggfs. auch die Ausstellungsgebühr zu erhöhen.
*Damit wären alle jetzigen Fischereischein-Inhaber die Blöden*#q#q


Gruß
Belle


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



belle-hro schrieb:


> *Damit wären alle jetzigen Fischereischein-Inhaber die Blöden*#q#q
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Belle


 

Wieso ???


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Versteh' ich jetzt auch nicht so ganz??


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Weil diese dann auch die erhöhte Fischereischeinabgabe bezahlen.
Dann doch lieber die bisherige Prüfung ändern, praxisnaher gestalten, alte Lehrberechtigte ohne pädagogische kenntnisse aussortieren.
Die Chance um den "bayrischen Biowahnsinn", nämlich die aufgeblähte Fischereischeinprüfung zeitgemäßer zu gestalten.
Und um den drohenden Gebührenanstieg zu verhindern

Für alle die in M/V angeln wollen und keine Prüfung ablegen wollen, bleibt ja der Tourischein


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Wie einige hier schon sagten, ist der Fischereischein auch in meinen Augen total überflüssig. Die meisten anderen Länder haben so einen Quatsch auch nicht.

In meiner Jugend brauchte man sowas nicht. Jahresschein bei der Stadt kaufen und gut war.
Hätte ich damals 3 aufeinanderfolgende Scheine behalten, hätte ich den jetzigen Fischreischein so bekommen.
Natürlich hatte ich die nicht aufbewahrt und so auch keinen Schein bekommen. War auch nicht weiter schlimm, denn auf Fisch aus den großen, damals dreckigen Flüssen konnte ich gut verzichten. Hatte schon als Kind Aale mit Geschwüre am Haken.
Wie man mit lebenden Tieren umgeht und tötet weiß eigentlich auch jeder, oder lernt es in der Schule, wie auch den Umgang mit und an Gewässern.

Tja nun hat es vor ein paar Jahren wieder in den Fingern gejuckt und ich habe dann doch Lehrgang und Prüfung gemacht. Das war nur zeit-, geld- und nervraubend. Besonders die praktische Prüfung mit Zielwerfen in einer Turnhalle!!
Hab mich wie beim Sport in der Grundschule gefühlt. Einfach lächerlich für erwachsene Menschen.
Gewässerschweine werden dadurch auch nicht besser erzogen. Das sehe ich immer wieder an beliebten Angelplätzen, wie diese hinterlassen werden.

Wer für die Prüfung ist, sollte sich mal fragen, wie z.B. Fischstäbchen produziert werden. Die Berufs- und Industriefischer müssten demnach dauerhaft wegen Verstöß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verknackt werden.

Fragt mal Urlauber aus NL und B, die hier sind und eine Angelkarte haben möchten um legal zu angeln...... Nix da, bekommen keine...
Wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr nicht mehr im Rest Europas oder der Erde angeln dürft?

Was mir nun noch auf den Keks geht sind die grob unterschiedlichen Fischereigesetze. Warum muss ich für die Küste in MV noch einen extra Schein kaufen? Die Ostseestrände gehören der Allgemeinheit, wie auch alle anderen deutschen Küstengewässer.
Gegen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße hab ich nichts.

Sorry, aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Allrounder0872

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin Moin,

Also jetzt gebe ich meinen Senf auch dazu und ich muß sagen würde es keinen Angelschein geben würden die Gewässer an vielen Stellen noch mehr überfischt sein als sie es eh schon sind. Viele werden dadurch das man einen Schein braucht abgeschreckt Schwarz angeln zu gehen ich habe meinen Schein jetzt seid 11 jahren und ich muß sagen ich habe keines der Jahre bereut. Gut das man ihn erst mit 12 machen kann ok dann sollten die jüngeren auf jedenfall eine andere möglichkeit kriegen Angeln gehen zu können.
Zu dem Küstenschein in MV würde mich auch ma interessieren was das soll, in SH brauche ich schließlich auch keinen Extraschein irgendwas läuft doch da schief ist doch alles ein und das selbe Land. Und wenn jetzt einer meint aber nich das selbe Bundesland is auch richtig aber ich glaube nich das es da irgendwelche Sonderrechte gibt.


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Allrounder0872 schrieb:


> Zu dem Küstenschein in MV würde mich auch ma interessieren was das soll, in SH brauche ich schließlich auch keinen Extraschein irgendwas läuft doch da schief ist doch alles ein und das selbe Land. Und wenn jetzt einer meint aber nich das selbe Bundesland is auch richtig aber ich glaube nich das es da irgendwelche Sonderrechte gibt.



Oh doch. Das Fischereirecht in M/V ist historisch bedingt. Früher (sehr viel früher) war Jagd- und Fischrecht ein königliches Recht. Da hatte im Herzogtum Mecklenburg ein (schwedischer? #c) König seine Finger drin und hatte damals dem herzogtum diese Rechte überlassen. Seitdem hat M/V Fischereirecht. In SH war der König nicht so großzügig|rolleyes
Die Einnahmen aus der Küstenkarte hat aber was gutes (auch für uns). Die werden nämlich für Besatzprogramme (z.B.Mefo, Lachs, Stör), fischereiliche Forschung und Förderung wieder ausgegeben.

Gruß
Belle


----------



## Bramo

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Manchmal frag ich mich, ob hier so einige was schreiben einfach nur um was zu schreiben oder ob sie sich beim Antworten auch was gedacht haben.
Der (Touristen-)Fischereischein ist für max. 28 Tage befristet und darf nur einmal im Jahr beantragt werden. Wer nimmt ein solches Angebot also an? Touristen, deren Kinder schon immer mal nen Fisch fangen wollten oder die, die gehört haben dass es in den Boddengewässern gute Hechte gibt oder mal mitm Dorschkutter rausfahrn wollten. Im ersten Fall wird Papa irgendwo n 20€ Tackle kaufen, n Wurm auf den Haken binden und sich mit seinen Kids ans Wasser setzen. Die, die auf den Bodden wollen werden sich wohl oder übel ne Guidingtour nehmen, weil sie weder Ahnung noch das entsprechende Gerät haben. So oder so werden die Fischbestände nicht empfindlich beeinträchtigt und bei Kontrollen wird ein Inhaber eines Tourischeins wie der Inhaber eines normalen Scheins behandelt. Sprich, wer die Fische nich waidgerecht tötet, kriegt eh eins drauf. Und was soll daran jetzt verwerflich sein?!
Gut, dass die Kontrollen verstärkt werden müssen ist ne ganz andere Sache aber mir kann keiner ernstlich weißmachen, dass Polen, Russen oder Leute mit Touristenscheinen die Gewässer verschandeln und leerfischen! Wenn sich jeder an die eigene Nase packt, wär schon vieles erreicht!
Das solls dann von mir dazu auch schon gewesen sein.

Achja... wer auf lange Sicht diesem Hobby nachgehn will, hat einfach eine Prüfung abzulegen! Schon allein aus dem Grund, dass er weiß was er da macht und warum das so gemacht wird! Also Pro Fischereischein!


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

der thread ist jetzt 3 jahre alt, wie die zeit vergeht...


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Wer für die Prüfung ist, sollte sich mal fragen, wie z.B. Fischstäbchen produziert werden. Die Berufs- und Industriefischer müssten demnach dauerhaft wegen Verstöß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verknackt werden.


|good: 
Stundenlang Fische totzappeln oder ersticken lassen in Stellnetzen ist einfach :v


----------



## Allrounder0872

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Bramo schrieb:


> Gut, dass die Kontrollen verstärkt werden müssen ist ne ganz andere Sache aber mir kann keiner ernstlich weißmachen, dass Polen, Russen oder Leute mit Touristenscheinen die Gewässer verschandeln und leerfischen! Wenn sich jeder an die eigene Nase packt, wär schon vieles erreicht!
> Das solls dann von mir dazu auch schon gewesen sein.
> 
> Achja... wer auf lange Sicht diesem Hobby nachgehn will, hat einfach eine Prüfung abzulegen! Schon allein aus dem Grund, dass er weiß was er da macht und warum das so gemacht wird! Also Pro Fischereischein!


 
Moin Moin 
Also das mit den Russen und Polen sehe ich ein bischen anders. Das soll nich heißen das ich etwas gegen andere nationalitäten habe. Aber wenn man andere Angler beobachtet und die packen untermaßigen Fisch ein dann sind es doch meistens Russen oder Polen natürlich sind da auch genug bei die deutsch oder andere nationalität haben, Aber abstreiten kann das keiner. Ich kenne selber genügend Russen und Polen die einen Schein haben und auch untermaßigen Fisch zurücksetzen. Wer angeln will braucht einen Schein gar keine Frage. Sollte es mal der Fall sein das kein Angelschein mehr benötigt wird ist es egal an welches Gewässer ihr kommt wie am Forellenpuff alle 10 meter ein Angler.


----------



## Jagdpostmann

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin moin,
wie schon gesagt, es sind nicht ALLE Russen oder Polen gemeint!!!!!
Es fällt in diesem bestimmten Fall halt sehr ins Auge.
Ist ja auch nur eins von vielen Beispielen, wie man sich nicht in der Natur verhalten sollte.
Es kommt allen Anglern zu Gute, wenn man sich an Regeln hält und die Natur wird es einem auch danken!!
Ich bin auch Jäger und Wilderei ist auch hier ein großes Thema, denn genau das ist Schwarzangeln.
Der Fischereischein gibt einem das Recht (genau wie der Jagdschein) sich ein freies Lebewesen anzueignen (durch dessen Fang oder Abschuß).
Es sollte also nur der Jenige in die Natur eingreifen, der dies auch darf!!!!
Sonst geht alles drunter und drüber.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Jagdpostmann

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Es ist auch an den Puffs so, daß man einen gültigen Fischereischein braucht!!!
Es wird nur gerne vom Besitzer vergessen, denn es geht ums liebe Geld.


----------



## hecq

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Fischerreischein ein MUSS!

Wir leben hier mit über 80.000.000 Menschen in Deutschland. Wie sähs denn aus wenn jeder auf die Idee kommt lass mal bissel angeln gehen?! Für die Angelindustrie sicher ein guter Zug.
Und ich finde wer ernsthaft angeln will schafft die Prüfung auch so schwer ist die ja auch nicht.


----------



## mstani

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Es war hier doch vom *Fischereischein* die Rede und nicht von der *Fischerprüfung*.
Die Abschaffung des Einen schließt doch die Andere nicht aus!


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Den Schein, den ich ja nur mit Prüfung erlangen konnte, heißt nun mal Fischereischein.
Hab extra noch mal auf die Pappe geschaut. Wenigstens gilt meiner ein Leben lang.
Prüfung ein klares NEIN. Hab es weiter oben schon erläutert.
Zahlen für freie Gewässer auch ein klares NEIN. Ergibt sich ja schon aus dem Namen.
Zahlen für Pacht- und Privatgewässer versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## trixi-v-h

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Fischereischein-Prüfung auf alle Fälle aber halt mehr Praxisbezogen. Die ständige Abzocke nach der Prüfung sollte unbedingt weg,da sie nicht für Besatz oder ähnlich sinnvolle Dinge verwendet wird sondern nur ein paar gut bezahlte Sesselposten sichert.


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Wie soll den z.B. ein Urlauber aus einem anderen Staat hier die Prüfung machen um angeln zu dürfen? Völlig unmöglich.

Du möchtest aber sicher auch in anderen Ländern wie z.B. Norwegen angeln gehen können, oder?

Und wenn der Papa mal mit dem Sohne ans Wasser will um die Würmer zu baden muss eine Prüfung her???

Oh, da kommt mir eine Idee. Die Prüfung um Köder zu sammeln zu dürfen fehlt noch|rolleyes

Wichtig ist doch nur, dass Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten und Artenschutz eingehalten werden. Der Angelplatz, das Gewässer sauber gehalten und der Tierschutz eingehalten wird. Das gebietet der gesunde Menschenverstand und man kann sich schlau machen.
Dafür brauche ich keine solche Kindergartenprüfung, denn die Regeln existieren alle.


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



hecq schrieb:


> Fischerreischein ein MUSS!
> 
> Wir leben hier mit über 80.000.000 Menschen in Deutschland.
> 
> Völlig Richtig!
> 
> Wie sähs denn aus wenn jeder auf die Idee kommt lass mal bissel angeln gehen?!
> 
> Auf die Idee wird sicherlich nicht jeder, sondern höchstens eine absolute Minderheit kommen...
> 
> Für die Angelindustrie sicher ein guter Zug.
> 
> Da wird es sich völlig gleichbleiben, nicht mal die Forellenpuffs werden Einbußen haben. Vielleicht wird sich im ersten Jahr der ein oder andere einen Angel-Komplettset für 20€ leisten, mehr passiert da nicht.
> 
> Und ich finde wer ernsthaft angeln will schafft die Prüfung auch so schwer ist die ja auch nicht.
> 
> Da hast Du wirklich Recht, das Niveu der Prüfungsfragen ist teils soetwas von unterster Schublade, das schafft jeder!
> 
> Nur, wieso überhaupt dann diese "Prüfung"?


 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

der fischereischein muss und soll bleiben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ich finde es ok, das in einigen bundesländern das angeln mit einen sogenannten erleichterten fischereischein ( friedfischschein ) angel darf, dann kann man sich mal mit seiner frau ans wasser setzen und einen schönen tag haben. jedoch sollte man es mehr an bestimmungen knüpfen. ich meine damit, das der friedfischschein nur in begleitung mit jemanden eines fischereischein a- b gelten darf. denn dann hat man immer einen verantwortlichen zur hand falls mal was ist. ausserdem setzten wir uns wochen lang hin und lernen 1000 fragen auswändig über natur, angeln und naturschutz und die anderen treten unsere geliebte natur mit füßen. bindet den friedfischschein an richtgen angelschein an und kontroliiert mehr !!!
ansonsten, immer volle kescher


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ja, nur nicht über den Tellerrand hinausschauen, denn es könnte ja jemand einen Fisch wegschnappen. Womöglich auch noch ein Urlauber aus einem anderen Land. Der auch schon 30 Jahre angelt und die Welt nicht versteht, warum er in Deutschland keinen Erlaubnisschein kaufen kann, nur weil er hier keine Prüfung abgelegt hat.
Denkt mal darüber nach, was für Äußerungen hier kommen. In meinen Augen nur Neid, Geiz und Angst jemand anderes könnte einem was wegnehmen.
Die Zeiten ohne Prüfung kenne ich selbst. Die Angelplätze an freien Gewässern waren sogar viel leerer als Heute. Und für ein nicht freies Gewässer konnte jeder eine Karte kaufen.

Angler sind nicht besser, nur weil sie eine Prüfung ablegen. Ein Gewässerschwein bleibt auch mit Prüfung ein Gewässerschwein solange er nicht erwischt wird.

Was soll denn noch der Quark Unterschiede in Fischereischeinen zu machen? Das ist echt die Krönung.
Haben wir nun Fische "Erster" und "Zweiter Klasse"? Ein Fisch ist ein Lebewesen, egal welcher Art und muss nach dem Tierschutzgesetz behandelt werden.
Was macht denn der der Urlauber, der das Glück hat einen Erlaubnisschein zu bekommen, wenn anstatt eines Rotauges eine maßige Forelle oder ein Zander zugeschnappt hat, nur weil der Köder gerade vors Maul gefallen ist?

Genau, wofür setzen wir uns hin um 1000 schwachsinnige Kindergartenfragen zu lernen??#q

Abschaffung der Prüfung/Fischereischein=Abschaffung von Bürokratie.


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

*Ganz klar Prüfung weg und der Fischereischein sowieso!*
Die Gelder verschwinden für unnötige Verwaltung und ich bezweifle das die Fischereiabgabe wirklich am Gewässer ankommt.Letzte Woche habe ich mir den neuen Fischereischein geholt und die Fischereiabgabe für 5 Jahre bezahlt(50€),wobei allein 20€ in die Kasse der Gemeinde fließt,fürs Passbild einkleben und einen Stempel(ca.3Minuten).Das Passbild auf meine Kosten kommt selbstverständlich auch noch hinzu.So werden unsere Beamten und der ganze Apparat finanziert.
Vom Bürger finanzierte Gängelei!

Taxidermist


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr nicht mehr im Rest Europas oder der Erde angeln dürft?
> 
> quote]
> 
> Das ist mal ein Argument. Jo, wie wäre es denn, wenn der Rest der Welt endlich einsieht, dass wir Deutschen in Sachen Moral und Waidgerechtigkeit der Gipfel der Evolution sind. Und wenn die dann - völlig richtigerweise - beschließen es den Deutschen nachzumachen ? Also heißt es, vor dem Norwgenurlaub kräftig büffeln, dann für ein paar Tage nach Norge um die Prüfung abzulegen - auf norwegisch selbstverständlich. Und einem geruhsamen Angelurlaug steht nix mehr im Wege.
> Blöd nur, wenn´s dann im Jahr darauf nach Schweden gehen soll. Blöd auch für diejenigen, die öfter mal nach Holland düsen. Aber das ist ja nicht so weit, da kann man für die dortige Prüfung mal eben hinfahren.
> 
> Aber vielleicht machen die anderen Länder für uns Deutsche ja auch ne Ausnahme. Schließlich haben wir´s erfunden. |rolleyes


----------



## Alabalik

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Der Fischereischein muß einfach sein, mit Lehrgang und mit Prüfung.
Grundkenntnisse erwerben, Vorschriften und und und, dafür ist der Lehrgang da.
Was wir brauchen ist ein bundeseinheitliches glasklares Fischereirecht.
Jedes Bundesland hat seinen eigenen Brödel und macht teilweise Vorschriften 
und Gesetze das sich einem die Haare sträuben.
Bundeseinheitlich ein überarbeitetes modernes Fischereirecht unter Einbeziehung 
der Berufsfischerei, kontrolliert und geführt durch ein Bundesministerium für 
Fischerei.
So läufts in vielen Staaten der  EU und auch in Übersee.
Irland wäre für mich das Vorbild.
Durch deren vorbildliches modernes Fischereimanagment bewirken sie dort 
eine immer besser werdende Fischerei, während bei uns die Bestände stagnieren
oder gar schrumpfen und teilweise zusammenbrechen.
Der erworbene Fischereischein sollte generell auf Lebenszeit gelten
Das Fischen in freien Gewässern sollte frei verfügbar sein (gibts sowas in Deutschland 
noch?)
Als staatliche Fischereiabgabe sollte von allen Anglern eine einheitliche jährlich
fällige Gebühr zu zahlen sein. 
Für das Fischen auf bestimmte Arten, die gefährdet oder besonders begehrt sind
Meerforelle, Lachs, Huchen, Bachforellen, Seeforellen, Äschen und Coregonen sollte eine
gesonderte Lizens, gegen Gebühr versteht sich, erteilt werden.
Das hört sich vielleicht auf den ersten Blick recht radikal an und manche von euch
werden vielleicht sagen, was labert der Spinner denn da fürne *******, aber in
Irland beispielsweise funktioniert das tadellos.
Und wie bereits von mir geschrieben verbessert sich die Fischerei dort kontinuierlich 
immer weiter


----------



## Wallerschreck

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin definitiv für eine Abschaffung. Der Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch kann durch solchePrüfungen ohnehin nicht beigebracht werden sondern das liegt nach wie vor im Ermessen eines jeden einzelnen. Zudem lernt man da absolut garnichts bei...nichtmal das töten wird in diesem sogenannten vorbereitungslehrgang beigebracht(man DARF es nichtmal lernen weil ja minderjährige anwesend sind die davon dauerhaft eschädigt werden könnten^^). Ich bin der Auffassung das es ausreicht eine Broschüre mit einer zusammenfassung aller wesentlichen Punkte auszugeben und per untershcirft bescheinigen zu lassen das alle Punkte gelesen und verstanden wurden. Vestößt dann jemand gegen die Regeln wird er halt verknackt und kann nicht sagen dass er es nicht gewusst hat.


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Warum wird hier eigentlich immer Äppel mit Birnen verglichen? Gerade mit Ländern, wo die Bevölkerungsdichte nicht so hoch ist, wie in -D-, wo die Gewässerauswahl wesentlich höher ist und wo die Mentalität eine völlig andere ist?

Wir diskutieren hier über die Abschaffung der Fischereischeinprüfung, in anderen Ländern (Tschechien, Slowenien, Ungarn, Frankreich) wird gerade überlegt sie einzuführen oder haben bereits eine gewisse Lizenz für gewisse Gewässer eingeführt. Nur diese Länder wollen von Anfang an eine Möglichkeit für Touristen einbauen (wie in M/V + SH)!

Über die Form der jetzigen Prüfug sollte man schon diskutieren, aber nicht über eine generelle Abschaffung. Ich hatte es bereits erwähnt, nicht jeder beschäftigt sich mit den verschiedenen Fischen, dem richtig zusammengestellten Gerät, u.s.w.

Ich habe mittlerweile über 5.000 Teilnehmer auf meinen Lehrgängen gehabt, das Feedback war immer der Gleiche: "Mensch, ich hab echt was dazu gelernt. Hätt ich nicht gedacht" In diesen Jahren war ich auch Fischereiaufseher und habe meine Teilnehmer auch am Gewässer beoachtet. Man konnte niemals Verfehlungen feststellen. Also: das Erlernte wurde umgesetzt!

Gruß
Belle

Nachtrag: WARUM VERSCHIEBT NICHT EINER DER MODS DEN TRÖÖT HIER NICHT MAL IN DEN BEREICH FISCHEREISCHEIN??? DA GEHÖRT ER WOHL MITTLERWEILE HIN, ODÄ??


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@Alabalik,Wenn das doch in Irland so gut funktioniert und zwar ohne Prüfung,warum
soll das denn mit den Deutschen nicht gehen?
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran,das es der Deutschen Mentalität entspricht verwaltet zu werden! Man hat ja hierzulande langwährende Übung darin,manche scheinen vor etwas Zuwachs an Freiheiten geradezu Angst zu haben.

Taxidermist


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Alabalik schrieb:


> Der Fischereischein muß einfach sein, mit Lehrgang und mit Prüfung.
> Grundkenntnisse erwerben, Vorschriften und und und, dafür ist der Lehrgang da.
> Was wir brauchen ist ein bundeseinheitliches glasklares Fischereirecht.
> Jedes Bundesland hat seinen eigenen Brödel und macht teilweise Vorschriften
> und Gesetze das sich einem die Haare sträuben.
> Bundeseinheitlich ein überarbeitetes modernes Fischereirecht unter Einbeziehung
> der Berufsfischerei, kontrolliert und geführt durch ein Bundesministerium für
> Fischerei.
> So läufts in vielen Staaten der  EU und auch in Übersee.
> Irland wäre für mich das Vorbild.
> Durch deren vorbildliches modernes Fischereimanagment bewirken sie dort
> eine immer besser werdende Fischerei, während bei uns die Bestände stagnieren
> oder gar schrumpfen und teilweise zusammenbrechen.
> Der erworbene Fischereischein sollte generell auf Lebenszeit gelten
> Das Fischen in freien Gewässern sollte frei verfügbar sein (gibts sowas in Deutschland
> noch?)
> Als staatliche Fischereiabgabe sollte von allen Anglern eine einheitliche jährlich
> fällige Gebühr zu zahlen sein.
> Für das Fischen auf bestimmte Arten, die gefährdet oder besonders begehrt sind
> Meerforelle, Lachs, Huchen, Bachforellen, Seeforellen, Äschen und Coregonen sollte eine
> gesonderte Lizens, gegen Gebühr versteht sich, erteilt werden.
> Das hört sich vielleicht auf den ersten Blick recht radikal an und manche von euch
> werden vielleicht sagen, was labert der Spinner denn da fürne *******, aber in
> Irland beispielsweise funktioniert das tadellos.
> Und wie bereits von mir geschrieben verbessert sich die Fischerei dort kontinuierlich
> immer weiter



Servus,
Deine Gedanken sind nicht die schlechtesten.
Ich bin auch für die Beibehaltung der Fischereischeinpflicht, verbunden mit einer einheitlichen Regelung in allen Bundesländern.
Zur Thematik Laufzeit wäre ich auch gänzlich für einen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit, jedoch mit einem ganz klarem Unterschied zu Deiner Variante.
Das Geld für eine jährlich zu zahlende Abgabe, Fischereisteuer oder wie man es auch bezeichnen möchte, muss in den jeweiligen Vereinen bleiben, um an dieser Stelle sinnvoll für Hege und Besatz eingesetzt zu werden. Nicht um irgendwelche Behörden davon am Leben zu halten.
Da liegt der Knackpunkt, wir fordern von unseren Vereinen eine ordentlichen Besatz der Gewässer aus dem Fond unserer Beiträge, zahlen aber parallel die Fischereiabgabe an den Staat um dann wiederum die im Besitz des Staates befindlichen Gewässer über eine Ausschreibung zu pachten und aus unseren Beiträgen zu zahlen.... Paradox.

Grüße,
René


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Nabend,

Wir alle kennen doch gewissen Gruppen von Anglern die wir an unseren Gewässern lieber nicht sehen wollen. Und damit mein nicht ausschließlich die "Frikadellenmafia". Meiner Meinung nach trägt die Fischereischeinpflicht dazu bei das sich die Anzahl derer noch in relativ ertragbaren Grenzen hält. Ohne Fischereischeinpflicht gehe ich davon aus das es dann nicht mehr so aussieht.Der Zugang zum Gewässer (angeln) würde dann wesentlich leichter sein und die Anzahl dieser ungebetenen Angler würde sich drastisch erhöhen.
Das es zB. auf der anderen Seite auch für den Anglerischen Nachwuchs leichter sein würde , ist natürlich ein posetiver Effekt.
Wie immer gibt es 2 Seiten. Ein grundsätzliches dafür oder dagegen .......... Diese Entscheidung möcht ich nicht verantworten müssen.


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das Geld für eine jährlich zu zahlende Abgabe, Fischereisteuer oder wie man es auch bezeichnen möchte, muss in den jeweiligen Vereinen bleiben, um an dieser Stelle sinnvoll für Hege und Besatz eingesetzt zu werden. Nicht um irgendwelche Behörden davon am Leben zu halten.
> Da liegt der Knackpunkt, wir fordern von unseren Vereinen eine ordentlichen Besatz der Gewässer aus dem Fond unserer Beiträge, zahlen aber parallel die Fischereiabgabe an den Staat um dann wiederum die im Besitz des Staates befindlichen Gewässer über eine Ausschreibung zu pachten und aus unseren Beiträgen zu zahlen.... Paradox.
> 
> Grüße,
> René



Also für M/V trifft das nicht zu! Die staatliche Fischereiabgabe wird sehr wohl wieder in Form von Fischbesatz, Besatzprogrammen oder Förderung zurückgegeben! Und Verbände sind dort in einer Kommission, die über die Verteilung der Gelder beschließt.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Warum wird hier eigentlich immer Äppel mit Birnen verglichen? Gerade mit Ländern, wo die Bevölkerungsdichte nicht so hoch ist, wie in -D-, wo die Gewässerauswahl wesentlich höher ist und wo die Mentalität eine völlig andere ist?
> 
> Nun ich finde nicht, das das Äpfel und Birnen sind. Wesentlicher Pro-Prüfungs Punkt ist doch die Waidgerechtigkeit, also der Umgang mit der Kreatur. Das ist aber doch unabhängig von der Bevölkerungsdichte und der Anzahl der Gewässer. Und was die Mentalität angeht, wer sagt das unsere Mentalität die bessere ist ? Oder, Umkehrschluß, sind die anderen schlechtere Menschen ? Vielleicht haben wir aus den Fischen auch nur so eine Art " heilige Kuh " gemacht. Wir dürfen sie mit unseren Haken zwar ein bisschen quälen, aber eben nur ein bisschen.
> 
> Dagegen steht immer noch die Eigenverantwortung, sich über Regeln und Gesetze schlau zu machen und die Tiere mit angemessenem Respekt zu behandeln. Letzteres ist Charaktersache und in keiner Prüfung zu vermitteln. Es kann ja Kurse auf freiwilliger Basis geben, wo sich jemand der unsicher ist, schlau machen kann.
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: WARUM VERSCHIEBT NICHT EINER DER MODS DEN TRÖÖT HIER NICHT MAL IN DEN BEREICH FISCHEREISCHEIN??? DA GEHÖRT ER WOHL MITTLERWEILE HIN, ODÄ??


 
Bin hier nicht zuständig, gebe es aber mal weiter.


----------



## Alabalik

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Blauzahn
In Irland werden die Gelder aus den Einahmen der Lizensen den für den jeweiligen
Bereich zuständigen Fischereiverwaltungen zugeschlagen, die ihrerseits damit
Besatzmaßnahmen, Renaturierung und gewässerbauliche Maßnahmen (im Sinne
der Verbesserung der Fischbestände) finanzieren.
Das ist, so find ich die optimale Lösung der Verwendung der Gelder.
Gruß Armin


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Also für M/V trifft das nicht zu! Die staatliche Fischereiabgabe wird sehr wohl wieder in Form von Fischbesatz, Besatzprogrammen oder Förderung zurückgegeben! Und Verbände sind dort in einer Kommission, die über die Verteilung der Gelder beschließt.



Hallo belle,
wieviel kommt da wieder zurück?
Wer entscheidet in dieser Kommision wo was und wieviel verwendet wird?
Es muss im Verein bleiben!
Ohne Komission und Ausschüsse und SchnickSchnack.
Vereinfacht gesprochen... ein Verein mit vielen Mitgliedern und dementsprechendem Angeldruck in den Gewässern hat das Geld sofort zur Verfügung und nicht erst nach monatelangen Debatten in Gremien.
Hierbei sollte es jedoch noch ein Instrument der Naturschutzbehörde geben, welche bei "Put and Take Strukturen" eingreift.

René


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Alabalik schrieb:


> @ Blauzahn
> In Irland werden die Gelder aus den Einahmen der Lizensen den für den jeweiligen
> Bereich zuständigen Fischereiverwaltungen zugeschlagen, die ihrerseits damit
> Besatzmaßnahmen, Renaturierung und gewässerbauliche Maßnahmen (im Sinne
> der Verbesserung der Fischbestände) finanzieren.
> Das ist, so find ich die optimale Lösung der Verwendung der Gelder.
> Gruß Armin



Das sehe ich genauso Armin, jedoch sind wir davon noch Lichtjahre entfernt, leider....


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Dagegen steht immer noch die Eigenverantwortung, sich über Regeln und Gesetze schlau zu machen und die Tiere mit angemessenem Respekt zu behandeln. Letzteres ist Charaktersache und in keiner Prüfung zu vermitteln. Es kann ja Kurse auf freiwilliger Basis geben, wo sich jemand der unsicher ist, schlau machen kann.


Und das macht mir Sorgen. Es kaum einer eigenverantwortlich sich über Gesetze und Regel schlau machen, wenn sie nicht "gezwungen" werden. Es werden sehr viele über die Stränge schlagen, wenn man sie lässt. Warum hat wohl Norwegen die 15 kg eingeführt?

Kurse auf freiwillger Basis#d da werd ich aber warten müssen, bis da mal einer kommt


----------



## ZanderKai

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin

Also ich bin ganz klar für den Fischereischein und auch für die Prüfung!
Nur finde ich das die Prüfung viel schwerer sein sollte und das einem vor allem die wichtigen Sachen beigebracht werden und nicht solche Sachen die man gar nicht braucht#d
Ich finde man sollte vor allem das praktische viel mehr einem beibringen und auch dann gemeinsame stunden am Wasser verbringen wo einem alles gezeigt wird und auch der richtige Umgang mit dem Fisch.
Allerdings sollten die Abgaben für den Schein und die Prüfung nicht an den Staat gehen für die Politiker die eh nichts machen und nur Geld haben wollen sondern das Geld sollte für Besatz Maßnahmen und Pflege der Gewässer oder auch Schutzmaßnahmen genutzt werden!!!
Allerdings finde ich auch das es dann nicht Fair gegenüber den Ausländern ist...wir können in deren Land angeln ,diese aber nicht in unserem ohne Fischereischein,daher finde ich das wenn diese Hier angeln wollen einen kleinen test machen müssen indem sie zeigen das sie sich auskennen und auch mit den Fischen umgehen können!Das sie dann noch eine Tageskarte bräuchten versteht sich von selbst wäre ja sonst unfair gegenüber den anderen|rolleyes
Wenn man dieses alles einführen würde müssten natürlich auch viel mehr Kontrollen durchgeführt werden und vor allem auch genauer sonst würde es wenig bringen da viele sonst eh machen was sie wollen...es gibt halt immer solche Leute.
Wenn dann noch welche erwischt werden die Tiere quälen finde ich sollte dieses die Fischereierlaubnis sofort entzogen werden!(damit meine ich die fische nicht ab zustechen und einfach in eine Tüte zu schmeißen usw...,denn dafür wäre ja die eine strenger Prüfung wo einem alles beigebracht werden würde)

Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten wenn ihr welche findet!#h


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> wieviel kommt da wieder zurück?


100% :m


Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wer entscheidet in dieser Kommision wo was und wieviel verwendet wird?


In dieser Kommision sitzen die Fischereiverbände, Angelverbände, Landwirtschaftsministerium, Fischinstitute (z.B. Fisch&Umwelt und Naturschutzbehörde.
Wie gesagt zu 100% in Fischbesatz, Förderprogramme (Lachs 2000, Ánsiedlung Nordseeschnäpel, Störansiedlung) Renaturierung, etc.


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



belle-hro schrieb:


> 100% :m
> 
> In dieser Kommision sitzen die Fischereiverbände, Angelverbände, Landwirtschaftsministerium, Fischinstitute (z.B. Fisch&Umwelt und Naturschutzbehörde.
> Wie gesagt zu 100% in Fischbesatz, Förderprogramme (Lachs 2000, Ánsiedlung Nordseeschnäpel, Störansiedlung) Renaturierung, etc.



Dann wäret ihr uns um etliches voraus...

Seht ihr da komplette Bilanzen ein oder werden Euch die Zahlen per PowerPoint an die Wand geworfen?
Bin immer noch bissl skeptisch|kopfkrat


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Es ist gesetzlich verankert!!! Die Zahlen sind voll einsehbar, auch die Höhe der zu fördernden Programme.

Und jetzt kommst: Ich hatte beim zuständigen Staatssekretär in unserem Landwirtschaftsministerium mal um eine Stellungnahme zu seinen Äußerungen bei N3 Nordmagazin gebeten. Der Fischereischein wird bleiben, ob nu mit oder ohne Prüfung. Allerdings überlegt man dann (wenn ohne Prüfung) die Fischereiabgabe zu erhöhen.
Davon kann man dann die Einnahmeausfälle der Gemeinden bei den Austellungsgebühren ausgleichen#d

Ich zahle jetzt 6,- Euro jährlich FA + 6 für meine Frau+6für meinen Sohn = 18,- Euro. Im Gespräch waren bereits 15 bis 20 Euro für jeden Fischereischein-Inhaber. Das macht bei mir dann 60 Euro#q


----------



## Alabalik

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ belle-hro
Wieder mein Lieblingsland als Beispiel
In Irland entscheidet nur eine Behörde wo das Geld eingesetzt wird.
Das Fishery Board.
Und so landen die Moneten da wo sie hingehören. 
Nicht in Instituten oder Naturschutzbehörden, sondern direkt da wos auch 
Sinnvoll ist.

Nochmal zu Lehrgang, Prüfung und Fischereischein und da auch wieder Irland.
Diese Dinge sind dort unbekannt, jedoch ist der irische, englische und was
weis ich noch Angler kein schlechterer Fischer wie wir.
Das Gegenteil ist wohl eher der Fall.
Das mag im einen daran liegen das eine andere Mentalität vorhanden ist,
zum anderen aber auch daran das in diesen Ländern das Angeln in erster 
Linie als Sport angesehen wird und das als Volkssport.
Das Fleischmachen das hier zum größten Teil üblich ist, die Gier nach meßbarem
Erfolg, in der Pfanne wie auch im Geldbeutel ist den Iren fremd.
Und wird auch bei den deutschen Angeltouristen nicht gern gesehen.
Dazu trägt auch noch eine völlig andere Naturschutzgesetzgebung und das andere
Verstehen des Naturschutzes bei.
Da ist C&R selbstverständlich und Wettfischen werden dort mit großer Begeisterung
und Anteilnahme durchgeführt.
Wenn ich bei meinen irischen Freunden fischen bin mache ich da übrigens auch gern
mit.
Gruß Armin


----------



## Meterhecht14

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

fischereischein muss sein. wir wollen doch angeln, oder? bei mir sind es 50 euro in 4 jahren, vllt bald 100 und ich finde nicht, dass das zu viel ist...


----------



## trixi-v-h

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Warum kann dann nicht auch gleich jeder ne Knarre kaufen und jagen gehen? Das ist doch dann das Gleiche oder sehe ich das falsch? Es sollte für solche Hobbies Prüfungen geben wo man den seine Sachkunde darüber nachweisen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

weil ne schußwaffe ein bisschen ein anderes Gefährdungspotential als ne Angelrute hat?


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Es ist ja alles schön gut, was hier vorgeschlagen wird.
Fischereischein ein "MUSS", wie kleinbeschränkt geht der Horizont?

Noch hat mir keiner ein einziges Argument geliefert, warum die Prüfung, welche nur durch einen mehrwöchigen Lehrgang, den eh jeder Idiot besteht, sinnvoll ist um den Fischereischein zu erlangen.

Gebt mir doch ein Argument, was nicht widerlegbar ist, dass eine Prüfung in unserer Art sinnvoll sein sollte. Ich kenne kein Argument.
Als ich den Mist vor ein paar Jahren mitgemacht habe waren sogar viele osteuropäische Mitbürger dabei.

Man muss sich von der Kleinländerei endlich mal verabschieden.
Meine Meinung ist dazu sehr radikal, aber in meinen Augen in einer globalisierten Welt nur richtig.

Geht lieber mal alle zur Wahl und sorgt durch eure Stimme dafür, dass Änderungen geschehen. Ne, aber am Wahlsonntag geht man ja lieber angeln als seiner bürgerlichen Pflicht nachzukommen. Selbst zur Briefwahl ist man zu faul.

Ich würde ja sogar die 16 Bundesländer abschaffen wollen und dafür vier bis fünf Regionalregierungen einführen. Leute wir haben Europa und die Mauer ist weg.

Ein Fischereischein in Deutschland, der nur durch wochenlangen Unterricht mit idiotischen Prüfungen zu erlangen ist, nur in Deutschland gültig ist, ist nicht tragbar. Kein Urlauber aus einem anderen Land hat die Möglichkeit einen Erlaubnisschein hier zu bekommen. Ausnahme Österreich und Schweiz, soweit ich weiß.

Ihr wollt ja auch gerne im Ausland angeln, oder nicht? Dann wollt ihr dort auch gerne Prüfungen ablegen, oder? Manche Forummitglieder haben es ja schon erkannt, dass man nicht in jedem Land eine Prüfung ablegen kann.

Also versetzt euch mal in die Lage eines z.B. Belgiers, 50Jahre alt und seit 30 Jahren angelt, der an der Mosel Urlaub macht.
Kein Erlaubnisschein, da keine Prüfung, die jeder 12jährige hier machen kann. Was für ein Schwachsinn!!! Habe selbst schon die Diskussionen bei der Touri-Info mitbekommen.

Die Fischereinscheinpflicht, die nur durch Prüfung zu erlangen ist, trägt in keinster Weise dazu bei, dass sich an Gewässern ordentlich verhalten wird.

Freie Gewässer, wie die Elbe ab HH, die Weser im Küstenbereich und die Küstengewässer allgemein außer in MV (wo man noch extra zahlen muss, ein Hohn) werden durch Angler garantiert nicht geschädigt. Das hat die Berufs- und Industriefischerei schon erledigt.
Ebenso sieht es an den großen deutschen Flüssen aus.

Die verpachteten Vereins-, Privat- und Berufsfischergewässer haben einen anderen Status. Der Fruchterwerb gehört jemandem. Berufsfischer leben davon und holen natürlich den maximalen Gewinn daraus. Also sei froh, wenn du dort einen Erlaubnisschein bekommen kannst und auch noch was fängst.

Privatgewässer sind nur gewinnorientiert. Und zu Vereinsgewässern brauche ich wohl nichts zu sagen.

Ach ja, ich wiederhole mich, aber das Beispiel Fischstäbchen ist einfach gut. Hat sich schon mal jemand Gedanken gemacht, wie waidgerecht es zum Produkt Fischstäbchen kommt?


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi,


> Warum kann dann nicht auch gleich jeder ne Knarre kaufen und jagen gehen?


Mach nen Jachtschein dann weiste 's. Ansonsten : Äppel und Birnen..............


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Und das macht mir Sorgen. Es kaum einer eigenverantwortlich sich über Gesetze und Regel schlau machen, wenn sie nicht "gezwungen" werden. Es werden sehr viele über die Stränge schlagen, wenn man sie lässt. Warum hat wohl Norwegen die 15 kg eingeführt?
> 
> Kurse auf freiwillger Basis#d da werd ich aber warten müssen, bis da mal einer kommt


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass mehr Menschen über die Stränge schlagen. Norwegen hat die 15 Kg Grenze eingeführt weil zu viele - und auch Deutsche - Unmengen an Fisch mitgenommen haben. Ich denke mal, dass da auch sehr viele mit bestandener Prüfung dabei waren. Hier macht es das Gesetz und dessen Kontrolle, nicht eine Prüfung.

Um aber mal nicht mißverstanden zu werden. Ich bin absolut für den Fischereischein, allerdings gegen die Prüfung zur Erlangung desselben. Und ich hab auch nix dagegen, wenn der Fischereischein teurer wird. Im Gegenteil, man könnte die Mehreinnahmen prima für bessere bzw. stärkere Kontrollen nutzen. Das würde sicher sehr viel mehr bringen als die Prüfung.
Und Leute, mal Hand auf´s Herz. Wir geben sicher für allerhand unsinnige Dinge jährlich viel mehr Geld aus, als der Fischereischein kostet. 

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen postern bin ich sogar der Meinung, dass wir viel mehr Angler in Deutschland brauchen. Je mehr wir sind, um so größer sind die Einnahmen und um so stärker werden wir als Lobby. Es könnte viel mehr für Kontrollen, Gewässerschutz und - wo nötig - auch für Besatz investiert werden. 

Aber ich möchte auch etwas zu dem vielzitierten Irland beisteuern. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist diese vorbildliche Regelung in Irland noch gar nicht so alt. Vielmehr sahen die sich gezwungen zu reagieren, weil deren Fischbestände unter der damaligen sehr lockeren Handhabung sehr gelitten haben. Daraufhin ging dann auch der Angeltourismus ziemlich den Bach runter.


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Es ist ja alles schön gut, was hier vorgeschlagen wird.
> Fischereischein ein "MUSS", wie kleinbeschränkt geht der Horizont?
> 
> Noch hat mir keiner ein einziges Argument geliefert, warum die Prüfung, welche nur durch einen mehrwöchigen Lehrgang, den eh jeder Idiot besteht, sinnvoll ist um den Fischereischein zu erlangen.
> 
> Gebt mir doch ein Argument, was nicht widerlegbar ist, dass eine Prüfung in unserer Art sinnvoll sein sollte. Ich kenne kein Argument.
> Als ich den Mist vor ein paar Jahren mitgemacht habe waren sogar viele osteuropäische Mitbürger dabei.
> 
> Man muss sich von der Kleinländerei endlich mal verabschieden.
> Meine Meinung ist dazu sehr radikal, aber in meinen Augen in einer globalisierten Welt nur richtig.
> 
> Geht lieber mal alle zur Wahl und sorgt durch eure Stimme dafür, dass Änderungen geschehen. Ne, aber am Wahlsonntag geht man ja lieber angeln als seiner bürgerlichen Pflicht nachzukommen. Selbst zur Briefwahl ist man zu faul.
> 
> Ich würde ja sogar die 16 Bundesländer abschaffen wollen und dafür vier bis fünf Regionalregierungen einführen. Leute wir haben Europa und die Mauer ist weg.
> 
> Ein Fischereischein in Deutschland, der nur durch wochenlangen Unterricht mit idiotischen Prüfungen zu erlangen ist, nur in Deutschland gültig ist, ist nicht tragbar. Kein Urlauber aus einem anderen Land hat die Möglichkeit einen Erlaubnisschein hier zu bekommen. Ausnahme Österreich und Schweiz, soweit ich weiß.
> 
> Ihr wollt ja auch gerne im Ausland angeln, oder nicht? Dann wollt ihr dort auch gerne Prüfungen ablegen, oder? Manche Forummitglieder haben es ja schon erkannt, dass man nicht in jedem Land eine Prüfung ablegen kann.
> 
> Also versetzt euch mal in die Lage eines z.B. Belgiers, 50Jahre alt und seit 30 Jahren angelt, der an der Mosel Urlaub macht.
> Kein Erlaubnisschein, da keine Prüfung, die jeder 12jährige hier machen kann. Was für ein Schwachsinn!!! Habe selbst schon die Diskussionen bei der Touri-Info mitbekommen.
> 
> Die Fischereinscheinpflicht, die nur durch Prüfung zu erlangen ist, trägt in keinster Weise dazu bei, dass sich an Gewässern ordentlich verhalten wird.
> 
> Freie Gewässer, wie die Elbe ab HH, die Weser im Küstenbereich und die Küstengewässer allgemein außer in MV (wo man noch extra zahlen muss, ein Hohn) werden durch Angler garantiert nicht geschädigt. Das hat die Berufs- und Industriefischerei schon erledigt.
> Ebenso sieht es an den großen deutschen Flüssen aus.
> 
> Die verpachteten Vereins-, Privat- und Berufsfischergewässer haben einen anderen Status. Der Fruchterwerb gehört jemandem. Berufsfischer leben davon und holen natürlich den maximalen Gewinn daraus. Also sei froh, wenn du dort einen Erlaubnisschein bekommen kannst und auch noch was fängst.
> 
> Privatgewässer sind nur gewinnorientiert. Und zu Vereinsgewässern brauche ich wohl nichts zu sagen.
> 
> Ach ja, ich wiederhole mich, aber das Beispiel Fischstäbchen ist einfach gut. Hat sich schon mal jemand Gedanken gemacht, wie waidgerecht es zum Produkt Fischstäbchen kommt?



Sehr konstruktiv nenne ich sowas.
In einem Aufwasch die Befürworter der Fischereischeinpflicht mit beschränktem Horizont versehen, dazu noch die Aufforderung besser wählen als Angeln zu gehen
um am Ende in nichtssagenden Platitüden zu verenden.
Gute Nacht!
Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> weil ne schußwaffe ein bisschen ein anderes Gefährdungspotential als ne Angelrute hat?


 
 Das könnte man beim jährlichen Kutterangelausflug des Vereins " Hoch die Tassen " prima widerlegen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Stell Dir mal vor die hätten Schusswaffen statt Angelruten..............


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Warum kann dann nicht auch gleich jeder ne Knarre kaufen und jagen gehen? Das ist doch dann das Gleiche oder sehe ich das falsch? Es sollte für solche Hobbies Prüfungen geben wo man den seine Sachkunde darüber nachweisen kann.


 
Hast du darüber nachgedacht, was du geschrieben hast?
Das ist der größte Mist, den ich je gehört habe.#q


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Sehr konstruktiv nenne ich sowas.
> In einem Aufwasch die Befürworter der Fischereischeinpflicht mit beschränktem Horizont versehen, dazu noch die Aufforderung besser wählen als Angeln zu gehen
> um am Ende in nichtssagenden Platitüden zu verenden.
> Gute Nacht!
> Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


 
Sorry, aber du hast wohl nich richtig gelesen.
Wo ist deine konstruktive Argumentation?


----------



## angler-jan

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Thomas 
Mit Granaten oder so(übertrieben, aber war) 

Nein, Ich bin für den Schein, weil es auch unter Jagd fällt. Und wenn um Jagd geht, braucht man auch den Ausweiß, das man weiß wie man mit dem Gerät und vor allen Dingen mit dem Tier umgeht. 

Natürlich zwackt sich der Staat dann auch gleich was ab, aber was soll man machen?!


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du hast wohl nich richtig gelesen.
> Wo ist deine konstruktive Aurumentation?



Das gibt leider mein beschränkter Horizont nicht her, tut mir leid...  #h


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Mit einem Fischereischein könnte ich mich noch anfreunden,keinesfalls aber mit dieser
Deppenprüfung!
Was dabei raus kommt kann man hier z.B. mal nachlesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1965735#

Da stehen zwei mit gerade bestandener Prüfung ratlos am Wasser!


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das gibt leider mein beschränkter Horizont nicht her, tut mir leid... #h


 
Kann ich sehr gut mit leben....


----------



## karl_sorglos

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Kein Urlauber aus einem anderen Land hat die Möglichkeit einen Erlaubnisschein hier zu bekommen. Ausnahme Österreich und Schweiz



1. Jeder Mensch mit ständigem Wohnsitz im Ausland bekommt in Bayern auf     Antrag bei einer Gemeinde eine befristete  Angelerlaubnis ohne Prüfung 
   abzulegen.

  Wenn das keine tolerante Regelung für Ausländer ist, weiss ich auch nicht.
  Dieses verbreiten von Nicht- und Halbwissen nervt mich langsam.
 Ja, wir bösen Deutschen haben eine tolerante Regelung für Ausländer   
 geschaffen! Unglaublich!! Sind wir gar nicht so gemein und bürokratisch??
Schaut doch mal in das Fischereigesetz eures Bundeslandes - viele werden dort eine ähnliche Regelung wie bei uns in Bayern finden!


Ob es richtig ist, ohne Prüfung angeln zu dürfen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 


2. Wer glaubt im Ernst, dass keine Abgaben mehr erhoben werden, falls   
   jemals der Fischereischein abgeschafft wird?! 

#h


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mit einem Fischereischein könnte ich mich noch anfreunden,keinesfalls aber mit dieser
> Deppenprüfung!
> Was dabei raus kommt kann man hier z.B. mal nachlesen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1965735#





Hi Taxidermist,
"es gibt sette und sette" wie man bei uns sagt (sette = solche)

Für mich jedoch kein Grund an einer "Sachkundeprüfung" wie der Fischereiprüfung zu zweifeln.
Weiter oben wurde bereits der Vergleich zum Führerschein gezogen.
Ein Fahranfänger macht den Führerschein und fährt seine erste Tour, hat keine Fahrpraxis, will seine mitfahrenden "führerscheinlosen" Insassen beeindrucken und drückt ordentlich auf die Tube.
Dann in einer Kurve überschätzt er seine erlernten Fahrkünste und die Physik und fliegt aus der Kurve....
über die möglichen Folgen kann man gerne spekulieren.
Die Parallelen zu einem Angelanfänger mit gerade bestandener Fischereischeinprüfung mögen etwas weit hergeholt sein, jedoch komme ich hier wieder auf meinen Eingangssatz zurück...
Wäre der Fahranfänger *ohne* Fühererscheinprüfung "reifer" gewesen und hätte sich nicht überschätzt?

Grüße


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Das aus Bayern ist genau eine der Geschichten der kleinstäteleinen, die ich meine. Jedes Bundesland hat seine eigenen Fischereigesetze und keiner kann alle kennen.

Ich hab halt an der Mosel in Rheinland Pfalz mitbekommen, dass ein Belgier keinen Erlaubnisschein bekommt, als ich meinen geholt habe.
In meinen Vereinsgewässern bekommt auch niemand einen Erlaubnisschein ohne Prüfung. Selbst wenn er wo aus dem Ausland kommt. Das find ich nicht richtig.....

Nach Bayern komme ich sehr selten. Ist halt zu weit weg.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

F-Schein ohne Prüfung? Wie soll das umgesetzt werden?
Jetzt mal bewust übertrieben:
Heute ist Lehrgang - ich setz mich hin , schau ne Runde dumm aus'm Fenster - aha Zeit is rum und der Schein ist mein. Meine Schuldigkeit hab ich getan.


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ah ja, angeln Führerschein.
Hmmm, meinen Fahradfürerschein aus der Grundschule hab ich noch....

Ist das nicht ein Vergleich wie Rosenkohl zu Krokodilfilet?


----------



## vs-schuhe

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

;+ Fischereischein abschaffen;+

Hallo,
meine Meinung ist Fischereischein :mJA
aber Angelprüfung:mNEIN

Warum|bla:

Weil 99,9% der Menschheit und 100% der Tiere, keine Prüfung ablegen müssen, um ein Fisch zu Töten!
Nur die BRD (Beamten Republik Deutschland) hat dafür ein Gesetz#q.

Ich habe seit 1985 ein Bundesfischereischein, mit Prüfzeugnis NRW und meine Meinung,wir sollten wie in Dänemark, eine Fischereiabgabe zahlen und gut.

Ergebnisca. 20% mehr Angler = mehr Politische Aufmerksamkeit(Kormoranprobleme usw)mehr Umsatz im Angelsport,mehr Fischbesatz,neue Teichanlagen,neue Angelfreunde usw!!!|rolleyes

Ach ja, 
sorry |bigeyesBRD|bigeyes aber wir haben einfach zuviel Beamte!


----------



## karl_sorglos

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Jedes Bundesland hat seine eigenen Fischereigesetze und keiner kann alle kennen.



klick: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischereischein.php

#h


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Ah ja, angeln Führerschein.
> Hmmm, meinen Fahradfürerschein aus der Grundschule hab ich noch....
> 
> Ist das nicht ein Vergleich wie Rosenkohl zu Krokodilfilet?



Wie war das mit dem Lesen?

Schau bitte worauf ich mich bezog.

Pauschalisieren geht fix und mit dem Allheilmittel "Globalisierung" (siehe weiter oben) alles zu erklären ebenso


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Fische sind weder Sportgeräte noch Spielzeug.
> Des Anglers oberstes Gebot - was du nicht verwerten kannst - schlag nicht tot!​


 
Übrigens Gunnar. Dein Statemen ist mir sehr sympathisch...


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Ist das nicht ein Vergleich wie Rosenkohl zu Krokodilfilet?


Jaein,
Zumindest kann der Fahranfänger , wenn er bei der Ausbildung nicht gepennt hat vernünftig Fahren.Ohne Prüfung hat er aber logischerweise keinen Grund zum lernen.

Das kann man ruhig mit dem Fischerei-Schein ohne Prüfung vergleichen.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Übrigens Gunnar. Dein Statemen ist mir sehr sympathisch...


Danke!
Gibt aber nebenbei auch Leute die darauf sauer reagiert haben.............


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wie war das mit dem Lesen?
> 
> Schau bitte worauf ich mich bezog.
> 
> Pauschalisieren geht fix und mit dem Allheilmittel "Globalisierung" (siehe weiter oben) alles zu erklären ebenso


 
Sorry, ich habe weiter oben alles gesagt.
Ein konstruktives Argument, welches noch nicht wiederlegt wurde, hab ich noch nicht gelesen.

Mir persönlich ist es ja wurscht. Ich hab ja meinen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit.


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Danke!
> Gibt aber nebenbei auch Leute die darauf sauer reagiert haben.............


 
Sorry, kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich finde das eine tolle Einstellung.
Nur denke mal an Urlauber...

Dieses Ding meinte ich:

Fische sind weder Sportgeräte noch Spielzeug.
Des Anglers oberstes Gebot - was du nicht verwerten kannst - schlag nicht tot!​


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@*dirkbu,*


> Sorry, kann ich nicht verstehen


Möcht hier nicht zu offt "OT" werden. Schick dir ne Erklärungs-PN.


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wie war das mit dem Lesen?
> 
> Schau bitte worauf ich mich bezog.
> 
> Pauschalisieren geht fix und mit dem Allheilmittel "Globalisierung" (siehe weiter oben) alles zu erklären ebenso


 
Das ist eine schöne nichtssagende Antwort.
Kein konstruktiver Vorschlag.
Muss mir nun leider auf die Zunge beißen.


----------



## Der Wobbler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ich habe letztes Jahr meine Prüfung gemacht und war meistens Samstags und Sonntags im "Unterricht" - dort ist mir ein Junge aufgefallen, der nach der "Vollzähligkeits Überprüfung" Grundsätzlich eingeschlafen ist !
Der Unterricht war, meines Erachtens verständlich - OK lernen musste ich ! Aber der Junge ist durch die Prüfung gerasselt !
Fakt ist - wenn ich was will, muss ich dafür was tun ! Also ich finde, zum Angelschein gehört eine Prüfung ! Ohne Schweis keinen Preis !


----------



## Crotalus

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Natürlich ist eine Prüfung überaus sinnvoll! Wenn in Dänemark alle aus dem Fenster springen, springt doch hier auch keiner hinterher...
Ersten werden einem in der Prüfung die Rechtsgrundlagen beigebracht.
Zweitens hoffentlich auch ein halbwegs vernünftigen Umgang mit der Kreatur! Ein Fisch wird durch einen Haken natürlich verletzt. Und natürlich überleben die meisten Fische das zurücksetzten. Aber ich würde wetten - fast jeder Angler der mit einem Angelhaken gepirced wird überlebt das ebenfalls. Wäre ja auch fatal wenn nicht...
Drittens ist es bei uns im Prinzip wie etwa in Canada, Dänemark etc. Wir zahlen auch eine jährliche Abgabe (in Bayern z.B. für 5 Jahre oder einmalig - die Landesfischereiabgabe), nur das vor dem Erwerb der Erlaubnis ein Sachkundenachweis steht. Und das aus gutem Grund! Wir schießen nicht auf Tontauben, oder sammeln Briefmarken. Wir gehen mit lebenden, schmerzempfindlichen Kreaturen um.

Und zumindestens in Bayern ist es möglich als Ausländer ohne Prüfung eine (Urlaubs)Erlaubnis zu beantragen (für 3 Monate im Jahr gültig).


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> F-Schein ohne Prüfung? Wie soll das umgesetzt werden?
> Jetzt mal bewust übertrieben:
> Heute ist Lehrgang - ich setz mich hin , schau ne Runde dumm aus'm Fenster - aha Zeit is rum und der Schein ist mein. Meine Schuldigkeit hab ich getan.


 

Früher war das in der alten BRD so, das man einfach mit´m Paßbild zum Amt ging, seine Gebühr entrichtete und den Fischereischein bekam. Man hat ihn quasi einfach gekauft.
Das würde heute genau so funktionieren. Gut wäre es, wenn es dazu eine kleine Broschüre gäbe, in der allen wichtigen Regeln aufgeführt sind und vielleicht noch ein paar Links oder Adressen, wo man sich schlau machen kann. Die Pflicht sich über Gesetze kundig zu machen hat man sowieso. Unkenntnis schützt nicht vor Strafe. 
Alles in Butter.


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Siehst du, nur in Bayern. Was ist mit den anderen Ländern??
Also schwachsinnige Kleinstaatlerei.

PS: Immer noch keine konstruktive, nicht wiederlegbare Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Natürlich ist eine Prüfung überaus sinnvoll! Wenn in Dänemark alle aus dem Fenster springen, springt doch hier auch keiner hinterher...
> Ersten werden einem in der Prüfung die Rechtsgrundlagen beigebracht.
> Zweitens hoffentlich auch ein halbwegs vernünftigen Umgang mit der Kreatur! Ein Fisch wird durch einen Haken natürlich verletzt. Und natürlich überleben die meisten Fische das zurücksetzten. Aber ich würde wetten - fast jeder Angler der mit einem Angelhaken gepirced wird überlebt das ebenfalls. Wäre ja auch fatal wenn nicht...
> quote]
> 
> Ja sind denn alle, resp. die meisten Menschen von Natur aus tierquälerische Monster, die erst durch einen Kurs dazu angehalten werden müssen, vernünftig mit einem Tier umzugehen ? Meinst Du nicht, dass eine Broschüre in der das erklärt wird ganz genau den selben Lerneffekt hat, wie die verbalen Erzählungen im Hinterzimmer einer Kneipe ?


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Sorry, aber..
wer es immer noch nicht kapiert hat, dass die Prüfung zum Fischereschein Schwachsinn ist, tut mir leid.

Jedes Bundesland hat auch leider ein eigenes Fischereigestez.

Ich habe oben mehrfach was geschrieben und wiederhole mich jetzt nicht.
Wer eine konstruktive Argumentation für die unsinnige Prüfung hat. Soll das gerne hier äußern. Ich denke aber, dass ich fast alle Argumente eliminieren kann.....


----------



## Crotalus

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Nein, definitiv nicht. Allerdings glaube ich auch das Diejenigen, welche einen vernünftigen Umgang mit der Kreatur haben, auch ohne Kurs/Prüfung sich anständig verhalten.
Leider gibt es aber doch Menschen, welchen ein bestimmtes Einfühlungsvermögen abgeht. Nur weil ein Fisch nicht schreien kann ist die Hemmschwelle oft recht niedrig, ob hier ein Kurs ein umdenken bewirken kann glaube ich zwar nicht. Aber eine einfache Broschüre auf jeden Fall auch nicht. Und wenn es nur 5% sind, welche durch eine Schulung möglicherweise etwas lernen, ist es sinnvoll! 

Außerdem ist es ja ein Hobby, welches man ein Leben lang ausüben wird. Wieso soll es dann zuviel verlangt sein ein wenig Zeit in eine Schulung/Prüfung zu investieren? Ich bin z.B. auch über eine Führerscheinprüfung froh. Im Prinzip könnte man ja auch jedem nur einen Zettel in die Hand drücken und auf die Gesetze hinweisen.


----------



## Crotalus

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Sorry, aber..
> wer es immer noch nicht kapiert hat, dass die Prüfung zum Fischereschein Schwachsinn ist, tut mir leid.
> 
> Jedes Bundesland hat auch leider ein eigenes Fischereigestez.
> 
> Ich habe oben mehrfach was geschrieben und wiederhole mich jetzt nicht.
> Wer eine konstruktive Argumentation für die unsinnige Prüfung hat. Soll das gerne hier äußern. Ich denke aber, dass ich fast alle Argumente eliminieren kann.....



Warst du z.B. schon mal in Kanada? In den Niederlanden? Oder Österreich? Oder...

Nein, anscheinend nicht! Denn dort sind auch in jedem Bundesland/Kanton etc. andere Gesetze vorhanden. Jeder der dort fischen will braucht teilweise andere Erlaubnisscheine, hat andere Gesetze zu befolgen und Vorschriften zu beachten. 

Aber natürlich ist es in Deuschland alles ganz furchtbar schlimm, immer muß man sich über die Gesetzeslage informieren...


----------



## andre23

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Natürlich ist eine Prüfung überaus sinnvoll! Wenn in Dänemark alle aus dem Fenster springen, springt doch hier auch keiner hinterher...




dazu nur soviel...typisch deutsch#q....da wird das pferd mal wieder von hinten aufgezäumt#h....man sollte auch mal über den tellerrand schauen....|supergri|supergri|supergri....

die frage ist doch wohl eher, warum gibt es so eine sinnlose prüfung nur in deutschland???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat....fast alle anderen kommen auch ohne prüfung aus und erweisen der natur respekt!!!....ich brauche keine prüfung um mich in der natur bzw. beim angeln zu bewegen....das deutsche problem ist doch die allseits bekannte bürokratisierung von allem und jedem....möchte ich etwas machen, brauche ich einen schein oder eine lizenz....egal ob beim sport, beruflich oder privat...und dass kostet eben geld....

und wo fliesst das geld in deutschland hin?....in den verwaltungsapparat:v....hier fliesst es direkt zurück in die natur:m

ps: ich bin im besitz eines fischereischeins:m....


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Nein, definitiv nicht. Allerdings glaube ich auch das diejenigen, welche einen vernünftigen Umgang mit der Kreatur haben auch ohne Kurs/Prüfung sich anständig verhalten.
> Leider gibt es aber doch Menschen, welchen ein bestimmtes Einfühlungsvermögen abgeht. Nur weil ein Fisch nicht schreien kann ist die Hemmschwelle oft recht niedrig, ob hier ein Kurs ein umdenken bewirken kann glaube ich zwar nicht. Aber eine einfache Broschüre auf jeden Fall nicht. Und wenn es nur 5% sind welche durch eine Schulung möglicherweise etwas lernen, ist es sinnvoll
> 
> Außerdem ist es ja ein Hobby, welches man ein Leben lang ausüben wird. Wieso soll es dann zuviel verlangt sein ein wenig Zeit in eine Schulung/Prüfung zu investieren? Ich bin z.B. auch über eine Führerscheinprüfung froh. Im Prinzip könnte man ja auch jedem nur einen Zettel in die Hand drücken und auf die Gesetze hinweisen.


 
Naja, ich mache schon einen Unterschied ob man bei der Ausübung einer Tätigkeit Menschen gefährden, oder warmblütige Wirbeltiere quälen kann ( Jagd, Führerschein ), oder ob es nur um Fische geht. " Nur " hab ich ganz bewusst geschrieben. Schlagt mich tot, aber Fische haben für mich nicht den gleichen Stellenwert wie warmblütige Wirbeltiere oder gar den Menschen.
Das heißt nicht, das ich nicht möglichst schonend mit ihnen umgehe, das gebietet der Respekt vor jedem Lebewesen. Ich schlag auch keine Spinne im Haus tot, wenn ich sie einfangen und rauswerfen kann. 

Was mich gegen die Prüfung aufbringt ist 

a.) dass sie in der heutigen Form einfach nur  eine Formsache ist, und 
b.) durch diese Formsache es vielen Menschen verwehrt bleibt, überhaupt mit dem Angeln in Berührung zu kommen. Und nach wie vor behaupte ich, dass wir viel mehr Angler in Deutschland brauchen.

Wenn ich jedoch so daneben liege, dann bitte eine Prüfung die Hand und Fuß hat, analog zur Jägerprüfung. Auch wenn das dann bedeutet, das die Angelei einem mehr oder weniger finanzkräftigen und elitären Kreis vorbehalten bleibt. Der heutige Zustand ist jedenfalls ein fauler Kompromiss.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Dirk,


> Wer eine konstruktive Argumentation für die unsinnige Prüfung hat. Soll das gerne hier äußern. Ich denke aber, dass ich fast alle Argumente eliminieren kann.....


Den lehrgang + Prüfung weglassen .................. meintwegen.
Aber welchen Sinn hat ein Lehrgang ohne Prüfung? Es muß doch ein Nachweiß erbracht werden ob ich auch wirklich was gelernt habe. Sicher derjenige der Lernen will , der lernt auch ohne Prüfung. Aber was ist mit den Anderen? Die sitzen nur ihre Zeit ab und rennen anschließend mit dem Schein zum Wasser.
Daher für mich: Entweder alles komplett oder garnicht. Keine halben Sachen.


@Ralf,


> Das würde heute genau so funktionieren.


Alles ne Frage des Bewustsein und der Einstellung. Und diese waren früher anders.


----------



## andre23

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Aber natürlich ist es in Deuschland alles ganz furchtbar schlimm, immer muß man sich über die Gesetzeslage informieren...




jepp....das unterschreibe ich sofort:m


----------



## Crotalus

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Man kann sich auch in den USA überall Waffen kaufen. Und dann eine Jagdlizenz. Sollen wir das jetzt auch hier so machen?

Die Prüfung ist nicht grundsätzlich sinnlos, allerdings sollte vielleicht an der Schulungform ein wenig gearbeitet werden 

Und zu den Kosten: die 150 - 200,- Euro für die Schulung plus Prüfung sollte eigentlich jeder irgendwie erübrigen können. Später werden dann Rollen gekauft, wo eine 200 - 500,- Euro kostet^^


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Warst du z.B. schon mal in Kanada? In den Niederlanden? Oder Österreich? Oder...
> 
> Nein, anscheinend nicht! Denn dort sind auch in jedem Bundesland/Kanton etc. andere Gesetze vorhanden. Jeder der dort fischen will braucht teilweise andere Erlaubnisscheine, hat andere Gesetze zu befolgen und Vorschriften zu beachten.
> 
> Aber natürlich ist es in Deuschland alles ganz furchtbar schlimm, immer muß man sich über die Gesetzeslage informieren...


 
Genau das bestätigt doch meine Meinung. In Kanada und den Niederlanden und vielen anderen Ländern muß man sich mit der Gesetzeslage vertraut machen, bevor man die Angel auswirft. Und die sind oft noch viel strenger als in Deutschland. Dennoch kommt dort niemand auf die Idee, das mit einer Prüfung ( scheinbar ) zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Crotalus

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Naja, ich mache schon einen Unterschied ob man bei der Ausübung einer Tätigkeit Menschen gefährden, oder warmblütige Wirbeltiere quälen kann ( Jagd, Führerschein ), oder ob es nur um Fische geht. " Nur " hab ich ganz bewusst geschrieben. Schlagt mich tot, aber Fische haben für mich nicht den gleichen Stellenwert wie warmblütige Wirbeltiere oder gar den Menschen.
> Das heißt nicht, das ich nicht möglichst schonend mit ihnen umgehe, das gebietet der Respekt vor jedem Lebewesen. Ich schlag auch keine Spinne im Haus tot, wenn ich sie einfangen und rauswerfen kann.
> 
> Was mich gegen die Prüfung aufbringt ist
> 
> a.) dass sie in der heutigen Form einfach nur  eine Formsache ist, und
> b.) durch diese Formsache es vielen Menschen verwehrt bleibt, überhaupt mit dem Angeln in Berührung zu kommen. Und nach wie vor behaupte ich, dass wir viel mehr Angler in Deutschland brauchen.
> 
> Wenn ich jedoch so daneben liege, dann bitte eine Prüfung die Hand und Fuß hat, analog zur Jägerprüfung. Auch wenn das dann bedeutet, das die Angelei einem mehr oder weniger finanzkräftigen und elitären Kreis vorbehalten bleibt. Der heutige Zustand ist jedenfalls ein fauler Kompromiss.



Da liegen wir gar nicht weit auseinander.
Die Prüfung in der jetzigen Form ist wirklich "überarbeitbar"

Außerdem sollte es auch möglich sein für z.B. 4 Wochen im Jahr eine Art Angelberechtigung in Begleitung eines Fischerscheininhabers zu erwerben.
Wieso auch nicht, so könnte man ohne großen Aufwand Leute an das Hobby heranführen und man würde zusätzlich sicherstellen, daß sowohl der Neufischer wie auch der Fisch gut "betreut" würde.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Ralf,
> 
> Alles ne Frage des Bewustsein und der Einstellung. Und diese waren früher anders.


 
Jein, ich und wahrscheinlich viele gleichaltrige haben von Pappa und Opa gelernt, und zwar schon als kleiner Hosensch***er. Heute müssten Pappa oder Opa erst mal ne Prüfung ablegen und warten bis der Bengel nicht mehr in die Hosen macht, bevor sie ihm in der Praxis was zeigen können.


----------



## andre23

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jein, ich und wahrscheinlich viele gleichaltrige haben von Pappa und Opa gelernt, und zwar schon als kleiner Hosensch***er. Heute müssten Pappa oder Opa erst mal ne Prüfung ablegen und warten bis der Bengel nicht mehr in die Hosen macht, bevor sie ihm in der Praxis was zeigen können.




bin zwar noch nicht ganz so alt wie du, stimme dir aber vollkommen zu....opa...pappa...ich...so habe ich es gelernt und meine kinder werden es von mir lernen...und nicht durch eine aufgezwungende prüfung...:m


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Heute müssten Pappa oder Opa erst mal ne Prüfung ablegen und warten bis der Bengel nicht mehr in die Hosen macht, bevor sie ihm in der Praxis was zeigen können.


Den Zugang zum Angeln für unseren Nachwuchs erleichtern. Darauf läuft es hinaus??
Ist für mich einer der wenigen Gründe für eine Abschaffung von L u. P.


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @ Dirk,
> 
> Den lehrgang + Prüfung weglassen .................. meintwegen.
> Aber welchen Sinn hat ein Lehrgang ohne Prüfung? Es muß doch ein Nachweiß erbracht werden ob ich auch wirklich was gelernt habe. Sicher derjenige der Lernen will , der lernt auch ohne Prüfung. Aber was ist mit den Anderen? Die sitzen nur ihre Zeit ab und rennen anschließend mit dem Schein zum Wasser.
> Daher für mich: Entweder alles komplett oder garnicht. Keine halben Sachen.


 
Dazu kann ich nur sagen, denk doch mal global.
Der Belgier der hier im Urlaub angeln will bekommt keinen Erlaubnisschein(z.B.Rheinland Pfalz), da er keine Prüfung abgelegt hat.

Was soll der Quark, Prüfungen zu Grunde legen, die hier eh jeder 12jähriger besteht'???'

Es gibt so wenig freie Gewässer wo man keinen extra Erlaubnisschein benötigt. Wenn eh nur im Westen dieses Staates. Die Ossies in MV haben sich noch einen extra Schein für die Küste einfallen lassen!! Nur um Kohle abzuzocken.
Ich als alter Camper habe mal den Osten probiert. Aber bleibe lieber nach den alten Staatsgrenzen im Westen. Da sind nicht so viele Abzocker....


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Da liegen wir gar nicht weit auseinander.
> Die Prüfung in der jetzigen Form ist wirklich "überarbeitbar"
> 
> Außerdem sollte es auch möglich sein für z.B. 4 Wochen im Jahr eine Art Angelberechtigung in Begleitung eines Fischerscheininhabers zu erwerben.
> Wieso auch nicht, so könnte man ohne großen Aufwand Leute an das Hobby heranführen und man würde zusätzlich sicherstellen, daß sowohl der Neufischer wie auch der Fisch gut "betreut" würde.


 
Nun, dann aber für alle. Heißt, auch die heutigen " unzureichend geschulten " müssten diese Prüfung nachbringen. Eine solche würde aber, ebenfalls analog zur Jägerprüfung, einen sehr hohen zeitlichen und finanziellen Aufwand darstellen. Sehr viele Angler würden das gar nicht leisten können. Dazu würde u.a. gehören eine Bachforelle von einem Meerforellenaufsteiger sicher unterscheiden zu können ( Beispiel ). Eine Übung die mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die wenigsten heutigen Fischereischeininhaber zu Stande bringen ( ich schließe mich ein ) . Oder einen Frauennerfling vom Aland, usw. 
Man stelle sich die Auswirkungen vor. Die Vereine würden einen drastischen Mitgliederschwund verzeichnen. Die Angelindustrie und der Angeltourismus hätte kräftige Einbrüche, gefolgt von Geschäftsschließungen und Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen.  Wer hegt und pflegt dann die Gewässer ? 
Rein Lobbymäßig wären wir dann nicht mal mehr ein müdes Lächeln wert.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> meine kinder werden es von mir lernen...und nicht dur eine aufgezwungende prüfung...


 
Und was ist mit den Kindern die keinen Angelpappa/opa haben?


----------



## andre23

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Es gibt so wenig freie Gewässer wo man keinen extra Erlaubnisschein benötigt. Wenn eh nur im Westen dieses Staates. Die Ossies in MV haben sich noch einen extra Schein für die Küste einfallen lassen!! Nur um Kohle abzuzocken.
> Ich als alter Camper habe mal den Osten probiert. Aber bleibe lieber nach den alten Staatsgrenzen im Westen. Da sind nicht so viele Abzocker....




halbwissen hilft dem threat auch nicht weiter....erst informieren dann schreiben oder mal fragen.... in mv gehören vdsf gewässer auch dazu....und das sind bedeuten mehr seen als in deinem bundesland#6....

und die ossi, wessi sache lassen wir auch lieber stecken#q

gruss eines dänen#h


----------



## Der Wobbler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Kindern die keinen Angelpappa/opa haben?


 
Die haben einen Papa - der dann die Angelprüfung macht !


----------



## Crotalus

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Nein, wieso nachbringen? Es ist doch auch nicht so, daß jeder Führerscheininhaber nach einer Gesetzesänderung einen neuen Schein machen muß. Davon war ja nie die Rede...

Und eine Frauennerfling von einem Aland oder eine Meerforelle von einer Bachforelle oder Seeforelle zu unterscheiden lernt man tatsächlich in Bayern in der Schulung


----------



## andre23

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Kindern die keinen Angelpappa/opa haben?




die lernen es von freunden, opa/oma´s, mütter/vätern von freunden oder vereinsmitgliedern....vereine gibt es hier doch auch und viele andere die immer helfen:m


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Den Zugang zum Angeln für unseren Nachwuchs erleichtern. Darauf läuft es hinaus??
> Ist für mich einer der wenigen Gründe für eine Abschaffung von L u. P.


 
Ja natürlich ist das ein Hauptargument. Ich hätte von meinem Vater ein paar an die Ohren bekommen, wenn ich einen Fisch mit der Angel aus dem Wasser gezogen und im Sand paniert hätte. Er hat mir damals auch eingebläut, den Fisch erst zu töten und dann vom Haken zu lösen, bzw. ihn ganz vorsichtig zu behandeln, wenn er wieder zurück soll. Und er war kein passionierter Angler. Das hat er aus einem gesunden Menschenverstand heraus getan, den auch heute noch genau so viele Menschen besitzen wie damals. 

@ Andre23

*Ich bin nicht alt,* 
höchstens ein bisschen angegammelt


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich sage nur, denkt mal global und nicht in eurem Kleindorf oder Kleinteich.
Alles andere könnt ihr weiter oben lesen.
Bis jetzt hat es keiner geschafft richtige Argumente zu bringen warum wir Sportfischer eine Prüfung brauchen. Schon garnicht so eine Kindergartenprüfung.

Für mich hat sich das Thema damit unter dem Titel Schwachsinn erledigt.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Aber bleibe lieber nach den alten Staatsgrenzen im Westen. Da sind nicht so viele Abzocker....


Dann rate mal wer das abzocken gelehrt hat. Von wo kamen denn die Leute die hier in Führungspositionen gesetzt wurden?Wer hat denn hier die Campingplätze "aufgekauft".? Soll ich weiter schreiben??

Lieber nich.
, sorry für's ot. Ab gewissen Aussagen lass ich nicht ohne Kommentar stehen.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Nein, wieso nachbringen? Es ist doch auch nicht so, daß jeder Führerscheininhaber nach einer Gesetzesänderung einen neuen Schein machen muß. Davon war ja nie die Rede...
> 
> Naja, darüber kann man streiten. Aber selbst wenn nicht, treten die negativen Folgen nur zeitverzögert auf.
> 
> Und eine Frauennerfling von einem Aland oder eine Meerforelle von einer Bachforelle oder Seeforelle zu unterscheiden lernt man tatsächlich in Bayern in der Schulung


 
Ich glaube, das man das lernt, bzw. erklärt bekommt. Ich glaube aber genauso, das das in der Praxis dann oft scheitert. Es gab schon Beispiele von Fangmeldungen hier im Board.|rolleyes


----------



## Crotalus

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Gunnar: Schöne Signatur
"Fische sind weder Sportgeräte noch Spielzeug."

#6


----------



## neddi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte es auch möglich sein für z.B. 4 Wochen im Jahr eine Art Angelberechtigung in Begleitung eines Fischerscheininhabers zu erwerben.
> Wieso auch nicht, so könnte man ohne großen Aufwand Leute an das Hobby heranführen und man würde zusätzlich sicherstellen, daß sowohl der Neufischer wie auch der Fisch gut "betreut" würde.



Sehr schöne Idee :m
Wie wäre es mit einer Praxisnahen Stunde zB an einem Forellenpuff ?


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hier wird immer wieder der Jagdschein als Vorbildhaft gepriesen,dabei ist der genau so aufgeblasen wie die Fischereiprüfung.Da ich mit Jägern häufig Kontakt habe musste ich
des öfteren feststellen,das deren Wissen sofern es nicht gerade um Jagdbares Wild ging,
eher als Rudimentär zu bezeichnen ist.So konnte z.B. einer mit gerade bestandener
Prüfung einen Kibitz nicht von einer Elster unterscheiden ebenso wenig wie einen Turmfalken von einem Sperber!
Es wird bei der Jagdlichen Prüfung,wohl mehr Wert auf Waffenkunde und Gesetze gelegt,
als auf Wildbiologie.Es gibt eigentlich nur einen nennenswerten Vorteil beim Jagdschein,
denn es gibt den so genannten Lehrprinzen,dass ist zumindest in RLP so.Dies ist eine
praktische Betreuung,über ein Jahr und führt so die Probanden an die tatsächliche Jagd
heran.Es gibt auch nach meiner Kenntnis,außer Österreich,kein anderes Land mit einer
derartigen Prüfung!Anscheinend werden die Bürger in anderen Ländern für Mündig genug gehalten,um zu jagen oder zu fischen.

Taxidermist


----------



## andre23

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Anscheinend werden die Bürger in anderen Ländern für Mündig genug gehalten,um zu jagen oder zu fischen.
> 
> Taxidermist




:m....so ist es#6


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Gunnas Signatur ist gut.
Wer einfach etwas Grips zum denken hat weiß Gunnars Signatur zu würdigen:


Fische sind weder Sportgeräte noch Spielzeug.
Des Anglers oberstes Gebot - was du nicht verwerten kannst - schlag nicht tot!​


----------



## Rehlik

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Warum beschwert ihr euch wir im Saarland müssen 100€ für die Prüfung zahlen und der Polizeischein damit ich einen Jahresfischerreischein für unsere Vereinsgewässer erwerben kann schlägt auch mit 10,50€ im Jahr zu Buche. Trotzdem finde ich die Fischereiprüfung für erfoderlich ansonsten sind unsere Gewässer irgendwann leer gefischt und keiner weiss warum.


----------



## andre23

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Rehlik schrieb:


> Warum beschwert ihr euch wir im Saarland müssen 100€ für die Prüfung zahlen und der Polizeischein damit ich einen Jahresfischerreischein für unsere Vereinsgewässer erwerben kann schlägt auch mit 10,50€ im Jahr zu Buche. Trotzdem finde ich die Fischereiprüfung für erfoderlich ansonsten sind unsere Gewässer irgendwann leer gefischt und keiner weiss warum.




sind die gewässer in dänemark leer gefischt???...ne....und keiner weiß warum|kopfkrat....obwohl so viele deutsch herkommen....auch ohne prüfung:m


----------



## Dart

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Mal eine Frage eines ahnungslosen Mitleser.
Es gibt(soweit mit bekannt) in keinem anderen Land eine Fischereiprüfung. Macht uns das jetzt zu besseren Anglern?
Ich brauch nur mal einen vorsichtigen Blick in Richtung unserer holländischen Kollegen riskieren, um meine Frage mit einem vehementen Nein zu beantworten.
Liebe Grüße, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Gunnas Signatur ist gut.
> Wer einfach etwas Grips zum denken hat weiß Gunnars Signatur zu würdigen:
> 
> 
> Fische sind weder Sportgeräte noch Spielzeug.​
> Des Anglers oberstes Gebot - was du nicht verwerten kannst - schlag nicht tot!​


So viel Lob................|stolz:aber nicht noch mehr, wird mir bald|peinlich das bin ich nicht gewohnt


----------



## steve 09

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo #h
Meine Meinung steht schon hier .
Habe das Thema noch beobachtet 
und ihr seid fast meiner Meinung 
aber *** dirkbu 

und an alle anderen noch eine Petri Heil


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Genau Steve 09, sprich dich aus. Aber bitte dann mit Argumenten.


----------



## Dart

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



steve 09 schrieb:


> aber *** dirkbu


Persönliche Anmache finde ich zum Kot..n, und völlig niveaulos|evil:


----------



## andre23

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Dart schrieb:


> Persönliche Anmache finde ich zum Kot..n, und völlig niveaulos|evil:




also sind wir hier auch wieder beim thema KOT gelandet:q:q:q....


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> aber *** dirkbu


Ne ganz tolle Art der Argumentation. Niveau = kniehende Ameise.


----------



## Dart

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



andre23 schrieb:


> also sind wir hier auch wieder beim thema KOT gelandet:q:q:q....


Grumpfff:q


----------



## Teddy 1705

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich muß mich echt wundern, über so einen überwiegenden Mist, den ich hier lesen muß. 
Wie ich und meine Frau an den Lehrgang teilgenommen haben, wurden einige sehr intressante Themen und Tips erleutert und diskutiert. Sicherlich sind einige Themen langweilig und nicht sehr prickelnt aber von gehört haben sollte man doch. Ich bzw. wir sind nicht blöder geworden dadurch. Die Fischereiabgabe ist auch in Ordnung, denn die Instandhaltung der Gewässer, gerade in Hamburg, wo wirklich sehr viele freie Gewässer sind, ist nicht ohne.
Zurück zur Prüfung: Wir beangeln überwiegend die Ostsee im Raum Grömitz. Auf der Seebrücke ist das beangeln noch erlaubt, aber wenn man da einige "Angler" sieht, wie die mit den Fischen umgehen, möchte man denen gerne mal einen Drilling in die Schnautze hauen und rausreißen, denn dieses machen sie auch mit den Fischen ohne Betäubung maßig oder untermaßig völlig egal und das kann ja wohl nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein!!
Diese Prüfung bzw. Lehrgang, denke ich, wird jeden zum Nachdenken, Umgang und Handling seines Hobbys sensibilisieren.
Gruß Teddy


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich möchte nicht, dass dieser interessante Thread von einem meiner Mod-Kollegen dichtgemacht wird, weil es hier persönliche Angriffe gibt.
Drum werd ich mich bei der nächsten beleidigenden Äußerung dafür einsetzen, dass derjenige eine Verwarnung bekommt. 

Also bleibt bitte sachlich.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Teddy 1705 schrieb:


> Ich muß mich echt wundern, über so einen überwiegenden Mist, den ich hier lesen muß.
> Wie ich und meine Frau an den Lehrgang teilgenommen haben, wurden einige sehr intressante Themen und Tips erleutert und diskutiert. Sicherlich sind einige Themen langweilig und nicht sehr prickelnt aber von gehört haben sollte man doch. Ich bzw. wir sind nicht blöder geworden dadurch. Die Fischereiabgabe ist auch in Ordnung, denn die Instandhaltung der Gewässer, gerade in Hamburg, wo wirklich sehr viele freie Gewässer sind, ist nicht ohne.
> Zurück zur Prüfung: Wir beangeln überwiegend die Ostsee im Raum Grömitz. Auf der Seebrücke ist das beangeln noch erlaubt, aber wenn man da einige "Angler" sieht, wie die mit den Fischen umgehen, möchte man denen gerne mal einen Drilling in die Schnautze hauen und rausreißen, denn dieses machen sie auch mit den Fischen ohne Betäubung maßig oder untermaßig völlig egal und das kann ja wohl nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein!!
> Diese Prüfung bzw. Lehrgang, denke ich, wird jeden zum Nachdenken, Umgang und Handling seines Hobbys sensibilisieren.
> Gruß Teddy


 
Sowas kann man wirklich nicht gutheißen. Aber Du bist sicher, dass diese " Angler " keine Prüfung abgelegt haben ?

Nachtrag: Willkommen im Board.


----------



## Dart

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Fischereischein+Prüfung=Gelddruckmaschine und Arbeitsplatz(Schlafplatz)sicherung
Nix für ungut, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin Ralf,



> Aber Du bist sicher, dass diese " Angler " keine Prüfung abgelegt haben ?


Was du sagen willst,............... Gibt auch Bekloppte mit Schein und Prüfung............


----------



## Der Wobbler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin Ralf,
> 
> 
> Was du sagen willst,............... Gibt auch Bekloppte mit Schein und Prüfung............


 
Logisch - diese Art von Menschen gibt es überall ! Aber vieleicht werden diese durch eine Prüfung aussortiert oder sie verlässt die Lust am angeln !


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Aber vieleicht werden diese durch eine Prüfung aussortiert oder sie verlässt die Lust am angeln !


Eben , und das ist für mich ein Grund für L&P


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin Ralf,
> 
> 
> Was du sagen willst,............... Gibt auch Bekloppte mit Schein und Prüfung............


 

Definitiv !!

Aber durch eine Prüfung - wie auch immer die geartet ist - wird gar nix ausgesondert. Das Wissen, wie man sich verhalten sollte führt nicht dazu, sich daran zu halten. 
Siehe Straßenverkehr.


----------



## Teddy 1705

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Das ist wohl offensichtlich, denn wer die Prüfung abgelegt hat, wird nicht so mit seinen "Hobby" umgehen.
(Leider Gottes verdient die Gemeinde mit Ausstellung eines Urlaubsschein auch noch Geld)
Gruß Teddy


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Morjen Jungs,

ich hab´ gerade´nen ganz übel miesen Tag hinter mir und bin erst vor ´ner knappen Stunde aus dem Auto gefallen - nach knapp 8 Stunden und 730 km. Von daher hab´ich jetzt auch keinen Punch mehr, hier jetzt mit dem ganz großen Holzhammer hinterherzuklopfen - das Meiste vom Drops habt ihr ja eh schon unter Boardies kritisch hinfortgelutscht!

Also, im Klartext - namentliche Anspeiungen will auch ich hier nicht verwalten müssen und dafür zähle auch ich steve 09 hier erst- und zugleich letztmalig an! Beim nächsten Mal mache auch ich von den offiziellen Boardfolterwerkzeugen Gebrauch!! Wenn sich steve 09 in Kürze aber zu dem mit E... beginnenden Zauberwort durchringen könnte, umso besser! 

Also, bleibt sauber untereinander!

@ Ralle: Danke für die spontane Amtshilfe! :m

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## andre23

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Also, bleibt sauber untereinander!
> 
> @ Ralle: Danke für die spontane Amtshilfe! :m
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h



haben wir nicht fast alle amtshilfe geleistet:q:q:q:m....


----------



## steve 09

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo #h
1.Also ein Fischereischein muss sein .
2.Es geht ja um das Wissen und nicht um das nicht Wissen.
3.Und ich will nicht am See stehen und noch alles erklären wenn da so eine D... Frage kommt darf ich das oder nicht .
4.Was machen unsere Vereine ? Die kann mann ja dicht machen.
Weil du die Karten an der Tanke kaufen kannst .
5.Und noch ein Petri Heil 
aber das soll es ja auch nicht mehr geben na TOLL.
P.S. DAS *** dirkbu 
Ist ja nur für O... #d ;+
Und wehr Wind sät wirrt den Sturm Ernten


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo und wilkommen Teddy,


> Das ist wohl offensichtlich, denn wer die Prüfung abgelegt hat, wird nicht so mit seinen "Hobby" umgehen.


Hier irrst du leider. Könnte dir außem Stehgreif nen Dutzend Beispiele bringen wo das nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



steve 09 schrieb:


> Hallo #h
> P.S. DAS *** dirkbu
> Ist ja nur für O... #d ;+
> Und wehr Wind sät wirrt den Sturm Ernten


 
...und genau diesen Clinch will hier keiner im Öffentlichen lesen!! Ich hoffe, ich habe mich klar ausgedrückt!

@ andre23: Da haste wohl Recht - mercy!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Teddy 1705

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Es ist zwar nicht schön, daß Du einen SCH... Tag hinter Dir hast, aber daß haben andere auch. Nur Deine Antwort verstehe ich nicht!!
Gruß Teddy


----------



## Dart

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



steve 09 schrieb:


> Hallo #h
> 1.Also ein Fischereischein muss sein .
> 2.Es geht ja um das Wissen und nicht um das nicht Wissen.
> 3.Und ich will nicht am See stehen und noch alles erklären wenn da so eine D... Frage kommt darf ich das oder nicht .
> 4.Was machen unsere Vereine ? Die kann mann ja dicht machen.
> Weil du die Karten an der Tanke kaufen kannst .
> 5.Und noch ein Petri Heil
> aber das soll es ja auch nicht mehr geben na TOLL.


Die Quintessenz aus deinem Posting, wäre dann das wir Deutschen den Heilsweg der anglerischen Erleuchtung gewählt haben und alle anderen europäischen Nachbarn rückständige Hinterwäldler sind:q
Wenn man das jetzt von anglerischen und nicht vom juristischen Standpunkt betrachtet, bleiben zwei Fragen übrig.
Warum haben wir von den Hinterwäldlern jede moderne Angelmethode übernommen und kopiert, ohne etwas eigenes zu entwickeln?
Haben wir uns zu lange in buchhaltermanir in Bürokratie geübt?
Liebe Grüße, Reiner|pftroest:


----------



## Rocky71

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Schließe mich da voll und ganz *Dorsch888* an, "Ich bin für den Fischereischein!Regeln muß es nun mal geben. Wir fangen Tiere und sammeln keine Briefmarken. Klar ist es,das einige Angler trotzdem nicht richtig mit der lebenden Kreatur umgehen(oder nicht können), aber eine Prüfung muß schon sein"

Sieht man gut an den meisten Forellenteichen,
da wird die Forelle aus dem Teich gehoben und erst mal 5min. rum getragen.

Oder wenn manche alles abschlachten was an die Angel kommt,
Schonmaß,Schonzeit,art gerechter umgang kennen die nicht


----------



## Jagdpostmann

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moinse,
hier ein paar wichtige Dinge:

1. Ich bin Jäger
2. Ich könnte Karpfen schießen!
3. Ihr könnt keine Rehe angeln!
4.Es geht bei der Jagd und beim Angeln ausschließlich um die   Waidgerechtigkeit und der Verantwortung dem Lebewesen und der Natur gegenüber!!!!!!

Beide Prüfungen sind WICHTIG, denn es wird selektiert.
Die Fischereiprüfung und natürlich die Jägerprüfung.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad wird angepasst (12 Jahre).
Ich finde den Psychologischen Effekt bei den Kindern sehr wichtig. Und es sollte drauf geachtet werder diese zu fördern.

Man hat die Prüfung geschafft und es sind einem alle Wege offen und man wird mit dem Wissen doch ganz gut auf das, was kommt, vorbereitet.

ich finde schade, daß solche Themen eröffnet werden, weil sich eine Person darüber ärgert, wieder Geld zu bezahlen, für dinge, die er lieber um sonst hätte!!!!!

Ich war sehr stolz, als ich meinen Schein in der Tasche hatte und endlich in nen Verein durfte.
Man sollte es den Kindern nicht noch einfacher machen!
Es macht schon etwas aus, eine Prüfung zu schaffen oder es nur in den A.... geblasen zu bekommen.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Jagdpostmann

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ps. für die Leute, die keinen Schein haben gibt es einen Urlauberangelschein. Diesen kann ich nur einmal im Jahr(Urlaub) lösen und dann angeln. 
Das gilt auch für Iren und alle anderen.


----------



## scheidmaster

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ich finde auch das der schein gut is sonst würden leute einfach drauf losangeln ohne sich vorallem an die gesetze zu halten die die fische und umwelt schützen nur was ein grosses problem ist das die es nichma schaffen ein einheitliches deutsches gesetz zu machen hab schon gesehen das wenn de an nem fluss angelst der bundesländer abgrenzt die auf der einen seite zb forellen ab 35cm mitnehmen durften und die auf der andern erst ab 40? frag mich wo das problem liegt auch die prüfungen sind so unterschiedlich das is doch kappes!


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Teddy 1705 schrieb:


> Es ist zwar nicht schön, daß Du einen SCH... Tag hinter Dir hast, aber daß haben andere auch. Nur Deine Antwort verstehe ich nicht!!
> Gruß Teddy


 
Hi Teddy,

da Du noch nicht lange hier im Board bist, dies zur Erklärung:

Debilofant ist einer der hier zuständigen Moderatoren und muß, wie ich in meinen Bereichen, auf die Einhaltung der Boardregeln achten. Sein Beitrag ist als berechtigte Warnung für diejenigen zu verstehen, die sich hier nicht an diese Regeln halten. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Giselflink

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Ich bin für den Fischereischein!Regeln muß es nun mal geben. Wir fangen Tiere und sammeln keine Briefmarken. Klar ist es,das einige Angler trotzdem nicht richtig mit der lebenden Kreatur umgehen(oder nicht können), aber eine Prpfung muß schon sein.Was bescheuert ist,das in manchen Bundesländern der Fischereischein auf lebenszeit ausgestellt wird, und wir hier in HH jedes Jahr 5 Euronen zahlen müssen!!
> 
> bye jonas#h




Da habt ihr es ja in Hamburg richtig gut!#h
In berlin gilt der Schein 5 Jahre und trotzdem müssen wir jedes Jahr für 21 € eine Fischreiabgabe (-marke) zahlen. Aber ich bin auch für den Fischreischein und die Prüfung!

Giselflink#6


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Jagdpostmann schrieb:


> Beide Prüfungen sind WICHTIG, denn es wird selektiert.
> Die Fischereiprüfung und natürlich die Jägerprüfung.
> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad wird angepasst (12 Jahre).
> Ich finde den Psychologischen Effekt bei den Kindern sehr wichtig. Und es sollte drauf geachtet werder diese zu fördern.
> 
> Ich finde es sehr viel wichtiger, Jugendlichen den Zugang zum angeln zu erleichtern. Der psychologische Effekt, wenn man von Kindesbeinen an am Wasser und in der Natur steht, als Knirps oder Knirpsin schon was über die Natur und die Tiere zu lernen, ja und auch behutsam an das töten und schlachten von Fischen herangeführt zu werden, halte ich pädagogisch wesentlich wertvoller. Es hilft, ein ungestörtes Verhältnis zur Natur zu schaffen und diese lieben zu lernen. Es hilft, die Kreatur zu achten, aber sie nicht zu vermenschlichen. So habe ich - und sicher die meisten in meiner Altersklasse und darüber hinaus, die Natur und das Angeln kennengelernt.
> Die Prüfung baut da nur Schranken auf.
> 
> Man hat die Prüfung geschafft und es sind einem alle Wege offen und man wird mit dem Wissen doch ganz gut auf das, was kommt, vorbereitet.
> 
> ich finde schade, daß solche Themen eröffnet werden, weil sich eine Person darüber ärgert, wieder Geld zu bezahlen, für dinge, die er lieber um sonst hätte!!!!!
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, das es den meisten hier um´s Geld geht.
> 
> Ich war sehr stolz, als ich meinen Schein in der Tasche hatte und endlich in nen Verein durfte.
> Man sollte es den Kindern nicht noch einfacher machen!
> Es macht schon etwas aus, eine Prüfung zu schaffen oder es nur in den A.... geblasen zu bekommen.
> 
> Würde man Naturverständnis in den A...... blasen können, ich würde es zur Pflicht machen.|rolleyes
> 
> Gruß
> Raimund


 
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Jagdpostmann

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin,

das an die Natur heranführen ist die Vorstufe!
Ich gehe zum Angeln, so lange ich denken kann und meine erste Treibjagd habe ich mit 8 Jahren mit gemacht.
Dann kamen die Prüfungen und es ist ein toller Schritt ins nun auch dürfen. (Fischereischein mit 12 und Jagdschein mit 16)
Man sollte schon etwas dafür tun und nicht einfach alles so dürfen.
Ich bin im Februar Papa geworden und mein Sohn wird auch so schnell wie möglich an die Natur herangeführt!!!
Ich hoffe aber auch, daß er, wenn es so weit ist, die jeweiligen Prüfungen ablegt!!
Denn: Das ist wichtig fürs ganze Leben---um seine Ausbildung wird er sich auch bemühen müssen und das ganze Leben besteht aus Prüfungen!!!
Da kommt doch eine Fischereiprüfung mit zwölf Jahren gerade recht.


Und eines muß man sagen, ließt man sich diesen Threat durch, dann kommt es sehr oft aufs Geld!!!

Ich muß für meinen Jagdschein 75 Euro im Jahr bezahlen und beschwere mich auch nicht!

Wichtig: Es geht hier nicht um Waffen und Angeln (das ist kein Vergleich)!!! Es geht nur um die Natur und wie man mit ihr umgeht!

Ich halte es füe unverantwortlich der Natur und der Kreatur gegenüber jedem das Angeln zu erlauben.

Jemand, der es von der Pieke auf gelernt hat und eine Prüfung ablegt, geht mit der ganzen Angelegenheit anders um, als der der einfach nur alles darf.


Gruß
raimund


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Mittlerweise scheint es sich fast um eine "Neiddiskusion" zu handeln...
ICH, ICH, ICH habe diese wahnsinnig schwere Prüfung geschafft und auch noch Geld dafür bezahlt!!! DU, DU, DU hast Dich nicht den teils schwachsinnigen Fragen gestellt...

Hier wird die Erlangung des Fischereischeins teilweise mit dem Besitz des Jagd- oder Führerscheins gleichgesetzt... Ich kenne Kinder im VORSCHULALTER die mit der Fischereiprüfung locker fertig werden würden!

Wenn eine Prüfung (dagegen ist eigentlich nichts einzuwenden), dann aber bitte schön eine Prüfung welche den Namen zumindest verdient!!!

Stefan


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@Jagdpostmann,Ich bin einer derjenigen denen es auch ums Geld geht,da ich nicht einsehe die Gemeindekasse zu füttern,welche für einen Verwaltungsaufwand von ca.3Minuten 20€ kassiert.Abgesehen von der Fischereiabgabe die ich vomGedanken her als sinnvoll erachte,aber dennoch stark bezweifle das sie auch tatsächlich in  Gewässer investiert wird.Ich denke davon wird auch ein großer Anteil zur Verwaltung derselbigen verwendet.Ich bin diese Staatliche Abzocke einfach satt!Vor allem weil mir der Sinn
dafür völlig entgeht.Wie schon weiter vorn gesagt,der Deutsche Bürger wird in Unmündigkeit gehalten und darf dafür noch kräftig blechen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Jagdpostmann schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das an die Natur heranführen ist die Vorstufe!
> Ich gehe zum Angeln, so lange ich denken kann und meine erste Treibjagd habe ich mit 8 Jahren mit gemacht.
> Dann kamen die Prüfungen und es ist ein toller Schritt ins nun auch dürfen. (Fischereischein mit 12 und Jagdschein mit 16)
> Man sollte schon etwas dafür tun und nicht einfach alles so dürfen.
> Ich bin im Februar Papa geworden und mein Sohn wird auch so schnell wie möglich an die Natur herangeführt!!!
> Ich hoffe aber auch, daß er, wenn es so weit ist, die jeweiligen Prüfungen ablegt!!
> Denn: Das ist wichtig fürs ganze Leben---um seine Ausbildung wird er sich auch bemühen müssen und das ganze Leben besteht aus Prüfungen!!!
> Da kommt doch eine Fischereiprüfung mit zwölf Jahren gerade recht.
> 
> Das scheint mir das Vorbild unserer Leistungs- und Ellenbogengesellschaft zu sein. Kinder sind frei, oder sollten es sein. Geführt werden müssen sie, keine Frage. Aber doch nicht durch Bürokratie. Die Natur ist eine Schule, in der es keine Zeugnisse gibt, die verstanden und nicht geprüft werden will.
> 
> 
> Und eines muß man sagen, ließt man sich diesen Threat durch, dann kommt es sehr oft aufs Geld!!!
> 
> Ich muß für meinen Jagdschein 75 Euro im Jahr bezahlen und beschwere mich auch nicht!
> 
> Wichtig: Es geht hier nicht um Waffen und Angeln (das ist kein Vergleich)!!! Es geht nur um die Natur und wie man mit ihr umgeht!
> 
> Das stimmt allerdings
> 
> Ich halte es füe unverantwortlich der Natur und der Kreatur gegenüber jedem das Angeln zu erlauben.
> 
> Was unterscheidet denn den Angler vom nichtangelnden Erholungssuchenden ? Jeder darf, ohne Prüfung, die Natur betreten. Jeder sollte sich an geschriebene und ungeschriebene Regeln halten. Kinder stromern ( bei uns auf dem Land ) durch die Natur, fangen Frösche, Molche und Kaulquappen. Stellen vielleicht auch mal mit dem Aquarienkescher im Bach den dortigen Lebewesen nach. Bauen sich " Hütten " und lernen spielend. Alles ohne Prüfung.
> Der Unterschied liegt doch in erster Linie darin, das ein Angler gezielt den Fischen nachstellt. Alles andere ist identisch. Also reduziert sich die ( fragwürdige ) Prüfung alleine darauf und nicht auf die gesamte Natur. Und....
> 
> Jemand, der es von der Pieke auf gelernt hat und eine Prüfung ablegt, geht mit der ganzen Angelegenheit anders um, als der der einfach nur alles darf.
> 
> ...genau das bestreite ich, bzw. bestätige das von der Pieke auf gelernte, bezweifle aber, das dies mit dem Lehrgang und der Prüfung gleichzusetzen ist. Such Dir irgendeinen Gameboy daddelnden Kiddy, der glaubt das braune Kühe Kakau geben. Versprich ihm ein paar trendige Schuhe oder ein neues Handy, wenn er einen Lehrgang belegt und die Prüfung ablegt. 99 % die sich darauf einlassen werden die Prüfung bestehen.
> Und dann drück ihm ne Angel in die Hand und sag: " geh Angeln ".
> Gruß
> raimund


 
Fazit: Wenn Kinder frühzeitig an das Angeln herangeführt werden, können Sie auch damit umgehen. Ist das nicht der Fall, helfen Lehrgang und Prüfung keinen Deut. Bei Erwachsenen ist das nicht anders. Wie sonst ist das hinlänglich bekannte Fehlverhalten so manches geprüften Anglers zu verstehen.


----------



## zenoxxl

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

In Deutschland brauch man halt für alles einen Schein.
Und wenn Du einen Segelschein hast, denk bloß nicht Du dürftest
ein Funkgerät nutzen, wenn Du in Seenot bist.
Nicht ohne den entsprechenden Schein. (Extra abzulegen natürlich).
Ach ja, Seenot-Signal-Munition kriegst Du auch nur mit
dem entsprechenden Schein.

Ich bin gerade dabei den Fischerischein zum machen.
Nicht weil ich davon überzeugt bin, sondern weil ich keinen Bock habe mir
beim Küstenangeln Ärger einzuhandeln.
Die Prüfungsfragen kann man fast aus dem Stand beantworten, dafür brauche ich nicht Stunden da rumsitzen.
Muss ich aber, weil das kontrolliert wird.
Wir nannten das an der Schule "Sitzschein".
Bitte wenns schön macht.


Ich fahre deswegen so gerne nach Norwegen, weil ich da meinen eigenen
Verstand benutzten "darf" und muss.
Das steht kein Warnschild an einem Abhang, und da ist auch keine Leitplanke an der Straße.
Da muss man dann schon selber denken.
Eigentlich das normalste von der Welt.


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@zenoxxel,Du hast den Deutschen Furz-Erlaubnisschein vergessen!
Ich bin inzwischen der Ansicht,das der Deutsche eine geradezu masochistische Lust am
verwaltet werden entwickelt hat.Daher werden hier von vielen auch diese Erlaubnis- und
Befähigungsscheine so vehement verteidigt.Bürokratenwahn!

Taxidermist


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



zenoxxl schrieb:


> Ich fahre deswegen so gerne nach Norwegen, weil ich da meinen eigenen
> Verstand benutzten "darf" und muss.
> Das steht kein Warnschild an einem Abhang, und da ist auch keine Leitplanke an der Straße.
> Da muss man dann schon selber denken.
> Eigentlich das normalste von der Welt.


 
Eigentlich hasse ich diese unkommentierten "Beweihräucherungen" eines Beitrages nur mit dem Zusatz: Good Posting!!! 
Aber in diesem Falle mache ich das gerne|good:|good:|good:

Stefan


----------



## AAlfänger

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @zenoxxel,Du hast den Deutschen Furz-Erlaubnisschein vergessen!
> Ich bin inzwischen der Ansicht,das der Deutsche eine geradezu masochistische Lust am
> verwaltet werden entwickelt hat.Daher werden hier von vielen auch diese Erlaubnis- und
> Befähigungsscheine so vehement verteidigt.Bürokratenwahn!
> 
> Taxidermist


#q
Das kann man so ohne Ausnahme bestätigen, wobei ich die
Hoffnung habe, das diese Bürokraten sich eines Tages selber
wegverwalten. Ich habe auch alle Prüfungen gemacht, bin
aber trotzdem der Meinung das hier etwas ganz gewaltig schief
läuft in der Republik.
Gruß AAlfänger#h


----------



## Alabalik

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Wieder nur zwei, drei Seiten Gelaber und Gejammer ums Geld. Seid doch einfach
bereit tiefer in die Tasche zu fassen. Zugunsten besserer Angelbedingungen 
in unserer Republik.
In meienm Lieblingsangelland, Irland, kostet die Jahreslizens zum Lachs und Mefo
Fischen den normalen Anglern 134€ pro Nase.
Zuzüglich dIe Gebühren die der Fischereiberechtigte erhebt.
Dafür fange ich aber auch 20/30 Meerforellen am Tag in der Moy Mündung, wobei
"nur" sechs pro Ausfahrt entnommen werden dürfen.
C&R mit Genuß.
Und trotzdem zufriedene Gesichter. Sogar die Deutschen maulen nicht rum wie 
******* der Tag doch war.
Übrigens brauche ich in Kanada keinen Jagdschein als Deutscher um maln bischen
rumzuballern.
Komischerweise gehts da den Jägern genau wie den Anglern.
Wenn man womit von klein auf aufwächst, das hat man drin in der Birne.
Guter Jäger, guter Fischer. Beides ohne Lehrgang, ohne Prüfung.
Komisch was, das es in anderen Ländern funzt. Und hier, hier funzt gar nix.
Warum?
Weil wir Deutsche sind, die Ihr Untertandenken nicht loswerden können.
Immer weich im Rückrat sind und verwaltet werden wollen.
Und verarscht werden natürlich, vom Staat, vom Verband (beide), vom Naturschutz,
Von Instituten und was weiß ich noch, wer hier die Gelder der Angler abmelkt
um seine Pfründe zu sichern.
Ich bin jedenfalls für eine radikale, von mir bereits im Thread angedeutete Lösung.
Weg mit dem Muff von tausend Jahren unter den Talaren.
Das war mal die Parole der 68er, die sollte zur Parole der 08er werden.
Jedenfalls in unserem Interssenbereich.
Gruß Armin


----------



## WhiteWolf

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

sag JA zum angelschein


----------



## Dart

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Manno
Der Beitrag ist qualitativ genau so wertvoll, wie Balzer Tackle aus Lauterbach#6
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Angler25

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin für den *Angelschein*!
Sonst Angelt jeder wie er will.
Man muss bloß lernen dann schafft man den auch.


----------



## magic feeder

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

...ganz klar für den angelschein...


----------



## siwok44

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ja,ganz sicher für den Angelschein,aber das Verlengerung,besonders,für Mitglieder  eines Angelsportverein ist blöd
 Gruss aus der Pfalz


----------



## Bikebaerle

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi, ich melde mich heute zum ersten mal zu Wort.
Habe diese Diskusion heute entdeckt und mich ca.
eine Stunde eingelesen. Das Theman ist sehr interresant und 
die Antworten um vieles interresanter.
Ich gehe mit meinem Junior ca. seit einem Jahr an verschiedene
Angelanlagen und wir haben auch schon eine ganze Menge an 
Fischen gedrillt. Das alles ohne Fischereischein. Jedoch haben wir immer einen guten Freund dabei der im Besitz des heiss diskutierten Scheines ist. Wir haben mittlerweile schon jede Menge gelernt und fühlen uns auch im Stande das ganze alleine zu machen ohne diesen Schein.
Aber ich werden diesen Schein machen um auch fundierte Kentnisse zu erlangen und um auch zu wissen über was die Profis reden und was ich selber daher rede.
Nichts desto Trotz sagt ein Führerschein für ein Kfz auch nichts über seine Fahrkünste aus . Wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.
Liebe Grüße aus dem Enztal


----------



## Gallerts

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

moin!
also als jemand der den schein letzten sonntag gemacht hat und fisch sonst nur vom teller her kennt: ich finde die idee gut so nen schein zu machen. 

leider waren das aber 24 stunden konzentrierter langeweile, ich bin ganz toll im fisch-fotos erkennen und kenne auch die antworten auf alle die fragen (50% der fragen hat man schon mal richtig wenn man sich merkt, dass man seinen müll mitnehmen sollte und bitte nix vergraben.. ), ein bisschen was mehr weiss ich jetzt schon..|rolleyes

aaber: wie töte ich denn jetzt mal ganz praktisch gesehen einen fisch waidgerecht? #cdas wurde nur nebenbei besprochen und irgendwie glauben die ich kann das jetzt.. und wie hänge ich denn übehaupt einen haken ins wasser? heute ausprobiert: rute kaputt und nix gewesen ausser spesen...#q

eigentlich sollte das viel praktischer angelegt werden.. da hat doch die fischbevölkerung nix von wenn ich da am teich rumstümper.. muss ja dankbar sein, dass ich nix gefangen habe, wer weiss, ob ich das mit dem töten wirklich waidgerecht gemacht hätte.. #t


----------



## Der Wobbler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gallerts schrieb:


> moin!
> also als jemand der den schein letzten sonntag gemacht hat und fisch sonst nur vom teller her kennt: ich finde die idee gut so nen schein zu machen.
> 
> leider waren das aber 24 stunden konzentrierter langeweile, ich bin ganz toll im fisch-fotos erkennen und kenne auch die antworten auf alle die fragen (50% der fragen hat man schon mal richtig wenn man sich merkt, dass man seinen müll mitnehmen sollte und bitte nix vergraben.. ), ein bisschen was mehr weiss ich jetzt schon..|rolleyes
> 
> aaber: wie töte ich denn jetzt mal ganz praktisch gesehen einen fisch waidgerecht? #cdas wurde nur nebenbei besprochen und irgendwie glauben die ich kann das jetzt.. und wie hänge ich denn übehaupt einen haken ins wasser? heute ausprobiert: rute kaputt und nix gewesen ausser spesen...#q
> 
> eigentlich sollte das viel praktischer angelegt werden.. da hat doch die fischbevölkerung nix von wenn ich da am teich rumstümper.. muss ja dankbar sein, dass ich nix gefangen habe, wer weiss, ob ich das mit dem töten wirklich waidgerecht gemacht hätte.. #t


 
Hallo Gallerts, habe letztes Jahr meine Prüfung gemacht und hatte das gleiche Problem (nix Praktisch) alles nur aus dem Buch ! Das "Waidgerechte" töten einer Forelle haben wir gezeigt bekommen (was der Unterschied zwischen Bayern und Hessen ist !) aber Knoten oder abhängen eines Fisches - war bei uns auch Fehlanzeige !


----------



## WhiteWolf

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Dart schrieb:


> Manno
> Der Beitrag ist qualitativ genau so wertvoll, wie Balzer Tackle aus Lauterbach#6
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:



Den check ich jetzt echt net;+


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also ich habe mir jetzt nicht allle 19 Seiten durchgelesen, aber nach der Lektüre der ersten und letzten Seiten frage ich mich ernsthaft: von was reden denn die hier? Fischereischein, also der staatliche Fischereischein, oder die Fischereiprüfung? Das wird lustig durcheinander geworfen.

Ich bin für beides:
- Fischereiprüfung zur Erlangung der Befähigung, mit der Natur und den Kreaturen umzugehen, da ja Elternhaus und Medien diesbezüglich versagen
- staatlicher Fischereischein (Jahresfischereischein), dessen Abgaben natürlich der Qualität der Angelgewässer bzw. des Fischbestandes zugute kommen müssen.

Beides in einer bundeseinheitlichen Regelung, damit man sich nicht jedesmal fragen muß, wie es denn in dem Bundesland, in dem ich einige Angeltage verbringen möchte, gehandhabt wird. Keine regionalen Alleingänge.


----------



## Der Wobbler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



WhiteWolf schrieb:


> Den check ich jetzt echt net;+


 
Der hat DICH damit auf die "Rolle" genommen #t! "Lauterbach" & "BalzerEquipmentierter" !!!!|bigeyes


----------



## WhiteWolf

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Der hat DICH damit auf die "Rolle" genommen #t! "Lauterbach" & "BalzerEquipmentierter" !!!!|bigeyes



aso naja hat aber net so richtig gezündet#c^^|supergri
nuja weniger ist mehr, ich finde das thema schon ein bisschen fragewürdig, es bezweckt nichts und ca.95% sind eh dafür, aus den e.g. gründen

nennt mal ein anständiges gegenbeispiel, bei dem es NICHT um geld geht


mfg#h


----------



## Der Wobbler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Gegenbeispiel den Fischereischein NICHT zu machen ???


----------



## WhiteWolf

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

wir suchen ein beispiel das dafür spricht den fischereischein abzuschaffen, bei dem es sich nicht um geld dreht

also:  ein gegenbeispiel das gegen dden fischereischein spricht, quasi doppelte verneinung (Stilmittel: Litotes)


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich finde die Einstellung von Gallert toll und möchte nicht wissen,wie viele andere sich als
geprüfte Angler dazu befähigt fühlen,mit ihrem auswendig gelernten Halbwissen,dann auf die Fische los zugehen.Immerhin wurde ihnen ja durch diese Prüfung Staatlich bescheinigt,nun Angler zu sein.Es wurde Geld und Zeit investiert mit fragwürdigem Ergebnis!
Fazit,Prüfung in der gegenwärtigen Form ist Verar...ung!

Taxidermist


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



WhiteWolf schrieb:


> aso naja hat aber net so richtig gezündet#c^^|supergri
> nuja weniger ist mehr, ich finde das thema schon ein bisschen fragewürdig, es bezweckt nichts und ca.95% sind eh dafür, aus den e.g. gründen
> 
> nennt mal ein anständiges gegenbeispiel, bei dem es NICHT um geld geht
> 
> 
> mfg#h


 
Nun, mach Dir doch einfach mal die Mühe, die bisherigen Beiträge zu lesen und zu verstehen. Dann wirst Du feststellen, dass es nicht 95% sind und es in der Hauptsache nicht um Geld geht.

Was mir immer noch fehlt ist ein stichhaltiges Argument dafür. Ein Argument, was klarmacht warum wir Deutschen in dieser Beziehung so viel besser sind als der überwiegende Rest der Welt. 
Das man bei der Prüfung das wesentliche lernt, dürfte sicher widerlegt sein.


----------



## Alabalik

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Warum fragwürdig oder bezweckt nichts? In diesem Forum könntest Du 80%
der Threads oder Beiträge so einstufen.
Was interssiert ein Fußballthread im Angelforum?
Und denn auch noch 96 oder Gelsenkirchen blau.#q
Gegen den Fischereischein spricht viel. Dafür natürlich auch. Wenn man alles liest
kann man das raussehen.
Wichtig zu erkennen ist doch, das es auch anders, besser geht.
Auch des Geldes wegen das uns Anglern abgezogen wird, jedes Jahr.
Ich habe noch nichts positives gesehen, von unserem Landesverband, dem
meine Fischereiabgabe zufließt.
Nur Vorstandsquerälen, Intrigen und Vetternwirtschaft.
Ich wäre bereit mehr für eine Angelerlaubnis zu löhnen und dabei genau zu wissen
wo das Moos eingesetzt wird.
Gruß Armin


----------



## Pirat

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Alabalik schrieb:


> Warum fragwürdig oder bezweckt nichts? In diesem Forum könntest Du 80%
> der Threads oder Beiträge so einstufen.
> Was interssiert ein Fußballthread im Angelforum?
> Und denn auch noch 96 oder Gelsenkirchen blau.#q
> Gegen den Fischereischein spricht viel. Dafür natürlich auch. Wenn man alles liest
> kann man das raussehen.
> Wichtig zu erkennen ist doch, das es auch anders, besser geht.
> Auch des Geldes wegen das uns Anglern abgezogen wird, jedes Jahr.
> Ich habe noch nichts positives gesehen, von unserem Landesverband, dem
> meine Fischereiabgabe zufließt.
> Nur Vorstandsquerälen, Intrigen und Vetternwirtschaft.
> Ich wäre bereit mehr für eine Angelerlaubnis zu löhnen und dabei genau zu wissen
> wo das Moos eingesetzt wird.
> Gruß Armin


Das ist es!!! #q

Das ist deutsche Vereinsmeirei und Abzocke.#q

Bin auch deswegen vor8 Jahren aus dem DAV ausgetreten.


----------



## WhiteWolf

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> dass es nicht 95% sind und es in der Hauptsache nicht um Geld geht.


 die 95% waren auch nicht aufs geld bezogen sondern auf die tatsache dass der schein bleiben sollte#h



das mit dem praktischen stimmt schon, hätte mir mein "cheffe der es wasser gepachtet hat":q es net gezeigt, hätte ich es wohl auf anhieb au net gewusst, wie mann n fisch waidgerecht tötet und ausnimmt#c


----------



## KingHenry

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin auch dafür das der Angelschein bleibt


----------



## sebastian165

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo und einen schönen Tag !
Ich habe mich heute im Bord angemeldet und bin gleich auf dieses Thema gestoßen.
Ich wohne im Land Brandenburg, in Fürstenwalde, dass ist Nähe Berlin.
In Brandenburg wurden ja die Regelungen gelockert ( laut Politiker " im Rahmen des Bürokratieabbaues"). Ich darf Friedfisch angeln, ohne Prüfung, muss mir natürlich eine Genehmigung für das jeweilige Gewässer vom Zuständigen kaufen und für das  Jahr eine  Fischereiabgabe an das Land von 12,00 Euronen bezahlen. oder ich bezahle gleich für fünf Jahre=40 Euronen und habe eine kleine Ersparnis. Etliche Fischarten bei uns (laut Ministerium) unterliegen keine Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße (Plötze, Rotauge, Barsch, Blei, Kaulbarsch, Zwergwels u. noch etliche mehr). Bei diesen Arten soll es laut Fischereibehörde Überstände in den Gewässern geben. 
Auf Grund der oben genannten Regelung entschloss ich mich wieder auch Angeln zu gehen und das seit zwei Jahren. Umgang mit Fische hatte ich als Kind und Jugendlicher beim Angeln.
Ich sehe das als Entspannung an und treibe die Sache auch nicht auf die Spitze. Wenn ich nichts  fange,  fahre ich nicht  gefrustet nach  Hause, dafür habe ich mein Gehirn frei geblasen und freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal. Die Bestimmungen muß ich auch ohne Fischereischein einhalten. Dem Fischereischein (Prüfung) kann ich nichts abgewinnen. Umweltbewustsein wird dadurch nicht gefördert und wer es mit 20 jahren noch nicht begriffen hat, naja.  Das sehe ich wenn ich an viel genutzte Stellen gehe oder auch einige "Profis" beobachte. z.B. Sommer,Nachtangeln auf Raubfisch, Campingwetter, das Ufer und der Wald sehen danach aus wie "Sau".
Einige angeln mit lebenden Ansteckern und andere hältern ihre Fische in Gurkeneimern, wo der Anteil Fisch, dem des Wassers und Platz übersteigt oder meterweise geknüllte Sehne im Schilf oder am Ufer. Persönlich bin ich für eine bezahlbare Lizenz zum Angeln und das Geld soll dem eigentlichen Zweck dienen, ohne Prüfung. Mit Aushändigung der Lizenz, Broschüre mit den Gesetzen und Bestimmungen und Unterschrift. Bei Kontrollen, Verstöße, dann saftige Bußgelder. Ich habe mir mal die Prüfungsfragen vom Land Brandenburg heruntergeladen und durchgesehen. Was interessiert mich z.B., ob ein Fisch eine zweikammerige Schwimmblase hat. Die sehe ich doch von außen nicht und weiß deshalb auch nicht,  ob er  Schonzeit hat oder nicht oder in welchem Entwicklungsstadium ist das prozentuale Wachstum eines Fisches am größten? Was will man mir damit beibringen. Oder aus welchen Materialien bestehen Buhnen und für welche Fischart sind gekochte Kartoffeln ein guter Köder? Wenn ich die Bestimmungen einhalte, ist es doch mein Problem, wie blöd ich mich anstelle, um einen Fisch zu fangen.  
Interessant find ich den Beitrag über Irland, aber das wird in Deutschland wohl ein Traum bleiben ( liebgewonnenes Bürokratentum "natürlich ist man offizell dafür nicht und man wollte es schon immer anders machen, aber,aber, aber-laber, laber.....; und als nächstes der Mensch selber. Ich Ich und nochmal Ich darf alles, aber wehe es macht eine anderer). Ich habe auch die Beiträge gelesen, wo einige den Fischereischein mit dem Jagdschein vergleichen.
"Also ich bin auch für den kleinen Führerschein, für Radfahrer."
So, dass wars für heute. Ich hoffe, ich werde nicht gleich wieder aus dem Forum verbannt.

Tschüß !


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@sebastian165,Zunächst mal herzlich willkommen an Board!
Ich finde das du in deinem Beitrag eine gesunde Einstellung vertrittst und ich für meinen
Teil,wünsche mir noch mehr solcher "ungeprüften Angler" wie dich!
Die meisten die hier mit Zähnen und Klauen,ihr geprüftes Privileg verteidigen,haben doch 
nur Angst vor Konkurrenz am Wasser.

Taxidermist


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo Angelfreunde...
Also Ich für meinen Teil bin für den Fischereischein, jedoch die Einstellung die "SEBASTIAN165" vertritt ist sowas von Super da können sich manche Leute die den Schein auch besitzen eine Scheibe von abschneiden.

Ich muß mal noch wat loswerden, und zwar wer einen solches Thema in das Board schreibt und in seinem Satz auch gleich "ICH BIN DAFÜR" (Also abschaffen) ist einer der typischen Schwarzangler die etweder das Geld scheu´n auszugeben für den Schein oder wissen das Sie zu Dumm sind einen solchen zu bekommen. Und wo Dumme Leute geangelt haben sieht man noch Tage später. (Dreck)

Also soviel dazu machts gut....Gruß Mike


----------



## yummi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also ich kann es überhaupt nicht verstehen, dass man einen Angelschein benötigt.

Habe zwar einen seit 14 Jahren, aber finde, dass ich mir den ganzen Mist auch hätte sparen können.

Wozu die ganze Bürokratie?

Tausende legen Nachts Schnüre ins Wasser und gehen am nächsten Morgen hin um evtl. einen Aal oder sonstwas rauszuholen. 

Klar ist das illegal und ich würde es selber nicht machen. Ich darf ja auch offiziel. Aber ist das fischgerecht???

Warum machen das so viele? Weil sie sonst nicht angeln dürfen ohne Prüfung. Evtl. hängt der Fisch 8 Stunden am Haken bevor man ihn erlöst. 

Was ist mit Touristen? Touristen können ja nicht mal eben eine Prüfung ablegen. Trotz ein paar Ausnahmen ist Deutschland, trotz schöner Gewässer touristisch noch uninteresanter als sowieso schon. 

In andere Länder fahren die Leute nur zum Angelurlaub. Lizenz wird da gekauft.

Mein Vorschlag:

Wer angeln will, tritt einem Verein bei und man macht kurz einen Schnelllehrgang wie man ordentlich tötet und was bei Schonzeit und Mindestmaß zu wissen ist. Fertig. 

Die Beiträge würden bestimmt sinken, wegen der höheren Mitgliederzahlen.

Touristen können eine Lizenz im Rathaus kaufen und bekommen eine kurze Beschreibung dazu, was zu beachten ist.

Damit das alles klappt, das Angeln zum Bundesrecht erklären. Dann wäre ein Flickenteppich weniger zu verzeichnen. Das die Länder keine einheitlichen Regeln absprechen können, sieht man am Ladenschluß und am Rauchverbot.


----------



## David Kanal

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Der Fischereischein sollte bleiben :m

Will gar nicht wissen wie es ohne Fischereischein an unseren Gewässern aussehen würde .



Mfg


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



KingHenry schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dafür das der Angelschein bleibt



"Bumm aus fertig..." Ne Begründung wäre auch nicht schlecht 





sebastian165 schrieb:


> Hallo und einen schönen Tag !
> Ich habe mich heute im Bord angemeldet und bin gleich auf dieses Thema gestoßen.
> Ich wohne im Land Brandenburg, in Fürstenwalde, dass ist Nähe Berlin.
> In Brandenburg wurden ja die Regelungen gelockert ( laut Politiker " im Rahmen des Bürokratieabbaues"). Ich darf Friedfisch angeln, ohne Prüfung, muss mir natürlich eine Genehmigung für das jeweilige Gewässer vom Zuständigen kaufen und für das  Jahr eine  Fischereiabgabe an das Land von 12,00 Euronen bezahlen. oder ich bezahle gleich für fünf Jahre=40 Euronen und habe eine kleine Ersparnis. Etliche Fischarten bei uns (laut Ministerium) unterliegen keine Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße (Plötze, Rotauge, Barsch, Blei, Kaulbarsch, Zwergwels u. noch etliche mehr). Bei diesen Arten soll es laut Fischereibehörde Überstände in den Gewässern geben.
> Auf Grund der oben genannten Regelung entschloss ich mich wieder auch Angeln zu gehen und das seit zwei Jahren. Umgang mit Fische hatte ich als Kind und Jugendlicher beim Angeln.
> Ich sehe das als Entspannung an und treibe die Sache auch nicht auf die Spitze. Wenn ich nichts  fange,  fahre ich nicht  gefrustet nach  Hause, dafür habe ich mein Gehirn frei geblasen und freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal. Die Bestimmungen muß ich auch ohne Fischereischein einhalten. Dem Fischereischein (Prüfung) kann ich nichts abgewinnen. Umweltbewustsein wird dadurch nicht gefördert und wer es mit 20 jahren noch nicht begriffen hat, naja.  Das sehe ich wenn ich an viel genutzte Stellen gehe oder auch einige "Profis" beobachte. z.B. Sommer,Nachtangeln auf Raubfisch, Campingwetter, das Ufer und der Wald sehen danach aus wie "Sau".
> Einige angeln mit lebenden Ansteckern und andere hältern ihre Fische in Gurkeneimern, wo der Anteil Fisch, dem des Wassers und Platz übersteigt oder meterweise geknüllte Sehne im Schilf oder am Ufer. Persönlich bin ich für eine bezahlbare Lizenz zum Angeln und das Geld soll dem eigentlichen Zweck dienen, ohne Prüfung. Mit Aushändigung der Lizenz, Broschüre mit den Gesetzen und Bestimmungen und Unterschrift. Bei Kontrollen, Verstöße, dann saftige Bußgelder. Ich habe mir mal die Prüfungsfragen vom Land Brandenburg heruntergeladen und durchgesehen. Was interessiert mich z.B., ob ein Fisch eine zweikammerige Schwimmblase hat. Die sehe ich doch von außen nicht und weiß deshalb auch nicht,  ob er  Schonzeit hat oder nicht oder in welchem Entwicklungsstadium ist das prozentuale Wachstum eines Fisches am größten? Was will man mir damit beibringen. Oder aus welchen Materialien bestehen Buhnen und für welche Fischart sind gekochte Kartoffeln ein guter Köder? Wenn ich die Bestimmungen einhalte, ist es doch mein Problem, wie blöd ich mich anstelle, um einen Fisch zu fangen.
> Interessant find ich den Beitrag über Irland, aber das wird in Deutschland wohl ein Traum bleiben ( liebgewonnenes Bürokratentum "natürlich ist man offizell dafür nicht und man wollte es schon immer anders machen, aber,aber, aber-laber, laber.....; und als nächstes der Mensch selber. Ich Ich und nochmal Ich darf alles, aber wehe es macht eine anderer). Ich habe auch die Beiträge gelesen, wo einige den Fischereischein mit dem Jagdschein vergleichen.
> "Also ich bin auch für den kleinen Führerschein, für Radfahrer."
> So, dass wars für heute. Ich hoffe, ich werde nicht gleich wieder aus dem Forum verbannt.
> 
> Tschüß !




Respekt! So sollte es sein, wenn bloß alle so denken würden...

Ok, wäre auch wieder langweilig 


Aber so einige sollten mal von Ihrem hohen "Verbands-Roß" runterkommen...


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung abschaffen!*



David Kanal schrieb:


> Der Fischereischein sollte bleiben :m
> 
> Will gar nicht wissen wie es ohne Fischereischein an unseren Gewässern aussehen würde .
> 
> 
> 
> Mfg



Entschuldige bitte mal aber die meisten wissen gar nicht um Was es hier wirklich geht, nämlich:

NICHT Fischereischein abschaffen, sondern die PRÜFUNG!!

Da hat der Threadersteller schon in der Überschrift "geschlampt"


----------



## Nailuj

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Der Fischerreischein muss bleiben. Überleg doch mal was los wäre wenn jeder angeln könnte ohne vorher irgendetwas gelernt zu haben. Die Gewässer wären total vollgemüllt und viele würden sich an keine regeln oder gesetze mehr alten , warum auch en angelschein gäbs ja nich mehr der eingezogen werden könnte. Also ohne Angelschein würde alles drunter und drüber gehn. MfG Julian


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hier wird auch immer wieder das Müllproblem am Gewässer angesprochen.
Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht den Bezug zur Prüfung,es ist doch wohl eher
auf charakterliche Defizite zu schließen,wenn Angler ihren Müll nicht mit nach
Hause nehmen.Ich für meinen Teil,hab schon von meiner Mami gelernt,dass
man seinen Dreck nicht in der Umwelt entsorgt,dieses fand schon ein paar Jahre
vor meiner Fischereiprüfung statt!

Taxidermist


----------



## Steffen23769

*Sportfischerprüfung abschaffen!*



Nailuj schrieb:


> Der Fischerreischein muss bleiben. Überleg doch mal was los wäre wenn jeder angeln könnte ohne vorher irgendetwas gelernt zu haben. Die Gewässer wären total vollgemüllt und viele würden sich an keine regeln oder gesetze mehr alten , warum auch en angelschein gäbs ja nich mehr der eingezogen werden könnte. Also ohne Angelschein würde alles drunter und drüber gehn. MfG Julian



Ich entschuldige mich schon mal vorneweg...

*IronieModusAn*
Ich seh das auch immer in Dänemark, da gehts ja sowas von drunter und drüber am Wasser, ist gar nicht auszuhalten... alles voller Idioten die nicht wissen wie sie sich zu benehmen haben...

Und in Schweden erst, da gibts überhaupt keinen Angelschein, in Dänemark muß man wenigstens noch 120 Kronen abdrücken aber in Schweden, da herrscht ja das komplette Chaos...
*IronieModusAus*


btw.
in Dänemark sind es seltsamerweise immer DEUTSCHE FISCHEREISCHEININHABER die unangenehm auffallen...

Für was so ein Schein doch alles gut ist...

Mensch Leute, überlegt doch mal, warum bloß, brauchen nur wir Deutschen (und eine handvoll anderer Völker dieser Erde) eine Prüfung??

@Nailuj:
Vor 1980 war die Prüfung KEINE Pflicht, da bist Du aufs Ordungsamt und hast Dir nen Fischereischein geholt und gut war's.

Und NOCHMAL, KEINER will den FISCHEREISCHEIN abschaffen!!
Es geht um die PRÜFUNG!!

Ich bitte vielmals um die Entschuldigung all jener, die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen:

So einige sollten erstmal (wenigstens versuchen) die einzelnen Scheine auseinanderzuhalten... und wenn ich noch einmal das Wort BUNDESFISCEHREISCHEIN lese, wird mir irgendwann doch noch schlecht 

Es gibt KEINEN Bundesfischereischein, Fischereischeine sind LÄNDERSACHE!!
Mit gutem Willen, könnte man Ihn LANDESFISCHEREISCGEIN nennen 


Hier mal die Hirachie:

Als erstes macht man die:

Sportfischerrüfung/Angelfischerprüfung!

Mit dieser Urkunde geht man zum Ordnungsamt/Bürgerbüro und erhält einen:

Fischereischein!

Gegen Vorlage dieses Fischereischeins kann man für Gewässer:

Tages/Wochen/Monats/Jahreserlaubniskarten kaufen!

In Freien Gewässern reicht der Fischereischein zum angeln (Ostseeküste z.B.)



Sportfischerpaß/DAV Ausweis:
Diesen bekommt man, wenn man in einen Landesverband eintritt (Einzelmitglied bzw. Mitgliedschaft über einen Verein) dieser Sportfischerpaß/DAV Ausweis hat KEINERLEI offizielle Eigenschaften, er ist KEIN BEHÖRDENAUSWEIS!!


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Sportfischerprüfung abschaffen!*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, überlegt doch mal, warum bloß, brauchen nur wir Deutschen (und eine handvoll anderer Völker dieser Erde) eine Prüfung??


 
... interessante Frage Steffen, möchte die hier allerdings nicht beantworten, kann eigentlich jeder für sich selbst tun!#6

Mir fallen da ohne großartig nachzudenken, ein halbes Dutzend Gründe für diese "Prüfung" ein... Würd ich die jetzt aber posten, käm ich wohl in Konflikt mit den Forenregeln, da dies doch sehr in die Politik gehen würde...

Da hier allerdings die Meinung "Prüfung muß sein" vorherrscht, dann aber bitte schön ne richtige und nicht son Kinderkram...

Eine richtig ordentliche, sachbezogene, theoretisch und praktisch sinnvolle Ausbildung mit anschließender Prüfung - durchaus dem Jagdschein ähnlich... könnte ich sogar mit leben, aber doch nicht wie es bisher läuft - das ist doch eher ein Witz als ne Prüfung!#c

Das Angeln und den vernüftigen Umgang mit der Kreatur hab ich in der Kindheit durch Angehörige und Bekannte gelernt, wie sicherlich viele hier!
Hier scheinen einige zu glauben, diese "Prüfung" ersetzt den gesunden Menschenverstand - und das ist grundlegend FALSCH!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Schuppilli

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@sebastian165,
ich möchte Dir mit 100% zustimmen, eigentlich ist alles zu zu diesem Problem in deinem 
Artikel, aber ist es notwendig,dass sich DAV und VDSF immer irgend welche Probleme
bereiten, meistens haben die Angler (Beitragszahler) darunter zuleiden.
Nächstes Problem: unterschiedliche Schonzeiten etc . Eigentlich ist es keine Freude mehr.
                         Petri Heil         Schuppilli


----------



## Heiko.LS

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und die 21 Seiten des Themas durchgelesen.
Meine persönliche Meinung:
Würde jeder Mensch der Natur und deren Bewohner (in unserem Fall die Fische) den nötigen Respekt zollen und Sensibilität beweisen, bräuchten wir keine Fischereiprüfung.
Leider ist das bei vielen nicht der Fall und somit sehe ich in der Prüfung eher, das ein Versuch unternommen wurde, das muntere Treiben einiger Zeitgenossen etwas in den Griff zu bekommen.
.... was sich trotzdem als schwierig erweist, da kaum Kontrollen stattfinden.
Auch durch eine Prüfung kann man manche Menschen nicht zu einem verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur bewegen.

Ich selbst habe zur Zeit noch keine Prüfung abgelegt, da ich mit einem Fischereischeininhaber eine zeitlang angeln durfte.
Da mich aber das Fieber gepackt hat werde ich mich kommenden Dienstag für die Prüfung anmelden und mich auch einem Verein anschliessen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo Stefan,
ne richtige Prüfung? Ok... nur wenn das ganze in der Art der Jägerprüfung "ausartet", dann ist angeln ein Privileg für Reiche... Ganz ehrlich, möchte ich das so nicht.

Sollte sowas Pflicht werden, dann gebe ich meinen Fischereischein ab und fahre zum Angeln nach Dänemark, von Fehmarn aus geht das... #h

Im Zuge der "Europäisierung" steht sowieso irgendwann eine Novelle an, zugegeben, daß kann noch ein paar Jährchen dauern aber ich behaupte einfach mal, daß sich kein Däne, kein Schwede, kein Franzose, usw. die Regeln der Deutschen in Sachen Angeln überstülpen lassen wird... Ein Glück sage ich, besteht doch die Hoffnung, das wir Deutschen mal wieder was von Brüssel übergestülpt bekommen... in diesem einen fall wäre ich sogar dafür


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich finde der Schein muss bleiben.
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen ich bin für eine verschärfung der Kontrollen.


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



GolemX schrieb:


> Ich finde der Schein muss bleiben.
> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen ich bin für eine verschärfung der Kontrollen.



Und NOCHMAL:

Der Schein soll ja auch bleiben, nur soll man Ihn ohen Prüfung bekommen wie die restliche Wltbevölkerung auch...

Schärfere Kontrollen? Gerne, aber was hat das mit Prüfung Ja oder Prüfung Nein zu tun????


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> ne richtige Prüfung? Ok... nur wenn das ganze in der Art der Jägerprüfung "ausartet", dann ist angeln ein Privileg für Reiche... Ganz ehrlich, möchte ich das so nicht.


 
Nein Steffen, 

das Angeln nur noch einem "elitären" Kreis vorbehalten sein soll... das kann ja kaum einer wirklich wollen - und ich bestimmt nicht!
Aber da in dem mittlerweile riesigen Thread die Meinung "Schein und Prüfung müssen unbedingt bleiben, Basta!" - oft auch noch ohne irgendwie geartete Begründung - vorherrscht, wollte ich da mal die Qualität der Prüfung anmerken...
Das Dingen ist doch gelinde gesagt Quatsch mit Sosse!
Aber da die große Mehrheit hier auf eine Prüfung besteht - Bitte schön - dann aber Richtig, natürlich auch für "bestehende" Scheininhaber!
Hier scheint sich ja mittlerweise ein "Standesdünkel" aufgebaut zu haben - und das Aufgrund des "Bestehens" einer "Prüfung" die den Namen allerhöchstens auf dem Papier verdient...
Jeder der das mitgemacht hat, weiß doch wovon ich spreche. Die Prüfung in Ihrer bisheriger Form ist doch blanker Hohn und deswegen einfach nicht nötig... Die dabei eingenommen Gelder kann man problemlos mit dem Verkauf des Fischereischeines ausgleichen!

... aber irgendwie scheint es sich um den Untergang des Abendlandes oder schlimmeres zu handeln...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich sehe Stefan wir verstehen uns  #h

Dein Posting kann ich so unterschreiben #h


----------



## pêcheur67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte meinen beiden direkten Vorrednern  zunächst mal zustimmen. Inhaltlich ist da doch Verbesserungspotential vorhanden.
Diese Tatsache und das immerwährende Geschrei "Schein muss sein" vor Allem derer, die den Schein  haben rücken für mich eindeutig den Zweck in den Vordergrund eine Art Zugangsbeschränkung aufrechtzuerhalten, nach dem Motto  "Sonst kommt doch Hinz und Kunz und angelt mir MEINE Fische weg".
Nichts für ungut - Das ist meine Meinung dazu (obwohl ich den Schein habe) und nun bin ich bereit die verbalen Prügel dazu entgegen zu nehmen.


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@pecheur,Keine Prügel,mit dir sind wir schon vier die das ähnlich sehen!

Taxidermist


----------



## nemles

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Fünf #h

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Ammersee-angler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

was für ein sinnloser Thread


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund für einen Schein, außer den im TG geforderten Sachkundenachweis. Dass dieser Schein weder Ahnung noch Respekt vor der Kreatur erzeugt kann man täglich in diesem Board sehen.

Da es deutlich sinnvollere Möglichkeiten gibt einen solchen Sachkundenachweis zu erwerben, kann man dieses Unding auch locker abschaffen.

Uli


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> was für ein sinnloser Thread


;+ Wieso;+

Wenn Du diesen Trööt komplett verfolgt hast und die unsinnigen (wie deinen!) herausfilterst, kann man hier eine ganz vernünftige Diskussion lesen.
Auch wenn ich mich nicht mit den Verfechtern des Abschaffens einverstanden erklären kann, konnte ich schon herauslesen dass man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt.
Und wenn dieser Trööt und diese hervorragende Diskussion noch länger dauern soll, müssten wir deine und ähnliche Kommentare alle känzeln.


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Da es deutlich sinnvollere Möglichkeiten gibt einen solchen Sachkundenachweis zu erwerben, kann man dieses Unding auch locker abschaffen.
> Uli



Servus Uli,
wie soll das denn Deiner Meinung nach aussehen?
Macht der Verein dann selbst seine Sachkundeprüfungen und wenn ja nach welchen Kriterien?
Oder aber der jeweils zuständige Landesfischereiverband, was er ja ohnehin schon macht.. mit anschließender Prüfung vor einem Gremium, um anschließend gegen eine Gebühr den, sagen wir mal "Sachkundenachweis" auszustellen?
Wo ist der Unterschied?

Grüße und Frohe Ostern in die Runde,
René


----------



## Ammersee-angler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Der Thraed is so sinnlos was. was habt ihr dan davon, wenn 5000 hier schreiben. Abschaffen. Nix
Alos könnte man sich ja auch mit sinnvolleren Themen beschäftigen.


----------



## pêcheur67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Der Thraed is so sinnlos was. was habt ihr dan davon, wenn 5000 hier schreiben. Abschaffen. Nix
> Alos könnte man sich ja auch mit sinnvolleren Themen beschäftigen.



Dann mach das doch einfach #h


----------



## Ammersee-angler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Jo, mach ich   wo gibt hier Smilys


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moinsen Rene,

Der Unterschied ist, wenn man die Geschichte in die Hände der Vereine abgäbe, der wesentliche Praxisanteil erheblich erhöht werden könnte. Als ich vor Jahrzehnten diese leidige Prüfung abgelegt habe, durften wir Jugendlichen auch ohne Schein regelmäßig in bestimmten Gewässern, allerdings mit Einschränkungen angeln. In NDS ist, da NDS prinzipiell scheinfrei ist, das noch heute möglich. M.E. lernt man zu angeln und mit Tieren vernünftig umzugehen in dem man es tut. Natürlich gehört dazu auch ein theoretischer Teil - Lebensweisen, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße etc - aber für diese Ausbildung und die Abnahme der Prüfung können auch die Vereine verantwortlich gemacht werden. Die Ausbildung übernimmt der Jugendwart und für die Abnahme der Prüfung ist der Gewässerwart zuständig. Dieses Vorgehen böte die Möglichkeit das Verfahren praxisorientiert, kindgerecht und mit geringerem organisatorischen Aufwand abzuarbeiten.

Greetz Uli


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Moinsen Rene,
> 
> Der Unterschied ist, wenn man die Geschichte in die Hände der Vereine abgäbe, der wesentliche Praxisanteil erheblich erhöht werden könnte. Als ich vor Jahrzehnten diese leidige Prüfung abgelegt habe, durften wir Jugendlichen auch ohne Schein regelmäßig in bestimmten Gewässern, allerdings mit Einschränkungen angeln. In NDS ist, da NDS prinzipiell scheinfrei ist, das noch heute möglich. M.E. lernt man zu angeln und mit Tieren vernünftig umzugehen in dem man es tut. Natürlich gehört dazu auch ein theoretischer Teil - Lebensweisen, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße etc - aber für diese Ausbildung und die Abnahme der Prüfung können auch die Vereine verantwortlich gemacht werden. Die Ausbildung übernimmt der Jugendwart und für die Abnahme der Prüfung ist der Gewässerwart zuständig. Dieses Vorgehen böte die Möglichkeit das Verfahren praxisorientiert, kindgerecht und mit geringerem organisatorischen Aufwand abzuarbeiten.
> 
> Greetz Uli



D'accord..
jedoch bedarf es hier noch ein paar Klarstellungen...
Wenn ich den Tenor der Verfechter des  "Abschaffens" richtig interpretiere, wollen sie garkeine Sachkundeprüfung mehr, sondern den freien Zugang zu den Gewässern ohne Schein oder irgendwelche Prüfungen, siehe Post von Pecheur, welcher den Befürwortern des Fischereischeins, die Forderung nach einem Solchem mit Fischneid begründend vorwirft. (Pecheur verbessere mich wenn ich das fehlintrepretiere).
Ich vertrete die Meinung, dass sehr wohl eine Prüfung erforderlich ist, Sachkunde, Gesetzeskunde in Verbindung mit praktischen Übungen. Wer das organisiert und durchführt ist mir eigentlich Wurscht.... jedoch erachte ich es als notwendig, da für mich waidgerechtes Verhalten am Wasser das A und O ist.

Grüße,
René


----------



## pêcheur67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo René,

mit der erforderlichen Sachkunde hast Du schon recht, trotzdem sehe ich den Schein für viele Angler/Vereine primär als Werkzeug der Zugangsbeschränkung. Mag sein, dass das in Regionen mit vielen potentiellen Anglern und wenig Gewässern seine Berechtigung hat. Der eigentliche Nutzen eines Scheins wird aber m.M.n. bei Weitem nicht erreicht, da sehr viele nach dem absolvierten Pflichtprogramm incl. Prüfung erst einmal Angeln lernen müssen. 
Diejenigen die vor dem Lehrgang keinen Respekt vor Kreatur und Natur hatten bekommen ihn auch im Lehrgang nicht.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



pêcheur67 schrieb:


> Diejenigen die vor dem Lehrgang keinen Respekt vor Kreatur und Natur hatten bekommen ihn auch im Lehrgang nicht.


 
Eben. Wie man hier im Board tagtäglich sehen kann. By the way - die als ach so gefährlich eingestuften Tierrechtsaktivisten könnten einen Anzeigenhagel losfeuern, wenn sie sich, noch nicht mal aufmerksam, durch dieses Board arbeiten würden. Offensichtlich haben hier die meisten einen Sachkundenachweis, aber nutzen tun sie ihn trotzdem nicht. Also was soll das dann? Die Guiding-, Angeljournalisten-, Boilie- etc- Mafiosis tun ihr übriges dazu.

Vorsicht!!!! Das war zynisch.


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



pêcheur67 schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Nutzen eines Scheins wird aber m.M.n. bei Weitem nicht erreicht, da sehr viele nach dem absolvierten Pflichtprogramm incl. Prüfung erst einmal Angeln lernen müssen.
> Diejenigen die vor dem Lehrgang keinen Respekt vor Kreatur und Natur hatten bekommen ihn auch im Lehrgang nicht.



Das "Angeln lernen" wäre dann aber für mich ebenfalls eine Sachkundeprüfung. Eigentlich meinen wir das Gleiche, nur von unterschiedlichen Startpunkten beginnend.
Dem Lernresistenten muß der Umgang mit der lebenden Kreatur beigebracht werden, ob es nun Fischereinschein heißt, oder "Angeln lernen". Wobei ersteres klar definiert ist und letzteres im Auge des Betrachters liegt.
Dazu ein Zitat von Tucholsky...
Erfahrung heißt gar nichts. Man kann seine Sache auch 35 Jahre schlecht machen.

So haben wir zumindest erst einmal den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner gefunden ;-)


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Tenor der Verfechter des  "Abschaffens" richtig interpretiere, wollen sie garkeine Sachkundeprüfung mehr, sondern den freien Zugang zu den Gewässern ohne Schein oder irgendwelche Prüfungen




Hallo René
Sachkundeprüfung nein, Fischereischein ja!

Ich persönlich wünsche mir ein "klein wenig mehr Dänemark" in Deutschland...

Vielleicht sehe ich es einfach zu blauäugig, ich beharre nicht auf meiner Meinung #h

Als ich anfing zu angeln, habe ich mir schlicht und ergreifend auf dem Ordungsamt in Oberursel am Taunus in meinem Geburtsbundesland Hessen einen Fischereischein ausstellen lassen, Prüfung brauchte man nicht, diese habe ich erst gemacht, als ich in den Angelverein eingetreten bin, weil diese Prüfung seitens des Vereines gefordert wurde... der Verein selbst hat diese Prüfung damals abgenommen.

Als dann (ich glaube es war 1992) in Hessen die Prüfung Pflicht wurde, mußte ich diese nicht nachholen, da ich schon vor Einführung dieser Pflichtprüfung einen Fischereischein hatte, ich habe also bis heute keine Pflichtprüfung abgelegt, falle aber mit 21 Jahren ununterbrochenen Fischereischeinbesitzes unter einen Bestandsschutz, den ich bundesweit genieße (Ausnahme Bayern...|supergri )

Das Fischen hat mir mein Opa beigebracht und selbstverständlich hat mir dieser auch beigebracht, wie ich mich als Angler zu verhalten habe...

Wäre ch damals nicht in diesen Verein eingetreten, hätte ich bis heute keine Prüfung gemacht und dürfte trotzdem angeln gehen, hätte keinen Sachkundenachweis... und es gibt tausende von Anglern bundesweit, denen es genauso geht wie mir oder die nie in einen Verein eingetreten sind, die desahlb nie einen Prüfung machen mußten...

Die Prüfung die ich abgelegt habe, war gelinde gesagt für die Füße, wußte ich alles bereits vorher...

Uli (sundvogel) kennt mich persönlich und ich glaube kaum, daß er mich für einen Angler hält, der nicht weiß wie er sich zu benehmen hat (hoffe ich doch wenigstens  )

Wie gesagt, ein klein wenig "mehr Dänemark" würde unserer Angelei in Deutschland gut tun.

Vielleicht war das jetzt ein klein wenig "Off Topic" denn es war ein kleiner Einblick in meine Anglerlaufbahn und von daher sehr subjektiv aber vielleicht verstehen einige jetzt besser, warum ich gegen diese Prüfung bin...


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wünsche mir ein "klein wenig mehr Dänemark" in Deutschland...
> 
> Uli (sundvogel) kennt mich persönlich und ich glaube kaum, daß er mich für einen Angler hält, der nicht weiß wie er sich zu benehmen hat (hoffe ich doch wenigstens  )


 
Ein klein bißchen DK wäre schön.

Wenn man sich persönlich kennt und schätzt, erleichtert das die Kommunikation "on board" doch ganz ungemein...|rolleyes

Uli


----------



## Udolf

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin!
Ich habe lange nicht mehr hier geschrieben, will mich aber jetzt doch mal zu Wort melden.
Seit diesem Jahr gibt es in Hessen einen Praxisteil im Lehrgang, was ich sehr gut finde und den ich hier bei uns auch mit unterrichte(Knotenkunde, betäuben, töten und verwerten und Gerätekunde).
Das mit der Prüfung ist so eine Sache, denn die Leute haben Respekt und stellenweise auch Angst vor der Prüfung, darum hören sie genauer zu und lernen auch dafür, wobei immer etwas hängenbleiben wird.
Schafft man die Prüfung ab, wird es den Effekt haben, das die Leute zum Vorbereitungslehrgang gehen, die Ohren auf Durchzug stellen und nichts, aber auch gar nichts bei Ihnen hängen bleibt, dann könnte man die Leute auch gleich vollkommen ohne Kenntnis ans Wasser lassen.
Und wer will schon Leute als eventuelle Angelnachbarn haben, die nichtswissend da sitzen und nur Mist bauen?
Ich glaube, das dies im Interresse von allen Anglern sein sollte, die Leute nicht ohne Kenntnis ans Wasser zu lassen.

Und die Kenntnis wird nunmal leider nur vermittelt wenn ein gewisser Druck (Prüfung) dahinter steht, denn ohne Prüfung wird kaum noch einer gewillt sein zu lernen, das kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung und sicherlich auch viele von Euch, wenn Ihr mal wirklich ehrlich seit, oder?

So viel von mir.

Gruß... Udo


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@Uli:
So sieht es aus, wir beide wissen ja nicht mal mehr, warum wir uns mal "on Board" gestritten haben #h

@Udolf:
Auf gewisse Art und Weise hast Du Recht... das will ich alle gar nicht bestreiten.

Nur warum erklärt mir keiner in GLAUBHAFTEN Worten, warum man in Dänemark, Schweden usw. sogar Kinder um die 7 Jahre ALLEINE ans Wasser läßt?

Ist es denn WIRKLICH die Bevölketrungsdichte bzw. der Unterschied in derselben? 
Das kann doch nicht alles sein, oder?

Werden denn Skandinavische Kinder derart anders erzogen im Bezug auf Natur und Tierschutz? Ok, das könnte natürlich sein...

Nehmen wir Frankreich als Beispiel, damit die Kluft in der Bevölkerungsdichte etwas kleiner wird und wir zwei Mitteleuropäische Staaten miteinander vergleichen.



Was ist der Grund dafür, daß Franzosen keine Prüfung brauchen? 

Sind Die Franzosen deswegen die schlechteren Angler/Menschen?

Sind die französischen Angler alle Tierquäler?

Nee... das kann mir keiner erzählen...



Meiner Meinung reichen doch Fischereigesetze und Tierschutzgesetz völlig aus...

Man müßte sich natürlich einlesen und zwar EIGENVERANTWORTLICH...

In den Gesetzen steht alles drin, was man darf und was man nicht darf und was man nur zu bestimmten Zeiten darf...

Den Rest regelt das Tierschutzgesetz...


"
Ein "kleines Stück mehr Dänemark..."

Vielleicht würde es auch schon helfen, wenn man in Deutschland das Angeln nicht als Leistungssport ansehen würde, sondern als Hobby, am besten als "Volkshobby" eben wie in den Skandinavischen Ländern...

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die zwei 12 Jährigen Mädels vor 2 Jahren in Frederikshavn auf der Mole, an den Papa mit seinem ca. 5 Jährigen Sohn, der eine eigenen kleine Angel im Wasser hatte...

Wenn etwas JEDER einfach tun kann, wird es normal... so wie in DK, der eine betreibt es prfessioneller als der andere, der eine eben nur als Zeitvertreib... Für "Standesdünkel" ist dann eben einfach kein Platz.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Udolf schrieb:


> Und wer will schon Leute als eventuelle Angelnachbarn haben, die nichtswissend da sitzen und nur Mist bauen?
> Nun, was sollen die denn für einen " Mist " bauen ? Wer angeln will, wird sich in aller Regel vorher schon informieren. Klar, das können nur grobe Erkenntnisse sein, na und ?
> Ich hab nix dagegen, einem Anfänger der sich neben mich setzt und offenkundig Schwierigkeiten hat, helfend unter die Arme zu greifen. Es würde ja nicht so sein, dass die Gewässer von hilflosen Anfängern überlaufen werden. Und ich bin sicher, die Mehrzahl der erfahrenen Angler würden ebenfalls helfen.
> 
> Ich glaube, das dies im Interresse von allen Anglern sein sollte, die Leute nicht ohne Kenntnis ans Wasser zu lassen.
> 
> Und die Kenntnis wird nunmal leider nur vermittelt wenn ein gewisser Druck (Prüfung) dahinter steht, denn ohne Prüfung wird kaum noch einer gewillt sein zu lernen, das kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung und sicherlich auch viele von Euch, wenn Ihr mal wirklich ehrlich seit, oder?
> 
> Eher oder. Wenn ich mich ernsthaft mit einem neuen Thema auseinandersetze, sammle ich dazu im Vorfeld so viele Informationen wie möglich. Und ich bin sicher das die Mehrzahl der Menschen genauso handelt. Lernen kommt nicht in erster Linie vom " Druck " sondern vom Interesse. Und da es sich um ein Hobby handelt, dürfte das Interesse groß genug sein.
> 
> So viel von mir.
> 
> Gruß... Udo


 
Was mich aber jetzt echt interessiert ist, wie der von Dir geschilderte Teil der praktischen Übung in puncto Töten aussieht.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Steffen60431;1987162Vielleicht würde es auch schon helfen schrieb:
			
		

> Deinen gesamten Beitrag unterschreibe ich. Genau so ist es.
> 
> Vielleicht muß man auch nur etwas mehr auf das Thema " Kinder angeln " eingehen. Wenn ich mir so die Beiträge der Befürworter der Prüfung ansehe, fällt mir folgendes ( völlig wertfrei ) auf.
> Der Prüfungslose Anfänger ist erwachsen, hat sich alle möglichen und unmöglichen Angelgeräte gekauft und begibt sich völlig ahnungslos an irgendein Gewässer. Er rödelt dort mit seinem Geraffel rum, schraubt vielleicht erst mal die Rolle falsch rum an und montiert ´nen Blinker an die Posenrute. Dabei macht er einen Heidenlärm, stört die erfahrenen Angler neben sich und fängt denen auch noch die Fische weg. Diese zieht er dann mit der Angel über den Boden, meuchelt sie auf bestialischste Weise nieder, oder steckt sie gar lebend in eine Tüte.
> 
> Nee, Leute. Das ist doch sicher nicht das wahre Szenario.
> 
> Es geht doch in erster Linie darum, die Kinder so früh wie möglich ans Wasser zu bekommen. In anderen Ländern lernen sie spielend das angeln. Sie wachsen quasi in die Matrie hinein, bevor sie überhaupt in der Lage sind, großen Schaden anzurichten. So wie ich und viele meiner Altersgenossen es auch getan haben. Die Prüfung heute verhindert das, bzw. erschwert es ungemein. Zwangsläufig müssen auch die Erziehungsberechtigten einen Fischereischin käuflich erwerben können, eben um die Kiddys zu begleiten.
> 
> Ach übrigens, Die weitaus meisten Bestandteile der heutigen Waidgerechtigkeit stammen aus Zeiten, als noch niemand an eine Prüfung gedacht hat. Seltsam eigentlich.......


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Deinen gesamten Beitrag unterschreibe ich. Genau so ist es.
> 
> Vielleicht muß man auch nur etwas mehr auf das Thema " Kinder angeln " eingehen. Wenn ich mir so die Beiträge der Befürworter der Prüfung ansehe, fällt mir folgendes ( völlig wertfrei ) auf.
> Der Prüfungslose Anfänger ist erwachsen, hat sich alle möglichen und unmöglichen Angelgeräte gekauft und begibt sich völlig ahnungslos an irgendein Gewässer. Er rödelt dort mit seinem Geraffel rum, schraubt vielleicht erst mal die Rolle falsch rum an und montiert ´nen Blinker an die Posenrute. Dabei macht er einen Heidenlärm, stört die erfahrenen Angler neben sich und fängt denen auch noch die Fische weg. Diese zieht er dann mit der Angel über den Boden, meuchelt sie auf bestialischste Weise nieder, oder steckt sie gar lebend in eine Tüte.
> 
> Nee, Leute. Das ist doch sicher nicht das wahre Szenario.
> 
> Es geht doch in erster Linie darum, die Kinder so früh wie möglich ans Wasser zu bekommen. In anderen Ländern lernen sie spielend das angeln. Sie wachsen quasi in die Matrie hinein, bevor sie überhaupt in der Lage sind, großen Schaden anzurichten. So wie ich und viele meiner Altersgenossen es auch getan haben. Die Prüfung heute verhindert das, bzw. erschwert es ungemein. Zwangsläufig müssen auch die Erziehungsberechtigten einen Fischereischin käuflich erwerben können, eben um die Kiddys zu begleiten.
> 
> Ach übrigens, Die weitaus meisten Bestandteile der heutigen Waidgerechtigkeit stammen aus Zeiten, als noch niemand an eine Prüfung gedacht hat. Seltsam eigentlich.......




Sind wir voll auf einer Linie Ralle #h




> Ach übrigens, Die weitaus meisten Bestandteile der heutigen Waidgerechtigkeit stammen aus Zeiten, als noch niemand an eine Prüfung gedacht hat. Seltsam eigentlich.......



Das fällt mir gerade besonders auf... Sollten mal einige drüber nachdenken...


----------



## Gallerts

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> F-Schein ohne Prüfung? Wie soll das umgesetzt werden?
> Jetzt mal bewust übertrieben:
> Heute ist Lehrgang - ich setz mich hin , schau ne Runde dumm aus'm Fenster - aha Zeit is rum und der Schein ist mein. Meine Schuldigkeit hab ich getan.


 
im prinzip läuft es doch genau so. nur dass du dir zu hause noch zu 50% völlig zweckfreie fragen samt antworten in den kopp haust und dann eine multiple choice prüfung "schreibst". 

ich hab 60 fragen von 60 richtig, war mir nur nicht sicher ob ich da das bild einer forelle oder eines saiblings vor mir habe. 

ich weiss jetzt, dass das herz des fisches in der nähe seiner kehle sitz, ich weiss, ich darf keinen müll am angelplatz lassen, ich darf nix vergraben, ich soll die vögel in ruhe lassen und lurche sind geschützt.juhuu.


inwieweit mich das am wasser weiterbringt? was es den fischen bringt, dass ich das weiß?

also: auf jeden fall prüfung (sonst wüsste ich nichtmal wo in etwas das herz eines fisches sitzt!), aber nicht in multiple choice! so lernt man nur a/b/c. und mit praktischer prüfung. und die dünnsinnigen fragen weglassen.. 

es sollte darum gehen wirklich wissen zu vermitteln und nicht nur den vorgaben des gesetzgebers zu entsprechen..


----------



## celtic-fishing

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi,
Ich lebe in Irland und hier gibts sowas wie den Fischereischein leider nicht.

Dementsprechend gehen natuerlich manche Leute auch mit ihren gefangenen Fischen und der Natur um.

Grundsaetzlich natuerlich nichts was mit nem Schein allein behoben waere.
Aber dennoch muessten sich diese Leute bei der Pruefung wenigstens Gedanken machen und wuerden vielleicht auf den Trichter kommen das zum Angeln mehr gehoert als nur Fische an Land zu ziehen.

Also aus diesen Gesichtspunkten ich bin fuer den Angelschein


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



celtic-fishing schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich lebe in Irland und hier gibts sowas wie den Fischereischein leider nicht.
> 
> Dementsprechend gehen natuerlich manche Leute auch mit ihren gefangenen Fischen und der Natur um.
> 
> Grundsaetzlich natuerlich nichts was mit nem Schein allein behoben waere.
> Aber dennoch muessten sich diese Leute bei der Pruefung wenigstens Gedanken machen und wuerden vielleicht auf den Trichter kommen das zum Angeln mehr gehoert als nur Fische an Land zu ziehen.
> 
> Also aus diesen Gesichtspunkten ich bin fuer den Angelschein



Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du Deutscher bist, der in Irland lebt, richtig?

Frag mal die Iren, was die davon halten würden ne Prüfung vorgesetzt zu bekommen um angeln zu dürfen...


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



celtic-fishing schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich lebe in Irland und hier gibts sowas wie den Fischereischein leider nicht.
> 
> Dementsprechend gehen natuerlich manche Leute auch mit ihren gefangenen Fischen und der Natur um.


Hallo Celtic-fishing,

ich lebe in Deutschland und hier gibt es den Fischereischein mit Prüfung.

... und wie ist es hier? "Dementsprechend gehen natürlich manche Leute auch mit Ihren gefangenen Fischen und der Natur um.":m

Ich kenne persönlich, möcht es mal prozentual ausdrücken, zu 80% verantwortungsvolle Angler - mag sein, das dieses an unserer ländlichen Gegend liegt - aber von diesen 80% hat nicht EINER das ordnungsgemäße Angeln und den vernünftigen Umgang mit der Kreatur bei der Fischereiprüfung gelernt... das war bei allen schon weit vorher drin! 
Und bei den verbleibenden 20% hat auch keine Prüfung was geholfen...

Ich bleib dabei, ist Unsinn und der Deutschen Gesetzeswut entsprungen!#c

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Udolf

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Der Praktische Teil des Betäuben und tötens besteht darin:
Es kann sich jeder Teilnehmer(was aber bisher niemand in Anspruch genommen hat da noch freiwillig) eine oder mehrere Forellen käuflich natürlich zum selbstkostenpreis vorbestellen und am letzten Tag bei der Praxis bekommen sie in kleinen Gruppen einmal vorgemacht wie es geht un sollen es anschließend nachmachen.

Es war ja bisher nur ein Kurs dieses Jahr und wir sind es alles noch am strukturieren, da der Verband einfach nur gesagt hat, das ist jetzt so und macht mal was draus.

Im letzten Kurs haben wir daher einen großen Gummifisch dabei gehabt wo jeder mal draufhauen sollte, ich war echt entsetzt, die haben nicht wie ich befürchtet habe den Gimmifisch kaputtgehauen, nee, die haben ihn nur ganz leicht gekitzelt, sie mußten dann so lange wiederholen, bis nach unserem Augenmaß der Fisch auch wirklich betäubt war(wie sollten wir es denn auch sonst machen, es gibt bisher keine Fischdummies mit Sensoren).
Dann haben wir ausführlich erklärt wie man den Fisch mit welchem Messer tötet und auch die Gründer der Messerwahl genannt usw.

Da muß jetzt erstmal Rutiene reinkommen und dann können wir ruhigen Gewissens behaupten, das wir getan haben was wir konnten um den Teilnehmern alles zu diesem Thema nahe zu bringen.

Sicher, was die nachher am Wasser wirklich machen, darauf haben wir keinen Einfluß, aber wenn auch nur 10% sich daran halten, dann sind es 10% weniger Angler die am Wasser die Tiere quälen und auch evtl. gröbere Verstöße von anderen nicht einfach nur missachten und auf die Leute zugehen um ihnen zu erklären, wie es richtig gemacht wird.

Gruß... Udo


----------



## Gallerts

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich nicht aus versehen einen fisch fange, wenn kein erfahrener angler daneben steht. 
wie an anderer stelle erwähnt, nicht einfach, weil ich keine angler kenne, im zweifelsfall warte ich bis mai...


----------



## Hansa-Fan

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin, 
ich hatte vor einiger Zeit das zweifelhafte Vergnügen, an einem sogenannten Forellenpuff zu angeln. Die dort angelnden Herrschaften in Ballonseide gekleidet, mit billigerer Supermarktausrüstung bewaffnet und im Umgang mit den Fischen mehr als unkundig will ich an unseren Gewässern nicht sehen. Dies wäre verantwortungslos gegenüber der Kreatur, schlecht  für die Natur und letztendlich das Ende für das organisierte und somit waidgerechte Angeln. Daher bin ich voll für den Schein mit Prüfung und Lehrgang. Allderdings in abgeschwächter Form. Themenbereiche, die der einfache Angler nicht beherrschen muß, wie beispielsweise "Fischbesatz" muss nicht gelehrt werden.

Petri Heil
Hansa-Fan


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

|good:

Ich hatte es schon in einem ähnlichen Trööt geschrieben:

Wenn es keinen "Zwang" mehr gibt, sich mit der Angelfischerei
vorab zu beschäftigen, werden sich diese Leute tatsächlich informieren? Kleines Beispiel: Man will zum Friedfischangeln eine Posenmontage benutzen, man geht in den Angelladen, kauft sich eine Pose,Schrotblei, Hakenvorfächer und Köder..... halt! ... so einfach? Schaut man sich nur das Vorfachpäckchen an, wird ein Teilnehmer eines guten Vorbereitungslehrganges auf die Vorfachstärke achten (ihr wisst ja, Sollbruchstelle). Ein "Ungeprüfter" schaut sich nur das bescheuerte Bildchen 
auf der Verpackung an (da ist ein Brassen abgebildet, also passt das) und schon riskiert er, dass bei Schnurbruch (genau.. Bremseinstellung, lernt man auch da) die Hauptschnur reisst und der Fisch mit Haken, Vorfach, Wirbel, Blei, Pose und 20m Hauptschnur sich irgendwo festhängt und elendig stirbt!

Nu kommt natürlich das Argument: "so was kann man auch bei Vereinen lernen oder der Händler erzählt einem das"! So nen Quatsch, ein Händler will Umsatz machen, nicht den Angellehrer
spielen. Verein? Oh man, ich kenne soviele Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionäre, soviele Vereinsangler, die können nicht mal nach 30 Jahren den Blood- oder Tönnchenknoten. 

Nö die Prüfung sollte bestehen bleiben. Allerdings nicht in der jetzigen Bio-Gedöns-Form ala Bayern (sorry ihr "Süddeutschen"  ). Mehr praxisbezogen wäre schon gut, dann würden wir wahrscheinlich auch diese Diskussion nicht führen!

Gruß
Belle


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Nabend,

 So eine gänzliche Abschaffung des F-Schein + Prüfung auf einen Schlag von 100 auf 0 würden uns Angler am Teich bescheren die wir dort nicht sehen wollen. (zB Herrschaften in Ballonseide gekleidet *LOL*,). Jemand der jetzt von heute auf morgen mit dem angeln anfangen will , soll der sich mit Nullahnung ans Gewässer setzen können? Schwarzangler die im warsten Sinne des Wortes die Gewässer plündern , denen soll der Zugang dafür legalisiert werden? Am besten noch die Frikadellenmafia hoffähig mache oder wie? Wer will das alles? Wohl keiner!!

Und die andere Seite?
Da ist der Nachwuchs. Lehrgan , Prüfung , Zeit und Geld.................. Kein Wunder wenn die Anglerwelt vergreist. Was ist mit dem Gelegenheits / Sonntagsangler?. Da gibts genug von denen die dies nur illegal machen können , sich aber am Gewässer vernünftig verhalten.

Wenn alle Angler ihr Hobby von Kindesbeinen  hätten angefangen zu erlernen  , andere die Möglichkeiten hätten das ihnen immer ein erfahrener Partner zur Seite steht ........................... sicher dann brauchen wir den ganzen Humbug nicht.Schon garnicht so wie es zur Zeit gehandhabt wird.

Änderungsbedarf ist vorhanden , nur bei der Umsetzung , da werden in den Kleinstaten garantiert wieder Grabenkämpfe durchgeführt. 
Generell halte ich dieses Vorhaben nicht für durchführbar. Denn dafür sind wir zu Deutsch!


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Interessante Diskussion. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe führt der Erwerb eines Fischereischeines dazu, dass man nicht in Ballonseide gekleidet ans Fischwasser kommt.#6

Wenn jetzt auch noch die Flecktarnproleten wegbleiben würden, dann wäre wohl sogar Herr oder Frau Farina zufrieden.#6 (Achtung Insider)

Eine Form der Qualifikation abzuverlangen liegt doch im Ermessen des Pächters, sprich den Vereinen, die in der Regel den Verbänden angeschlossen sind. Obwohl es in Nds. keine gesetzliche Prüfungspflicht gibt, muß man wenn man in einem Vereinsgewässer angeln will, im Allgemeinen die Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt haben.

Diese Prüfung ist zumindest in der Form in der sie heute abgelegt wird, doch reine Geldschneiderei. Man stelle sich vor, dass tatsächlich eine praktische Prüfung abgelegt werden muß. Fangen, töten, Nachweis der Kenntnis rechtlicher Bestimmungen. Das reicht. Wenn ich sehe, dass Jugendliche heute mit so einem kleinem gelben Castingwurfteil zur Prüfung gehen, dann kann man doch nur noch lachen. Wie albern ist denn dieses Gedöns, Spinnfischerprüfung, Fliegenprüfung und jetzt demnächst noch Kleiderordnungsprüfung:q.

Was spricht dagegen, Kinder mit 10-14 Jahren in eine Friedfischgruppe aufzunehmen und dann mit denen angeln zu gehen? Besser lernen die das nimmer. Dann kann ihnen doch mit meinetwegen stark vereinfachter Prüfung irgendwann der Schein gegeben werden.

Uli


----------



## Hansa-Fan

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

_Eine Form der Qualifikation abzuverlangen liegt doch im Ermessen des Pächters, sprich den Vereinen, die in der Regel den Verbänden angeschlossen sind. Obwohl es in Nds. keine gesetzliche Prüfungspflicht gibt, muß man wenn man in einem Vereinsgewässer angeln will, im Allgemeinen die Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt haben._

In MV stellt sich die Sache etwas anders dar, fast alle Gewässer mit einem Erlaubnisschein des LAV beangelt werden dürfen.

_ Diese Prüfung ist zumindest in der Form in der sie heute abgelegt wird, doch reine Geldschneiderei. Man stelle sich vor, dass tatsächlich eine praktische Prüfung abgelegt werden muß. Fangen, töten, Nachweis der Kenntnis rechtlicher Bestimmungen. Das reicht. Wenn ich sehe, dass Jugendliche heute mit so einem kleinem gelben Castingwurfteil zur Prüfung gehen, dann kann man doch nur noch lachen. Wie albern ist denn dieses Gedöns, Spinnfischerprüfung, Fliegenprüfung und jetzt demnächst noch Kleiderordnungsprüfung:q._

Ich sagte bereits, das die Prüfung anders (abgespeckt)  gestaltet werden muss. Ich musste 1980 als Teil der Prüfung auch casten und halte dieses heute wie damals für mehr als überflüssig wie so manches andere mehr. Mein Hinweis auf die "Angler" in Ballonseide hat überhaupt nichts mit einer Kleiderordnung zu tun. Aber die gerade so gekleideten Herren verkörperten an diesem See nun mal die Art von Anglern, die unserem Ansehen nur schaden und eine Angriffsfläche für die bieten, die eh keine Angler mehr in Deutschland sehen wollen.
Und das, weil sie die einfachsten Regeln des waidgerechten Fischens nicht beherrschen (weil  ihnen der Nachweis der Befähigung nicht abverlangt wurde!!!)

_ Was spricht dagegen, Kinder mit 10-14 Jahren in eine Friedfischgruppe aufzunehmen und dann mit denen angeln zu gehen? Besser lernen die das nimmer. Dann kann ihnen doch mit meinetwegen stark vereinfachter Prüfung irgendwann der Schein gegeben werden._

Bin ganz Deiner Meinung. Oder einzelne Kinder in Begleitung einer Person mit Sportfischereiprüfung.

Uli[/quote]

Petri Heil
Hansa-Fan


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin verblüfft. Wieso ist hier einer meiner Meinung???

Nein im Ernst, das ist ja das was ich sage, die Gewässer gehören zu den Verbänden.

Das mit Ballon- und Flecktarn war selbstverständlich ein Scherz.


----------



## Udolf

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Das mit der Jugend stimmt leider, da muß massiv dran gearbeitet werden, denn es hat nunmal nicht mehr jeder das Geld so locker wie das mal war.
Das gilt nicht nur für den Lehrgang, das gilt auch für die Vereine, die dann 300-500€ als Einstiegsgebühr von erwachsenen und etwa die Hälfte von Jugendlichen haben wollen, da ist eigentlich die schwarzanglerei schon vorprogrammiert.

Die Lehrgänge kann man zumindest bei Uns hier nicht mehr billiger machen(Lokation mieten, Unterlagen, sonstige organisatorische Kosten), es sei denn der Staat hilft dabei, was ja wieder für Staatliches Erachten unnötige Ausgaben wären, also wird es eher noch teurer als billiger, was ich sehr schade finde, gerade für die Jugendlichen, denn ich sehe sie lieber vernünftig am Wasser als pöbelnd am Bahnhof oder sonst wo.

Gruß... Udo


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Generell halte ich dieses Vorhaben nicht für durchführbar. Denn dafür sind wir zu Deutsch!



Da muß ich Dir leider zustimmen Gunnar...
Wie gesagt, ein "klein wenig mehr Dänemark" würde uns da gut tun...

DIe Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt...


----------



## Fliegenfänger

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Einen Lehrgang mit Prüfung sollte man meiner Meinung nach beibehalten, allerdings zu moderaten Preisen, gerade für Jugendliche. Was mich stört ist die Fischereiabgabe bei der Verlängerung des Fischereischeines. Damit werden aus meiner Sicht vorwiegend die schlaffen Sesselfurzer im Rathaus bezahlt, was davon als Beihilfe für Besatz an den Verein zurückkommt ist recht wenig. 

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## pêcheur67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

|good:


----------



## angler24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Wieso sollte der Angelschein abgeschafft werden?

Das bald jeder dem langweilig ist nachmittags ans Wasser gehen kann und seinen Spaß haben kann?

Nein Danke!!!

Ich denke man sollte eine gewisse Grundkenntnis schon besitzen mit dem Umgang von Fischen (und auch dem Gewässer).

Sonst würde vielleicht ganz Deutschland am Wasser hocken (und dann wünsch ich dir viel Spasß)


Strikt dagegen!|abgelehn



Was anderes: WIe kommst du darauf einen solchen Thread aufzumachen?


----------



## Flo_97209

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Abschaffen?! 
Wenn man sieht was bei uns so am Wasser rumhockt (und rummüllt), dann sollte man eher die Lehrgangs- und Prüfungsgebühren auf den 10-fachen Betrag anheben. :e


----------



## Janbr

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Damit werden aus meiner Sicht vorwiegend die schlaffen Sesselfurzer im Rathaus bezahlt, was davon als Beihilfe für Besatz an den Verein zurückkommt ist recht wenig.


 
Nein, die werden von der Verwaltungsgebühr bezahlt. Die Fischereiabgabe wird zur " Förderung des Fischereiwesens und der fischereilichen Forschungstätigkeit" verwendet. Dies ist in den einzelnen Fischereigesetzen der Länder so festgehalten. In den einzelnen Gesetzen wird der Verwendungszweck sogar genau spezifiziert (z.B. für RP VwV- FischG § 36)



> Vom Ministerium wird die Fischereiabgabe nach Anhörung des Landesfischereibeirats zur Förderung des Fischereiwesens und der fischereilichen Forschungstätigkeit verwendet. Die Mittel werden auch in Absprache mit den Fischereiverbänden insbesondere für solche Maßnahmen verwendet, die der Verbesserung und Erweiterung der Fischereimöglichkeiten dienen. Die Fischereiabgabe kann auch zur Förderung der nicht durch Haushaltsmittel des Landes zu finanzierenden zweckgebundenen fischereilichen Versuchs- und Forschungstätigkeit des Landes verwendet werden. Die Fischereiabgabe ist an das Land abzuführen und ist von diesem zweckgebunden zu verwenden.


 
Gruß

Jan


----------



## Fliegenfänger

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

War mir neu.
Ich dachte das Geld soll an die ortsansässigen Vereine für Besatz u. Gewässerpflege zurückfließen.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## pêcheur67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



angler24 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Angelschein abgeschafft werden?
> 
> Das bald jeder dem langweilig ist nachmittags ans Wasser gehen kann und seinen Spaß haben kann?
> 
> Nein Danke!!!
> 
> Ich denke man sollte eine gewisse Grundkenntnis schon besitzen mit dem Umgang von Fischen (und auch dem Gewässer).
> 
> Sonst würde vielleicht ganz Deutschland am Wasser hocken (und dann wünsch ich dir viel Spasß)
> 
> 
> Strikt dagegen!|abgelehn
> 
> 
> 
> Was anderes: WIe kommst du darauf einen solchen Thread aufzumachen?




Ich habs ja ein ganzes Stück weiter oben schonmal geschrieben. Meiner Meinung nach Grund Nr. 1 : Zugangsbeschränkung aus Angst dass man "seine" Fische von irgend einem Dahergelaufenen vor der Nase weggefangen bekommt. |rolleyes
Wenns wirklich so wäre bekäme ich an meinen Angelgewässern keinen Platz mehr. Und das in einem Verein der wegen der Grenznahen Lage einen sehr großen Anteil Deutscher ohne Schein als Mitglieder hat.


----------



## Janbr

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Fliegenfänger

Das ist durchaus möglich. Vereine und Verbände können aus diesem Topf Gelder für Besatzmassnahmen und Renaturierungsmassnahmen erhalten, wenn der Landesfischereibeirat dem zustimmt.

Ich kenne mich in der Vereinsarbeit nicht sehr gut aus, aber meines Wissens nach, können hier Anträge auf Zuschüsse für solche Massnahmen gestellt werden. Baer ich denke das ist (mal wieder ;-)) Ländersache.

Schöne Grüße

Jan


----------



## Green Highlander

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Habe den ganzen thread nun uerberflogen. Habe selber die Pruefung in Bayern gemacht und im Prinzip war der Kurs gut. Alles was noetig ist um unseren Sport auszufuehren wurde erklaert. da ich aber schon 20 Jahre "illegal" in einem Privatfischer fischte war es fuer mich nix neues mehr. Aber fuer fast alle anderen die da sassen und vor der Pruefung schwitzten. In Bayern mussten wir im praktischen Teil auch jeder eine Forelle waidgerecht toeten und ausnehmen. Aber er praktische Teil gehoert zu Kosten der Theorie ausgeweitet. Ein praktisches Fischen gab es nicht. Seltsam? Nur die Theorie darueber.
Die Pruefung andererseits mit der hohen Durchfallquote in Bayern koennte erleichtert werden wenn der praktische Teil, der ja das Wichtigste ist, ausgeweitet wuerde.

Da ich nun in Norwegen wohne erlaube ich mir einen Vergleich. Ich habe hier den Jagdschein gemacht. Voellig unkompliziert obwohl ich damals noch kaum norwegisch konnte. Ich habe dann zum Vergleich gesagt, dass in D der Fischereischein viel aufwendiger sei und da kam nur Staunen zurueck. Warum? Naja meinte ich, in D muss man eben so anfangen: Das ist ein Baum, das ist ein Fisch...   zugegeben etwas uebertrieben aber in Norwegen gehen fast alle und ich meine fats alle Kinder irgendwann einmal angeln  oder mit Eltern oder Grosseltern auf die Jagd. Das Verstaendins fuer die Natur wird quasi mit in die Erziehung gelegt. Das fehlt in D fast voellg. 
Uebrigens darf ich mit dem norwegischn Jagschein weltweit jagen nur nicht in D weil ich noch nen dt. Pass habe.
Ist zwar nicht das richtige Forum dafuer aber wer den norwegischen Jagdschein machen moechte darf sich ruhig an mich wenden.


----------



## Hunter85

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> |peinlich Für für Deutschland!
> Wer ist für das abschaffen des Fischereischeins in Deutschland.
> Also ich ja.#v


 
Das einzigste was peinlich ist, bist du mit deinem sinnlosen Beitrag hier!


----------



## MPluto

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Hunter85 schrieb:


> Das einzigste was peinlich ist, bist du mit deinem sinnlosen Beitrag hier!


#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v

Da kann ich dir nur recht geben!!!


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Über Sinn und Unsin der Prüfung hab ich hier schon genug geschrieben. Auch was ich vom Fischreischein halte.

Aber wenn ich hier lese, dass wenn nach der Abschaffung des Scheines die Gewässer mit Anglern überfüllt sein sollten, ist quatsch.
Wer sich nicht an die Regeln (Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, erlaubte Fischereimethoden) hält, darf sich nicht beklagen verknackt zu werden. Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Also wird sich auch Papa mit dem Sohne schlau machen müssen, was er darf und was nicht. Die Art der Kleidung hat keinen Einfluss auf den Umgang mit der Kreatur.

Ich gehe regelmäßig an die Elbe und man muss angelnde Menschen schon suchen.

Beispiel:
Niedersachsen hat keine Fischereischeinpflicht.
Mitzuführen ist lediglich der Personalausweis.
Für die freien Gewässer in Niedersachsen braucht man keinen Fischereischein, natürlich auch keinen Erlaubnisschein.

In niedersächsischen *freien* Gewässern wie Küste und z.B. die Elbe zwischen HH und Nordsee darf also jeder ohne Fischereischein angeln.
An den meisten verpachteten Gewässern bekommt man keinen Erlaubnisschein ohne den Nachweis über die abgelegte Fischerprüfung, oder den Sportfischerpass, oder einen Fischereischein. Forellenpuffs sind auch wieder eine Ausnahme. Da geht der Gewinn vor.

Die Sache hat nur einen Haken. Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz darfst du aber ohne Sachkundenachweis keinen Fisch töten. Den Sachkundenachweis kannst du nur durch die Prüfung erlangen.
Oder du nimmst jemanden mit, der für dich die Fische töten darf.....

Ach ja, wie ist das denn mit den Tourischeinen in SH und MV? Erkauft man sich so den Sachkundenachweis begrenzt auf 40 Tage??

Also, es geht auch in unserem bürokratisierten Deutschland ohne Fischereischein


----------



## Udolf

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Dann guck mal genauer hin wie es in MV abgeht, ich war da und war entsetzt, da lagen Fische in der Gegend rum die man gefangen aber nicht verwertet hat und alles war zugemüllt, dazu trieben unzählige tote Fische im Wasser rum, ist es das was wir wollen????

Ich denke, das es das nicht ist und bin und werde immer für einen Vorbereitungslehrgang mit anschließender Prüfung sein.

Schönen Tag noch.

Gruß... Udo


----------



## Checco

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hm, die Fischerprüfung.
Ich wohne an der Grenze zu Holland und in Holland braucht man ja bekanntlich keinen Nachweis über eine Fischerprüfung, deshalb gibts wahrscheinlich dort mehr deutsche Angler als holländische.#4
Es ist ja auch schön einfach mal nach Roermond an die Maas oder Plassen zu düsen, ist ja direkt um die Ecke. Da gibts teilweise mehr Wasser als in so manch einem deutschen Bundesland|supergri.
Was mich nur wundert ist, Holland gehört mit zu den besten Raubfischgewässern, viele Deutsche jammern das es dort im Gegensatz zu hier viel mehr Fisch gibt.
Wie oben schon erwähnt, die Holländer haben keine Prüfung abgelegt und scheinen mit der Kreatur Fisch trotzdem besser umzugehen als wir hier in Deutschland die eine Prüfung abgelegt haben.
Ob wir eine Prüfung unbedingt brauchen weiß ich nicht, daß was man da lernt hat ja nicht wirklich viel mit angeln zu tun, man darf nicht mal zum Testen am Gewässer sitzen und nen Wurm baden, es könnte ja nem Fisch die Angel auf den Kopf fallen und das wäre wohl nicht mehr waidgerecht#q.
Wohl darf man sich in ein Auto setzten zum üben und schauen was dabei rum kommt.(Natürlich mit Fahrlehrer, beim Angelkurs nicht mal mit Fischlehrer)


----------



## caddel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Niedersachsen hat keine Fischereischeinpflicht.
> Mitzuführen ist lediglich der Personalausweis.
> Für die freien Gewässer in Niedersachsen braucht man keinen Fischereischein, natürlich auch keinen Erlaubnisschein.
> 
> In niedersächsischen *freien* Gewässern wie Küste und z.B. die Elbe zwischen HH und Nordsee darf also jeder ohne Fischereischein angeln.
> An den meisten verpachteten Gewässern bekommt man keinen Erlaubnisschein ohne den Nachweis über die abgelegte Fischerprüfung, oder den Sportfischerpass, oder einen Fischereischein. Forellenpuffs sind auch wieder eine Ausnahme. Da geht der Gewinn vor.
> 
> 
> Ach ja, wie ist das denn mit den Tourischeinen in SH und MV? Erkauft man sich so den Sachkundenachweis begrenzt auf 40 Tage??
> 
> Also, es geht auch in unserem bürokratisierten Deutschland ohne Fischereischein


 

Moin Dirkbu,

was Du da schreibst ist leider ein allgemeiner Irrtum.
*Nds. FischereiG (Nds. FischG,NI)*

*§ 59 Nds. FischG - Landesrecht Niedersachsen*
(1) Personen mit Hauptwohnsitz in Niedersachsen, die 
1. 
das vierzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben,
2. 
eine Fischerprüfung bei einem anerkannten Landesfischereiverband oder die vorgeschriebene Fischerprüfung in einem anderen Bundesland oder die Prüfung als Berufsfischer abgelegt haben,



hat die Gemeinde ihres Wohnsitzes auf Antrag einen Fischereischein als Lichtbildausweis auszustellen. Der Fischereischein gilt für unbeschränkte Zeit.

(2) Personen, die mindestens drei Jahre als Küstenfischer tätig waren und das für die Führung eines Fischereifahrzeugs erforderliche Patent besitzen, kann ein Fischereischein auch ohne Prüfung ausgestellt werden.

(3) Der Fischereischein kann Personen versagt werden, 
1. 
die betreut werden ( § 1896 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs ),
2. 
die gröblich oder wiederholt gegen Vorschriften des Fischereirechts oder des Tierschutzrechts verstoßen haben.



(4) Treten Umstände nachträglich ein, derentwegen der Fischereischein versagt werden könnte, oder werden sie der Gemeinde nachträglich bekannt, so kann diese den Fischereischein für ungültig erklären und einziehen.



*Laut Gesetz mußt Du eine Fischerprüfung ablegen.*

*Nach bestehen erhälst Du ein Prüfungszeugnis. Mit diesem, in Verbindung mit einem Personalausweises darfst Du dann in den freien Gewässern angeln.*


----------



## caddel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Klicke auch mal hier und lese ganz genau.

http://www.vdsf.de/angeln/leitfaden.pdf


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



caddel schrieb:


> *Laut Gesetz mußt Du eine Fischerprüfung ablegen.*
> 
> *Nach bestehen erhälst Du ein Prüfungszeugnis. Mit diesem, in Verbindung mit einem Personalausweises darfst Du dann in den freien Gewässern angeln.*


 


Auch das ist ein allgemeiner Irrtum...

Das Prüfungszeugnis berechtigt nicht, auch nicht in Verbindung mit einem gültigen Personalausweis zum Fischen an freien Gewässern. Ohne den Schein und die gültigen Marken ist das Angeln verboten.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz darfst du aber ohne Sachkundenachweis keinen Fisch töten. Den Sachkundenachweis kannst du nur durch die Prüfung erlangen.


Das ist falsch.
Du musst die Sachkunde besitzen und danach handeln, Du musst aber KEINEN Nachweis führen dass Du die Sachkunde erlangt hast.

Im Gesetz sind die Gruppen aufgeführt (z. B. Metzger), die Sachkunde nachweisen MÜSSEN, Angler stehn da nicht drin.

Zum Gesetz in Niedersachsen:


> Fischereierlaubnisschein, Fischereischein
> 
> § 57
> (1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft (§§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt, hat einen Fischereischein *oder* einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen.



Gesetzlich braucht man also in meinen Augen keinen Schein in Niedersachsen.
Den braucht man nur dann, wenn der Gewässerbewirtschafter das für die Ausstellung einer Fichereierlaubnis verlangt.
Wie das in den "freien" Gewässern aussieht, weiß ich aber auch nicht, da ja im Gesetz steht:


> einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein)


Und in "freien" Gewässern hat man ja wohl keinen Erlaubnisschein (oder wie ist das in Niedersachsen??)..


----------



## caddel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Auch das ist ein allgemeiner Irrtum...
> 
> Das Prüfungszeugnis berechtigt nicht, auch nicht in Verbindung mit einem gültigen Personalausweis zum Fischen an freien Gewässern. Ohne den Schein und die gültigen Marken ist das Angeln verboten.
> 
> Gruß Mike


 
Mike, doch in Niedersachen ist es so. Übrigens das einzige Bundesland, das es so handhabt.


----------



## Dorschfutzi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Warum abschaffen, erst gar nicht anschaffen!

Wo in der EU gibt es solch ein Theater wie bei uns. Alles nur 

Geldschinderei.   #q

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## caddel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Thomas

Es ist in Niedersachsen so, das man, wie überall in der BRD, eine Prüfung ablegen muss.
Dafür gibt es dann ein Prüfungszeugnis.

Mit diesem Prüfungszeugnis k*ann* man zum Amt gehen und einen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit erwerben. Kostet so ca. 30 €. (Weiß es nicht genau, sorry). Dieser Schein ist der Nachweis um auch in anderen Bundesländern angeln zu dürfen.

Willst man jetzt in einen Verein, wird dieser Schein verlangt. Will man eine Gastkarte, wird dieser Schein verlangt.

Will man nur an freien Gewässern, wie z.B. Stromelbe oder Norsee, also Küstengewässer angeln genügt der Prüfungsnachweis und ein Personalausweis.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> @ Thomas
> 
> Es ist in Niedersachsen so, das man, wie überall in der BRD, eine Prüfung ablegen muss.
> Dafür gibt es dann ein Prüfungszeugnis.


Überall stimmt schon mal nicht, in Brandenburg kann man ganz ohne Prüfung Friedfisch angeln  - nur Fischereiabgabe bezahlen, in M-V und SH kann man mit einem Urlaubsangelschein auch ohne Prüfung angeln.

Und das Gesetz ist doch eigentlich klar, oder?


> Fischereierlaubnisschein, Fischereischein
> 
> § 57
> (1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft (§§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt, hat einen Fischereischein *oder* einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen.



Also entweder Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein *ODER* Perso und Erlaubnisschein..
(sofern der Kartenausgeber nicht die Prüfung verlangt für seine Karten, gesetzlich ist das aber klar: Keine Prüfung erforderlich..)


----------



## caddel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ dirkbu @ Thomas

*SORRY*,

Ihr habt Recht. Es ist in Niedersachsen wirklich keine Prüfung mehr nötig um an freien Gewässern zu angeln.

Allerdings, Erlaubniskarten und Vereinsmitgliedschaften gibt es nur, wenn man eine Prüfung abgelegt hat.

Diese Auskunft habe ich gerade vom VDSF bekommen.

Somit bewahrheitet sich für *mich* mal wieder: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat,.............

Noch mals Entschuldigung

Gruß
Caddel#h


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Kein Problem, dafür ist das Forum hier ja da, damit man sowas ruhig ausdiskutiert..


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch.
> Du musst die Sachkunde besitzen und danach handeln, Du musst aber KEINEN Nachweis führen dass Du die Sachkunde erlangt hast.
> 
> Im Gesetz sind die Gruppen aufgeführt (z. B. Metzger), die Sachkunde nachweisen MÜSSEN, Angler stehn da nicht drin.
> 
> Zum Gesetz in Niedersachsen:
> 
> 
> Gesetzlich braucht man also in meinen Augen keinen Schein in Niedersachsen.
> Den braucht man nur dann, wenn der Gewässerbewirtschafter das für die Ausstellung einer Fichereierlaubnis verlangt.
> Wie das in den "freien" Gewässern aussieht, weiß ich aber auch nicht, da ja im Gesetz steht:
> 
> Und in "freien" Gewässern hat man ja wohl keinen Erlaubnisschein (oder wie ist das in Niedersachsen??)..


 
Hallo Thomas und Caddel,

schön, dass ihr auch was dazu sagst.
Mit der Sachkunde ist es so eine Grauzone.... Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher.
Bei der Fischerprüfung wurde die Tötung auch als Grauzone vermittelt.
Daher möchte ich mich auch nicht wirklich festlegen.
Fakt ist: Niedersachsen keine Fischereischeinpflicht. Mitzuführen ist nur der Personalausweis.
Fakt ist auch: Kein Problem wenn ich andere Leute ohne Fischerprüfung beim angeln an freien Gewässern dabei habe. Die angeln und im Notfall darf ich die Fische töten.
Fakt ist nach dem Tierschutzgesetz auch, dass du ohne Sachkundenachweis kein Wirbeltier/Fisch töten darfst. Wenn man kein Metzger oder Berufsfischer oder ähnliches ist, wird der Sachkundenachweis schwer. besonders, wenn man nur den Perso mitführen muss.
An verpachteten Gewässern sieht es anders aus. Ich bin im Verein und unser Verein verlangt die Fischerprüfung. Sonst keine Gastkarte. Finde ich auch einigermaßen OK. Schade, dass nur ausländische Touris keine Gastkarte bekommen können... Wegen Prüfung halt...
Ach ja, es ist nirgens geregelt, wie ich den Sachkundenachweis zum töten von Fischen nach dem Tierschutzgesetz nachweisen muss....
Hab ja nur den Perso dabei, wenn ich an freien Gewässern angel.

Aber man sieht, es geht ohne Fischereischein. Oder sieht jemand die Leute Schulter an Schulter an den freien Gewässern in Niedersachsen beim angeln stehen (wie in Kappeln auf Hering)?
Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Gewässerschweine, die ihren Dreck hinterlassen, oder sich andersweitig fehlverhalten sind auch bei den Fischereischein- und Erlaubnisscheinbesitzern zu finden!!!

Die Berufs- und Industriefischer sind eh die größten Gewässerschweine. Oder glaubst du, dass z.B. dein Fischstäbchen schonend behandelt wurde?????

Wie wurde dein z.B. Hering in Tomatensoße gewonnen?


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



caddel schrieb:


> @ dirkbu @ Thomas
> 
> *SORRY*,
> 
> Ihr habt Recht. Es ist in Niedersachsen wirklich keine Prüfung mehr nötig um an freien Gewässern zu angeln.


 
Die Prüfung war noch nie nötig. Früher ist man in Niedersachsen (Stade) einfach zur Stadt gegangen und hat sich einen Schein gekauft. Wie überall im Ausland außer A und CH.
Ich war nur so blöd und hab nicht 3 aufeinanderfolgende Scheine aufbewahrt. Man hat sie halt weggeworfen.... 
Sonst hatte ich damit meinen Fischereischein so bekommen....


----------



## Laracitus

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo A-Boarder,

ich bin erst seit einigen Tagen im A-Board dabei. Ersteinmal ein dickes Lob. Die Informationsvielfallt ist enorm, interessant und hilft einem sehr schnell weiter.

Ich komme aus MVP (Schweriner Gegend) und habe mich für Juni zum Kurs mit anschließender Prüfung angemeldet. Auch die Diskusionen um die Abschaffung halten mich nicht davon ab. Wer weiß was wirklich kommt. Meine letzten Erfahrungen mit der Angel liegen schon einige Jahre zurück. Damals war ich mit jemandem unterwegsder einen Schein besaß, da brauchte ich keinen. Aber wie gesagt, mind. 17 Jahre her. Jetzt habe ich das Angeln für mich wieder entdeckt. Ich freue mich schon sehr auf meinen ersten Ausflug an ein schönes Gewässer. Wir um Schwerin haben ja ne Menge davon. Meine Meinung ist das ich im Hinblick auf Fisch, Natur und Angelei doch sinnvolle und auch notwendige Erfahrungen bei dem Kurs machen werde. Und bin ich auch der Meinung, dass nicht jeder "HAns u. Franz" am Gewässer machen darf was er möchte. Ich denke, der Schein trägt mit dazu bei, sich im Vorfeld mit dem Thema Angeln, Fisch und Natur in einem gewissen Maße auseinanderzusetzen. Auch die paar Eu´s sind mir nicht zu schade dafür.

Gruß Laracitus


----------



## lacrosse

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ein schein an sich ist schon die richtige entscheidung, allerdings find ich es etwas übertrieben mehrere wochenenden theorielehrgänge abzuhalten.
bei unseren österreichischen nachbarn macht man ein komplettes wochenende, da hat man dann prüfung und bekommt den schein. entweder man ist geeignet oder eben auch nicht (und schafft die prüfung nicht). 
ein ambitionierter angler wird sich wohl auch selber informieren zu seinem hobby


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Laracitus schrieb:


> Hallo A-Boarder,
> 
> ich bin erst seit einigen Tagen im A-Board dabei. Ersteinmal ein dickes Lob. Die Informationsvielfallt ist enorm, interessant und hilft einem sehr schnell weiter.
> 
> Ich komme aus MVP (Schweriner Gegend) und habe mich für Juni zum Kurs mit anschließender Prüfung angemeldet. Auch die Diskusionen um die Abschaffung halten mich nicht davon ab. Wer weiß was wirklich kommt. Meine letzten Erfahrungen mit der Angel liegen schon einige Jahre zurück. Damals war ich mit jemandem unterwegsder einen Schein besaß, da brauchte ich keinen. Aber wie gesagt, mind. 17 Jahre her. Jetzt habe ich das Angeln für mich wieder entdeckt. Ich freue mich schon sehr auf meinen ersten Ausflug an ein schönes Gewässer. Wir um Schwerin haben ja ne Menge davon. Meine Meinung ist das ich im Hinblick auf Fisch, Natur und Angelei doch sinnvolle und auch notwendige Erfahrungen bei dem Kurs machen werde. Und bin ich auch der Meinung, dass nicht jeder "HAns u. Franz" am Gewässer machen darf was er möchte. Ich denke, der Schein trägt mit dazu bei, sich im Vorfeld mit dem Thema Angeln, Fisch und Natur in einem gewissen Maße auseinanderzusetzen. Auch die paar Eu´s sind mir nicht zu schade dafür.
> 
> Gruß Laracitus


 


Erst einmal Herzlich Willkommen im AB#6 und viel Spaß hier.

Zu deinem Posting ... |good:|good:|good:


Gruß Mike


----------



## hexe1501

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin der Meinung man sollte auf jeden Fall den Fischereischein behalten. Dadurch, das ich für die Prüfung lernen mußte, habe ich mir viel eingeprägt und kann mittlerweile sogar nen Karpfen von nem Hecht unterscheiden 

Nein Quatsch, ist schon richtig, dass man sich mit Gesetzen und Regeln auseinandersetzen MUSS, denn sonst würde ja jeder machen was er wöllte... und Naturschutzgesetz hin oder her... Ne Katze würdeste ja auch ni quälen... warum also dann einen Fisch... Und damit ich den Fisch ni quäle, muß ich ja wissen, wie ich ihn richtig abmurgse...

Also PRO Fischereischein...

Was mich nur stört ist ständig das Geld...:c da zahlste den Lehrgang, da zig Gebühren für de Prüfung, den Fischereischien für wieviel Jahre auch immer, dann brauchste noch ein Verein, der Eintrittsgebühr und Jahresgebühr verlangt, da sind schon mal schnell 400 € weg und du hast noch ni mal ne Angel um loszuziehen... Ganz toll!#q


----------



## Laracitus

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo Lacrosse,

also bei mir ist es ein Wochenende und das darauf folgende WE der Sonnabend. Beim Prüfungstermin habe ich ganz unkompliziert einen individuellen Termin machen können (ich fahre am 5.07.08 nach Norwegen und der reguläre Prüfungstermin wäre genau da gewesen). Also, ich fand´s überraschend wie schnell und unkomliziert das in Schwerin möglich war. Sicherlich könnte ich an den beiden WE auch andere Dinge machen, bin nach ner Arbeitswoche auch dankbar für das WE. Aber im Gegenzug bekomme ich doch viel zurück. Allein die Möglichkeit, jederzeit superschöne Angelstundenstunden am Wasser verbringen zu dürfen.


----------



## Forellenangler91

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Es tut mir leid das sogar der Themenstarter gesagt hat das er dafür wär. Das ist peinlich!!! Ich glaub nicht das du weißt wofür so ein Angelschein da ist oder ???Es geht im allgemeinen nich um den Schein, der ist nur eine Besätigung das du die Anglerprüfung abgelegt hast. Es geht darum das du die Prüfung abgelegt hast. Sonst könnte ja jeder X Beliebiege angeln ohne diesen erfolgreich zu absolvieren. Nein danke!!! Angelschein soll ich Deutschland pflicht bleiben


----------



## forellenspezie

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin für die Abschaffung des Angelscheins in Deutschland!

Bürokratie Deutschland...es geht auch anders!

Beste beispiel ist wohl Dänemark!

Ich habe mein Schein schon seit 1999 nicht mehr verlängert!

|krach:


----------



## Thomas W.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

sorry, sicher geht es anders, wie in dänemark, ABER was ich da jedes mal sehe, da kann ich das kalte kotzen bekommen.
in meinem diesjährigen urlaub wurde es mir mal wieder bestätigt.
an der gegenüberliegenden mole war eine familie am angeln, aus meiner sichtweise (laut kennzeichen) waren es deutsche und die hatten mit sicherheit keinen angelschein.
auf jeden fall, der vater hat einen fisch gehakt, ihn dann herausgezogen und an langer leine in der luft baumeln lassen, bis frau versucht hat den fisch zu fassen.
der fisch viel herunter und sprang auf der mole von links nach rechts, keiner der familie traute sich den fisch anzufassen, bis die frau zum wagen ging und ein tuch holte.
erst jetzt konnte der fisch gebändigt werden.
dann der versuch den fisch abzuschlagen, grauenvoll, mit kitzelnden hieben wurde versucht den fisch zu betäuben.
dieses ganze spektakel dauerte fast geschlagene 5 minuten.

in dänemark ist es ja ein jedermans recht zu angeln und man braucht ja nur den tages-, wochen- oder jahresschein zu lösen,aber ich wäre dafür, das auch dänemark von urlaubern und gastanglern einen fischereischein verlangen würde, damit die elende tierqälerei ein ende hat.
viele wollen angeln und meinen auch angeln zu können, darum reisen sie in länder wo es alle dürfen. 
schade eigendlich das diese menschen vergessen, daß auch der fisch ein lebewesen ist und ein recht auf gute behandlung hatt.


----------



## frogile

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Meine Güte... @ themenstarter.... du bist echt ein ... naja ich sag lieber nix.

hast wohl selber keinen angelschein oder warum verzapfste hier so einen scheiss?


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also ich bin für den Angelschein. Man lernt schon einiges bei dem Kurs was man sonst nie zu hören und zu sehen bekommet. Darum sollte nicht jeder x beliebige  angeln gehen dürfen. Das ist meine Meinung und ich denke diese ist für viele diecselbe.


----------



## bolban

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Pro Fischereikurs/-prüfung#6
...& selbst dort gibt's welche, die faul sind und nur kurz 
antanzen um sich in die Anwesenheitsliste einzutragen.
Während der Prüfung dann, wollten sie aber unbedingt in 
der Nähe der Jungangler sitzen, so vor 18 Jahren auch bei 
mir. Und da sitzen sie dann, die Arschlöcher, und gefährden 
mit ihrer Bettelflüsterei nach Antworten auch die Prüfung des
Fleissigen. Das sind dann die späteren "Chefs" am Wasser.Supi
Durchfallen sollten die, *alle durchfallen:vik:*

*g*


----------



## Bluice

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin!
Nochmal zum Thema freies Gewässer Niedersachsen:
Das heisst also, wenn ich meine Freundin, die keinen Schein besitzt, weil sie ja auch eigentlich nicht angelt mit an die Nordsee nehmen möchte dürfte sie da dennoch angeln, OHNE ein Prüfung abgelegt zu haben, SOLANGE ich dabei bin, da ich ja alle Notwendigen Papiere habe???
Was isn das für ne dämliche Regelung? 
LG 
BluIce


----------



## bolban

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

"Freies Gewässer" bedeutet lediglich, dass Du keine Tages-oder Wochenkarten kaufen musst! Einen Schein brauchst Du aber schon!! Ich glaube außerhalb der 3 Meilenzone ist das dann anders, aber genau weiß ich das nicht

Have Fun:


----------



## Bluice

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Danke, so hab ich das aber glaub ich auch mal gelernt. Ich wollt in der Hinsicht jetzt auch nur noch mal nach gefragt haben. Wär anders aber auch echt blöd geregelt gewesen.
... und ja: Ich bin FÜR den Fischereischein!!!
Wo kämen wir denn dahin, wenn sich jeder Hanswurst mit ner Rute ans Wasser stellen dürfte. Worüber sich der VDSF aber mal Gedanken machen sollte, wäre eine vernünftige Jugendarbeit. Ich meine, dass n 4 Jähriger noch nicht wirklich versteht, wie er am Wasser mit dem Tier umzugehen hat, leuchtet ein. Aber ein 9 Jähriger könnte unter Aufsicht meines erachtens nach auch schon angeln dürfen. In der Hnsicht sollte man mal was machen.
LG
BluIce


----------



## Sargblei

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Fischereischein ja.
Erlaubnisschein , Gastkarten etc. nein.
Diese Erlaubnisscheine und Gastkarten sind wirklich absolut daneben.Ist man Bekannte besuchen für ein paar Tage , muss man erst hinter einer Gastkarte herlaufen.Fische ich 60 km weiter nördlich am selben Fluss ( übertrieben gesagt ) , brauch ich nen Erlaubnisschein...... ne also das ist wirklich mehr als über.
Meiner Meinung nach müsste derjenige , der einen Fischereischein besitzt auch überall in Deutschland Angeln dürfen.Sonst macht einen das völlig unflexibel.
Ist man mit dem Auto unterwegs und hat die Spinnrute im Kofferraum , und sieht einen schönen Platz wo man mal ein paar Würfe machen könnte.Geht leider nicht .... keinen Erlaubnisschein.|rolleyes


----------



## bolban

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Ist man mit dem Auto unterwegs und hat die Spinnrute im Kofferraum , und sieht einen schönen Platz wo man mal ein paar Würfe machen könnte.Geht leider nicht .... keinen Erlaubnisschein



Wenn Du Besitzer einer Flussstrecke oder Teiches wärst und 
täglich kämen nur 3 Angler zufällig mit ihrem Auto an Deinem 
Teich vorbei, er wäre bald voller, was meinst?


----------



## Lippie

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Bin auch dafür das der Schein bleiben sollte. Bei uns in Bayern gibt es den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit. Habe ihn mir vor 3 Jahren als Weihnachtsgeschenk geleistet. Hat mich aber auch um die 250€ gekostet. Blöd find ich nur das es Probleme mit dem alten DDR-Schein gibt. Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat den mit allen Qualifikationen die man damals haben konnte (Friedfisch, Raubfisch und Nachtangeln) jetzt war er bei einem Verein und die haben ihn erstmal zur Stadtverwaltung geschickt. Und da sollte er 300€ ablegen damit er einen neuen bekommt. Find ich schon gaz schön albern. 
Wenn man das zusammen rechnet 300€ für nen neuen Schein (umschreiben), 355€ Aufnahmegebühr im Verein und 140€ Jahresbeitrag = 800€ is schon krass.
Wenn man die Prüfung neu macht kostet mich der Lehrgang ca. 150-180€ und die verlangen fürs umschreiben 300€, die Drecksäck.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Lippie

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Wegen dem Theme überhaupt. Also wenn der Angleschein abgeschafft werden sollte und alle zum fischen gehen dürften, dann sollte der Jagdschein auch abgeschafft werden und jeder holt sich ein Gewehr und alle renn in den Wald und ballern umher.
Das ganze soll schon so bleiben wie es is.
Und wer wirklich interesse hat an dem wunderbaren Hobby angeln, der investiert auch in den Schein und macht eine Prüfung.
Denn einfach so ans Wasser fahrn und fische raus ziehen is nich.
Meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls.


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Schafft den Fischereischein ab, _"it´s time for an other revolution!"






_Finde so wie es ist gut, man sollte ein gewisses Grundwissen über das was man da tut auch vorweisen, bzw. nachweisen können, dass geht halt nur über einen Angelschein.


----------



## Sargblei

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Aber zu dem Thema fällt mir gerade noch was ein.
Gerade an Forellenpuffs die nicht kontrollieren sitzen schon so manche Experten.An dem FP wo ich ab und an bin , hat jemand einen 80er Zander gefangen.Der Besitzer des FP hat diesen Zander am nächsten in der Mülltonne gefunden , die da um den See stehen.Ein anderes Beispiel.Es wurden auch eine Zeit lang Saiblinge und Bachforellen eingesetzt.Auch Bachforellen wurden schon in der Mülltonne gefunden , weil die "Experten" mit den "roten Punkten" auf dem Fisch wohl nicht klar kamen.Nach dem Moto , die Refo sieht aber komisch aus , die muss krank sein , die schmeisse ich mal in den Müll.


----------



## Radon

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ohne jetzt den gesamten Thread gelesen zu haben, meine Gedanken zu dem Thema:

Ich habe 1990 in Bayern die Fischerprüfung abgelegt und einen Zehnjahresfischereischen für damals 60 DM erworben.
Diesen Schein habe ich nach Ablauf nicht erneuert.
Letzten Monat war ich zwei Wochen in Schweden und habe die Zeit genutzt mal wieder Angeln zu gehen.
Also in den nächsten Angelladen gegengen und nachgefragt was man da so alles an Scheinen, Karten etc. braucht. Antwort: Eine Tageskarte für 60 SEK was etwa 6,60€ sind. Sonst nichts!
Mit diese Karte ist nicht nur für ein paar km Flusstrecke gültig sondern für ein riesiges Areal, dessen Gewässer man wahrscheinlich in einem ganzen Monat nicht befischen kann.
Darunter einige sehr gute Gewässer zum Fliegenfischen mit hervorragendem Forellen und Saiblingbestand.
Zurück in Deutschland hatte mich das Angelfieber wieder gepackt und ich beschloss meinen Schein zu verlängern.
Ich also mit meinem alten Schein ins Rathaus.
Die Antwort der netten Dame die zuständig war:
Ich brauche von Ihnen einen Sachkundenachweis.
Ich: Hier ist mein alter Fischereischein, darin steht, dass ich die Prüfung bestanden habe.
Die Dame: Ich brauche aber das Original Prüfungszeugnis.

Na gut, inzwischen habe ich eine Zweitschrift des Prüfungszeugnissen und meinen neuen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit im wert von 20,- Bearbeitungsgebühr und 60,-€ Fischereiabgabe für die nächsten zehn Jahre.

Meine Freundin, die in Schweden auch begeistert, unter meiner Anleitung, geangelt hat, wird in DE nie Angeln können ohne einen Fischereischein mit den ganzen Pflichtstunden zu absolvieren.

Meine Meinung zum Fischereischein:
Ja, eine gewisse Reglementierung ist in unserem dichtbesiedelten Deutschland nötig. 
Aber: Es könnte auch einfacher sein.
z.B.: Weniger Pflichtstunden für die Fischerprüfung, dafür auf das Wichtige konzentrieren (der normale Angler muss z.B. nichts über Besatz wissen, da er das nicht tut, während mir im Vorbereitungskurs z.B. niemand beigebracht hat, den gefangenen Fisch zu versorgen).
Möglichkeit ohne Angelschein bei einem Angler mit Schein mitzuangeln.
etc. etc.

Ach so, noch was: Ich habe spasseshalber mal versucht, die Fragen der letzten Fischerprüfung zu beantworten. Tip für alle Angler, deren Prüfung schon ein paar Jahre zurückliegt: Probiert das mal 

Gruss
Radon


----------



## kabazza

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

deutschland wird eines tages noch an seiner eigenen bürokratie zu grunde gehen!

wer darf den nu eigentlich komtrollieren ob man einen schein hat? 
polizei, vollzugsbeamte, fischereiaufsichtsperson, privatperson, vereinsvorsitzender, pächter ...?


----------



## bobbl

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich habe dieses Frühjahr in Bayern die Prüfung abgelegt und bestanden.
Also schwierig fande ichs nicht...gelernt habe ich auch nicht besonders viel.
Was mich stört sind überflüssige Fragen wie: Dürfen nach einem Hochwasser, Anlagen aufgestellt werden, die den Fischen die Rückkehr in das wasweißich verwehren...
Wozu das ganze.
Lieber während des Kurses 1 2 mal unter Aufsicht angeln gehen,da können dann die Kursleiter den Leuten, die wirklich 2 linke Hände im Umgang mit Tieren haben zeigen wie man die Fische richtig versorgt etc, man bekommt Praxistipps und ich glaube auch so lernt man Fisch und Vogelkunde einfacher, und steht nicht nach der Prüfung am See wie der Ochse vorm Berg. Ich denk bei dem Geld,dass die Vereine für den Plichtlehrgang einsackn sollte das schon drin sein.
lg


----------



## nick noize

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin Zusammen 

Ich bin für die Abschaffung dieses Fischereischeins. Viel zu viel praxisfernes Zeug wird vermittelt und die wirklich wichtigen Sachen wie das vernünftige betäuben und töten einer Kreatur und deren Umgang werden absolut vernachlässigt. Es sind Prüfungen von Bürokraten entwickelt und von den Rentnern in den Vereinen und Gesellschaften abgesegnet ( darum muss man auch in manchen Vereinen seinen Arierpass und ein Gesundheitszeugnis mitbringen, wenn man eintreten möchte ;-) ). Dazu bringt jedes Bundesland eigene Gesetze heraus, die das Kuddelmuddel noch verschlimmern: in Brandenburg zum Beispiel kann man z.B. ohne Schein auf Friedfische angeln! Ich find sie auch langweilig, aber sollten doch gleiche Rechte wie Raubfische haben. Und warum darf mein Sohn - wenn er erst einmal laufen kann - nicht auch seine Angel ins Wasser halten dürfen. Ich bin doch dabei! ( werde es ihn trotz Verbot machen lassen, ich möchte nämlich, dass er früh den richtigen Umgang mit der Natur und deren Lebewesen lernt ). Auch, dass ich trotz Angelscheinpflicht (ausser in Bayern glaube ich) in jedem anderen Bundesland - aus dem ich komme - für 40 Tage einen Tourismusangelschein beantragen kann ( habe ich vor 2,5 Jahren an der Ostsee selbst gemacht ) und dann fröhlich am Wasser stehen kann, ist doch auch ulkig. 
Auch muss ich leider immer wieder feststellen, dass viele Inhaber eines Angelscheines, beschissen mit ihren Fängen umgehen. Einen generellen Freispruch kann man also auch nicht erteilen. 
Also was bringt der ganze Rummel? Meiner Meinung nach muss dringendst über den Deutschen Angelschein und seine Zukunft nachgedacht werden! Bevor Europa dieses macht und wir ohne ein vernünftiges Konzept dastehen. 

Grüsse

Nils Szitnick


----------



## andyblub

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo,

Ich sehe die ganzen "Probleme" und Kosten, die einem in Deutschland in den Weg gelegt werden eigentlich nur zur Einschränkung der Angleranzahl (und natürlich mitverdienen). Wie Nick Noize richtig schreibt ist ein bestandener Angelschein sicherlich keine Garantie für einen kompetenten Angler. Vor allem nach Abwesenheitszeit (bei mir sinds z.B. ungefähr 9 Jahre). Meint ihr, ich könnte heute noch eine Nase von einer Zährte unterscheiden? Oder wüsste, wieviele Eier ein Hechtrogner trägt? Wie gesagt, ich glaube auch nicht, dass es wirklich darauf ankommt (also denen, die die Gesetze machen).

Denen gehts darum, irgendwie daran verdienen zu können und die Angleranzahl im Rahmen zu halten. Ich will mir nicht vorstellen, wie es an den Gewässern aussähe, wenn ausnahmslos jeder angeln dürfte (nach Kauf einer Angelkarte) UND Angeln 'beliebt' wäre. Machen wir uns nix vor: In Deutschland denkt der größte Teil der Menschen beim Stichwort "Angeln" an "Stock mit Wurm ins Wasser halten und 10 Stunden warten".

Bei einem besseren Image, einer einfacheren Bürokratie und weniger Anforderungen würden wohl weitaus mehr Leute ans Wasser gehen - aber will das der Staat? Bzw, wollen wir das?


----------



## Beckermeister

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo Leute.#h#h
Ich komme grade bei diesem herrlichen Wetter vom Edersee. Leider |rolleyes hatte ich meine Familie mit und nicht mein Angelzeug. #q#q
Aber Spass beiseite. Bei der Sommerrodelbahn in Nieder-Werbe gibt es eine Forellenzucht mit einer kleinen Angelanlage. Da stand ein völliger Anfänger, holte eine Forelle raus, schmiss sie auf den Schotter und musste dann erstmal sein Stöckchen!! suchen, um der Forelle ordentlich einen zu verplätten. Als er das Stöckchen dann endlich wiedergefunden hatte, hat er ihr ordentlich einen auf die Kiemen gegeben. Oder mit anderen Worten: Er hat die Forelle seitlich auf dem Schotter liegen lassen und sie dann ordentlich verdengelt.
Ich kann euch sagen, erst lief es mir kalt den Rücken runter und dann hätte ich beinahe :v!!!!!

Aus diesem Grund ein klares JA!!!! zur Fischereiprüfung!!!!  Wobei ich aber auch finde, dass die deutsche Bürokratie da eindeutig über das Ziel hinausschiesst. Warum ist es ein Problem, wenn ein Bekannter mal mit als Scheininhaber angeln geht?

Einen immer noch erschütterten Gruss aus dem Kreis Lippe vom Beckermeister.


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

So, hier auch mal mein Senf zum Thema:

hab meine Prüfung am Samstag bestanden und fand sie ehrlich gesagt lächerlich (reine Geldmacherei). 
Bei 60 Fragen gerademal eine Frage zu einem Schonmaß, Schonzeiten wurden überhaupt nicht abgefragt. #q

Hab mich dort mit einigen Leuten während der Wartezeit auf dei Ergebnisse unterhalten und der Tenor wat eigentlich eindeutig: reiner Bürokratiekram.

Eine solche Prüfung, in der aktuellen rein theoretischen Form, macht aus niemandem einen besseren Angler.
Würde hinter der Anglerprüfung wirklich der Sinn des Angeln-Erlernens stehen, müsste ein Praxislehrgang Pflicht sein.

Einige der Mitprüflinge haben auch vorher einen Lehrgang besucht und waren entäuscht, nen haufen Kohle hingelegt, damit einem dann ein alteingesessener Angler erzählt, was er schon alles für große Fische gefangen hat.

Die Angelkunst erlernt man letzendlich eh nur in der Praxis, man kann sich 10 Mal durchlesen, wie man nen Fisch waidgerecht drillen und anlanden muss, sobald der erste ordentliche Fisch am Haken ist, hat man eh nen Adrinalinstoß und denkt bestimmt nicht an irgendwelchen theoriekram.

Fazit: Grundsätzlich ist es nicht schlecht, sich vor dem Angeln mit der Angelwisenschaft auseinanderzusetzen, Fischereischein würde meiner Meinung aber nur mit Praxispflichtstunden am Gewässer unter professioneller Anleitung sinn machen...


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Die Prüfung hat ihren Sinn!

Zum Einen wird ein "Mindestmaß" an Vorbildung sichergestellt, zum Anderen darf nicht jeder "Honk" einfach mal so angeln und sich am Wasser daneben benehmen!!!

Nebenbei kann keiner sich rausreden mit Sprüchen wie "das wußte ich aber nicht", wenn tierschutzrechtliche oder sonstige rechtliche Verstöße begangen werden, dann ist es einfacher, einem "geprüften" Angler auf die Finger zu hauen, da dieser ausweislich seines Fischereischeines ganz einfach "hätte wissen müssen", was richtig ist und was nicht!

Unwissenheit schützt zwar nicht vor Strafe, aber durch den Angelschein kann man von "geprüften" Anglern schon mehr verlangen, als von Anglern in Ländern, wo "jedermann" einfach so angeln darf!

UND DAS FINDE ICH RICHTIG UND GUT!

...wer es also ernst meint mit der Angelei, der kann auch diesen wirklich nicht schweren Schein erwerben!

Ich fühle mich auf der Straße auch besser, wenn alle vorher mal in der Fahrschule waren und zumindest die Regeln kennen!

Ob sich dann auch alle daran halten, dass steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber ich finde den Angelschein wichtig und völlig OK!

Ernie


----------



## williwurm

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

der fischereischein muß bleiben sonst dauert das keine woche  das deutschland leer gefischt ist  ne ne bloß nicht|wavey:|kopfkrat|krach:


----------



## wolkenkrieger

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



andyblub schrieb:


> Ich will mir nicht vorstellen, wie es an den Gewässern aussähe, wenn ausnahmslos jeder angeln dürfte (nach Kauf einer Angelkarte) UND Angeln 'beliebt' wäre.



Dann komm mal zu uns nach Brandenburg und sieh dir selbst an, was sich ändern würde - nichts! Jedenfalls nicht merklich.

Die Ausgabe von Jahresfischereimarken OHNE eine bestandene Fischereiprüfung hat sich zumindest hier in Brandenburg wohl voll bewährt, wenn man dem allgemeinen Vernehmen nach urteilen darf.

Wäre es ein Schuss nach hinten gewesen, gäbs die Marke nicht mehr. Soweit ich weis, ist in dieser Richtung auch nichts geplant - also scheinst doch ein Erfolgskonzept zu sein.

Und Geld in die Kassen hat es reichlich gespült - wenn es auch am und für das Gewässer wieder ausgegeben wird, isses doch nur positiv.

Ich habe einige Bekannte, die sich solch einen Friedfischschein geholt haben und durch die Banke nun ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen, die Prüfung abzulegen. Und wenn es nur darum geht, auch mal Nachts auf Karpfen ansitzen zu dürfen.


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Fischereischein abschaffen? Zeit wirds! Das Ding braucht kein Mensch! 

Angelkarten verkaufen und ordentlich besetzen! ...denn: Leergefischt ist jetzt schon alles!


----------



## HC Wuide

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Wo soll das hinführen???


----------



## beton-micha

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

_***Editiert von Debilofant***_ Den Fischereischein abschaffen???also da bleibt der mund offen...
Ich denke jeder sollte ihn machen müssen da er wichtige inhalte zum Thema Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch und Natur gibtund solljeder einen minifisch mitnehmen. Dann gibts in 3 Jahren keine Fische mehr in Deutschland... Na dann weiter so, vielleicht gefällts euch so besser.... Außerdem sollte dieAnzahl der Aufseher mindestens verdreifacht werden um diesem ganzen Schwarzangelgesindel mal auf die Füße zu treten...


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ beton-micha: Den ersten Satz habe ich editiert - das Thema ist von den meisten hier sachlich diskutiert worden und ich hoffe, der Thread bleibt auch in dieser Bahn. 

Von daher: Halte Dich bitte hier und auch bei allen anderen Postings im AB an die Nettiquette bzw. solltest Du Deine von mir editierte Ausdrucksweise mal überdenken!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## snoerre

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Wo das hinführen soll? Vllt in ein etwas weniger Bürokratisches Land!!!!

Warum kann  in -D- nicht funktionieren, was in anderen Ländern auch geht? 

Das Gewässer leergefischt werden war doch nur ein Gag oder? Wenn nicht, dann haben diese Gewässer doch wohl Scheininhaber leergefischt und nicht die Leute die nur an nen FP gehen können, weil ihnen andere Gewässer verwehrt sind!

Wovor habt ihr Angst? Das jemand anderes einen Fisch fängt der euer sein sollte? *lol*

Ich gehe seit meinem 10. Lebensjahr mind. 4-5 mal im Monat angeln, habe also mal locker 25 Jahre geangelt ohne das ich mir den A*** bei der Vorbereitung zum Schein wund sitzen mußte!
Jetzt hab ich vor kurzen meinen Schein gemacht und es war eine Qual für mich 50 Std in ner Schule abzureissen, mit Lernstoff der nicht nur Furztrocken sondern auch für mich als Angler vollkommen uninteressant und unnötig war! Ich habe in meiner Verwandtschaft Leute die gehen genauso lange angeln wie ich und schaffen es nicht den Schein zu machen weil sie einfach nicht die Zeit haben! Und das sind Leute wo manch einer der nen Schein hat noch was lernen kann!Das ganze ist Abzocke! Nicht mehr nicht weniger. 100 € und 50 Std meiner Lebenszeit die ich besser am See verbracht hätte! Warum das ganze? Damit die Angelvereine die den Sportfischerlehrgang ausrichten sich neue Leute ranholen können und die "Ausbilder" sich was dazu verdienen können? 

Ich bin FÜR die Abschaffung einer "Prüfung" und für die Einführung einer sagen wir mal "Einweisung" im korrekten Töten der Fische, wobei dann am Teich/See auch gleich das praktische Angeln gelehrt werden könnte! Ich weiß, es ist Fiktion, aber in meinen Augen Wünschenswerter als trockene Schulstd! Der Vergleich mit dem Führerschein ist etwas unglücklich gewählt, denn den Führerschein bekommt man auch nicht nur mit einer Theoretischen Prüfung und am meisten Lernt man im praktischen Umgang mit Rute-Rolle-Fisch.

Was Schonmaß/zeiten angeht, kann auch darauf hingewiesen werden, wenn Tageskarten verkauft werden ohne das man nen Schein hat! Wobei die Schonmaße bei vielen Vereinen sowieso höher sind und die Schonzeiten auch gern mal verlängert werden! Das ist also irrelevant!


Die Verantwortung zum korrekten Umgang mit Tieren liegt bei jedem selbst und auch mit einem Stück Papier oder Plastik wo ein Name drauf steht, ist es nicht gegeben das sich derjenige auch korrekt verhält nur weil er eine Prüfung abgelegt hat!

Greetz Snoerre


----------



## rallye-vid

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



snoerre schrieb:


> Wo das hinführen soll? Vllt in ein etwas weniger Bürokratisches Land!!!!
> 
> Warum kann  in -D- nicht funktionieren, was in anderen Ländern auch geht?
> 
> Das Gewässer leergefischt werden war doch nur ein Gag oder? Wenn nicht, dann haben diese Gewässer doch wohl Scheininhaber leergefischt und nicht die Leute die nur an nen FP gehen können, weil ihnen andere Gewässer verwehrt sind!
> 
> Wovor habt ihr Angst? Das jemand anderes einen Fisch fängt der euer sein sollte? *lol*
> 
> Ich gehe seit meinem 10. Lebensjahr mind. 4-5 mal im Monat angeln, habe also mal locker 25 Jahre geangelt ohne das ich mir den A*** bei der Vorbereitung zum Schein wund sitzen mußte!
> Jetzt hab ich vor kurzen meinen Schein gemacht und es war eine Qual für mich 50 Std in ner Schule abzureissen, mit Lernstoff der nicht nur Furztrocken sondern auch für mich als Angler vollkommen uninteressant und unnötig war! Ich habe in meiner Verwandtschaft Leute die gehen genauso lange angeln wie ich und schaffen es nicht den Schein zu machen weil sie einfach nicht die Zeit haben! Und das sind Leute wo manch einer der nen Schein hat noch was lernen kann!Das ganze ist Abzocke! Nicht mehr nicht weniger. 100 € und 50 Std meiner Lebenszeit die ich besser am See verbracht hätte! Warum das ganze? Damit die Angelvereine die den Sportfischerlehrgang ausrichten sich neue Leute ranholen können und die "Ausbilder" sich was dazu verdienen können?
> 
> Ich bin FÜR die Abschaffung einer "Prüfung" und für die Einführung einer sagen wir mal "Einweisung" im korrekten Töten der Fische, wobei dann am Teich/See auch gleich das praktische Angeln gelehrt werden könnte! Ich weiß, es ist Fiktion, aber in meinen Augen Wünschenswerter als trockene Schulstd! Der Vergleich mit dem Führerschein ist etwas unglücklich gewählt, denn den Führerschein bekommt man auch nicht nur mit einer Theoretischen Prüfung und am meisten Lernt man im praktischen Umgang mit Rute-Rolle-Fisch.
> 
> Was Schonmaß/zeiten angeht, kann auch darauf hingewiesen werden, wenn Tageskarten verkauft werden ohne das man nen Schein hat! Wobei die Schonmaße bei vielen Vereinen sowieso höher sind und die Schonzeiten auch gern mal verlängert werden! Das ist also irrelevant!
> 
> 
> Die Verantwortung zum korrekten Umgang mit Tieren liegt bei jedem selbst und auch mit einem Stück Papier oder Plastik wo ein Name drauf steht, ist es nicht gegeben das sich derjenige auch korrekt verhält nur weil er eine Prüfung abgelegt hat!
> 
> Greetz Snoerre



|good:

Urlauber können ja ohne weiteres Angeln und wir..... Wir sind Deutschland |muahah:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



snoerre schrieb:


> Wo das hinführen soll? Vllt in ein etwas weniger Bürokratisches Land!!!!
> 
> Warum kann in -D- nicht funktionieren, was in anderen Ländern auch geht?
> 
> Das Gewässer leergefischt werden war doch nur ein Gag oder? Wenn nicht, dann haben diese Gewässer doch wohl Scheininhaber leergefischt und nicht die Leute die nur an nen FP gehen können, weil ihnen andere Gewässer verwehrt sind!
> 
> Wovor habt ihr Angst? Das jemand anderes einen Fisch fängt der euer sein sollte? *lol*
> 
> Ich gehe seit meinem 10. Lebensjahr mind. 4-5 mal im Monat angeln, habe also mal locker 25 Jahre geangelt ohne das ich mir den A*** bei der Vorbereitung zum Schein wund sitzen mußte!
> Jetzt hab ich vor kurzen meinen Schein gemacht und es war eine Qual für mich 50 Std in ner Schule abzureissen, mit Lernstoff der nicht nur Furztrocken sondern auch für mich als Angler vollkommen uninteressant und unnötig war! Ich habe in meiner Verwandtschaft Leute die gehen genauso lange angeln wie ich und schaffen es nicht den Schein zu machen weil sie einfach nicht die Zeit haben! Und das sind Leute wo manch einer der nen Schein hat noch was lernen kann!Das ganze ist Abzocke! Nicht mehr nicht weniger. 100 € und 50 Std meiner Lebenszeit die ich besser am See verbracht hätte! Warum das ganze? Damit die Angelvereine die den Sportfischerlehrgang ausrichten sich neue Leute ranholen können und die "Ausbilder" sich was dazu verdienen können?
> 
> Ich bin FÜR die Abschaffung einer "Prüfung" und für die Einführung einer sagen wir mal "Einweisung" im korrekten Töten der Fische, wobei dann am Teich/See auch gleich das praktische Angeln gelehrt werden könnte! Ich weiß, es ist Fiktion, aber in meinen Augen Wünschenswerter als trockene Schulstd! Der Vergleich mit dem Führerschein ist etwas unglücklich gewählt, denn den Führerschein bekommt man auch nicht nur mit einer Theoretischen Prüfung und am meisten Lernt man im praktischen Umgang mit Rute-Rolle-Fisch.
> 
> Was Schonmaß/zeiten angeht, kann auch darauf hingewiesen werden, wenn Tageskarten verkauft werden ohne das man nen Schein hat! Wobei die Schonmaße bei vielen Vereinen sowieso höher sind und die Schonzeiten auch gern mal verlängert werden! Das ist also irrelevant!
> 
> 
> Die Verantwortung zum korrekten Umgang mit Tieren liegt bei jedem selbst und auch mit einem Stück Papier oder Plastik wo ein Name drauf steht, ist es nicht gegeben das sich derjenige auch korrekt verhält nur weil er eine Prüfung abgelegt hat!
> 
> Greetz Snoerre


 

Tut mir leid, aber so redet jemand, der einfach nur zu faul ist. 
Ein Angelschein soll Verständniss für den Umgang mit Lebwesen und deren Lebensraum geben. Man lernt damit umzugehen und durch die Prüfung kann man diese Fähigkeiten unter Beweis stellen. Klar gibt es welche, die sich darum n Dreck scheren und es nur mal eben durchpauken um den Schein zu kriegen
 und es dann wieder zu vergessen. Es ist aber Aufgabe nicht nur des Staates sondern auch der Länder, der Vereine und der Gewässerverantwortlichen die Angler Fachspeziell auszubilden, um dann zumindest sagen zu können jeder Angler handelt aus eigenen Stücken falsch (sollte dies so sein) und dass er es einmal richtig gelernt hat.
Das Einzige, was man abschaffen kann ist das dämliche Markenkaufen für jedes Jahr Wnn man den Schein hat soll man nicht noch jährlich in die Stadtkasse blechen müssen.
Aber Angler ohne Ausbildung auf die Lebewesen loszulassen wäre in etwa so wie den Autoführerschein abzuschaffen...


----------



## Fanne

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

jedes hobby koste viel geld ! 

also macht euch nicht wegen den 150 euro in die hose was der spass kostet ! 


bsp: modellflug 

da kostet die prüfung weitaus mehr ! 


also wer angeln will, hat sich vorher sachlich zu bilden auch wenns nur theoretisch ist ! 


gruss


----------



## wolkenkrieger

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Ein Angelschein soll Verständniss für den Umgang mit Lebwesen und deren Lebensraum geben. Man lernt damit umzugehen und durch die Prüfung kann man diese Fähigkeiten unter Beweis stellen.



Ich habe meinen Schein vor knapp 20 Jahren in der damaligen DDR gemacht (zumindest die Prüfung zur Erlangung der Raubfischberechtigung, wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Dazu gabs einen mehrwöchigen Lehrgang MIT praktischen Unterrichtsstunden AM Wasser BEIM Angeln.

Mein Angelkumpel hat seinen Schein zu "Westzeiten" vor einigen Jahren in Berlin gemacht. Entschuldige, dass ich das so schreibe aber DAS hätte er sich schenken können! DAS Wissen hätte ich ihm bei zwei ausgiebigen Angeltrips auch vermitteln können. AM Wasser, BEIM Angeln und vollkommen KOSTENFREI.

Angeln lernt man nicht in der Schule hinter der Schulbank, sondern am Wasser mit der Rute in der Hand.

Ich würde ein Modell favourisieren ähnlich dem begleitenden Fahren für 17jährige. Als Prüfling weist man nach, X Stunden mit einem Scheininhaber (der den Schein X Jahre innehaben muss) am Wasser aktiv angeln gewesen zu sein (Tageskarten vorlegen, oder ähnliches), bevor man die Prüfung ablegen darf. Dann sollten es zweiwöchige Prüfungstermine geben - genau, wie bei den Führerscheinprüfungen - da muss ich auch nicht monatelang auf den nächsten Termin warten und wenn ich dann an dem Tag mit einer Grippe flach liege aufs nächste Jahr.

Wenn überhaupt Prüfung. Ich wiederhole mich, wenn ich auf den Friedfischschein in Brb hinweise. Es scheint also auch gänzlich ohne Prüfung zu funktionieren.


----------



## snoerre

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin, 
was hat das bitte mit Faulheit zu tun, wenn man keine Lust hat 50 Std in einer Grundschule rumzuhängen und das ausgerechnet Freitags, Samstags und Sonntags? Faulheit? Das ich nicht lache, ich nehme genug auf mich um mir ein paar Std am Teich zu verschaffen und wenn ich auch nur Abends 2-3 Std länger arbeite (bin Selbstständig) um am nächsten Tag mal ans Gewässer zu kommen! Gut, ich hab 25 Jahre gebraucht um den Schein zu bekommen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte 
Bei mir war es eher der Zwang, der mich lange von der Prüfung abgehalten hat! Kann vllt niemand nachvollziehen, aber dieses du MUßT hat mich schon immer :v 
Ich nehme Angeln seit kleinauf als Selbstverständlich hin und muß niemanden beweisen das ich ne Angel auswerfen kann. Mein Sohn (12) angelt seit seinem 5. Lebensjahr mit mir mit und mein kleiner (7) angelt auch schon 2 Jahre! Der große ist scharf drauf die Prüfung machen zu können und darf es nicht, bzw nutzt es ihm im mom nix! Schwachsinn, die Jugend so vom Eigenständigen Angeln abzuhalten! Noch ein Grund warum ich gegen diese Deutsche Prüfungswut bin.

100 € sind für mich nicht viel Geld, da lach ich drüber aber schonmal dran gedacht das es auch Leute gibt die mit Hartz4 einen ganzen Monat auskommen müssen und dabei event. noch Familie haben? Solche Leute sparen sich die 100 € für die Prüfung vom Munde ab und bekommen Theorie die zu nix nutze ist dafür!
*
Der Schein schützt keinen Fisch vor den Untaten mancher Angler!*

Wieviele Angler (auch mit Schein) hab ich schon gesehen, die zB beim Dorsch oder Makrelenangeln die an Bord gehievten Fische achtlos in nen Eimer geworfen haben! Da wurde nicht ein Fisch abgeschlagen und getötet! Was nutzt da der Schein?Mein großer hat mich Ungläubig angeschaut, als er das das erstemal gesehen hat! Und dann erklär dieses Verhalten der "Scheinangler" mal nem 12 Jährigen! Da kommt genau wie bei "Scheinlosen" die Fischgeilheit durch und die Prüfung war für die Katz....*rofl* soviel zum Verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit Tieren! 

Greetz Snoerre


----------



## badbrain

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Snoerre

wo hast du denn 25 Jahre geangelt, wenn du aus Goslar kommst ?
Liegt doch mitten in Deutschland und um mal eben nach Holland zu fahren (4-5 mal im Monat), wo man einen Schein ja käuflich erwerben kann, ist das wohl ein bißchen weit.;+;+;+
Und Brandenburg wo man den Friedfischschein ohne Prüfung bekommt ist ja auch nicht um et Eck.

Ich bin gerade dabei meinen deutschen Schein zu machen und unser Lehrgangsleiter erzählt uns nix von den Fischen die er schon gefangen hat.
Sondern er füttert uns mit Informationen, die einem eine fundierte theoretische Grundlage für das waidgerechte Angeln bieten.
Ich stimme aber darin mit dir überein, dass einem noch Praxisstunden am Wasser angedeiht werden sollten. 
Wenn ich sehe wie unbeholfen manche Leute eine Rute zusammen bauen und ich mir dann vorstelle, was diese Leute mit einem Fisch veranstalten der evtl mal ein bißchen größer ist und nicht so leicht zu händeln, wie zum Bsp. Karpfen, Hecht oder Aal, dann wird mir schlecht.

Ich angel auch schon mehrere Jahre (aber in Holland, ist ja nur ein Katzensprung für mich) und sicher klappt es dort auch ohne Prüfung, aber man darf an dem Gewässer an dem ich angel keine Fische entnehmen, außer Hecht (1 pro Tag und Mann/Frau ab 60cm), d.h. es ist kein Besatz nötig, ergo keine zusätzlich Kosten.
In Nordholland darfst du gar keine Hecht entnehmen, folglich guter Bestand und auch kein Besatz nötig, hat schon alles irgendwo Hand und Fuß wenn man mal über den Tellerrand hinaus schaut.

Nachteil, jeder kann dort angeln und wenn dann ganze Familien an den Seen einfallen und riesen Trara machen und keiner was mit den gefangenen Fischen anzufangen weiß und mann muß diesen andauernd zur Hand gehen, weil Kescher Hakenlöser und ganz wichtig das Wissen fehlt (es werden Fische bei 30° auf den trockenen, kurz gemähten Rasen gelegt und dann wieder released, nachdem man 10min den Haken "rausoperiert" hat), #d dann kann man eigentlich nur noch einpacken und nach Hause gehen.
Den Verantwortlichen bleibt auch meistens die Spucke weg, wenn Sie das sehen, aber sie müssen die Scheine halt ausgeben. Einzige Möglichkeit ist diese Leute nach eklatanten Fehlern des Gewässers zu verweisen.
Sicher ist der Fischereischein kein Garant dafür, dass man alles richtig macht, aber wie bereits von einigen hier schon erwähnt ist es eine Grundlage und keiner kann sagen, habe ich nicht gewußt.

In diesem Sinne, Übung macht den Meister.
Kann nur an Neulinge appellieren, die nur den Schein gemacht haben, aber noch nicht am Wasser waren, geht mit erfahren Anglern ans Wasser und laßt euch in der Praxis ein paar Tricks und Kniffe zeigen, dann sind alle zufrieden.
Wem es nicht paßt, es gibt da tolle Sendungen auf Kabel eins, nennt sich die Auswanderer.
 |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## andyblub

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Dann komm mal zu uns nach Brandenburg und sieh dir selbst an, was sich ändern würde - nichts! Jedenfalls nicht merklich.



Hallo,

ich schätze, man muss auch die regionalen Unterschiede bedenken. Hier (in NRW) haben wir eine Bevölkerungsdichte von 528 Einwohnern/KM², hingegen liegt diese in Brandenburg bei 86 Einwohnern/KM² (beide Zahlen von Wikipedia. Stimmen sicherlich nicht 100%ig, aber die Tendenz ist wohl klar).  

Ich denke, was bei Euch gut funktioniert und sinnvoll erscheint, würde hier in die Hose gehen. Und nichts wünsche ich mir weniger als eine weitere "undeutsche" Lösung - also dass jedes Bundesland dies grundsätzlich unterschiedlich reglementiert. Ich finde den aktuellen Zustand mit den ganzen Unterschieden jetzt schon undurchschaubar. 

Vielleicht wäre es auch sinnvoll den Inhalt zu überarbeiten, den es zu lernen/wissen gilt. Man scheint sich ja im Prinzip hier einig zu sein, dass eine nachweisliche Befähigung zur Ausübung des Angelns nicht verkehrt ist, wohl aber das Wissen was zur Zeit dadurch repräsentiert wird.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin moin,


> *Der Schein schützt keinen Fisch vor den Untaten mancher Angler!*


Was kann der Schein dafür wenn der Inhaber des selbigen das Wissen das zum erlangen des Scheines führt nicht umsetzt?
Das ganze für und wieder des F-Scheins seh ich darin begründet das es in der Ausbildung erhebliche Unterschiede in der Art und Qualität gibt. Wenn zur ungenügenden Ausbildung auch noch das rein finaz. zur Geltung kommt ist eine Ablehnung nachvollziehbar. Aber für jemanden mit Null Vorkenntnis ist eine weniger gute Ausbildung besser als garkeine.
Kindern und Jugendlichen sollte der Zugang zum Schein erleichtert werden. Ein Schritt wäre es zB. wenn der Nachwuchs den Schein unendgeldlich machen könnte. Oder wenn das Alter zur Ablegepflicht angehoben werden würde. So hatten die Kinder mehr Zeit praxisnahe Vorkenntnisse zu erwerben............


----------



## nibbler001

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Warum abschaen?

Bei mir hatte der Kurs eine Länge von ca.16-20 Stunden.
Und ich würde sagen das auch alles, mal abgesehne von Hegekunde, zum Angelnb relevant ist. Bei uns wurden aber auch erahrungstipps zum Angeln gegeben. 
Eine praktische Prüung würde ich nicht ordern, jedoch würde ich den nachweis einer Praktischen unterrichtsstunde fordern.
In der Praktischen stunde sollte das Wefen, Töten, Ausnehmen, Abhaken und Zurücksetzen gelehrt werden.

Das Töten und betäuben sah ja recht leicht aus, auf dem Bild, jedoch muss ich sagen das ich es daraus nicht gelernt habe. DAs betäuben ja, den Herzstich nein.

D.h. war ich auch recht froh das die uns noch das Kehlen erklärt (und auch empfohlen haben). Dabei wurde allerdings auch auf die Unzulässigkeit nach dem S-H Fischreigesetz hingewiesen.

Das auswerfen wurde leider nur in einem Satz erklärt, viel zu kurz, versteht mane h nicht ohne Praktische veranschaulichung.

Ausnehmen wurde gar nicht anesprochen.#

Abhaken und Zurücksetzen ca.2 Sätze. 

Die Praktische Grundstunde durte leicht in einer Doppelstunde unterzubringen sein.

Ich habe 58€ für Lehrgang + Prüfung bezahlt, das ist meiner meinung nach nicht viel. Jugendliche liegen bein 48€.

Mit den 10€ pro jahr habe ich auch kein Problem, zwei Aale und man hats wieder drinn. Ausserdem werden die für besatzt und förderung der Fischbestände ausgegeben und gehen nicht für verwaltungskosten rauf (die werden aus nem anderen Pott bezahlt).

Wem die 10€ zu vielm der sollte nicht Angln gehen.

Ausserdem ist es in S-H- so das der Fischreischein auf Lebenszeit erteielt wird und nicht nur für die bezahlte Zeit.
Jedoch ist er ungültig wenn man nicht bezahlt hat. 
D.h. muss man nur bezahlen wennn man auch vorhat zu Angeln, wenn man z.B. n Jahr im Ausland ist (Bayern zählt bei dem Schein zum Inland) muss man nicht bezahlen, kann aber im Jahr danach den Schein durch die 10€ wieder gültig werden lassen.


----------



## snoerre

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



badbrain schrieb:


> @ Snoerre
> 
> wo hast du denn 25 Jahre geangelt, wenn du aus Goslar kommst ?
> Liegt doch mitten in Deutschland und um mal eben nach Holland zu fahren (4-5 mal im Monat), wo man einen Schein ja käuflich erwerben kann, ist das wohl ein bißchen weit.;+;+;+
> Und Brandenburg wo man den Friedfischschein ohne Prüfung bekommt ist ja auch nicht um et Eck.
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Moin, 
am Vienenburger See, als es dort noch möglich war auch ohne Schein eine Tageskarte kaufen zu können! Als das nicht mehr ging hat es mich an die Küste (2,5Std Fahrt) oder an verschiedene Fp´s verschlagen und das regelmäßig, wobei man sagen muß, das man am FP net nur Forellen sondern auch schöne Karpfen,Hechte,Zander ziehen kann, weil ihnen sonst niemand beachtung schenkt 
Es ist selten das ich auf Forellen angle, sondern eher gezielt auf größere Raubfische gehe! Ein Bekannter hat einen eigenen Teich in der Nähe und auch dort gehe ich gerne hin, zumal es für mich umsonst ist. Den Schein hab ich nur gemacht weil ich gewissermaßen dazu gezwungen wurde, da in -D- nix ohne irgendeine Prüfung gehen kann und ich auch andere Gewässer, u.a. den Vienenburger See wieder befischen wollte und nicht mein Anglerleben am einem FP fristen wollte!
Greetz Snoerre


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Die Prüfung hat ihren Sinn!
> 
> Ich fühle mich auf der Straße auch besser, wenn alle vorher mal in der Fahrschule waren und zumindest die Regeln kennen!
> 
> Ernie



das ist doch aber genau das problem bei der ganzen angelegenheit, es wird eben nur die theorie überprüft. nehmen wir mal dein beispiel vom pkw-führerschein, stell dir mal vor, dort würde nur die theorie geprüft werden?? dann würde ich nicht mehr freiwillig an einer befahrenen straße lang gehen.

diese reine theorieprüfung macht wenig bis keinen sinn, nur in verbindung mit praxisunterricht und ner praxisprüfung würde es sinn machen...

MfG
Kampfler


----------



## Bramo

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also ich musste in NRW auch ne praktische Prüfung ablegen!


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

das ist zu begrüßen, zeigt aber auch den deutschen födralismuskram, jedes bundesland hat seine eigenen regeln, warum??? ist ein karpfen in NRW anders als einer aus brandenburg oder sachsen... ???

hier in brandenburg beispielsweise musste ich nicht einmal nen kurs besuchen, prüfungsfragenkatalog steht kostenlos im e-net, also nur die fragen a bissel lernen und schon gings zur prüfung, praktisch bin ich keinen schritt weiter...

allein die kostenunterschiede von bundesland zu bundesland sind doch völlig willkürlich, in berlin beispielsweise kann man die prüfung nur über den dav oder den vdsf machen, mit welchem Recht???


----------



## Bramo

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Na sowas is dann natürlich Schiet!

Meine Freundin hat hier (M-V) letztens auch ihren "Schein gemacht". Jetzt kennt sie falsche Schonzeiten und weiß auch noch daß man Fische hältern kann. Das wars dann aber auch schon. Vielleicht kann sie mit Glück n Gummifisch von nem Wobbler unterscheiden aber ne Rute zusammenbauen kann se nich! Aber sie darf angeln! Also Sinn macht das in meinen Augen keinen!


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



snoerre schrieb:


> Die Verantwortung zum korrekten Umgang mit Tieren liegt bei jedem selbst und auch mit einem Stück Papier oder Plastik wo ein Name drauf steht, ist es nicht gegeben das sich derjenige auch korrekt verhält nur weil er eine Prüfung abgelegt hat!
> 
> Greetz Snoerre



Dann weiss er aber das sein Tun und Handeln Strafbar ist wenn er gegen gewisse Regeln (Schonmass/Zeit etc) verstossen hat.

Und die die eine Instanz höher Rechtfertigung abgeben müssen wiso der Angler "XY" sich nicht an geltendes Recht gehalten hat können nun sagen "an uns lags nicht wir haben ihm die Prüfung abgenommen und er hat bestanden".


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Is doch ganz klar: 

Schweden, Finnland,.....:
Viel Wasser, wenig Menschen. 
In manchen Regionen Finnlands kommen 2 Leute auf einen See. Da kratzt es keine alte Sau, was der einzelne macht, warum auch?

bei uns 
wenig Wasser und massig Angler. 
Irgendwie muss es dann wohl reglementiert werden....

Die Fischereiprüfung an sich halte ich für einen Scherz, denn was lerne ich da schon, was ich nicht von einem alten Hasen lernen kann? - Na ja, der Staat verdient halt dran, wie bei so manchem in Deutschland.

Aber wie gesagt, irgendwie muss mans halt begrenzen.


----------



## kaipiranja

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Radon schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt den gesamten Thread gelesen zu haben, meine Gedanken zu dem Thema:
> 
> Ich habe 1990 in Bayern die Fischerprüfung abgelegt und einen Zehnjahresfischereischen für damals 60 DM erworben.
> Diesen Schein habe ich nach Ablauf nicht erneuert.
> Letzten Monat war ich zwei Wochen in Schweden und habe die Zeit genutzt mal wieder Angeln zu gehen.
> Also in den nächsten Angelladen gegengen und nachgefragt was man da so alles an Scheinen, Karten etc. braucht. Antwort: Eine Tageskarte für 60 SEK was etwa 6,60€ sind. Sonst nichts!
> Mit diese Karte ist nicht nur für ein paar km Flusstrecke gültig sondern für ein riesiges Areal, dessen Gewässer man wahrscheinlich in einem ganzen Monat nicht befischen kann.
> Darunter einige sehr gute Gewässer zum Fliegenfischen mit hervorragendem Forellen und Saiblingbestand.
> Zurück in Deutschland hatte mich das Angelfieber wieder gepackt und ich beschloss meinen Schein zu verlängern.
> Ich also mit meinem alten Schein ins Rathaus.
> Die Antwort der netten Dame die zuständig war:
> Ich brauche von Ihnen einen Sachkundenachweis.
> Ich: Hier ist mein alter Fischereischein, darin steht, dass ich die Prüfung bestanden habe.
> Die Dame: Ich brauche aber das Original Prüfungszeugnis.
> 
> Na gut, inzwischen habe ich eine Zweitschrift des Prüfungszeugnissen und meinen neuen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit im wert von 20,- Bearbeitungsgebühr und 60,-€ Fischereiabgabe für die nächsten zehn Jahre.
> 
> Meine Freundin, die in Schweden auch begeistert, unter meiner Anleitung, geangelt hat, wird in DE nie Angeln können ohne einen Fischereischein mit den ganzen Pflichtstunden zu absolvieren.
> 
> Meine Meinung zum Fischereischein:
> Ja, eine gewisse Reglementierung ist in unserem dichtbesiedelten Deutschland nötig.
> Aber: Es könnte auch einfacher sein.
> z.B.: Weniger Pflichtstunden für die Fischerprüfung, dafür auf das Wichtige konzentrieren (der normale Angler muss z.B. nichts über Besatz wissen, da er das nicht tut, während mir im Vorbereitungskurs z.B. niemand beigebracht hat, den gefangenen Fisch zu versorgen).
> Möglichkeit ohne Angelschein bei einem Angler mit Schein mitzuangeln.
> etc. etc.
> 
> Ach so, noch was: Ich habe spasseshalber mal versucht, die Fragen der letzten Fischerprüfung zu beantworten. Tip für alle Angler, deren Prüfung schon ein paar Jahre zurückliegt: Probiert das mal
> 
> Gruss
> Radon


 

...auch wenn es schonmal im Laufe des Threads erwähnt wurde...

Man kann verschiedene Länder nicht einfach miteinander vergleichen - schon gar nicht die skandinivischen mit Deutschland. In Schweden gibt es Hauptsächlich Privatpächter die ihre Fiskekort über die regionalen Touristenbüros o. Autmomaten verkaufen. Dort gibt es wie du schon erwähnt hast imens große Gewässer für eine sehr geringe Bevölkerungsdichte/Anglerdichte...also nicht die teils überfischten Gewässer wie hier zu Lande.

@Kohlmeise
...das es keine Sau kratz was in Scheden in Sachen Fischen passiert halte ich für einen Witz - solche Aussagen zeugen von Unkenntnis, es gibt auch dort teils strenge Regeln wie viele Fische entnommen werden dürfen, mit welchen Ködern geangelt werden darf etc. 

@all 
Ich denke im großen und ganzen soll die Fischereiprüfung und die Gebühren auch eine gewisse abschreckende Wirkung haben...das eben nicht jeder ans Wasser rennen kann um so los zu Angeln. 
Ich für meinen Teil finde sie zu einfach und würde sogar für Pflichtstungen sie wie für eine einheitlichen Regelung in allen Bundesländern pledieren... 

mfg, Kai


----------



## s.petri

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie wäre es denn, wenn wir auch den Führerschein abschaffen... und den Waffenschein... und den Krankenschein... und statt dessen gibt es dann den allgemeinen "Jagdschein" |uhoh:
> 
> Das Verlängern lassen ist schon blöd, und daß es keinen einheitlichen Jahrersfischereischein in Deutschland gibt ist ebenfalls ungeschickt - aber deshalb abschaffen? #d
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m

so ist`s richtig kurz und bündich wieso der schein bleiben sollte! 
und wenn er nicht bleibt:----------------- 
:csteige ich auf golf um!:c 
:rwerde mich bestimmt nicht zum schlachter degradieren lassen!!!!!!!!!!#q

lg aus NRW


----------



## Angelklaui

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Muss unbedingt bleiben ,da sonst noch mehr Vollpfosten angeln gehen ohne Schein.


----------



## flexxxone

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Regeln sind ja schön und gut und meistens ja auch irgendwie notwendig...

aber manche Sachen verstehe ich wirklich nicht#q#c

Mein Vater hatte früher einen Schein (im Osten) mit sämtlichen Marken 
- dann sind wir nach Bayern gezogen und die Angelei hat einige Zeit geruht 
- dummerweise ist die Umschreibefrist von DDR-Schein auf BRD-Schein nun abgelaufen 
- um jetzt einen neuen Schein zu bekommen, müsste er die Pflichtstunden absolvieren und alles neu beantragen

Verständlich, dass er sich jetzt am Allerwertesten lecken lässt und in andere Länder fährt, wo es einfacher und manchmal auch sinnvoller geregelt ist... #d

wo liegt denn hier bitte der Sinn begraben? - für mich zu tief!

Servus
flexxx


----------



## williwurm

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

tausend mal  nein neinfrage sind sie pole oder russe dan würt ich sie verstehen aber als deuscher sowas nicht ??|krach: das ist meine meinung der schein muß bleiben :m


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi Flexxx,



flexxxone schrieb:


> Mein Vater hatte früher einen Schein (im Osten) mit sämtlichen Marken
> - dann sind wir nach Bayern gezogen und die Angelei hat einige Zeit geruht
> - dummerweise ist die Umschreibefrist von DDR-Schein auf BRD-Schein nun abgelaufen
> - um jetzt einen neuen Schein zu bekommen, müsste er die Pflichtstunden absolvieren und alles neu beantragen
> 
> Verständlich, dass er sich jetzt am Allerwertesten lecken lässt und in andere Länder fährt, wo es einfacher und manchmal auch sinnvoller geregelt ist... #d


 
Da von mir auch Verwante nach Bayern gezogen sind..........

Nach 2 Jahren ( ständiger Wohnsitz) mußten se auch den Bayernschein machen.......... trotz vorherigen gültigen F-Schein. 
Da hätte bei deim Vater das umschreiben nicht viel genutz. Es sein denn die Behörde vor Ort hätte ein Einsehen gehabt.


----------



## Anemone

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also, ein vermeintlicher "Angler", der sich gegen den Fischereischein ausspricht, dem sollte man schon seine Lizenz entziehen! #q Denn dieser jenige scheint nicht in der Lage den Nutzen eines solchen zu sehen.

Der Schein ist nicht zur Schikane da!
Im Wesentlichen lernt man, mit Tieren und Natur waidgerecht und naturschutzgemäß umzugehen. Anglern ist nicht nur das Fischen erlaubt, sondern Angler dienen auch dem Natur- und Gewässerschutz- sprich: Angler haben nicht nur Rechte, sondern auch Pflichten!!!

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Angelschein (wenn auch mit Zeit und mit Kosten verbunden) ein absolutes Muss!!! Darüber sollte man gar nicht diskutieren!

Angeln will halt gelernt sein, und dazu gehört eben nicht nur "Angel ins Wasser schmeissen", sondern auch das Bewusstsein WAS man da gerade tut. Ich erwähne nur mal naturgeschützte Arten, waidgerechtes Angeln (sprich TIERSCHUTZGERECHT!), Gesetzeskunde etc....

Ohne den Fischereischein wären sämtlliche Arten mit sicherheit schon weggefischt und ausgestorben, und das schadet der Natur und - wie im Teufelskreis- auch UNS Anglern selber. Immerhin wollen wir in ein paar Jahren auch noch Fische fangen.

Also, was gibt es da zu diskutieren??? |bla:

LG #h


----------



## Terraxx

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Anemone schrieb:


> Also, ein vermeintlicher "Angler", der sich gegen den Fischereischein ausspricht, dem sollte man schon seine Lizenz entziehen! #q Denn dieser jenige scheint nicht in der Lage den Nutzen eines solchen zu sehen.
> 
> Der Schein ist nicht zur Schikane da!
> Im Wesentlichen lernt man, mit Tieren und Natur waidgerecht und naturschutzgemäß umzugehen. Anglern ist nicht nur das Fischen erlaubt, sondern Angler dienen auch dem Natur- und Gewässerschutz- sprich: Angler haben nicht nur Rechte, sondern auch Pflichten!!!
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Angelschein (wenn auch mit Zeit und mit Kosten verbunden) ein absolutes Muss!!! Darüber sollte man gar nicht diskutieren!
> 
> Angeln will halt gelernt sein, und dazu gehört eben nicht nur "Angel ins Wasser schmeissen", sondern auch das Bewusstsein WAS man da gerade tut. Ich erwähne nur mal naturgeschützte Arten, waidgerechtes Angeln (sprich TIERSCHUTZGERECHT!), Gesetzeskunde etc....
> 
> Ohne den Fischereischein wären sämtlliche Arten mit sicherheit schon weggefischt und ausgestorben, und das schadet der Natur und - wie im Teufelskreis- auch UNS Anglern selber. Immerhin wollen wir in ein paar Jahren auch noch Fische fangen.
> 
> Also, was gibt es da zu diskutieren??? |bla:
> 
> LG #h



Da bin ich EXAKT deiner Meinung, der Schein muss bleiben, auch wenn ich es eine Frechheit finde, was die dafür verlangen, ich meine, wenn der 50€ + allen drum und dran kostet und alle 5 Jahre man den für 10€ oder so verlängern lässt, dann ist das perfekt, denn welcher Vollpfosten gibt 50€ dafür aus, wenn er nicht wirklich Interesse hat?!
Würdet ihr wirklich den Schein abschaffen, ja?
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ihr neben euch noch andere 5 Angler haben woltl, die keinen Schein haben etc., und euch die Fische wegangeln usw.
Also darüber sollte auch gar nicht diskutiert werden...


----------



## williwurm

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

wer kein schein hat garnix zu angeln u.zusagen  das finde ich zum:v   mfg willi


----------



## Ute

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin ganz erstaunt über dieses Thema hier. Habe mir nur einige Texte durchgelesen.

Hier oben an der Ostsee können sich Gäste ja eine Sondererlaubniss zum angeln holen, ohne Angelschein.
Und wie die angeln und wie die mit den Fischen umgehen und was die dabei haben (nicht dabei haben) und von Mindestmaßen haben die auch noch nie was gehört. Dieser Schein müsste abgeschaft werden. Aber nicht der Fischereischein.


----------



## williwurm

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ist das nicht ein verstoß gegender fischereiortnung oder ein wiedersproch;+   one schein keine gastkarte   mfg willi     so mela richtig


----------



## MelaS72

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Meine Güte, da wurde aber hier im Archiv gegraben und ein verstaubter Thread wieder hervorgeholt 
Zum Thema, einige spiegeln meine Meinung exakt wieder und muss ich nicht nochmal wiederholen. Kurz und bündig: Der Schein muss bleiben, weil sonst echt jeder macht, was er will. Geht ja mal gar nicht. Kontrollen sollten meiner Meinung nach verstärkt werden.
Den Touristenschein könnte man abschaffen oder die Auflage, dass der nur an solche ausgegeben wird, die mit einem erfahrenen Angler (Fischereischeininhaber) angeln gehen, dass auch das, was wir in Gesetzeskunde und Tierschutz gelernt haben, auch genauso eingehalten wird.
Was nutzt es, wenn der Schein ausgegeben wird an jemanden, der gar keinen Plan hat und es noch nicht einmal für nötig hält sich zu informieren (Mindestmaß, Schonzeit etc.) und einfach alles abknüppelt was er am Haken hat?


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Was nutzt es, wenn der Schein ausgegeben wird an jemanden, der gar keinen Plan hat und es noch nicht einmal für nötig hält sich zu informieren (Mindestmaß, Schonzeit etc.) und einfach alles abknüppelt was er am Haken hat?


Und was nutzt es, wenn das jemand macht der einen Schein hat???

Die entsprechenden Gesetze (sowohl Bundesrecht (Tierschutz) wie Landesrecht (Fischereirecht)) MUSS eh jeder einhalten - ob mit oder ohne Schein.

Da kommts nicht drauf an einen sinnlosen Schein zu haben oder nicht, sondern dass vernünftige Kontrollen stattfinden und Zuwiderhandlungen entsprechend gestraft werden..

Der Schein macht niemanden zu einem besseren Angler...

Da gehts nur um zweierlei:
Dass Vereine/Verbände eine Daseinsberechtigung und Finanzierungsqulle haben und dass Vereine/Verbände "Besitzstandswahrung" betreiben können:
An unseren Gewässer wollen wir nicht so viele Angler.....

Interessant wirds immer dann, wenn die gleichen Angler, die meinen ein Schein würde was bringen, gleichzeitig über Bestimmungen für Gatsangler schimpfen, wennsie ml im Urlaub sind... 

Zudem solltet ihr mal überlegen, dass diese ganze Prüfung eh eine Farce ist.

Je nach Bundesland reicht das von ankreuzen bei der Prüfung ohne vorherigen Kurs bis hin zu Kurspflicht mit einer Mindeststundenzahl, ohne die man nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen wird.

Diejenigen, die dann ür die Prüfung sind, sollten dann wenigstens so konsequent sein, und dann auch denjenigen, die eine "lockere" Prüfung (vor allem Nord/Ostdeutschland) haben, das angeln verbieten zu wollen.....

Für die, welche es noch nicht wissen:
Geschichtlich wurde der Schein von den Nazis eingeführt. Zum einen zum ausnutzen der Gewässer zur Volksernährung, zum anderen umd Juden und andere von den Gewässern fernzuhalten...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060807...er-scheinheilig-oder-die-anglerverbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060807...er-scheinheilig-oder-die-anglerverbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060926362/ausgaben-archiv/oktober-2006/antworten-vom-lfv-westfalen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060926...6/antworten-vom-lav-niedersachsen-im-dav.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060926360/ausgaben-archiv/oktober-2006/antworten-vom-dmv-im-dav.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060926...ber-2006/antworten-vom-dav-bundesverband.html


----------



## Moggele79

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo Ihr . Bin neu in eurem Forum. Fange heute mit dem Kurs für den Angelschein an. Ich bin aus BW und bei uns ist das ein riesen Theater(liegt aber vieleicht auch an dem durchführenden Verein). Ich finde auch das der Schein wichtig ist nur sollte der Schwerpunkt in der Prüfung anders gelegt werden.Wir haben in unserer Gegend viele Mitteleuropäische Mittbewohner und mit diesen gibt es viele Vorfälle und von den Angelvereinen mussten die Kontrollen an den Gewässern verstärkt werden. Was ich Unverschämt finde sind ist die Höhe von Mitgliedsbeiträgen in manchen Angelvereinen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Anemone

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was nutzt es, wenn das jemand macht der einen Schein hat???
> 
> Die entsprechenden Gesetze (sowohl Bundesrecht (Tierschutz) wie Landesrecht (Fischereirecht)) MUSS eh jeder einhalten - ob mit oder ohne Schein.
> 
> Da kommts nicht drauf an einen sinnlosen Schein zu haben oder nicht, sondern dass vernünftige Kontrollen stattfinden und Zuwiderhandlungen entsprechend gestraft werden..
> 
> Der Schein macht niemanden zu einem besseren Angler...
> 
> Da gehts nur um zweierlei:
> Dass Vereine/Verbände eine Daseinsberechtigung und Finanzierungsqulle haben und dass Vereine/Verbände "Besitzstandswahrung" betreiben können:
> An unseren Gewässer wollen wir nicht so viele Angler.....
> 
> Interessant wirds immer dann, wenn die gleichen Angler, die meinen ein Schein würde was bringen, gleichzeitig über Bestimmungen für Gatsangler schimpfen, wennsie ml im Urlaub sind...
> 
> Zudem solltet ihr mal überlegen, dass diese ganze Prüfung eh eine Farce ist.
> 
> Je nach Bundesland reicht das von ankreuzen bei der Prüfung ohne vorherigen Kurs bis hin zu Kurspflicht mit einer Mindeststundenzahl, ohne die man nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen wird.
> 
> Diejenigen, die dann ür die Prüfung sind, sollten dann wenigstens so konsequent sein, und dann auch denjenigen, die eine "lockere" Prüfung (vor allem Nord/Ostdeutschland) haben, das angeln verbieten zu wollen.....
> 
> Für die, welche es noch nicht wissen:
> Geschichtlich wurde der Schein von den Nazis eingeführt. Zum einen zum ausnutzen der Gewässer zur Volksernährung, zum anderen umd Juden und andere von den Gewässern fernzuhalten...


 


WOW, mir fehlen die Worte- #d #d #d

Bei allem Respekt: 
Du beschreibst den Fischereischein als sinnlos?!?!?!
Die Prüfung mag nicht in allen Aspekten praxisnah sein, aber in welchem Fachgebiet ist das schon so?! Trotzdem halte ich esfür ein MUSS, dass ein Angler sich mit seinen Rechten und Pflichten auskennt.
Und dabei ist es vollkommen schnuppe, WER diesen Schein eingeführt hat!!! Ob von Nazis oder nicht. Der geschichtliche Hintergrund ist interessant, ändert aber rein gar nichts an der Tatsache, dass eine ausgiebige Beschäftigung mit dem Thema und die Prüfung unabdingbar sind! WER den Schein einführte spielt definitiv keine Rolle bei der Frage ob Fischereischein oder nicht!

"der Schein macht niemanden zu einem besseren Angler" - Ach, nein??? 
Ich finde das sehr wohl! Immerhin setzt er sich mit dem Thema auseinander und trägt Verantwortung für sein Handeln. Immerhin hat er GELERNT worum es beim Angeln geht. Schon allein deshalb ist er der bessere Angler. Ob ein Angler "gut" oder "schlecht" FÄNGT ist zweitrangig. Es ist sehr ehrenvoll, dass sich ein Angler mit seiner Umgebung und den Gesetzen auseinandersetzt!


"Dass Vereine/Verbände eine Daseinsberechtigung und Finanzierungsqulle haben und dass Vereine/Verbände "Besitzstandswahrung" betreiben können:
An unseren Gewässer wollen wir nicht so viele Angler....."

Das klingt sehr negativ, was Du da schreibst und ein 'richtiger' Angler sollte froh sein, dass es den Gewässerschutz gibt!!!

Für Touris sollte da übrigens auch keine Ausnahmegenehmigung herrschen. Aber das scheint ja wohl so zu sein - traurigerweise.

Das vernünftige Kontrollen stattfinden sollen- da gebe ich dir wirklich recht!!!! Aber das allein kanns nicht gewesen sein. 
Wie will denn jemand, der das Angeln (in der Theorie) nicht gelernt hat überhaupt wissen, was er falsch oder richtig macht??? Im Endeffekt ist es meiner Meinung nach Quatsch, dass Du schreibst, vernünftige Kontrollen würden reichen und zeugt nicht davon, dass Du auch nur irgendwelche Tier- und Naturschutzmaßnahmen/ - Vorgaben für maßgebend hältst!

Wirklich schade!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Die Prüfung mag nicht in allen Aspekten praxisnah sein, aber in welchem Fachgebiet ist das schon so?!


Es gibt 16 Landesfischereigesetze mit entsprechend vielen Durchführungsbestimmungen zur Prüfung - und das kann man dann multiplizieren mit der Zahl der Vereine/Stellen, welche Kurse anbieten, Prüfungen abhalten.

Ja, eine solche Art von Prüfung ist schlicht sinnlos und zweckfrei und vor allem fernab von jeder Praxis!!!!



> Trotzdem halte ich esfür ein MUSS, dass ein Angler sich mit seinen Rechten und Pflichten auskennt.


Es ist ein MUSS - hat aber gar nix mit dem Schein zu tun. Es ist die Pflicht eines jeden, der angeln gehen will, sich entsprechend zu informieren. Und es WÄRE die Pflicht von WAPO und Gewässerbewirtschaftern durch Kontrollen dafür zu sorgen, dass diese Bestimmungen auch eingehalten werden..



> "der Schein macht niemanden zu einem besseren Angler" - Ach, nein???
> Ich finde das sehr wohl! Immerhin setzt er sich mit dem Thema auseinander und trägt Verantwortung für sein Handeln. Immerhin hat er GELERNT worum es beim Angeln geht. Schon allein deshalb ist er der bessere Angler. Ob ein Angler "gut" oder "schlecht" FÄNGT ist zweitrangig. Es ist sehr ehrenvoll, dass sich ein Angler mit seiner Umgebung und den Gesetzen auseinandersetzt!


Kommt wiederum aufs Bundesland an: 
Wenn ich nur die Fragebögen zum ankreuzen auswending lernen muss, bringt eine solche Prüfung schlicht rein gar nix...



> Das klingt sehr negativ, was Du da schreibst und ein 'richtiger' Angler sollte froh sein, dass es den Gewässerschutz gibt!!!


Was hat der Gewässerschutz mit der Prüfung zu tun?? Das sind zwei Paar Stiefel..

Vernünftiger als jede sinnlose, theoretisch überfrachtete und kaum mit Praxisinhalten gestaltete Prüfung wäre zum Beispiel eine Art "Lehre" bei den Vereinen.

So könnten die Interessenten dann z.B. das Angeln wirklich in der Praxis lernen...

Habt ihr auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht, warum in vielen Ländern das Angeln auch ohne Prüfung kein Problem ist? Und dort trotzdem gerne viele deutsche Angler hinfahren, weil trotz fehlender Prüfung dort scheinbar intakte Gewässer mit guten Fischbeständen existieren??

Frankreich, Italien, Spanien, Skandinavien, England, Irland, und, und, und.....



> dass Du auch nur irgendwelche Tier- und Naturschutzmaßnahmen/ - Vorgaben für maßgebend hältst!


Stimmt, die sind in keinster Weise maßgebend fürs angeln. Weder in der Theorie noch in der Praxis. 

Respekt vor der Natur und der Kreatur lernt man auch in keiner Prüfung - da ist das lange zu spät. Das lernt man von der Elterngeneration oder gar nicht...

Nochmal:
Die Prüfung in Deutschland ist ein kompletter Witz!

Letztlich haben die Verbände (allen voran der VDSF) das wie so vieles andere auch (Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Wettangelverbot und, und, und...) in vorauseilendem Gehorsam aus Angst vor den "Schützern" und der Politik sowie zur Besitzstandswahrung installiert und durchgesetzt.

Keine in Deutschland mir bekannte Prüfung erfüllt auch nur annähernd Deinen Wunsch, dass eine solche Prüfung oder Kurs einen in der Praxis "besseren" Angler macht (auch was Tierschutz etc. angeht)...


----------



## Anemone

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich fasse es nicht!

Wie definierst Du denn bitte "besserer" Angler???

Ein Angler, der sich mit der Gesetzeslage, dem Tier- und Naturschutz auseinandersetzt IST definitv ein besserer Angler, als der, der keine Ahnung davon hat!

-"Respekt vor der Natur und der Kreatur lernt man auch in keiner Prüfung - da ist das lange zu spät. Das lernt man von der Elterngeneration oder gar nicht..."

Jein, selbstverständlich sollte der Respekt in jedem Menschen sein. Aber spezielle Dinge lernt man eben NUR dann, wenn man sich ausführlich damit beschäftigt (z.B. welche Tiere und Pflanzen stehen unter Artenschutz, Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, etc...). Sowas bekommt man nicht automatisch in die Wiege gelegt!
Und man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass die meißten Menschen ohne Fischereischein und Ahnung vom Angeln, sich NICHT damit auseinandersetzen. Wie willst Du das zur Pflicht machen ohne jegliche Nachweise???

Im Endeffekt ist das aber eine andere Schiene, nämlich eine gesellschaftliche. Wäre der Mensch von sich aus so respektvoll und vernünftig sich mit dem "Anglerlatein" auseinanderzusetzen, wenn es NICHT Pflicht wäre???
Meiner Meinung nach, würden das die wenigsten tun! Aber wie gesagt, das ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem.

-"Vernünftiger als jede sinnlose, theoretisch überfrachtete und kaum mit Praxisinhalten gestaltete Prüfung wäre zum Beispiel eine Art "Lehre" bei den Vereinen.
So könnten die Interessenten dann z.B. das Angeln wirklich in der Praxis lernen..."

Das mag stimmen, ist aber leider auch wieder gesetzlich geregelt. Ich fänd eine praxisnahe Prüfung auch wesentlich logischer! Die Theorie halte ich trotzdem für unabdingbar!

Ein Mensch, der verstanden hat, worum es beim Angeln geht, der lernt auch nicht nur "die Fragen auswendig", sondern beschäftigt sich ausführlich mit dem Thema. 

- "Letztlich haben die Verbände (allen voran der VDSF) das wie so vieles andere auch (Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Wettangelverbot und, und, und...) in vorauseilendem Gehorsam aus Angst vor den "Schützern" und der Politik sowie zur Besitzstandswahrung installiert und durchgesetzt."

Und meinst Du etwa diese Verbände machen das zur Schikane? Meinst Du nicht, es könnte vielleicht einen Sinn haben, das so zu regeln????????? Deine Sicht finde ich sehr einseitig und wenig durchdacht!


Im Endeffekt ist diese Diskussion sinnlos.
Wenn es Dir darum geht den ach so "sinnlosen" Fischereischein abzuschaffen, dann musst Du ja im gleichen Zug davon ausgehen, dass jeder vermeintlich zukünftiger Angler sich einwandfrei auskennt mit Natur- und Tierschutz. Du müsstest dann davon ausgehen, dass jeder sich so informiert, dass keine Risiken für Mensch, Tier oder Natur bestehen, wenn er angeln geht. Du müsstest davon ausgehen, dass jeder so viel Verantwortungsbewusstsein hat, ein gewisses Maß an Respekt vor dem Tier und der Natur an den Tag zu legen.

Nein, das wirst Du nicht erleben. Schau Dir doch nur mal so "Möchtegern- Schwarzangler" an! Wenn ich auf solche Leute treffe, merke ich nicht im geringsten, dass die irgendeine Ahnung haben von dem was sie da tun, bzw. was sie Tieren und Natur ANTUN!

Ich denke, Du machst es Dir da wirklich zu leicht.

Das die Prüfungsordnung an sich vielleicht spezieller oder praktischer sein sollte, da stimme ich Dir definitiv zu. Aber so ist es nunmal nicht und eine ausreichende Kenntnis der Angelei ist definitv Voraussetzung fürs Fischen.

Wie gesagt, ich denke, das ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem. 
Leider bekommt weißgott nicht jeder die Werte des Respekts in die Wiege gelegt. (Und das wird auch immer schlimemr!) 
Deshalb finde ich es sinnvoll, dass JEDER, der angeln will, sich damit vorher auseinandersetzt haben muss. Vielleicht geht das nur mit einer Prüfung....


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Wie gesagt, ich denke, das ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem.


Und ein politisches...



> Vielleicht geht das nur mit einer Prüfung....


Eben nicht, wenns reicht dafür stumpf auswendig zu lernen...



> Deine Sicht finde ich sehr einseitig und wenig durchdacht!


Darfst Du gerne - zu meiner "Verteidigung":
Mit dem Thema beschäftige ich mich (auch redaktionell, siehe Beiträge in der Anglerpraxis) schon seit Jahrzehnten, mit entsprechender Recherche...

Nach alldem was Du schreibst, dürfte dann ja in den Ländern, in denen es keine Prüfung gibt, es weder Angler geben, welche respektvoll mit der Natur umgehen - noch Gewässer, die nicht leergefischt sind...

Beispiele wären da:
Frankreich, Italien, Spanien, Skandinavien, England, Irland, und, und, und.....

Am deutschen "Prüfungswesen" muss die Welt nun wirklich nicht genesen...

Und vielleicht sollte man auch mal dran denken, dass es hier ums Angeln geht, nicht ums jagen mit scharfen Waffen, nicht ums Autofahren mit dem Potential der Gefährdung andere Menschen, nicht um das ausüben eines Berufes mit möglicher Schädigung anderer Menschen, es geht "nur" ums angeln!!!

Braucht man dazu wirklich eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs, um das "politisch korrekt" ausüben zu können? 

Oder steckt dahinter nicht eher der politische Wille entsprechender Parteien und Gruppierungen, das Angeln (wie auch das Jagen) immer mehr zu erschweren, bis es schliesslich keinen mehr gibt, der in Deutschland angeln will?


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Die Prüfung in Deutschland ist ein kompletter Witz!



Das ist richtig Thomas, und weil es ein Witz ist sollte jeder *vernünftig denkende* es eigentlich schaffen diesen zu bestehen.

Als ich meinen Schein 2000 nachgemacht habe weil ich den alten aus DDR Zeit in den 90ern nicht habe verlängern lassen sind bei der damaligen Prüfung von 150 Leuten um die 15 durchgefallen.

Und einige von den 15 (die ich entfernt kenne) gehören in der Tat nicht ans Wasser zum ausüben der Fischerei.

Nichts gegen Wirrköpfe, aber die die damals durchgefallen sind haben es in meinem Augen auch verdient diesem Hobby fern zu bleiben. Ein paar der 15 haben ihn dann im Folgejahr noch nachgemacht. Und die andern ballern sich teils heute noch das Hirn zu. (wenn du weist wie ichs meine)
So Sinnlos ist das alles nicht


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Das ist richtig Thomas, und weil es ein Witz ist sollte jeder vernünftig denkende es eigentlich schaffen diesen zu bestehen.


Nochmal: Ist nicht zu verallgemeinern, da es 16 verschiedene Landesgesetze mit zusätzlichen x - fachen Ausführungsbestimmungen gibt.

Schon alleine dass es "die Prüfung" bundesweit nicht gibt, sondern x verschiedene Prüfungen, sollte einen eigentlich nachdenklich machen.

Oder trauen die Politiker mancher Bundesländer ihren Einwohnern mehr zu als die in anderen?

Oder wie in Brandenburg, wo das Angeln auf Friedfische komplett schein/prüfungsfrei ist? 
Sind die dortigen Politiker weitsichtiger, indem sie nicht mehr nur den spendesammelnden Schützern hinterherlaufen??
Oder sind sie schlicht "politisch unkorrekt", weil sie davon ausgehen, dass Menschen auch eine Eigenverantwortung haben und nicht alles bis ins kleinste geregelt sein muss?
Oder denken die gar, es könnte wichtigeres geben in der Politik, als den Menschen das Angeln möglichst schwer zu machen??

JEDER! der sich wirklich fürs Angeln interessiert, wird sich früher oder später mit der Materie vertraut machen. Das ist bei jedem Hobby so, ob es sich um Modelleisenbahnen handelt, Kleintierzucht, reiten, oder Kerzengießen...

Die Frage dabei ist doch dann, warum muss es für Angler da eine Prüfung geben, aber z. B . reiten darf jeder, auch Hunde, Katzen, Vögel, Fische oder Hamster halten.. (da gehts sogar auch um Säugetiere, nicht "nur" um Fische..)

Nochmal: 
In meinen Augen steckt da einfach ein falscher politischer Ansatz dahinter!


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin,

Es gibt ja für beide Ansichten nachvollziehbare Argumente. Aber das hier ist eindeutig zu kurz gedacht.


> Ohne den Fischereischein wären sämtlliche Arten mit sicherheit schon weggefischt und ausgestorben, und das schadet der Natur und - wie im Teufelskreis- auch UNS Anglern selber. Immerhin wollen wir in ein paar Jahren auch noch Fische fangen.


Komisch , wie schaffen es all *die Länder ohne Scheinpflicht* mit diesem Problem fertig zu werden.??? Sind wir in Deutschland zu blöde das wir ohne Schein nicht angeln können?


----------



## charly151

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Es gibt ja für beide Ansichten nachvollziehbare Argumente. Aber das hier ist eindeutig zu kurz gedacht.
> 
> Komisch , wie schaffen es all *die Länder ohne Scheinpflicht* mit diesem Problem fertig zu werden.??? Sind wir in Deutschland zu blöde das wir ohne Schein nicht angeln können?


 
Habt Ihr Euch schon mal mit den Rahmenbedingungen
in den achsogelobten Fischereischeinfreien Ländern
auseinandergesetzt  ( Einwohner pro km², Anteil der Gewässerflächen pro Einwohner ) |kopfkrat ?

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Habt Ihr Euch schon mal mit den Rahmenbedingungen
> in den achsogelobten Fischereischeinfreien Ländern
> auseinandergesetzt


Jepp haben wir.  Sogar schon mehrmals in diesem Thread................

Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache , das die Angler dort ohne Schein in der Lage sind vernünftig mit diesen Hobby umzugehen. Da ändert auch nichts :_Einwohner pro km², Anteil der Gewässerflächen pro Einwohner _drann.
Zumindest ist bis heute kein Land ( F-Schein frei) bekannt in dem folgndes passiert ist : Zitat "_Ohne den Fischereischein wären sämtlliche Arten mit sicherheit schon weggefischt und ausgestorben" _


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich habe die Prüfung in Bayern so um 1987 abgelegt und war davor schon ein paar Jahre bei der Jugendgruppe aktiv und davor kann ich mich noch an so manche Kindheitsaktionen erinnern....

Die rein theoretische Prüfung war damals ein Witz schlechthin. 
Gewässerkunde, Fischkunde, gerätekunde und Rechtskunde.

Beispiel für eine Frage: Welche Gerätezusammenstellung für Karpfen ist richtig?
Rauskam glaube ich 4er Haken, 35er Schnur und Rute -60 gramm Wg (oder so ähnlich). Alles andere war staatlich versichert falsch! Was für ein Blödsinn.
#q

Und selbst wenn jemand die Prüfung ohne Fehler bestanden hatte und sogar angenommen, er würde einen Wirbelknoten hinbekommen. Solch einen Novizen stelle man dann alleine ans Wasser. Der ist so dermaßen überfordert, das gibts gar nicht.

Is ja auch logisch, wie soll ich denn in einem Hinterstübchen in irgendeiner Kneipe das Fischen lernen?
Dort lerne ich höchstens was über rechtliche Sachen, natürlich sehr wichtig, aber das Lernen des FISCHENS gehört ans Wasser! Sogesehen war die Zeit als Jungfischer genau der richtige Unterricht. 
#6

Ganz ehrlich. Ich kenne massig Angler, die vor allem durch Ignoranz glänzen. Alle Biber solle man erschießen, alle Kormorane ebenso und die Drecks Waller müssen auch raus aus dem Wasser, also schmeißt man die untermaßigen hinter sich halt ins Gebüsch. kein Witz, das ist die Realität!
Letzthin war mir einer gegenüber, der die Uferböschung mit einer SENSE "bereinigt" hat, bevor er mit dem eigentlichen Angeln begann. Eventuell geschützte Pflanzenarten waren dem Typ so was von wurscht...

Wer hat denen Respekt beigebracht??? Der bloße Erwerb des Fischereischeins jedenfalls nicht und die sinnloseste Prüfung des Lebens ebenfalls nicht.
;+


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Dort lerne ich höchstens was über rechtliche Sachen, natürlich sehr wichtig


Und überall in den entsprechenden Gesetzen nachzulesen, dazu brauchts keine Prüfung...


----------



## silviomopp

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ist das nicht eine endlos Disse ?? Es gibt für alles ein pro und kontra . Auch ich bin für den Angelschein, nur  sollten die Prüfungen und Lehrgänge in anderer Form dupliziert werden. Als nächstes schaffen wir den Jagdschein ab, dann den Führerschein und dann den Personalausweis, da kommt dann auch keiner hinterher, wer wen erschossen oder überfahren hat...#6


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

N#abend...

Ich frage mich gerade, was Ihr "besseren Prüfungsangler" mit mir macht, wenn ich euch erzähle, daß ich keine Prüfung abgelegt habe...

Um es vorweg zu nehmen, doch, ich habe einen Fischereischein und zwar einen echten, keine Fälschung 

Wie das geht?
Ich bin in Hessen geboren und besitze seit 1986 einen Fischereischein, durchgängig gültig bis heute, sprich ich habe ihn immer wieder verlängern lassen. 
Die Pflichtprüfung wurde in Hessen erst 1992 eingeführt, alle die DAVOR schon einen Fischereischein besessen haben, genossen Bestandsschutz...

Bei meinem Umzug nach Schleswig Holstein interessierte nur der DURCHGÄNGIG gültige Fischereischein seit 1986 aus Hessen...


Oh Gott... ich bin kein geprüfter Angler... vielleicht fange ich deshalb sowenig, muß ich mal drüber nachdenken 

Übrigens, von "meiner Sorte" gibts tausende von Anglern...


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und überall in den entsprechenden Gesetzen nachzulesen, dazu brauchts keine Prüfung...


 
Genau darum gehts doch wer liest schon in Gesetzen wenn er nicht muß? 
klar Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe |kopfkrat
aber was ich nicht weis macht mich nicht heiß


Jens


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Siehste Locke, da nützt aber auch keine Prüfung was, sondern nur vernünftige Kontrollen..

Wer be********n will, macht das mit oder ohne Prüfung...

Also ist auch das kein Argument für eine Prüfung..


----------



## baydossi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

hallo, 
ich will jetz mal Sachlich bleiben!

Mit 12 Jahren hab ich in Niedersachsen Ostfriesland den Angelschein (Deutsche Sportfischerei Prüfung) machen müssen, das war 1979, die Gebühr dafür betrug 60 DM, viel geld zu der Zeit für einen 12 jährigen, und der Kursus war mit 8 dreierstunden angesetzt, von 19 - 22 uhr!
aber damit nicht genug, denn jedes Jahr muss dort immer noch ein Fischerei-Erlaubnisschein gelöst werden, welcher je nach Verein zwischen 25- 80 € beträgt und die Küstengewässer noch nicht mit einbezogen sind.
Für Küsten und Mündungen müssen zusätzlich für dem Fall, das man dort Angeln will nochmal 15 € bei der Sielach entrichtet werden!!!
Überall wird jedoch die abgelegte Prüfung erwartet, sonst gibt es Keinen Fischereierlaubnisschein.
Deswegen solltet ihr euch weisgott nicht so anstellen wegen den 5 - 10 € im Jahr. mit der ihr dann die gesamte Küste befischen könnt, das ist für mich eine Lachnummer
Somit bleib ich dabei das jeder, der eine Kreatur erlegt, über ein dementsprechendes Fachwissen verfügt und eine Prüfung abgelegt hat!!!#6

In diesem Sinn Petri Heil und Waidsmann Dank:vik:


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

sehe ich bissel anders da du in die Gesetze eingeweiht bist wenn du die Prüfung machst 
sie (Prüfung) sollte bloß endlich mal vereinheitlicht werden 
wenigstens in den Grundzügen (Natur Tierschutz etc)was ja Bundesgesetze sind
Konrollen sind nützlich aber wer soll sie bezahlen 
bin Ehrenamtlicher staatlicher Kontollör du glaubst nicht was ich für Spritrechnung habe und es wird immer mehr :v
erst Stadt und Landkeis Zwickau jetzt geht mein "Revier" bis Chemnitz und Aue(Kreisreform) 
und ich habe auch keine Fischereiprüfung nach bundesdeutschen Recht mein Schein wurde zur Wende einfach umgeschrieben :gangle seit 1978 

Jens


----------



## Ute

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Genau. 
Das, was nervt und totaler blödsinn ist, das jedes Bundesland es anders sieht.


----------



## MelaS72

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage dabei ist doch dann, warum muss es für Angler da eine Prüfung geben, *aber z. B* . reiten *darf jeder*, auch *Hunde*, Katzen, Vögel, Fische oder Hamster *halten*.. (da gehts sogar auch um Säugetiere, nicht "nur" um Fische..)
> 
> Nochmal:
> In meinen Augen steckt da einfach ein falscher politischer Ansatz dahinter!


Falsch, aber einer gewissen Grösse müssen auch hier Prüfungen abgelegt werden. Ein bisschen auswendig lernen und schon kann man auch hier wieder Schabernack treiben   


Steffen23769 schrieb:


> N#abend...
> 
> Ich frage mich gerade, was Ihr "besseren Prüfungsangler" mit mir macht, wenn ich euch erzähle, daß ich keine Prüfung abgelegt habe...


 Was die andren mit dir machen ist mir wurscht. Ich knuddel dich, bis du schielst #4 (guckst du Sig)




Locke4865 schrieb:


> sehe ich bissel anders da du in die Gesetze eingeweiht bist wenn du die Prüfung machst
> sie (Prüfung) sollte bloß endlich mal vereinheitlicht werden
> wenigstens in den Grundzügen (Natur Tierschutz etc)was ja Bundesgesetze sind
> 
> Jens



Komplett vereinheitlichen wird man die Prüfungen wohl nicht, aber die in deinem genannten Ansatz in den Grundzügen, das liest sich sehr gut und da wäre ich auch für #6


----------



## Jonny1985

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Verstehe garnicht dass da Diskusionen auftauchen !!!

Angelschein ist ja wohl selbstverständlich !!!!!


Was man in dem Lehrgang vermittelt bekommt ist definiv sehr wichtig !!!

Wer sagt das Fischkunde , Gerätekunde , Gewässerkunde nicht wichtig seien und Grundlagen vermitteln hat wohl beim Lehrgang nicht aufgepasst !!!

Grade für Jugendliche ist er sehr Lehrreich !!!

Ich habe meinen Schein mit 12 Jahren gemacht und mir wurden wichtige Kenntisse vermittelt die ich heute nicht missen möchte !!!


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



MelaS72 schrieb:


> Was die andren mit dir machen ist mir wurscht. Ich knuddel dich, bis du schielst #4 (guckst du Sig)




OffTopicAN:

Wenn Du das nächste mal hier bist, machen wir das auch  Müssen uns bloß ein Plätzchen suchen wo weder Sandra noch Dany uns finden 

OffTopicAUS


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

auch mal kurz OT

:mAber Vorsicht,der dicke Ollek ist mitte Dezember auch auf Fehmarn die Brandung unsicher machen und der hat immer seinen "Feldstecher" mit...also das Fernglas|supergri

Steffen alter Rübezahl sieht man sich mal?

(ich bring den Bauchladen auch mit.)

OT aus.


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich kann mich auf der Insel ja schlecht verstecken Ollek  #h

Brauchst Deinen Bauchladen nicht mitbringen, ich weiß wo es nen guten Imbiß gibt, Du brauchst ja auch mal Urlaub vom Verkauf 


Feldstecher... tztztz


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin,

jetzt, wo sich die Interessenten für die Strandverabredung hier mit ein klitzekleinwenig gegönntem OT gefunden haben, alles weitere dann bitte per PN oder Extratrööt... 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ganz klar den Erwerb *Vereinfachen !!! *Was macht eigendlich ein Ausländer ,wenn er im seinem Urlaub, in Deutschland fischen möchte?Ich bin gern mit meiner Angel auf Reisen u.geniesse die Einfachheit dort zu fischen.Wenn ich erst eine Prüfung ,vergleichbar mit der deutschen,ablegen müsste u.das in Landessprache ,nah dann viel Spass.Keine Ahnung ,aber darf ein Ausländer einfach so in Bayer ein Angelschein kaufen u.dann fischen gehn _*??*_  Ich weiss es nicht u.hoffe das es im Ausland ,noch so einfach, wie es jetzt ist, auch bleibt.  G. Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## b&z_hunter

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Meiner Meinung nach, geht es bloß um das liebe Geld, oder anders, wie komme ich da ran. Und im Vorschriften machen, ist der deutsche Verwaltungsapparat ja Spitze.
Ich brauchte auch nie eine Prüfung machen, wozu auch,wir haben uns seinerzeit  an verschiedenen Nachmittagen getroffen und ältere Vereinsmitglieder haben das Grundwissen den Junganglern beigebracht bzw vermittelt und das nicht nur in der Theorie, nein, auch ans Wasser wurde gemeinsam gefahren. 
Warum zum Beispiel werden Fischereischeine verlängert ?
Das weiß kein Mensch, oder doch, unseren Beamten ist das kein Rätsel, weil so kommt ja der Staat an unser Geld und das ist nicht wenig in diesem Fall.
Es ist wichtig, dass Fachwissen vermittelt wird,  aber muß das immer Geld kosten?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

b&z hunter:
_Meiner Meinung nach, geht es bloß um das liebe Geld, oder anders, wie komme ich da ran. Und im Vorschriften machen, ist der deutsche Verwaltungsapparat ja Spitze.
Ich brauchte auch nie eine Prüfung machen, wozu auch,wir haben uns seinerzeit an verschiedenen Nachmittagen getroffen und ältere Vereinsmitglieder haben das Grundwissen den Junganglern beigebracht bzw vermittelt und das nicht nur in der Theorie, nein, auch ans Wasser wurde gemeinsam gefahren. 
Warum zum Beispiel werden Fischereischeine verlängert ?
Das weiß kein Mensch, oder doch, unseren Beamten ist das kein Rätsel, weil so kommt ja der Staat an unser Geld und das ist nicht wenig in diesem Fall.
_ 
_ 			 				___________________

|good:

Ja, genau darum gehts beim Fischereischein: Kohle zocken.
Nur heißt es hier halt nicht "Steuer", sondern "Fischereischeinabgabe", klingt sozialverträglicher, ist aber im Prinzip auch nichts anderes. 

Noch einmal: Bitte was lernt man im Vorbereitungskurs auf die Fischereiprüfung, was sich ein begeisterter Angler nicht ohnehin in seiner Freizeit pausenlos reinzieht?

Eben, da bleibt nur die Rechtskunde und damit die Frage, on man ein solches Brimborium tatsächlich veranstalten muss oder es auch damit getan wäre, den angehenden Anglern eine kleine Broschüre mit den Rechstdingen mit auf den Weg zu geben.

Stopp, ich vergesse eines:
Als mündiger Bürger ist es meine Staatspflicht, mit meiner Fischereischeinabgabe die Rettung des deutschen Bankenwesens tatkräftig zu unterstützen!!!
#q


----------



## Koelnhorst

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo Leute,
ich halte den Vorbereitungskurs mit anschließender Prüfung durchaus für sinnvoll.
Es geht bei der Angelei schließlich um den Umgang mit lebenden Kreaturen und nicht um Gummibärchen da sollte man die Zeit schon investieren. Wer meint ohne Prüfung angeln zu können kann sich gerne in meiner Werkstatt den Blinddarm entfernen lassen. Habe zwar auch nie Medizin studiert, aber irgendwnn wird's schon klappen bis dahin, ein bisschen Schwund ist immer. Die Verlängerung des Fischereischeines halte ich auch für reine Geldmache aber was soll's jedes Hobby kostet Kohle. Nach meiner Meinung sollte auch viel strenger kontrolliert werden um die vielen Schwarzangler mal ordentlich bei den E.... zu kriegen.
Gruß,
Koelnhorst


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Habe gestern mi nem Kumpel telefoniert, der grade den Kurs beio uns in B-W macht (dürfte einer der schwereren Ptrüfungen bei uns sein..).
Der hat sich bitter beschwert, dass sie zwar alle Fischarten inzwischen von Buildern kennen, auch viele Fischkrankheiten, dass sie alle möglichen Umweltschutzdinge lernen - aber praktisch immer noch bei null stehen. Da wird kein Knoten gezeigt, kein Fisch abschlagen, keine Montagen, etc, etc....

So eine Prüfung/Kurs braucht echt kein Mensch...
(Außer den zwei Händlern, die bei uns die Kurse abhalten, so zieht man sich die Stammkundschaft....)


----------



## MarioDD

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe gestern mi nem Kumpel telefoniert, der grade den Kurs beio uns in B-W macht (dürfte einer der schwereren Ptrüfungen bei uns sein..).
> Der hat sich bitter beschwert, dass sie zwar alle Fischarten inzwischen von Buildern kennen, auch viele Fischkrankheiten, dass sie alle möglichen Umweltschutzdinge lernen - aber praktisch immer noch bei null stehen. Da wird kein Knoten gezeigt, kein Fisch abschlagen, keine Montagen, etc, etc....
> 
> So eine Prüfung/Kurs braucht echt kein Mensch...
> (Außer den zwei Händlern, die bei uns die Kurse abhalten, so zieht man sich die Stammkundschaft....)


 
@thomas
erst mal Hallo nach sooo langer Zeit#h

war bei uns in Sachsen genau so. Ich habe irgendwann in den 80ern meinen DAV Schein gemacht (zu DDR Zeiten) dort wurde(n) uns sehr wohl Knoten und der Waidgerechter Umgang mit den Fischen vermittelt.
Leider bin ich in der Wendezeit nicht mehr angeln gewesen und mein Angelschein verfiel (warum auch immer) jedenfalls musste ich den Fischereischein erneut machen.
Ich weiß jetzt wies die Libellen treiben.
Weiß auch was der Frosch im Wasser macht.
Jetzt kenne jetzt die Wasserpest persönlich.

Aber Wir haben nicht einmal irgend einen Seefisch gesehen.
Wir haben das sächsische Fischereigesetz gepaukt, bis uns schwindlig wurde. Leider gilt dies nur in Sachsen...
Wenn Wir Sachsen in Bayern angeln wollen, machen wir uns bei dem Gedanken fast schon schon strafbar. In Mek Pomm. darf ich mit 5 Paternoster Haken auf Hering gehen. Im Nordostseekanal bekomm ich dafür ne saftige Strafe.
In Mek Pomm muss ich einen Küstenfischereischein erwerben der jedes Jahr teuerer wird...werden die Dorsche/Flundern dort etwa eingestzt??
Was soll denn der Sch...ß?
Daher bin auch ich gegen einen Fischereischein!!
Ich bin dafür, dass jeder der angeln gehen will-dies auch überall an öffentlichen Gewässern machen soll. Es sollte aber eine einheitliche Regelung zu Schonzeiten und Maßen geben.
Es sollte auch möglich sein, einen Fischereischein (abhängig von der Laufzeit) in allen Postämtern/Rathäusern/Touristinformationen/etc zu erweben, damit der Neubesatz und die Pflege der Gewässer gewährleistet ist. Mit dem Fischereischein muss auch eine Broschüre zu Schonzeiten,Besonderheiten und Maßen mitgegeben werden. Was ist so schwer daran??


----------



## Eugen Eichmann

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Zu den Gesetzen und Fischereischein darunter: 

Ich darf nur eine Stunde vor SA bis eine stunde nach SonnenUntergang angeln. Wenn ich aber ein Paar km von Mannheim nach Hessen schaffe, dann darf ich auch Nachts angeln- sieht man in Hessen schärfer?|bigeyes 

Der finanzielle Aufwand um für 5 bis 10 Jahre Gewässer und Fischbestand für mich zu pflegen und zu hegen (Fischereiabgabe) ist gleich groß wie 15 Minuten Formalitäten um Fischereischein auszufühlen? #h

Nicht der Depp ist schuld, der mit Lidl-Rute und ohne Angelschein sich einmal im Jahr sich an Forellenteich setzt,dass wir immer weniger Fische haben. Ich würde warscheinlich auch keinen bewundern, wenn ich sagen würde, dass in unserem kleinen korruptionsfreien Deutschland offizielles Prüfungszeugniss käuflich ist (zwar noch nichts Massenhaftes, aber oft genug). Wäre es nicht sinnvoller sich mit der Prüfung und Gewässerschein zu begnügen, Kontrollen zu verschärfen und die restlichen Kosten auf die Schulter von Schwarzanglern und Zeugnissverkäufern umzuwälzen? Alles andere (Angelschein, Fischereiabgabe) ist nur als Geld für Pflege und Hege der Behörden, die die scheine ausstellen gedacht.

Nur eins freut mich daran: Es darf nicht jeder ans Gewässer, und somit ist nur Platz für Leute mit Leidenschaft da (wer gibt schon mehrere Hundert Euro aus wenn es sich finanziell nicht lohnt, ausser Angler mit Seele?)


----------



## Moggele79

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Habe am Freitag meine Prüfung gemacht in B-W. Fand den Vorbereitungskurs net schlecht nur leider zu wenig Praxis . Hatten gerade mal einen nachmittag lang Stationsweise ausbildung(Friedfischen, Raubfischen,Werfen mit der Angel, Hakenbinden,Fliegenfischen). Weis jetzt zwar viel Theoretisch aber Praxis fast null.
Bin aber trotzdem dafür das der Fischereischein erhalten bleibt. Es waren etliche Chaoten im Kurs wo ich mir gedacht hab das es bei denen besser währe wenn sie Ihn nicht bekommen.


----------



## CarpCatcher1

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich halte die Fischerprüfung für sehr wichtig. Es gibt auch Anfänger die bis zum Vorbereitungskurs keine Ahnung vom Umgang mit Fischen, Gerät usw.. haben. Die Prüfung ist ja auch nicht sonderlich schwer. Und wer die nicht schaft, der hat am Wasser mit der Angel auch nichts verlohren.

Es gibt auch meiner Meinung nach zuwenig Kontrollen.
Wir haben einige Weiher und Seen da treten Angler aus osteuropäischen Länder in gröseren gruppen auf. Schlachten alles unabhängig von Schonmaß und Schonzeit. Und keiner traut sich diese zu kontrolieren, ob diese überhaupt einen Fischerschein haben.

Zu den Kosten über Prüfung kann ich nicht viel sagen. Prüfungsgebür und Vorbereitungskurs weis ich nicht mehr.
Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit hat glaube ich um die 230.-€ gekostet. 

Das die Bestimmungen von Bundesland zu Bundesland anders sind, finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Eine einheitliche Regelung währe wünschenswert. Diese Regelung werden wir hier aber nicht ändern können. Es geht halt ums finanzielle und da handelt jedes Bundesland für sich. Und tragen auch die Kosten für sich. Bei den Abgaben an die Fischereibehörde währen viele Angler bereit, sogar noch mehr zu bezahlen.
- Wenn diese Abgaben "Fischereilich" ausgegeben werden -.
Also nicht um mehr Geld in die Kassen für die Algemeinheit zuspühlen.


----------



## frogile

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> |peinlich Für für Deutschland!
> Wer ist für das abschaffen des Fischereischeins in Deutschland.
> Also ich ja.#v




Wenn ich dir jetzt ehrlich die Meinung sagen würde, hätt ich nur wieder ein paar Verwarnungen.

Hast wohl die Fischerprüfung nicht bestanden, dass hier so n Schwachsinn (ist das zu hart formuliert?) laberst...#q#q#q#q


----------



## Dickdorsch76

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

So, will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich verfolge diesen Tröt schon einige Tage, hab mich aber nicht weiter dazu geäußert, da ich bis dato keine Fischerprüfung abgelegt hatte.

Heute hatte ich meine Fischerprüfung, mit Erfolg |supergri
Ich wohne zur Zeit noch in NRW, habe aber in NDS ein Haus gekauft, wo ich in ca. 2 Wochen einziehen werde. Dachte ich mir: Machste mal fix die Fischerprüfung (paßte auch terminlich grad gut), hier in NRW geht das ja ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang...was man hat, hat man. Würde ich ihn später in NDS machen wollen, hätte ich nur mehr Geld für Lehrgang ect. blechen müssen.

Mit dem Üben bin ich 1 1/2 Wochen vor der Prüfung angefangen, ca. jeden 2. Tag hab ich 2 Std. "auswendiggelernt". Gut dem einem fällt es leichter zu...andere müssen halt mehr tun. Ich habe es aber mal bewußt AUSWENDIGLERNEN genannt, mehr ist es nämlich nicht!

Ich habe als Kind immer im Weiher des Nachbarn angeln dürfen (Forellen, Karpfen, Rotaugen, paar Zander), Jahre später dann erst wieder in Dänemark (Forellenpuffs, Seen) angefangen...heute bin ich beruflich viel auf Helgoland, da braucht man keinen Schein (hätte den Schein momentan jedenfalls nicht so dringend gebraucht). Ich sehe mich damit selber nur als Angler mit Basiswissen. Einiges brachte mir mein Vater bei (der nie einen Schein besaß, starb als ich 8 Jahre alt war), Rest habe ich mir bei anderen abgeschaut/nachgefragt.

Aber die Fischerprüfung heute: totaler Schwachsinn!
Etwas ausweniglernen, schon hat man so eine Pappe.
GELDMACHEREI

Ich kann jetzt keinen Funken besser bzw. waidmännischer damit angeln. 
Gesunden Menschenverstand und Respekt gegenüber anderen Lebewesen hat man eben...oder nicht!

Ich wäre dafür den ganzen Mist abzuschaffen. (Jetzt werden "buh"-Rufe kommen von denen, die meinen: Ich mußte mich mit dem Mist ja auch rum schlagen, sollen die anderen es doch auch! Wo kämen wir denn hin wenn jeder... usw. bla bla). Lieber die Angelkarte für das entsprechende Gewässer kaufen, alá Dänemark. Dafür mehr Aufsicht und saftig Strafen für Fehlverhalten! Klar muß das gestaffelt sein, nur weil die Schnur 2kg zu wenig Tragkraft hat, sollte es eine aufklärende Verwarnung mit kleinem Bußgeld sein. Wer aber "rumangelt" ohne Kescher und was zum Töten, der sollte dann auch böse Bluten, sowas ist eben Grundwissen und ohne eben Tierquälerei. 

Ich meine, wenn man noch nie geangelt hat, dann geht man doch nicht einfach mit irgendeiner Angel ans Wasser und legt los? Da ist doch immer jemand, der einen "angesteckt" hat und schon etwas Erfahrung mitbringt...
Schaut Euch mal einen kleinen Dänen-Jungen an...die machen manchem Schein-Angler in Deutschland noch was vor...


----------



## McClane

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich finde auch das der Schein auf jeden fall bleiben sollte da es sich um Lebewesen handelt und die sollten schon artgerecht und fachmännisch behandelt und getötet werden.

MFG McClane


----------



## PureContact

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe gestern mi nem Kumpel telefoniert, der grade den Kurs beio uns in B-W macht (dürfte einer der schwereren Ptrüfungen bei uns sein..).
> Der hat sich bitter beschwert, dass sie zwar alle Fischarten inzwischen von Buildern kennen, auch viele Fischkrankheiten, dass sie alle möglichen Umweltschutzdinge lernen - aber praktisch immer noch bei null stehen. Da wird kein Knoten gezeigt, kein Fisch abschlagen, keine Montagen, etc, etc....
> 
> So eine Prüfung/Kurs braucht echt kein Mensch...
> (Außer den zwei Händlern, die bei uns die Kurse abhalten, so zieht man sich die Stammkundschaft....)




Bei meinem Kurs haben wir Fische abgeschlagen, ausgenommen, filetiert und dann gräuchert


----------



## McClane

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



PureContact schrieb:


> Bei meinem Kurs haben wir Fische abgeschlagen, ausgenommen, filetiert und dann gräuchert


 
Oha so umfangreich war mein kurs nicht bei mir war das einfach immer nur der stumpfe Unterricht und zum Abschluss des Lehrgangs kurz vor der Prüfung gings einmal angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Ich finde auch das der Schein auf jeden fall bleiben sollte da es sich um Lebewesen handelt und die sollten schon artgerecht und fachmännisch behandelt und getötet werden.


Dumm nur, dass man das in weit über 90% der Kurse - wenn überhaupt - nur theoretisch lernt...


----------



## McClane

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Das ist richtig finde auch das sollte verbessert werden.


----------



## ohneLizenz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

nachdem mein "alter ddr-lappen" in bayern nicht mehr anerkannt wurde, habe ich mich sehr geärgert=> habe nun den schein woanders (hh) wieder gemacht und nun bin ich froh darüber, weil es nichts geschadet hat und ich viele neue leute kennengelernt habe und vieles wieder gehört habe
=> also kein schaden gewesen und durchaus auch für mich zu bestehen


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Und unabhängig ob dafür oder nicht sollte man sich mal solche Beiträge (der Beschluss des DAV & VDSF) ansehen und auf diese "Schlüsselstellen" achten 



> Über Jahre hinweg wurden unzählige Stunden ehrenamtlicher Arbeit von Verbandsmitgliedern geleistet und enorme finanzielle Mittel aus den Beiträgen der Angler aufgewendet, teilweise unter zusätzlicher Inanspruchnahme der *Fischereiabgabe* und weiterer Fördergelder.


Es ist nicht nur alles Abzocke, auch wenn es einem oft so vorkommt. Teilweise wird auch Sinnvolles mit den Geldern angestellt was dann wiederum allen zugute kommt.

Deswegen bin ich zumindest dafür.  Und die paar Kröten mehr oder weniger machen mich auch nicht ärmer.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Statt das Geld mit sinnlosen Prüfungen oder Kursen zu verpulvern, wäre es trotzdem besser (um Vereine/Verbände da auch finanziell mit einzubinden), wenn es statt Theoriepauken eine Art Lehre geben würde (ohne direkte Vereinsmitgliedschaft, aber innerhalb z. B. 3 Jahren eine Anzahl Stunden (wäre festzulegen) mit Vereinsmitgliedern praktisch angeln zu gehen).

Denn Angeln lernt man von Anglern in der Praxis - Und nicht von Kursleitern, Funktionären oder Theoretikern in Hinterstuben....

Der Charme einer solchen Regelung:
Wegfall der 16 verschiedenen sinnfreien Regelungen zur Erlangung des Scheines, Einbindung der Vereine, damit bessere Refinanzierung, dadurch auch die Möglichkeit durch attraktive Angebote mehr Mitglieder zu bekommen, Wegfall der ganzen bürokratischen Hürden, und, und, und.....

Wenn man sich ein bisschen was überlegt, gibt es sicherlich (das oben nur als schnelles Beispiel)  sehr viele Möglöichkeiten wie man das alles praxisnäher und sinnvoller lösen könnte....


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Statt das Geld mit sinnlosen Prüfungen oder Kursen zu verpulvern,



Das sie sinnlos sind ist deine Meinung, nicht aber meine. Mag sein das die verschieden Bundesländer teils unbegreifliche Methoden hervorbringen bevor oder wie Leute ihren Schein machen können aber hier in Sachen Anhalt empfinde ich das nicht so. 

Unser Vereinspräsi hat damals die Schulungen abgehalten und ich emfand sie als förderlich.  Aber Schulungen unterliegen allgemein starken Qualitätsschwankungen weswegen einige ihre als Sinnlos empfinden könnten.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenn es statt Theoriepauken eine Art Lehre geben würde (ohne direkte Vereinsmitgliedschaft, aber innerhalb z. B. 3 Jahren eine Anzahl Stunden (wäre festzulegen) mit Vereinsmitgliedern praktisch angeln zu gehen).



:m Thomas sei du als Mod froh das dem nicht so ist, du hättest glaub ich viel Arbeit in den Foren zwecks |krach: und so...
Genauso wie ich es ablehen würde nach bestandener Fahrprüfung z.B. 3 Jahre bei Führerscheininhabern mitzufahren bevor ich alleine darf.

Die ganze chose bis man den Schein hat dauert im Schnitt ca. 1 Monat. In dieser Zeit hat man Gelegenheit auch im Selbststudium zuhause durch das Material was einen mitgegeben wird  sich Fachwissen anzueignen was man dann ggf. bei der Schulung in den Vereinen nachfragen kann. 

Dafür will ich keine 3 Jahre durch Pflichtstunden an irgendwelche Vereinsleute gebunden sein.

Es erfolgt nach diesem Monat eine kurze staatliche Prüfung und entweder ich habe mit meinen Wissen was ich bis dato angeeignet habe die Prüfung bestanden oder aber nicht und ich darf dann *nicht* Angeln. Kurz und bündig, aber nicht 3 Jahre "Händchenhalten" #d (sollte ja nur ein Bsp. sein)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einbindung der Vereine, damit bessere Refinanzierung, dadurch auch die Möglichkeit durch attraktive Angebote mehr Mitglieder zu bekommen, Wegfall der ganzen bürokratischen Hürden, und, und, und.....



|kopfkrat genau das macht unser Verein, er führt Schulungen durch Refinanziert sich teilweise durch die Schulungsgelder und Jahr für Jahr kommen bedingt durch die Kurse neue Mitglieder dazu.

Wie gesagt ich seh das alles nicht so eng.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

War nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass man die in meinen Augen sinnfreien Prüfung mit gutem Willlen und etwas Hirnschmalz mit Sicherheit durch etwas paxistauglicheres ersetzen kann - und das möglichst bundeseinheitlich.

Dass dieser "Schnellschuss" von mir auch seine Macken hat, ist klar.

Dass jedoch auch viele Möglichkeiten bestehen, wenn "man" (Politik, Vereine, Verbände etc.) das wollen würden, dürfte aber unbestritten sein.

Und das (fast) alles besser wäre, als die jetzige Situation, dürfte wahrscheinlich auch kaum einer bestreiten (ich geh jetzt nicht vom einzelnen Land, sondern von bundesweiten Gegebenheiten aus..)..


Warum muss der Staat immer sowas regeln? 
Verstehe ich noch beim Führerschein (ein Auto ist schließlich ne Waffe), aber beim angeln???

Vielleicht demnächst noch eine Prüfung zum Socken stricken? 
Weil sich Strickliesel ja mit der Schafhaltung auskennen muss, damit nur Wolle verwendet wird, das von Tieren stammt denen kein Leid zugefügt wurde.......

Persönliche Anmerkung:
Mich kotzt diese heuchlerische "Gutmenschentum" der Schützer an, die ihre Philosophie der ganzen Welt überstülpen wollen - unddie Politik lässt sich auch noch vor den Karren spannen...


----------



## Sargblei

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich denke Fischereischein muss schon sein.Bloss wenn man ihn denn hat , wird einem das Angeln zu kompliziert gemacht.
Das ist meine Meinung.Entweder bin ich gezwungen einem Verein beizutreten wegen einer Jahreskarte.Oder aber ich muss mir die elendigen Tageskarten kaufen.Die mögen für Ansitzangler ja noch ok sein , aber nicht wenn ich kurzfristig spontan Morgens oder Abends mal 1-2 Std. Spinnen will.
Es müsste die Möglichkeit geben , bei der Stadt für 2-3 Gewässer seiner Wahl Jahreskarten zu erwerben , ohne Verein.Der Erlös dieser Karten kann dann ja einem Verein zugeführt werden.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum muss der Staat immer sowas regeln?
> Verstehe ich noch beim Führerschein (ein Auto ist schließlich ne Waffe), aber beim angeln???



:q Du hast mich noch nicht Angeln gesehn.

Zurück zum Topic

Die Definition von "Waffe" allgemein lautet:



> Im Allgemeinen stellen Waffen Mittel dar, die ein Lebewesen seiner Handlungsfähigkeit und Unversehrtheit, sowohl psychisch als auch physisch, berauben können und deren Anwendung im Extremfall zum Tod des betroffenen Lebewesens führt.


 (Wiki)

Darunter fällt auch die Angel, auch wenn sie in erster Linie ein Jagdinstrument ist.  
Aktives Angeln z.B. Spinnfischen ist eine Jagd, genau wie Ansitz.
Genau wie auch Fallenstellen im Wald eine Art Jagd ist und die Falle eine Art Waffe darstellt.

Und deswegen gibt es Institutionen die in Deutschland sagen eine entsprechende Sachkunde sollte hier vorliegen da man Lebewesen defakto in ihrer Handlungsfähigkeit und Unversehrtheit einschrängt so wie es die Definition von Waffe aussagt.

Und meine persönliche Meinung ist, da geh ich auch mit.

Allerdings sollten Regelungen vereinheitlicht werden und die Qualität der Schulungen wie auch der Lernstoff sollten mehr Praxisnähe haben so wie es einige kritisieren.

Z.B. Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße auswendig lernen halte ich für übertrieben da diese soweiso in der Gewässerordnung stehen und man diese immer mithaben muss.



Sargblei schrieb:


> Das ist meine Meinung.Entweder bin ich gezwungen einem Verein beizutreten wegen einer Jahreskarte.Oder aber ich muss mir die elendigen Tageskarten kaufen.



Das kann ich eigentlich auch nicht bestätigen, ich war dieses Jahr öfters an Vereins und Verbandsfremden Gewässern und mir wurde immer die Möglichkeit gegeben auch ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft längere Erlaubnisscheine zu erwerben.

Bei der Problematik gehts eher um die DAV und VDSF Gewässer wo man "günstig" meist nur über eine Mitgliedschaft rankommt.

Und bei Vereinen und Verbänden sollte man evtl auch froh sein das es diese gibt, da hier Leute teils auch auf Ehrenamtliche Basis Gewässerpflege leisten und somit auch *FÜR* diese Gewässer aktiv werden. Ich weiss nicht wie sowas ohne Vereine aussehen sollte und wer sich drumm kümmern sollte und das *Ehrenamtlich und Gratis.#c

*Aber egal .


----------



## Wallerschreck

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also ich kann mich Thomas nur anschließen der (erzwungene) Vorbereitungslehrgang (das teuerste am ganzen Schein) ist absolut sinnfrei. Die "Kenntnisse" die man dort erlangt kann man auch durch das Lesen einer 10 Seitigen Infobroschüre erhalten.

Mein eigener Lehrgang war da ein deutliches Beispiel:

1: Es wurden keine Praxiserfahrungen vermittelt. Ja nichtmal wie man einen Fisch tötet wurde am praktischen Beispiel gezeigt und das ist ja wohl DIE Rechtfertigung schlechthin für den ganzen Zirkus.
2: Gerätekunde = 0; Nichtmal einen banalen Clinch-Knoten hat man gezeigt bekommen dafür aber umso mehr darüber gehört wie begeistert der Lehrgangsleiter von DAIWA - Produkten ist

Meine Meinung ist: 
Anstelle dieses ganzen Pseudo - Lehrganges wären zwei Termine am Forellenpuff bei denen der Ausbilder einem zeigt wie man alles machen muss deutlich produktiver gewesen. Fischbildchen angucken und Schonzeiten büffeln kann ich auch allein zuhause.

Ich denke den ganzen Fischereischein bzw. die Prüfungen und Lehrgänge kann man getrost abschaffen. Stattdessen sollte man eine Infobroschüre ausgeben wo genau drinnen steht was man beim Angeln zu beachten hat. Dann verpflichtet man sich per Unterschrift alles gelesen und verstanden zu haben und wenn man dann trotzdem Mist baut ist man eben dran und kann nicht sagen "hab ich nicht gewusst"


----------



## Sargblei

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also ein Kumpel von mir ist gestern durch die Prüfung gefallen.
Ich musste ihn gestern Abend erstmal 1 Std. überreden , da im März nochmal hinzugehen.( " Ist doch immo eh viel zu kalt zum Angeln.".. |rolleyes )
Zumal er die Theorie ohne Probleme bestanden hat , und nur nochmal die Praktische machen muss.
Er ist tatsächlich bei den Fischtafeln durchgerauscht.....#c
Naja , wenn man die Falsche Karte zieht , und als Raubfisch Interessierter aufeinmal da nur Weissfische liegen hat die fast alle gleich aussehen .... |supergri
Naja er geht denn nochmal im März hin.
Ich konnte seinen Unmut schon etwas verstehen.Er geht seit Kindesbeinen ( Mit seinem Opa dann Onkel etc. ) mit zu Angelausflügen und kennt die Praxis vielleicht besser als jeder andere Teilnehmer da gestern.Und dann fällt man bei den Fischkarten durch.|bigeyes
Aber das ist halt das , was hier auch schon angesprochen wurde.Der eine geht seit Kind mit zum Angeln kennt im Grunde die Praxis vom 568zigsten mal "dabei sein" , und fällt bei Fischkarten durch.
Und jemand anders war noch nie am Wasser , und lernt 2 Wochen Fischkarten und besteht.

Ist schon keine Glückliche Regelung.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Da erinnere ich mich gern an das was unser lehrgangsleiter gesagt hat. "*Leute lernt das* (z.B Fischtafeln) auch wenn ihr es nicht braucht, aber das kommt zur Prüfung drann".

Und dann lernt man eben insbesondere das was einem der Lehrgangsleiter sagt unabhängig über nutzen oder nicht nachzudenken.

Wie gesagt Qualitäten der Lehrgänge unterscheiden sich scheinbar erheblich.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

U. a. auch wegen dieser Diskussion bekommen im Januar alle Landwirtschaftsminister (zuständig auch für Angelfischerei) Post von mir.....

Informiert werdet ihr dann sowohl hier im Thread (wenn ichs nicht vergesse) und natürlich auch in unserem Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de).......


----------



## Arno 08

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also ich muß sagen, der Fischereischein ist schon eine gute Erfindung, alle Die da durch
mußten haben sich gequählt, aber auch einiges dabei gelehrnt. Es wäre ja wohl schlimm, 
wenn jetzt jeder ne Peitsche nimmt und ans Wasser kann, wie er will !!! 

   mfg Arno


----------



## Wallerschreck

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Arno 08 schrieb:


> wenn jetzt jeder ne Peitsche nimmt und ans Wasser kann, wie er will !!!
> mfg Arno



Ja wahrhaftig in Norwegen nennt man das Jedermannsrecht und jeder darf das tun wie es ihm beliebt..und Zustände wie in Norwegen will hier selbstverständlich keiner!


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ja wahrhaftig in Norwegen nennt man das Jedermannsrecht und jeder darf das tun wie es ihm beliebt..und Zustände wie in Norwegen will hier selbstverständlich keiner!




:l Doch Wallerschreck die Zustände hätt ich gern, du glaubst nicht wie sehr.

Aber auch die Gewässervorkommen in Norwegen wie Binnen und See und die Einwohnerdichte bezogen auf Landfläche.
 Was glaubst du was wir für ein Angelparadies wären. |rolleyes

Aber um dich zu beruhigen, auch bei uns ist das Jedermannsrecht mit ein wenig Eigenleistung vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Wallerschreck

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Eben nicht..überzogene Bürokratie und Elitärgehabe sind im Angeln leider allgegenwärtig und das nervt mich doch etwas an. Klar kann man die Situation hier nicht mit er in Norwegen vergleichen aber nichtsdestotrotz könnten wir uns von ein klein Wenig nutzloser Bürokratie verabschieden. Mal ehrlich was hat euch der blaue Lappen denn gebracht? Ernsthaft?
Schonzeiten? Die kann man vorm Angeln auf nem kleinen Kärtchen angucken.
Fischkunde? Bildchen zum nachgucken gibts massenhaft und das ist deutlich zuverlässiger als aus dem Gedächtnis die Anzahl der Flossenstrahlen eines Bitterlings zu rezitieren.
Gesetzeskunde? Ja sag mal wie ist das denn mit dem C&R? Hat man im Schein ja alles gelernt.

Mal ganz neutral betrachtet bringt der Schein garnichts und ganz sicher NICHT dass ich besser mit der Kreatur Fisch umgehe denn das liegt im Gewissen bzw. de Person des anglers und nicht daran dass er mal bei einer Prüfung Anzahl der Flossenstrahlen einer Rotfeder gewusst hat.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Mal ganz neutral betrachtet bringt der Schein garnichts und ganz sicher NICHT dass ich besser mit der Kreatur Fisch umgehe denn das liegt im Gewissen bzw. de Person des anglers und nicht daran dass er mal bei einer Prüfung Anzahl der Flossenstrahlen einer Rotfeder gewusst hat.



Mag alles sein, aber er filtert bezogen auf 80 mio potenzielle Angler ein Grossteil raus die am Wasser nichts zu suchen haben und hat somit für mich weiterhin seine Berechtigung.

Und das sehe und höre ich wenn unsere Vereinsmitglieder die in den Prüfungsausschüssen sitzen 2 mal im Jahr davon berichten wie *blöde* sich manche ganz einfach anstellen und nicht mal über ein Bruchteil an Grundwissen verfügen weil sie schlicht zu Faul sind sich dieses Wissen erstmal theoretisch anzueignen.

Und jetzt bitte nicht kommen mit "durch den Schein angelt man nicht besser". Das stimmt, genau wie der Führerschein Unfälle *nicht* verhindert aber dennoch seine Wichtigkeit zumindest bei den meisten für unantastbar gehalten wird. 
(|kopfkratbeim Bootsführerschein siehts seltsamerweise etwas anders aus)

Und auch wenn mans nicht auf den ersten Blick sieht, so sind viele *nicht* am Wasser die *WIR* auch nicht brauchen. (und wenn doch kümmert sich eine andere Behörde drumm)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ollek:
_Mag alles sein, aber er filtert bezogen auf 80 mio potenzielle Angler ein Grossteil raus die am Wasser nichts zu suchen haben und hat somit für mich weiterhin seine Berechtigung._

Und genau das muß ich ernsthaft bezweifeln. Im Laufe der letzten knapp 25 Jahre habe ich dermaßen viele Hämmer live und in voller Länge am Wasser beobachten können, dass ich mich frage, wie _genau die _sich irgendein Recht rausnehmen können, überhaupt am Wasser zu erscheinen, Prüfung hin oder her.

Da werden Wallerbabys mal schnell im Gebüsch hinter einem entsorgt, unliebsame Brassen ebenso, Fangbegrenzungen um das zehn- und mehrfache gesprengt, lebenden Köderfischen die Flossen abgeschnitten, damit die Bewegungen noch kränker werden.....
Einmal fand ich eine Brasse an einem Baum genagelt vor.
Der nächste mäht sich die Uferböschung mit einer Sense zurecht, wie es ihm gerade passt, um eine halbe Stunde später mit der samstäglichen Angelsauforgie mit seinem Kollegen zu beginnen. 

Alle diese Typen hatten und haben immer noch den Fischereischein. Die Prüfungen sind genuin eben keine Eignungsprüfungen, sondern schlicht und ergreifend Leistungstests, bei denen es allein darauf ankommt, sich Wissen in die Birne zu pumpen. Der eine kann das - und besteht zwangsläufig, der andere halt nicht. 

Ohne Prüfung würden ein paar mehr Leute zum Angeln gehen (von denen einige eh die Lust bald wieder verlieren würden). Und? Die "Ungeeigneten" kann man auch im Nachhinhein leicht aussondern: Indem man Verstöße gegen Angelbedingungen, die eh auf jedem Erlaubnisschein stehen, einfach konsequenter sanktioniert. Wer ******* baut und erwischt wird, erhält eine Verwarnung, wer nochmal erwischt wird, fischt einfach ein Jahr nicht mehr - was glaubt ihr, wie viele Wölfe plötzlich zu Lämmern werden...?

Und das ganz ohne Prüfungen. 

P.S.
Gegen den Führerschein wird auch deswegen nicht lamentiert, weil es ihn einfach schon so lange gibt. Mittlerweile muss ja sogar ein extra "Hängerschein" gemacht werden. Doch nicht wegen der Sicherheit. Um heimliche Abzocke gehts da und sonst um gar nichts. Für die nächste Generation ist der Hängerschein dann schon der "Normalfall" und kaum jemand regt sich noch über seine Notwendigkeit auf.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

|bigeyesWas meinst du was ich schon gesehen habe, aber dennoch glaub mir wenn morgen *jeder *Heini losziehen kann wirst du das, was du in 25 Jahren gesehen hast innerhalb *eines* Jahres wieder sehen.



> Ohne Prüfung würden ein paar mehr Leute zum Angeln gehen


|kopfkratWarum banalisierst du diese Aussage bei in der Tat *80mio* Potenziellen Anglern und grademal 1,6mio "Lizensierten" Anglern?(stand 2003)

Es werden nicht "ein paar" mehr Leute sein bezogen auf jetzt.

Es werden *Millionen* sein die urplötzlich wenn es heisst "Fischereischein ist abgeschafft" plötzlich Angeln wollen.

Und was glaubst du was los sein wird wenn von "heut auf morgen" (oder in ein zwei Jahren) sich die Zahl der Angler z.B. in Ballungsgebieten verdoppeln oder verdreifachen wird?

|rolleyesSchön, die Mehreinanhmen über Erlaubnisscheine werden steigen und einige Funktionäre aus allen Bereichen sich daran gesund stossen. Aber ob das eh schon angeschlagene Ökosystem dem Angeldruck standhalten wird wage ich auch mit den Mehreinahmen *extremst* zu bezweifeln.#d

Und damit mein ich noch nichtmal die Schwarzen Schafe die sich nen Feuchten um Regeln scheren. Ich bin mir sicher es werden viele *echte* waidgerechte vorbildliche Angler dabei sein. Aber leider werden auch proportional mehr Idioten dabei sein die erst mal einem vom Stapel lassen da es ja vom Prinzip erlaubt ist was sie *ohne* diese Neuregelung mit Sicherheit in grosser Zahl eben nicht gemacht hätten.

Bitte nicht mit jetzigen Schwarzanglern vergleichen.

*Eine komplette Freigabe der Fischerei würde solche Leute in Scharen herbeirufen.*

|rolleyesOder anders,sieh dich bitte mal in den Foren um

Der eine macht die Pottis verantwortlich.
Der andere sagt die Releaser sind die bösen. Wiederum andere sagen der Kormoran...
Zusammen sagen wir die Industrie. Usw...usw...usw...

Du siehst wir haben scheinbar*** keinen Fisch mehr |znaikader wir *gönnen* ihn uns untereinander schon gar nicht mehr !?#c

Wie dem auch sei, ab morgen z.B. fällt der Fischereischein *deutschlandweit* weg und wir haben in 1-2 Jahren das doppelte an Anglern.(oder noch mehr)

#d Ich will dann kein Mod in den Foren sein.


Wie dem auch sei, nu is erstmal Wochende.
Allen ein schönes selbiges.
#h


***Mein Angeljahr war eigentlich in Ordnug weshalb ich viele Meinungen nicht nachvollziehen kann von Leuten, die fast jeden Tag im Sommer ne Hammer Strecke hinlegen und doch über Fischbstände meckern. 
|evil:Entweder wollen diese Leute mehr und mehr und immer mehr oder wir meckern alle auch in diesem Fall auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Norge Fan

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

|good:                  

Danke Ollek,Du hast es auf den Punkt getroffen #6.         
Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Na gut, dann ich auch nochmal. man achte auf die fettgedruckten, feinen Unterschiede. 


Die Fischer*prüfung* ist vollkommen sinnfrei in Ihrer bestehenden Form. Es gibt kein Argument dafür. Wer ernsthaft fischen will, informiert sich auch so. In der Regel geht man mit Freunden oder Verwandten und lernt. Wer geht schon ohne den blassesten Schimmer zum Angeln ? 

Der Fischerei*schein* ist durchaus sinnvoll. Und zwar deswegen, weil er spontanangelei bei abendlichen Baggerseebesäufnissen verhindert. Die Hürde, diesen Schein besorgen zu müssen und auch Kohle dafür abzudrücken, ist hoch genug das sich nur Interessierte Menschen dazu entschließen. So war das Jahrzehntelang in Deutschland geregelt und hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Mehr gibts dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen


----------



## rallye-vid

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na gut, dann ich auch nochmal. man achte auf die fettgedruckten, feinen Unterschiede.
> 
> 
> Die Fischer*prüfung* ist vollkommen sinnfrei in Ihrer bestehenden Form. Es gibt kein Argument dafür. Wer ernsthaft fischen will, informiert sich auch so. In der Regel geht man mit Freunden oder Verwandten und lernt. Wer geht schon ohne den blassesten Schimmer zum Angeln ?
> 
> Der Fischerei*schein* ist durchaus sinnvoll. Und zwar deswegen, weil er spontanangelei bei abendlichen Baggerseebesäufnissen verhindert. Die Hürde, diesen Schein besorgen zu müssen und auch Kohle dafür abzudrücken, ist hoch genug das sich nur Interessierte Menschen dazu entschließen. So war das Jahrzehntelang in Deutschland geregelt und hat wunderbar funktioniert.
> 
> Mehr gibts dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen



|good: Ralle!

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ich bin auch dafür das der fischereischein pflicht bleibt, gerade jetzt weil ich ihn seit 14.11.08 auch habe :vik:


was die aber ruhig mal durchgehen lassen könnten, das jemand mitangeln darf, wenn jemand dabei ist der den fischereischein hat und mal ein auge auf den anderen wirft. so hab ich das auch gemacht, so verkehrt kann das nicht sein sonst hätte ich den schein jetzt nicht. irgentwie muss man ja die jugend/älteren dazu motivieren den schein zu machen bzw. das interesse daran zu wecken.


punkt!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Der Fischereischein ist nicht das Problem!
Den könnte man ja aber auch nach bezahlen der Fischereiabgabe bekommen. 
Brandenburg machts ja vor mit dem "prüfungsfreien Angeln auf Friedfisch"....

Was sinnlos und sinnfrei in meinen Augen ist, sind die Prüfungen und vor allem die Kurse, die in den meisten Bundesländern zum Erhalt des Fischereischeines notwendig sind (Ausnahmen wie gesagt Brandenburg beim Freidfischangeln, Meckpomm und S-H beim Urlaubsangelschein - das geht alles ohne Kurs/Prüfung - und diese Länder existieren doch tatsächlich trotzdem noch....)....


----------



## alibert1987

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Guten Tag,
ich selber habe seit diesem Jahr den Schein und finde auch, dass man nicht jedem den Schein geben sollte.
Zum einen wegen der Schlachtverordnung, denn auch in unserer Branche soll es Leute geben die Fische nicht richtig töten können und man stelle sich vor, dass jeder dahergelaufene der sich niemals sowas hat zeigen lassen angeln dürfte.
Zum anderen finde ich die Prüfung sinnvoll, damit man sich mit der "Beute" ausseinandersetzt. Denn man sollte eine Artbesetimmung durchführen können und auch wissen was man an der Angel hat und net wild drauflos angeln dürfen.
Desweiteren sollt man sich auch mit den Gesetzen und auch dem Strafmaß bei unrechtem Handeln auseinadersetzten, damit man auch den Respekt gegenüber dem Tier lernt und auch demjendigen der die Hege übernommen hat.


Zum Thema Abgaben:
In BaWü ist es so geregelt, dass man den Schein auf lebenszeit bekommt, wenn man alle zehn Jahre die Fischereiabgabe entrichtet. D.h. wenn man diese mal vergisst kann es zu einer Geldbuse kommen oder gar zum Entzug des Scheins


MFG Alibert


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Fischer*prüfung* ist vollkommen sinnfrei in Ihrer bestehenden Form. Es gibt kein Argument dafür. Wer ernsthaft fischen will, informiert sich auch so. In der Regel geht man mit Freunden oder Verwandten und lernt.



Das ist richtig, nur gehts in erster Linie um den Fischereischein und nicht um die Prüfung die erst bestanden werden muss um diesen zu erlangen.

Niemand sagt das die Prüfung und Schulungen die allerbesten sind und man danach fertig ausgebildete perfekte Angler hat.

Und zur Wichtigkeit einer Prüfung sehe ich das wiederum anders, da ich wie erwähnt viele kenne die in den Ausschüssen sitzen und Schulungen durchführen bzw. Prüfungen abnehmen.

Eine Prüfung und seien die Fragen erstmal noch so unwichtig und Sinnlos für einen gibt dem Prüfer einen Durchschnitt über das verlangte *Grundwissen* wie Gerätekunde, Gewässerkunde, Gesetzeskunde, und Fischkunde. Und die Zahlen derer die über das "doch so leicht zu lernende" Grundwissen eben *nicht* bescheid wissen ist extrem hoch.|bigeyes

Und da kommt die von dir angesprochene und auch für wichtiggehaltene "Hürde" ins Gespräch auf die wir leider aus Gewässerspezifischen Gründen die man mit Ländern wie Norwegen oder Dänemark eben nicht vergleichen kann und auf der wir Angler auch keinen Einfluss haben verzichten kann.

Und ich bin der Meinung (jeder wird da eine andere Aufassung haben) wir brauchen auch diese "Lernhürde" in der jetzigen Zeit mit dem *zunehmenden* Bedarf seine Freizeit durch Angeln an den eh schon geschwächten Gewässern zu verbringen.

Und jeder der sich ernsthaft mit der Thematik Angeln beschäftigt sollte bereit sein dafür auch was in Eigenleistung zu tun bevor er an den auch von *UNS allen *mitfinanzierten und gepflegten Gewässern Angelt und ggf. gar kein Plan hat von dem was er da tut.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer geht schon ohne den blassesten Schimmer zum Angeln ?



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Oh Ralle du hast glaub ich grade die *"grösste Bordtäuschung 2008"* hingelegt. |rolleyes

|kopfkrat Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wie ich dir jetzt Antworten soll weil meine Gedanken grade mit Fallbeispielen zu hauf blockiert und bombardiert werden. |scardie:

 Ich geb dir nen Tip, geh gar nicht mal nach Google, #d brauchste nicht.
Hier im Board reichts aus wenn du recherchierst und nach einer Minute solltes du fündig werden und wissen das dein oben geprägter Satz ..... |supergri naja wie soll ichs sagen eben "nicht ganz richtig" ist. 

Und noch als kurze kleine, sicherlich etwas Offtopic aber dennoch passende Geschichte (wahrheit) zur "Sinnlosigkeit" mancher Prüfungen. Über dessen Sinn wir oftmals nicht bescheid wissen oder wollen weil viele es verlernt haben um die Ecke oder weiter zu denken.

Ein guter Bekannter von mir trinkt gern einmal einen übern Durst,  Mit "gern" ist jeden Tag gemeint teils bis zum umfallen.

Dieser jenige hat 2003 seinen FS duch Alkohol verloren ist aber aufs Auto angewiesen. (das betrachtet er als sein "Jedermannsrecht") und fährt dennoch auch ohne FS.

Dieser jenige hat in der Zwischenzeit mehrfach Unfälle ohne Führerschein und unter Alkohol begangen und sagt vom Idiotentest (stellvertetend für die Fischerprüfung) das dieser nur Geldschneiderei ist (so wie es viele vom Fischereischein sagen) und er diese "dummen Fragen" für Verarsche hält. 

Nun dieser jenige zahlt mittlerweile Unsummen an den Staat und der gleiche Staat hat ihm die Erlaubnis bis heute nicht erteilt am öffentlichen Strassenverkehr als Autofahrer teilzunehemen und wenn er so weitermacht sind WIR bald auch für ein paar Jährchen sicher vor dem jenigen.

Dieser Mesch hat seine Einstellungen zu den "dummen Fragen" nicht verändert. Und aus dem Grund gibt unsere Gesellschaft ihm *nicht* die Möglichkeit offiziell am Strassenverkehr teilzunehmen. (und bald isser Weg) und *wir* zumindest erstmal vor ihm sicher.

Vielleicht einfach auch mal andere Berachtungsweisen mit einbeziehen bevor wir *jeden* Menschen (auch solchen wie im obigen Beispiel) *das Recht* in die Hand geben an unseren bewirtschafteten und durch andere Faktoren eh schon geschundenen Gewässern die wir mit unseren Gelder finanzieren und erhalten Angeln zu lassen (bzw. das was solche Leute dann unter "Angeln" verstehen.)

|supergri Ja ich bin froh das wir diese Regel haben egal was andere sagen.

#h

PS entschuldicht mal die Fehler, ich schreib hier mit meinem neuen Laptop


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Und die Zahlen derer die über das "doch so leicht zu lernende" Grundwissen eben nicht bescheid wissen ist extrem hoch


Meinst Du jetzt unter den Scheinhabern? Ich meine, wenn man sich so umguckt was "Scheininhaber" so alles treiben.

Ist wie beim Führerschein: 
Die meisten Unfälle sind auf Führerscheininhaber zurückzuführen
;-)))

Davon ab:
Kein Schein nützt was, wenn nicht vernünftig kontrolliert wird.
Und wenns endlich vernünftige Kontrollen gäbe, bräuchte es keinen Schein mehr.

Dann liegt die Verantwortung wieder da, wo sie hingehört:
Beim Einzelnen, der sich gefälligst darum zu kümmern hat, dass er sich die entsprechenden Kenntnisse aneignet und nach den entsprechenden Gesetzen handelt.

Und man ist diese ganze heuchlerische, letztlich von den Verbänden (bzw. VDSF, weniger DAV) nur den "Schützern" in vorauseilendem Gehorsam geschuldete "Prüfungsarie" los.

Schon aus diesen angelpolitischen Gründen ist es sinnvoller, besser zu kontrollieren als solche Alibikurse und Prüfungen zu machen. Man sieht ja was der VDSF da noch alles treibt:
Nachtangelverbot bei uns in B-W, Setzkescherverbot, c+r, und, und, und....

Das Angeln als solches gehört insgesamt eben erleichtert und nicht immer weiter erschwert durch immer weitere - meist den Forderungen der "Schützer geschuldete" - Regularien. Sei es durch Schützer, aber auch Verbände oder Politik.

Und um den "Besitzstandwahrern" ein bisschen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, die meinen an "ihrem" Gewässer wären dann zu viele Angler:
Es ist heute schon die Sache der Gewässerbewirtschafter, wie viele Karten ausgegeben werden.
Daran würde sich auch mit Abschaffung der sinnlosen Kurse und Prüfungen nichts ändern.


----------



## CarpCatcher1

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin voll und ganz auf der Seite von Ollek.#6

200 Vereinsmitglieder 20 Vollidioten. Und in der Umgebung noch mehr von denen, die sich nur nicht trauen die Prüfung zu machen. Ohne Angelschein haben wir die auch noch am Wasser.
Die Prüfung selbst ist doch nicht schwer, und teuer wars auch nicht. Und alle die, die jetzt Beispiele gebracht haben über sinnlose Fragen in der Prüfung, kann ich nur sagen "sieste hast dir aber doch gemerkt", kann also garnicht so umsonst gewesen sein. Ein wenig kenntnisse sollte doch ein jeder heben.
Die Praxis im Vorbereitungskurs wird vernachlässigt, aber nicht bei allen. Bei uns machens zwei Vereinsmitglieder. Da bekommt man alles gezeigt was man fürn Anfang wissen sollte. Auserdem glaube ich das jeder der Interesse am Angeln hat mit einem Freund oder so, losziehen wird um sich soviel Wissen wie möglich anzueignen.
Wenn jetzt aber jeder kann wie er mag, mal schnell mit ner Tageskarte am See angeln, dann gibt es eine Katastophe.
Da wird alles mitgenommen was gefangen wird, oder verangelt. Woher sollen die dann wissen was für Fische Sie rausholen? Von Bildern?#cWoher sollen die was über Schonzeiten wissen wenn Sie die Fische garnicht kennen.
Wer oder wie kontroliert denn dann? Macht doch jetzt schon keiner. Grössere grupen Besoffener die mal am Wochenende das Ufer und vieleicht sogar den See noch zumüllen (wie bei uns jetzt schon).
Nein Danke.
Prüfung muß sein. Das ist schon mal die erste Auslese. Und die zweite währen strengere kontrollen. Sonst siehts bei uns bald so aus wie in manchen Karpfenpuffs, oder am Cassien.


----------



## Dickdorsch76

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



alibert1987 schrieb:


> ...
> Zum einen wegen der Schlachtverordnung, denn auch in unserer Branche soll es Leute geben die Fische nicht richtig töten können und man stelle sich vor, dass jeder dahergelaufene der sich niemals sowas hat zeigen lassen angeln dürfte.
> ...


Sorry Alibert, soll kein Angriff Dir gegenüber werden.
Genau das ist der Punkt: Das lernt man da aber nicht, was Du hier gerade ankreidest!

Ich hatte das jedenfalls nicht in meiner Prüfung, Vorbereitungslehrgang hatte ich nicht, aber höre immer nur das sowas dort nicht vermittelt wird. #c

Sowas wäre mal sindvoll für 'ne Prüfung: Die Leute mal eine Bremse nach der Schnur einstellen lassen, Fisch keschern, wirklich mal mit dem Schlagholz draufhauen und einen Kehlstich machen lassen! 
Finde ich wichtiger zu wissen, als das die Seitenlinien des Fisches ein Sinnesorgan sind. Und was für ein Sinnesorgan, und was tut es? Das wissen die Meißten nämlich nicht...kam ja nicht vor!

Kannst ja mal 'ne Frau fragen, warum ein Auto fährt ^^
"Weil man da Benzin rein tut..." |supergri


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Wenn ich mal zusammenfasse, sind sich sowohl Gegner als auch Befürworter der Fischereiprüfung darin einig, dass es vor allem darum geht, "Vollidioten", "schlechte Angler" oder wie man sie sonst noch bezeichnen will, vom Wasser fernzuhalten. 
Die Frage ist doch, wie stellt man das am besten an?

Ich wüsste zwar selbst ganz genau, wen ich eine Rute in die Hand nehmen lassen würde und wen nicht (Details möchte ich euch um des Friedens wegen ersparen |rolleyes), aber persönliche Ansichten gibt es Millionen und sind deswegen auch nicht umsetzbar. 

Vielleicht sollte man einen neuen Thread eröffnen mit dem Titel: "wie findet man heraus, wer fürs Angeln geeignet ist?", anstatt nur um ein Thema des Problems, nämlich der  Sinnhaftigkeit der Fischereiprüfung, endlos zu kreisen.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist wie beim Führerschein:
> Die meisten Unfälle sind auf Führerscheininhaber zurückzuführen
> ;-)))



Jetzt stell dir vor hypothetisch gesprochen ab 1.1.2009 fällt der Führerschein für alle Arten von Kraftfahrzeugen weg.
Ich denke wir sind einer Meinung wenn ich sage das die von dir angesprochenen Verhältnisse sich drastisch ändern bezogen auf die Unfallzahlen von Scheininhabern und "Scheinlosen" 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> Kein Schein nützt was, wenn nicht vernünftig kontrolliert wird.
> Und wenns endlich vernünftige Kontrollen gäbe, bräuchte es keinen Schein mehr.



Was sollen die dann auch noch kontrollieren mit welcher rechtlichen Maßgabe?
Nochmal kurz auf den Führerschein bezogen, wenn der ab morgen nicht mehr Pflicht wäre was wollen die Herren in grün dann noch von mir? 
Mir vorwerfen das ich bei Rot über die Ampel gefahren bin?
Nun da ich keinen Nachweiss mehr über meine durchschnittlichen Kenntnisse brauche können die mir das auch nicht mehr vorwerfen. Und wenn doch werden sie es beim kontrollieren schwer haben die plötzlich hohe Anzahl von Verstössen zu ahnden. (unfälle noch nichtmal mitgezählt) Also bleibt nur die Begrenzung durch Scheinzwang mit dem Wissen das diese nun über zumindest Grundwissen verfügen.

|kopfkratUnd du sagst immer es wird zu wenig kontrolliert. Du warst noch nicht mit dem Boot Angeln auf Elbe Havel Müritz und co?
Zumindest die Waschupo schützt unsere Intressen das kann ich dir versichern nachdem wie oft ich dieses Jahr kontrolliert wurde.
Und wenn die Kontrollen der Vereine zu lasch sind ist das ein Problem der Vereine und sollte dann dort zur Sprache gebrachtwerden.

|director:  ))) IHR KONTROLLIERT ZU WENIG Aufwachen!!!!

Dafür kann ausnahmsweise mal der Staat nichts.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann liegt die Verantwortung wieder da, wo sie hingehört:
> Beim Einzelnen, der sich gefälligst darum zu kümmern hat, dass er sich die entsprechenden Kenntnisse aneignet und nach den entsprechenden Gesetzen handelt.



:q Wie sag ichs das du es nicht falsch verstehst Thomas. #g
|muahah:Aber du glaubts nicht noch an den Weihnachtsmann oder?

 (Spass locker bleiben)

Was glaubst du wie viele sich dann noch um Gesetze scheren und um das was erlaubt ist oder nicht wenn du mit der allgemeinen Scheinfreigabe zig Hintertürchen für Ausreden öffnest.
Beispiel Bayern, wo jetzt schon das aneignen von verletzten untermassigen Fischen nach Aussage einiger hier im Boad offenbar erlaubt ist.|bigeyes was ich gar nicht glauben kann. (soll aber nicht Thema sein)
Nun da der Fischereischein ja (hypothetisch) gesehn nicht mehr da ist und besonders junges Salmonidenfleisch lecker ist werden viele die "Nur" mal das Angeln ausprobieren wollen da es ja für die Allgemeinheit erlaubt ist kommen und ihre Definition von "verletzt" sehr grosszügig auslegen. #6 Viel Spass beim Kontrollieren und ahnden dieser dehnbaren Auslegungen die *jetzt* schon ein Problem sind und dann um ein vielfaches zunehmen werden.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man sieht ja was der VDSF da noch alles treibt:
> Nachtangelverbot bei uns in B-W, Setzkescherverbot, c+r,



Hast du dich schonmal gefragt *warum* die das machen?  Setzkescher und C&R sind eng mit dem Tierschutzgesetz verbunden das sowas aus welchen Gründen auch immer ablehnt. Da muss man gegen diese Lobby protestieren und mit Gegenargumenten kommen. Dafür können die Funktionäre der Verbände oder Fischereibehörden nichts.

Oder aber sie wollen uns aus Spass Steine in den Weg legen. (das ist die Aussage mit der man sichs am leichtesten macht ohne über das *warum* nachzudenken)

Nachtangeln....|kopfkrat moment da war doch was ...nachtangeln....  warum geh ich Nachtangeln |bigeyes stimmt wegen Aal.
Aber moment Aal... da war doch auch noch was.....was nur? |thinkerg:Ah stimmt...naja geh ich halt auf Karpfen,der frisst ja auch Wurm |sagnix

Thomas es ist sicher nicht der einzige Grund oder überhaubt, du weiss aber auf was ich hinaus will. Und glaub mir wenn die das bei euch und sicher bald auch dann bei uns durchsetzen ist das keine Schikane weil unsere Verbände uns *zahlende* Angler nicht "gern" haben.

:l(ich hab die Hand die mich füttert immer gern)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Angeln als solches gehört insgesamt eben erleichtert und nicht immer weiter erschwert



nun die Techniken der Ruten und Rollen heutzutage erleichtern mir das Angeln im Vergleich zu damals ungemein. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> durch immer weitere - meist den Forderungen der "Schützer geschuldete" - Regularien. Sei es durch Schützer, aber auch Verbände oder Politik.



Nun die "Schützer" und damit mein ich nicht die von uns beiden so geliebten Petarianer oder andere kriminelle Vereinigungen zum Zwecke von Terror und Geldzuwendungen kassieren. 

Sondern ich meine Schützer denen der *Bestand* in der Tat am Herzen liegt weil ihnen bewusst ist das die Ressource Fisch am schwächeln ist sollte man *unterstützen* und nicht verdammen auch wenn sie unser Hobby hier und da einschränken. _*Aber dafür fehlt vielen die Einsicht weil sie FANGEN wollen auf gedeih und verderb*_ (sieh dich im Forum um)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und um den "Besitzstandwahrern" ein bisschen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, die meinen an "ihrem" Gewässer wären dann zu viele Angler:
> Es ist heute schon die Sache der Gewässerbewirtschafter, wie viele Karten ausgegeben werden.
> Daran würde sich auch mit Abschaffung der sinnlosen Kurse und Prüfungen nichts ändern.



:vik:Geil da würde ich mich als Scheinausgeber heute schon freuen,von 20 gedulteten werde ich 30 oder 40... zusätzlich durchlassen und die Gegenscheine verschwinden lassen genau wie den ganzen Block...(nicht zuletzt oft auch das Geld)du glaubst das würde es nicht geben?
Gibts heute schon,ich bins nicht

Thomas und jetzt mal ehrlich, bei all der Diskussion um Pro und Kontra von Fischereischeinen, um Laichdorsch, um Rekorddorschen und der Ostseeproblematik  allgemein wundert es mich tatsächlich das du Regelungen wie diese die *nur* darauf ausgerichet sind den einzelnen Ländern einen Touristenbonus zu bescheren auch noch Unterstützung zukommen lässt.



> (Ausnahmen wie gesagt Brandenburg beim Freidfischangeln, Meckpomm und S-H beim Urlaubsangelschein - das geht alles ohne Kurs/Prüfung - und diese Länder existieren doch tatsächlich trotzdem noch....)....


Dieser Urlauberschein wurden eingführt um den Tourismus anzukurbeln leider zu oft auf Kosten der Bestände und Angelbedingungen da hier in der Tat die "Schützer" zur Seite gedrängt wurden da GELD doch schwerer wiegt als Schutz der Bestände.
"Das sogenannte Zugeständnis an den Tourismus" oder wie es genannt wird artet, wie ich wie ich es selber sehen durfte dieses Jahr oft in "Fischterrorismus" aus.

Glaub mir das Zugeständnis geht auf kosten unserer Interessen als *richtige* Angler.

 (dickes Zwinkern) Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen das unsere Verkaufende Angelindustrie (und deren gute Bekannte) sicher *für* die Abschaffung von Fischereischeinen plädiert. Weshalb es den Gewässern dadurch leider immer noch nicht besser gehen wird.


----------



## Eugen Eichmann

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist wie beim Führerschein:
> Die meisten Unfälle sind auf Führerscheininhaber zurückzuführen
> ;-)))
> 
> Davon ab:
> Kein Schein nützt was, wenn nicht vernünftig kontrolliert wird.
> Und wenns endlich vernünftige Kontrollen gäbe, bräuchte es keinen Schein mehr.



Dann lieber Schein als Kontrollen! Wenn es um Kontrollen seitens Staat geht schreckt mich das Wort "vernünftige" unheimlich ab, die haben ihre eigen Vorstellungen. Weiß, dass du das wort anders verstehs, will aber nicht wegen Verwendung des Setzkeschers als Tierqueller bestrafft werden oder so ähnliches.


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Nabend Leute

Hab hier mal eure Meinungen und Beiträge genau gelesen.
Ich bin allerdings noch kein Fischerschein Inhaber!

Dazu gebe ich jetzt gerne auch mal meine Meinung ab.

Hier mal einen Tread den ich geschrieben habe und bisher nur eine Antwort bekommen habe:

*[*Hallo Leute

Ich habe mal eine bescheidene Frage zur Fischerprüfung.

Am 14.11.2008 waren hier die Prüfungen in BW,
Ich habe die Prüfung leider nicht bestanden, 47 Fragen richtig, aber in Teil 3 nur 5 Fragen richtig beantwortet.

Soll heißen wegen einer Frage durchgerasselt.
Die Wartezeit beträgt nun ein Jahr bis zur nächsten Prüfung, da es in BW keine Nachprüfung gibt! #q

Nun ist die Frage an euch:

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Fischerprüfung vorher ablegen kann ohne das ich im betreffenden Bundesland den Wohnsitz haben muss?

Den Lehrgang habe ich selbstverstänlich auch mitgemacht und auch die Bestätigung hierzu.

Ich finde es blöd das man hier in Baden-Württemberg keine Chance auf eine Nachprüfung hat.
Andere Bundesländer geben einem diese Chance doch auch!!!

Gibt es die Möglichkeit irgendwo den Angelschein im Rahmen eines Urlaubs zu machen oder eine Prüfung abzulegen ohne nochmals den Kurs mitmachen zu müssen?

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen und Auskunft geben?

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort und bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus *]*

Jetzt muss ich mich Fragen was ist hier Gesetz im Staate BRD und was nicht?

Vor dem Gesetzt sind *angeblich* alle Menschen gleich!!!
Vor Prüfungen nicht!!!

Ich frage mich, ob es gerechtfertigt ist eine Fischerprüfung nur zu zu lassen wenn ein Kurs mitgemacht wurde!?
Oder andersherum gefragt, warum eine Prüfung wenn ein Kurs gemacht wurde mit der erforderlichen Anzahl von Stunden???

In anderen EU Migliedstaaten braucht man keinen Schein, nur die Erforderlichen Tages-, Wochen-, Jahreserlaubnisscheine.
In den Ländern gibt es kaum Probleme mit Leuten die keine Prüfung haben.

Ich sehe das genau so wie beim Führerschein... Die meisten die Bockmist bauen haben diesen Führerschein eben.
Und der Witz ist.... Man braucht dafür nen Erste Hilfe Kurs, aber ohne Prüfung!!! Sonst gibt es keine Pappe!!!

Ich persönlich sehe das meiste hier nur als Geldmacherei des Staates und der Verbände.

Und warum??? Weil es keine einheitliche Reglung inerhalb Deutschlands gibt.

Wer Interesse an der Natur hat, Tiere und deren Lebensräume achtet, der sollte nicht daran scheitern eine Fischerprüfung zu haben.

Eine Ausbildung in einem Kurs ja, aber wenn, dann einheitlich und gleich geregelt. Das gleiche würde natürlich auch für etwaige Prüfungen gelten!

Ach, und noch was.... Die die die Prüfungen abnehmen haben mit der Angelei gar nichts zu tun! 
Die haben Ihe Schablonen die ihnen die Antworten richtig anzeigen. 
Es sind Beamte von Landratsämtern und Gemeinden.
Ist das denn gerechtfertigt??? 

Ich freue mich schon auf Antworten



Wer Schreibfehler findet darf sie behalten, ich bin auch nur ein Mensch!:q


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Harry zu deiner Frage will ich versuchen dir zu helfen

Bei uns in Sachsen Anhalt werden die Prüfungen 2 mal im Jahr abgenommen März und September. Du kannst versuchen im Rahmen eines Wochenendaufenthalts (urlaub will ich es nicht nenn hier) die Schulungen mitzumachen bzw. anzufragen ob du nur die Prüfung ablegen kannst da du die Schulung ja schon haben müsstest.

Wende dich für Fragen dazu an die Fischereibehörden in Sachsen Anhalt.
evtl kannst du die Märzprüfung hier ablegen.

Infos zum FS in SA

Zu deinen Ausführungen *gegen* den Fischereischein möchte kurz ich auf mein obiges Posting verweisen wo insbesondere verständlich erklärt ist das dein Vergleich mit Autofahren die den Führerschein haben und dennoch Bockmist bauen gewaltig hingt. (habe aber keine Lust das nochmals zu schreiben)

Genau wie deine Meinung das alles nur Geldschneiderei der Verbände und Vereine ist.
Denn Geldschneiderei impliziert Geldüberfluss und ich kann dir sagen das liegt dort nicht vor.



> Wer Interesse an der Natur hat, Tiere und deren Lebensräume achtet, der sollte nicht daran scheitern eine Fischerprüfung zu haben.


#d leider steht das den Meisten nicht auf der Mütze gedruckt das sie daran Interesse haben genau wie in den ländern die diese Pflicht nicht haben.
(aber auch dazu hab ich mich bereits geäussert)



> In den Ländern gibt es kaum Probleme mit Leuten die keine Prüfung haben.


Da irrst du dich gewaltig!



> Ach, und noch was.... Die die die Prüfungen abnehmen haben mit der Angelei gar nichts zu tun!
> Die haben Ihe Schablonen die ihnen die Antworten richtig anzeigen.


Das ist nur zum Teil richtig da wie ich ebenfalls geschrieben habe zumindest bei uns viele Vereinsleute in den Prüfungsauschüssen sitzen der andere Teil ist von der unteren Fischereibehörde.
Und die Schablonen kommen von leuten die sich mit der Materie beschäftigen.

Allerdigs stimme ich dir in jedem Punkt zu das diese Regelungen vereinheitlicht werden müssen.  Da gibt keine Frage und *das* sehe ich als echtes Manko


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo Ollek

Erst einmal danke für deine Auskünfte.
Ich werde dort mal anrufen und mich erkundigen wie es dort aussieht mit der Prüfung, auch wenn ich in einem anderen Bundesland meinen Wohnsitz habe.

Zu meinen Ausführungen kann ich nur sagen das es hier in BW so ist.
Wenn man in einen Verein möchte der anständige Gewässer hat, dann landest du auf der Warteliste auf Platz 62.

Da sagt dann der Vorstand zu dir unter vier Augen... Wenn du € 1000,-- übrig hast bist du sofort auf Platz 1.
Das meine ich mit der Geldmacherei.

Zu meiner Anmerkung bei der "Prüfungskommision"...
Hier sind die wirklich nur vom LRA.

Und zu meiner Meinung das es jeder hier mit Tier und Natur zu tun hat.....
Es gibt hier genug Leute die das Gewässer versauen mit Müll. Angelplätze, Seen und Flüsse, Wälder... usw. :v

Vielleicht sollte man die mal für ein paar Stunden auf nen Müllplatz einschließen... Ich denke so fühlen sich manche Tiere und Fische hier in unseren Landen.|bigeyes

Ich möchte das Angeln nicht als Zeitvertreib und Lust an der Fischjagt ausüben. Mir geht es um die Ruhe dabei, um die natur genießen zu können und für meinen Hunger habe ich dann gleich die nötige Spannung dabei.

In diesem Sinne wäre es schön wenn sich alle mal ein wenig an der Nase packen und zu sich sagen würden:

Der alte Sack hat ja recht... wir sollten wirklich umdenken und die Natur und die Tiere schützen so gut es in jedem einzelnen seiner macht steht.

In diesem Sinne schönes denken und Schreiben #h


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Vermutlich wird aber Deine Prüfung aus SA in BW nicht anerkannt, da Du dort ja Deinen ersten Wohnsitz hast.... ist nun mal so....


----------



## Chaot64

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Jetzt da ich den Schein hab bin ich NATÜRLICH dagegen das dieser abgeschafft wird. Wo kämen wir denn da hin wenn jeder Heini ohne dieses beigebrachte Fachwissen die Angel ins Wasser hält.


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

in anderen ländern läuft das aber gut ohne.
ich denke, die "heinis" (ist mir ehrlich gesagt für einige zu milde, sry) hält auch eine prüfung nicht von illegalem tun ab. mehr kontrollen zur überwachung der regeln, die wie in holland auf dem erlaubnisscheinschein oder einer begleitschrift stehen sollten, wären viel besser geeignet diese leute zur räson zu bringen.


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> in anderen ländern läuft das aber gut ohne.
> ich denke, die "heinis" (ist mir ehrlich gesagt für einige zu milde, sry) hält auch eine prüfung nicht von illegalem tun ab. mehr kontrollen zur überwachung der regeln, die wie in holland auf dem erlaubnisscheinschein oder einer begleitschrift stehen sollten, wären viel besser geeignet diese leute zur räson zu bringen.




.... und wer sollte Deiner Meinung nach die verschärften Kontrollen durchführen??? 

Außerdem ist das Strafmaß für ertappte Schwarzfischer in D viel zu lasch - das hält doch niemanden mehr von seinem Tun ab.....


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird aber Deine Prüfung aus SA in BW nicht anerkannt, da Du dort ja Deinen ersten Wohnsitz hast.... ist nun mal so....



kann sein, müsste man dann mit der Behörde in BW klären. 

Adressen stehen auch im Link

@ harri

Ja gut das mit den 1000 Euro ist sicherlich dann schon kriminell. :m


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Auszug aus dem Württembergischen Fischeigesetz:




> § 31       Fischereischein
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Wer die Fischerei ausübt, muß einen Fischereischein besitzen und diesen bei sich führen. Auf Verlangen ist der Fischereischein auch dem Fischereiberechtigten und dem Pächter zur Einsichtnahme auszuhändigen. Der Fischereischein ist nur gültig, wenn der Nachweis über die Entrichtung der Fischereiabgabe erbracht ist.
> 
> 
> 
> (2) Der Fischereischein, der nach einem vom Ministerium erstellten Muster ausgestellt wird, wird nur erteilt, wenn der Antragsteller die für die Ausübung der Fischerei erforderliche Sachkunde besitzt.. Das Ministerium bestimmt durch Rechtsverordnung die Anforderungen an die Sachkunde und den Nachweis der erforderlichen Kenntnisse sowie die Fälle, in denen aus besonderen Gründen vom Nachweis der Sachkunde abgesehen werden kann; dabei kann den Landratsämtern und den Stadtkreisen als untere Verwaltungsbehörden die Abnahme einer Prüfung übertragen werden.
> 
> 
> 
> (3) Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich
> 
> 
> 
> 1.      für Personen, die den Inhaber eines Fischereischeines bei der Ausübung des Fischfangs unterstützen,
> 
> 
> 
> 2.      wenn die Fischereibehörde in besonderen Fällen oder für Teilnehmer an fischereilichen Veranstaltungen Ausnahmen von Absatz 1 zugelassen hat.
> 
> 
> 
> (4) Bei Verlegung der Hauptwohnung nach Baden-Württemberg sind die in anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellten Fischereischeine im Gel-tungsbereich dieses Gesetzes längstens bis zum Ende des auf die Wohnsitznahme nachfolgenden Kalenderjahres gültig.
> 
> 
> 
> (5) Der Fischereischein wird regelmäßig auf Lebenszeit ausgestellt. Er wird für ein Kalenderjahr (Jahresfischereischein) ausgestellt, wenn nach einer Rechtsverordnung nach Absatz 2 Satz 2 bei Erteilung des Fischereischeines auf den Nachweis der Sachkunde verzichtet wird.




D.h. die Prüfung muss in BW abgelegt werden......


----------



## limpe

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich finde das man schein brauch!!!
aber man könnte das es in ganz deutschland gleich ist !!
ich finde es nur ******* das man in berlin alle 4 jahre den schein neu machen muss !!!!! und in niedersachsen garnicht halt einmal machen und nie wieder :v


----------



## jannisO

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Wie jetzt, ihr müßt alle 4 Jahre eine neue Prüfung ablegen oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch.


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hm da mus man unterscheiden.
Wozu braucht man einen Fischereischein?
Ich habe mir mal vor 14 Jahren einen geholt weil ich an die Müritz wollte und man ihn da anscheinend braucht. Ok die 10 DM und das Foto waren zu verkraften, aber sinnlos ist das Teil trotzdem. Ich habe ihn seit dieser Zeit nie mehr gebraucht, wozu auch? 

Wenn ich Kontrollen am Wasser mache bekomme ich den von einigen Anglern vorgezeigt (meist Urlaubern) und die schauen dann immer komisch wenn ich frage was ich damit soll, ich brauche die wichtigen Papiere. Der Fischereischein zählt für mich als Fischereiaufseher aber erstmal nicht dazu. Für mich ist wichtig das der Beitrag bezahlt wurde und damit eine Erlaubniskarte vorliegt.

Der Fischereichein ist trotzdem nützlich. Er ist als Lichtbildausweis schon hilfreich damit ich überprüfen kann ob der Name auf der Gastkarte mit dem des Anglers übereinstimmt. Dafür reicht aber auch ein Führerschein oder Ausweis. Er ist aber ja auch der Nachweis das man die Fischerprüfung abgelegt hat und damit hat er einen weiteren Nutzen. Das kann man aber auch mit der Prüfungsbestätigung nachweisen. 

Da die Ausgabestellen vor dem Ausstellen der Erlaubniskarte überprüfen müssen ob die Prüfung abgelegt wurde kann ich als Fischereiaufseher davon ausgehen das die Prüfung abgelegt wurde wenn der Erlaubnisschein vorliegt. Den Fischereischein zu überprüfen wäre also eher eine Kontrolle der Ausgabestelle als des Anglers. Die kann sich Betrügereien aber nicht leisten weil sie dann keine Karten mehr ausstellen darf. Damit ist der Fischereischein auch da nicht so wichtig. Und selbst wenn ich danach fragen würde, wen interessiert es wenn der Angler ihn nicht hat? Hier in Niedersachen hat kaum einer den Fischereischein. Wenn einer den besitzt, dann weil er wie ich irgendwann mal in einem anderen Bundesland im Urlaub angeln wollte. Wenn er das bisher nicht wollte, dann hat er ihn meist nicht weil den hier keiner braucht.

Aus diesem Grund ist der Fischereischein in meinen Augen erstmal sinnlos. Andererseit er kostete einmalig 10 DM und ist ein Leben lang gültig. Die 5 Euro machen den kohl nicht fett und wenn es heute 10 Euro sind, ist es auch egal. Da gibt es nur das Problem dass andere Bundesländer mit dem die große Abzocke machen und jährlich irgendwelche Beträge wollen. Das ist total bescheuert, eben weil es in jedem Bundesland anders ist. Daher ist der Fischereischein in meinen Augen schon etwas das man endwedern überall lebenslang ausstellen sollte, oder er ist überflüssig.


*ABER* jetzt kommt das entscheidende. Ich bin absolut gegen eine Abschaffung der Fischerprüfung! Es kann nicht angehen das auf einmal Leute ohne die geringste Ahnung vom Angeln auf die Gewässer losgelassen werden. Das es verboten ist ohne die Fischerprüfung an den Forellenpuff oder ans Wasser zu gehen ist auf jeden Fall richtig. Der Unterrichtsstoff der Prüfung bedarf zwar eine Überarbeitung, aber die Prüfung muss es weiterhin geben. Denn ohne sie gäbe es den Gau am Wasser. Das fängt schon damit an das dann wild am Wasser campiert wird und der Müll liegen bleibt. Das sieht man jetzt schon immer mal wieder und meist sind es die "Schwarzangler", aber manchmal leider auch Kollegen mit Prüfung. 

Außerdem mal angenommen sie wird abgeschafft. Was soll man dann mit seinem Fang machen? Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht, aber das Tierschutzgesetz nicht, und das schreibt den Sachkundenachweis vor wenn man einen Fisch töten will. Der ist aber die Sportfischerprüfung. Und da man Tiere die das Mindestmaß haben nicht einfach zurücksetzen darf, laut Tierschutzgesetz, man andererseits nicht ohne die Sportfischerprüfung einen Fisch töten darf, laut Tierschutzgesetz, wäre dann jeder Angler dran. Zwar dürfte er ohne Prüfung nach dem Fischereigesetz angeln, aber nach dem Tierschutzgesetz wäre er endweder wegen Tierquälerei dran weil er den Fisch zurücksetzt, oder weil er ihn tötet ohne Sachkundenachweis. Das Fischereigesetz hebt das ja nicht auf und ein Wegfall der Fischerprüfung auch nicht.

Btw. eine Prüfung muss man hier nicht ablegen um den Fischereischein zun bekommen. Man weist nach das man die Sportfischerprüfung bestanden hat und er wird ausgestellt. Fertig. Keine extra Prüfung oder so. Einmal machen und dann fertig stimmt also nicht. Einmal beantragen und das wars ist richtig. Machen impliziert ja eine Prüfung die es so nicht gibt (nur die Sportfischerprüfung muss irgendwann mal gemacht worden sein da die ja Vorraussetzung ist für den Fischereischein).


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

das ist schlicht falsch:


> aber das Tierschutzgesetz nicht, und das schreibt den Sachkundenachweis vor wenn man einen Fisch töten will.


Es schreibt die Sachkunde vor, aber nicht den Nachweis.
Dafür ist jeder selbst verantwortlich,. wie er sich die Sachkunde erwirbt unddass er danach handelt.
Im Gesetz sind die Gruppen aufgeführt, die einen Nachweis erbringen MÜSSEN (Metzger z. B.), da stehen Angler explizit NICHT drin.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

HI! Man sollte vielleich mal über die Entstehung des "Deutschen Kuriosums" nachdenken; der Schein wurde ganz gewiss nicht aus Tierschützerischen Erwägungen eingeführt, sondern um die Bevölkerung möglichst effektiv von den Gewässer auszuschließen.. .
Das war damals der erklärte politische Wille aller Beteiligten!
Da ging es nicht um Waidgrechtigkeit, sondern darum, ererbte Privilegien zu sichern und möglichst zu erweitern - zumindest das mit dem erweitern hat nicht geklappt.
Ich habe mir die ersten 4 Seiten dieses Tröts durchgelesen - dann konnte ich nicht mehr... . Immer wieder diese Gerede von der Waidgerechtigkeit. Glaubt Ihr nicht, das der gute Umgang mit der Kreatur eher durch Aufkährung und Information erreicht würde, als durch massenhafte Ge- und Verbote, die ohnehin niemand kontrolliert?
Wenn der politische Wille zu einer Waidgerechten Fischerei wirklich vorhanden wäre und die Regierenden (da ist das Wort Gier ja schon enthalten..) etwas zum positiven hin verändern wollten, genügte eigentlich ein Blick nach Holland.
Eine solche Reglung kommt dem Optimum schon recht nahe.. .
Was wir in Deutschland praktiziern ist einfach nur peinlich und demütigend.....!
Petri!


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Rhinfischer dann solltes du evtl alle Beiträge dieses Threads lesen auch wenn sie etwas umfangreicher sind.

Bei dir stehen wiedermal Prämissen wie Geldschneiderei und Abzocke im Vordergrund, zumindest lese ich es so heraus.

#c Aber vielleicht haben die Fischereischeingegener  ja auch recht und die allgemeine Gewässersituation wird sich in einem Land *wie Deutschland*, was sich Demographisch und Geographisch von Ländern wie Dänemark und Norwegen unterscheidet erheblich verbessern wenn wir "ab morgen" jeden der 80 Mio potenziellen Angler gegen ein kleines Startgeld an unsere Gewässer lassen.

*Allein ich glaube nicht drann!

*@ Thomas schade das du nicht wenigstens auf ein paar meiner letzten Ausführungen reagiert hast. Wo ich denke das sie doch sachlich und fundiert geschrieben waren wo auch FS Gegener den einen oder anderen wichtigen Punkt herauslesen müssten der ihnen zu denken geben sollte.

Aber wie auch gesagt, bei einigen kann ich mir die Ablehnung des FS auch erklären.

Egal ich bin jetzt raus aus dem Thread, macht wie ihr denkt.
Fakt ist der Fischereischein ist für den der Angeln *will keine*  unüberwindbare Hürde. 

|wavey:


----------



## celticw.18

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Mehr kontrollieren sollte man auch, habe meinen Angelschein seit 06.06.1996 und wurde noch nie kontroliert.


 
moin moin ich habe meinen angelschein letztes jahr verloren auf grund von schikanen durch das nationalpark amt hohenzieritz bei neustrelitz. Der nationalpark ranger der mich kontrolliert hat durch den ich einige strafen aufgebrummt bekommen habe wegen schleppen (ich betreibe catch and release)und selbst auch ein begeisterter angler ist. durch diesen unmenschen ist es mir erst wieder möglich im jahr 2009 angeln zu gehen. Jetzt meine frage wer kontrolliert diese leute .... zum eigentlichen thema: ich bin auch dafür das jeder einen schein haben solllte#6 wer angeln will und keinen schein hat kann in mv den touristenschein erwerben :vik:

Edit by Ralle 24.  Solche öffentlichen Behauptungen unter nennung von realnamen und Links zu Bildern der Person sind rechtlich extrem kritisch.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

(auch @ ollek ;-))):

Also nochmal zusammen fassen:
Es gibt Leute, die die Kurse/Prüfung befürworten, um den Befischungsdruck auf die Gewässer kleiner zu halten.

Dabei spielt das gar keine Rolle. Denn Karten werden von den Gewässerbewirtschaftern ausgegeben, die nach wie vor die Karten nach ihren Regeln (sowohl von den Voraussetzungen wie von der Anzahl her) ausgeben können. 

Davon ab wäre es angelpolitisch schlicht wünschenswert, dass mehr  Menschen angeln gehen bei uns.

Je mehr Leute angeln gehen, desto attratkiver (auch gerade wirtschaftlich) wird die entsprechende Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer. Und gerade struktuirschwache Regionen können durch Angeltourismus mit attraktiven Gewässern gerade außerhalb der touristischen Hauptsaison zusätzliche Umsätze generieren. 

Da das aber nur mit attraktiven Gewässern funktioniert, kann man bei leichterem Zugang zum Angeln auch damit rechnen, dass die entsprechenden Gewässerbesitzer aiuch dafür sorgen werden. 

Zum einen durch entsprechendes Gewässermanagement, zum anderen durch verstärkte und sinnvollere Kontrollen.

Das alles bringt unter dem Strich für ALLE Angler mehr, als diese sinnfreien und in 16 Länderrechte zersplitterten Kurse/Prüfungen, die ja nur zur "Gewissensberuhigung" und Geldverdienen da sind.

Weder für die anglerische Praxis noch für den Befischungsdruck hat das irgendeine positive Auswirkung. Noch für den vernatwortungsvollen Umgang mit Natur oder Kreatur. Da braucht es zuerst einmal eine gute Kinderstube - die auch nicht durch Kurse oder Prüfungen nachträglich angeeignet werden kann.

Wer sich nicht an die Regeln halten will, wird das mit und/oder ohne Prüfung machen.

Statt dessen andere, sinnvollere Regularien zu finden, ist da der bessere Weg. 
Weltweit kommen die meisten Ländern ja durchaus ohne Kurse und Prüfungen aus.(auch mit noch höherer Bevölkerungsdichte als bei uns, Beispiel Niederlande).

Wenn die Vereine z. B. Möglichkeiten und Angebote auch ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft finden, mittels derer sie zukünftigen Anglern das Anmgeln in der Praxis statt theoretisch beibringen, ist das zum einen wesentlich sinnvoller als die jetzigen Kurse und Prüfungen, zum anderen bringt es den Vereinen Nachwuchs.

Damit ist auch das Argument der Prüfungsbefürworter, dass man Kurse und Prüfung für den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit Natur und Kreatur braucht, hinfällig. 

Vor allem solte man an eines denken:
WARUM MUSS DAS DER STAAT REGELN UND WIE IN DEUTSCHLAND ÜBLICH MIT KURSEN UND PRÜFUNGEN BELEGEN??

Warum kann man da die Veranwtwortung nicht da lassen, wo sie hingehört?
Bei den Gewässerbewirtschaftern und Anglern?

Das ist und bleibt die grundsätzliche Frage.

Ich persönlich glaube nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen schlicht nicht, dass der Staat insgesamt oder die Bundesländer da wirklich kompetent sind.

Da gehts doch nur um die Beruhigung der "Schützer".... 

Und ich stehe zum Angeln als "Menschenrecht", das jeder (in Verantwortung für Natur und Kreatur) ohne weitere Behinderungen ausüben dürfen sollte - und für entsprechende Kontrollen, um evtl. Mißbrauch besser entgegenzuwirken..

Oder nochmal ganz anders gesagt:
Ich habe noch kein einzigfes stichhaltiges Argument für Kurse und Prüfungen hier gelesen - Nur die "Angst", dass es mehr Angler geben wird.

Ich würde das (s.o.) aus angelpolitischen Gründen dagegen sogar begrüßen!

Nur die Masse macht uns stark!


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Thomas hat das in seinem letzten Beitrag sehr anschaulich und zutreffend erklärt.

Ich möchte auch nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass es nicht um den Wegfall des Jahresfischereischeins geht, sondern lediglich um diese fragwürdige Prüfung. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Wegfall der Prüfung tausende von Menschen mit der Angel an die Gewässertreibt. Schließlich steht vorher noch ein Behördengang und die Zahlung der Fischereiabgabe davor. Das ist eine ausreichende Hürde um die " plötzlicheIdeeangler " abzuhalten.
Wer sich aber ernsthaft für´s Angeln interessiert, dem ( und hier vor allem jugendliche ) wird der Einstieg erleichtert. Und das kann nur positiv für unser Hobby sein.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Wer sich aber ernsthaft für´s Angeln interessiert, dem ( und hier vor allem jugendliche ) wird der Einstieg erleichtert. Und das kann nur positiv für unser Hobby sein.


Genau das ist es (siehe die positiven Erfahrunge nmit dem prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg. Bis jetzt ist da die Anglerwelt doch tatsächlich noch nicht untergegangen, sowenig wie in Schleswig Holstein oder Mecklenburg Vorpommern wegen dem Urlaubsangelschein - auch ohne Kurse und Prüfung).


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@thomas und ralle

dem kann ich nur zustimmen, mir wird quasi aus der seele gesprochen (schleim  )
zumal ich in NRW eine der größten hürden habe:c


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> siehe die positiven Erfahrunge nmit dem prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg.


 
Hmm da frag Ich mich, warum dürfen die OHNE Prüfung auf Friedfische angeln aber nich auf Raubfisch??? Ich meine Fisch is Fisch oder #c


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Hmm da frag Ich mich, warum dürfen die OHNE Prüfung auf Friedfische angeln aber nich auf Raubfisch??? Ich meine Fisch is Fisch oder #c



"Zugeständnis an den Tourismuss" zur Förderung dieses, leider oft auf kosten der richtigen Angler und Angelbedingungen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> "Zugeständnis an den Tourismuss" zur Förderung.


Es wurden im Vorfeld dazu die Landesverbände von der Landeregierung eingeladen (DAV und VDSF).

Während der Bundesverband DAV ja auch eher für die Abschaffung der Prüfung ist, wollte der DAV - Landesverband die "alte DDR - Regelung" mit Trennung in "Friedfisch und Raubfischklasse".

Der VDSF hat sich den Gesprächen komplett verweigert...

Aus diesem Grunde kam es zu dieser Aufspaltung in Fried- und Raubfische (die logisch betrachtet selbstverständlich hinkt. Entweder für alle Fische oder eben für keine ohne Prüfung angeln..).


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> leider oft auf kosten der richtigen Angler und Angelbedingungen.


Eine sinnfreie Prüfung und theoretische Kurse machen halt in meinen Augen keinen richtigen Angler aus. 
Das zeigt sich dann - ob mit oder ohne Prüfung - am Wasser in der Praxis..


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Hmm da frag Ich mich, warum dürfen die OHNE Prüfung auf Friedfische angeln aber nich auf Raubfisch??? Ich meine Fisch is Fisch oder #c


 
genau tourismus und geld heißt das zauberwort....
schau mal was ist sonst groß los im winter in meck-pomm an der müritz zum beispiel....nix und so bekommen die leute noch ein paar verrückte gelockt die denn im winter zur besten zeit vielleicht einen großen hecht angeln können,und das sogar noch zur allerbesten zeit zur schonzeit bei uns da es hier keine gibt für hecht in den gewässern der müritzplau gmbh#q#q


Thomas hat das in seinem letzten Beitrag sehr anschaulich und zutreffend erklärt.

Ich möchte auch nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass es nicht um den Wegfall des Jahresfischereischeins geht, sondern lediglich um diese fragwürdige Prüfung. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Wegfall der Prüfung tausende von Menschen mit der Angel an die Gewässertreibt. Schließlich steht vorher noch ein Behördengang und die Zahlung der Fischereiabgabe davor. Das ist eine ausreichende Hürde um die " plötzlicheIdeeangler " abzuhalten.
Wer sich aber ernsthaft für´s Angeln interessiert, dem ( und hier vor allem jugendliche ) wird der Einstieg erleichtert. Und das kann nur positiv für unser Hobby sein. 


ich glaube schon denn oft werden die kurse zum beispiel nur am wochenende angeboten und das dann 6wochen am stück-viele jugendliche können sich was besseres vorstellen als 6wochenenden am kurs teilzunehmen!!!!ich selbst habe es im hochsommer bei 30grad sechs wochenenden gemacht und fand das damals mit 10jahren nicht grade toll....also wenn das weg fällt denke ich werden viele sagen geld bezahlen und denn ist gut das mache ich....


----------



## Olli 1970

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin,
ich finde eine Fischereischeinprüfung für sinnvoll. :q
Begründung: Man(n) oder Frau befassen sich vielmehr mit dem Thema. Ansonsten ist es wie mit irgendeiner Gebrauchsanleitung, die nicht gelesen wird. 
Hier in OH gibt es ja den Touristenangelschein und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass kein Touri die mitgebenen Unterlagen liest bzw. dann die verschiedenen Fischarten und Maße kennt.#q 
Gruss
Olli


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Begründung: Man(n) oder Frau befassen sich vielmehr mit dem Thema.


Wer sich ernsthaft fürs Angeln interessiert, wird sich mit oder ohne Prüfung mit den entsprechenden Grundlagen befassen.

Ob er sie dann einhält, ist wiederum nicht davon abhängig, ob jemand einen (noch dazu praxisfremden und theorielastigen) Kurs mitmacht und/oder eine Prüfung..


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

der Autor bleibt die Antwort bisher schuldig, warum er denn nun den Angelschein abschaffen möchte.
Erst dann kann mal wohl ernstlich ( oder gar nicht ) über dieses Thema diskutieren.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also nochmal zusammen fassen:
> Es gibt Leute, die die Kurse/Prüfung befürworten, um den Befischungsdruck auf die Gewässer kleiner zu halten.
> 
> Dabei spielt das gar keine Rolle. Denn Karten werden von den Gewässerbewirtschaftern ausgegeben, die nach wie vor die Karten nach ihren Regeln (sowohl von den Voraussetzungen wie von der Anzahl her) ausgeben können.



Also werden sich "Warteschlangen" bilden und viele sehr sauer sein das man am Jahresende bzw. Anfang sich regelrecht "Prügeln" wird um Erlaubnisscheine denn jeder will mal.
Eine ähnliche Situation gibt es bereits an diversen Harzer Forellenflüssen. (gut geprügelt wird da nicht...noch nicht)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (auch @ ollek ;-))):
> 
> Davon ab wäre es angelpolitisch schlicht wünschenswert, dass mehr  Menschen angeln gehen bei uns.



Da geh ich mit, aber die zahl der Angler wächst ja schon, es ist nicht so das die Zahl der Angler zurückgeht.  Wir hier erleben eine steigende Zahl der Neuanmeldungen für den FS
Aber das Wachstum muss gesund von statten gehen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Je mehr Leute angeln gehen, desto attratkiver (auch gerade wirtschaftlich) wird die entsprechende Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer. Und gerade struktuirschwache Regionen können durch Angeltourismus mit attraktiven Gewässern gerade außerhalb der touristischen Hauptsaison zusätzliche Umsätze generieren.



Wenn das so einfach wäre durch alleinige Abschaffung des FS würde ich es sogar begrüssen. Leider ist dem nicht so. Ein Bsp zeigt in der Tat Brandenburg wo trotz Tourieschein nicht wesentliche Verbesserungen zu sehen sind.

Im Gegenteil hier wird einzig und allein ein Geldfluss für das entprechende Bundesland über den Wirtschaftszweig Tourismus erzielt . Entschieden über den Köpfen der Vereine und Verbände dich sich dagegen massiv wehrten aber durch teilweise erpresserischen Methoden der Landesregierung klein beigeben *mussten. *Link
Allein diese Methoden zeigen mir das hier absolut kein Schutz der Gewässer gefördert werden soll sondern *NUR* der Wirtschaftszweig Tourismuss



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da das aber nur mit attraktiven Gewässern funktioniert, kann man bei leichterem Zugang zum Angeln auch damit rechnen, dass die entsprechenden Gewässerbesitzer aiuch dafür sorgen werden.



Die Arbeit des DAV (nur für den kann ich jetzt sprechen) bringt hervorragende Angelgewässer zutage die durch eine vielzahl ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeiten gefördert, erhalten und  besetzt wird.Es ist nicht so auch wenn viele alles immer schwarz sehen das wir keine vernünftigen Gewässer haben an denen es sich nicht "lohnt" zu angeln.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das alles bringt unter dem Strich für ALLE Angler mehr, als diese sinnfreien und in 16 Länderrechte zersplitterten Kurse/Prüfungen, die ja nur zur "Gewissensberuhigung" und Geldverdienen da sind.



Das die unterschiedliche Regelungen Sinnfrei geben da gebe ich dir recht, nicht aber um die notwendigkeit.

Gewässerberuhigung und Geldverdienen sind sehr gut formulierte Begriffe von dir

Wir *brauchen *"beruhigte" Gewässer bei der allgemeinen angespannten Lage dessen du dir bewusset sein müsstest und wir *brauchen* das Geld um diese Beruhigung auch in Zukunft sicher zu stellen bzw. zu verbessern. Aal Problematik usw...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die Vereine z. B. Möglichkeiten und Angebote auch ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft finden, mittels derer sie zukünftigen Anglern das Anmgeln in der Praxis statt theoretisch beibringen, ist das zum einen wesentlich sinnvoller als die jetzigen Kurse und Prüfungen, zum anderen bringt es den Vereinen Nachwuchs.



Dann sitzt irgendwann der Vereinspräsident allein am Tisch und pflegt die Gewässer in unzähligen Stunden allein.

*Wir brauchen Vereinsarbeit

*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damit ist auch das Argument der Prüfungsbefürworter, dass man Kurse und Prüfung für den unverantwortungsvollen Umgang mit Natur d Kreatur braucht, hinfällig.



#d Das ist gar nicht mein Hauptaugenmerk. Wir brauchen diese* Lern & Prüfungshürde* um die Auszuschliessen die unverantwortungsvoll mit Natur und Kreatur umgehen werden.

Ich weiss wovon ich spreche da mir die Vereinsleute die die Prüfungen abnehmen mir das 2 mal im Jahr mitteilen was für "Geistesblitze" wieder durchgefallen sind weil sie dann doch keinerlei Interesse an irgendwas haben. (wobei ich *nicht* jeden meine der schonmal durchgefallen ist aber dennoch am Ball blieb und die Prüfung erfolgreich im Anschluss bestanden hat))
Ich weiss das weder die Schulung noch die Prüfung fertige perfekte Angler hervorbringen, aber ich weiss das sie viele absolut Ungeeignete davon abhält an unseren Gewässern zu walten.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder nochmal ganz anders gesagt:
> Ich habe noch kein einzigfes stichhaltiges Argument für Kurse und Prüfungen hier gelesen - Nur die "Angst", dass es mehr Angler geben wird.



Ein für mich ein absolut stichhaltiges Argument in einem vergleichsweise Recourssenschwachen Angelland.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würde das (s.o.) aus angelpolitischen Gründen dagegen sogar begrüßen!



Evtl auch nicht zuletz auch aus Angelindustriellen Bewegründen wie sich anhand vieler Boardsponsoren auch vermuten lässt. (was ja auch ansich nix schlimmes ist)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur die Masse macht uns stark!



#6 Wir sind mehr als man glaubt.


|rolleyes Ok zum Abschluss, ich habe in diesem Thread sehr viel und sehr lang geschieben weil mir diese Thematik am Herzen liegt und ohne das ich Hintergedanken wie "Geldschneiderei oder Abzockezocke" habe bzw. unterstütze.
Ich wollte aufzeigen das die Dinge wie sie augenscheinlich auch unverständlich oder "Sinnfrei" erscheinen nicht doch ihre Berechtigung haben. 

Nun kommen aber immer wieder neue Leute hinzu die sich teilweise den ganzen thread und Argumente der PRo & Contras gar nicht erst durchlesen sondern gleich auf immer wiederkehrende Phrasen wie Abzocke usw. antworten.

Ich habe darum auch keine Lust mehr immer das gleiche zu schreiben und sehe mir diesen Thread nur noch an. Meine Meinung habe ich dargelegt und die kann man Aktzepieren oder auch nicht.

Fakt ist aber wie werden nicht drumherumkommen eine für uns alle zufriedenstellende Lösung zu finden ohne uns immer den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben.

Pottis Kormoran Releaser...

In dem Sinne einen Wunderschönen guten Tag noch und weiterhin  viel Spass im Thread.
#h


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi! Wenn ich so Sachen wie "auf Kosten der richtigen Angler" lese, wird mir schlecht - das ist genau die Art von ausgrenzung, die ich weiter oben ansprach.
Eben dieses wahren von Privilegien.. .
Als die beste Frau von Allen vor 11 Jahren ihre Prüfung ablegte, durfte sie im anschluß einen Italiener trösten, der aufgrund sprachlicher Probleme durchgefallen war - zum zweiten mal.
Wenn man die unbedingte Bereitschaft zum erlernen unserer Sprache, oder eben die itellektuelle Befähigung auswendig zu lernen vorraussetzt, finde ich das schon arg elitär... .
Im Übrigen ist das bei uns hier sowiso eine rein freiwillige Angelegenheit; ich bin die letzten 15 Jahre am Rhein nur ein einziges mal kontrolliert worden - und dann auch noch von jemandem der dazu rechtlich garnicht befugt war.
Wenn ich an irgendwelchen Privat oder Vereinsgewässern fische, fühle ich mich bei Kontrollen oft irgendwelchen völlig inkompetenten "Wichtigmännern" ausgeliefert.. .
Die meisten Kontrolleure sind ja wirklich nett, aber Kompetenz und die reale Möglichkeit Verbote auch durchzusetzten wären mir lieber.
Kleiner Blick nach Holland; dort arbeiten staatlich bestellte Kontrolleure mit Vereinswarten und der Poltie zusammen - mit hervorragenden Ergebnissen.
Ruck-Zuck werden da 100 Euronen fällig - seit dem benimmt sich dort jeder halbwegs gesittet.
Hier fährt die WaschPo bloß spazieren.. .
An der Befürchtung, das Hinz und Kunz jetzt die Gewässer stürmen, bloß weil vor dem Angeln die "Kleinigkeit" des Erwerbs der Angelausrüstung, der Köder und der Tageskarte steht, wage ich zu zweifeln. Aber viele Kinder hätten dann mal die Möglichkeit Natur zu erleben, ohne gleich 2 Jahreseinkommen hinlegen zu müssen. Erwachsene würden sich wohl auch öfter mal eine Aldi Ausstattung und eine Tageskarte gönnen - aber wie oft machen die das denn?
Grundsätzlich müßte wohl eine Bundeseinheitliche Regelung her. Die Gewässer gehören, wenn nicht in öffentliche Hand, so zumindest unter öffentliche Kontrolle.
Der Zugang zum Wasser muß nicht nur drastisch vereinfacht werden, sondern vor Allem für Kinder und Touristen erst mal geschaffen werden.
Waidgerechtes Verhalten muß der interessierten Bevölkerung auch besser nahe gebracht werden - da muß einfach mehr drüber gesprochen werden.
Nur wenn es einheitliche Regeln und öffentliche Kontrollen gibt, werden wir unsere Gewässer ökologisch sinvoll und ökonomisch vertretbar bewirtschaften können.
Na ja -ich kann da immer wieder nach Holland verweisen; die sind uns da locker 30 Jahre vorraus. Besonders bei eigentlich Allem was man mit "Verantwortlich Handeln" umschreiben würde.
Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Wir brauchen diese Lern & Prüfungshürde um die Auszuschliessen die unverantwortungsvoll mit Natur und Kreatur umgehen werden.


Genau das können weder aber die Kurse noch die Prüfung leisten!!


> Wir brauchen Vereinsarbeit


Richtig - prinzipiell! Nur findet die eben auch gerade wegen Prüfungen und Kursen nicht statt. Ein Angler geht nicht wegen "Vereinsarbeit" in einen Verein, sondern weil er Zugang zum Gewässer will.

Würden die Vereine (bei Wegfall von Prüfung und Kursen) attraktive Angebote machen, das Angeln in der Praxios zu erlernen, wäre ihnen sicherlich mehr geholfen und wären auch mehr Leute bereit aktiv mitzuarbeiten, als das momentan meist der Fall ist.



> Also werden sich "Warteschlangen" bilden und viele sehr sauer sein das man am Jahresende bzw. Anfang sich regelrecht "Prügeln" wird um Erlaubnisscheine denn jeder will mal.
> Eine ähnliche Situation gibt es bereits an diversen Harzer Forellenflüssen. (gut geprügelt wird da nicht...noch nicht)


Daran ändert aber weder ein Kurs noch eine Prüfung was...



> Wenn das so einfach wäre durch alleinige Abschaffung des FS würde ich es sogar begrüssen. Leider ist dem nicht so. Ein Bsp zeigt in der Tat Brandenburg wo trotz Tourieschein nicht wesentliche Verbesserungen zu sehen sind.


Andersrum: Es gibt zumindest keine negativen Auswirkungen. Schon von daher bin ich dann prinzipiell dafür,m dass sich der Staat raushalten sollte...



> Evtl auch nicht zuletz auch aus Angelindustriellen Bewegründen wie sich anhand vieler Boardsponsoren auch vermuten lässt. (was ja auch ansich nix schlimmes ist)


Natürlich!! Nur wenn das Angeln in den Augen der Politik auch stärker als Wirtschaftsfaktor wahrgenommen wird, kann sich da überhaupt positiv was ändern. Das schliesst uns natürlich dann auch mit ein.



> Ich wollte aufzeigen das die Dinge wie sie augenscheinlich auch unverständlich oder "Sinnfrei" erscheinen nicht doch ihre Berechtigung haben.


Also zumindest ich kann immer noch kein einziges Argument für eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs (sofern Pflicht= erkennen.....


----------



## Dickdorsch76

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Thomas

Sehr schönes Posting (Nr. *526) *...damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt!
Sehe das absolut genauso.#6


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Danke ;-))


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

mal wirken lassen warum wir so wenig Kontrolliert werden, und das wurde von Leuten entschieden die "PrO" Tourischein sind


> Geharnischte Kritik kam von den  Delegierten des LAV wegen einer geradezu skandalösen Kostenverordnung  für Amtshandlungen in der Land- und Ernährungswirtschaft des Landes.  So werden die ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufseher, die künftig auch verstärkt  als Naturschutzwarte bestellt werden sollen, mit dreisten Gebühren  für ihr Ehrenamt belegt. So muss für Schulung und Eignungsprüfung  jeder Bewerber 30 Euro berappen, für seine Bestellung mit entsprechendem  Ausweis kommen noch einmal 20 Euro hinzu und zu guter letzt hat der  Betroffene auch noch für den Widerruf der Bestellung - sprich Ausscheiden  - 25 Euro zu zahlen. Unter diesen Umständen haben etliche Bewerber  ihre Absicht aufgegeben, diese ehrenamtliche  Aufgabe zu übernehmen, wie aus verschiedenen Vereinen bekannt wurde.  Minister Backhaus kündigte Lösungen im Sinne der Ehrenamtlichen für  diese schwer nachvollziehbare Kostenverordnung an.



 Es gibt immer 2 Seiten der Medalie


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Und da sind wir genau am Punkt den ich mein:
Lieber in vernünftige Kontrollen und Kontrolleure Geld und Zeizt investieren statt in die Kurse und Prüfungen.
Warum?
Wer be********n will, wird es mit oder ohne Prüfung tun.

Wer be********n will, dem wird es - mit oder ohne Prüfung - durch fehlende Kontrollen und Kontrolleure leichter gemacht.

Deswegen ist der Weg über die Prüfung und Kurse in meinen Augen ja gerade der falsche.

Oder anders gesagt:
Danke für die "Munition" ;-)))


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

 Nein Thomas wir drehen uns im Kreise, sowas sollten wir bei einem Boardtreffen mal diskutieren da man nicht mehr soviel zitieren muss.

Ich könnte jetzt schon wieder von dir dargelegte Argumente verneinen, aber ich muss nen Schlusstrich ziehen.


Was aber gewiss *nicht *auf Argumentationlosigkeit zurückzuführen ist, dafür hab ich meine Meinung zu detailiert im ganzen thread dargelegt. Nur wenn sie nicht verstanden wird oder werden soll, kämpfe ich gegen Windmühlen.#c

Einige geben mir recht, und die Tatsache das wir den FS mit den in der Tat überdenkenswerten Details haben und Verbande und Vereine den Tourieschein ablehen lässt mich jedenfalls ein ruhiges Gewissen haben das ich mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine da stehe.

#h

#6 PS Und so richtige Konzepte hast du auch nicht, ich sage nur "3 Jahre Händchenhalten"


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Alleine stehst Du mit der Meinung mit Sicherheit nicht...
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass die dann richtig ist (würde schwierig werden, da ich ja mit meiner gegensätzlichen Meinung auch nicht alleine bin... ;-)), sowenig wie meine richtig sein muss...

Dann erklär mir doch einfach mal, wie ein theoretischer Kurs und Prüfung jemanden davon abhalten soll, z. B. Fischwilderei zu betreiben (Beispiel Hamburg: Zander angeln und verkaufen...).
Das wird NUR durch bessere Kontrollen verhindert...


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir doch einfach mal, wie ein theoretischer Kurs und Prüfung jemanden davon abhalten soll, z. B. Fischwilderei zu betreiben (Beispiel Hamburg: Zander angeln und verkaufen...).
> Das wird NUR durch bessere Kontrollen verhindert...



:vik: Alter Hartnacken


 Gegenfrage erklär mir wie die Wilderei verhindert wird wenn ab morgen "alle dürfen" und die Aufseher unter obengenannten Bedingungen handeln müssen??

Bevor wir über irgendwelche Details reden müssem Grundlegende Dinge geändert werden.

Ich hatte dieses Jahr nicht den Eindruck das ich zu wenig kontrolliert wurde. 

Kann sein das es vom Boot aus anders ist zumal ich ausschliesslich von der Polizei kontrolliert wurde. Aber ist doch auch keine Frage das hier nachgebessert werden muss.

Und wenn du dir nochmal den Fall mit meinem Bekannten und dem Suff anschaust kannst du parallelen zu deiner obigen Frage ziehen.

Dieser jenige darf nicht offiziell am Strassenverkehr teilnehmen und wird es auch so schnell nicht.

Und genauso wird der eine oder andere durch fehlenden Schein zumindest keinen "Ausredefreibrief" dafür erhalten das er Fische wildert als wenn er diesen Schein hätte. Denn das ist so oder so eine Straftat und eigentlich auch nicht Ziel dieses Thread und meiner Befürwortung *für* den Schein.

Denn er kann dann nicht einfach sagen er habe nicht über Fangbegrenzung usw.bescheid gewusst.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Gegenfrage erklär mir wie die Wilderei verhindert wird wenn ab morgen "alle dürfen" und die Aufseher unter obengenannten Bedingungen handeln müssen??


Sowenig wie mit dem Schein, das ist ja genau der Punkt!!
Und "alle" dürften sowenig angeln wie heute.
Fischereiabgabe wäre genauso zu bezahlen wie die jeweiligen Tages/Wochen/Monats/Jahreskarten

Und da werden "Schwarzfischer" weder mit noch ohne Prüfung abgehalten.-Genau das widerlegt ja das Argument, dass eine Prüfung das verbessern könnte. Und ohne Prüfung wirds nicht schlechter als heute, da sich solche Leute eh einen Dreck um Gesetze scheren. 

Und wenn das so ist, für was dann für diesen angegebene Fall die Prüfung? 

Eben, dafür gibts halt keinen Grund...



> Dieser jenige darf nicht offiziell am Strassenverkehr teilnehmen und wird es auch so schnell nicht.


Da kenn ich andere Kandidaten, wobei es das gleiche Problem ist wie beim Angeln:
Zuwenig vernünftige Kontrollen.
Auch da liegts nicht am Schein....


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sowenig wie mit dem Schein, das ist ja genau der Punkt!!
> Und "alle" dürften sowenig angeln wie heute.



|bigeyesDann muss ich in der tat zusehen das ich am Jahresende bzw.Anfang einen der dann sehr begehrten Erlaubnissscheine erhalte, da nun eine Fischereischenfreie Konkurenz mir den  Platz am Gewässer streitig macht. |krach: Da wir weiterhin begrenzte Plätze aber ein vielfaches an Angelern haben werden.

Thomas ob dus glaubst oder nicht dieses Problem wird dann kommen, und ich habe das bsp. mit den Harzer Flüssen nicht ohne Grund genannt.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und da werden "Schwarzfischer" weder mit noch ohne Prüfung abgehalten.-Genau das widerlegt ja das Argument, dass eine Prüfung das verbessern könnte.



Nochmal eine Prüfung soll keinen besseren Angler aus einem machen sondern unqualifizierte Leute im Vorfeld aussondern.

Alles was danach kommt steht auf einem anderem Blatt Papier.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da kenn ich andere Kandidaten, wobei es das gleiche Problem ist wie beim Angeln:
> Zuwenig vernünftige Kontrollen.
> Auch da liegts nicht am Schein....



|uhoh: |bigeyesThomas gut wenn du meinst das sogar schon die Polizei zu wenig kontrolliert (im Strassenverkehr)  dann gehen mir jetzt doch die Argumente aus, oder wir leben tatsächlich zu weit voneinander entfernt.|bigeyes

Ich muss aber jetzt an diesem Punkt schluss machen  da es teilweise schon an die Substanz geht mit jemanden zu diskutieren der par se kein Einsehen für irgenwelche Notwendigkeit hat.

Ich biete dir aber dennoch an das wir das bei einem Treffen weiterdiskutieren sofern sich das einrichten lässt.


Wie gesagt die Argumente gehen mir bei weitem nicht aus. das sei versichert


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo,

(habe mich jetzt nicht durch alle Beiträge hier durchgekämpft)

als ich damals den Lehrgang und die Prüfung absolviert habe, habe ich nichts mehr dazu gelernt. Ich hatte mich im Vorfeld kundig gemacht und alles was ich finden und lesen konnte gerade zu in mich aufgesogen.

Allerdings, entschuldigt bitte meine vielleicht etwas konservative Einstellung zu dem Thema, bin ich pers. der Meinung das dem interessierten Angelanfänger (egal ob jung oder alt) viel Wissen und Erfahrung in den prüfungsvorbereitenden Lehrgängen beigebracht werden kann. Wie z.b. Fischkrankheiten, Hintergründe der Schonzeit und dabei zu beachtende Aspekte ect. Weiterhin der waidgerechte Umgang mit dem gefangenen Fisch - wie betäuben und töten welches man anhand eines Modells demonstrieren kann.

Mir graut es bei der Vorstellung das jeder "Depp" sich ans Wasser setzen kann und ohne zumindest gewisse Grundkenntnisse (z.b. Lehrgang und Prüfung die nun wirklich jeder der der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist, mit leichtigkeit bestehen kann) das Hobby ausüben darf.
Kleines Beispiel: vor ein paar Wochen bin ich mal zu einem Forellenteich gefahren. Neben mir saßs ein Typ der eine Forelle fing und sie nach dem "abhaken" einfach lebend in die Wiese warf. Auf meine Frage hin ob er sie nicht wenigstens töten wollte, schaute er mich verdutzt an, nahm eine seiner leeren Bierflaschen und zertrümmerte damit dem Fisch den Schädel.... 

Ich hole jetzt mal kurz aus und ziehe ein "Beispiel" ran. Wenn sich jeder einen Jagdschein im Rathaus seiner Gemeinde gegen eine Gebühr holen kann, wie würde es dann in unseren Wäldern aussehen? 

Eine Angelprüfung mit Lehrgang muß und soll nicht teuer sein, ist ja auch nur ein Nachweis der Basic´s die jeder beherrschen sollte, damit man ihn auf das Lebewesen Fisch loslassen kann.

Schwarze Schafe gab es immer und wird es immer geben.
Aber man kann versuchen durch entsprechenden Lehrgang "waidgerechtes Verhalten" am Wasser zu vermitteln.

Das Problem der Schwarzangler liegt in meinen Augen bei den Behörden/der Politik! In über 20 Jahren Angelpraxis bin ich keine 5mal kontrolliert worden, was mich maßlos aufregt, denn ich habe am Wasser nichts zu verbergen! 

So, jetzt zerfleischt mich, betitelt mich als Moral und Ehtikapostel oder sonst wie.....

#h


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Dann muss ich in der tat zusehen das ich am Jahresende bzw.Anfang einen der dann sehr begehrten Erlaubnissscheine erhalte, da nun eine Fischereischenfreie Konkurenz mir den Platz am Gewässer streitig macht.


Siehste, genau das ist nämlich der Punkt:
Besitzstandswahrung.
Das lass ich auch als Argument gelten.
Dann sollte man das aber nicht mit so Sachen wie "richtiges Verhalten am Wasser, Natur/Umweltschutz, tierschutzgerechtes Verhalten, Fischwilderei" etc. vermischen.

Dann steht man dazu und sagt: Mir sind weniger Angler (zumindest an meinem Gewässer) lieber, daher will ich Prüfung und Schein, um das den Leuten möglichst schwer zu machen.

Diese Argumentation kann ich jederzeit gelten lassen.
Nur nicht, dass dewegen versucht wird, all die anderen "Argumente" zur Rechtfertigung heranzuziehen.

Denn die halten keiner Logik stand.


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> da nun eine Fischereischenfreie Konkurenz mir den  Platz am Gewässer streitig macht.



Nein Ollek, Fischereischeinfrei ist da keiner, nur bekommt man ihn wieder ohne Prüfung, so wie ich als ich damals angefangen habe zu angeln.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Die Prüfung zu bestehen ist doch nun wahrlich weder eine Frage von Intelligenz, noch von Charakter. Ich schließe jetzt ausdrücklich Menschen aus, die Schwierigkeiten mit Prüfungen haben ( Prüfungsangst etc. ) die können noch so intelligent sein und noch so viel und gut gelernt haben.
Jeder halbwegs normale Mensch schafft diese Prüfung unter normalen Umständen.
Auch der potentielle Tierequäler, der nur angeln will um Fische zu quälen. Der wird bei der Prüfung sicher nicht angeben, dass er seine gefangenen Fische lebend auf einen Spieß steckt und langsam über dem Lagerfeuer röstet. Um das mal ein bisschen überzogen darzustellen. 
Will heißen, eine Selektion durch die Prüfung bezieht sich ausschließlich auf Lernschwache, Fremdsprachige ( ggfs. ), Tagesversemmler und Prüfungsneurotiker ( alles ohne diesen Menschen zu nahe treten zu wollen ). 
Wie toll die Prüfung auf das Anglerleben vorbereitet sieht man an sehr vielen Beiträgen hier im Board. Fragen zu Gesetzen, zu Fischbestimmungen, zur Verwendung von Köderfischen, wieviele Ruten man benutzen darf, und, und, und. Alles Dinge, die zum Stoff der Prüfung gehören. 
Ich finde das auch nicht tragisch, denn niemand wird durch die Prüfung zum alleswissenden Vorbildangler. 
Die gesamten Generationen vor mir haben Ihren Fischereischein - seit dessen Einführung - ohne Prüfung bekommen. Alles Tierquäler und Nichtwisser ? 
Ich denke eher, das sich so mancher Prüfungsableger von denen noch eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden kann. Sowohl was Wissen, als auch Waidgerechtigkeit angeht. 

Fakt ist, dass man durch diese Prüfung nix, aber auch gar nix, lernt, was man sich nicht selbst oder mit Freunden beibringen kann. Und selbst wenn das Horrorszenario wahr wird, und eine Handvoll Deppen sich einen Fischereischein kaufen und ohne die geringste Ahnung angeln gehen, dabei noch Fische fangen und die " unwaidmännisch " töten. Na und ??? Dafür können zehnmal soviele ordentliche Angler und vor allem Kinder, einen einfachen und guten Einstieg die die Angelfischerei finden.


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das ist schlicht falsch:
> 
> Es schreibt die Sachkunde vor, aber nicht den Nachweis.
> Dafür ist jeder selbst verantwortlich,. wie er sich die Sachkunde erwirbt unddass er danach handelt.
> Im Gesetz sind die Gruppen aufgeführt, die einen Nachweis erbringen MÜSSEN (Metzger z. B.), da stehen Angler explizit NICHT drin.



Ok, es schreibt die Sachkunde vor und nicht den Nachweis, aber irgendwie muss man dann ja auch den Nachweis erbringen das man die Sachkunde hat. Sonst könnte es ja jeder behaupten wenn er es nicht nachweisen muss. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die Vereine z. B. Möglichkeiten und Angebote auch ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft finden, mittels derer sie zukünftigen Anglern das Anmgeln in der Praxis statt theoretisch beibringen, ist das zum einen wesentlich sinnvoller als die jetzigen Kurse und Prüfungen, zum anderen bringt es den Vereinen Nachwuchs.
> 
> Damit ist auch das Argument der Prüfungsbefürworter, dass man Kurse und Prüfung für den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit Natur und Kreatur braucht, hinfällig.
> 
> Vor allem solte man an eines denken:
> WARUM MUSS DAS DER STAAT REGELN UND WIE IN DEUTSCHLAND ÜBLICH MIT KURSEN UND PRÜFUNGEN BELEGEN??



Das man es Praxisnäher machen sollte habe ich ja auch schon geschrieben, aber der letzte Punkt passt dann doch nicht so ganz. Wenn der Staat es nicht regelt sondern jeder Verein selbst, dann endet es damit das man bei einem Urlaub von einer Woche bei jedem Verein in dessen Gewässer man fischen will eine "Prüfung" machen muss. Mit der Sportfischerprüfung kann man nachweisen das man unterrichtet worden ist, aber wenn jeder Verein seine eigene Bescheinigung ausstellen würde, dann gibt es soviele verschiedene Sorten das man nicht weiß ist der echt oder selbstgemacht. Und damit müsste jeder Gastangler eben eine Prüfung beim Verein machen, sollte dem dran gelegen sein das nur Angler an seine Gewässer kommen die von bestimmten Sachen Ahnung haben. Das wäre ein großer Aufwand.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Wegfall der Prüfung tausende von Menschen mit der Angel an die Gewässertreibt. Schließlich steht vorher noch ein Behördengang und die Zahlung der Fischereiabgabe davor. Das ist eine ausreichende Hürde um die " plötzlicheIdeeangler " abzuhalten.
> Wer sich aber ernsthaft für´s Angeln interessiert, dem ( und hier vor allem jugendliche ) wird der Einstieg erleichtert. Und das kann nur positiv für unser Hobby sein.



Welcher Behördengang? wenn man angeln will muss man zu keiner Behörde, zumindest bei uns nicht. Und die Zahlung der Abgabe, das sind 6 Euro für eine Tageskarte um über 150 Gewässer zu befischen, bei Jugendlichen ogar nur 3 Euro. So abchreckend wäre das also nicht. 

Und den Jugendlichen wird der Einstig zumindest bei uns auch erleichtert. Die können von 8-13 Jahren einen Begleitschein zur Vorbereitung auf die Sportfischerprüfung bekommen. Damit können sie mit einem Erwachsenen angeln gehen der die Prüfung hat. Der Schein kostet 20 Euro fürs Jahr und ist problemlos zu bekommen. Eltern unterschreiben das sie einverstanden sind, zahlen und fertig. Und in den 5 Jahren haben die sich dann sicher entschieden ob sie weiterhin angeln (und dann eben die Prüfung machen) wollen oder nicht.

In den 5 Jahren brauchen sie keine Prüfung weil sie ja in Begleitung sind. Und mal ehrlich die Prüfung ist ja auch nicht zeitaufwändig. Das Heft zur vorbereitung kann man zu Hause auch lesen, also muss man nur zur Gerätekunde und zum Casting. Das wars. Wenn man also nicht die Zeit hat um einen Abend in der Woche zum Vorbereitungskurs zu gehen, reicht es ja nur zu den Sachen zu gehen die man nicht selber zu Hause lernen kann. 



> Als die beste Frau von Allen vor 11 Jahren ihre Prüfung ablegte, durfte sie im anschluß einen Italiener trösten, der aufgrund sprachlicher Probleme durchgefallen war - zum zweiten mal.
> Wenn man die unbedingte Bereitschaft zum erlernen unserer Sprache, oder eben die itellektuelle Befähigung auswendig zu lernen vorraussetzt, finde ich das schon arg elitär... .


 Das ist wiederum Sache des Vereins der die Prüfung macht. Bei uns werden die Fragen auch vorgelesen wenn der Prüfling Probleme mit dem Lesen hat. Es gibt ja auch genug deutsche die nicht lesen können. Das kann man dann vorher absprechen, dann wird eben der Ankreuzbogen mündlich gemacht.



Wie schon gesagt ich bin dafür das die Prüfung realistischer und praxisnaher wird. Aber nur weil sie nicht perfekt ist seh ich keinen Grund sie abzuschaffen. Sie zu verbessern sollte das Ziel sein, so das man am Ende wirklich sagen kann "hey das hat mir geholfen. Ich weiß jetzt wie ich einen Haken löse der tief im Schlund sitzt", und da gibt es noch andere Beispiele von Sachen die man theoretisch nicht lernt. Das man es in der Prüfung nicht lernt ist ein Versäumnis, denn so muss man es durch ausprobieren am Fisch lernen. Solche sinnvollen Sachen sollte aber jeder Angler normal wissen bevor er auf die Fische losgelassen wird. Also Prüfungen verbessern statt abschaffen sollte das Motto sein.

Der Sinn von Prüfungen ist es ja normalerweise etwas beizubringen das man benötigt (er sollte es zumindest sein). Warum also etwas abschaffen das an sich sinnvoll ist, statt dafür zu sorgen das es auch das macht wozu es da ist. Einen Angler Sachen beizubringen die in der Praxis wichtig ist. Fischkrankheiten sind noch so ein Fall. Wer ließt ich da vorher schon so großartig ein wenn er es nicht für die Prüfung muss? Aber die Angler sind es die als erste sowas feststellen können, wenn sie es denn erkennen, eben weil sie das gelernt haben. Sie sollten die Gewässerwarte informieren damit die schnell handeln können, aber das geht nur wenn sie auch gewisse Kenntnisse haben.




> Und da werden "Schwarzfischer" weder mit noch ohne Prüfung abgehalten.-Genau das widerlegt ja das Argument, dass eine Prüfung das verbessern könnte. Und ohne Prüfung wirds nicht schlechter als heute, da sich solche Leute eh einen Dreck um Gesetze scheren.


Totaler blösinn. Die Prüfung soll ja nicht die Schwarzangler abschrecken. Sie soll dafür sorgen das ein Angler auch eine gewisse Ahnung hat von dem was er macht. Ich stimme denn ersten beiden Sätzen ja zu, aber das eben weil es nicht der Sinn der Prüfung ist die Schwarzangler davon abzuhalten sonder der Sinn ist es das die geprüften Angler eben gewisse Kenntnisse haben. Und die gibt es ohne Prüfung eben nicht. Dafür habe ich auch ein beispiel. Bei uns hat eine gemeinde das Fischereirecht an einem Kanal. Für den braucht man keine Erlaubniskarten, jeder Bürger der das am Kanal wohnt kann dort angeln. Mit der Einschränkung das er eben die Sachkunde hat die ein Angler eben haben muss weil man maßige Fische töten muss. Diese Einschränkung ist aber den meisten nicht bekannt. 

Die Folge ist das dort wie wild alle angeln. Kinder von 8 Jahren mit Aldiangel und viel zu dünner Schnur fischen ohne Stahlvorfach mit Blinker. Hechte können die Schnüre durchtrennen und haben die Köder im Maul festsitzen. Werden Fische gelandet wird wie wild im lebenden Fisch rumgestochert, oder er wird an Land liegen gelassen bis er tot ist. Warum? Weil ja angeblich jeder dort ohne Prüfung angeln kann und damit dort auch Leute Angeln die eben nicht die Kenntnise haben die man braucht und sei es nur über das Gerät, damit eben nicht sowas passiert wie mit 0,20 mm ohne Stahlvorfach auf Hecht.

Und fällt die Prüfung weg, dann muss man eben davon ausgehen das die Zahl dieser Leute, und damit die Zahl der Fische mit abgerissenen Haken und Ködern im Maul, steigen. Denn ohne Prüfungspflicht muss man ja auch keine Ahnung haben. Man kauft einfach den Erlaubnisschein und fertig. Oder soll dann jede Ausgabestelle die Bewerber vorher prüfen ob sie zumindest grundlegende Kenntnise haben? Das ist zu aufwändig und damit teuer, und es muss ja nicht sein weil man ja keine Prüfung braucht. 

Sorry zu glauben das jemand der Angeln will sich damit beschäftigt ist nicht unbedingt richtig. Zumindest nicht wenn man einfach so Erlaubniskarten kaufen kann. Denn dann werden auch Leute einfach mal eine Karte kaufen um zu schauen ob es gefällt.

Und das hat nichts damit zu tun das ich Angst darum habe das es eng am Wasser wird. Es gibt keine Warteschlagen bei uns im Verein, es kann jeder der die Prüfung hat eine Beitragsmarke kaufen und es gibt keine Obergrenze. Waren wir vor ein paar Jahren knapp unter 10.000 Mitglieder sind es jetzt nur noch 9.000 Mitglieder, und wenn es 12.000 sind ist es doch auch nicht schlimm. Es sind genug Gewässer da. Ich selber habe in meinem Leben vermutlich in noch nicht mal 25% aller Gewässer gefischt in denen ich fischen könnte. Es ist ja auch nicht so das es sich am Wasser staut und alles überlaufen ist. Wenn ich am Wochenende auf 11 km 5 Angler kontrolliere, dann ist es vermutlich ein schöner Sommertag und deshalb ist soviel los. 

Ich habe halt nur Angst davor das die Fische die Leidtragenden sind wenn jeder so eine Marke kaufen kann. Denn gewisse Kenntnisse muss ein Angler mitbringen, und wenn nur 5% derjenigen die dann ans Wasser gehen würden weil es ja keine Prüfung zu bewältigen gibt, nur Karte kaufen und loslegen, eben nicht genug Ahnung haben und deshalb mit 0,20mm ohne Stahlvorfach auf Hecht blinkern, oder eben nicht wissen was sie nach dem Fang machen sollen, dann sind es mir zuviele Fische die darunter leiden. Und diesen Aspekt vermisse ich irgendwie bei den Leuten die sagen wir brauchen keine Prüfung in der man erklärt das man auf Hecht 0,30mm und ein Stahlvorfach nehmen sollte. Wie gesagt die Prüfung ist nicht perfekt, bei weitem nicht, aber da sollte man ansetzen und sie besser machen statt sie abzuschaffen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hier wird immer noch sauber und hartnäckig diskutiert!

#r

Ich muss aber sagen, nach einiger Zeit des Nachdenkens kann ich mich einigen Argumenten z.B. von Ollek oder DocPlato nicht mehr verschließen.

DocPlato
_Allerdings, entschuldigt bitte meine vielleicht etwas konservative Einstellung zu dem Thema, bin ich pers. der Meinung das dem interessierten Angelanfänger (egal ob jung oder alt) viel Wissen und Erfahrung in den prüfungsvorbereitenden Lehrgängen beigebracht werden kann. Wie z.b. Fischkrankheiten, Hintergründe der Schonzeit und dabei zu beachtende Aspekte ect. Weiterhin der waidgerechte Umgang mit dem gefangenen Fisch - wie betäuben und töten welches man anhand eines Modells demonstrieren kann_.

Man geht ja automatisch von seiner eigenen anglerischen Entwicklung aus. Bei mir beispielsweise war die Prüfung ein Witz, da ich zum Zeitpunkt der Abnahme schon 4 Jahre in der Jugendgruppe aktiv war und mir alles reingezogen habe, was in irgendeiner Form mit Fischen zu tun hatte.
Mein Vater machte ein Jahr vor mir Prüfung. Ich habe damals seine Prüfungsfragen zuhause selbst nochmals bearbeitet und hätte die Prüfung locker geschafft, und das ohne einen einzigen Tag im Kurs gewesen zu sein oder mich sonstwie vorbereitet zu haben. Die meisten Fehler machte ich im stinklangweiligen Rechtskundeteil (a la: Was ist Koppelfischerei?), aber ansonsten kein Problem.

Wie gesagt: Für mich war die Prüfung damals absolut sinnlos.
Ein Merkblatt mit den wichtigsten Regelungen hätte es auch getan.

Allerdings: Ich muss den Befürwortern zustimmen, wenn es darum geht, Erwachsene, die noch nie etwas mit Angeln zu tun hatten, heranzuführen. Ich denke, da kann ein verantwortungsvoller und auch selbstbewusster Kursleiter doch einiges an Wissen und auch Verhaltensregeln rüberbringen. Man sollte die Gruppendynamik, die in einer solchen Lerngruppe besteht, nicht unterschätzen.

Und eines noch: Der Thread hat mich zum Nachdenken gebracht, ob ich nicht tatsächlich bei unserem Verband nachfragen sollte wegen einer Ausbildung zur Fischereiaufsicht. Glaubt mir, ich wäre ein harter Hund am Wasser, hehe....!

|supergri


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Dann gebe ich meinen "Senf" auch noch mal dazu:

Seit ich meinen Tread hier geschrieben habe fällt mir einiges von euch erfahrenen Anglern hier auf....

*1. Ich selber bin der Meinung das ein Lehrgang sein muss!*
Begründung: Durch beigebrachtes Wissen wird dem  Interessierten einiges an Fischkunde, Fach und Naturwissen beigebracht!!! Hier ein klares Pro!!!

*2. Fischerprüfung ganz klar NEIN !!!*
Begründung: Da die "Fischerprüfung" keine Bundeseinheitliche Regelung ist, so wie bei anderen Prüfungen, stellt es für mich nur eine Geldmacherei durch einzele Komunen dar.
Beispiel: Die fälligen Gebühren für den Jahresschein und andere Gebühren, auch die Prüfungsgebühren, sind deutlich sehr Unterschiedlich!!! 
Hier herrscht abzocke durch Willkür!

*3. Lösungen die angestrebt werden können und sollten!!!*
Vereinheitlichung der ganzen Fischerei auf Bundes und nicht auf Länderebene! Nur so werden einheitliche Lehrgänge und Prüfungen möglich!!!

*4. Gebührenregelung!!!*
Wenn alle am gleichen Strang ziehen sollte hier auch gleichheit herrschen! Beispiel: Der Jahreserlaubnisschein kostet meinentwegen am Rhein auf 50 km 100 Euronen, zwischen Offenburg und KA. Zwischen KA und MA aber 250 Euronen (Das ist nur ein Beispiel!!!)
Wozu der Unterschied? Gleiches Recht und gleiches Geld für jeden!

*5. Kontrollen!!!*
Ich bin ganz klar für Kontrollen!!!! Aber.... Die Kontrollen können nur gemacht werden wenn hier auch das passende Personal vorhanden ist und bezahlt werden kann!!! 
Das schafft Arbeitsplätze und finanziert werden kann das ganze durch eingenommene Bußgelder und passende Gebühren die jeder zu entrichten hat. Das ist so z.B. bei unseren allseits geliebten Knöllchen - Verteilern so. Die finanzieren sich selber zum allergrößten Teil!

*6. Vereine*
Für die vielen, vielen Vereine ist das aus meiner Sicht eine Chance mehr Geld in Kassen zu bekommen da die Gebühren und Bußgelder zu gleichen Teilen an die Vereine zugeführt werden können!!! Im übrigen haben hier Vereine die Chance Ihre Gewässer auf dem laufenden zu halten, da Geldfluss vom Bund höhere Chancen bedeutet!

*7. Wozu schreibt Harry den "Scheiss"*???Ganz einfach deshalb weil ich nun mal Willkür erlebt habe!!!
Wenn einer die ganze Woche ackern geht, auf Montage ist, sich jede freie Minute Zeit nimmt um zu lernen und zu begreifen, und am Schluss verstehen muss das er eine Angel-Prüfung nicht bestanden hat wegen einer dämlichen Frage!!!
Und das beste ich kann nicht mal nachvollziehen wo die Fehler waren, da man keine Kopie seines Fragebogens bekommt!!!
Mich hat keiner gefragt ob ich müde und erschlagen war weil ich abgehetzt von der Arbeit direkt zur Prüfung fahren musste.
Es wird keiner gefragt ob er Prüfungsängste hat, ob er noch andere Dinge zu bewältigen hat die eigentlich wichtiger sind als ne Fischerprüfung....

*Deshalb meine Meinung: Lehrgänge zum Angeln ja, Prüfungen nein!!!
Ich möchte nicht darauf geprüft werden gerne in der Natur zu sein!!
Ich möchte nicht darauf geprüft werden ob ich relaxen will.
Ich möchte auch nicht darauf geprüft werden ob ich nen Fisch braten oder kochen will!!!

Ich möchte aber gerne mit Freude und ohne Stress lernen können und von erfahrenen Anglerkollegen etwas sinnvolles lernen können!!!!*

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung zu diesem Thema und hoffe das ich nach einjähriger Wartezeit noch die Motivation habe diese Anglerprüfung noch zu machen.
Diese Prüfung muss ich dann vorraussichtlich auch im Stress machen, da wir ne Baustelle im nicht europäischen Ausland haben werden. da fragt dann auch keiner was mich das ganze Kostet!

In diesem Sinne Petri an alle die das dürfen   |wavey:


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Witzig,

den alten Tröt gibts auch noch... überigens gesunde Einstellung Harry48, hast Du sehr gut und durchdacht ausgedrückt.

Vergesst alle nur eins bitte nicht: Mit dem "Fischereischein" nimmt unser liebes Vaterland eine Sonderrolle in der Völkergemeinschaft ein... den gibt es eigentlich nirgendwo sonst - wofür auch:q!

Verantwortlichen Umgang mit der Kreatur kann man nicht lernen - der eine kanns, der andere nicht, ist leider so - da hilft auch keine Prüfung...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Lippeman

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo Harry
Ich möchte dir mal zu Punkt 5 schreiben in NRW gibt es nur Ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher da bekommt nicht einer einen €.Ich bin selbst Fischereiaufseher
Und ich finde der Angelschein muss sein.Wenn ich manchmal sehe wie einige am Wasser mit den Tieren umgehen bekomme ich kotzanfälle.Angelanfänger sollten in Begleitung eines Erfahrenen ans Wasser gehen.


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Lippeman schrieb:


> Hallo Harry
> Ich möchte dir mal zu Punkt 5 schreiben in NRW gibt es nur Ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher da bekommt nicht einer einen €.Ich bin selbst Fischereiaufseher
> Und ich finde der Angelschein muss sein.Wenn ich manchmal sehe wie einige am Wasser mit den Tieren umgehen bekomme ich kotzanfälle.Angelanfänger sollten in Begleitung eines Erfahrenen ans Wasser gehen.




Danke für deine Antwort Lippemann

Siehst du was ich meine! Du sagst es selber: Wenn ich manchmal..... bekomme ich Kotzanfälle!
Das meine ich ja damit! Lieber den Lehrgang und keine Prüfung, wie beides! Denn mit oder ohne, die benehmen sich trotzdem so.
Sollte es aber so sein das dem Prüfer mehr Befugnisse zur Verfügung stehen, so fallen die Strafen härter aus. Wo tut es allen am meisten weh? Im Geldbeutel! Wo das nicht hilft, ist es dann vielleicht besser so jemanden in den Knast zu schicken!!! 
Wenn jemand wie diese Aufseher auch ihre Zeit bezahlt bekommen, so braucht keiner Angst haben das sich das nicht selber Finanziert.
Es ist wie im Straßenverkehr, harte Kontrollen, härtere Strafen, weniger Straftäter! Zumindest in den Bereichen wo das so ausgeführt wird.
Wir brauchen unsere Natur und die darin lebenden Tire, die Natur kann auf uns pfeiffen!!!

Ich sage dir ganz ehrlich wenn ich einen sehe der nen Fisch halt so aufspießt oder nur so zum Quälen mit ihm spielt, dem tu ich das gleiche an wie er dem Lebewesen.
Dafür gehe ich dann bestimmt in den Knast, aber mit einem ruhigen Gewissen!!!

Der aber langst im Leben nix mehr an wenn ich ihm die Finger abschneide!!!

Dabei ist es mir egal ob ich nen Angelschein habe oder nicht! Ob ich prüfen darf oder nicht. Tier ist Tier, so wie Fische auch. Qüält einer nen Hund, Katze Pferd etc. regen sich einige auf. Bei den Anglern nicht, weil Angler nicht diese Masse und Lobby haben wie andere Tierliebhaber.
Vor dem Tierschutzgesetzt sind die Tiere alle gleich, bei uns Menschen leider nicht! 
Deshalb hilft hier auch mal die Bibel... Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn....

Das ist keine Drohung an die Tierschänder, das ist ein Versprechen meinerseits an diese Leute!!!!!!!

(P.S. Wir sind im Remstal für Rebellen bekannt *gg*)


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Harry48 schrieb:


> Ich sage dir ganz ehrlich wenn ich einen sehe der nen Fisch halt so aufspießt oder nur so zum Quälen mit ihm spielt, dem tu ich das gleiche an wie er dem Lebewesen.
> Dafür gehe ich dann bestimmt in den Knast, aber mit einem ruhigen Gewissen!!!
> 
> Der aber langst im Leben nix mehr an wenn ich ihm die Finger abschneide!!!
> 
> Deshalb hilft hier auch mal die Bibel... Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn....
> 
> Das ist keine Drohung an die Tierschänder, das ist ein Versprechen meinerseits an diese Leute!!!!!!!
> 
> (P.S. Wir sind im Remstal für Rebellen bekannt *gg*)


 
Alter Schwede jetzt tillst Du aber ab.
Im Prinzip sehe ich alles genau so wie Du.
Jedoch in Deinen radikalen Ausführungen finde ich mich nicht wieder. Immerhin befinden wir uns in einem Rechtsstaat und da kannst auch Du nicht einfach machen was Du willst. Denke mal Du wolltest einfach mal nur Frust abladen, was ich voll und ganz verstehen kann. Ansonsten sollten wir froh sein, dass wir in diesem Land leben. Guck einfach mal über den Zaun.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Alter Schwede jetzt tillst Du aber ab.
> Im Prinzip sehe ich alles genau so wie Du.
> Jedoch in Deinen radikalen Ausführungen finde ich mich nicht wieder. Immerhin befinden wir uns in einem Rechtsstaat und da kannst auch Du nicht einfach machen was Du willst. Denke mal Du wolltest einfach mal nur Frust abladen, was ich voll und ganz verstehen kann. Ansonsten sollten wir froh sein, dass wir in diesem Land leben. Guck einfach mal über den Zaun.



Ich denke, der gute Harry ist einfach erregt und wollte nur sagen, dass er im Fall der Fälle auch mal bereit ist, einem dieser Oberspacken eine zu knallen.

Das passt dann schon so.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Welcher Behördengang? wenn man angeln will muss man zu keiner Behörde, zumindest bei uns nicht. Und die Zahlung der Abgabe, das sind 6 Euro für eine Tageskarte um über 150 Gewässer zu befischen, bei Jugendlichen ogar nur 3 Euro. So abchreckend wäre das also nicht.


 

Nun, es gibt, zumindest in den meißten BL, folgende Reihenfolge:

Sportfischerprüfung
Jahres/Fünfjahres Fischereischein
Fischereierlaubnisschein.

Man macht die Prüfung. Mit dem Zeugnis der bestandenen Prüfung holt man sich auf dem Amt den Fischereischein und mit dem Fischereischein kann man schließlich den Fischereierlaubnisschein kaufen. 

Früher, und darauf beziehe ich mich, brauchte man die Prüfung nicht, sehr wohl aber den Fischereischein, um sich eine Fischereierlaubnis kaufen zu können. Das ist der Behördengang, den ich meine und der eine selektive Wirkung hat. 


Das Argument mit der Kenntnis der Fischkrankheiten lasse ich mal gar nicht gelten. Das gehört zu den ersten Dingen, die der Prüfling schon nach kurzer Zeit wieder vergessen hat. Und selbst wenn nicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln dass man mit den theoretischen Kenntnissen in der Praxis groß was anfangen kann.

Mehr Geld in die Kassen durch Kontrollen. Wird nicht funktionieren. Es sei denn die Kontrollen und Strafen werden so gehandhabt wie im Straßenverkehr. Dort sind die Strafen so niedrig gehalten, dass möglichst viele ein erwischt werden riskieren. Genau das bringt das Geld in die Kasse. Würde Falschparken 500€ kosten, gäbe es kaum noch Falschparker und die Kassen von Städten und Gemeinden bekämen klaffende Löcher. So was wollen wir doch nicht beim Angeln.

Wirklich Geld in die Kasse bringen mehr Angler. Mehr Geld für Kontrollen, Besatz und Gewässerpflege. Mehr Geld um neue Pachten zu realisieren. 

Das Thema waidgerechtes Verhalten kann ich bald nicht mehr hören. Nochmal, die Generationen vor mir waren ganz bestimmt keine Fischfrevler, zumindest nicht mehr als heute. 
Es bleibt eine Charakterfrage, keine Frage einer Prüfung.

Kinder sollten immer und jederzeit die Möglichkeit haben, sich in der Natur zu bewegen und eigene Erfahrungen zu machen. Das sie sich in einigen BL und in bestimmten Altersklasse " prüfen " lassen müssen ist ein blanker Hohn. Da bin ich viel eher für eine Prüfung im Umgang mit PC-Spielen und Play-Station. 

Sachkunde ?? Für Fische ?? Ich bitte Euch. 
Jeder Hansel kann sich Kaninchen halten und nach Belieben töten und Schlachten. Hühner, Gänse, Enten sowieso. Jeder kann sich im Zoohandel Säugetiere zum allgemeinen Zeitvertreib, Vögel zum Kasernieren in Kleinstkäfigen, Fisch - Ja, wirklich unsere lieben Fische - kaufen und die elendig im falsch einegrichteten Aquarium vergammeln lassen. Für Aquarianer gibt s nämlich auch keine Sachkundeprüfung. Über Hunde und deren Haltung will ich mal gar nix sagen. 
Und dann regt man sich darüber auf, dass vielleicht ein Fisch mit abgerissenem Vorfach umherschwimmt, oder " unsachgemäß " über den Jordan gebracht wird ? 
Die Krux ist, dass es in unseren Kreisen scheinbar modern wird, den Fisch als heilige Kuh in den Himmel zu heben. Man darf die Kuh zwar quälen, aber eben nur ein bisschen und bitte waidgerecht.
Einen Fisch mit dem nötigen Sachverstand zu versorgen lernt man meist recht schnell. Ob mit oder ohne Prüfung.


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kinder sollten immer und jederzeit die Möglichkeit haben, sich in der Natur zu bewegen und eigene Erfahrungen zu machen. Das sie sich in einigen BL und in bestimmten Altersklasse " prüfen " lassen müssen ist ein blanker Hohn. Da bin ich viel eher für eine Prüfung im Umgang mit PC-Spielen und Play-Station.



Beide 'Prüfungen' finden ausschließlich durch mich statt... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## kaipiranja

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

...als ich meine Prüfung abgelegt habe gingen meine Gedanken in ganz andere Richtungen als die des TE, es waren einige Youngsters dabei die nebenher immer wieder Praktiken rausposaunten die sie wohl schon beim Schwarzangeln auch praktiziert hatten...hätte ich das in einer Funktion als Prüfer mitbekommen hätten sie von mir keinen Schein bekommen.

Da kam mir eigentlich der Gedanke das viele nicht reif genug für das Angel und besonders für den Umgang mit dem Fisch sind. 

Also Prüfung von mir auf jeden Fall ein klares JA - muß sein, am besten mit Spflichtstunden bei der Vorbereitung, als Begründung: ganz einfach um das wirkliche Interesse abzufragen.

Als Einstiegsalter würde ich aber hingegen 12 vorschlagen, dann aber bis 16 nur mit Begleitung am Wasser.


KAI


----------



## Fanne

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Harry48 schrieb:


> *Deshalb meine Meinung: Lehrgänge zum Angeln ja, Prüfungen nein!!!
> Ich möchte nicht darauf geprüft werden gerne in der Natur zu sein!!
> Ich möchte nicht darauf geprüft werden ob ich relaxen will.
> Ich möchte auch nicht darauf geprüft werden ob ich nen Fisch braten oder kochen will!!!
> 
> Ich möchte aber gerne mit Freude und ohne Stress lernen können und von erfahrenen Anglerkollegen etwas sinnvolles lernen können!!!!*
> |wavey:


keiner prüft dich in der natur zu sein ! 
keiner prüft dich beim relaxen !
keiner prüft dich wie du deinen fisch zubereitest !


also was soll man dazu noch schreiben ! 

mach deine prüfung  und feddich , fällst du durch , musst eben  etwas besser lernen ! 


aber mit der GEBÜHREN , gebe ich dir voll und ganz  RECHT !!!!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi! Also wenn schon Schein und Prüfung, dann doch bitte einheitlich und vernünftig.. .
Es wäre doch möglich, daß Kinder bis zum 14ten Lebensjahr ohne Schein dürfen. Daß man danach einen "Vorschein" beantragen kann, der für ein Jahr gültigkeit besitzt und nur mit einer Bescheinigung über die nicht bestandene Prüfung verlängert werden kann.
Damit wäre erwachsenen Einsteigern schon sehr geholfen.. .
Petri!


----------



## Pinn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Wird unter Jägern eigentlich die Notwendigkeit der Jagdprüfung infrage gestellt? Sicher, der Umgang mit Jagdwaffen ist um einiges gefährlicher unfallträchtiger als der Umgang mit Angel und Haken. Aber das ist "nur" der handwerkliche Aspekt der Jagd, wobei ich diese Einschränkung rein thematisch und in keiner Weise wertend meine. Immerhin können mit Angel, Blei und Haken auch gefährliche Unfälle verursacht werden, wenn man sein Gerät nicht beherrscht.

Einige habe ich selber erlebt: ein während der Fahrt durch ein verirrtes 150g-Blei zerschossenes Seitenfenster ca. 60m von einer Mole entfernt, wo auf Heringe geangelt wurde - ein 02er Drilling mit Köderfisch an 30g-Pose im Rücken eines Angelfreundes, der Köderfisch fiel von allein ab, aber der Haken musste operativ im KH entfernt werden - usw.

Mal abgesehen von den "handwerklichen" Qualifikationen gibt es auch Lehr- und Prüfungsinhalte, die biologische, ökologische, hegerische und moralisch/ethische Inhalte (Waidgerechtigkeit usw.) vermitteln. Ich würde es nicht verstehen, wenn Angler und Jäger in diesem Sinne unterschiedlich behandelt werden. Tier ist Tier, egal ob Karpfen oder Schwarzwild.

Ich weiss wirklich nicht, ob ich mich für oder gegen die Fischereiprüfung aussprechen soll. Grundsätzlich finde ich sie nicht schlecht, aber die vorbereitenden Lehrgänge lassen sich sicher inhaltlich verbessern. Ich denke das wird auch so kommen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi! Nein, die Jagdprüfung wird von Jägern nicht in Frage gestellt - zumindest nicht im Rest der Welt; da gibt es die nämlich nicht.... .
Petri!


----------



## Tobi94

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo
ich hab grade die Fischerprüfung bestanden.#h
Eigentlich ist das gar nicht so schlimm.
aber es ist schon nervig immer zu den Lehrgangsstunden zu gehen.
Man sollte *die Prüfung abschaffen!!!*

anderreseits ist es blöd wenn alle zwei meter am ufer ein Angler sitzt. Irgendwann gibt's ja keine Fische mehr?!#c


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> anderreseits ist es blöd wenn alle zwei meter am ufer ein Angler sitzt. Irgendwann gibt's ja keine Fische mehr?!#c



Warum bloß glauben immer alle, daß es ohne Prüfung an unseren Gewässern voll werden würde?


----------



## Pinn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Nein, die Jagdprüfung wird von Jägern nicht in Frage gestellt - zumindest nicht im Rest der Welt; da gibt es die nämlich nicht.... .
> Petri!


Danke, das habe ich verstanden! No comment!
Gruß, Werner


----------



## Koelnhorst

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Schönen Groß us Kölle,
das Thema wird langsam zum Running Gag.
Der Lappen ist nun mal Pflicht, da nutzt auch kein diskutieren oder wie es schon im kölschen Grundgesetz heißt " § 1 Et es wie et es" " § 9 Hammer immer esu jemaht".
So what,
Koelnhorst


----------



## Pinn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Koelnhorst schrieb:


> Schönen Groß us Kölle,
> das Thema wird langsam zum Running Gag.
> Der Lappen ist nun mal Pflicht, da nutzt auch kein diskutieren oder wie es schon im kölschen Grundgesetz heißt " § 1 Et es wie et es" " § 9 Hammer immer esu jemaht".
> So what,
> Koelnhorst


Gilt datt kölsche GG auch nördlich von Kölle?
Gruß, Werner

PS: Ich bin kein Düsseldorfer|supergri


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Nabend,

Bleibt immer noch die Frage offen warum der Rest der Welt auch ohne auskommt.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi! Vielleicht weil ein echter Deutscher sich nicht ganz wohl fühlt, wenn ihm der Staat nicht auch den Stuhlgang reglementiert.... .
Petri!


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin Jungs,

tut mir bitte den Gefallen und bleibt schön dicht beim Thema, nachzulesen auf der ersten Threadseite... 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## itze

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo zusammen!
Also ich bin der Meinung, dass in Deutschland eine einheitliche Regelung her muss. Grundsätzlich aber immer mit Fischereischein. Der Fischereischein sollte dem Jagdschein in nichts nachstehen. Also Angeln nur für Besitzer eines Fischereischeins...
Ist schon etwas krass, aber ich würd es gut finden. Und was der Rest der Welt macht sei mal dahingestellt...
viele Grüße,
itze


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Mahlzeit,

Dann stell ich die Frage mal anders:
Warum braucht der deutsche Angler zur Ausübung seines Hobbys in seinem Heimatland  eine fischereitechnische und fischereifachliche Ausbildung und der Rest der weltweit angelnden Bevölkerung nicht??


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Dann stell ich die Frage mal anders:
> Warum braucht der deutsche Angler zur Ausübung seines Hobbys in seinem Heimatland  eine fischereitechnische und fischereifachliche Ausbildung und der Rest der weltweit angelnden Bevölkerung nicht??



|kopfkrat soll ich es dir damit begründen das einige in Deutschland sagen das Tiere (und scheinbar wirklich nur in Deutschland) leid empfinden und daher Gesetzte geschaffen wurden wo im  ersten Grundsatz steht:



> Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als   Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. *Niemand* darf einem Tier *ohne*   vernünftigen Grund *Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden* zufügen.


Oder willst du hören das unsere Behörden Geldgierig und Koruppt sind und wir damit in der Welt *alleine* dastehen?|rolleyes#c
Da alle anderen Länder gegen unseres so super dastehen und grundgut sind?

Du darfst dir *jetzt* deine eigene Meinung bilden.(sofern wir deutsche das noch können)

Und wieder ab an Strand Platte ärgern...


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Gurkenteeatheist; schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst dir *jetzt* deine eigene Meinung bilden.(sofern wir deutsche das noch können)


Sorry aber dafür hab ich noch nicht den passenden Lehrgang incl. Prüfung absolviert.


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



itze schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Also ich bin der Meinung, dass in Deutschland eine einheitliche Regelung her muss. Grundsätzlich aber immer mit Fischereischein. Der Fischereischein sollte dem Jagdschein in nichts nachstehen. Also Angeln nur für Besitzer eines Fischereischeins...
> Ist schon etwas krass, aber ich würd es gut finden. Und was der Rest der Welt macht sei mal dahingestellt...
> viele Grüße,
> itze



Ein klares "JEIN" von mir, zumindest sollten in der Ausbildung und bei den Prüfungsfragen regionale Unterschiede gemacht werden - was interessieren z.B. einen Norddeutschen Zingel, Streber und Schrätzer, die dort überhaupt nicht vorkommen, hingegen in Bayern ganzjährig geschützt sind - genauso verhält es sich für z.B. die Meerforelle, die ja in Bayern kaum eine zu Gesicht bekommen wird..... 

- Wichtig ist alledings, dass diese Fisch zumindest in der Ausbildung angesprochen werden.


----------



## caddel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ein klares "JEIN" von mir, zumindest sollten in der Ausbildung und bei den Prüfungsfragen regionale Unterschiede gemacht werden - was interessieren z.B. einen Norddeutschen Zingel, Streber und Schrätzer, die dort überhaupt nicht vorkommen, hingegen in Bayern ganzjährig geschützt sind - genauso verhält es sich für z.B. die Meerforelle, die ja in Bayern kaum eine zu Gesicht bekommen wird.....
> 
> - Wichtig ist alledings, dass diese Fisch zumindest in der Ausbildung angesprochen werden.



Auch sind aus bestimmten Gründen die Schonzeiten unterschiedlich. 
Im übrigen wird auch bei der Jagdausbildung unterschiedlich verfahren. 
Da ist es für Süddeutschland viel wichtiger über Gams und Steinbock zu lehren als in Norddeutschland.
Die praktische Ausbildung, wie z. B. der Umgang mit Waffen und das waidgerechte Versorgen des Wildes wird meines Wissens in Gesamt-Deutschland gleich gehandhabt.
Ach ja praktische Ausbildung und waidgerechte Versorgung beim Angeln gibt es wohl noch immer nicht in den Lehrgängen.

Wenn schon der Fischereischein Pflicht sein soll, dann bitte auch mit einer vernünftigen und sinnvollen praktischen Ausbildung. Angefangen von der Gerätezusammenstellung, über Wurftechnik und - übung bis hin zur sicheren Landung des Fisches und der anschließenden Versorgung des Fanges.

Gruß
caddel #h


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



caddel schrieb:


> Wenn schon der Fischereischein Pflicht sein soll, dann bitte auch mit einer vernünftigen und sinnvollen praktischen Ausbildung. Angefangen von der Gerätezusammenstellung, über Wurftechnik und - übung bis hin zur sicheren Landung des Fisches und der anschließenden Versorgung des Fanges.



das wird leider kaum machbar sein. man kann als lehrgangsleiter nicht mit einem ganzen pulk angelanfänger an ein gewässer und so lange angeln, bis jeder einen fisch waidgerecht gefangen, gelandet und versorgt wird(die fische beissen ja nicht wann mans gerne hätte), zumal vorher noch stundenlang werfen geübt werden müsste. 
der daraus resultierende zeit- und kostenanstieg würde die hürde für einsteiger drastisch erhöhen...

die gerätezusammenstellung kommt in nrw in der prüfung vor, aber ich denke, völig unnötig (wie das meiste andere auch), denn es ist ja im interesse des anglers dies zu wissen und er wird sich dieses wissen selbst aneignen...


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> das wird leider kaum machbar sein. man kann als lehrgangsleiter nicht mit einem ganzen pulk angelanfänger an ein gewässer und so lange angeln, bis jeder einen fisch waidgerecht gefangen, gelandet und versorgt wird(die fische beissen ja nicht wann mans gerne hätte), zumal vorher noch stundenlang werfen geübt werden müsste.
> der daraus resultierende zeit- und kostenanstieg würde die hürde für einsteiger drastisch erhöhen...
> 
> *die gerätezusammenstellung kommt in nrw in der prüfung vor, aber ich denke, völig unnötig (wie das meiste andere auch), denn es ist ja im interesse des anglers dies zu wissen und er wird sich dieses wissen selbst aneignen...*



und woher soll er sein Wissen bekommen??? Nicht jeder hat Internet und AB zu Hause

Bis er sich sein "Wissen angeeignet hat" sind womöglich durch unkenntnis schon ettliche größere Fische verludert, weil die Gerätezusammenstellung vollkommen unpassend war - siehe z.B. Spinnfischen auf Zander/Hecht ohne Stahlvorfach...... Ich bin sogar der Meinung, die Ausbildung sollte intersiver gestaltet werden - man sieht ja, was an "Neulingen" jedes Jahr anfängt zu angeln....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Johnnie Walker

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Damit nur noch mehr Freaks und Umweltverschmutzer am Wasser sind?
Nein, danke!
Die Deutschen Können stolz drauf sein, dass sie nicht jedem X-Belibiegem die Tageskarte in die Hand drücken und sich Gedanken um ihre Gewässer, Bestände und Natur machen.


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Der Angelschein ist für einen Angler, der nicht gerade tiefergehende geistige Probleme hat keine große Hürde und jeder, dem was an seinem Hobby liegt, kann ihn recht einfach schnell und rel. kostengünstig machen!

Also - wer angeln will, der macht ihn halt und gut is....!

Die rein theoretische Frage, ob ein Angelschein wirklich nötig ist interessiert mich ÜBERHAUPT nicht und in der Realität ist es nunmal so, dass der Gesetzgeber (...ja, der den WIR alle gewählt haben!!!) sich DAFÜR entschieden hat und somit JEDER einen Angelschein braucht, der hier in unserem Lande angeln will!

...ich finde mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen, es sei denn man hat zuviel Freizeit und möchte sich der schon fast philosophischen Frage annehmen, ob das nun abstrakt betrachtet sinnvoll ist, oder nicht!

Praktisch gesehen ist es sinnvoll, den Schein zu haben, weil man DANN angeln DARF!

Ernie

PS:

Jeder, dem die bestehende Rechtslage nicht gefällt, kann sich als Politiker zur Wahl stellen und versuchen, es zu ändern!!!

So klappt Demokratie!

...aber einfach nur meckern kann echt jeder --> deshalb mein Tipp an alle, die die Schein-Pflicht doof finden: ---> ab in die Politik, oder weiter Mitläufer sein und sich an bestehende Regeln halten!...nur mosern ändert nichts --> laßt Taten folgen!


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Damit nur noch mehr Freaks und Umweltverschmutzer am Wasser sind?
> Nein, danke!
> Die Deutschen Können stolz drauf sein, dass sie nicht jedem X-Belibiegem die Tageskarte in die Hand drücken und sich Gedanken um ihre Gewässer, Bestände und Natur machen.



ich finde es eher peinlich, das wir deutschen sowas brauchen...

woanders gehts auch ohne, und das sehr gut!!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi! Genau - wie weiter ober erwähnt "Sollte der Angelschein dem Jagdschein in nichts nachstehen" - dann gäbe es nämlich keine Angler mehr!
Das erlangen des Jagdscheines kostet mal ganz locker 5000Euro... .
Mal immer vorrausgesetzt man hat keinen jagenden Papa.. .
Das vesorgen von Fischen nach dem Fang wird zumindest in Bayern gelehrt, eigentlich keine dumme Sache, würden die Prüflinge sonst die Fische doch zu tode quälen.
Das man durch diese Prüfung nich mal ansatzweise angeln lernen kann ist doch jedem hier klar - man lernt durch lesen (nein - nicht im Internet, sondern mit diesen Dingern die so rascheln beim lesen..) und abkupfern von erfahrenen Anglern.
Diese Prüfungem werden bestimmt aus einem degenerierten Tierquäler bestimmt keinen engagierten Sportskollegen machen.
Der "Rest der Welt" lacht sich schlapp - wir Deutschen regeln uns so zu Tode, das wir nicht mal mehr Mittelmaß erreichen. Hier wird aus jedem Problemchen eine riesen Krise gemacht, weil eben sooo viele Seilschaften an ihren Pfründen fest halten wollen und auch dürfen.. .
In Deutschland ist alles veboten was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist - im Rest der Welt ist das genau umgekehrt.
Manchmal schähme ich mich ein Deutscher zu sein - es gibt mittlerweile sooo viele Menschen die über einen lachen.
Da kommen dann so Sätze wie "zu hause darf der sich nicht mal in der Nase bohren und hier benimmt er sich wie der letzte Teutone". Wenn man mal öfter unterwegs ist, wird man diese Ansicht zu fortgeschrittener Stunde und hinter vorgehaltener Hand ziehmlich häufig hören. Auch so eine Eigenschaft die uns gerne unterstellt wird, ist unsere Unfähigkeit zur Toleranz und Selbstkritik... .
Petri!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@Ernie; keine Bange - mache ich! Ich arbeite mit Hochdruck an der abschaffung des Fischerreischeins - der entspricht nämlich nicht meiner ganz persöhnlichen Vorstellung von der vereinigung Europas. Im Grunde wiederspricht der Europäischem Recht und wird von daher wohl tatsächlich in den nächsten Jahren abgeschafft - auch ohne den Segen der ganzen Mitläufer und Ja-sager.. .
Petri!


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> Da kommen dann so Sätze wie "zu hause darf der sich nicht mal in der Nase bohren und hier benimmt er sich wie der letzte Teutone". Wenn man mal öfter unterwegs ist, wird man diese Ansicht zu fortgeschrittener Stunde und hinter vorgehaltener Hand ziehmlich häufig hören.
> 
> *Auch so eine Eigenschaft die uns gerne unterstellt wird, ist unsere Unfähigkeit zur Toleranz und Selbstkritik... .*Petri!



... und viellecht brauchen wir genau aus diesen genannten Gründen einen Fischereischein in Deutschland.... you never know


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> @Ernie; keine Bange - mache ich! Ich arbeite mit Hochdruck an der abschaffung des Fischerreischeins - der entspricht nämlich nicht meiner ganz persöhnlichen Vorstellung von der vereinigung Europas. Im Grunde wiederspricht der Europäischem Recht und wird von daher wohl tatsächlich in den nächsten Jahren abgeschafft - auch ohne den Segen der ganzen Mitläufer und Ja-sager.. .
> Petri!





Wie sieht es denn dann mit dem Jagdschein aus..... ist doch auch nur in D Pflicht  - oder irre ich da#c


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi! Der Verdacht kam mir auch schon... Petri!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ja, aber da Waffen im Spiel sind, wird da jeder weiter sein nationales Süppchen kochen.. .Petri!


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja, aber da Waffen im Spiel sind, wird da jeder weiter sein nationales Süppchen kochen.. .Petri!




Dachte ich mir aus gleichen Gründen auch - in manchen EU-Ländern hat ja fast jeder Bauer da seine eigene Schrotflinte....


----------



## Wolleraer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich führe selber Vereinslehrgänge für die Fischerreischeinprüfung in MV durch und muß ehlich sagen das der Umfang und das Detailwissen welches dort von jedem verlangt wird einfach nicht notwendig ist. Ich kenne vile Leute die gerne dem Hobby nachgehen würden aber einfach nicht die Traute haben die Prüfung abzulegen aus der Furcht nicht zu bestehen. Ich verstehe eure Agumente warum der Schein bleiben muß schon doch seit mal Ehrlich wer von euch würde trotz Jahrelangem angeln ohne Vorbereitung bestehen????( Denn schließlich müsst ihr es ja besonders gut in der Praxis geschult sein. Es sind die vielen kleinen Dinge mit dennen man regional nichts zu tun hat die ins vergessene geraten. Was hat Praxiswissen in einer Prüfung zu suchen um eine Prüfung zu bestehen?? Wenn das Gerät falsch ausgewählt nicht die richtigen Knoten ausgeführt wurden die falsche Montage angenüpft wird hat das nicht wirklich was mit Naturschutz zu tun. Wir lernen NUR aus eigenen Fehlern und wenn uns der Fisch des Lebens versagt bleibt wird mann sich fragen warum und nach Lösungswegen suchen. Mein Persönlicher Standpunkt wäre: Der Fischerreischein in der heutigen Ausführung ist bürokratisch und überholt! Art und Weise in Form eines Belehrungslehrganges ( siehe DRK-Schein ) der die wirklich wesentlichen Eckpunkte des Naturschutzes und dem Fischerreirecht betreffen müssen ausreichen um diesem schönen Hobbys nachzugehen. 
Ganz zum Schluß sei bemerkt das das die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr mit Fahrrädern ohne Führerschein möglich ist wobei zu bedenken ist das dabei sogar Menschenleben gefährdet werden können. Trotzdem ist man verkehrsrechtlich schuldig wenn mann Recht verletzt. 
Schluß also mit Bürokratie!
Beschränken wir uns auf das wesentliche!


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Wolleraer schrieb:


> Ich führe selber Vereinslehrgänge für die Fischerreischeinprüfung in MV durch und muß ehlich sagen das der Umfang und das Detailwissen welches dort von jedem verlangt wird einfach nicht notwendig ist. Ich kenne vile Leute die gerne dem Hobby nachgehen würden aber einfach nicht die Traute haben die Prüfung abzulegen aus der Furcht nicht zu bestehen. Ich verstehe eure Agumente warum der Schein bleiben muß schon doch seit mal Ehrlich wer von euch würde trotz Jahrelangem angeln ohne Vorbereitung bestehen????( Denn schließlich müsst ihr es ja besonders gut in der Praxis geschult sein. Es sind die vielen kleinen Dinge mit dennen man regional nichts zu tun hat die ins vergessene geraten. Was hat Praxiswissen in einer Prüfung zu suchen um eine Prüfung zu bestehen?? Wenn das Gerät falsch ausgewählt nicht die richtigen Knoten ausgeführt wurden die falsche Montage angenüpft wird hat das nicht wirklich was mit Naturschutz zu tun. Wir lernen NUR aus eigenen Fehlern und wenn uns der Fisch des Lebens versagt bleibt wird mann sich fragen warum und nach Lösungswegen suchen. Mein Persönlicher Standpunkt wäre: Der Fischerreischein in der heutigen Ausführung ist bürokratisch und überholt! Art und Weise in Form eines Belehrungslehrganges ( siehe DRK-Schein ) der die wirklich wesentlichen Eckpunkte des Naturschutzes und dem Fischerreirecht betreffen müssen ausreichen um diesem schönen Hobbys nachzugehen.
> Ganz zum Schluß sei bemerkt das das die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr mit Fahrrädern ohne Führerschein möglich ist wobei zu bedenken ist das dabei sogar Menschenleben gefährdet werden können. Trotzdem ist man verkehrsrechtlich schuldig wenn mann Recht verletzt.
> Schluß also mit Bürokratie!
> Beschränken wir uns auf das wesentliche!




Du hast mit Sicherheit Recht, dass viele Gesetzesfragen unsinnig für den Angler sind, aber die Gewässerkunde, Fischkunde und Gerätekunde sollte schon gelehrt werden - schau Dich doch hier im Board um, wieviele z.T. simple Fragen nur durch Unwissenheit von Anglern gestellt werden.....

Viele können einen Döbel nicht von einer Hasel unterscheiden, was nicht so dramatisch ist, aber wie sieht es bei geschützten Fischarten aus?????


----------



## perikles

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

servus 
ich bin der meinung:ja nicht die prüfung abschaffen!im gegenteil,die prüfungen noch schwerer machen,damit wenig holzhacker und assis ans wasser kommen,jeder weiss doch wieviele schwarze schafe sich an unseren gewässer tummeln,wenn die prüfung noch schwieriger wird,dann werden viele prolls und primitivlinge erst gar nicht wagen die prüfung zu machen,
zum thema kosten:die sollten eher günstiger werden,damit viele einen ansporn bekommen die prüfung zu machen,
gruss


----------



## Pinn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> @Ernie; keine Bange - mache ich! Ich arbeite mit Hochdruck an der abschaffung des Fischerreischeins - der entspricht nämlich nicht meiner ganz persöhnlichen Vorstellung von der vereinigung Europas. Im Grunde wiederspricht der Europäischem Recht und wird von daher wohl tatsächlich in den nächsten Jahren abgeschafft - auch ohne den Segen der ganzen Mitläufer und Ja-sager.. .
> Petri!



Gibt es Belege dafür, dass der Fischereischein europäischem Recht widerspricht und deshalb in den nächsten Jahren abgeschaft werden soll?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Pinn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Es ist Landessache.
> 
> Wie weit das europäischem Gesetz widerspricht, mag ich nicht überdenken und kann es auch nicht.



Die Zuständigkeiten sind schon klar. Meine Frage an rhinefischer war, ob es Belege dafür gibt, dass sich hinsichtlich der deutschen Fischereischeine im Europarat etwas tut.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Guten Morgen! Nein - es tut sich nicht wirklich etwas.. .
Ich habe mehrfach auf die ungleiche Behandlung von "Eingeborenen" und EU-Ausländern hingewiesen - man versprach sogar sich des Problems an zu nehmen - aber wie das so ist; EU-Mühlen malen langsam.. .
Ich wurde einfach zu häufig darauf angesprochen, daß es ja doch sehr sonderbar sei; man könne als EU-Bürger überall fischen - nur in Germania nicht.. . Man glaubt kaum wie sehr das die europäischen Nachbarn ärgert. Und wie borniert das wrkt.. .
Letzlich wird wohl eine Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, das Ausländer in D angeln können - viel mehr wird nicht geschehen.. .
Müssen wie uns bei der Angelei ein wenig dem Ausland angleichen, so siehts beim Jagdschein anders aus; da in den zivilisierteren Ländern langsam die Angst und Panik wächst, man könne selbst Opfer eines Anschlags werden, haben die Menschen, die alle Waffen im Volk abschaffen wollen, leichtes spiel.
Der ansonsten furchtbar überschätzte Goethe hat mal etwas sehr kluges gesagt; "weniger Waffen im Volk, bedeuten keineswegs mehr Sicherheit für den Bürger, sondern bloß mehr Sicherheit für die Regierenden....".
Da meine Mitmenschen offenbar lieber mit laufen als mit zu denken, kommt es im Bereich Jagd und Sportschießen zu immer restriktiveren Gesetzen. Das man den Bürgern diese restriktiven Gesetze mit dem Argument verkaufen wird "wenn du keine Waffe besitzen darfst, wirst du sicher sein", stimmt mich traurig - der Bürger an sich ist für die Mächtigen wirklich bloß ein Lamm.. .
Andererseits muß man sich fragen ob der "Bürger an sich" überhaupt was besseres verdient hat.. .
Petri!


----------



## Glöckchen

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Grundsätzlich ist es gut, dass es den Schein gibt. Ich setz mich doch nicht mit anderen Ländern auf ein Niveau, die teilweise noch keinerlei Tierschutz kennen. Auf der einen Seite machen sich viele von uns stark für das Hunde-, Katzen- und sonstige Tierelend im Süden und vielen anderen Ländern - auf der anderen Seite soll hier Hinz und Kunz Tiere fangen und töten dürfen? Das passt nun wirklich nicht zusammen!

An der Art der Angelprüfung gäbe es allerdings noch einiges auszusetzen. Hier in NRW z.B. kann ich ohne Kurs einfach zur Prüfung gehen - d.h. ich lern ein paar Fragen aus dem I-Net auswändig und kann die Prüfung ablegen. Find ich nicht okay. Es sollte bundeseinheitlich zwangsweise vor der Prüfung einen Kurs - auch mit praktischem Teil - geben.

Und die Regelung, dass ich meinen Berechtigungsschein alle 5 Jahre hier in NRW teuer verlängern lassen muss - dafür sehe ich auch keine Begründung. Das ist meines Erachtens reine Geldschneiderei! Wenn ich angeln will, zahle ich doch ohnehin für die jeweilige Gewässerkarte - und da kommt ja nun einiges zusammen, je nachdem an wievielen Gewässern ich angeln will. Mit welcher Berechtigung die Gemeinden dann noch diese zusätzliche Gebühr verlangen, leuchtet mir nicht ein.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Glöckchen schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es gut, dass es den Schein gibt. Ich setz mich doch nicht mit anderen Ländern auf ein Niveau, die teilweise noch keinerlei Tierschutz kennen. Auf der einen Seite machen sich viele von uns stark für das Hunde-, Katzen- und sonstige Tierelend im Süden und vielen anderen Ländern - auf der anderen Seite soll hier Hinz und Kunz Tiere fangen und töten dürfen? Das passt nun wirklich nicht zusammen!
> 
> quote]
> 
> Glöckchen, da muss ich nochmal mitreden.
> 
> Es geht hier nicht wirklich um Tierschutz, sondern erstens um die Sorge dass unsere Gewässer von zu vielen Anglern überlaufen werden die zuviele Fische fangen, so dass für die bisherigen Scheininhaber zu wenig Fisch und Platz übrigbleibt.
> Und es geht um eine verzerrte Ansicht zum Thema " Schutz der Kreatur " . Verzerrt deswegen, weil die Fische nun mal das Objekt unserer Begierde sind. Je höher der Bestand, desto besser. Das bringt dann die etwas verquere Situation, dass es völlig ok ist, einen Fisch arglistig zu täuschen, ihn während des Drills Leid, zumindest aber starkes unbehagen, vielleicht sogar Schmerz ( wer weiß das schon mit Sicherheit ) und u.U. lebensbedrohliche Verletzungen zuzufügen. Doch ist der Fisch erst mal im Kescher, wandelt sich die Situation. Dann wird er umsorgt wie ein angefahrenes Bambi. So schonend wie möglich von der vorher ganz und gar nicht schonenden Aktion befreit, oder aber mit chirurgischer Präzision vom Leben zum Tode gebracht. Entweder um ihn zu verspeisen, oder um ihn möglichst schnell und sicher von dem Leid zu erlösen, welches wir ihm grad zuvor angetan haben. Dabei spielt es noch eine große Rolle, wie das geschieht. Um es mal ganz krass auszudrücken. Würde man einem mittleren oder kleinen Fisch mit dem Absatz den Kopf zermantschen ( Nein, ich mach´s nicht ) oder ihn - was hier schon entsetzt geschildert wurde - mit einer Bierflasche den Schädel zertrümmern, der Fisch wäre in Sekundenbruchteilen von seinem " Leid " erlöst. Schneller vielleicht, als nach der waidgerechten Methode.
> 
> Solange es in Deutschland erlaubt ist, Kleintiere zum Zweck der ( ohne Prüfung erlaubten ) Schlachtung zu halten, solange man Hunde ohne die geringste Ahnung zu haben, halten und ( vielleicht ungewollt und unwissentlich ) quälen darf, solange man Vögel in viel zu kleine Käfige einpferchen darf, solange man puschelige Kleintiere zur Belustigung der Kinder in beliebiger Menge in jedem Zoogeschäft kaufen kann,
> solange wehre ich mich dagegen, die Behandlung von Fischen nach dem Fang eine übergeordnete und prüfungswürdige Bedeutung angedeihen zu lassen. Und schon dreimal nicht, wenn diese Prüfung sachlich und fachlich eine Farce ist.
> 
> Da stimmt einfach was nicht in der Verhältnismäßigkeit.
> 
> Den Schein an sich halte ich hingegen - ich erwähnte es bereits - für durchaus sinnvoll. Die paar Kröten, die wir in NRW alle 5 Jahre dafür abdrücken müssen, fallen da nicht wirklich ins Gewicht und sind nur ein Bruchteil dessen,was wir im Laufe dieser Jahre in Angelgeschäften lassen.


----------



## Lippeman

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin weiterhin für eine Fischreiprüfung,das mit den waidgerechten behandeln müsste einfach gelehrt werden bzw.an Hand von Filmen den Leuten gezeigt werden.Es ist einfach zu schwierig mit einen ganzen Pulk von lehrgansteilnehmer an Wasser zu gehen.Bei uns sind es im durchschnitt 60 teilnehmer und das 2mal im jahr.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

|kopfkrat Was ich mich die ganze zeit frage, was wird hier eigentlich Diskutiert?

Der Thread heisst "Fischereischein abschaffen" Warum reiten da einige immer weider auf die *Prüfung* rum und meinen das diese einen oder keinen perfekten Angler hervorbringt?

Die Prüfung ist für den Angler völlig unbedeutend und macht in keinster Weise einen besseren Angler aus ihn.

Die Prüfung *ist für den Prüfer wichtig* der daraus erkennen muss ob Grundwissen vorhanden ist oder nicht.

Und es geht bei der Frage Fischereischein sehr wohl um Tierschutz und nicht das wir damit unsere "tollen" Bestände schützen. Das hat hier jemand in den Raum geworfen.

Aber allein das eben nicht jeder am Angeln drann teilnehmen wird da er in der Schulung und Prüfung eine Hürde sieht ist auch ein Tierschutz!



> so siehts beim Jagdschein anders aus; da in den zivilisierteren Ländern langsam die Angst und Panik wächst, man könne selbst Opfer eines Anschlags werden, haben die Menschen, die alle Waffen im Volk abschaffen wollen, leichtes spiel.


Und ist das bei der derzeitigen Lage in der Welt die voller Spinner ist nicht völlig verständlich? (sry für OT ich weiss es war Politisch)



> s
> Der ansonsten furchtbar überschätzte Goethe hat mal etwas sehr kluges gesagt; "weniger Waffen im Volk, bedeuten keineswegs mehr Sicherheit für den Bürger, sondern bloß mehr Sicherheit für die Regierenden....".


Göthe hat in einer Zeit gelebt als die Zahl der Schnellfeuerwaffen extrem überschaubar war und man für einen Ladevorgang der gebräuchlichen Waffen noch Minuten brauchte.  

Heute sieht das etwas anders aus und der Bürger kann sich nicht so schnell in Sicherheit bringen 



> Da meine Mitmenschen offenbar lieber mit laufen als mit zu denken, kommt es im Bereich Jagd und Sportschießen zu immer restriktiveren Gesetzen. Das man den Bürgern diese restriktiven Gesetze mit dem Argument verkaufen wird "wenn du keine Waffe besitzen darfst, wirst du sicher sein",


|kopfkrat Ich weiss nicht wo du diese Weisheit her hast, aber mir verbietet *niemand* den Besitz von Jagd und Sportwaffen genauso wenig wie mir die Teilnahme am Strassenverkehr verwehrt wird.

Allein die Gesellschaft möchte sehen das ich körperliche, geistige und fachliche Fähigkeiten habe und diese *nachweisen* kann.

Und bei einigen Waffenlobbyisten kann man teils wirklich nicht mehr von "geistigen Fähigkeiten" sprechen weswegen ich heil froh bin das wir hier diesbezüglich keine amerikanischen Verhältnisse haben.

Kannst ja mal durch Falludscha fahren wenn du der Meinung bist mehr Waffen oder Waffen *in falsche Hände* würden deine Sicherheit nicht signifikant gefährden.

in dem Sinne und nochmals sry für politisches OT.
#h


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Was ich mich die ganze zeit frage, was wird hier eigentlich Diskutiert?
> 
> Der Thread heisst "Fischereischein abschaffen" Warum reiten da einige immer weider auf die *Prüfung* rum und meinen das diese einen oder keinen perfekten Angler hervorbringt?
> 
> Weil heute eben Fischereischein und Prüfung in fast allen Fällen untrennbar miteinander verbunden sind. Viele jüngere Angler wissen nicht, das das mal anders war. In so fern ist die Forderung, die Prüfung abzuschaffen, den Fischereischein jedoch beizubehalten, absolut nicht unlogisch.
> 
> Die Prüfung ist für den Angler völlig unbedeutend und macht in keinster Weise einen besseren Angler aus ihn.
> 
> Eben !
> 
> Die Prüfung *ist für den Prüfer wichtig* der daraus erkennen muss ob Grundwissen vorhanden ist oder nicht.
> 
> Der Prüfer muss gar nix. Es gibt vorgegebene Aufgaben mit vorgegebenen Antworten. Selbst ein Schäferhund. wäre er den Lesens mächtig, könnte das Prüfungsergebnis ermitteln. Naja, zumindest das theoretische.
> 
> Und es geht bei der Frage Fischereischein sehr wohl um Tierschutz und nicht das wir damit unsere "tollen" Bestände schützen. Das hat hier jemand in den Raum geworfen.
> 
> Das war ich, der da geworfen hat. Natürlich geht es einzig und alleine darum. Wie sonst erklären sich die sehr häufigen Bedenken, dass sonst Hinz und Kunz angeln gehen können.
> Und wo ist der Tierschutz bis der Fisch im Kescher ist ?? Vergessen ? Verdrängt ?? Nicht existent ??
> Angler sind keine Tierschützer im Bezug auf Fische. Das wiederspricht sich in sich selbst.
> 
> Aber allein das eben nicht jeder am Angeln drann teilnehmen wird da er in der Schulung und Prüfung eine Hürde sieht ist auch ein Tierschutz!
> 
> Nein, siehe oben. Die Prüfung soll den Anschein geben, dass nur fachlich wohlausgebildete Menschen Angeln gehen können, um den Fischen mehr als vermeidbares Leid angedeihen zu lassen. Das ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger als ein völlig mißlungener Bückling vor den tatsächlichen Tierschützern und der Öffentlichkeit.
> Eine Prüfung, die der tatsächlichen Komplexität des Angelns in vollem Umfang gerecht wird, wäre sicher nicht wesentlich weniger aufwändig in der Vorbereitung wie die Jägerprüfung. Die Vorbereitung würde Monate dauern ( oder mehrwöchige, ganztägige Intensivkurse bedeuten ) und mehrere tausend Euro kosten.Wie die Jägerprüfung. Und das für Fische und ohne dass man mit Schußwaffen hantiert.
> Aber darüber kann man sicher diskutieren. Aber dann für alle, auch für die, die bisher schon die Superlight-Version hinter sich gebracht haben. Ich bin sicher, die Zahl der Befürworter würde sich drastisch reduzieren. Geht´s an die Geldbörse, ist ganz schnell Schluß mit " Tierschutz ".


 
Ich bleib dabei. Die Prüfung ist Nonsens, der Fischereischein ok.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Weil heute eben Fischereischein und Prüfung in fast allen Fällen untrennbar miteinander verbunden sind.


Ja gut, aber so ist das mit allen Dingen des Lebens die eine Erlaubnis erfordert.

Du hast doch auch mal eine Gesellenprüfung Facharbeiterprüfung Doktorarbeit etc...abgelegt um dann sagen zu können "ja ich kenn mich aus"

Von daher sehe ich das nicht so das nur Fischereischein und Prüfung eng miteinander verbunden sind.

Aber ich gebe dir auch recht, an den Prüfungen kann man sicher Änderungen vornehmen, bisweilen auch verzichten wenn andere bessere Lösungen gefunden werden. Aber das ist wie ich bereits sagte nicht Ziel des Threads die Prüfungen in Frage zu stellen sondern den Fischereischein.



> Der Prüfer muss gar nix. Es gibt vorgegebene Aufgaben mit vorgegebenen Antworten.


und diese werden von den Prüflingen entweder *richtig* beantwortet dann "darf er" oder diese werden *falsch* beantwortet dann "darf er nicht". 
Und der Prüfer braucht um *richtig* oder *falsch* erkennen zu können die Antworten des Prüflings die diesem völlig am Gesäss vorbei gehen können. Nicht aber dem Prüfer.

Deswegen "muss" der Prüfer eben doch statt nix.



> Selbst ein Schäferhund. wäre er den Lesens mächtig, könnte das Prüfungsergebnis ermitteln. Naja, zumindest das theoretische.


Da gehe ich mit, aber ich habe bisher keinen Schäferund als Angelprüfer oder als Angelprüfling gesehen was mir sagt das das System zu funktionieren scheint da es Individuen rausfiltert die nicht die Vorrausetzungen haben diesem Hobby entsprechend nachzugehen.



> Und wo ist der Tierschutz bis der Fisch im Kescher ist ?? Vergessen ? Verdrängt ?? Nicht existent ??
> Angler sind keine Tierschützer im Bezug auf Fische. Das wiederspricht sich in sich selbst.


Es gibt Verbote und Kompromisse, und wenn die von Thomas angesprochenen "Schützer" gänzlich die Oberhand hätten würde es *kein* Angeln geben was die Gegenlobby (sprich wir Angler & Jäger) zu verhindern weiss.

Also wird der Zustand unter verschärft kritischer Haltung gedultet mit den entsprechenden Auflagen die man dann als Kompromiss wertet.

Ich behaupte auch nicht das Angeln gut für die Fische ist wie einem Mancher das einreden will weil er glaubt Fische freuen sich wenn man sie alle nase lang fängt und wieder reinsetzt oder andere zu Hauf in Platiktüten einwickeln ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. (aber das ist ein anderes Thema)



> Die Prüfung soll den Anschein geben, dass nur fachlich wohlausgebildete Menschen Angeln gehen können, um den Fischen mehr als vermeidbares Leid angedeihen zu lassen. Das ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger als ein völlig mißlungener Bückling vor den tatsächlichen Tierschützern und der Öffentlichkeit.


Nein die Prüfung gibt einen groben Überblick darüber ob den Prüflingen wesentliches Grundwissen bis zu einem bestimmten Protzentsatz vermittelt wurde oder nicht und nicht ob wir nur einen wohlausgebildeten Menschen angeln erlauben.

Wenn du das als Bückling vor den Tierschützern deutest so ist das deine Haltung nicht aber meine.



> Eine Prüfung, die der tatsächlichen Komplexität des Angelns in vollem Umfang gerecht wird, wäre sicher nicht wesentlich weniger aufwändig in der Vorbereitung wie die Jägerprüfung.


Und aus dem Grund frage ich mich wieso man sich dann über die achso leichte Schulung mit anschliessender Prüfung so aufregt. Aber die Erfahrung zeigt das es für einige doch nicht so einfach ist. Nicht weil sie nicht können, sondern weil sie nicht wollen. Und schon hat auch die Prüfung wieder ihre Berechtigung
[FONT=&quot] 
 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
 [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] 
 [/FONT]




[FONT=&quot] 
 [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] 
 [/FONT]


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi! @ Ollek; selbstverständlich verbietet der Staat Dir Sportwaffen zu besitzen. Du mußt gruselige Prüfungen über Dich ergehen lassen und darfst, mal immer vorausgesetzt daß nicht irgendein beliebiger Beamter auf dem langen Wege der Insatnzen Willkür walten lässt - da werden dann Menschen für untauglich erklährt, weil sie 10 od. 20 Jahre früher mal schwarz geangelt haben - 2 Waffen besitzen.
Wenn man mehr als 2 Disziplienen schießen möchte, kann man das meist nicht und verzichtet. Selbst Weltmeister und Olympionieken sind davon betroffen - wie unsäglich albern.. .
Man muß mir auch keinen Spaziergang durch Kaukasus anbieten, wo das Gute doch so nahe liegt; wenn ich in das Land mit der höchsten Waffendichte pro Kopf reisen möchte, fahre ich einfach in die Schweiz. Kein Land das für große Kriminalität bekannt währe - wohingegen, gleiche Kultur und sozialer Status vorrausgesetzt, es durchaus kausale Zusammenhänge zwischen Bewaffnung der Bürger und Kriminalitätsrate gibt. Alle Untersuchungen kommen da zu ganz erstaunlichen Ergebnissen.. .
Ich habe auch keinerlei Verständniss für diese "Terrorangst" - die Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist Tausend mal höher. Man sollte sich mal fragen, wem diese Hysterie nützlich ist.... .
Petri!


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> wenn ich in das Land mit der höchsten Waffendichte pro Kopf reisen möchte, fahre ich einfach in die Schweiz. Kein Land das für große Kriminalität bekannt währe - wohingegen, gleiche Kultur und sozialer Status vorrausgesetzt, es durchaus kausale Zusammenhänge zwischen Bewaffnung der Bürger und Kriminalitätsrate gibt. Alle Untersuchungen kommen da zu ganz erstaunlichen Ergebnissen.. .



|kopfkrat interessanter Gesichtspunkt

Schweiz...anderes Land anderer sozialer Status (ähnlich Norwegen) bezogen auf Einwohner...Umgangsformern der Menschen dort...verglichen mit Deutschland dessen Mentalität wir alle kennen. (ich gönn dir nichst du gönnst mir nichts) Man muss sich nur im Bord teils umschauen 

bezogen auf Fischerei und Jagd und es wird klarer warum es Dinge in Deutschland leider nicht gibt die in anderen Ländern möglich sind.

#h


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ rhinefischer und Ollek: 

Ich denke, Euer zum Vergleich herangezogener Exkurs zu den Waffen und deren landesspezifische gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz sollte von nun an aber nicht noch weiter vertieft werden.

Danke und Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch mal eine Gesellenprüfung Facharbeiterprüfung Doktorarbeit etc...abgelegt um dann sagen zu können "ja ich kenn mich aus"
> 
> Natürlich, aber da wurde auch wissen abgefragt, welches man sich z.T. über Jahre aneignen musste.
> 
> Von daher sehe ich das nicht so das nur Fischereischein und Prüfung eng miteinander verbunden sind.
> 
> Aber ich gebe dir auch recht, an den Prüfungen kann man sicher Änderungen vornehmen, bisweilen auch verzichten wenn andere bessere Lösungen gefunden werden. Aber das ist wie ich bereits sagte nicht Ziel des Threads die Prüfungen in Frage zu stellen sondern den Fischereischein.
> 
> Ich glaube, da irrst Du Dich. Was soll man sich denn über den Fischereischein aufregen. Die Paar Kröten sind doch gemessen an den gesamtkosten unseres Hobbys wirklich nicht der Rede wert. Man kann es auch aus vielen Beiträgen herauslesen, dass beides in einen Topf geworfen wird. Ginge es nur um den Schein, also als bürokratischer Akt, währen ja die ganzen Tierschutzargumentationen fehl am Platz.
> 
> und diese werden von den Prüflingen entweder *richtig* beantwortet dann "darf er" oder diese werden *falsch* beantwortet dann "darf er nicht".
> Und der Prüfer braucht um *richtig* oder *falsch* erkennen zu können die Antworten des Prüflings die diesem völlig am Gesäss vorbei gehen können. Nicht aber dem Prüfer.
> 
> Deswegen "muss" der Prüfer eben doch statt nix.
> 
> Da gehe ich mit, aber ich habe bisher keinen Schäferund als Angelprüfer oder als Angelprüfling gesehen was mir sagt das das System zu funktionieren scheint da es Individuen rausfiltert die nicht die Vorrausetzungen haben diesem Hobby entsprechend nachzugehen.
> 
> Ich glaub, da könnte ich Gegenbeispiele aufzeigen :q
> 
> Es gibt Verbote und Kompromisse, und wenn die von Thomas angesprochenen "Schützer" gänzlich die Oberhand hätten würde es *kein* Angeln geben was die Gegenlobby (sprich wir Angler & Jäger) zu verhindern weiss.
> 
> Also wird der Zustand unter verschärft kritischer Haltung gedultet mit den entsprechenden Auflagen die man dann als Kompromiss wertet.
> 
> Ich behaupte auch nicht das Angeln gut für die Fische ist wie einem Mancher das einreden will weil er glaubt Fische freuen sich wenn man sie alle nase lang fängt und wieder reinsetzt oder andere zu Hauf in Platiktüten einwickeln ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. (aber das ist ein anderes Thema)
> 
> Nein die Prüfung gibt einen groben Überblick darüber ob den Prüflingen wesentliches Grundwissen bis zu einem bestimmten Protzentsatz vermittelt wurde oder nicht und nicht ob wir nur einen wohlausgebildeten Menschen angeln erlauben.
> 
> Wenn du das als Bückling vor den Tierschützern deutest so ist das deine Haltung nicht aber meine.
> 
> Gut, ich nehme den Bückling als alleiniges Motiv zurück. Letztlich spülen die Kurse und Prüfungsgebühren auch ne ganze Menge Geld in diverse Kassen und zwingen den Prüfling zumindest zu einem temporären Kontakt mit Vereinen und/oder Verbänden. Ich weiß nicht wie das heute ist, aber früher wurde dabei eine Mitgliedschaft förmlich angebiedert. Das mag heute anders sein.
> 
> Und aus dem Grund frage ich mich wieso man sich dann über die achso leichte Schulung mit anschliessender Prüfung so aufregt. Aber die Erfahrung zeigt das es für einige doch nicht so einfach ist. Nicht weil sie nicht können, sondern weil sie nicht wollen. Und schon hat auch die Prüfung wieder ihre Berechtigung


 
Ich reg mich über die Prüfung eigentlich weniger auf, als über manche ( nicht explizit Deine ) Argumentation, warum diese nötig sein sollte. 
Wenn jemand argumentiert, dass er es gut findet weil evtl. über die Prüfung weniger Angler ans Wasser kommen und er so selbst ungestörter angeln/ mehr Fische fangen kann, so wäre das wenigstens ehrlich und eine gesunde Basis zur Diskussion. Statt dessen wird mir zu oft mit dem Argument Tierschutz gehandelt, das geht einfach nicht mit dem Angeln zusammen. 
Ob die Prüfung leicht ist oder nicht, ist rein subjektiv. Das hängt nicht nur mit dem Willen sich Wissen anzueignen zusammen, sondern auch mit Faktoren wie Prüfungsangst, Lern- oder Sprachschwierigkeiten. 
Man kann auch ernsthaft über eine " echte " Prüfung diskutieren. Wie ich im vorherigen posting schon mal bemerkt habe. Das will aber keiner ( ich auch nicht )  wirklich. Und es würde wohl auch sehr vielen finanziell nicht so gut betuchten Menschen den Weg zum Angeln völlig verbauen. Es wäre gleichsam auch ein schwerer Schlag für Vereine und Verbände, die dann auf einen sehr großen Anteil Ihrer Mitglieder verzichten müssten. Dann könnte man ziemlich sicher sein, dass diejenigen, die diese Prüfung schaffen " gute " Angler sind. Was auch immer das heißen möge. 

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass wir viel mehr Angler brauchen. Und das vor allem die Jugend ohne das geringste Hinderniss zum Angeln kommen sollte. 
Als " Hürde " für spontane " Schnapsideeangelei " wäre der Fischereischein nach früherer Art jedenfalls völlig ausreichend, zudem da ja auch noch der Fischereierlaubnisschein vorsteht.


----------



## caddel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! @ Ollek; selbstverständlich verbietet der Staat Dir Sportwaffen zu besitzen. Du mußt gruselige Prüfungen über Dich ergehen lassen und darfst, mal immer vorausgesetzt daß nicht irgendein beliebiger Beamter auf dem langen Wege der Insatnzen Willkür walten lässt - da werden dann Menschen für untauglich erklährt, weil sie 10 od. 20 Jahre früher mal schwarz geangelt haben - 2 Waffen besitzen.
> Wenn man mehr als 2 Disziplienen schießen möchte, kann man das meist nicht und verzichtet. Selbst Weltmeister und Olympionieken sind davon betroffen - wie unsäglich albern.. .
> Man muß mir auch keinen Spaziergang durch Kaukasus anbieten, wo das Gute doch so nahe liegt; wenn ich in das Land mit der höchsten Waffendichte pro Kopf reisen möchte, fahre ich einfach in die Schweiz. Kein Land das für große Kriminalität bekannt währe - wohingegen, gleiche Kultur und sozialer Status vorrausgesetzt, es durchaus kausale Zusammenhänge zwischen Bewaffnung der Bürger und Kriminalitätsrate gibt. Alle Untersuchungen kommen da zu ganz erstaunlichen Ergebnissen.. .
> Ich habe auch keinerlei Verständniss für diese "Terrorangst" - die Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist Tausend mal höher. Man sollte sich mal fragen, wem diese Hysterie nützlich ist.... .
> Petri!



Wie jetzt, nur zwei Sportwaffen??????
Ich selbst schieße folgende Disziplinen:
Tontaube, Großkaliber und Kleinkaliber und alle drei Disziplienen mit meinen eigenen Waffen.

Frage mal die Jäger hier im Board wieviel Waffen die denn so im Schnitt haben. Da wird es wohl kaum einen geben der weniger als drei Stck. hat. 
Denn Schrotflinte, Kugelbüchse und meist auch eine Kurzwaffe für Fangschüsse hat wohl fast jeder Jäger.
Des weiteren in die Waffensachkundeprüfung nicht gruselig und die Zuverlässigkeitsprüfung der Person hat überhaupt nichts mit solchem Kleinkram wie Schwarzangeln zu tun. Da werden dann schon Dinge wie Verstoß gegens Waffengesetz, Alkohol am Steuer oder vorsätzliche Körperverletzung herangezogen.Dieses sind im Übrigen Vergehen, für die Du in einigen Bundesländern auch keinen Angelschein erhälst.

Gruß
caddel#h


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Debilofant schrieb:


> @ rhinefischer und Ollek:
> 
> Ich denke, Euer zum Vergleich herangezogener Exkurs zu den Waffen und deren landesspezifische gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz sollte von nun an aber nicht noch weiter vertieft werden.
> 
> Danke und Tschau Debilofant #h


 

Sehr richtig !!!


----------



## caddel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Debilofant schrieb:


> @ rhinefischer und Ollek:
> 
> Ich denke, Euer zum Vergleich herangezogener Exkurs zu den Waffen und deren landesspezifische gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz sollte von nun an aber nicht noch weiter vertieft werden.
> 
> Danke und Tschau Debilofant #h



Tschuldigung, hat sich überschnitten.


----------



## gründler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Langwaffen soviel ich will das gilt für Jäger wie für WBK besitzer!
Kurzwaffen sind in Deutschland pro Jäger 2 Stk erlaubt. 
Bei WBK auch 2 Stk. mit Sonderantrag auf Kurzwaffe.Es sei denne es hat sich schon wieder was geändert oder Länderbedingt anders.
lg


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ caddel und gründler: Ich zitiere es auch noch einmal *letztmalig *für Euch...



Debilofant schrieb:


> @ rhinefischer und Ollek:
> 
> Ich denke, Euer zum Vergleich herangezogener Exkurs zu den Waffen und deren landesspezifische gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz sollte von nun an aber nicht noch weiter vertieft werden.



Also, bitte keine weiteren Beiträge, welche den Waffenvergleich weiter ins off topic vertiefen!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Pinn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei. Die Prüfung ist Nonsens, der Fischereischein ok.



Irgendwie finde ich Deine Aussage inkonsequent und hake mal nach. 

Ich würde entweder sagen: Weil grundlegende anglerische Inhalte abgefragt und bewertet werden (ungefähr wie bei der theoretischen Fahrprüfung), macht die Prüfung und die Ausstellung des Fischereischeins aufgrund bestandener Prüfung Sinn.

Oder ich sage: Die Prüfung ist Nonsens, der Fischereischein aufgrund bestandener Prüfung demzufolge auch.

Bis jetzt alles rein theoretisch, versteht sich!

Was ist der Fischereischein?  Nix anderes als die Erlaubnis, sich die persönliche Angelberechtigung für spezielle deutsche Gewässer kaufen zu dürfen. 

Und jetzt komme ich zu einem hochinteressanten Thema: Wem nützt der Fischereischein? Bei uns in NRW kostet der Fünf-Jahresschein 30,-€. 

Er setzt sich beim 5-Jahres-Fischereischein zusammen aus 15,- Verwaltungskosten und 15,- Fischereibeitrag.

15,- Verwaltungskosten finde ich schon bemerkenswert, weil die Verlängerung meines 5-Jahres-Fischereischeines nie mehr als insgesamt 2 Minuten gedauert hat. Die Wartezeiten hatte ich und nicht die Sachbearbeiterin oder das Mädel an der Kasse vom Ordnungsamt.

Da bleiben dann nur noch die 15,- Fischereiabgabe in NRW. Die gehen an das zuständige Landesministerium, was unter Mitwirkung des Fischereibeirates beim Ministerium über die Verwendung der Mittel entscheidet...

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

So inkonsequent ist das gar nicht. Ich wiederhole mich jetzt teilweise, macht aber nix.

Wer vor der Einführung der Prüfung seinerzeit ( erstmalig ) einen Fischereischein haben wollte, musste mit Lichtbild und Ausweis bei der Gemeinde vorstellig werden und bekam gegen Entrichtung der Gebühren den Fischereischein ausgehändigt. Die Verlängerung war und ist der von Dir beschriebene bürokratische Minimalakt. 
Das finde ich in Ordnung weil es verhindert dass irgendwelche Heinis aus einer Bierlaune heraus am Samstag im Angelladen mal eben ne Tageskarte für irgendein Gewässer kaufen um dort im Rahmen einer Sauf/Badefete gleichzeitig rumzuangeln. 
Der Gang zum Amt mit Lichtbild und der zu entrichtenden Gebühr setzt da doch eine, wenn auch kleine doch für Spontanideen ausreichende, verhindernde Wirkung. Mir gehts dabei auch nicht um die " armen Fische", sondern weil ich das Pech minimieren will, eine solche Bande am Angelgewässer anzutreffen. Klar kann man das auch heute nicht ausschließen, aber immerhin.
 Über den Sinn und Zweck der Gebühren kann man sicher streiten. Ich komm drüber weg und sie ist mir alleine aus o.a. Gründen eigentlich sogar willkommen. Selbst wenn die Behörde damit Ihre Weihnachtfeier finanziert. 
Wer den Fischereischein ohne Prüfung fordert, will also nix neues, sondern die Rückkehr zu einer über viele Jahrzehnte bewährten Praxis. 
Darüber hinaus würde ich jedem Kind/Jugenlichen bis z.B. 14 Jahren erlauben ohne irgendwelchen Behördenkrimskrams mit einer eigenen Rute in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers mit Fischereierlaubnis für das betreffende Gewässer zu fischen.


----------



## Anemone

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Kleine Anmerkung... 

der NRW Fünfjahresschein kostet inzwischen 48€. 
24€ Gebühr + 24€ Fischereiabgabe.

Schon viel Geld... Trotzdem finde ich den Angelschein nur richtig!


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi! Schön - da ich jetzt beide Scheine (die beste Frau von Allen angelt auch..) verlängen muß, bin ich wohl 96 Euro los. Dafür gäbe es auch eine schöne Rute. Ich fühle mich hier eigentlich nur noch abgezockt... .
Petri!


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

:q Das wird man überall in der Welt, keine Sorge. Ob in Norwegen,Dänemark oder Niederlande um mal die "heiligsten" Länder zu nennen auf die sich die FS Gegener gerne beziehen und denken dort ist alles friede freude tralala.
Nur sinds da andere Gebühren die den Leuten die Knete aus den Taschen ziehen.

Und tröste dich damit das ein Grossteil der Abgabe Fischereiwissenschaftlichen Zwecken zugute kommt (Aalprogamm z.B) was auch dir hoffentlich in einigen Jahren wiederum zugute kommt. (kommen sollte)


PS: evtl sollte man nen Thread aufmachen "GEZ abschaffen" dann wäre ich ganz vorne dabei es als "Abzocke" zu bezeichnen. ;-)


----------



## Pinn

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Anemone schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung...
> 
> der NRW Fünfjahresschein kostet inzwischen 48€.
> 24€ Gebühr + 24€ Fischereiabgabe.



http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_...legenheiten/fischereischeine/fischereischein/
Stand Januar 2008

Ab wann gelten eigentlich die neuen Gebühren und Abgaben? Ich habe dieses Jahr in Januar noch 15€ + 15€ bis Dezember 2012 bezahlt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Anemone

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Pinn schrieb:


> http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/brk_...legenheiten/fischereischeine/fischereischein/
> Stand Januar 2008
> 
> Ab wann gelten eigentlich die neuen Gebühren und Abgaben? Ich habe dieses Jahr in Januar noch 15€ + 15€ bis Dezember 2012 bezahlt.
> 
> Gruß, Werner


 

Ich weiß nicht genau seit wann.

Aber ich hab für den Schein 48€ gezahlt. Die Anmeldung zur Prüfung kostet mittlerweile auch schon 50€. Naja, dient ja nem guten Zweck...hoffentlich! )


----------



## magic feeder

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ich habe vor einiger zeit meinen nrw angelschein auf den bayerischen schein auf lebenszeit umschreiben lassen......für sage und schreibe 325 euro.....ob abzocke oder nicht, wenigstens habe ich jetzt meine ruhe...........


----------



## limpwrist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Palometta schrieb:


> Also in NRW schlägt der Schein mit DM 30.- Gebühr und DM 30.- Fischeirabgabe zu Buche (Tschuldigung für Die DM - Angabe aber ich muß erst 2006 neu verlängern )
> 
> Also auch gearscht #c
> 
> Trotz allem bin ich für eine Abschaffung des Fischeischein da In Schleswig-Holstein und jetzt auch in Meg. Pom bei Touristen auf einen Prüfung verzichtet wird .
> Dort wird gegen Zahlung einer Gebühr ein begenzter Fischeischein (SL für 3 Monate ) ausgestellt mit dem Zweck Geld in die Leeren Kassen zu spühlen.
> 
> Ganz nebenbei halte ich auch den Küstenfischeischein in Meg-Pom für Strandräuberei :r aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
> 
> Wenn es also für Touri'S möglich ist an den Küsten ohne Eignungstest einen Angelschein zu kaufen nur weil's dem Land Geld bringt warum sollen sich die anderen Länder nicht auch so verhalten. |kopfkrat
> 
> Also so wie in Rest Europa: Kohle auf den Tisch und Schluß. #6 #6
> 
> Besser wäre natürlich eine Europäische Lösung auch wenn ich sonst eher gegen eine regelmentierung aus Brüssel bin. #t
> 
> Aber wenn es keine einheitliche Regelung gibt macht alles andere keinen Sinn #d #d
> 
> Gruß
> Palometta


 


NA das sind doch meine Lieblingsargumente. Warum dürfen DIE das aber WIR nicht???  
"Mama warum darf der Eis essen und ich nicht" ?

Es ist doch dramatisch genug das es Urlaubern gestattet wird. Aber müssen wir vermeindlich " gebildeten u. ausgebildeten " Angler es dem gleich tun?

Warum fangen wir nicht wieder an unseren Müll im Gewässer zu entsorgen ?  Nachbar xy macht das doch auch. 

Also doch bitte erst mal den verstand einschalten und sich sammeln bevor man sich in solchen Quatsch ergießt.

Und wenn du dir eine 5 jahres Karte für 35 Euro ( NRW ) nicht leisten kannst, dann frag ich mich wie du bis dato überlebt hast?

Prüfung und Schein bleibt !


----------



## limpwrist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



bootsangler-b schrieb:


> ich bin für die abschaffung des fischereischeines. eine zu kaufende angelberechtigung, die dem eigentümer des entsprechenden gewässers seine finanzielle basis schafft und einen besatz ermöglicht, reicht aus.
> schaut euch doch in europa um! wo braucht man diesen schein? doch nur in den deutschsprachigen ländern, in denen so viele idioten wohnen, die ohne lehrgang und prüfung grausame tierquäler wären und eine pose nicht von einer bierdose unterscheiden könnten!
> :q schmeißen wir die deutschen deppen aus dem land und schon braucht der rest keinen schein! #6
> 
> bernd


 

Argumente wie diese und im übrigen auch viele andere, verfehlen das Thema total. Es geht hier nicht um 10 Euro im Jahr oder ein Stück Papier, sondern um den Umgang mit Lebewesen und deren Umwelt. 
Eine solche Prüfung schafft immerhin ein Maß an Empathie gegenüber den Fischen und somit auch ein gewissen Maß an artgerechten Umgang.

Das jemand der offensichtlich im Meer angelt sich für die Abschaffung von Prüfungen und Scheinen einsetzt ist mir ein Rätsel. Das die Meere durch Fischfangfloten leergefischt werden ist dir bestimmt auch noch nicht aufgefallen. Und das dies meist daran liegt das keinerlei Verständniss für Meeresökologie und Biologie vorhanden ist, ist dir wahrschneinlich auch noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen? 

Bildung mein Freund ist der einzigste Grund warum wir nicht mehr in Höhlen leben. Und dazu gehört nun mal auch dieser Schein mit all sein Prüfungen.


----------



## limpwrist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

schaut euch doch in europa um! wo braucht man diesen schein? doch nur in den deutschsprachigen ländern, in denen so viele idioten wohnen, die ohne lehrgang und prüfung grausame tierquäler wären und eine pose nicht von einer bierdose unterscheiden könnten!
:q schmeißen wir die deutschen deppen aus dem land und schon braucht der rest keinen schein! #6 

bernd[/quote]

Mein Gott wo holt man nur so viel Blödsin her ???

Schau dich mal in Europa in den Meeren um ! Mittelmeerflotten liegen mittlerweile vor Südamerika weil es bei uns nicht mehr viel zu holen gibt. 
Frankreich plündert vor Grönland und Skandinavien hat eh bald wieder die Walfang Erlaubniss.
Das scheint ja in Europa gut zu klappen mit der "POSE" 

Warum wir nicht auch ??? 

Und jetzt ein Rätsel hinterher.......wer es löst bekommt 10 Zanderhaken umsonst. Wer hat folgenden Satz gesagt: 

"Es gibt zwei Dinge, die grenzenlos sind. Das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit. Wobei ich mir beim Universum nicht ganz sicher bin"


----------



## michi2244

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

:vik:Servus !!:vik:

Ich bin für den Fischereischein weil ,wenn es den nämlich nicht geben würde dann währen unser Gewässer ganzschön leer.
Den Artenreichtum,so wie wir ihn Heute kennen wäre innerhalb von kürzester Zeit so dezimirt das es etliche arten so gut wie gar nicht mehr geben wird bzw. anders gesagt gibt es von den Arten die keiner Fangen will einen Überschuß.
Abgesehen davon, was man über die Fische in den Vorbereitungskursen lernt, ist es doch auch so das man den artenreichtum rund um das Gewässer beachten sollte.(Fauna-Flora-Hapitat).

Wenn man die Kosten so zusammen rechnet ist der Schein zwar teuer(Kurs,Verein,Karte),aber wer die kosten scheut der sollte den Schei auch erst gar nicht machen.
Was bringt es mir den schein einfach zu kaufen wenn ich von der ganzen materie keine Ahnung habe.
Man muss sich einfach Regeln halten.


Mfg Michi


----------



## Joachim_P_R

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo limpwrist,
diesen Satz hat Einstein gesagt und er hat recht.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim ​


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Joachim_P_R schrieb:


> Hallo limpwrist,
> diesen Satz hat Einstein gesagt und er hat recht.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Joachim ​



|schild-g zu 10 Zanderhaken. :m


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Alles abschaffen und dann nennen wir und Sodom und Gomorra und führen das Faustrecht wieder ein :vik:.

Spass beiseite, einige Dinge sind für mich bezüglich der Angelerlaubnisscheine schleierhaft und überflüssig. An erster Stelle steht da die "Ostseekarte" für die Küstengewässer in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern #c. Ich Schleswig-Holstein gibts sowas ja auch nicht |uhoh:. Wahrscheinlich besetzt M-V damit die Ostsee mit Dorsch und Platte :q:q:q.

Gruß Benni


----------



## limpwrist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |schild-g zu 10 Zanderhaken. :m


 

Dann mal her mit der Adresse. Du hast gewonnen.


----------



## Joachim_P_R

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo limpwrist,
schicke mir bitte die Zanderhaken per E-Mail. |wavey:
Vielen Dank im voraus. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Dann mal her mit der Adresse. Du hast gewonnen.



|rolleyes Wiso ich?  |rotwerden Joachim gebühren die Blumen |kopfkratäh Haken..

Gruss #h


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

der fischereischein alleine nützt doch nun gar nix auch nicht der urlauberschein, den es in einigen bl gibt.
in den meisten gewässern braucht man noch nen erlaubnisschein für das gewässer.
und wem die urlauberscheine nicht passen, der braucht nur keine erlaubnisscheine für seine gewässer an diejenigen verkaufen und gut ist.

antonio


----------



## Gladiator

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Ich bin für den Fischereischein!Regeln muß es nun mal geben. Wir fangen Tiere und sammeln keine Briefmarken. Klar ist es,das einige Angler trotzdem nicht richtig mit der lebenden Kreatur umgehen(oder nicht können), aber eine Prpfung muß schon sein.Was bescheuert ist,das in manchen Bundesländern der Fischereischein auf lebenszeit ausgestellt wird, und wir hier in HH jedes Jahr 5 Euronen zahlen müssen!!
> 
> bye jonas#h



in bayern zahlste aber auch 300 für beitrag auf lebenszeit da find ich 5 euro im jahr aber angenhemer


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ist irgendwie so ein Endlosthread mit dem Fischereischein oder wegen mir auch mit der Prüfung...

Ich kann da nur aus eigener Erfahrung was zu sagen. Bei uns im tiefsten Sauerland haben zig Leute eigene Gewässer oder Bachläufe als Ihr Eigen oder gepachtet. Wenn von denen auch nur 10% den Schein haben, wär ich schwerst überrascht. Irgendwelche Behörden oder sonstige "Offizielle" interessiert das auch nicht im geringsten - wenn Du nicht grad ohne Tageskarte am Hennesee angelst...

Und warum interessiert sich keiner dafür? Weil es einfach nicht notwendig ist! Alles Menschen, die teils von Kind auf gelernt haben (bzw. eigene Gehirngrütze mitbringen) WIE man sich der Kreatur und der Umwelt gegenüber verhält, einfach hervorragende Angler. Jetzt nötige mal einen zur Prüfung - der lacht sich doch dreimal schlapp über diese albernen Kinderfragen die da relativ sinnfrei (na nicht ganz sinnfrei - muß ja alles was kosten in diesem unserem Lande) vorgelegt werden, und dann von ner Horde mit gefühlten 2 Promille (haben sich ja vorbereitet) sogar richtig beantwortet werden...
Tja, und diese 2 Promilletypen angeln dann tatsächlich am Hennesee - mit jeglicher Legimitation, haben sogar ne Tageskarte erworben. Nicht alle, aber einige, benehmen sich dann so, wie es nicht mal in schlechten Filmen vorkommmt. Den hinterlassenen Müll will ich gar nicht erwähnen - das Sozial- und Umweltverhalten ist köstlich. Da fährt einer sein Auto fast bis in den Tümpel, und was macht der???? Er schäumt es ein und wäscht die Karre - 5 Metern von seinen Ruten entfernt. Waren überings viele Ruten#d. Der mußte allerdings mit eingeschäumten Auto wiederlosfahren - das Böötchen vom DLRG wurde ganz energisch:vik:.

Wenn eine Prüfung schon sein soll (lächerlich - es geht ums Angeln, das kann die ganze Welt auch ohne Prüfung), dann aber bitte schön mit richtigen Fragestellungen und Aufgaben - nicht son Vorschulzeugs, ist doch albern...

Hab überigens eh das Gefühl, hier wollen Leute einfach nicht das auch andere angeln - so eine "Besitzstandwahrung" ist mir fremd...

In diesem Zusammenhang kann ich auch jedem nur noch empfehlen, die Beiträge von RALLE noch mal durchzulesen: Der gute Ralf bringt es wirklich auf den Punkt, vermag ich nicht so - da fehlts mir an Geduld.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## limpwrist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



bootsangler-b schrieb:


> moin,
> ach männööööö....
> leute, angelt ihr denn nur in euren bayrischen vereinsgewässern oder kommt ihr auch mal raus aus dem deutschen mief und wollt woanders einen fisch fangen?
> 
> #6 ICH BIN FÜR EINEN FISCHEREISCHEIN FÜR ALLE, DIE IN NORWEGEN, DÄNEMARK ODER SCHWEDEN ANGELN!!! DER LEHRGANG UND DIE PRÜFUNG IST IN EINER DER LANDESSPRACHEN ABZULEGEN!!! #6
> 
> na, ihr klugschieter, die iht sooo für regulierung seid... dumm gelaufen, wenn es so kommt, oder? jajajaja, dann muss man nicht nur wissen, wieviel eier ein karpfen legt... muss man eine zweite sprache lernen... reicht nicht aus:kann du frage wiederholen... :q :q
> 
> bernd, der hofft, dass der herr (falls es ihn gibt) hirn in massen regnen lässt...


 

Der Genitiv ist dem Dativ sein Fein ; )   Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache.


----------



## Dimon_93_angler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

auf jeden fall ist ein fischereischein wichtig ^^ gerade jetzt!!! der fischbestand in deutschland ist in den letzten jahren rapide gesunken ... und wenn mann kein schein bräuchte würde jeder fischen und mit den fischen auch nicht gerecht umgehen


----------



## krutoi1

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ich finde auch das der Fischereischein wichtig ist, weil man ersten wichtige Grundkenntnisse über Fische, NAtur u. a. lernt, zweitens weil sonst jeder angeln würde und nicht weidgerecht mit den Fischen umgehen wird.


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

die prüfung ist genau genommen ein witz.

was lernt man dort wirklich?

die tatsache das jemand die prüfung hat bedeutet noch lange nicht das er/sie waidgerecht mit den fischen umgeht oder sich an die regeln hält.

ich glaube ausser in bayern gibt es keinen praktischen teil wo man auch ans wasser geht und dort den umgang am lebenden tier lernt.

kein land auf der welt,ausser deutschland,hat diese prüfung und glaubt ihr im ernst der rest der welt wären alles tierquäler?

ich hab angler gesehen die keine prüfung hatten und die sind VORBILDLICH mit den fischen umgegangen und andere die eine prüfung hatten die sich unmöglich verhalten haben.

ich würde wetten das unsere 10 jähriger tochter nach 2 wochen lernen die prüfung bestehen würde aber ich glaube nicht das sie dadurch eine gute anglerin wäre.

mein fazit.

so wie die prüfung im mom.abläuft ist das reine geldschneiderei und völlig sinnlos.

gruß:fränk


----------



## carphunterks

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

fränk entlich mal ne vernünftige Antwort.
Obwohl ich schon denke das ne Prüfung wichtig ist.
Da gibt es zb Leute die fangen ne Brasse und stecken sie Kopfüber in einen Wassereimmer, sagen dir dann och gerade nen Carp gefangen. Lacht nicht, habe ich selber schon erlebt..
Wenn diese Leute dann erst mal zeigen müßen was sie da gefangen haben ist es bestimmt nicht das schlechteste..
Dagegen spricht allerdings: Als ich 14 Jahre war brauchtest du in Hessen keine Sportfischerprüfung. Hast dir deinen Jahresfischerreischein geholt fertig. Und, die ihren schein von damals schon haben, brauchen auch in Hessen keine Sportfischerprüfung. um ne Karte zu bekommen.
Klar, die Vereine machen es mitlerweile zum" Gesetz" das man die Sportfischerprüfung hat, aber was soll das?. Ich habe sie jetzt über 30 Jahre, aber mittlerweile kannst du sie dir ja sogar schon kaufen!!!! Stimmt nicht? Glaubt es einfach habe es gesehen.#q|wavey:


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

hallo.

warum zb werden die scheine fast nirgendwo mehr auf lebenszeit ausgestellt?

hat das verlängern irgendeinen sinn?

wird man dort nachgeprüft?

NEIN.

es geht hierbei nur ums abzocken genau wie bei der prüfung.

ausserdem,ich wette 80% würden spätestens nach 5 jahren die prüfung nicht mehr auf anhieb bestehen.

das heisst doch das man durch erfahrung schlechter wird und jedes wissen verliert.

sollte man den schein dann nicht besser wieder abgeben oder alle paar jahre die prüfung neu ablegen?

gruss:fränk


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



carphunterks schrieb:


> fränk entlich mal ne vernünftige Antwort.



|rolleyes Stimmt die "Vernünftigkeit" quillt fast über in desem Beitrag.

|bigeyesEigentlich war dieser Thread für mich schon durch, aber heute habe ich doch noch etwas sehr Interessantes gefunden hier..


|kopfkrat Der Threadersteller ist der von mir sehr geschätzte Blinkerkatze, und er sagt:



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> |peinlich Für für Deutschland!
> Wer ist für das abschaffen des Fischereischeins in Deutschland.
> Also ich ja.#v



|bigeyes Ist das der selbe Blinkerkatze der *jetzt* in einem anderen Thread und oben in Stralsund dafür kämpft und:c das der Stralsunder Hafen nicht für Angler dich gemacht wird weil die "Nichteinheimischen" kein Ende kennen beim Angeln und gegen jegliche Regeln verstossen?



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Zur Interessengemeinschaft nur soviel das wir eine Schliessung des Hafen verhindert habe. Die meisten Angler am Hafen waren in der letzten Zeit keine heimischen Angler mehr.


 
;+Ist das wirklich der selbe Blinkerkatze der nun sehr aufgebracht ist weil dort die meisten Angler keine Einheimischen waren die sich scheinbar nen Schexxx um Recht und Ordnung beim Angeln gekümmert haben und nun meint:



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot] Ich weis nicht ob manche an die Küste fahren um zu Rauben oder zu Angeln. So etwas gehört bestraft, wenn jeder Angler sie so an unsere Gewässer verhält sind ballt keine Fische mehr im Bodden[/FONT]



 "eure Küste" ist halt die wo ich keinen ordenlichen FS brauche und lockt daher Knalltüten die sich nicht benehmen können zu hauf an.  

|kopfkratWarum kommt mir das alles nur so bekannt vor? Kann es sein das ich auf solche Problematiken die dann kommen werden schonmal hingewiesen habe in diesem Thread? 



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Wer Vorschläge hat und diese mitteilen möchte kann es gerne machen unter stralsunder-hafenangler-ig@t-online.de



:gAufhören solchen Nonsens zu wollen mit allen dir mittlerweile bekannten Ergebnissen.
Oder Aktzeptieren was da oben (auch weiterhin) abgehen wird wenn die Haltung zum FS nicht geändert wird.

Es Geht in Deutschland nunmal nicht....

PS: sicherlich werden auch Frevler dabei gewesen sein die den ordentlichen FS hatten, aber ein Tourieschein (der nur dem Land Geld bringen soll) lockt nunmal bei weitem mehr an die von tuten und Blaxxen nicht im entferntesten Ahnung haben mit dem Resultat wie du es in anderen Thread ankreidest.

Gruss



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Und das Urlauber Geld hier lassen, drauf  kann ich verzichten wenn die Natur vernichtet wird.



Schön das es dir auch schon auffällt.


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

wie müsste es dann in anderen Ländern aussehen wo NIEMAND diese prüfung braucht?

ok,ich gebe zu,ganz skandinavien zb. ist total zugemüllt und kein angelparadis und das liegt daran das dort niemand eine prüfung hat.

gruss:fränk


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> wie müsste es dann in anderen Ländern aussehen wo NIEMAND diese prüfung braucht?
> 
> ok,ich gebe zu,ganz skandinavien zb. ist total zugemüllt und kein angelparadis und das liegt daran das dort niemand eine prüfung hat.
> 
> gruss:fränk



Moin Fränk

Auch wenns Arbeit macht, aber liess dir mal den ganzen Thread durch und du wirst Antworten finden. Dann vergleiche das Eingangspost des Threaderstellers hier in diesem Thread  mit dem was er *nun *in anderen Threads sagt bezüglich der Problematik was an den Gewässern so abgeht.

von meiner Seite ist alle gesagt und jeder der darf sich gerne eine Meinung bilden ob es weiterhin sinnvoll ist Blinkerkatzes Forderung zur Abschaffung des FS zu unterstützen.

( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  aber dann bitte den Ball flach halten wenn Leute plötzlich "unschöne" Dinge an meinen Gewässern fabrizieren)

Gruss


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> wie müsste es dann in anderen Ländern aussehen wo NIEMAND diese prüfung braucht?
> 
> ok,ich gebe zu,ganz skandinavien zb. ist total zugemüllt und kein angelparadis und das liegt daran das dort niemand eine prüfung hat.
> 
> gruss:fränk



prüfung hin oder her, dies hat mit dem verhalten am wasser nix zu tun.
und dein vergleich mit scandinavien hinkt auch.
hier ists nur noch nicht so zugemüllt auf grund der viel geringeren bevölkerungsdichte.
wenn du schon mal da warst, müßtest du das wissen.
guck mal dort oben in den "ballungsgebieten" da siehts auch nicht so rosig aus.
und an den lachsflüssen zum beispiel wird sehr stark kontrolliert mit empfindlichen strafen bei vergehen.da wirst du kaum müllecken finden.
also nicht irgend ne prüfung oder lehrgang macht's, sondern das verhalten des einzelnen.
und gegen die schwarzen schafe hilft nun mal nur ne vernünftige kontrolle und entsprechende sanktionen.

antonio


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

hallo ollek.

ich hab mir das alles mal angeschaut und mir ist auch klar was du mit deinen antworten sagen möchtest.

im prinzip hast du sicherlich nicht ganz unrecht aber ich bin trotzdem der meinung das die sportfischerprüfung in jetziger form ein witz ist.

ginge es hierbei wirklich um tier und landschaftsschutz müsste die prüfung viel schwerer sein aber dann könnte man damit kein geld mehr verdienen weil zu viele abgeschreckt werden würden.

es obliegt jedem selbst wie er mit der natur umgeht und ich sehe das eher als charakterfrage.

gruss:fränk


----------



## profibxxxxxx81

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also ich wollte auch mal was zum Thema sagen,Ich frage mich echt wer sowas hier in frage stellt der kann kein Angeler sein.
Weil jeder Angeler der sein PRÜFUNG gemacht hat ist froh das es sie eigenl.gibt nur so kann man zum teile seine ruhe am Wasser haben.Wenn ich mir vorstelle das jeder zum Wasser kann wie er lustig ist und machen kann was er will,da frage ich mich was ich dann dort noch soll.
Ich finde das schon ok das es die PRÜFUNG gibt und das soll auch so bleiben.Entwerder man macht das oder nicht und ein richtig Angeler sagt sich scheiss drauf kurz lernen und gut ist.


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> prüfung hin oder her, dies hat mit dem verhalten am wasser nix zu tun.
> und dein vergleich mit scandinavien hinkt auch.
> hier ists nur noch nicht so zugemüllt auf grund der viel geringeren bevölkerungsdichte.
> wenn du schon mal da warst, müßtest du das wissen.
> guck mal dort oben in den "ballungsgebieten" da siehts auch nicht so rosig aus.
> und an den lachsflüssen zum beispiel wird sehr stark kontrolliert mit empfindlichen strafen bei vergehen.da wirst du kaum müllecken finden.
> also nicht irgend ne prüfung oder lehrgang macht's, sondern das verhalten des einzelnen.
> und gegen die schwarzen schafe hilft nun mal nur ne vernünftige kontrolle und entsprechende sanktionen.
> 
> antonio


 
hallo antonio.

mein beitrag war eher ironisch gemeint.

ich sehe das genau so wie du.

gruss:fränk


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



profiblinker81 schrieb:


> Also ich wollte auch mal was zum Thema sagen,Ich frage mich echt wer sowas hier in frage stellt der kann kein Angeler sein.
> Weil jeder Angeler der sein PRÜFUNG gemacht hat ist froh das es sie eigenl.gibt nur so kann man zum teile seine ruhe am Wasser haben.Wenn ich mir vorstelle das jeder zum Wasser kann wie er lustig ist und machen kann was er will,da frage ich mich was ich dann dort noch soll.
> Ich finde das schon ok das es die PRÜFUNG gibt und das soll auch so bleiben.Entwerder man macht das oder nicht und ein richtig Angeler sagt sich scheiss drauf kurz lernen und gut ist.


 

hallo.

ich dachte bei einer prüfung ginge es um erlangen von wissen und nicht darum andere vom angeln abzuhalten?

meiner meinung nach würden ohne prüfung auch nicht viel mehr angler am gewässer stehen als jetzt weil jeder der wirklich angeln möchte auch bereit ist die prüfung zu machen.

wenn es keine prüfung geben würde würde das nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten das angeln ein rechtsfreier raum ist.

man müsste sich trotzdem an regeln halten und diese sollten auch kontrolliert werden.

meine meinung ist,entweder ne richtige prüfung die ihren namen auch verdient oder ganz abschaffen.

das was jetzt gefordert wird ist firlefanz und reine geldschneiderei.
gruss:fränk


----------



## andre23

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> prüfung hin oder her, dies hat mit dem verhalten am wasser nix zu tun.
> und dein vergleich mit scandinavien hinkt auch.
> hier ists nur noch nicht so zugemüllt auf grund der viel geringeren bevölkerungsdichte.
> wenn du schon mal da warst, müßtest du das wissen.
> guck mal dort oben in den "ballungsgebieten" da siehts auch nicht so rosig aus.
> und an den lachsflüssen zum beispiel wird sehr stark kontrolliert mit empfindlichen strafen bei vergehen.da wirst du kaum müllecken finden.
> also nicht irgend ne prüfung oder lehrgang macht's, sondern das verhalten des einzelnen.
> und gegen die schwarzen schafe hilft nun mal nur ne vernünftige kontrolle und entsprechende sanktionen.
> 
> antonio



hej antonio, das musst du mir aber mal erklæren, ich habe meine angelgewæsser im grossraum kopenhagen...und man sieht hier in der natur kaum einen fetzen muell rumliegen...selbst an sehrhochfrequentierten Angelplætzen wie helsingør oder store vejle å sieht es immer sauber und blitze blank aus....weil jeder seinen muell dorthin bringt, wo er hingehørt und wenn mal jemand versehentlich etwas liegen læsst, bringt es jemand anderes zur muelltonne....an den sommerwochenenden zieht es sehr viele einheimische in die natur oder stadtparke zum gemuetlichen zusammensein bei grill und bier...und egal wie lang und feuchtfrøhlich der abend wird...aufgeræumt wird immer....das liegt an der einstellung zur natur und zum leben (auch wenn die skandinavier teilweise ein chaotisches volk sind)...ich habe hier noch nie jemanden gesehen der seine leere bierdose einfach in den schilfguertel wirft, die werden in eine tuete gepackt und wandern in den næchsten muellcontainer....schau dich hier mal etwas genauer um bevor du solche "vermutungen" in den raum stellst...

...evt. mag es auch daran liegen, dass fast an jedem gewæsser muelltonnen zur verfuegung stehen....unsauber sieht es hier nur dort aus, wo touristen am werk sind....

soetwas, was ich in deutschland teilweise erlebt habe...da mussten mit unter 1 stunde aufræumen um den angelplatz beangelbar zu machen....wirst du hier nicht erleben...

...das ist alles eine erziehungssache und dass bekommt man mit einem fischerei-kurs nicht bewerkstelligt....dort lernt man nicht auf die schnelle anstand....wie gesagt, dass ganze geht weit ueber das angeln hinaus...wenn ich sehe wie sich in deutschland "nichtangler" in der natur bei party´s austoben....alles stehen und liegen lassen und wieder nach hause fahren....alles eine sache der einstellung und dem respekt der natur gegenueber....


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo Admins, warum wird der fred hier nicht endlich dicht gemacht??? es sind alle Argumente, sowohl für als auch wider, mehr als ausführlich dargelegt, der ganze fred dreht sich nur noch im Kreis, da werden doch unnötige Speicherressourcen auf dem Sever verschenkt :q


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Fränki

|bigeyesich war nur überrascht das der TE Blinkerkatze hier eine Abschaffung des Fischereischeins fordert weil es "peinlich" für Deutschland ist.



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> |peinlich Für für Deutschland!
> Wer ist für das abschaffen des Fischereischeins in Deutschland.
> Also ich ja.#v



 und im Gegnzug drastische Erhöhung von Angelkarten für Urlauber fordert:



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> aber wenn ich so was lese kann ich nur sagen das eine Angelkarte für Urlauber am Tag 50€ kosten soll.



Wie peinlich und widersprüchlich wäre das denn für Deutschland ;+|kopfkrat

Aber ich glaube viel eher da ist einer aufgewacht und sieht das es so in Deutschland leider nicht funktioniert wie in anderen Ländern wo sich Menschen in der überwiegenden mehrheit dann doch an geltenes Recht halten.(oder evtl kein Recht in der Form vorhanden ist)



fränk67 schrieb:


> ich bin trotzdem der meinung das die sportfischerprüfung in jetziger form ein witz ist.



Ich weiss nicht wann du die gemacht hast, aber glaube mir die  Quote die durchfällt ist immens hoch  und die die durchgefallen sind wollen auch in der Mehrheit nicht.  und die die es beim ersten mal nicht geschafft haben haben es in der Regel aber beim zweiten mal geschafft, denn die wollen und das unterscheidet die von denen die es in erschreckender Anzahl doch gibt und die nicht wollen.




fränk67 schrieb:


> im prinzip hast du sicherlich nicht ganz unrecht



  Na das ist doch mal schön zu wissen.

Gruss


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

hallo.

wenn ich mich so im internet umsehe bei den verschiedenen Fischereischulen lese ich dort immer das ca. 98% der Teilnehmer die Prüfung beim ersten mal bestehen.

ich kenne eine Hand voll ANgler die auf die 70 zugehen und die haben alle keine Prüfung(weil sie die nicht brauchen jahrgangsbedingt).

ihr könnt denen ja mal erzählen das sie keine Ahnung haben und nur Angler mit Prüfung gute Angler sind.

erfahrung sammelt man am Gewässer und Anstand ist eine sache der erziehung aber sicher nicht abhängig von der Sportfischerprüfung.

Gruss:Fränk

p.s. Angeln hat nie etwas mit Umwelt oder Naturschutz zu tun.

wenn es darum geht würden wir besser alle zuhause bleiben,da hätte die Natur am meisten von


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> p.s. Angeln hat nie etwas mit Umwelt oder Naturschutz zu tun.



:g Und jetzt wirds bei solchen Aussagen nur noch |peinlich fürs Anglerboard und einige leute hätten Recht wenn sie sagen das sowas den "Schützern" Trümpfe ind die Hand spielt. :v


Du hast gar nix kapiert....

#h

PS : auch wenn einigen Mods sicher die Haare zu Berge stehen bei diesem Member so muss ich sagen fehlt mir Zanderluis aufrichtige erhliche Meinung bei solchen Leuten wie Franki


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

hallo.

nun erklär mir bitte wie man beim angeln die natur und die tiere schützen kann?

gruss:fränk


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> nun erklär mir bitte wie man beim angeln die natur und die tiere schützen kann?
> 
> gruss:fränk



 Dir erkläre ich gar nix mehr, denn da wäre es einfacher gegen Windmühlen zu kämpfen...es ist alles gesagt wurden, scheinbar bist du des Lesens nicht mächtig...

Wiedersehn |wavey:


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Sorry wegen meinem Aufruf zum Thread-schließen, ist ja doch sehr lustig hier, Tüte Chips und ne Cola und weiter gehts :m

PS: wo wir gerade beim Tierschutz sind, man könnte ja auch noch die Frage stellen, ob Angeln nicht generell Tierquälerei ist


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Dir erkläre ich gar nix mehr, denn da wäre es einfacher gegen Windmühlen zu kämpfen...es ist alles gesagt wurden, scheinbar bist du des Lesens nicht mächtig...
> 
> Wiedersehn |wavey:


 
Tach.

so kann man es natürlich auch machen|supergri|supergri|supergri

ich denke dir ist vollkommen klar das Angeln nichts mit Tier oder Naturschutz zu tun haben kann sondern bestenfalls um den schonenden Umgang dieser.#h#h#h

ich wollte damit nur das Argument entgräftigen das Angler mit Prüfung Tier und Naturschützer sind.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Barsch-Guru

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Tach.
> 
> so kann man es natürlich auch machen|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> ich denke dir ist vollkommen klar das Angeln nichts mit Tier oder Naturschutz zu tun haben kann sondern bestenfalls um den schonenden Umgang dieser.#h#h#h
> 
> ich wollte damit nur das Argument entgräftigen das Angler mit Prüfung Tier und Naturschützer sind.
> 
> Gruss:Fränk


 
Sag mal, überlegst du dir eigentlich auch was du da für einen Stuss schreibst oder schreibst du einfach nur drauf los?

Das wollt ich jetzt vorher wissen bevor ich mich um eine korrekte Beantwortung deiner Frage bemühe?!

Grüße Alex


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Sag mal, überlegst du dir eigentlich auch was du da für einen Stuss schreibst oder schreibst du einfach nur drauf los?
> 
> Das wollt ich jetzt vorher wissen bevor ich mich um eine korrekte Beantwortung deiner Frage bemühe?!
> 
> Grüße Alex


 
Hallo.

ja,ich überlege mir was ich schreibe .

dann erhoffe ich mir von Dir mal eine erklärung was Angeln mit Natur und Tierschutz zu tun hat.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Sag mal, überlegst du dir eigentlich auch was du da für einen Stuss schreibst oder schreibst du einfach nur drauf los?
> 
> Das wollt ich jetzt vorher wissen bevor ich mich um eine korrekte Beantwortung deiner Frage bemühe?!
> 
> Grüße Alex



Begründe doch mal bitte, warum ein Angler, nachdem er einen Fisch mit einem Metallstück ein Loch in den Körper rammt, ihn dann unter Stress aus dem Wasser zieht, ihm dann nen Knüppel aufn Kopp haut, um ihn anschließend auszunehmen, ein Naturschützer ist.
Barsch-Guru will doch nur ausdrücken, dass man beim Angeln versucht (im Normalfall) sp pfleglich wie möglich mit der natur umzugehen, trotzdem wirst auch du den ein oder anderen Grashalm am Ufer umknicken oder mal nen Haken im wasser verlieren...

Gruß Kampfler


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Tach.
> 
> so kann man es natürlich auch machen|supergri|supergri|supergri



 Nochmal kurz, ich habe es mir in diesem Thread über 45 Seiten gemütlich gemacht und versucht die wichtigkeit des FS für viele begreifbar zu machen. (oder auch nicht)

Du siehts bestes Beispiel ist Threadersteller Blinkerkatze der über die Wichtigkeit zumindest damals scheinbar nicht recht bescheid wusste und nun in anderen Foren für Verteuerung der Gastkarten plädiert....weil auch er einsehen muss das scheinbar was nicht richtig funktioniert bei der ganzen Geschichte.

Irgendwann muss Schluss sein, und schon gar bei bei solchen "Vernüftigen" Äusserungen wie sie von dir kommen.


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo.

in meinen Argumenten stecken 30 Jahre erfahrungen,erzählungen und beobachtungen und diese lasse ich mir durch deine Arogante schreibweise sicherlich nicht so einfach zu nichte machen.:v:v:v:v

Grüssle:Fränk


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> Begründe doch mal bitte, warum ein Angler, nachdem er einen Fisch mit einem Metallstück ein Loch in den Körper rammt, ihn dann unter Stress aus dem Wasser zieht, ihm dann nen Knüppel aufn Kopp haut, um ihn anschließend auszunehmen, ein Naturschützer ist.
> Barsch-Guru will doch nur ausdrücken, dass man beim Angeln versucht (im Normalfall) sp pfleglich wie möglich mit der natur umzugehen, trotzdem wirst auch du den ein oder anderen Grashalm am Ufer umknicken oder mal nen Haken im wasser verlieren...
> 
> Gruß Kampfler


 Hallo.

das alles ist mir vollkommen klar und ich Fische auch mit Toten Köderfischen und ich verangel auch schon mal einen Untermaßigen Fisch und ich knicke nicht nur Grashalme um aber darum geht es nicht.

ich stell mich nicht als Naturschützer hin weil ich das als Angler niemals sein kann.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> in meinen Argumenten stecken 30 Jahre erfahrungen,erzählungen und beobachtungen und diese lasse ich mir durch deine Arogante schreibweise sicherlich nicht so einfach zu nichte machen.:v:v:v:v
> 
> Grüssle:Fränk



Sorry das es in meinen "nur" 25 Jahre Angelerfahrung sind die ich mir ebenfalls durch 4 Kotzsmilis nicht zunichte machen lasse da hinter diesem scheinbar ein Angler steht der in 30 Jahre nicht viel verstanden hat was angeln und der Umgang mit der Natur bedeuten..

Und aus diesem Grunde letzmalig Wiedersehen und viel Spass auf der "Liste" neben Member Porscher die für solche Member gedacht sind.

#h


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo Ollek

mit dem :vhast du aber angefangen|supergri

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> ja,ich überlege mir was ich schreibe .
> 
> dann erhoffe ich mir von Dir mal eine erklärung was Angeln mit Natur und Tierschutz zu tun hat.
> 
> Gruss:Fränk


 


Dat würde Ick Dir dann mal schnell per Link erklären.

KLICK MAL HIER 

und nun bitte

Seite 43 von 71 Frage Nummer: 632
Seite 47 von 71 Frage Nummer: 677
Seite 49 von 71 Frage Nummer: 693

Dann darfste auch mal Seite 46 von 71 beäugen, und da bitte die Frage:661 .

Ahja Anmerkung: Antwort A ist in dieser Pdf. immer die Richtige Antwort.

Und jetzt bitte einmal zur Prüfung anmelden, Danke !

Deine 30 Jahre Anglererfahrung ist in meinen Augen wat für´n Hintern und hat Dir nichts gebracht....#h


----------



## Barsch-Guru

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> Begründe doch mal bitte, warum ein Angler, nachdem er einen Fisch mit einem Metallstück ein Loch in den Körper rammt, ihn dann unter Stress aus dem Wasser zieht, ihm dann nen Knüppel aufn Kopp haut, um ihn anschließend auszunehmen, ein Naturschützer ist.
> Barsch-Guru will doch nur ausdrücken, dass man beim Angeln versucht (im Normalfall) sp pfleglich wie möglich mit der natur umzugehen, trotzdem wirst auch du den ein oder anderen Grashalm am Ufer umknicken oder mal nen Haken im wasser verlieren...
> 
> Gruß Kampfler


 
In deinem ersten Absatz beschreibst du nicht "Natur"schutz sondern "Tier"schutz!
Beim zweiten Absatz gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Allerdings bemühe ich mich in diversen Säuberungsaktionen übers Jahr, sowie diversen Beiträgen (Verein, VDSF, Gewässerkarte etc...) doch sicherlich auch um den Naturschutz. 
Somit trage ich als Angler sicherlich mehr zum Naturschutz bei als 98 % der nicht angelnden Restgesellschaft!

Erklärt mir mal bitte euere Denkweise, ich lerne immer gerne dazu!

Grüße Alex


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> Begründe doch mal bitte, warum ein Angler, nachdem er einen Fisch mit einem Metallstück ein Loch in den Körper rammt, ihn dann unter Stress aus dem Wasser zieht, ihm dann nen Knüppel aufn Kopp haut, um ihn anschließend auszunehmen, ein Naturschützer ist.



Das kannst du an diesem Beispiel sehr gut nachlesen, und wenn es Ausnahmen wie diesen Franky gibt kann er nicht mit Verständnis meinerseits rechnen.

Aber egal ich muss es nicht mehr lesen 

Gruss

PS: Das oben ist nur *ein* Beispiel für die Tätigkeiten derAngler zur Erhaltung ihrer Gewässer und des Naturschutzes.

Ich hoffe das reicht als Erklärung für "nicht Begriffstutzige" Angler was es mit Naturschutz und Angler auf sich hat.

In dem Sinne


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo.

oh man,jetzt hab ich hier echt etwas los getreten.

jungs,ich gehe doch auch Angeln aber ich käme niemals auf die Idee ein Naturschützer zu sein und das will ich auch gar nicht.

zb, benutzen die meisten von uns Köderfische.

im Grunde genommen ist das ein sinnloses Töten und dient nur dazu unseren Fangerfolg zu erhöhen.

dann kommt es immer wieder mal vor das man untermaßige Fische abschlagen muss,.

es gibt noch mehr Beispiele die belegen das Angeln nichts mit Tierschutz zu tun hat.

ähnlich ist das mit dem Naturschutz.

wieviel Müll sammelt man ein der von anderen Anglern hinterlassen wurde?

habt ihr schon mal die ganzen Trammpelfade gesehen an viel Befischen Gewässern?

ich gehöre auch zu denjenigen die mit dafür verantwortlich sind aber es Ärgert mich wenn ich lese das hier einige behaupten Angler mit Prüfung wären Natur und Umweltschützer.

das stimmt einfach nicht und wenn sich einige hier noch so sehr darüber Ärgern.

wir haben uns ein Hobby ausgesucht bei dem man Tiere Töten und verletzen muss.....

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Das kannst du an diesem Beispiel sehr gut nachlesen, und wenn es Ausnahmen wie diesen Franky gibt kann er nicht mit Verständnis meinerseits rechnen.
> 
> Aber egal ich muss es nicht mehr lesen
> 
> Gruss
> 
> PS: Das oben ist nur *ein* Beispiel für die Tätigkeiten derAngler zur Erhaltung ihrer Gewässer und des Naturschutzes.
> 
> Ich hoffe das reicht als Erklärung für "nicht Begriffstutzige" Angler was es mit Naturschutz und Angler auf sich hat.
> 
> In dem Sinne


 
Hallo Bollek.

das ist reine propaganda von interessenverbänden und diese gibt es in deutschland zu hauf.

was denkst du was passieren würde wenn man solche gewässer sich selbst überlassen würde?

die natur hat sich schon lange bevor es angler gab ohne jede hilfe selbst reguliert.

in diesem sinne.

dein fränky


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

naja, Gewässerpflege ist sicherlich löblich aber die dient auch in über 80 Prozent (ist eine Einschätzung meinerseits) dazu, ein Angelgewässer so zu gestalten, dass sich der darin befindliche Besatz prächtig vermehrt und zu angelbaren Größen heranwächst, natuschutz wäre in meinen Augen, ein gewässer sich selbst zu überlassen, weder drin angeln, noch besatz einsetzen, noch die Struktur verändern etc...  warum sonst sind die intaktesten Ökosysteme genau die, die vom Menschen unberührt sind??? Gibts sowas eigentlich noch;+

ich will doch hier keinen kritisieren, dass er angeln geht oder auch nicht oder für oder gegen die Prüfung ist. Ich wollte eigentlich nur aufzeigen, dass es zu jeder Meinung, gerade bei diesem Thema, pros und contras gibt und hier im Ab wird sicherlich niemand von seiner Meinung abzubringen sein, gerade bei dem Thema "Fischereischein abschaffen, ja oder nein"


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> naja, Gewässerpflege ist sicherlich löblich aber die dient auch in über 80 Prozent (ist eine Einschätzung meinerseits) dazu, ein Angelgewässer so zu gestalten, dass sich der darin befindliche Besatz prächtig vermehrt und zu angelbaren Größen heranwächst, natuschutz wäre in meinen Augen, ein gewässer sich selbst zu überlassen, weder drin angeln, noch besatz einsetzen, noch die Struktur verändern etc... warum sonst sind die intaktesten Ökosysteme genau die, die vom Menschen unberührt sind??? Gibts sowas eigentlich noch;+
> 
> ich will doch hier keinen kritisieren, dass er angeln geht oder auch nicht oder für oder gegen die Prüfung ist. Ich wollte eigentlich nur aufzeigen, dass es zu jeder Meinung, gerade bei diesem Thema, pros und contras gibt und hier im Ab wird sicherlich niemand von seiner Meinung abzubringen sein, gerade bei dem Thema "Fischereischein abschaffen, ja oder nein"


 
hallo.

mit solchen thesen hat man es in einem anglerforum immer schwer,auch wenn sie noch so richtig sind.

und dann werden irgendwelche projekte raus gekramt die rein nur dem eigenen interesse dienen.

seht es einfach ein und lebt gut damit.

angeler sind keine tierschützer und die wenigen sinnvollen projekte wiegen den schaden den man in der natur anrichtet niemals auf.

ich kann auch damit leben.

gruss:fränk


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

auf der anderen Seite sind ja solche Foren, gerade solche Threads, in erster Linie als Unterhaltung gedacht und nicht, um irgendwen zu überzeugen.

Und der Unterhaltungswert ist heut auf jeden Fall enorm :m


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> naja, Gewässerpflege ist sicherlich löblich aber die dient auch in über 80 Prozent (ist eine Einschätzung meinerseits) dazu, ein Angelgewässer so zu gestalten, dass sich der darin befindliche Besatz prächtig vermehrt und zu angelbaren Größen heranwächst, natuschutz wäre in meinen Augen, ein gewässer sich selbst zu überlassen,



Leider leben wir *mit* und *von* der Natur und nicht "die Natur an uns vorbei" weshalb es wichtig ist das wir unsere zwangläufigen Spuren (auch Schäden) an der Natur in Grenzen halten. Deshalb sind Angler auch Naturschützer, weil sie nicht anders können als ihre 
Gewässer und Ökosysteme entsprechend zu schützen.

Wenn einige das anders sehen haben wir eine 2 Klassen Anglergemeinschaft derer die es so sehen ich nicht angehören will...:g

In dem Sinne


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

hallo.

ich sehe das auch nicht so eng und solange alle fair bleiben macht so ein austausch ja auch spass.

wir können nicht alle einer meinung sind und das wäre auch langweilig.

sollte sich jemand von mir beleidigt fühlen möchte ich hiermit zum ausdruck brigen das dass nicht in meiner absicht lag.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Leider leben wir *mit* und *von* der Natur und nicht "die Natur an uns vorbei" weshalb es wichtig ist das wir unsere zwangläufigen Spuren (auch Schäden) an der Natur in Grenzen halten. Deshalb sind Angler auch Naturschützer, weil sie nicht anders können als ihre
> Gewässer und Ökosysteme entsprechend zu schützen.
> 
> Wenn einige das anders sehen haben wir eine 2 Klassen Anglergemeinschaft derer die es so sehen ich nicht angehören will...:g
> 
> In dem Sinne


 
hmmmmm,wie soll ich dir meine Ansicht nur klar machen?

evtl.drücke ich mich auch Falsch aus.

ich versuche es mal kurz zu machen.

es ging um das Thema Prüfung und hier liest man immer wieder das Angler mit Prüfung Tier und Naturschützer sind aber meiner Meinung nach ist das überheblich und stimmt so einfach nicht.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Leider leben wir *mit* und *von* der Natur und nicht "die Natur an uns vorbei" weshalb es wichtig ist das wir unsere zwangläufigen Spuren (auch Schäden) an der Natur in Grenzen halten. Deshalb sind Angler auch Naturschützer, weil sie nicht anders können als ihre
> Gewässer und Ökosysteme entsprechend zu schützen.
> 
> Wenn einige das anders sehen haben wir eine 2 Klassen Anglergemeinschaft derer die es so sehen ich nicht angehören will...:g
> 
> In dem Sinne



kein schlechtes Argument aber auch da gibt es wieder Gegenargumente. Ein Angler versucht, sollte zumindest immer so sein, durch sein Verhalten, die im, am und um das Gewäser enstehenden Schäden so gering wie möglich zu halten, wenn es klappt, sogar diese zu beseitigen. Letzendlich sind es aber meistens Schäden, die eben durch Angler, in Deinen Augen "Naturschützer", entstehen. Wenn ein Angler die Gewässer und Ökosysteme ausschließlich schützen würde, dürfte er sich Naturschützer nennen, dann aber nicht mehr in Besagten angeln. Veilleicht können wir uns ja auf den Begriff "Naturschützende Tierquäler" einigen #c


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Dat würde Ick Dir dann mal schnell per Link erklären.
> 
> KLICK MAL HIER
> 
> und nun bitte
> 
> Seite 43 von 71 Frage Nummer: 632
> Seite 47 von 71 Frage Nummer: 677
> Seite 49 von 71 Frage Nummer: 693
> 
> Dann darfste auch mal Seite 46 von 71 beäugen, und da bitte die Frage:661 .
> 
> Ahja Anmerkung: Antwort A ist in dieser Pdf. immer die Richtige Antwort.
> 
> Und jetzt bitte einmal zur Prüfung anmelden, Danke !
> 
> Deine 30 Jahre Anglererfahrung ist in meinen Augen wat für´n Hintern und hat Dir nichts gebracht....#h


 
und was willst du von mir?

zu frage 661.

das wird den Köderfisch natürlich beruhigen wenn er das liest.#h#h#h


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> und was willst du von mir?
> 
> zu frage 661.
> 
> das wird den Köderfisch natürlich beruhigen wenn er das liest.#h#h#h




lol |good:


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo.

als Tierquäler würde ich uns Angler aber nicht bezeichnen weil man dann einen vorsatz unterstellen müsste.

es kommt halt hin und wieder mal zu "Unfällen" worunter das ein oder andere Tier leiden muss aber genau genommen kann das bei jedem Hobby passieren.

aber Tier und Natürschützer??????????

sicherlich nicht.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> und was willst du von mir?
> 
> zu frage 661.
> 
> das wird den Köderfisch natürlich beruhigen wenn er das liest.#h#h#h


 


Deine Frage nen paar Post´s vorher war," Was hat der Angler mit Tierschutz zu tun?"....


Die ganzen Prüfungsfragen beanworten Dir, das Du als Angler mit dem Fisch egal ob Tod oder Lebendig nach dem Tierschutzgesetz umgehen sollst........


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> als Tierquäler würde ich uns Angler aber nicht bezeichnen weil man dann einen vorsatz unterstellen müsste.
> 
> es kommt halt hin und wieder mal zu "Unfällen" worunter das ein oder andere Tier leiden muss aber genau genommen kann das bei jedem Hobby passieren.
> 
> aber Tier und Natürschützer??????????
> 
> sicherlich nicht.
> 
> Gruss:Fränk


 
das mit dem Tierquäler war auch überspitzt gemeint, damit wollte ich nur ausdrücken, dass man die Begriflichkeiten nicht zu eng sehen darf, gerade beim Angeln.
Denn es ist auch ein Vorsatz, nen Hakenköder ins Wasser zu halten und zu hoffen, dass sich der Fisch daran vergreift und ihn sich ins Maul rammt, selbst wenn es ein Schonhaken ist, wird es der Fisch bestimmt nicht als angenehm empfinden.

Für mich ist ein Angler einfach ein Naturliebhaber, der gern draußen ist und sich an der Natur erfreut.


----------



## powermike1977

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

nehmt das niederlaendische vorbild (oder eher das von vielen laendern, wo man sich eine lizenz kaufen-und dann ans wasser kann). so wuerde ich mir das auch in deutschland gerne vorstellen...


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Deine Frage nen paar Post´s vorher war," Was hat der Angler mit Tierschutz zu tun?"....
> 
> 
> Die ganzen Prüfungsfragen beanworten Dir, das Du als Angler mit dem Fisch egal ob Tod oder Lebendig nach dem Tierschutzgesetz umgehen sollst........


 
Hallo.

ich hab das schon verstanden und ich habe diese Fragen auch alle beantwortet aber du kannst nicht im Ernst der Meinung sein das es etwas mit Tierschutz zu tun hat wenn man Köderfische Sach und Fachgerecht TÖTET?

Tierschutz wäre es die Tiere zu SCHÜTZEN,sprich,nicht zu TÖTEN.

ein komisches verständniss von Tierschutz hast du.

um missverständnissen vorzubeugen.

ich Töte meine Köderfische auch aber deshalb schimpfe ich mich noch lange nicht Tierschützer.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Man häng Dich doch an der Frage auf, mir soll´s doch Wurscht sein.
Der Link und die Fragestellungen sollten Dir zeigen was uns Angler mit dem Tierschutz in Sachen Angeln in Verbindung bringt, so habe Ich Deine oben gestellte Frage aufgefasst.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> kein schlechtes Argument aber auch da gibt es wieder Gegenargumente. Ein Angler versucht, sollte zumindest immer so sein, durch sein Verhalten, die im, am und um das Gewäser enstehenden Schäden so gering wie möglich zu halten, wenn es klappt, sogar diese zu beseitigen.



Absolut richtig und treffend erklärt.



Kampfler schrieb:


> Letzendlich sind es aber meistens Schäden, die eben durch Angler, in Deinen Augen "Naturschützer", entstehen. Wenn ein Angler die Gewässer und Ökosysteme ausschließlich schützen würde, dürfte er sich Naturschützer nennen, dann aber nicht mehr in Besagten angeln. Veilleicht können wir uns ja auf den Begriff "Naturschützende Tierquäler" einigen #c



#4Falsch denn die die ich Angler und Naturschützer nenne haben mit den von Dir genannten nix am Hut weil sie der Meinung sind Angler wären eben *keine Naturschützer.*

Und das sind ganz banale Dinge die schon anfangen wenn man Schnur am Gewässer entsorgt.---keine Naturschützer--- im Gegensatz zu denen die diese Schnur entsorgen wie alles was noch dort zu finden ist.

Hundebsitzer freuen sich dann über diese "Angler" und ihr Bild in der öffentlichkeit wird nicht besser.

Leider und da gebe ich vielen hier Recht wird auch ein Fischereischein nicht ändern das es "Angler" gibt die sich am Gewässer eben nicht enstprechend verhalten (Beispiel Stralsund) umso wichtiger ist es das der FS wenigstens alle diejenigen in grösserer Zahl davon abhält (und glaub mir er hält viele davon ab wo er erforderlich ist) die Angeln nicht auch als Naturschutz und Naturverbundenheit ansehen.

Aber das wurde auch alles schon erläutert hier im Thread weswegen es es müssig das alles nochmal durchzukauen.#d

Dieser Thread ist einer der Wenigen wo ich sagen muss das eigentlich alles gesagt wurde von beiden Seiten.

Und jeder kann sich selber einschätzen zu welcher Gruppe er gehören will... (was absolut nicht heisst das alle FS Gegener hier im Thread  Fischfrevler sind)

Ich weiss es ...

Aber bei einigen heutigen Meinungen bleibt echt nur :v


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> das mit dem Tierquäler war auch überspitzt gemeint, damit wollte ich nur ausdrücken, dass man die Begriflichkeiten nicht zu eng sehen darf, gerade beim Angeln.
> Denn es ist auch ein Vorsatz, nen Hakenköder ins Wasser zu halten und zu hoffen, dass sich der Fisch daran vergreift und ihn sich ins Maul rammt, selbst wenn es ein Schonhaken ist, wird es der Fisch bestimmt nicht als angenehm empfinden.
> 
> Für mich ist ein Angler einfach ein Naturliebhaber, der gern draußen ist und sich an der Natur erfreut.


 
Hallo.

mir geht es hier nicht um eine Grundsatzdiskusion was der Fisch alles als schlimm und schmerzhaft empfindet sondern darum das hier einige Angler mal von dem hohen Ross runter kommen müssen alleine durch diese lächerliche Prüfung Natur und Tierschützer zu sein.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> nehmt das niederlaendische vorbild (oder eher das von vielen laendern, wo man sich eine lizenz kaufen-und dann ans wasser kann). so wuerde ich mir das auch in deutschland gerne vorstellen...



Dann kansste auch gleich nen Heulthread über dann enstehende Arogante Verbote seitens der Behörden aufmachen da sich sachen wie in Stralsund häufen werden.


Es geht nunmal nicht...ich habs mir nicht ausgesucht finde es aber so und hier ok.


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo.

langsam wird es ja auch wieder Sachlich und Fair.

ich bin nicht gegen eine Prüfung sondern nur gegen die jetzige Prüfung die in meinen Augen keine ist sondern nur dem Zwecke des Geldeintreibens dient.

die Prüfung sollte verschärft werden.

es müsste Pflicht sein raus zu gehen und am Gewässer zu Fischen.

dort sollten Fische Fachgerecht getötet werden und gezeigt werden wie man zb. Haken richtig löst.

ich Denke nur dann würde sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennen aber das würde wiederum zu viel abschrecken und schon ist wieder ein Loch mehr im Staatssäckle.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> #4Falsch denn die die ich Angler und Naturschützer nenne haben mit den von Dir genannten nix am Hut weil sie der Meinung sind Angler wären eben *keine Naturschützer.*



ich verstehe schon was du meinst aber hier in diesem Lande leben wir nun mal in einem Rechtsstaat und jeder der in diesem Land einen Fischereischein erwirbt, darf sich Angler schimpfen.

Ich für meinen Teil habe einen Schein und nenne mich Angler aber eben nicht NATURSCHÜTZER, obwohl ich immer nen Müllsack dabeihabe, fremden Unrat beseitige und versuche, mich so gut es geht an alle Bestimmungen zu halten. 

Und wenn irgendwo steht, dass der waidgerechte Umgang mit gefangenen Lebewesen Tierschutz ist, sollte man mal darüner nachdenken, ob bei ner Gesetzesfindung nicht immer auch gewisse Lobbyinteressen ne Rolle spielen.


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> mir geht es hier nicht um eine Grundsatzdiskusion was der Fisch alles als schlimm und schmerzhaft empfindet sondern darum das hier einige Angler mal von dem hohen Ross runter kommen müssen alleine durch diese lächerliche Prüfung Natur und Tierschützer zu sein.
> 
> Gruss:Fränk



Zustimmung


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> Wenn ein Angler die Gewässer und Ökosysteme ausschließlich schützen würde, dürfte er sich Naturschützer nennen, dann aber nicht mehr in Besagten angeln. Veilleicht können wir uns ja auf den Begriff "Naturschützende Tierquäler" einigen #c



Punkt 1 wär er dann kein Angler

Punkt 2 gehört er dann warscheinlich einer Vereinigung an die man an meiner Sigantur ableiten kann.  Was auch nicht viel mit Natur und Tierschutz im eigentlichem Sinn zu tun hat #6

Viel eher "Naturschützende Tierquäler" und Geldeintreiber


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> ich bin nicht gegen eine Prüfung sondern nur gegen die jetzige Prüfung die in meinen Augen keine ist sondern nur dem Zwecke des Geldeintreibens dient.
> Gruss:Fränk



ich glaube, da kommen wir der sache schon näher, ich sag nur Föderalismus.
Es gibt Bundesländer wie beispielsweise Brandenburg (da hab ich die Prüfung gemacht) und da schafft sie jeder, muss noch nicht mal vrher ne agnel in der hand gehabt haben. Dann gibt es aber auch Bundesländer, wo man zum Theorieteil noch ne praktische Prüfung ablegen muss, was ich auf jeden Fall begrüße.

Zum Sinn der aktuellen Prüfung, jetzt nur auf Brandenburg bezogen, dage ich nur: 100% der Prüflingen haben letzes Jahr mit mir zusammen bestanden, bei immerhin 40 Teilnehmer und da waren einige dabei, die Fische vorher nur ausm Fischmarkt kannten.


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Punkt 1 wär er dann kein Angler
> 
> Punkt 2 gehört er dann warscheinlich einer Vereinigung an die man an meiner Sigantur ableiten kann.  Was auch nicht viel mit Natur und Tierschutz im eigentlichem Sinn zu tun hat #6
> 
> Viel eher "Naturschützende Tierquäler" und Geldeintreiber



du widerlegst Dich leider gerade selber, wenn ein Naturschützer kein Angler ist, wie kann dann ein Angler ein Naturschützer sein?

Ich glaub mit C&R brauchen wir jetzt hier nicht auch noch anfangen, solche diskussionen laufen ähnlich ab, blos meistens mit noch mehr persönlichen Angriffen...


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Zitat von *Ollek* 

 
_#4Falsch denn die die ich Angler und Naturschützer nenne haben mit den von Dir genannten nix am Hut weil sie der Meinung sind Angler wären eben *keine Naturschützer.*_



das sehe ich jetzt aber als Unterstellung.

ich sammel meinen Müll auch immer ein und verhalte mich so gut wie ich kann im Sinne der Natur und der Fische aber deshalb bin ich trotzdem,nur dadurch das ich Angler bin,kein ausgesprochener Natürschützer.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Morgen Mädels!

Hier geht es ja grad richtig heftig zu! Kühlt mal ab. Ollek nimmt sich eine Wurst und Fränk eine halbe Blondes, dann wirds schon wieder!


Aber nochmal zum Thema Naturschutz. Sicherlich gibt es einzelne Projekte, die von einem wie auch immer gearteten Schutzgedanken getragen sind. Dem allergrößten Teil des Anglerschaft dürfte aber der Schutz ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen. Was habe ich innerlich aufgeheult, als ich bei einem Arbeitsdienst live mit ansehen musste, wie eine Biberburg zerstört wurde. Argumente für diesen Raubbau gab es eigentlich keine, außer dass der Biber die angrenzenden Wiesen recht unordentlich überschwemmte. Und wieder ein Stück Wildnis weniger...

Also nochmal, mit dem Wort "Naturschutz" sollten wir Angler vorsichtig umgehen. Wer an Einläufen von Atomkraftwerken fischt, kann mir nicht erzählen, auch nur irgendwas mit "Natur" am Hut zu haben. Da passt dann irgend etwas nicht zusammen.  

Was wir Angler allerdings schon vermögen, ist eine gewisses "Verstehen" von ökologischen Zusammenhänge zu entwickeln. Wer nicht nur Fisch sieht, sondern auch mal den Blick schweifen lässt, wird sich im Laufe der Zeit quasi zu einem Experten für das spezielle Ökosystem seines Gewässers entwickeln (eine gewisse Naturbelassenheit desselben vorausgesetzt). Daraus können sich durchaus Gedanken und Handlungen des aktiven Naturschutzes ableiten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@Kohlmeise:|good:

Was soll man dazu noch hinzufügen...? #c

Wenn doch nur Alle so denken würden...


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Fränk67, helf mir doch mal kurz, dann muss Ick hier nich blättern wie´n Clown...Wo steht der Post , wo sich jemand (Angler) als Tier/Naturschützer darstellt??? Aussagekräftig ...


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Morgen Mädels!
> 
> Hier geht es ja grad richtig heftig zu! Kühlt mal ab. Ollek nimmt sich eine Wurst und Fränk eine halbe Blondes, dann wirds schon wieder!
> 
> 
> Aber nochmal zum Thema Naturschutz. Sicherlich gibt es einzelne Projekte, die von einem wie auch immer gearteten Schutzgedanken getragen sind. Dem allergrößten Teil des Anglerschaft dürfte aber der Schutz ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen. Was habe ich innerlich aufgeheult, als ich bei einem Arbeitsdienst live mit ansehen musste, wie eine Biberburg zerstört wurde. Argumente für diesen Raubbau gab es eigentlich keine, außer dass der Biber die angrenzenden Wiesen recht unordentlich überschwemmte. Und wieder ein Stück Wildnis weniger...
> 
> Also nochmal, mit dem Wort "Naturschutz" sollten wir Angler vorsichtig umgehen. Wer an Einläufen von Atomkraftwerken fischt, kann mir nicht erzählen, auch nur irgendwas mit "Natur" am Hut zu haben. Da passt dann irgend etwas nicht zusammen.
> 
> Was wir Angler allerdings schon vermögen, ist eine gewisses "Verstehen" von ökologischen Zusammenhänge zu entwickeln. Wer nicht nur Fisch sieht, sondern auch mal den Blick schweifen lässt, wird sich im Laufe der Zeit quasi zu einem Experten für das spezielle Ökosystem seines Gewässers entwickeln (eine gewisse Naturbelassenheit desselben vorausgesetzt). Daraus können sich durchaus Gedanken und Handlungen des aktiven Naturschutzes ableiten.


 
Hallo.

sehr schöner und treffender Beitrag.

es ist nun mal Fakt das beim Angeln Dinge passieren die mit Natur und Tierschutz nicht in einklang zu bringen sind auch wenn diese(hoffentlich)unabsichtlich passieren.

jedoch geht es um das Thema Sportfischerprüfung und ich bin nicht der Meinung das man durch den erwerb des selben Automatisch ein Natur und Tierschützer ist aber vile hier sind fest davon überzeugt.

ich persönlich gehe sogar so weit das ich nicht dort Angel wo ein Vögelchen seine junge aufzieht oder ausbrühtet weil diese dadurch mächtig unter Stress stehen.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Morgen Mädels!
> 
> Hier geht es ja grad richtig heftig zu! Kühlt mal ab. Ollek nimmt sich eine Wurst und Fränk eine halbe Blondes, dann wirds schon wieder!
> 
> 
> Aber nochmal zum Thema Naturschutz. Sicherlich gibt es einzelne Projekte, die von einem wie auch immer gearteten Schutzgedanken getragen sind. Dem allergrößten Teil des Anglerschaft dürfte aber der Schutz ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen. Was habe ich innerlich aufgeheult, als ich bei einem Arbeitsdienst live mit ansehen musste, wie eine Biberburg zerstört wurde. Argumente für diesen Raubbau gab es eigentlich keine, außer dass der Biber die angrenzenden Wiesen recht unordentlich überschwemmte. Und wieder ein Stück Wildnis weniger...
> 
> Also nochmal, mit dem Wort "Naturschutz" sollten wir Angler vorsichtig umgehen. Wer an Einläufen von Atomkraftwerken fischt, kann mir nicht erzählen, auch nur irgendwas mit "Natur" am Hut zu haben. Da passt dann irgend etwas nicht zusammen.
> 
> Was wir Angler allerdings schon vermögen, ist eine gewisses "Verstehen" von ökologischen Zusammenhänge zu entwickeln. Wer nicht nur Fisch sieht, sondern auch mal den Blick schweifen lässt, wird sich im Laufe der Zeit quasi zu einem Experten für das spezielle Ökosystem seines Gewässers entwickeln (eine gewisse Naturbelassenheit desselben vorausgesetzt). Daraus können sich durchaus Gedanken und Handlungen des aktiven Naturschutzes ableiten.



ach Menno, jetzt hast du der Diskussion hier aber gewaltig den Saft abgedreht, war doch gerade so schön am hin und her springen, wie beim tennis aber auch muss Dir zustimmen...ganz klar |good:


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> ich verstehe schon was du meinst aber hier in diesem Lande leben wir nun mal in einem Rechtsstaat und jeder der in diesem Land einen Fischereischein erwirbt, darf sich Angler schimpfen.



Genau wie Autofahrer und Fachkräfte sich dann Autofahrer oder Fachkraft schimpfen dürfen, ob sie es wirkich sind zeigt dann die Zeit und filtert entsprechende Experten von der Bildfläche da sie scheinbar doch nicht in der Lage waren mit ihrer Aufgabe klar zu kommen... (siehe Beispiele hier im Thread)

Bei Anglern siehts nicht anders aus, leider leider sind zu wenige da die dieses kontrolieren.#c Sorry dafür kann der Umstand nix



Kampfler schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe einen Schein und nenne mich Angler aber eben nicht NATURSCHÜTZER, obwohl ich immer nen Müllsack dabeihabe, fremden Unrat beseitige und versuche, mich so gut es geht an alle Bestimmungen zu halten.



|bigeyesWie nennst du dich dann Naturfrevler?  Ich glaube doch eher nicht oder? (und kanns mir auch nicht denken)

Auch du hast sicher für die Statuten unterschrieben und da brauchts noch nichtmal den neuerlich gerelten FS für die älteren Herrschaften die Angeln ebenso als Naturverbundenheit ansehen und sich an geltende Rechtslage halten.  

*Jeder ist Naturschützer auf seine Interessenspezifische Auslegung die in unserem Fall Angeln Fische und Gewässer bedeutet.
*
und wer sich da ausschliesst, der sollte seine Einstellung gegenüber dem Angeln bedenken und nich die sich dem Anschliessen.:g

Allein die Zahl der echten Frevler wird rapide ansteigen...Blinkerkatzes Beitrag wird fast auf den Tag genau 4 Jahre alt in dem er die Abschaffung fordert...nun will er plötzlich eine Kostenexplosion für Gastkarten..|kopfkratWarum wohl

|bigeyesDa stimmt doch was nicht????

Oder sind einige aus ihrem Dornröschenschlaf endlich erwacht?  Ist nicht auch die Gastkartenregelung 4 Jahre alt??



Kampfler schrieb:


> Und wenn irgendwo steht, dass der waidgerechte Umgang mit gefangenen Lebewesen Tierschutz ist, sollte man mal darüner nachdenken, ob bei ner Gesetzesfindung nicht immer auch gewisse Lobbyinteressen ne Rolle spielen.



Er ist bei aller tierschutzrechlichen Relevanz unter Berücksichtigung verschiedener Vorgaben toleriert und erlaubt.

Allein die Auslegungen dieses Sachverhalts wäre einen neuen Thread wert der mit nem grossem *C *beginnt und mit einem grossen *R* endet... aber da fehlt mir jetzt echt der Bock #6


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyesWie nennst du dich dann Naturfrevler?  Ich glaube doch eher nicht oder? (und kanns mir auch nicht denken)



Ich bezeichne mich auch nicht als Naturfrevler, ich bezeichne mich als anglender Naturliebhaber #6

es muss doch auch was zwischen Naturschützer oder Naturfrevler geben, gibt doch auch nicht nur schwarz und weiß oder?

Und mit den Gesetzen meine ich nur, dass gerade in Gesetzestexten, bei deren Erstellung gewissen Interessengruppen mitwirken, meistens gegenteiliges  draufsteht als eigentlich drin ist.

Bestes Beispiel ist doch die sogenannte Umweltprämie oder Abwrackprämie, steckt nicht ein bissel Naturschutz dri, wird aber von gewissen Personen so geschimpft #q aber dieses Thema ist hier eindeutig OT


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> @ Fränk67, helf mir doch mal kurz, dann muss Ick hier nich blättern wie´n Clown...Wo steht der Post , wo sich jemand (Angler) als Tier/Naturschützer darstellt??? Aussagekräftig ...


 
Hallo.

die mühe musst du dir schon selber machen,die alle aufzuzählen wäre zu viel des guten.

es gibt hier jede Menge Beiträge wo geschrieben steht das man trottel ohne Prüfung nicht auf die Fische loslassen sollte weil die ja keine Ahnung von der Natur und den Fischen hätten.

solche Sätze bedeuten für mich gleichzeitig das nur geprüfte Angler diese Ahnung haben.

ich würde mit dir wetten das von 10 Junganglern mit Prüfung 8 zb. ein frisch eingesätes Feld nicht erkennen würden und einfach trüber stampfen würden und es gibt noch viele andere Beispiele aber was solls.

die haben die Prüfung und somit allwissend.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Naja, Ich habe z.b. noch nie einen Angler getroffen, der sagte "Ich habe einen Fischereischein, und bin deswegen jetzt Tier/Naturschützer". Aber, Ich habe schon Angler getroffen, die durch Ihre (okay da stimm ich zu , lächerliche) Prüfung zu der Ansicht gekommen sind..."Ey das ist doch Scheixxe, wer zum Teufel lässt den hier 20m Schnur am Ufer liegen" 

Diese wurden dann entsorgt, und er hat gerade etwas für die Natur/Hunde/Spaziergänger etc. getan.

Tierschutz: Wir haben ja auch ganzjährig geschütze Fische. Du fängst einen solchen, lässt diesen wiedr in sein Element... Was hast Du gerade getan ? Der Fisch muss/soll geschützt werden ... In meinen Augen vollziehen wir (Angler) da Tier/Artenschutz...

Sicher trage Ich (um himmels willen) kein Greenpeace/Peta Shirt, aber das was Ich mache, schont/schützt meine/unser Gewässer/Ufer/Fische u.s.w. 

Also auf den Punkt: Wir sind schon der selben Meinung...Auch wenn DU Dich selbst nicht als Tier/Naturschützer siehst (was wir ja auch eigendlich nicht sind) schützt Du diese trotzdem ....  Und das macht Dich/Uns in den AUgen von Spaziergängern und anderen zu einem guten Menschen...Der nicht nur Angelt sondern auch an die Natur/Umwelt denkt ...


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne mich auch nicht als Naturfrevler, ich bezeichne mich als anglender Natur*lieb*haber #6


 
Ich habe mal gelernt bzw. gehört jemand der etwas "lieb" hat :l schützt es auch. 

Kann sein das ich da jetzt gänzlich falsch liege oder etwas verwechsle...



Kampfler schrieb:


> es muss doch auch was zwischen Naturschützer oder Naturfrevler geben, gibt doch auch nicht nur schwarz und weiß oder?



|znaikaas ist eine Frage allein der Ansicht und man sollte sich nicht auf niedrigere Ansichtsstufen herablassen und das so sehen wie andere die unter einem stehen.

Bsp.  Die gute Pe*a und andere Vereine sehen in uns die Frevler.

|kopfkratHaben sie Recht?

Ja wenn ich mich auf diese Stufe herablasse... aber diesen Gefallen tue ich diesen Leuten nicht.  Da ich (wir Angler) von oben auf diese Heuchler herunterschauen.

Und von daher gibt es tatsächlich nur eine Definition.
Entweder ganz (den Angler Statuten entsprechend ist schon ausreichend) oder gar nicht (der Pe*a rechtgebend)


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo

lass uns nicht streiten,ich hab da keinen Bock drauf.

aber muss du es nicht so sehen und sattelst du das Pferd nicht von hinten auf?

hättest du den Fisch in der Schonzeit Nicht gefangen hättest du ihn noch mehr geschützt?

wir Drehen uns im Kreis.

könnten wir uns darauf einigen das wir unser möglichstest tun die Natur und die Tiere pfleglich zu behandeln obwohl wir uns ein hobby ausgesucht haben unter dem Natur und Tiere schon mal Leiden müssen?

Gruss:Fränk

p.s. unsere Feuerwehr und das 3. und 4 Schuljahr unserer Grundschule gehen auch 2 mal im Jahr an den Gewässern Müll sammeln und das sind keine Angler


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> hättest du den Fisch in der Schonzeit Nicht gefangen hättest du ihn noch mehr geschützt?


 

Ich rede von GANZJÄHRIG GESCHONTEN "Rote Liste Fische"


Nich von Schonzeiten allgemein #6


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Zitat:
Zitat von *Kampfler* 

 
_Ich bezeichne mich auch nicht als Naturfrevler, ich bezeichne mich als anglender Natur*lieb*haber #6
_

Ich habe mal gelernt bzw. gehört jemand der etwas "lieb" hat :l schützt es auch. 

Kann sein das ich da jetzt gänzlich falsch liege oder etwas verwechsle...

KRASS,um das so zu sehen wie du müsste man Gott sein.

ich Liebe die Natur aber trotzdem kann ich es nicht verhindern das ich ihr beim Angeln manchmal Weh tue.

deshalb bin ich aber noch lange kein frevler sondern trotzdem ein Naturliebhaber.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ich rede von GANZJÄHRIG GESCHONTEN "Rote Liste Fische"
> 
> 
> Nich von Schonzeiten allgemein #6


 

naja,das Spielt nicht wirklich eine Rolle.

wie hättest du es verhindern können den Fisch zu fangen und evtl.sogar abschlagen zu müssen?

wie gesagt,beim Angeln kommt es immer wieder mal zu Situationen die nicht gerade angenehm sind aber damit müssen wir als Angler leben wenn wir unser hobby betreiben wollen.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelernt bzw. gehört jemand der etwas "lieb" hat :l schützt es auch.
> 
> *ich persönlich liebe Fische, fange sie aber auch und esse sie, in dem Moment bin ich kein Schützer mehr oder? *
> 
> Kann sein das ich da jetzt gänzlich falsch liege oder etwas verwechsle...
> 
> 
> 
> |znaika:*Das ist eine Frage allein der Ansicht* und man sollte sich nicht auf niedrigere Ansichtsstufen herablassen und das so sehen wie andere die unter einem stehen.
> 
> *sehr treffend bezeichnet aber warum verurteilst du dann die Ansichten Anderer, letztlich kommt es doch auf die Definition des Begriffs Naturschutz an und die legen allein hier im AB schon diverse Leute unterschiedlich aus*
> 
> Bsp.  Die gute Pe*a und andere Vereine sehen in uns die Frevler.
> 
> |kopfkratHaben sie Recht?
> 
> Ja wenn ich mich auf diese Stufe herablasse... aber diesen Gefallen tue ich diesen Leuten nicht.  Da ich (wir Angler) von oben auf diese Heuchler herunterschauen.
> 
> *es gibt sicher auch für anders denkende genug Argumente, die Angler, sollten sie sich als Naturschützer bezeichnen, als Heuchler entlarven.*
> 
> Und von daher gibt es tatsächlich nur eine Definition.
> Entweder ganz (den Angler Statuten entsprechend ist schon ausreichend) oder gar nicht (der Pe*a rechtgebend)



*kann mich nur Wiederholen, wir halten uns zwar alle an Statuten und Gesetze aber wenn man diese mal genauer unter die Lupe nimmt,sollte man schnell erkennen, das auch diese oft widersprüchlich sind. Beispiel: Waidgerechtes Töten, steht in jedem Fischereigesetzestext und ist unlogisch in sich, entweder töte ich ein Tier oder ich lasse es am Leben, sobald es tot ist, kann ich nicht behaupten, es geschützt zu haben oder?*


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo.

ich kann nicht nachvollziehen mit welchen Argumten man uns Angler als Tierschützer bezeichnen kann.

wir Töten und verletzen nun mal Tiere um unseren Hobby zu frönen,das ist Fakt.

wenn Waidgerechtes Töten jetzt schon Tierschutz sein soll dann weiß ich es auch nicht.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> *kann mich nur Wiederholen, wir halten uns zwar alle an Statuten und Gesetze aber wenn man diese mal genauer unter die Lupe nimmt,sollte man schnell erkennen, das auch diese oft widersprüchlich sind. Beispiel: Waidgerechtes Töten, steht in jedem Fischereigesetzestext und ist unlogisch in sich, entweder töte ich ein Tier oder ich lasse es am Leben, sobald es tot ist, kann ich nicht behaupten, es geschützt zu haben oder?*



#6 @ Kampfler 

Du bist ein sehr patenter Diskussionspartner und ich freue mich das es Leute wie dich gibt, aber nix für ungut für mich ist hier jetzt Schluss (mal wieder|supergri) ich denke *alle* deine Fragen wurden tatsächlich im Thread auch von mir beantwortet,

 aber mir wirds dann doch zu stressig hier alles neu aufzurollen.


  Ich denke ich habe meine Beweggründe für dieses Thema hier im Thread hinreichend und für zumindest einige erklärbar dargestellt und viele mögen mich für Arrogant oder wie auch immer halten.#c

  Aber der einzige Grund heute wieder was zu diesem Thema zu schreiben ist hier klar definiert und beruht entweder auf einem Massiven Widerspruch seitens des Threaderstellers Blinkerkatze oder aber einer Erleuchtung seinerseits nach nunmehr 4 Jahren Touristenschein für *Jedermann*, das sei dahingestellt.  



(PS: an Gründler falls er mitliest hier wurde auch nix aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen)



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> |peinlich Für für Deutschland!
> Wer ist für das abschaffen des Fischereischeins in Deutschland.
> Also ich ja.#v





blinkerkatze schrieb:


> aber wenn ich so was lese kann ich nur sagen das eine Angelkarte für Urlauber am Tag 50€ kosten soll.





@ die anderen die das nicht so sehen wie ich...


  Tut mir aber einen Gefallen wenn der FS in Zukunft nicht mehr überall Pflicht sein sollte, macht keine Traurigkeitsthreads auf und schimpft über Gastangler die nicht mit den Beständen, Fischen und der Natur so umgehen wie andere es in früheren Zeiten mal gelehrt bekommen haben.. unabhängig über Qualität der einzelnen Länderspezifischen Lehrgänge.

  Das würde mich echt treffen:c#d


Gruss und schönen Thread noch #h


----------



## Schwamm

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Man darf bei der Diskussion nicht vergessen, dass Angler, besonders die vereinsmäßig organisierten, nicht nur am Naturschutz gemessenwerden sollten, sondern auch an der Wiederherstellung der Natur.

Hätte es nicht den Einsatz vieler Anglervereine und Landesverbände gegeben, wären beispielsweise heute im Rhein nicht wieder Lachse beheimatet. Es werden von uns Gewässer renaturiert, heimische Arten, nicht nur Fischarten, sondern auch andere Wassertiere durch Besatz- und Schutzmaßnahmen gehegt.

Ich finde die Sichtweise, dass Angler sowas wie Naturfeinde sind, ein wenig stereotyp und nicht besonders vorurteilsfrei.


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Waidgerechtes Töten, bedeutet nicht TIERSCHUTZ, wird aber über das TIERSCHUTZGESETZ geregelt....... Ist das so schwer zu verstehen


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

und ich dachte in früheren Zeiten hätte es keine Sportfischerprüfung gegeben,man lernt nie aus.

damals waren das sicher harte Zeiten für die Fische und die Natur wenn ich bedenke das niemand diese Superprüfung hatte.

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## Master Hecht

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich finde den Fischereischein überflüssig...so werden neu angelnde Leute gleich wieder abgeschreckt...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Waidgerechtes Töten, bedeutet nicht TIERSCHUTZ, wird aber über das TIERSCHUTZGESETZ geregelt....... Ist das so schwer zu verstehen


 
nein es ist ganz einfach zu verstehen.

aber du sagst ja du wärest TIERSCHÜTZER aber wie willst du das sein wenn du Tiere Tötest und verletzt nur aus Gründen eines Hobbys.

denk mal drüber nach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich bin kein Tierschützer sondern versuche nur so gut wie es geht ordentlich mit den Tieren umzugehen


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

so für mich ist jetzt hier auch schluss, muss ja nebenbei arbeitstechnisch noch was schaffen |supergri

war aber alles in allem ne anregende Diskussionrunde, morgen gerne wieder #h

@Ollek danke für die Blumen, sollte doch aber der normale Umgang miteinander sein und auch wenn ich bei diesem Thema teilweise anderer Meinung bin als Du, respektiere ich Deine Meinung und Dich als angenehmen Diskussionspartner


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> Ich finde den Fischereischein überflüssig...so werden neu angelnde Leute gleich wieder abgeschreckt...
> 
> mfg Master Hecht


 

nein,die Prüfung ist nicht überflüssig sondern viel zu Leicht.

heutzutage muss man fast überall eine Prüfung für alles mögliche ablegen aber die Prüfung sollte auch sinnvoll sein und nicht nur Abzocke


----------



## Barsch-Guru

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> langsam wird es ja auch wieder Sachlich und Fair.
> 
> ich bin nicht gegen eine Prüfung sondern nur gegen die jetzige Prüfung die in meinen Augen keine ist sondern nur dem Zwecke des Geldeintreibens dient.
> 
> die Prüfung sollte verschärft werden.
> 
> es müsste Pflicht sein raus zu gehen und am Gewässer zu Fischen.
> 
> dort sollten Fische Fachgerecht getötet werden und gezeigt werden wie man zb. Haken richtig löst.
> 
> ich Denke nur dann würde sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennen aber das würde wiederum zu viel abschrecken und schon ist wieder ein Loch mehr im Staatssäckle.
> 
> Gruss:Fränk


 
Das war dein, mit Abstand, bestes Posting hier in diesem Thread heute. 

Ich versteh nur nicht warum du die ganze Zeit auf Naturschutz und Tierschutz rumreitest?!

Erklärst du´s mir bitte?!

Grüße Alex

PS: Ich denke nämlich du machst dir da gerade einen Spaß draus ein paar hier an der Nase rumzuführen!


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> @Ollek danke für die Blumen, sollte doch aber der normale Umgang miteinander sein und auch wenn ich bei diesem Thema teilweise anderer Meinung bin als Du, respektiere ich Deine Meinung und Dich als angenehmen Diskussionspartner



Darauf noch ein...#g

Gruss


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> nein es ist ganz einfach zu verstehen.
> 
> aber du sagst ja du wärest TIERSCHÜTZER aber wie willst du das sein


 

Zeig mir meine Post wo Ich Aussagekräftig behaupte Ich sei TIERSCHÜTZER


EDIT: was man ausserhalb der Angelei als TIERSCHÜTZER versteht


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> so für mich ist jetzt hier auch schluss, muss ja nebenbei arbeitstechnisch noch was schaffen |supergri
> 
> war aber alles in allem ne anregende Diskussionrunde, morgen gerne wieder #h
> 
> @Ollek danke für die Blumen, sollte doch aber der normale Umgang miteinander sein und auch wenn ich bei diesem Thema teilweise anderer Meinung bin als Du, respektiere ich Deine Meinung und Dich als angenehmen Diskussionspartner


 ich sehe ihn mittlerweile eher als einen demagogen und verdreher von argumenten und ich habe den eindruck das er darauf in gewisser weise irgendwo geschult worden ist


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Zeig mir meine Post wo Ich Aussagekräftig behaupte Ich sei TIERSCHÜTZER
> 
> 
> EDIT: was man ausserhalb der Angelei als TIERSCHÜTZER versteht


 

Tierschutz: Wir haben ja auch ganzjährig geschütze Fische. Du fängst einen solchen, lässt diesen wiedr in sein Element... Was hast Du gerade getan ? Der Fisch muss/soll geschützt werden ... In meinen Augen vollziehen wir (Angler) da Tier/Artenschutz...

Sicher trage Ich (um himmels willen) kein Greenpeace/Peta Shirt, aber das was Ich mache, schont/schützt meine/unser Gewässer/Ufer/Fische u.s.w.


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Das war dein, mit Abstand, bestes Posting hier in diesem Thread heute.
> 
> Ich versteh nur nicht warum du die ganze Zeit auf Naturschutz und Tierschutz rumreitest?!
> 
> Erklärst du´s mir bitte?!
> 
> Grüße Alex
> 
> PS: Ich denke nämlich du machst dir da gerade einen Spaß draus ein paar hier an der Nase rumzuführen!


 

aus folgendem Grund.

hier wurde die frage gestellt ob die Sportfischerprüfung sinnvoll ist und ich finde sie in der jetzigen Form als unsinn wie schon mehrfach erwähnt.

die die dafür sind argumentieren immer(oft) damit das sie durch ablegen der prüfung schliesslich ahnung von natur und tierschutz hätten und alle anderen trottel wären die nicht waidgerecht mit den tieren umgehen.

dieses argument lasse ich nicht gelten weil ein angler kein tier und naturschützer wird nur durch bestehen der prüfung.

jemand der tiere tötet aus hobbygründen ist nicht deren schützer.

wenn ich tierschützer werden wöllte dürfte ich mit sicherheit nicht angeln gehen aber ich stehe trotzdem dazu.

gruss:fränk


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> was man ausserhalb der Angelei als TIERSCHÜTZER versteht


 


fränk67 schrieb:


> Tierschutz: Wir haben ja auch ganzjährig geschütze Fische. Du fängst einen solchen, lässt diesen wiedr in sein Element... Was hast Du gerade getan ? Der Fisch muss/soll geschützt werden ... In meinen Augen vollziehen wir (Angler) da Tier/Artenschutz...
> 
> Sicher trage Ich (um himmels willen) kein Greenpeace/Peta Shirt, aber das was Ich mache, schont/schützt meine/unser Gewässer/Ufer/Fische u.s.w.


 

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat







EDIT: Für @ die nicht zurückblättern, das zweite Zitat ist von mir, Fränk hat nur die 





> nicht gesetzt....Nich das es jemand falsch versteht


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> ich sehe ihn mittlerweile eher als einen demagogen und verdreher von argumenten und ich habe den eindruck das er darauf in gewisser weise irgendwo geschult worden ist



Warum sollte hier im ab irgendjemand demagogisch argumentieren? 
Unterschiedliche Meinungen machen doch erst den Reiz zum diskutieren aus oder? Wären wir alle der gleichen Meinung, gäbe es bestimmt keine Foren.

Kann allerdings nur von der heutigen Diskussion ausgehen, weiß nicht was er sonst noch so geschrieben hat.
man darf halt in nem Forum nicht davon ausgehen, gerade bei solchen Themen jemand anderen von seiner Meinung zu überzeugen. Wir alle tun hier unsere Meinung kund und ob die jemand annimmt oder veteufelt ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.

Egal wer hier in dem fred was auch immer zum naturschutz schreibt, am Ende gehen wir alle gern zum Angeln ans Wasser und es wird hoffentlich keiner dabei sein, der seine Mülleimer am Angelplatz hinterlässt.


----------



## Hai67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen,hab mir gerade mal ein paar meinungen zu dem thema durchgelesen.angeln ist in vielen köpfen nur noch komertz.wenn man mal schaut was heute alles zum thema angeln (nur ein beispiel ) gibt,da brauchste doch gar keine wohnung bzw. kein haus mehr.boote,zelte,echolot,bissanzeiger,usw. aber die nachfrage ist da und um so mehr nachfrage besteht,um so mehr stellt sich die industrie darauf ein.
man zahlt ja auch GEZ,weil man fernsehen möchte,war früher auch nicht so,und das mit dem ganzen nur kohle rausgeschlagen wird ist uns wirklich allen klar.dumme und solche die halt meinen mit lebewesen genauso umzugehen als mit ihrem fernseher,tun mir auch sehr sehr leid.bin aber auch dennoch für eine prüfung !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

das hab ich mich auch die ganze zeit gefragt aber wenn ich sehe wie hier einige argumente völlig kleinkariert zerlegt werden wie zb. naturschutz,naturliebhaber oder frevler dann kommen mir doch erhebliche zweifel.

deine posts waren einwandfrei zu verstehen aber es wurde in schulmeistermanier nachgefragt als ob man es hier mit kleinen kindern zu tun hätte.


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Hai67 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelkollegen,hab mir gerade mal ein paar meinungen zu dem thema durchgelesen.angeln ist in vielen köpfen nur noch komertz.wenn man mal schaut was heute alles zum thema angeln (nur ein beispiel ) gibt,da brauchste doch gar keine wohnung bzw. kein haus mehr.boote,zelte,echolot,bissanzeiger,usw. aber die nachfrage ist da und um so mehr nachfrage besteht,um so mehr stellt sich die industrie darauf ein.
> man zahlt ja auch GEZ,weil man fernsehen möchte,war früher auch nicht so,und das mit dem ganzen nur kohle rausgeschlagen wird ist uns wirklich allen klar.dumme und solche die halt meinen mit lebewesen genauso umzugehen als mit ihrem fernseher,tun mir auch sehr sehr leid.bin aber auch dennoch für eine prüfung !!!!!!!!!!!!


 
ich ja auch nur nicht so wie bisher


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Für @ die nicht zurückblättern, das zweite Zitat ist von mir, Fränk hat nur die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicht gesetzt....Nich das es jemand falsch versteht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ups,sorry.
> 
> hab ich gerade erst gesehen.
> 
> warum fragst du nach Tierschutz ausserhalb des Angels?
> 
> es kommt hier ums Angeln
> 
> gruss:fränk
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> Warum sollte hier im ab irgendjemand demagogisch argumentieren?
> .



@ Kampfler

|rolleyesHabs grade in einem Zitat von ihm bei dir gesehen, 

Also wenn wenn ich vorhätte "Argumente" von Ihm oder anderen zu verdrehen hätte ich ihn aufgrund seiner ersten Postings hier im Thread nicht schon seit geraumer Zeit auf die Ignorliste gesetzt. #4 

(bevor du ein falsches Bild bekommst denn wir haben uns trotz Kontroverse gut verstanden und nix verdreht)

Denn hätte ich das gewollt würde ich jemand mit diesen Argumenten und Einstellung wie "Angler haben nix mit Naturschutz zu tun" nicht ignorieren da er mir eine Steilvorlage nach der anderen liefert und ganz ohne etwas zu verdrehen.

Mir ist es einfach zu blö**e mit solchen Gesellen vernünftig zu diskutieren.  Kontrovers ja aber nicht auf dieser Schiene.


----------



## gründler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> (PS: an Gründler falls er mitliest hier wurde auch nix aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen)


 
Off Topic.on

Leidest du an Verfolgungswahn,ich kenn da ne gute Frau Doktor.

Und für sie Zukunft tue mir ein gefallen,lösch mich aus deinem Gedankengut und beachte mich nicht mehr,das hilft uns beiden ungemein.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



gründler schrieb:


> Off Topic.on
> 
> Leidest du an Verfolgungswahn,ich kenn da ne gute Frau Doktor.
> 
> Und für sie Zukunft tue mir ein gefallen,lösch mich aus deinem Gedankengut und beachte mich nicht mehr,das hilft uns beiden ungemein.
> Vielen Dank.



Bist da öfter in Behandlung was?

 Ich wusste das du dich früher oder später meldest und bevor du mir wieder etwas diesbezüglich ankeidest., aber mach dir nix draus dein Wunsch sei mir befehl.#h


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

also leute, so komm ich nie zum arbeiten...köstlich, wenn ich jetzt schon feierabend hätte #g


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Kampfler
> 
> |rolleyesHabs grade in einem Zitat von ihm bei dir gesehen,
> 
> Also wenn wenn ich vorhätte "Argumente" von Ihm oder anderen zu verdrehen hätte ich ihn aufgrund seiner ersten Postings hier im Thread nicht schon seit geraumer Zeit auf die Ignorliste gesetzt. #4
> 
> (bevor du ein falsches Bild bekommst denn wir haben uns trotz Kontroverse gut verstanden und nix verdreht)
> 
> Denn hätte ich das gewollt würde ich jemand mit diesen Argumenten und Einstellung wie "Angler haben nix mit Naturschutz zu tun" nicht ignorieren da er mir eine Steilvorlage nach der anderen liefert und ganz ohne etwas zu verdrehen.
> 
> Mir ist es einfach zu blö**e mit solchen Gesellen vernünftig zu diskutieren.  Kontrovers ja aber nicht auf dieser Schiene.


 
das meinte ich mit demagoge.

ich habe nicht geschrieben das ich mit naturschutz nichts zu tun habe. sondern nur das ich mich als angler nicht als ausgesprochenen naturschützer bezeichenen kann.

seine aussage soll anderen hier suggerieren das mir die natur egal ist.

genau so sein versuch dich mit in sein boot zu nehmen.

solche methoden sind mir durchaus bekannt und es gab früher mal länder wo man soetwas lernen konnte/musste.

ich denke der bollek weiß genau was er wie schreibt und das ganze kommt nicht von ungefähr.

zittiere das bitte auch damit er es lesen kann.

gruss:fränk


----------



## gründler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Bist da öfter in Behandlung was?
> 
> Ich wusste das du dich früher oder später meldest und bevor du mir wieder etwas diesbezüglich ankeidest., aber mach dir nix draus dein Wunsch sei mir befehl.#h


 
Hätte man mich nicht per Pn info.hätte ich es nicht gelesen.
Aber es ist mir egal was du sagst,du hast sowieso immer recht.
Ne du die Frau Doktor geht mit mir zur Jagd,solltest du Nachfrage haben lass es mich wissen.


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> das meinte ich mit demagoge.
> 
> ich habe nicht geschrieben das ich mit naturschutz nichts zu tun habe. sondern nur das ich mich als angler nicht als ausgesprochenen naturschützer bezeichenen kann.
> 
> seine aussage soll anderen hier suggerieren das mir die natur egal ist.
> 
> genau so sein versuch dich mit in sein boot zu nehmen.
> 
> solche methoden sind mir durchaus bekannt und es gab früher mal länder wo man soetwas lernen konnte/musste.
> 
> ich denke der bollek weiß genau was er wie schreibt und das ganze kommt nicht von ungefähr.
> 
> zittiere das bitte auch damit er es lesen kann.
> 
> gruss:fränk



Sieh das hier doch alles nicht so streng, sind hier nicht in ner Schule wo man brav lernen muss, was der Lehrer einem vorträgt (hehe, ich komme ursprünglich auch aus dem heute nicht mehr existenten Land). Ollek hat seine meinung, Du hast Deine, Ich hab meine und das ist auch gut so.

PS: Ältere Postings von irgendwem lese ich mir eh nicht durch, die Zeit hab ich leider nicht, außerdem können sich Meinungen im Lauf der Zeit ändern. Und ich beurteile hier keinen einzigen Forumsteilnehmer anhand des Inhalts seiner Postings. Beurteilen kann ich eine Person erst, wenn ich sie Aug in Aug gegenüberstehen habe und mal ein paar Worte von Angesicht zu Angesicht gewechselt habe.
Wie schon gesagt, für mich hat das hier nen ordentlichen Unterhaltungswert, egal wer was zum wem schreibt. Auch wenns die Postings mal persönlich werden (was ich nicht gut finde), sollte man aber dennoch bedenken, dass sich persönliche Anfeindungen gegen den virtuellen User richten und nicht gegen die Person, die dahinter am PC sitzt, denn man kennt sie ja meistens im Real-Life nicht einmal.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> sollte man aber dennoch bedenken, dass sich persönliche Anfeindungen gegen den virtuellen User richten und nicht gegen die Person, die dahinter am PC sitzt, denn man kennt sie ja meistens im Real-Life nicht einmal.


Persaönliche Anfeindungen sollte es hir gar nicht geben - aus welchem Grunde auch immer.
Lest dazu die Boardregeln durch.

Und wir werden das weiterhin verwarnen oder entsprechende User sperren.
Haltet euch also bitte ALLE an einen gesitteten Diskussionsstil.
DANKE.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Wer jetzt so persönlich weitermacht (warum und wie (clever??) auch immer), hat eine Woche Pause hier im Board.
Hoffe das war jetzt klar genug.


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> seine argumente waren unterm strich alle nicht haltbar


 

Ich denke mal egal welches Argument man Dir bringt, man hätte es sich klemmen können... Du steht da mit Deiner Meinung und nur die ist in Deinen Augen die richtige ....

Seh es doch einfach ein das auch wir Angler etwas für Natur/Tier/Umwelt u.s.w. tun können, und in meinen Augen auch müssen ... und fertig ......


So hab mir mal ebend die Nachricht in Ollek seinem Prof angeschaut .... 

Einfach nur unterste aber ganz unterste #q#q#q


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

es hat auch lange gedauert bis dir deine sinnlosen argumente ausgehen und du anfängst zu drohen aber das ist durchaus der normale verlauf.

gegen very good feelings hab ich nichts einzuwenden aber ich frage mich was genau du damit meinst.

ich muss dir gleich sagen das ich glücklich verh. bin und das in dieser richtung ganz sicher nichts zwischen uns laufen wird mein gutster bollek

gruss:fränk


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ich denke mal egal welches Argument man Dir bringt, man hätte es sich klemmen können... Du steht da mit Deiner Meinung und nur die ist in Deinen Augen die richtige ....
> 
> Seh es doch einfach ein das auch wir Angler etwas für Natur/Tier/Umwelt u.s.w. tun können, und in meinen Augen auch müssen ... und fertig ......
> 
> 
> So hab mir mal ebend die Nachricht in Ollek seinem Prof angeschaut ....
> 
> Einfach nur unterste aber ganz unterste #q#q#q


 

......und fertig.......


----------



## Kampfler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> So hab mir mal ebend die Nachricht in Ollek seinem Prof angeschaut ....
> 
> Einfach nur unterste aber ganz unterste #q#q#q



Zustimmung, geht einfach nicht sowas, bitte hiermit den Ersteller der besagten profilnachricht, hier zu erklären, was der Inhalt der Profilnachricht mit dem Thread zu tun hat und was er damit bezwecken möchte????
Wenn einem ne andere Meinung nicht passt, entweder ignorieren oder mit Argumenten widerlegen aber nicht auf solch ein Niveau absteigen...auch wenn man sich noch so über andere Meinungen aufregt


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ich denke mal egal welches Argument man Dir bringt, man hätte es sich klemmen können... Du steht da mit Deiner Meinung und nur die ist in Deinen Augen die richtige ....
> 
> Seh es doch einfach ein das auch wir Angler etwas für Natur/Tier/Umwelt u.s.w. tun können, und in meinen Augen auch müssen ... und fertig ......
> 
> 
> So hab mir mal ebend die Nachricht in Ollek seinem Prof angeschaut ....
> 
> Einfach nur unterste aber ganz unterste #q#q#q


 
wie ordnest du das ein?

*Bist da öfter in Behandlung was?
*
* Ich wusste das du dich früher oder später meldest und bevor du mir wieder etwas diesbezüglich ankeidest., aber mach dir nix draus dein Wunsch sei mir befehl*.#h 
__________________
|smash:* Catch & Eat....alles andere ist Pe*a |pftroest:*


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> Zustimmung, geht einfach nicht sowas, bitte hiermit den Ersteller der besagten profilnachricht, hier zu erklären, was der Inhalt der Profilnachricht mit dem Thread zu tun hat und was er damit bezwecken möchte????
> Wenn einem ne andere Meinung nicht passt, entweder ignorieren oder mit Argumenten widerlegen aber nicht auf solch ein Niveau absteigen...auch wenn man sich noch so über andere Meinungen aufregt


 

nun ja,von nichts kommt nichts und ich reagiere auch nur auf nachrichten die ich geschrieben bekomme und die um einiges deftiger zu lesen waren


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

So, nun reichts, eine Woche Pause..
Manche wollens wohl nicht begreifen...


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Mal kurz noch bevor mal wieder was falsch verstanden wird. 

Den Vorhalt den ich z.B. Blinkerkatze gemacht habe ist keinesfalls bösartiger Natur so wie " sieh an was du hier für Mist schreibst" oder so ähnlich. Bitte auch wenns evtl manchmal so rüberkommt so isses nicht gemeint.

Ich schätze Blinkerkatze sehr und weiss das sein Einsatz bezüglich des Stralsunder Hafens absolut löblich ist. Denn solche Angler wie ihn gibts leider zu wenig.

Allein es gab mir zu denken wie sich Meinungen diesbezüglich ändern können und ich mich frage ob er den Schein in anbetracht aller Vorgänge immernoch abschaffen will.

Ich kanns mir nicht denken bei dem gedanken den Preis für Gastkarten zu erhöhen um damit etwas bestimmtes zu erreichen.

Insofern Blinkerkatze Deine Meinug von damals wie auch heute in ehren. auch wenn du und andere es anders auffassen.


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> |peinlich Für für Deutschland!
> Wer ist für das abschaffen des Fischereischeins in Deutschland.
> Also ich ja.#v



Also wirklich!Der Fischereischein ist absolut notwendig!!!!Ansonsten könnte ja jeder Vollidiot die "Passion Fischen" ausüben.Stell die mal vor wie irgendjemand der keine Ahnung vom waidgerechten Umgang mit Fischen oder vom ordentlichen zusammenstellen der Angelrute hat, den gefangenen Fisch versorgen würde:Er würde ihn töten auch wen er das Schonmaß(von dem er nichts weiß)nicht erreicht haben sollte.Fische haben ein Recht ordendlich behandelt zu werden.

Aber wenn du dafür bist das jeder Vollidiot angeln darf,wenn du dafür bist,dass geschonte und seltene Fischarten dem Gewässer entnohmen und quallvoll sterben werden und *evtl.* sogar alle Fische der Deutschen Gewässer aussterben würden(Wenn Fische unter dem Schonmaß oder in der Schonzeit von jederman gefangen würden),dann hast du echt n Fehler im Oberstübchen !!!(Sry,aber ist doch wahr)

Im ersten Moment hört es sich vielleicht schön an nicht pauken zu müssen,aber wenn du auch nur 1.Schritt weiter gedacht hättest wärst du zu dem Entschluss gekommen,dass die ganze Sache mit Regeln und dem Fischereischein schon ihren Sinn hat.


P.Sas mit dem "evtl alle Fische der Deutschen Gewässer aussterben" ist zwar übertrieben aber möglich!!!


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Jo aber ich finde Deutschland macht die Prüfung schon seeeeehr Umfangreich, wenn man bedenkt, dass einige garkeine Prüfung haben. Aber das wenigstens der waidgerechte Umgang mit Fischen bekannt ist, ist schon notwendig. Also komplett abschaffen Auf Keinen Fall. Etwas reduzieren ( da zumindest in NRW) einige Fragen wirklich Quatsch sind bin ich für ein JA.


----------



## andy72

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Für für Deutschland!
> Wer ist für das abschaffen des Fischereischeins in Deutschland.
> Also ich ja.



also gehe ich auch mal davon aus das du keinen hast wenn dir nicht bewusst ist wie wichtig es ist leute die angeln wollen wenigstens grob auszubilden und dafür zu sensibilisieren das auch ein fisch eine fühlende kreatur ist die unsere achtung und unseren respekt verdient hat !!!!!!!:r


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Nabend,


> Also wirklich!Der Fischereischein ist absolut notwendig!!!!Ansonsten könnte ja jeder Vollidiot die "Passion Fischen" ausüben


Da stellt sich doch glatt die Frage was all die Millionen Angler weltweit von dieser Aussage halten. Denn immerhin gibts dort keine Fischereischeine.


----------



## Koalabaer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



andy72 schrieb:


> also gehe ich auch mal davon aus das du keinen hast wenn dir nicht bewusst ist wie wichtig es ist leute die angeln wollen wenigstens grob auszubilden und dafür zu sensibilisieren das auch ein fisch eine fühlende kreatur ist die unsere achtung und unseren respekt verdient hat !!!!!!!:r



und du meinst ein Fischereischein schafft das?
Ein unwaidmänischer Angler wird auch mit Fischereischein nicht besser...LEIDER!


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



andy72 schrieb:


> wie wichtig es ist leute die angeln wollen wenigstens grob auszubilden und dafür zu sensibilisieren das auch ein fisch eine fühlende kreatur ist die unsere achtung und unseren respekt verdient hat !!!!!!!:r




Absolute Zustimmung #6

Das ein Fischereischein oder die teilweise merkwürdige Ausbildung im Vorfeld das schaffen, wag' ich zu bezweifeln  :q :q


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Da stellt sich doch glatt die Frage was all die Millionen Angler weltweit von dieser Aussage halten. Denn immerhin gibts dort keine Fischereischeine.




Ja,schon.Aber hier ist ja die Rede von Deutschland...


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo,

Ok , soweit richtig. Doch warum braucht der dt. Angler den Schein und der Rest der Welt nicht?? Sind wir nun deswegen die Besseren Angler? Oder die anderen da sie die Materie auch auch ohne Zettel in der Hand beherrschen?? Mal über die Grenzen geschaut und festgestellt: "Es geht auch anders". Warum dort und nicht auch hier??


----------



## HC Wuide

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Es angeln eh schon soviele de...., ohne Angelschein wären es noch viel mehr de....!
Angelschein muss bleiben!


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



BigWels schrieb:


> Also wirklich!Der Fischereischein ist absolut notwendig!!!!Ansonsten könnte ja jeder Vollidiot die "Passion Fischen" ausüben.Stell die mal vor wie irgendjemand der keine Ahnung vom waidgerechten Umgang mit Fischen oder vom ordentlichen zusammenstellen der Angelrute hat, den gefangenen Fisch versorgen würde:Er würde ihn töten auch wen er das Schonmaß(von dem er nichts weiß)nicht erreicht haben sollte.Fische haben ein Recht ordendlich behandelt zu werden.
> 
> Aber wenn du dafür bist das jeder Vollidiot angeln darf,wenn du dafür bist,dass geschonte und seltene Fischarten dem Gewässer entnohmen und quallvoll sterben werden und *evtl.* sogar alle Fische der Deutschen Gewässer aussterben würden(Wenn Fische unter dem Schonmaß oder in der Schonzeit von jederman gefangen würden),dann hast du echt n Fehler im Oberstübchen !!!(Sry,aber ist doch wahr)
> 
> Im ersten Moment hört es sich vielleicht schön an nicht pauken zu müssen,aber wenn du auch nur 1.Schritt weiter gedacht hättest wärst du zu dem Entschluss gekommen,dass die ganze Sache mit Regeln und dem Fischereischein schon ihren Sinn hat.
> 
> 
> P.Sas mit dem "evtl alle Fische der Deutschen Gewässer aussterben" ist zwar übertrieben aber möglich!!!



glaubst du unter den scheininhabern gibts keine "idioten" oder wie auch immer du sie nennst.
und was haben schonmaße und zeiten mit dem fischereischein zu tun, die sind eh überall anders.
regeln machen sinn da hast du recht aber ob der schein in der form wie hier in d sinn macht, naja??????
und daß es auch ohne geht da brauchen wir gar nicht ins ausland die käuflichen scheine gibt es mittlerweile auch in d.

antonio


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

naja man hat eben eine "Grundausbildung". Klar es geht anders aber da wir Angler schon oft genung als Tierquäler bezeichnet werden ist es doch sinnvoll, das man einen Schein hat. Und klar gibt es auch Vollidioten unter Scheininhabern aber die gibt es beim Autoführerschein auch und da wird schließlich auch nicht diskutiert ob der Führerschein abgeschafft wird oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

was hat jetzt ein führerschein mit nem fischereischein zu tun.

antonio


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ICh sage das, weil einige meinen, oder es sich zum indest so anhört, dass weil es Vollidioten unter Scheinihabern gibt es keinen Sinn hat den SChein zu machen. Sollte nur als Vergleich dienen


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich kann mich noch gut an das Geheul erinnern, als in Meck-Pom der Touristenfischereischein eingeführt wurde. Dabei gab es den schon Jahre zuvor in Schleswig Holstein. Das sind doch Neid-Diskussionen. Wer einen Fischereischein machen musste, verteidigt seine Notwendigkeit. Schließlich hat man Geld dafür bezahlt und Zeit geopfert. Also sollen alle Anderen auch opfern und zahlen. Die Lobby besteht auf ihrer Daseinsberechtigung. Da hängt ein ganzer, deutscher Bürokratenschwanz dran, den jeder Angler mit ernährt.

Wie dann am Wasser agiert wird ist eine ganz andere Sache. Seht euch doch mal die Fischereischeininhaber an, es gibt Verantwortungsbewusste und Verantwortungslose, Ignoranten und Leute die jede Mindestmaßänderung sofort registrieren, genau wie überall. Es sind alles Menschen und so verhalten sie sich auch. Ob mit oder ohne Schein. Das hat Blinkerkatze vor ein paar Jahren schon so erkannt.
Wer das überprüfen möchte kann sich ja mal zwischen die ganzen Heringsangler quetschen. Darunter sind viele Angler mit Touristenfischereischein, also Ungeprüfte.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Das hat Blinkerkatze vor ein paar Jahren schon so erkannt.



|rolleyes tja Rosi der gute Blinkerkatze hat aber *NACH* den 4 Jahren Tourieschein auch etwas ganz anderes schon richtig erkannt, steht alles auf den letzten Seiten dieses Threads...



> Zitat von *blinkerkatze*
> 
> 
> _aber wenn ich so was lese kann ich nur sagen das eine Angelkarte für Urlauber am Tag 50€ kosten soll._


Warscheinlich ist ihm aufgefallen das manches in Deutschland eben nicht so geht wie erhofft, anderfalls kann ichs mir nicht erklären warum er vor 4 Jahren für die Abschaffung des FS ist (der nach seiner Meinung Peinlich ist für Deutschland) und heute für eine Verschärfung,sprich verteuerung der Angelkarte was ihm scheinbar nicht peinlich ist für Deutschland

Und das hat dann nix mehr mit Neid oder Missgunst zu tun, sondern da gehts ans Eingemachte siehe Hafen Stralsund. #d

Gruss


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Heute wird über eine Abschaffung des Fischereinscheines gesprochen, dann wird der Jagdschein abgeschaftt und dann wird wohl der Waffenschein abgeschafft und jeder Trottel kann machen was er will. Die Reglung ist gut warum sollte sie geändert werden? Nur um Geld und Zeit zu sparen? DAs sollte einem die Sache wert sein.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> ICh sage das, weil einige meinen, oder es sich zum indest so anhört, dass weil es Vollidioten unter Scheinihabern gibt es keinen Sinn hat den SChein zu machen. Sollte nur als Vergleich dienen



es könnte schon sinn machen aber so wie es im moment ist macht es keinen sinn.
wie schon gesagt, ob sich einer an die regeln hält oder nicht hat nichts damit zu tun, ob er nen schein(prüfung) hat oder nicht.
wenn weiterhin so lasch kontrolliertwird und die entsprechenden sanktionen hinterher ebenfalls nicht hart genug sind ändert sich nichts.hier liegt der hase im pfeffer.
die prüfung so wie sie in d gehandhabt wird ist sinnlos. zum einen macht jedes bundesland sein eigenes ding, dann ist die praxis das worauf es ankommt und guckt euch mal die praxisteile an, die kann man größtenteils knicken.und wieviele gibt es, die lernen die fragen einfach auswendig.
fragt die mal nach nem halben jahr noch mal, da wissen die gar nix mehr.

antonio
also wenn schon ne prüfung dann richtig.


----------



## Kölnbilly

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin für die Fischerreiprüfung, diese sollte allerdings nur max. 20 Euro Gebühr kosten, dann vielleicht einmalig nochmal 20 Euro für den Schein der dann aber auf Lebenszeit gelten soll/muss! Jedes Jahr/alle 5 Jahre dafür Geld zu zahlen sehe ich nicht ein, mache es aber natürlich zwangsweise.....


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@antonio Klar es muss besser kontrolliert und einen besseren Praxisteil geben. Das hab ich ja schon vorher mal gesagt, das die Prüfungen anders geregelt werden müssen. Abber komplett abgeschafft ist sinnlos


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

warum?
so wie es jetzt ist ists  sinnlos also kann man sie auch abschaffen.
warum wird es nicht wie überall gehandhabt, man kauft sich seine lizenzen und fertig.
sind die andern alle blöder oder unfähiger als wir?

antonio


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Weil wenn man den Fischereischein abschafft also die Prüfung sstehen nächste Woche die Jäger da und wollen den Jagdschein abgeschafft haben. Dann kommen die Waffenscheininhaber jund wollen den Waffenschein abgeschafft haben. Verstehst du was das Problem ist?


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Weil wenn man den Fischereischein abschafft also die Prüfung sstehen nächste Woche die Jäger da und wollen den Jagdschein abgeschafft haben. Dann kommen die Waffenscheininhaber jund wollen den Waffenschein abgeschafft haben. Verstehst du was das Problem ist?



nee versteh ich nicht weil du immer birnen mit äpfeln vergleichst, vielleicht kommst du ja auch noch mit meisterprüfung abschaffen?
die meisten die für die prüfung sind, sind es doch nur deswegen, weil sie eine machen mußten und es kann dann nicht sein, daß andere das nicht müssen.
nenn mir einen vernünftigen grund für die prüfung, so wie es jetzt ist.

antonio


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Leute wir leben in einem Land wo ich zumindest nach jetzt knapp 20 Jahren (Wiedervereinigung) sage das sich die Leute immer mehr entfernen voneinander.
  Jeder wird sich zusehends selbst der Nächste.

  Wir haben zwar viel Vereinsmeierei wo zusammengehalten wird aber schon bei den beiden Hauptverbänden geht’s wieder los. Da wird gezofft und gelabert ohne wirklich an einem Strang die gemeinsame Lobby durchzusetzen.

  Das kenne ich von keinem anderem Land im angelnden Europa  oder Weltweit.
  In den Niederlanden, Dänemark usw. wird an diesem Strang gemeinsam gezogen ohne sich zu bekeifen.

  Aufgrund dieser meiner subjektiven Einschätzung haben wir alle Fischtechnisch ein Problem.
  Ich sags mal so in einem Land wie Deutschland mit der derzeitigen mentalen Einstellung vieler vieler Angler und Verbände ist der Schein/Prüfung ein muss.

  Andernfalls lassen wir 80 mio potentielle Angler mehr ans Wasser derer wir allein auch von einigen Fischereischeininhabern schon mehr als genug haben, nämlich echte Fischfrevler auch unter Fischereinschein Inhabern.

  Glaubt ihr das wird besser wenn wir morgen jeden ohne diese Prüfungs und Scheinhürde ans Wasser lassen?

  Wir Deutsche haben nunmehr auch den Norwegischen Rekord im Fische Schmuggeln mit 750 kg gebrochen. Ein dickes Petri den 3 Jungs für diese außergewöhnliche Leistung was unser Ansehen als Angler in der Welt sicher noch mehr stärkt (wer die Ironie grade nicht erkennt soll mich anschreiben) Kann mich nicht erinnern das von Niederländern oder Dänen gehört zu haben, von Norwegern ganz zu schwiegen.

  Des weiteren haben wir Leute die es in der Tat fast geschafft hätten ganze Hafengebiete sperren zu lassen da mit keinerlei Maß gefangen /geraubt wurde.
  Es musste gefangen werden auf Teufel komm raus.

  Was im übrigen auch vielen Nichtscheininhabern zuzuschreiben ist die es unter Umständen evtl. gar nicht besser wussten dank des Touriescheins.
  Des weiteren haben wir eine Starke Tierschutz /rechtslobby die in ihrem Zusammenhalt stärker zu sein scheint als die der Angler.

  Es ist aber jeden Frei gestellt zur Wahl zu gehen und entsprechende Gruppierungen zu wählen die eher unsere als diese Lobby vertreten. 

  Allein in einem Land mit einer der geringsten Wahlbeteiligungen wenn wichtige Wahlen anstehen haben wir wiederum ein Problem.

  Gruss


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Leute wir leben in einem Land wo ich zumindest nach jetzt knapp 20 Jahren (Wiedervereinigung) sage das sich die Leute immer mehr entfernen voneinander.
> Jeder wird sich zusehends selbst der Nächste.
> 
> Wir haben zwar viel Vereinsmeierei wo zusammengehalten wird aber schon bei den beiden Hauptverbänden geht’s wieder los. Da wird gezofft und gelabert ohne wirklich an einem Strang die gemeinsame Lobby durchzusetzen.
> 
> Das kenne ich von keinem anderem Land im angelnden Europa  oder Weltweit.
> In den Niederlanden, Dänemark usw. wird an diesem Strang gemeinsam gezogen ohne sich zu bekeifen.
> 
> Aufgrund dieser meiner subjektiven Einschätzung haben wir alle Fischtechnisch ein Problem.
> Ich sags mal so in einem Land wie Deutschland mit der derzeitigen mentalen Einstellung vieler vieler Angler und Verbände ist der Schein/Prüfung ein muss.
> 
> Andernfalls lassen wir 80 mio potentielle Angler mehr ans Wasser derer wir allein auch von den Fischereischeininhabern schon mehr als genug haben, nämlich echte Fischfrevler auch unter Fischereinschein Inhabern.
> 
> Glaubt ihr das wird besser wenn wir morgen jeden ohne diese Prüfungs und Scheinhürde ans Wasser lassen?
> 
> Wir Deutsche haben nunmehr auch den Norwegischen Rekord im Fische Schmuggeln mit 750 kg gebrochen. Ein dickes Petri den 3 Jungs für diese außergewöhnliche Leistung was unser Ansehen als Angler in der Welt sicher noch mehr stärkt (wer die Ironie grade nicht erkennt soll mich anschreiben) Kann mich nicht erinnern das von Niederländern oder Dänen gehört zu haben, von Norwegern ganz zu schwiegen.
> 
> Des weiteren haben wir Leute die es in der Tat fast geschafft hätten ganze Hafengebiete sperren zu lassen da mit keinerlei Maß gefangen /geraubt wurde.
> Es musste gefangen werden auf Teufel komm raus.
> 
> Was im übrigen auch vielen Nichtscheininhabern zuzuschreiben ist die es unter Umständen evtl. gar nicht besser wussten dank des Touriescheins.
> Des weiteren haben wir eine Starke Tierschutz /rechtslobby die in ihrem Zusammenhalt stärker zu sein scheint als die der Angler.
> 
> Es ist aber jeden Frei gestellt zur Wahl zu gehen und entsprechende Gruppierungen zu wählen die eher unsere als diese Lobby vertreten.
> 
> Allein in einem Land mit einer der geringsten Wahlbeteiligungen wenn wichtige Wahlen anstehen haben wir wiederum ein Problem.
> 
> Gruss



ich stimme dir in vielen punkten zu.
nur ändert die prüfung für den schein daran nichts.
daß sich hier in d viele danebenbenehmen (müssen), hängt doch vor allem dran, daß die gefahr erwischt zu werden sehr gering ist und daß die strafen lächerlich sind, wenn mal einer erwischt wird.
und das ist nicht nur beim angeln so.
dein beispiel mit norwegen zeigt es doch wenn die jungs ihre strafe gekriegt haben, tun die es nicht nochmal.
das gleiche gilt für die deutschen, die letztens mit netzen in norwegen erwischt wurden.

antonio


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> ich stimme dir in vielen punkten zu.
> nur ändert die prüfung für den schein daran nichts.



Sie hält aber ein Grossteil der echten Frevler wirklich ab da sie andernfalls eine Straftat begehen wenn sie doch angeln würden.

Glaub mir ich weiss das weil ich viele kenne die in den Prüfungsgremien sitzen und Prüfungen abnehmen.  

Es ist falsch zu sagen die Prüfung wäre ein leichtes, zumindest nicht hier in Sachsen Anhalt wo man sich echt hinsetzen muss.
Aber unüberwindbar ist sie auch hier nicht weshalb der der es ernst meint es auch schaffen wird sie zu bestehen. 

Und die die in Angeln und dem Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch nen Gaudi sehen werden zu grosser Zahl rausgefiltert, glaub mir.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

"Und die die in Angeln und dem Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch nen Gaudi sehen werden zu grosser Zahl rausgefiltert, glaub mir"

das tu ich wieder nicht.
und sehr viele lassen sich auch nicht abschrecken ohne schein zu angeln nur weils ne straftat ist.
das geht(zieht) nur da, wo die chance erwischt zu werden groß ist., wobei wir wieder beim leidigen thema wären.
und glaube mir die anzahl derer, die die prüfung über sich ergehen lassen,nur um den schein zu bekommen, und sich dann hinterher nen dreck um regeln usw. kümmern ist ziemlich groß.

antonio


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> und glaube mir die anzahl derer, die die prüfung über sich ergehen lassen,nur um den schein zu bekommen, und sich dann hinterher nen dreck um regeln usw. kümmern ist ziemlich groß.
> 
> antonio



|bigeyes ui das glaub und weiss ich, und stell dir vor morgen gibts den Freifahrtschein für noch viel mehr solcher Leute...

Naja wie dem auch sei, zurzeit sehe ich Bedarf bei dem Schein sowie der Prüfung. Und wenn sich irgendwann in Zukunft die geologisch bedingte Gewässersituation von den Niederlanden, Dänemark und Norwegen mit den Deutschen Gewässern vergleichen lässt und die Mentalität vieler nicht mehr Richtung  Masse Fisch und noch mehr Fisch geht werde auch ich sagen das kein Bedarf besteht.

  Aktuell aber nicht.

  Ein kurzes Bsp. Noch bezogen auf den norwegischen Bootsführerschein der kommen soll und der auch in vielen Anglerforen kontrovers diskutiert wird. (weswegen es keinesfalls einen Vergleich mit Äpfeln und Birnen darstellt)

  Auch das oft gelobte Land Norwegen sieht nunmehr in den Bootsführerschein dort eine Notwendigkeit, und das nicht weil  ausländische Touris ständig Unfälle dort bauen sondern weil einige der jungen  Norweger entgegen vieler Meinungen dann doch nicht mit den Naturgewalten des Meeres umgehen können.
  Also wird hier ein Wissensnachweis verlangt in Zukunft der auch für Ausländer gilt ab einem bestimmten Alter.

  Über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Regelung wird genauso mit fast den selben Argumenten (Geldschneiderei etc) in Anglerforen gestritten wie hier über den Fischereischein und die Prüfung.

  Allein es wird dann doch immer ruhiger um zumindest diese Diskussion weil Einigen dann doch klar geworden ist das zumindest ein Grundwissen von Nöten ist in Anbetracht der Unfälle der vergangen Jahre und das obwohl auch hier der Schein keine perfekten Bootsführer hervorbringt. Wohl aber vom Wissen her Grundausgestattete.



Gruss


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> warum er vor 4 Jahren für die Abschaffung des FS ist (der nach seiner Meinung Peinlich ist für Deutschland) und heute für eine Verschärfung,sprich verteuerung der Angelkarte was ihm scheinbar nicht peinlich ist für Deutschland
> Gruss


 
Tja Ollek, das kann ich dir genau erklären. Weil das Eine ein (überflüssiger) Fischereischein ist und das Andere die kostenpflichtige Angelerlaubnis für das Gewässer. Sollte man nicht verwechseln.


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kölnbilly schrieb:


> Ich bin für die Fischerreiprüfung, diese sollte allerdings nur max. 20 Euro Gebühr kosten, dann vielleicht einmalig nochmal 20 Euro für den Schein der dann aber auf Lebenszeit gelten soll/muss! Jedes Jahr/alle 5 Jahre dafür Geld zu zahlen sehe ich nicht ein, mache es aber natürlich zwangsweise.....



Wenn der Schein (fast) kostenlos sein soll, wo soll deiner Meinung nach die Fischreiabgabe, zur Erhaltung der Gewässer herkommen??? Vom Himmel wird sie wohl keineswegs fallen


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Zitat: " ui das glaub und weiss ich, und stell dir vor morgen gibts den Freifahrtschein für noch viel mehr solcher Leute..."

hätte ich kein problem, weil auch im verhältnis genausoviele oder mehr vernünftige dazukommen.
der schein oder die prüfung schreckt die unvernünftigen nicht ab, gegen solche muß anders vorgegangen werden.
du gibst selbst zu, daß die die sich nicht benehmen wollen,den schein machen und das in nicht geringer anzahl, also was soll die prüfung noch.
und ich glaube auch, daß viel mehr vernünftige leute sich von der prüfung(prüfungs- und lehrgangsgebühren) abschrecken lassen als schwarze schafe.

antonio


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn der Schein (fast) kostenlos sein soll, wo soll deiner Meinung nach die Fischreiabgabe, zur Erhaltung der Gewässer herkommen??? Vom Himmel wird sie wohl keineswegs fallen



richtig der schein kann nicht kostenlos sein,aber die gelder dann auch entsprechend einsetzen und nicht wie geschehen zur subventionierung von privaten kleinkraftwerken.

antonio


----------



## Crotalus

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Der Fischerschein ist erstens ein absolutes Muss, um alleine den vielen Gegner dieses Hobbys ein wenig den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Alleine die durch eine vorgeschriebene Prüfung und Lehrgang gewonnene zusätzliche Legitimation und Akzeptanz der "Angelfischerei" ist ein starkes Argument dafür.

Außerdem sehe ich es etwa auch bei mir im Freundeskreis, wo einige im Urlaub dann angeln, dabei aber überhaupt keine Ahnung haben, wie etwa mit einem gefangenen Fisch umgegangen wird. Was ich da teilweise für abenteuerliche Geschichten zu hören bekomme, macht für mich einen Fischerschein absolut sinnvoll. Auch hilft ein Kurs, welcher in Verbindung mit eine Prüfung absolviert werden muss, z.B. doch meist bei der Identifizierung der Beute. 
Natürlich ersetzt keine Prüfung eine fachliche Heranführung an das Fischen durch einen geeigneten erfahrenen Angler, aber dass als Argument gelten zu lassen ist ein wenig zu einseitig gedacht.


----------



## Siermann

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Zum Schutz  der Fische und auch zur erhaltung unserer einheimischen Fischarten sollte / muß der Fischereischein bleiben, die Prüfung finde ich auch noch zu einfach!


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Der Fischerschein ist erstens ein absolutes Muss, um alleine den vielen Gegner dieses Hobbys ein wenig den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Alleine die durch eine vorgeschriebene Prüfung und Lehrgang gewonnene zusätzliche Legitimation und Akzeptanz der "Angelfischerei" ist ein starkes Argument dafür.
> 
> Außerdem sehe ich es etwa auch bei mir im Freundeskreis, wo einige im Urlaub dann angeln, dabei aber überhaupt keine Ahnung haben, wie etwa mit einem gefangenen Fisch umgegangen wird. Was ich da teilweise für abenteuerliche Geschichten zu hören bekomme, macht für mich einen Fischerschein absolut sinnvoll. Auch hilft ein Kurs, welcher in Verbindung mit eine Prüfung absolviert werden muss, z.B. doch meist bei der Identifizierung der Beute.
> Natürlich ersetzt keine Prüfung eine fachliche Heranführung an das Fische durch einen geeigneten erfahrenen Angler, aber dass als Argument gelten zu lassen ist ein wenig zu einseitig gedacht.



warum haben die in deinem freundeskreis keine ahnung?
weil sie einmal im jahr im urlaub würmer baden und damit keine praxis haben.und für das eine mal im urlaub angeln, reißt sich keiner den a... auf um anglerisches wissen zu erlangen.
würden sie regelmäßig angeln können, sähe das schon wieder ganz anders aus.
und selbst wenn sie den schein gemacht hätten, wäre ihr wissen auch nicht viel mehr als jetzt(eventuell würden sie ein paar fische mehr erkennen).

antonio


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Tja Ollek, das kann ich dir genau erklären. Weil das Eine ein (überflüssiger) Fischereischein ist und das Andere die kostenpflichtige Angelerlaubnis für das Gewässer. Sollte man nicht verwechseln.



Und beides hätte bezogen auf Blinkerkatzes jetzige Forderung die Angelkartenpreise zu erhöhen ein Ziel, die Eindämmung derer die sich nicht an Regeln halten. Sollte man unbedingt mit berücksichtigen.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> du gibst selbst zu, daß die die sich nicht benehmen wollen,den schein machen und das in nicht geringer anzahl, also was soll die prüfung noch.



Wenn du dir den Thrad mal von anfang an durchliest fällt dir auch auf das ich behaupte (weil entsprechende Kenntnis der Sachlage vorliegt bezogen auf Sachsen Anhalt) das die die sich von vornherein nicht benehmen wollen es auch zum Grossteil gar nicht erst schaffen im Gegensatz zu denen die sich dahinter klemmen.

Deine Aussage ist zu pauschal, sie geht davon aus das scheinbar jegliche FS Inhaber sich nicht entprechend benehmen wollen. Glaub mir die meisten Inhaber sind echte Angler und benehmen sich entsprechend auch wenn hier und da ne Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen wird, wir sind alle keine Engel.



antonio schrieb:


> warum haben die in deinem freundeskreis keine ahnung?
> weil sie einmal im jahr im urlaub würmer baden und damit keine praxis haben.und für das eine mal im urlaub angeln, reißt sich keiner den a... auf um anglerisches wissen zu erlangen.
> würden sie regelmäßig angeln können, sähe das schon wieder ganz anders aus.



|bigeyes|bigeyes Können sie doch.



|kopfkrat Warum wird bei solchen Diskussionen oft der Eindruck erweckt Angeln sei in Deutschland regelrecht verboten???
Angeln ist erlaubt mir ein wenig Eigenleistung vorausgesetzt.

Autofahren ist auch nicht verboten.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das wird besser wenn wir morgen jeden ohne diese Prüfungs und Scheinhürde ans Wasser lassen?


 
Besser für wen? Die Angelschulen gehen pleite, die Fischereiaufseher können sich auf die Fänge konzentrieren, die Tierschützer prüfen noch ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden, die Vermieter der Angelteiche merken das garnicht, die Urlauber dürfen (in manchen Bundesländern) sowieso schon ohne Fischereischein angeln, die Lobbyisten werden entrüstet sein, der Nachwuchsangler und seine Eltern sind begeistert. 
Das ganze Wirrwarr mit den Scheinen in den Bundesländern hätte ein Ende, die Beamten könnten sich sinnvolleren Aufgaben zu wenden. 

Auf jeden Fall würde es gerechter zugehen. Oder verstehst du die gravierenden Unterschiede in den Prüfungsbestimmungen von Bundesland zu Bundesland? Warum bezahlt der eine 75€ und ein anderer fast 1000€ für den selben Schein? Halt, nicht der Selbe, in Bayern wird mein Fischereischein, den ich auf Lebenszeit bekommen habe, ja angeblich nicht anerkannt. Ist der bayerische FS nun wertvoller? Gibt es in Bayern weniger Sünder, weil es teurer war? Sind bayerische Angler schlauer?


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Der Fischerschein ist erstens ein absolutes Muss, um alleine den vielen Gegner dieses Hobbys ein wenig den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Alleine die durch eine vorgeschriebene Prüfung und Lehrgang gewonnene zusätzliche Legitimation und Akzeptanz der "Angelfischerei" ist ein starkes Argument dafür..


 
Der Fischereischein ist überflüssig, würde das Angeln nicht mit einem Schein verbunden sein, würde ein wesentlich größerer Personenkreis angeln, und somit die notwendige Lobby entsprechend einflussreicher sein.
Einlaubnisschein/Gewässerkarte, entsprechende Regeln und Strafen (ruhig schön saftig) fertig..



Crotalus schrieb:


> Außerdem sehe ich es etwa auch bei mir im Freundeskreis, wo einige im Urlaub dann angeln, dabei aber überhaupt keine Ahnung haben, wie etwa mit einem gefangenen Fisch umgegangen wird. Was ich da teilweise für abenteuerliche Geschichten zu hören bekomme, macht für mich einen Fischerschein absolut sinnvoll. Auch hilft ein Kurs, welcher in Verbindung mit eine Prüfung absolviert werden muss, z.B. doch meist bei der Identifizierung der Beute.
> Natürlich ersetzt keine Prüfung eine fachliche Heranführung an das Fischen durch einen geeigneten erfahrenen Angler, aber dass als Argument gelten zu lassen ist ein wenig zu einseitig gedacht.


 
Ich höre auch immer abenteuerliche Geschichten,..,es gibt sogar steinzeitliche Länder, in welchen es solche Scheine gar nicht gibt...Niederlande, Dänemark, Norwegen.... unfassbar... noch unfassbarer: Deren Fischpopulation ist nicht weggebrochen,..,wahrscheinlich können die alle nicht so gut angeln....

PS Der deutsche Ureinwohner benötigt scheinbar immer erst einen Lehrgang, dann eine Prüfung und abschliessend den bestätigenden Schein um sich seinem eigenen Denken, seiner Eigenverantwortung und seiner Rechtfertigung zu entziehen..

Ich mach kein Schein...und wenn ich bis zum meinem letzten Tag im Exil angeln muss..

gruß


----------



## Crotalus

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> warum haben die in deinem freundeskreis keine ahnung?
> weil sie einmal im jahr im urlaub würmer baden und damit keine praxis haben.und für das eine mal im urlaub angeln, reißt sich keiner den a... auf um anglerisches wissen zu erlangen.
> würden sie regelmäßig angeln können, sähe das schon wieder ganz anders aus.
> und selbst wenn sie den schein gemacht hätten, wäre ihr wissen auch nicht viel mehr als jetzt(eventuell würden sie ein paar fische mehr erkennen).
> 
> antonio



Das kann doch nicht wirklich als Argument gelten. Teilweise fischen die schon seit Jahren im Urlaub, wenn es sich mal anbietet. Dennoch kann keiner von ihnen einen Fisch waidgerecht töten. Einmal einen Kurs gemacht, schon hätten sie das mal gelernt...
Nein, das ist reine Bequemlichkeit. Sie würden auch hier angeln, ich wurde schon gefragt, ob das und wie das hier möglich wäre. Aber sobald sie hören, daß man ein paar Stunden investieren muß... Sorry...
Aber auch ohne Kurs und Prüfung hätten sie sehr wohl die Möglichkeiten sich auch anderweitig das entsprechende Wissen anzueignen. Das tun sie aber nicht. Und damit stehen sie bestimmt nicht alleine da, auch nicht in Deutschland...
Ihnen würde der Schein ganz bestimmt nicht schaden, wie ihm keiner schadet.

Da geben die Leute hunderte von Euros für die Ausrüstung aus, für den Urlaub, für den Führerschein, für alles mögliche. Eine kleine Investition von (verhältnismässig wenig) Geld und Zeit in den Kurs und den Schein bringt da wirklich keinen um.


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Es kann ja sein, dass die Reglung des Scheines anderes werden muss aber er darf auf keinen Fall abgeschafft werden. Angler werden schon oft genug als Tierqüaler bezeichenet, manchmal nicht zu unrecht, weil es da ein paar Vollidioten gibt, die den SChein haben aber machen was sie wollen. Das wirdd doch nicht besser wenn jeder Schwachkopf den Schein sich ohne Probleme wie den Jugenfischereischein holen kann und dann auch noch auf Lebenszeit. Es wird NOCH weniger kontrolliert weil keien Aufsseher bezahlt werden können jeder  macht wass er will angelt ohne jeegliche Kentnisse lässt dann Fische ersticken Fische sterben aus weil Schonzeiten nicht eingehalten werden von seltenen Fischarten ganz zu schweigen. Aber Hauptsache euer Hobby ist euch nicht so viel Wert euch eifach mal auf den Ar*** zu setzen, zu lernen und einmal im  Jahr ca 20€ für den Schein zu zahlen.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Rosi 

Du fragst für wen es besser wäre wenn es den FS nicht geben würde?

Zumindest für die Ausgabestellen der Angelkarten die mit ihren anschliessenden Preiserhöhungen nen ordentlichen Reibach machen um die ganzen Angler fern zu halten die sich an nix halten wie von dem gefordert der den Fischereischein für peinlich hält...  (Ironie aus)


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> weil es da ein paar Vollidioten gibt, die den SChein haben aber machen was sie wollen. Das wirdd doch nicht besser wenn jeder Schwachkopf den Schein sich ohne Probleme wie den Jugenfischereischein holen kann und dann auch noch auf Lebenszeit.


 
Wieso besser? Es wird sich nichts verändern. Ob du für einen Schein gebüffelt hast oder nicht, sagt doch nichts über dein Verhalten am Wasser aus. Einer hält sich an die Regeln, Einer nicht.


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ja aber wenn keiner die Prüfung mehr machtt hält sich auch keiner an die regeln oder? Ich fände auch mal schön wenn meine anderen Argumente bewertet werden oder kann man die nicht entkräften?


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Rosi
> 
> Du fragst für wen es besser wäre wenn es den FS nicht geben würde?
> 
> Zumindest für die Ausgabestellen der Angelkarten die mit ihren anschliessenden Preiserhöhungen nen ordentlichen Reibach machen um die ganzen Angler fern zu halten die sich an nix halten wie von dem gefordert der den Fischereischein für peinlich hält...  (Ironie aus)


 
Ollek Moment-du hast danach gefragt, Seite 52 in 774. Nur etwas unpräzise. Von mir war die Antwort.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn keiner die Prüfung mehr machtt hält sich auch keiner an die regeln oder?


 
Das wäre wünschenswert, doch du träumst. Wer eine Prüfung abgelegt hat, hält sich noch lange nicht an die Regeln. Er weiß nur das es welche gibt.


----------



## WhiteWolf

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Wer eine Prüfung abgelegt hat, hält sich noch lange nicht an die Regeln. Er weiß nur das es welche gibt.



genau so siehts aus|good:


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Das hab ich auch garnicht behauptet. Aber die regeln sind bekannt und werden von den meisten weitgehend eingehalten. Aber wenn KEINER die Prüfung macht sind dioe Regeln nicht bekannt und es hält sich auch KEINER dran. Also was ist schlimmer?


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch garnicht behauptet. Aber die regeln sind bekannt und werden von den meisten weitgehend eingehalten. Aber wenn KEINER die Prüfung macht sind dioe Regeln nicht bekannt und es hält sich auch KEINER dran. Also was ist schlimmer?



regeln stehen auf dem erlaubnisschein, weil sie sowieso überall anders sind.
oder hast du in deinem lehrgang nur so als beispiel alle schonmaße und - zeiten aller gewässer in d gelernt und kennst du diese?

antonio


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Wenn es keine Prüfung gibt wird als nächstes der Schein auf Lebenszeit gefordert das heißt keine Fischereiabgaben keine Fischereiaufseher überhaupt keine Kontroolle mehr und auf regeln wird geschi...


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Prüfung gibt wird als nächstes der Schein auf Lebenszeit gefordert das heißt keine Fischereiabgaben keine Fischereiaufseher überhaupt keine Kontroolle mehr und auf regeln wird geschi...



was isn mit dir los was hat denn das eine mit dem andern zu tun.
übrigens schein auf lebenszeit gibts schon.
komm mal wieder runter.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Aber wenn KEINER die Prüfung macht sind dioe Regeln nicht bekannt und es hält sich auch KEINER dran. Also was ist schlimmer?


Auch Fußgänger und Radfahrer müssen sich ohne Führerschein an die geltenden Regeln halten und werden ansonsten entsprechend bestraft.

Und im Verkehr gehts um menschliches Leben und nicht um Fische - denkt mal da drüber nach..


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> was isn mit dir los was hat denn das eine mit dem andern zu tun.
> übrigens schein auf lebenszeit gibts schon.
> komm mal wieder runter.
> 
> antonio



kann ja sein aber dafür musst du auch blechen. Und was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Sag ich dir. Einige können den Hals halt noch nicht voll kriegen und fordern dann als nächstes das sie nur einamlig 30€ oder so zahlen müssen. Leute mal im Ernst wass ist so schlimm daran ne Prüfung absolvieren. Seetzt euch täglich ne viertel Stunde dahin und lernt dann habt ihrs drin. Warum wird da jetzt so drüber diskutiert? Zu faul zum lernen oder was ist los?


----------



## blinkerkatze

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Das wäre wünschenswert, doch du träumst. Wer eine Prüfung abgelegt hat, hält sich noch lange nicht an die Regeln. Er weiß nur das es welche gibt.



Ja Rosi, 
wenn sich alle an die Regeln halten würden, würde es keine Allgemeinverfühgungen für das Hafenangeln in HST, Wolgast oder Greifswald geben. Und meist sind das bei uns die Angelurlauber die uns dieses einbrocken. In HST wurden Angler deren Bundesland möchte ich nicht nennen erwischt weil sie mit über 5 Mann in ein Fass geangelt haben und es waren keine Heringe sondern Zander und die auch Untermaßig. 

Also weg mit dem Schein, raufsetzen der Strafen und Angelkarten für Urlauber.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> kann ja sein aber dafür musst du auch blechen. Und was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Sag ich dir. Einige können den Hals halt noch nicht voll kriegen und fordern dann als nächstes das sie nur einamlig 30€ oder so zahlen müssen. Leute mal im Ernst wass ist so schlimm daran ne Prüfung absolvieren. Seetzt euch täglich ne viertel Stunde dahin und lernt dann habt ihrs drin. Warum wird da jetzt so drüber diskutiert? Zu faul zum lernen oder was ist los?



nee aber die inhalte der lehrgänge die gefordert werden kann man größtenteils knicken.
das ist das problem und son lehrgang und prüfung macht noch lange keinen vernünftgen angler.
und lies mal den ganzen troet, da wirst du auch lesen, daß sich die "bösen buben" von lehrgang und prüfung nicht abschrecken lassen.
und guck mal übern tellerrand überall gehts auch ohne und das auch nicht schlechter als bei uns, nur in d gehts eben nicht.
und was du hier mit 30 € oder so erzählst ist doch quatsch.davon war nie die rede.
achso noch was zieh mal aus nem andern bundesland nach bayern, du wirst dich wundern was du für schwierigkeiten mit deinem schein bekommen kannst.es werden nämlich nicht so ohne weiteres die scheine aller bundesländer anerkannt zwar nicht alle aber ein paar sind dabei.
dann darfst du nochmal den schein machen obwohl du das ja schon mal gemacht hast.

antonio


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Also weg mit dem Schein, raufsetzen der Strafen und Angelkarten für Urlauber.



Weg mit dem *Tourie*schein, raufsetzen der Strafen ja und moderate Preise (wie aktuell) für Gastangler. (da dieses Geld den Fischereibedingungen eher zu gute kommt im Gegensatz zu dieser "Kurtaxe" die sich Touristenfischereischein nennt)

*Alles andere* wäre einfach nur Peinlich für Deutschland wenn ich im Vorfeld nen Strafbonus zahlen muss als Gastangler weil es einige scheinbar nicht gelernt haben sich entsprechend zu verhalten:g



antonio schrieb:


> nee aber die inhalte der lehrgänge die gefordert werden kann man größtenteils knicken.
> das ist das problem und son lehrgang und prüfung macht noch lange keinen vernünftgen angler.
> und lies mal den ganzen troet, da wirst du auch lesen, daß sich die "bösen buben" von lehrgang und prüfung nicht abschrecken lassen.



Ich emfehle dir aber mal den ganzen Thread zu lesen, den du überliest vieles.

Gruss


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Zu deienr Information war letzens noch mit meineem Schein in BAyern angeln und hatte keine Probleme. Und komischer Weise bist du nicht auf meine Fragen eeingegagen.

Was ist euer Problem? Ist die Viertelstunde lernen am Tag zu viel für euch? 


Man dachte das wär euer Hobby#c


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Baden - Württemberg:
Nix mit Viertelstunde am Tag.
Kurspflicht mit über 30 Stunden, wer nicht bei den Stunden anwesend ist, wird nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen.

Zudem gibt es keine mir bekannte Prüfung/Kurs in keinem Bundesland, welche nur annähernd für die Praxis wichtige Dinge vermittelt..


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Der Angler

16 Jahre und weitsichtiger als viele ältere...#r


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Baden - Württemberg:
> Nix mit Viertelstunde am Tag.
> Kurspflicht mit über 30 Stunden, wer nicht bei den Stunden anwesend ist, wird nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen.
> 
> Zudem gibt es keine mir bekannte Prüfung/Kurs in keinem Bundesland, welche nur annähernd für die Praxis wichtige Dinge vermittelt..



Die 30 Stunden sind Pflicht, genau wie bei Fahrstunden. 

Aber das "Eigentliche gelernt" wird zuhause und da hat derAngler recht und das hat er gemeint.
Dieses durfte ich vor einigen Jahren beim BootsFS leidvoll erfahren was richtiges Büffeln heisst


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Dieses durfte ich vor einigen Jahren beim BootsFS leidvoll erfahren was richtiges Büffeln heisst


Beim Bootsführerschein lernt man aber auch sinnvolles für die Praxis (von Navigation bis zur Sicherheit) - das ist beim Fischereischein schlicht anders..


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim Bootsführerschein lernt man aber auch sinnvolles für die Praxis (von Navigation bis zur Sicherheit) - das ist beim Fischereischein schlicht anders..




|bigeyes Oh die Diskussionen die in den Anglerforen oft stattfinden (siehe die Norge FS Pflicht bald) und die mit ähnlichen Argumenten der Gegener wie hier beim Fischereischein oft abgetan werden spricht da ne andere Sprache. (Geldschneiderei, "Man wird kein besserer Bootsfahrer" Sinnlos etc.. .)

Aber ich denke wir beide sehen zumindest da die Wichtigkeit dieses Scheins, bzw. die Notwendigkeit des vermitteln von Wissens.


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Ollek 

16 Jahre und JA ich habe auch eine Meinung komisch oder?
Ich hab aber schon mal vorher gesagt, dass wie es jetzt ist schwachsinning ist aber es nicht abgeschafft werden sollte.
An Pflichstunden hatte ich jez nicht gedacht geb ich zu, da es die in NRW nicht gibt. Deshalb sollte man sowass z.B. auch ändern.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Zu deienr Information war letzens noch mit meineem Schein in BAyern angeln und hatte keine Probleme. Und komischer Weise bist du nicht auf meine Fragen eeingegagen.
> 
> Was ist euer Problem? Ist die Viertelstunde lernen am Tag zu viel für euch?
> 
> 
> Man dachte das wär euer Hobby#c



angeln kannst du ja in bayern aber wenn du dorthinziehst und kommst aus nem entsprechenden bl machst du deinen schein noch mal.
das lernen ist nicht das problem(auch nicht für die "bösen buben"), aber es gibt bl wo der lehrgang prüfung auch nur einmal im jahr ist und wenn du da, aus beruflichen gründen zum beispiel, nicht kannst hast du die a... karte.
ist übrigens nicht nur in bayern so, da gibts noch mehr bl, die das so handhaben.
nun nenn doch mal einen triftigen grund, warum man nicht ohne lehrgang und prüfung vernünftig angeln kann und sich an die regeln halten kann.


antonio


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> nun nenn doch mal einen triftigen grund, warum man nicht ohne lehrgang und prüfung vernünftig angeln kann und sich an die regeln halten kann.





Ollek schrieb:


> Leute wir leben in einem Land wo ich zumindest nach jetzt knapp 20 Jahren (Wiedervereinigung) sage das sich die Leute immer mehr entfernen voneinander.
> Jeder wird sich zusehends selbst der Nächste.
> 
> Wir haben zwar viel Vereinsmeierei wo zusammengehalten wird aber schon bei den beiden Hauptverbänden geht’s wieder los. Da wird gezofft und gelabert ohne wirklich an einem Strang die gemeinsame Lobby durchzusetzen.
> 
> Das kenne ich von keinem anderem Land im angelnden Europa  oder Weltweit.
> In den Niederlanden, Dänemark usw. wird an diesem Strang gemeinsam gezogen ohne sich zu bekeifen.
> 
> Aufgrund dieser meiner subjektiven Einschätzung haben wir alle Fischtechnisch ein Problem.
> Ich sags mal so in einem Land wie Deutschland mit der derzeitigen mentalen Einstellung vieler vieler Angler und Verbände ist der Schein/Prüfung ein muss.
> 
> Andernfalls lassen wir 80 mio potentielle Angler mehr ans Wasser derer wir allein auch von einigen Fischereischeininhabern schon mehr als genug haben, nämlich echte Fischfrevler auch unter Fischereinschein Inhabern.
> 
> Glaubt ihr das wird besser wenn wir morgen jeden ohne diese Prüfungs und Scheinhürde ans Wasser lassen?
> 
> Wir Deutsche haben nunmehr auch den Norwegischen Rekord im Fische Schmuggeln mit 750 kg gebrochen. Ein dickes Petri den 3 Jungs für diese außergewöhnliche Leistung was unser Ansehen als Angler in der Welt sicher noch mehr stärkt (wer die Ironie grade nicht erkennt soll mich anschreiben) Kann mich nicht erinnern das von Niederländern oder Dänen gehört zu haben, von Norwegern ganz zu schwiegen.
> 
> Des weiteren haben wir Leute die es in der Tat fast geschafft hätten ganze Hafengebiete sperren zu lassen da mit keinerlei Maß gefangen /geraubt wurde.
> Es musste gefangen werden auf Teufel komm raus.
> 
> Was im übrigen auch vielen Nichtscheininhabern zuzuschreiben ist die es unter Umständen evtl. gar nicht besser wussten dank des Touriescheins.
> Des weiteren haben wir eine Starke Tierschutz /rechtslobby die in ihrem Zusammenhalt stärker zu sein scheint als die der Angler.
> 
> Es ist aber jeden Frei gestellt zur Wahl zu gehen und entsprechende Gruppierungen zu wählen die eher unsere als diese Lobby vertreten.
> 
> Allein in einem Land mit einer der geringsten Wahlbeteiligungen wenn wichtige Wahlen anstehen haben wir wiederum ein Problem.
> 
> Gruss



:c|rolleyes Manchmal denke ich gegen Windmühlen ist es leichter....|supergri  

@ Antonio 

Der Thread ist voller Argumente wo man aber die Einsicht eines 16 Jährigen braucht die sogar über 40 Jährige nicht haben.

Nix für ungut #h


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

weil noch weniger regeeln als jetzt bekannt sind. Ich will ja auch nbicht behaupten, dass siech dann wirklich niemand mehr daran hält aber es wird zunehemen.


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Nochmal zum mitlesen!

Ich habe es glabe hier schon zigmal erwähnt.
Prüfung zum Fischereischein, solange diese nicht Bundeseinheitlich ist und alle den gleichen Vorteil oder Nachteil haben, halte ich für sowas von daneben!!!

Man lernt nicht bei der Prüfung, sondern bei den Kursen die man besucht!!!

Kurse halte ich für wichtig und sind auch fürs Gehirn gedacht, die Prüfung dagegen ist für den lieben Vater Staat gedacht!!

So ist es zumindest hier in BaWü, da hier nur einmal im Jahr, am 2. Samstag im November, Prüfung ist.
Nachprüfung??? Scheissdreck.... Sorry... Ein jahr Wartezeit!!!

Ich sage es ungern, aber das ist Verarsche 1. Grades. Durch die Prüfung letztes Jahr bin ich durchgerasselt weil ich von der Montage heimgefahren bin und fast drei Std. im Stau stand.

Eine der Prüferinnen frage uns alle ob wir auch geistig und körperlich in der Lage wären die Prüfung abzulegen.
Als ich frage: "Wenn nicht?" hieß es: Ein Jahr warten bis zur nächten Prüfung!

So, und nun sag mir einer wieso es in BaWü ne Ausnahmegenemigung gibt die man eh nicht bekommt???
Ich frage beim LRA danach. Es werden keine Ausnahmen gemacht!

Ich pfeiffe auf die Prüfung und geh lieber ins Elsass zum Angeln. da scheisst mich keiner an wegen ner Prüfung. Die Jahreskarte reicht mir.

Ich könnte ko.... über soviel Bürokraten in Deutschland!

Nen Lehrgang machen ist ok! Die Sportfischerprüfung halte ich für Schwachsinnig da sie nicht Bundeseinheitlich ist!!!


Schöne Diskusion noch und nen viel schöneren Abend noch zusammen


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Harry48 hat recht, und wie ich ihn verstanden habe, will er auch keine komplette Abschaffung der Prüfung. 

Ich sags nochmal, warum wollt  ihr nichts für euer Hobby tun?

und solangsam erwarte ich mal eine Antwort auf die Frage, denn sie wurde imemr geschickt umgangen und da f rage ich mal wieso? Ist sie nicht zu beantworten? 

Ich kann und will es nicht verstehen, warum man so wenig für sein Hobby tun will. Angeln schön und gut aber Prüfung nein Danke oder was? 

Und mit Norwegen usw geht doch auch oder? Fragt sich nur wie lange noch?


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Junge du hast Ausdauer, den halben Nachmittag am PC Wegen einem Fischereischein.

Mit dem Lernen ist das so eine Sache, genau wie mit allen anderen Gewohnheiten. Du lernst für die Prüfung und danach vergißt du die unwichtigen Sachen davon. Die Kidis mit ihren 10 Jahren haben zur Prüfung die wichtigsten Gewässerbestimmungen drauf. Was meinst du wie lange sich ein Kind so was trockenes merkt?

Viel besser lernt man nebenbei am Wasser. Indem man etwas tut, sich bei den Anderen umschaut und neugierig ist. Sich auch mal mit den fast jährlich wechselnden Gesetzen z.B. den Mindestmaßen befasst. Die meisten Angler hier sind nebenbei auf dem Laufenden, vom PC aus. Dafür braucht man doch keinen Schein oder ne Prüfung oder das Gefühl jetzt etwas bestimmtes lernen zu müssen!


----------



## cuxangler

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Junge du hast Ausdauer, den halben Nachmittag am PC Wegen einem Fischereischein.
> 
> Mit dem Lernen ist das so eine Sache, genau wie mit allen anderen Gewohnheiten. Du lernst für die Prüfung und danach vergißt du die unwichtigen Sachen davon. Die Kidis mit ihren 10 Jahren haben zur Prüfung die wichtigsten Gewässerbestimmungen drauf. Was meinst du wie lange sich ein Kind so was trockenes merkt?
> 
> Viel besser lernt man nebenbei am Wasser. Indem man etwas tut, sich bei den Anderen umschaut und neugierig ist. Sich auch mal mit den fast jährlich wechselnden Gesetzen z.B. den Mindestmaßen befasst. Die meisten Angler hier sind nebenbei auf dem Laufenden, vom PC aus. Dafür braucht man doch keinen Schein oder ne Prüfung oder das Gefühl jetzt etwas bestimmtes lernen zu müssen!



*Ja klar, warum nicht auch gleich andere Prüfungen abschaffen wie Führerschein usw........lol, was ein Quatsch!!#q*


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Junge du hast Ausdauer, den halben Nachmittag am PC Wegen einem Fischereischein.



Viel schlimmer wäre den ganzen Nachmittag auf der Strasse wegen keinem Fischereischein. :g

Gruss #h


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

der hohe Kreis der Fischerschein-Inhaber....Regel müssen sein....wenn kein Schein bricht das Chaos aus,.., Respekt und Wissen gegenüber der Kreatur..und als Höhepunkt:

Sportfischereischein (Mal nach goggeln)

Man achte auf Sport in Kombination mit Fischer, gepaart mit waid- und respektvollem Umgang mit der Kreatur...

Merkt Ihr noch was???

Wenn man Sport betreibt bei dem die "Kreatur" möglicherweise und vorraussichtlich recht oft Ihr Leben verliert..wo bleibt da der Respekt ??

Angeln hat primär nix mit Sport zu tun, auch nicht beim Big Game, wenn das Boot dem "Brocken" zwecks Chancenverbesserung hinterherfährt (Wobei hier der Angler zumindest körperlich an den Rand seiner Belastung gebracht werden kann)

Fischereischein:
Hat die deutsche Bürokratie die Weisheit mit den Löffeln gefressen?? Wo bleiben denn die verständlichen Argumente, weshalb es in ganz ganz besonders in Deutschland notwendig ist einen Schein zu machen?? Alle anderen Länder voller Barbaren und Tierquäler?? Alle dumm?? Alle Bestände nicht mehr vorhanden??

Jagdschein, Waffenschein... blabla bla...Ihr kennt die unterschiedliche Wirkung einer nicht sachgerechten Anwendung einer Langwaffe und eines z.B. 350g Pilker ??? Wenn nicht fragt mal in der Chirurgie nach...

Sorry, aber irgendwie kriege ich den Eindruck nicht weg, das hier mit einer aufgeblasenen Scheinheiligkeit (wie passend) ein Revierverhalten zu Tage tritt, welches eine bestimmte Betätigung (hier Angeln) der breiten Masse vorenthalten will...

Hege und Pflege ?? Fischereiaufseher ??
Kosten analysieren und den kostenpflichtigen Erlaubnisschein entsprechend anbieten. Regel und Gesetze anpassen (PS für die einfach Strukturierten vielleicht noch ein oder mehrere Merkzettel), fertig. Bei Verstössen entsprechende empfindliche satte Strafen und gut is..am Geldbeutel tut´s bekanntlich am meisten weh und wird erfahrungsgemäß am langsamsten vergessen. 
Und was mich persönlich am meisten auf den Keks geht ist das Argument:
Respekt vor der Kreatur...darum Schein...

Schon mal die C&R Fraktion z.b. in der Karpfen Abteilung verfolgt ??? 
Respekt vor dem alten megagroßen Karpfen damit man ihn jährlich zur Ablichtung begrüßen kann..? Wenn ich wirklich Repekt habe habe, angel ich nicht auf den Platzhalter....aus anderen Gründen vielleicht aber nicht wenn ich mir den "Respekt vor der Kreatur" auf die Fahne schreibe.

Andere Gründe für die "Jagd" auf den Brocken könnte ich mir schon vorstellen....aber wenn ich hier als "Nichtscheinbesitzer und darum nur Exilangler" die vorgeschobenen Gründe für den Schein anschaue,..,sorry aber da verzichte ich lieber drauf...

Meerforellenfänge Thread: Nur überflogen und teilweise Gier bzw. Beiträge darüber auf die Silberlinge gelesen.

15Kilo Zoll-Kontrolle Thread, Laichdorsch, und und und...

Und das alles unter Anglern, von denen die meisten eine Schein haben werden....

Aber vielleicht liege ich ja völlig falsch......und der Schein ist doch nicht so verkehrt, man sollte die Prüfung nur wie bei den angeblichen "Kampfhundrassen" um den Punkt persönliche Eignung im ethischen und sozialen Bereich erweitern......nur denke ich das dann so mancher seinen Schein schneller verlieren könnte als er denken kann.

PS. Ich hatte gerade mal Zeit hier was reinzuschreiben...Der Autor bestätigt, das seine hier vorgetragenen Gedanken nicht komplett niedergeschrieben worden sind..

PPS @ C&R sorry Ihr müsst halt immer als erstes Beispiel herhalten, liegt in der Natur der Sache|supergri

PPPS: Jetzt weiss ich warum die Entspannung, fahre ich zum Angeln, immer zeitgleich mit dem Verlassen der Bundesrepublik Scheinland einhergeht...

Gruß


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Nabend,

@ Jan,
Schöne Zusammenfassung , alles aufem Punkt gebracht. Danke!!

@ Rosi,


> Viel besser lernt man nebenbei am Wasser.......
> ...... Dafür braucht man doch keinen Schein oder ne Prüfung oder das Gefühl jetzt etwas bestimmtes lernen zu müssen!


Auch hier , volle Zustimmung!!


----------



## MarioDD

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Ja Rosi,
> wenn sich alle an die Regeln halten würden, würde es keine Allgemeinverfühgungen für das Hafenangeln in HST, Wolgast oder Greifswald geben. Und meist sind das bei uns die Angelurlauber die uns dieses einbrocken. In HST wurden Angler deren Bundesland möchte ich nicht nennen erwischt weil sie mit über 5 Mann in ein Fass geangelt haben und es waren keine Heringe sondern Zander und die auch Untermaßig.
> 
> Also weg mit dem Schein, raufsetzen der Strafen und Angelkarten für Urlauber.


 
sorry Blinkerkatze: wie bist du denn drauf? Schlimm genug, dass ich als geborener Stralsunder und ehemaliger Rüganer auch einen Küstenfischereischein brauche-nur weil ich jetzt in Sachsen wohne...
Nur kannst du nicht alle Urlauber und Touris über einen Kamm scheeren , nur weil ein paar dämliche Angler sich nicht an die Regeln halten!
Es ist traurig, dass es soweit im Stralsunder Hafen kommen musste....aber seid "Ihr" nicht selber schuld?
Stalsund hat sooo viele Politessen und nebenbei auch eine Hafenaufsicht und was weiß ich-nun bekommt es keiner auf die Reihe, die 10-20 Angler die da im Hafen ihr Unwesen treiben, in die Schranken zu weisen?
Und wenn du (oder wer auch immer) schon die 5 Angler und deren Fass gesehen hast: warum rufst du(er) nicht die Polizei oder die Fischereiaufsicht- die übrigens gleich um  die Ecke sitzt???
Aber um auf das Thema zurückzukommen: was soll bitte denn der Küstenfischereischein?? Setzt "Ihr" jetzt die Dorsche ein. Oder kommen die Heringe und Hornhechte aus Zuchtanlagen? Nein- hier wird mächtig Kasse durch die Stadtverwaltungen in Rostock und Stralund gemacht. Es gibt für mich keinen vernünftgen Grund für einen Küstenfischereischein! Wenn, dann sollte es für jeden einen *EINHEITLICHEN FISCHEREISCHEIN FÜR ALLE BUNDESLÄNDER *geben. Dort sollten zumindest die örtlichen Gegebenheiten sowie Beschränkungen und Mindestmaße etc. aufgeführt sein. Das Geld von den Einnahmen sollte dann aber auch für Besatz bzw Pflege der Gewässer verwendet werden. Was ich übrigens immer noch vermisse: Es gibt in HST im Hafen weder eine öffentliche Toilette,-geschweige denn einen Fischausnehmplatz. Sowas ist zumindest in Dänemark an jedem KleckerStrand Standart. 
Wenn ich schon mal beim meckern bin; was wird eigentlich mit der Kurtaxe gemacht? Wenn ich die verschi... Dünen von Mukran/Glowe oder auch auf dem Darß sehe, kommt mir das ko...:v


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Viel besser lernt man nebenbei am Wasser. Indem man etwas tut, sich bei den Anderen umschaut und neugierig ist. Sich auch mal mit den fast jährlich wechselnden Gesetzen z.B. den Mindestmaßen befasst. Die meisten Angler hier sind nebenbei auf dem Laufenden, vom PC aus. Dafür braucht man doch keinen Schein oder ne Prüfung oder das Gefühl jetzt etwas bestimmtes lernen zu müssen!



Hmmmm... Angenommen der Schein wird abgeschafft. Das geht sagen wir 20 JAhre gut, da Scheininhaber Angeln und die zumindest Grundkentnisse der Gesetze haben. Dann gehts aber los. Ein 15 Jähriger eentscheidet sich, dass er gerne Angeln möchte. Die Idee bekam er, als er einen Angler gesehen hat, der auch nicht die Prüfung gemacht hat. Er sieht wie er mit dem Fisch umgeht (er legt ihn einfach hin und lässt ihn ersticken). Weil er es nicht anders gelernt hat, macht er es natürlich genauso. Nun kommt ein anderer PAssant vorbei und sieht wie er mit dem Fisch umgeht. Er denkt Angeln ist doch was schönen und fängt auch an zu Angeln und geht unmöglich mit dem Fisch um. DAnn kommt ein Tierschützer daher und sagt "Typisch Angler Tierquäler". 

Wie ich schon hundert mal gesagt habe. WIE DIE PRÜFUNG DURCHGEFÜHRT WIRD IST MIST???? ABER OHNE PRÜFUNG GEHT ES AUCH NICHT?????


----------



## blinkerkatze

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@Mario

-den Küstenschein brauchen wir auch und das für das gleiche Geld.

-wer Kontrollen machen kann ist vom Gesetz festgelegt.

-es waren nicht 10 bis 20 Angler sondern 100 und mehr die in der Nacht gezählt wurden und das fast nur Urlauber

- die Faßangler wurden bestraft

- und wenn es nicht die Angler in HST gegeben hätte die sich für eine vernünftige angelei einsetzen wäre der haben zum Angeln dicht, er sollte im letzten Jahr gesperrt werden und das Thema ist noch nicht zu ende.

- zur Toilette kannst du dich ja mal an der Stadt wenden

- Fischausnehmplatz |kopfkrat im Hafen wo Urlauber laufen, ich glaube wer da angelt kann sein Fisch auch zu Hause ausnehmen oder.


- Dünen und Angeln #c 

man kann über vielles meckern sollte aber immer bei sich selber anfangen etwas besser zu machen.


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Hmmmm... Angenommen der Schein wird abgeschafft. Das geht sagen wir 20 JAhre gut, da Scheininhaber Angeln und die zumindest Grundkentnisse der Gesetze haben. Dann gehts aber los. Ein 15 Jähriger eentscheidet sich, dass er gerne Angeln möchte. Die Idee bekam er, als er einen Angler gesehen hat, der auch nicht die Prüfung gemacht hat. Er sieht wie er mit dem Fisch umgeht (er legt ihn einfach hin und lässt ihn ersticken). Weil er es nicht anders gelernt hat, macht er es natürlich genauso. Nun kommt ein anderer PAssant vorbei und sieht wie er mit dem Fisch umgeht. Er denkt Angeln ist doch was schönen und fängt auch an zu Angeln und geht unmöglich mit dem Fisch um. DAnn kommt ein Tierschützer daher und sagt "Typisch Angler Tierquäler".
> 
> Wie ich schon hundert mal gesagt habe. WIE DIE PRÜFUNG DURCHGEFÜHRT WIRD IST MIST???? ABER OHNE PRÜFUNG GEHT ES AUCH NICHT?????


 
Dann beantworte eine einfache Frage:

Wieso ist das in diversen anderen Ländern seit Jahrzehnten möglich?

Gruß


----------



## blinkerkatze

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@noworkteam,
diese Frage kann man garnicht beantworten. 
In der DDR hat es auch kein FS gegeben, da war es so das es Urlauberangelscheine gab womit nur auf Friedfisch geangelt werden durfte also mit Wurm. Wer im Verein war und das waren noch Vereine (nicht so wie jetzt wo nur noch Beitrag bezahlt wird und dann ist kein Mitglied mehr zusehen) durfte erst mit einer Raubfischmarke auf Raubfische angeln. Und dafür gab es vom Verein eine Prüfung wo man auch den Umgang mit der Angel beweisen mußte. Alles andere wurde beim Angeln gelernt und meist schon im der Jugendgruppe weil es da viele Angelveranstaltungen gegeben hat. Was heute ja Verboten ist.
Ich wäre auch dafür das nur die Vereinsmitglieder wieder auf Raubfisch angeln dürfen und wer nicht im Verein ist kann  über ein Urlauberschein angeln der auch nur für Friedfisch ist. Oder FS so das Vereinmitglieder ihm für wenig Koste und ein Kurzlehrgang bekommen. Und die Kids ihm umsonst bekommen wenn sie über 5 Jahre im Verein sind.


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Dann beantworte eine einfache Frage:
> 
> Wieso ist das in diversen anderen Ländern seit Jahrzehnten möglich?
> 
> Gruß



a in Angelländern wiee Schweden wo es tausend mal so viele Fische gibt wie hier. UnNd wie gessagt fragt sicch nur noch wie lange es noch geht.


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Und dafür gab es vom Verein eine Prüfung wo man auch den Umgang mit der Angel beweisen mußte. Alles andere wurde beim Angeln gelernt und meist schon im der Jugendgruppe weil es da viele Angelveranstaltungen gegeben hat. Was heute ja Verboten ist.


 
Weiß ich nix von, bei uns gibts Veranstaltungen.



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dafür das nur die Vereinsmitglieder wieder auf Raubfisch angeln dürfen und wer nicht im Verein ist kann über ein Urlauberschein angeln der auch nur für Friedfisch ist.


 
Friedfische kann man auch schlecht behandeln wenn man will. (Nicht dass ich das wollte!)



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Oder FS so das Vereinmitglieder ihm für wenig Koste und ein Kurzlehrgang bekommen. Und die Kids ihm umsonst bekommen wenn sie über 5 Jahre im Verein sind.


 
5 Jahre ist ein bisschen arg lang, ich traue jedem (ausgenommen Kleinkinder) zu den waidgerechten Umgang mit Fischen in spätestens einem Jahr (und das ist schon seeehr lang) zu lernen, wenn der Betreffende will. Und wenn er nicht will, nützen auch 5 Jahre oder Prüfung nix.


----------



## Canna

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin auch für den Schein aber erst ab 18 und nicht jedesmal verlängern 1 mal Prüfung wenn man den Schein hat nichts mehr Zahlen ist totale abzocke in meinen Augen


----------



## vs-schuhe

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Petri,
*für die Abschaffung* ABER bei ca.82 Mio.Einwohner für so ein kleines Land wie Deutschland geht es nicht anders.

MfG Frank


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Canna schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für den Schein aber erst ab 18 und nicht jedesmal verlängern 1 mal Prüfung wenn man den Schein hat nichts mehr Zahlen ist totale abzocke in meinen Augen



Ja oder zumindest nich so viel, denbn irgenwie müssen auch die Gewässer unterhalten werden. Âb 18 naja vllt ab 16 aber 18 is schon sehr hoch. 

Aber wenn er SChein abgeschafft wird kommen auch die Jäger und sagebn wie die Angler braucheen keinen Schein dann wir doch auch nichtt oder? Und so setzt  sich das dann fort

ICh meine ihr beschwwert euch ja jetzt schon was würdet ihr dann sagen, wenn de Jagdschein abgesetzt wird? Genauso denken auch die Jäger


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Oh man , immer diese obskuren Vergleiche.......

Fischereischein vs. Jagdschein ........ ist ja beides nen Schein,,,,,,,,, also das selbe

ich erhöhe auf :

Kampfpanzer Leopad 2 vs Fahrad ..... ist ja beides Kettenantrieb ,,,, also das selbe


----------



## Canna

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Ja oder zumindest nich so viel, denbn irgenwie müssen auch die Gewässer unterhalten werden.



Bekommen die Gewässer das Geld ?( <-- Ernste frage ^^)  Ich finde Tagesscheine und Vereinsbeitrag ( falls vorhanden ) sollte für ein Gewässer reichen oder nicht ? 



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Oh man , immer diese obskuren Vergleiche.......
> 
> Fischereischein vs. Jagdschein ........ ist ja beides nen Schein,,,,,,,,, also das selbe
> 
> ich erhöhe auf :
> 
> Kampfpanzer Leopad 2 vs Fahrad ..... ist ja beides Kettenantrieb ,,,, also das selbe



Das war ganz anderes ... er hat schon recht mit demm vergleich da stimme ich zu 100 % zu


----------



## MarioDD

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> @Mario
> 
> -den Küstenschein brauchen wir auch und das für das gleiche Geld..


 
nana! ich bin hier im DAV und zahle Jahresbeitrag 90 Euro (bei wesentlich weniger Wasser) dazu extra noch den KÜFI Schein



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> -wer Kontrollen machen kann ist vom Gesetz festgelegt..


was spricht aber dagegen, dass ein Angler oder wegen mir die Politesse mal dem Fischereiaufseher mal nen Tipp gibt?!



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> -es waren nicht 10 bis 20 Angler sondern 100 und mehr die in der Nacht gezählt wurden und das fast nur Urlauber


ja schlafen denn Polizei und Fischereiaufsicht Nachts?



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> - die Faßangler wurden bestraft


 richtig so! Entzug der Angelberechtigung auf Lebenszeit oder zumindest eine saftige Geldstrafe soll hier gerechtfertigt sein!



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> - und wenn es nicht die Angler in HST gegeben hätte die sich für eine vernünftige angelei einsetzen wäre der haben zum Angeln dicht, er sollte im letzten Jahr gesperrt werden und das Thema ist noch nicht zu ende.


 ich kenne als Stralsunder im Exil natürlich die Problematik und unterstütze euch da voll und ganz. Bei dieser Gelegenheit beste Grüße auf die Wasserstrasse und auf die Albert Schweitzer Str.



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> - zur Toilette kannst du dich ja mal an der Stadt wenden


 obs was bringt? Habe die Hoffnung verloren. Sollte aber für eine Hansestadt mit Weltkulturerbe kein Problem sein. Ansonsten ists ein Armutszeugnis!



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Fischausnehmplatz |kopfkrat im Hafen wo Urlauber laufen, ich glaube wer da angelt kann sein Fisch auch zu Hause ausnehmen oder.


warum nicht? In Spojdsberg und Bagenkop gehts doch auch! und die haben je nur geschätzte 50 Einwohner!
Außerdem sehe ich das als Attraktion , wenn sich die Urlauber die Nase an der Scheibe platt drücken um zu sehen, was die Angler gefangen haben! Außerdem haben längst nicht alle Angler einen kurzen Weg. War jetzt dieses WE in HST und konnte beim Heringsangeln Angler aus der ganzen Republik sehen. Bis runter nach München war keine Seltenheit! Habe irgendwo gelesen, das die ins Meer /Sund entsorgten Fischabfälle u.a. für die Verpilzung und somit auch zum Absterben des Laiches sorgen. Warum schafft man dann nicht eine Entsorgunsstelle von den zig Tausenden an KÜFI Schein Einnahmen! Geiz???




blinkerkatze schrieb:


> - Dünen und Angeln #c


 Nein natürlich nicht. Ich frage mich nur was mit der Kurtaxe passiert?! Wie wird die verwendet?



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> man kann über vielles meckern sollte aber immer bei sich selber anfangen etwas besser zu machen.


nein ich ka...e nicht in die Dünen und habe Gottseidank noch einen Teil meiner Familie in HST. Somit stellen sich mir viele dieser Probleme nicht. Aber ich stelle hier durchaus kritische Fragen , die sich HST und Herr Badrow gefallen lassen müssen. Und somit fange ich an, auch was zu verändern-und wenns nur nachdenken ist


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Oh man , immer diese obskuren Vergleiche.......
> 
> Fischereischein vs. Jagdschein ........ ist ja beides nen Schein,,,,,,,,, also das selbe
> 
> ich erhöhe auf :
> 
> Kampfpanzer Leopad 2 vs Fahrad ..... ist ja beides Kettenantrieb ,,,, also das selbe




:q Sofern du mit dem Fahrrad Jagd auf lebende Kreaturen machst ist der Vergleich gar nich mal so weit hergeholt.

Weis ja nicht was du mit nem Rad so anstellst. Klick


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@,Ollek

Klick  Frechheit , das bin ich nicht! Und wo hast dieses geheime Bild her ? und überhaupt......
gleich mal abgespeichert das Bild --- LOOL


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



MarioDD schrieb:


> Schlimm genug, dass ich als geborener Stralsunder und ehemaliger Rüganer auch einen Küstenfischereischein brauche-nur weil ich jetzt in Sachsen wohne.
> 
> 
> Aber um auf das Thema zurückzukommen: was soll bitte denn der Küstenfischereischein?? Setzt "Ihr" jetzt die Dorsche ein. Oder kommen die Heringe und Hornhechte aus Zuchtanlagen? Nein- hier wird mächtig Kasse durch die Stadtverwaltungen in Rostock und Stralund gemacht. Es gibt für mich keinen vernünftgen Grund für einen Küstenfischereischein!



Moin Mario, du haust da was durcheinander. Der Küstenschein wird vom Land Meck-Pom erhoben und ist ein Gewässerschein. Schuld haben die Schweden, das kannst du hier nachlesen. Was mit dem Geld gemacht wird? Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du finanzierst so manches Meerforellen und Dorsch-Projekt.

Der Fischereischein, den du auf Lebenszeit in Meck-Pom bekommen hast, nach einer Prüfung, der gilt auch in Sachsen. Und auf den könnte ich glatt verzichten.|rolleyes


----------



## MarioDD

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Mario, du haust da was durcheinander. Der Küstenschein wird vom Land Meck-Pom erhoben und ist ein Gewässerschein. Schuld haben die Schweden, das kannst du hier nachlesen. Was mit dem Geld gemacht wird? Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du finanzierst so manches Meerforellen und Dorsch-Projekt.
> 
> Der Fischereischein, den du auf Lebenszeit in Meck-Pom bekommen hast, nach einer Prüfung, der gilt auch in Sachsen. Und auf den könnte ich glatt verzichten.|rolleyes


 
Ich meine natürlich den Küstenschein für 5/10/20 Euro.
Der war übrigens vor einigen Jahren um einiges preiswerter...
Hab meinen Fischereischein übrigens in Sachsen gemacht und das gleich zwei mal. Das erste Mal zu DDR Zeiten und dann noch mal in der "Neuzeit". Und das nur, weil ich in der Wendezeit micht zum Angeln kam und dann mein DDR DAV Ausweis verfallen ist-obwohl ich bereits den Übergangs Bundesfischereischein  hatte.
Ich wollt nur damit sagen, dass wir (zB. Sachsen) ziemlich blöde dran sind-da wir ja um in unseren DAV Gewässeren angeln zu können , mindestens 90 Euro bezahlen müssen und dann noch dazu den jeweils obigen Betrag für die Küstenfischerei in Meck Pom. Während "Ihr" ja eigentlich nur den Küstenschein braucht um die gesamte Ostsee und die Boddengewässer zu beangeln.
Noch was zu deiner Ausführung mit den Schweden usw.
Bin übrigens einer der englischen Ururnachfahren, welcher in Schleswig Holstein mit den selbigen gegen die Franzosen gekämpft hat.|gr:
Ist ja auch richtig, gut und schön , dass ich (und viele andere) mit dem KÜFI Schein diverse Projekte unterstützen. Nur warum gibt es dann in SH keinen KüFi Schein? Setzen die keine MEFOS ein?
Ob das Dorschprojekt was bringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich wünsche aber "Euch" dennoch dabei viel Glück.
Und dann bin ich aber auch nach wie vor der Meinung, dass-wenn man schon solche Gebühren nimmt- diese Einnahmen öffentlich gemacht werden und man klip und klar sagt, was mit diesem Geld gemacht wurde/wird.
Dann sollte man dieses Geld auch für Angler/Touristen und Seefahrer verwenden und z.B. anständige Toiletten und Fischausnehmplätze bauen.


----------



## Koalabaer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @,Ollek
> 
> Klick  Frechheit , das bin ich nicht! Und wo hast dieses geheime Bild her ? und überhaupt......
> gleich mal abgespeichert das Bild --- LOOL



langsam glaube ich auch, das die beim Bund mit den SPAR-Maßnahmen zu weit gehen 
hoffe die Jungs sind nicht auf den Weg zum Auslandseinsatz |rolleyes


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



MarioDD schrieb:


> richtig so! Entzug der Angelberechtigung auf Lebenszeit


 
Das ist schon sehr unverhältnismäßig. 
Die Möglichkeit sich zu bessern muss einem schon eingeräumt bleiben.


----------



## MarioDD

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Das ist schon sehr unverhältnismäßig.
> Die Möglichkeit sich zu bessern muss einem schon eingeräumt bleiben.


gut darüber kann man ja diskutieren...allerding sehe ich hier einen *VORSÄTZLICHEN STRAFTATBESTAND*.|znaika:
Die Leute sind *wissentlich* in der Stralsunder Hafen gefahren und haben *wissentlich* mit *Pilkern* und *übergroßen Haken*, Zander *gerissen.*  Das hat in meinen Augen nichts mit Angeln zu tun-und jeder der einen Fischereischein hat (und auch ein wenig klar bei Verstand ist) weiß, dass das so nicht geht #4
Wegen solchen Idioten wird nun ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht, ob der Hafen fürs Angeln gesperrt wird.
Nur solchen Leuten wie "Blinkerkatze" und vielen anderen, ist es zu verdanken, dass es (bisher) nicht soweit gekommen ist. Ich würde es richtig schade finden-angle ich doch schon seit meinem 3. Lebensjahr auch im Stalsunder Hafen. (damals übrigens noch mit Weidenstock und 10 Meter Schnur)


----------



## profibxxxxxx81

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich weis echt nicht was sich der dabei  gedacht hat dieses Thema hier aufzumachen,Entwerder der hat kein oder was weis ich.Jeder der Angel gehen möchte lacht drüber und macht die Prü.und gut ist.
Muss man sich mal rein ziehen was dann los ist am wasser wenn es das Nicht gibt.
das wer genau das gleich wenn ich sage bin dafür den Führerschein abschaffen dann kann auch jeder Fahren der will oder wie.
Ich bin dafür das es so bleiben soll wie es ist und gut ist.


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



MarioDD schrieb:


> gut darüber kann man ja diskutieren...allerding sehe ich hier einen *VORSÄTZLICHEN STRAFTATBESTAND*.|znaika:
> Die Leute sind *wissentlich* in der Stralsunder Hafen gefahren und haben *wissentlich* mit *Pilkern* und *übergroßen Haken*, Zander *gerissen.* Das hat in meinen Augen nichts mit Angeln zu tun-und jeder der einen Fischereischein hat (und auch ein wenig klar bei Verstand ist) weiß, dass das so nicht geht #4


 
klar, zur Abschreckung muss die Strafe hoch sein, aber saftige Geldstrafe + Scheinentzug für 2 Jahre sollte ausreichen. Wer sichs danach nicht anders überlegt, der wird auch ohne Angelberechtigung weiterreißen.


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



profiblinker81 schrieb:


> Ich weis echt nicht was sich der dabei gedacht hat dieses Thema hier aufzumachen,Entwerder der hat kein oder was weis ich.Jeder der Angel gehen möchte lacht drüber und macht die Prü.und gut ist.
> Muss man sich mal rein ziehen was dann los ist am wasser wenn es das Nicht gibt.
> das wer genau das gleich wenn ich sage bin dafür den Führerschein abschaffen dann kann auch jeder Fahren der will oder wie.
> Ich bin dafür das es so bleiben soll wie es ist und gut ist.


 
und als nächstes wird der Pilotenschein mit dem Angelschein verglichen.


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

War ja klar, dass das Thema mal wieder hoch kommt. 

Hmmm... Mit dem Führerschein vergleichen ist schon weit hergeholt, aber trotzdem muss der Schein bleiben, wenn die Prüfung auch anders durchgeführt werden muss.


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass das Thema mal wieder hoch kommt.
> 
> Hmmm... Mit dem Führerschein vergleichen ist schon weit hergeholt, aber trotzdem muss der Schein bleiben, wenn die Prüfung auch anders durchgeführt werden muss.


 

100% zustimmung

eine Prüfung sollte eine Prüfung sein und keine Lizens zum Gelddrucken.

wenn ich hier zb. lese: ich hab meine Prüfung bestanden,jetzt muss ich nur noch lernen wie man eine Angeln auswirft und mit lebenden Fischen umgeht,dann wird mir ganz anders und solche Beiträge Spiegeln den Sinn der momentanen Prüfung hervorragend wieder


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...gelminister-die-redaktion-nimmt-stellung.html


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe dazu auch:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...gelminister-die-redaktion-nimmt-stellung.html


 
es ist auch zwigend erforderlich aus Gründen des Tierschutzes zu wissen wie lang zb. einen einhand Spinnrute ist oder welche Tierart nicht zu den Reptilien gehört.

Gruß:fränk


----------



## powermike1977

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

dafuer! man sollte sich den lappen im laden kaufen koennen!


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Hmmm... Mit dem Führerschein vergleichen ist schon weit hergeholt, aber trotzdem muss der Schein bleiben, wenn die Prüfung auch anders durchgeführt werden muss.


 
Nein - es wird sich nichts ändern. Es wird eine Pro-Forma (naja...) Prüfung abverlangt, um Gebühren kassieren zu können - da sind wir Deutschen mancher "Bananenrepublik" weit voraus...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Nein - es wird sich nichts ändern. Es wird eine Pro-Forma (naja...) Prüfung abverlangt, um Gebühren kassieren zu können - da sind wir Deutschen mancher "Bananenrepublik" weit voraus...
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Ja das weiß ich. Ich meinte damit, dass die Prüfun anders durchgeführt werden müsste, aber ohne Prüfung ist finde ich auch Mist


----------



## MarioDD

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Ja das weiß ich. Ich meinte damit, dass die Prüfun anders durchgeführt werden müsste, aber ohne Prüfung ist finde ich auch Mist


 
muss denn immer alles GEPRÜFT werden? Reicht es nicht-wenn ÜBERPRÜFT wird?
Geht doch in Rest Europa auch....


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Aufgrund der Bevölkerungs- und Anglerdichte in unserem flächenmässig recht kleinen Land bin ich für die Beibehaltung des Scheins und der Prüfung!

Daneben finde ich es gut, wenn zumindest ein gewisser "Bildungsstand" in Sachen Angeln dadurch gewährleistet wird.

Ansonsten fängt irgendwer einen Lachs oder andere geschützte Fischarten - schlägt ihn ab, weil er ihn nicht von einer Forelle unterscheiden kann und bekommt später (wenn überhaupt) von Kollegen erst gesagt, das er diesen Fisch nicht entnehmen durfte!
Von Schonzeiten & Mindestmaßen usw. mal ganz zu Schweigen - wer aber ausweislich seines Fischereischeins über diese Dinge Bescheid wissen SOLLTE, den kann man auch viel besser bestrafen, wenn er sich nicht an bestehende Regeln hält!

Und mal ganz ehrlich - wer ein ernsthaftes und nicht nur spontanes Interesse am Angeln hat, der macht eben diese Prüfung, für die man weiß Gott ja kein Nobelpreisträger sein muß und jut is!

Die Kohle tut sicher manchem weh, aber wenn ich so sehe, wieviel die meisten Angler (ich auch) trotz harter Zeiten so für ihre Ausrüstung hinlegen, dann halte ich das Geld-Argument für vorgeschoben!!!(...meiner Meinung nach gehen die richtigen Kosten erst nach der Erlaubnis los!...wer selber angelt, der weiß, was ich meine!*grins*).

Jeder von euch weiß, wieviel Angelzeug kostet und da sind die einmaligen Prüfungsgebühren doch echt ein Witz gegen, oder???

Wer sich etwas reinhängt, der kann sich in NRW auch den Kurs sparen - und hat für ca. 50 Euro die Prüfung, für 48 € den 5-Jahres-Schein und dann je nach Lust, Laune und Geldbeutel eine entsprechende Gewässerkarte und / oder Vereinsmitgliedschaft!

...und wenn ich die vielen "Scheinlosen" Angler im Forellenpuff so sehe, dann kann es am Geld nicht liegen, dass diese den Schein nicht machen, denn wer zwischen 15€ & 32 € für *einen (1!!!)* Angeltag (ohne Köder, Anfahrt, Verpflegung & nötige Ausrüstung) hinblättern kann, der kann auch ruhig dafür mal ne Prüfungsgebühr bezahlen!

Also - ich bin nach wie vor *FÜR den Schein & die Prüfung*, um wenigstens ein klitzekleines Mindestmaß an Fachwissen zu erhalten und sicher zu stellen, dass die Leute, die sich trotzdem später als "geprüfte Angler" wie die Axt im Walde benehmen wenigstens theoretisch wissen müßten, was richtig und was falsch ist!

Vergleiche mit Schweden etc. passen einfach nicht, aufgrund der massiv geringeren Bevölkerungsdichte in Relation zur Fläche des Landes und in Relation zur Fläche der dort vorhandenen Gewässer!

Ich finde, hier angeln jetzt schon zu viele Menschen - und auch zu viele, die keine Ahnung von dem haben, was die da machen und ich habe Angst, dass es ohne Schein noch viel schlimmer würde!

Der Schein qualifiziert einen weiß Gott nicht als tollen Angler, aber er stellt zumindest einmal sicher, dass nicht die totalen "Voll-Honks" einfach so mal eben angeln gehen können!

*Für jeden, der da wirklich echtes Interesse & Spaß dran hat, ist der Schein keine große Hürde, weswegen ich das Gejammer gegen den Schein nicht verstehen kann!*

Ausnahmen gibt es nat. immer - bspw. sollte man Leuten helfen, die eine Lese- Rechtschreibstörung haben etc. - aber wer nur zu faul, zu geizig oder zu doof ist, diese Prüfung zu bestehen, der hat nach meiner ganz persönlichen Ansicht auch am Wasser nix verloren!

Ernie


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Daneben finde ich es gut, wenn zumindest ein gewisser "Bildungsstand" in Sachen Angeln dadurch gewährleistet wird.
> 
> Häh??? Gesunder Menschenverstand reicht völlig aus! Und ne "Prüfung" (schmunzel) die auch Kinder im Vorschulalter bestehen könnten, nene diesen "Bildungsstand" möcht ich nicht - weder beim Angeln noch sonst wo!
> 
> Und mal ganz ehrlich - wer ein ernsthaftes und nicht nur spontanes Interesse am Angeln hat, der macht eben diese Prüfung, für die man weiß Gott ja kein Nobelpreisträger sein muß und jut is!
> 
> Nee - muß man wirklich nicht. Voraussetzung ist eher Bonität
> 
> 
> ...und wenn ich die vielen "Scheinlosen" Angler im Forellenpuff so sehe, dann kann es am Geld nicht liegen, dass diese den Schein nicht machen, denn wer zwischen 15€ & 32 € für *einen (1!!!)* Angeltag (ohne Köder, Anfahrt, Verpflegung & nötige Ausrüstung) hinblättern kann, der kann auch ruhig dafür mal ne Prüfungsgebühr bezahlen!
> 
> Aha, du siehst es selbst ein - es geht nur um die Gebühr, um nichts anderes.
> 
> Also - ich bin nach wie vor *FÜR den Schein & die Prüfung*,
> 
> Vergleiche mit Schweden etc. passen einfach nicht, aufgrund der massiv geringeren Bevölkerungsdichte in Relation zur Fläche des Landes und in Relation zur Fläche der dort vorhandenen Gewässer!
> 
> Dann sind alle Länder dieser Welt "Dämlich" denn nirgends gibt es so eine Abzocke... Unhabhängig von Bevölkerungsdichte und Gewässerfläche.|rolleyes
> 
> Ich finde, hier angeln jetzt schon zu viele Menschen - und auch zu viele, die keine Ahnung von dem haben, was die da machen
> 
> Da geb ich dir völlig Recht - solche Perversionen wie gezieltes und völlig zurecht verbotenes C&R nehmen überhand - meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach durch die angebliche "Wertigkeit" des Scheines!
> 
> Der Schein qualifiziert einen weiß Gott nicht als tollen Angler, aber er stellt zumindest einmal sicher, dass nicht die totalen "Voll-Honks" einfach so mal eben angeln gehen können!
> 
> Hmmm - also "Halb-Honks" gehen noch so eben?
> 
> Ernie


 


MarioDD schrieb:


> muss denn immer alles GEPRÜFT werden? Reicht es nicht-wenn ÜBERPRÜFT wird?
> Geht doch in Rest Europa auch....
> 
> Irrtum - geht im Rest der ganzen Welt so...#c


 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Sicherlich geht es auch um die Gebühr, da aber auch die von mir angeführten pos. Nebeneffekte damit einhergehen und die Gebühr "bezahlbar" ist, für jemand, der diesem Hobby ohnehin nachgehen möchte, wofür realistisch erfahrungsgemäß in der Summe üblicherweise ein großes Vielfaches dieser Gebühr vön Nöten ist, finde ich es unterm Strich völlig in Ordnung und bleibe dabei, dass ich FÜR den Schein und auch FÜR die Prüfungspflicht bin!

Diese Gebühr zahle ich gerne, um weiterhin zumindest nur mit "geprüften" Kollegen am Wasser zu sitzen!

Das ist es mir wert!

...und wer da anderer Meinung ist, dem steht dies frei!

Ich will keinen Überzeugen - ich stelle hier NUR meinen Standpunkt dar!

Was richtig oder falsch ist, muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden!

Ich finde es toll, wie es ist - habe meine Prüfung schon lange und deshalb kratzt es mich recht wenig!

Wer angeln will, der muß sie halt´ ebenfalls machen, oder sich Alternativen überlegen!

However!

Ernie

PS:

Kleiner Exkurs zum Thema Demokratie:

Die Gesetze wurden gemacht von Menschen, die wir alle durch Wahl (oder Nicht-Wahl) dazu legitimiert haben!

Nun zu meckern, weil sie es so geregelt haben, wie es geregelt ist kann man machen, aber konsequent und ergebnisorientiert wäre eigentlich nur, sich SELBST politisch einzubringen & zu engagieren!!!

Meckern kann jeder - bessermachen ist vielen einfach zu anstrengend - also :

Mein Tipp:

*Nicht nur meckern, sondern machen!*

Wählen gehen wäre da ein Anfang - Politik selbermachen eigentlich die einzige wirkliche Konsequenz, wenn man mit bestehenden Verhältnissen so unzufrieden ist, wie Du es zu sein scheinst!


So klappt Demokratie!

*grins*

Ernie


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Diese Gebühr zahle ich gerne, um weiterhin zumindest nur mit "geprüften" Kollegen am Wasser zu sitzen!
> Ernie


 
Hi ernie, 

ich komm aus einer "ländlichen" Gegend, hier hat jeder Zweite den Jagdschein, Angelschein kaum jemand. Die Welt ist im Sauerland ist zwar auch nicht mehr in Ordnung als sonst wo, aber Respekt vor der Kreatur gibt es hier noch. Dies beschränkt sich nicht nur aufs Angeln oder Jagen.
Mag vielleicht daran liegen, daß ein Leben mit und in (um) der (die) Natur die Menschen sensibler für für unsere Umwelt macht.
Ich kenn hier wirklich erstklassige Angler - manche mit und die meisten ohne Schein - die ziehe ich Deinen "geprüften" Kollegen vor. Es ist für mich einfach wichtig, das jemand so ungefähr ne Ahnung davon hat, was er da mit lebenden Kreaturen tut, da kann die Deppenprüfung nicht mithalten! 
Die Unsitte der sogenannten "Sportangler" ist bei uns auch wenig vertreten, wenngleich auch ein "Ruhrgebietstourismus" feststellbar ist - aber das sind überschaubare Gruppen, welche sich leider manchmal am Wasser aufführen wie wildgewordene Handfeger|kopfkrat - aber Gott sei es geprisen, gepfiffen und getrommelt: Die haben alle den Angelschein...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wählen gehen wäre da ein Anfang - Politik selbermachen eigentlich die einzige wirkliche Konsequenz, wenn man mit bestehenden Verhältnissen so unzufrieden ist, wie Du es zu sein scheinst!
> 
> 
> So klappt Demokratie!
> 
> *grins*
> 
> Ernie


 
Hubs - hab es überlesen, hattest Du nachträglich angefügt!

Inweiweit ich selber Politik mache geht Dich mit Verlaub einen Sch...dreck an, aber ich mache - keine Sorge! Inwieweit Du meine Meinung zur Fischereiprüfung mit meiner Zufriedenheit mit bestehenden "Verhältnissen" in Zusammenhang bringst - keine Ahnung...|kopfkrat

Aber Demokratie klappt - selbst mit Dir

Gruß Stefan


----------



## SpinnAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

DER ANGELSCHEIN MUSS SEIN !!!!!!! Sonnst haben wir bald noch mehr Pack am Wasser die alles vermüllen und die die Fische nicht waidgerecht behandeln. Da muss jeder durch. Die Prüfung ist doch eigendlich ein Klax


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Deine erlesene Wortwahl läßt ein wenig auf Deinen Intellekt schliessen - das überlasse ich mal jedem Leser selber, sich da ein Bild zu machen und lasse es unkommentiert!

Du wirkst ein wenig feindselig - was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, da wir eigentlich größtenteils hier recht sachlich argumentieren und jeder nach seinen Fähigkeiten versucht seinen Standpunkt darzustellen und zu begründen!

However...`!?!

Na, so weit ist meine alte Heimat - das Oberbergische - garnicht von Dir weg!

Den Zusammenhang mit der Politik stelle ich her, da die geltenden Gesetze und Bestimmungen ja irgendwoher kommen und Du mit der momentanen Lage nicht so richtig glücklich zu sein scheinst!

Aber rumnörgeln auf Stammtischniveau ist eine Sache - etwas ändern und bewegen eine andere!

Nun ja - ich finde die bestehende Lage ganz gut - auch wenn ich die Prüfung für verbesserungsbedürftig halte!

Deine Argumente FÜR die Abschaffung des Fischereischeines leuchten mir nach wie vor nicht ein --> müssen sie ja auch nicht!

Recht gebe ich Dir, wenn Du sagst, dass auch ein Fischereischein keine Garantie dafür ist, dass dessen Inhaber auch später ein "besserer" Angler ist - dafür gibt es zu viele Chaoten MIT Schein - aber nach meiner Ansicht wären es noch mehr Chaoten, wenn gänzlich auf den Schein verzichtet würde!

Und wenn Du schon Politik machst, dann weißt Du ja jetzt, was Du zu tun hast, um eine Änderung in Deinem Sinne herbei zu führen!

;O)

Ob Du Politik machst geht mich in der Tat nichts an und es ist mir auch völlig egal - aber durch "nur rummeckern" über die bestehenden Verhältnisse ändert sich halt´ in der Sache nichts!

Gruß ins Sauerland!

Ernie


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> DER ANGELSCHEIN MUSS SEIN !!!!!!! Sonnst haben wir bald noch mehr Pack am Wasser die alles vermüllen und die die Fische nicht waidgerecht behandeln. Da muss jeder durch. Die Prüfung ist doch eigendlich ein Klax


 
Völlig Richtig - die Prüfung ist mehr als einfach und ziemlich sinnfrei!#h Nur welches "Pack" willst Du denn damit vom Wasser abhalten? Schwarzangler "vermüllen" in der Regel nicht... die gehen hin und ganz schnell wieder weg. Guck Dir doch mal den Dreck an, der da liegt: 30% Spaziergänger, 70% Angler...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> DER ANGELSCHEIN MUSS SEIN !!!!!!! Sonnst haben wir bald noch mehr Pack am Wasser die alles vermüllen und die die Fische nicht waidgerecht behandeln. Da muss jeder durch. Die Prüfung ist doch eigendlich ein Klax


 

Das ist das Problem, jeder Vollidiot schafft die Prüfung, bis auf die, die z.B. nicht gut deutsch können (selbst wenn sie fachlich top drauf sind) etc.

Die Prüfung allein macht keinen vollen Waidmann!


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

...und die "Müll-Problematik" würde also besser, wenn man den Schein abschafft???

Wohl kaum!

Ich halte es so, dass ich bei meinen Angeltouren am Rhein und an der Aggertalsperre immer auch an meinem Angelplatz den Müll meiner Vorgänger mit wegräume!

Traurig, dass es so ist, aber so mache ich wenigstens dabei schonmal einen Anfang!

Das hat aber mit der Grundeinstellung zu tun und nach meiner Ansicht rein garnichts mit dem Angelschein und oder der Prüfung!

Ein Ferkel bleibt ein Ferkel, ob mit oder ohne Prüfung!

Aber sauberer werden die Gewässer auch nicht, wenn man die Schein- und Prüfungspflicht abschafft - und darum geht es hier drin doch eigentlich, oder?

Ernie


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin,

da muss ich mich scheinbar auch mal wieder blicken lassen, um alle daran zu erinnern, dass Ihr Euren Standpunkt mit Sicherheit auch mit etwas gewählteren und weit weniger abfälligen Begriffen vertreten könnt, bevor Ihr Euch dieses Vokabular im nächsten Atemzug noch gegenseitig um die Ohren haut. Was dann fällig wird, sollte bekannt sein, also immer schön freundlich...

Danke und Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## SpinnAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Mit Pack meine ich ***editiert***denn ich habe schlechte Erfahrung mit diesen Leuten, sie haben mich schon offt genug dumm angemacht. Nach ihren Nachtangel-Aktionen lag ein Haufen Müll dort und sie nehmen echt jeden Fisch mit ! Ich hoffe ihr habt Verständniss für die Aussage


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Deine erlesene Wortwahl läßt ein wenig auf Deinen Intellekt schliessen - das überlasse ich mal jedem Leser selber, sich da ein Bild zu machen und lasse es unkommentiert!
> 
> Du wirkst ein wenig feindselig - was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, da wir eigentlich größtenteils hier recht sachlich argumentieren und jeder nach seinen Fähigkeiten versucht seinen Standpunkt darzustellen und zu begründen!
> 
> However...`!?!
> 
> Na, so weit ist meine alte Heimat - das Oberbergische - garnicht von Dir weg!
> 
> Den Zusammenhang mit der Politik stelle ich her, da die geltenden Gesetze und Bestimmungen ja irgendwoher kommen und Du mit der momentanen Lage nicht so richtig glücklich zu sein scheinst!
> 
> Aber rumnörgeln auf Stammtischniveau ist eine Sache - etwas ändern und bewegen eine andere!
> 
> Nun ja - ich finde die bestehende Lage ganz gut - auch wenn ich die Prüfung für verbesserungsbedürftig halte!
> 
> Deine Argumente FÜR die Abschaffung des Fischereischeines leuchten mir nach wie vor nicht ein --> müssen sie ja auch nicht!
> 
> Und wenn Du schon Politik machst, dann weißt Du ja jetzt, was Du zu tun hast, um eine Änderung in Deinem Sinne herbei zu führen!
> 
> ;O)
> 
> Ob Du Politik machst geht mich in der Tat nichts an und es ist mir auch völlig egal - aber durch "nur rummeckern" über die bestehenden Verhältnisse ändert sich halt´ in der Sache nichts!
> 
> Gruß ins Sauerland!
> 
> Ernie


 
Also jetzt sag mal ehrlich? 

Hast Du ein medizinisches Problem? Wir haben in NRW eigentlich gute Kliniken.
Also nochmal mit größtem Verlaub: _***bitte keine Beleidigungen, deshalb editiert***_
Les Dir mal bitte die Forenregeln durch und versuche nicht mich in eine politische Diskussion reinzudrängen - ist mir mit nem Gesprächspartner wie Dir eh nicht lohnenswert#c

Jetzt mal zum Thema: Ich "meckere" (???) über bestehende Verhältnisse? Nun gut - ich meckere nicht, find aber den bestehenden Fischereischein mit Prüfung als sinnfrei und reine Abzocke. Da diese Meinung von so ungefähr allen Regierungen dieser Welt geteilt wird, bin ich ein Nörgler?

Mann, es geht hier um den FISCHEREISCHEIN - nicht die Schlußakte von Helsinki!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

...aber Angler, welche ihren Müll einfach am Platz zurücklassen darf ich als "Ferkel" bezeichnen, oder???

Finde das in Anbetracht der Fakten noch sehr sehr gewählt ausgedrückt!

;O)

...und gerade am Rhein bei Köln ist das leider ein akutes Problem, obwohl ich das hier im Rahmen der Diskussion für "Off Topic" halte, da dass wie schon erwähnt für mich nichts - aber auch garnichts mit dem Fischereischein zu tun hat!!!

Ernie


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> ***Originalposting editiert***


 
Nun denn, dieses "Pack" angelt halt schwarz oder hat den Fischreischein... spricht wieder dafür, das die Abschaffung des Fischereischeins in dieser Hinsicht nichts ändern würde...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				SpinnAngler93 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ihr habt Verständniss für die Aussage



Da irrst Du Dich leider, deshalb umgehend editiert und für Dich mit der ersten fühlbaren Konsequenz, da es scheinbar mal wieder nicht anders in diesem Thread geht.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

...ich denke nicht, dass ich mit den Forenregeln in Konflikt komme, wenn ich mir erlaube darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Änderung bzw. das Bestehen der Angelschein- und Prüfungspflicht ein politisches Handeln erfodert, da nur so die bestehende Gesetzeslage verändert werden kann!

Ich treffe damit kein politisches Statement, was in der Tat hier drin nichts zu suchen hat, sondern kläre auch Dich darüber auf, warum es z.Zt. in diesem (Bundes-) Land so ist, wie es ist!

Beschimpfungen kannst Du Dir sparen - nimm´ lieber inhaltlich mal konkret Stellung, als polemisch um dich zu schiessen!

Drücke Dich ganz fest geschätzter Kollege!


...und immer nett bleiben, weil der Debilofant das so möchte und das auch viel viel angenehmer für alle ist.

Ernie

PS:

Es heißt übrigens "lies" Dir die Forenregeln durch - wir nennen das Imperativ!

;O)


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> weil der Debilofant das so möchte und das auch viel viel angenehmer für alle ist.


Nicht weil Kai das möchte, sondern weils so in den Forenregeln steht.
Diese sind als juristisch Vertrag anzusehen und einzuhalten (dazu gibts entsprechende Urteile).

Gerade wer so auf Prüfungen Gesetze, Kurse etc. pocht, sollte in der Lage sein, auch anderweitig geltendes deutsches Recht  - in seinen eigenen Postings hier - dann zu beachten....
Denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

PS;
Ist es nicht interessant, dass es Leute gibt, deren Intellekt reicht, um Prüfungen zu fordern, um andere vom Wasser wegzuhalten... 
Die aber gleichzeitig scheinbar nicht in der Lage sind, intellektuel die hier geltenden Regeln zu beachten?
Wie die wohl die Regeln und Gesetze (ob mit oder ohne Prüfung) am Wasser beachten?


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				ernie1973;2478497 
Es heißt übrigens "lies" Dir die Forenregeln durch - wir nennen das Imperativ!
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Hinweis... was würde ich ohne Dich nur tun|kopfkrat???
> 
> Ich brech die Diskussion jetzt einseitig ab. Erstmals gehts jetzt lecker Essen und zweitens hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf persönliche Anfeindungen.
> 
> Bevor es zu Albern wird,
> 
> 
> Gruß Stefan


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Um sich an die Regeln zu halten muß man sie zunächst einmal überhaupt kennen!

Alleine dafür ist der Fischereischein nach meiner Ansicht schon sehr sinnvoll!!!

Da wird nämlich zumindest sichergestellt, dass jeder sich BEVOR er angelt zumindest mal (wenn auch nur oberflächlich) mit den Regelungen beschäftigt hat!

Das finde ich sehr wichtig und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man OHNE eine Pflicht zum Ablegen der Prüfung diesen Effekt noch hätte!

Ob die Prüfung wirklich ausreichend ist in ihrer jetzigen Form, dass kann man sicherlich diskutieren - aber dieses Argument finde ich schon richtig und wichtig, wenn es darum geht, ob eine solche Prüfung / ein solcher Schein Sinn macht!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Alleine dafür ist der Fischereischein nach meiner Ansicht schon sehr sinnvoll!!!


Genau dafür ist er komplett sinnfrei:

Man kann den Schein auch ohne Prüfung kriegen, daher immer schön aufpassen um was man diskutiert.
Z. B. In Brandenburg (Friedfischangeln); Schleswig Holstein und Mecklenburg Vorpommern (Tourischein), Niedersachsen (braucht man gesetzlich nicht mal einen, genügt der Personalausweis); NRW (wenn man behindert ist oder in NRW lebender Ausländer), und, und...

Zudem sollte jeder Gewässerbesitzer auf seinen Scheinen, die er an Angler ausgibt, draufstehen haben, was an seinem Gewässer gilt (und was meist eh von den für die Prüfung gelernten gesetzlichen Regelungen abweicht...

Von daher ist dieses Argument komplett falsch - weder Prüfung noch Schein bringen einem die in der Praxis (am jeweiligen Gewässer wichtigen) Regeln und Regelungen bei. Nur die jewels geltenden gesetzlichen Mindestbestimmungen, die eh an kaum einem Gewässer gelten. Da ntzt ein entsprechendes Merkblatt fürs jeweilge Gewässer tausendmal mehr als eine so sinnfreie Prüfung


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Du nennst jetzt hier die nat. existierenden Ausnahmen, bei denen dieses Argument ausnahmsweise nicht zieht, aber in der großen Masse der "normalen" Angler, die brav sogar *Lehrgang* (in NRW keine Pflicht!) *UND Prüfung* machen, finde ich es trotzdem gut und wichtig, dass diese als Mehrzahl der Angelnden zumindest mal kurz einen (wenn auch zu kleinen!) Einblick in die Bestimmungen erhalten.(zumindest im Rahmen der landeseinheitlichen Gesetzeskunde sichert das einen Minimalstandard!).

Da ich aus NRW komme, beziehe ich mich meist auch auf die Regelungen unseres schönen Bundeslandes!

Ich denke zumindest, dass es die Mehrzahl ist, die hier so ans Angeln kommt, ohne da jetzt Statistiken aufweisen zu können!

Aber das ist ja das schöne an diesem Forum, man kann auch ganz kultiviert anderer Meinung sein, ohne dabei gleich zu entgleisen!

Ich finde die Prüfungs- und Scheinpflicht halt´ einfach gut und wichtig - und das aus den von mir angeführten Gründen!

Und meine Meinung/ mein Argument ist deswegen nicht "falsch", sondern allenfalls "anders" als Deine lieber Thomas!

Ich zumindest meine nicht beurteilen zu können, was "richtig" oder "falsch" ist - ich finde manche Dinge einleuchtender als andere und versuche dabei Argumente abzuwägen - aber "richtig" und "falsch" kann ich kleines Menschlein deshalb nicht beurteilen!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Sie ist anders UND falsch, aus oben von mir genannten Gründen..

Das ist aber kein Beinbruch.

Ich kann auch jederzeit als Argment akzeptieren, dass man andere Angler (oder solche die es werden wollen) vom ("eigenen") Gewässer fernhalten will - Dann soll man dazu stehen und das auch so argumentieren.

Dass die Prüfung auch nur einen Angler besser gemacht haben soll (bundesweit), liegt wenn, dann in der Person des jeweiligen Lehrgangsleiters, nicht aber an Prüfung oder Prüfungsinhalt, die allesamt deutschlandweit meilenweit von jeder Praxis entfernt sind.

Nur ein kleines Beispiel:
Auch die Minister im von mir verlinkten Artikel weisen immer wieder auf Tierschutzgesetz hin - und dazu gehört dann logischerweise fortführend auch, dass man das töten von Fischen in der Praxis lernen sollte. 

Genau dieser Punkt des praktisch erlenten sachgerechten tötens (obwohl von den Ministern oder sonstigen Verfechtern der Prüfung immer wieder der Tierschutz herangezogen wird als Argument) steht aber in keiner einzigen Prüfungsordnung drin.   

Und nur wenn ein Lehrgangsleiter das dann als wichtig erachtetm, wird das töten dann auch in der Praxis gezeigt und gelehrt.
Was wiederum explizit zeigt, dass die Prüfungen als solche mit den entsprechenden Argumenten komplett sinnlos sind.

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...gelminister-die-redaktion-nimmt-stellung.html


----------



## skally

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Bin auch für den F-schein.

Bloß sollten man die Fischreibabgabe gebühren überdenken und wesentlich mehr kontrollieren. Ich hab meinen Schein schon seit 11 Jahren und wurde nicht einmal Kontrolliert. (Mein vater hat den schon 40 Jahre und wurde auch noch nicht einmal kontrolliert.)

Ist schon irgendwie stumpfsinnig die Regeln aufzustellen aber nicht zu kontrollieren. Da viele manche Regeln nicht ganz oder garnicht begriffen haben.

LG skally


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass gerade im praktischen Bereich die Prüfung und auch die angebotenen Lehrgänge extreme Defizite aufweisen!

Ich persönlich hatte das große Glück, von Kindesbeinen an durch meinen Vater alles wirklich Wichtige in der Praxis gelehrt zu bekommen! (auch die damalige Leitung der Jugendgruppe im Verein war da eine gute Starthilfe!).

Im Kurs habe in der Tat nur noch einige recht interessante Dinge dazugelernt und mich auf prüfungsrelevante Fragen konzentriert!

Von "meinem" Gewässer fernhalten kann und muß ich durch die Scheinpflicht niemanden - bei der Talsperre ist die Aufnahme von neuen Mitgliedern Gott sei Dank vom Verein her reglementiert, auch um eine vernünftige, nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung des Gewässers zu sichern und am Rhein schert es mich nicht, wer da noch alles angelt, solange sie denn einen Schein haben!

Den Müll räume ich regelmäßig auch von anderen Leuten weg, ohne zu wissen, ob diese mit oder ohne Schein geangelt haben!

Wie schon gesagt - der Schein macht aus keinem einen besseren Menschen oder Angler, aber er sichert im Regelfall für den Kreis der inhaber gewisse Mindeststandards, auf die ich ganz persönlich nicht verzichten möchte!

Für mich ist die Prüfung auch so etwas wie eine "Ernsthaftigkeits-Hürde", die verhindert, dass jemand einfach mal so aus einer Laune heraus ans Angeln kommt, der nicht weiß, wie er sich der Umwelt und den darin lebenden Kreaturen gegenüber zu verhalten hat!

Das nat. viele sich auch nicht toll benehmen, die ihren Schein bereits haben, dass steht leider außer Frage!

Wir haben ja auch Verbrecher in diesem Land, obwohl die Gesetze ja klar, bekannt und jedem zugänglich sind - das scheint also menschlich zu sein, gegen Regeln zu verstoßen!

Um der Sache Herr zu werden, habe ich ganz persönlich mich auch als Kontrolleur bereiterklärt, meine Freizeit zu opfern, weil ich auch da etwas tun möchte!

Leider sind die Behörden da - quelle surprise - sehr langsam mit dem förmlichen Verwaltungsverfahren - aber ich denke, es macht Sinn, wenn sich der Sache auch mal engagierte Leute annehmen, etwas tun und nicht bloß "meckern" !

Ernie


----------



## maarfischer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ernie
|good:


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@Thomas 9904:

Also verstehe ich Dich jetzt richtig lieber Thomas, dass Du nicht gegen die Prüfung an sich bist, sondern nur mit ihrer jetzigen Form nicht einverstanden bist???

Demnach sollte die Prüfung also qualitativ "besser" (auch praktisch) damit auch automatisch umfangreicher und schwerer werden, um den Zweck zu sichern, den nach Deinen Aussagen diese jetzige und uneinheitliche Prüfung nicht sichert???

Oder meinst Du auch, die Prüfung gehört komplett abgeschafft???

Das ist mir noch nicht klar geworden aus Deinen Aussagen - Du bemängelst die bestehende Rechtslage und Prüfungspraxis - das mache ich auch - aber ich bin im Grunde für eine - gerne auch wesentlich "bessere" und deutlich schwerere Prüfung.

Möchtest Du nun gar keine Prüfung und verlässt Dich dann einfach mal drauf, dass jeder künftige Angler sich alles autodidaktisch und freiwillig selber aneignet, was man so können und wissen muß, oder möchtest Du die "verbesserte" und auch vereinheitlichte Prüfung, um Deinen genannten Kritikpunkten Rechnung zu tragen?(eine Vereinheitlichung wäre ja bspw. möglich durch ein Abkommen der einzelnen Bundesländer).

Ernie

Auf die Antwort bin ich ja schon gespannt!
Vielleicht sind wir ja doch im Grunde einer Meinung!?!


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich hab ja meine Meinung zu diesem Thema bereits beigesteuert. Möchte das aber nochmals bekräftigen und hoffe, die Diskussion kommt wieder auf sachlichen Boden.

Also,

die Prüfung ist in aller erster Linie eine Konzessionsmaßnahme an die Tierschutzbewegung. Es soll sichergestellt werden, dass nur entsprechend ausgebildete und fachlich geprüfte Menschen lebenden Tieren mit einer Angel nachstellen. 
Nix anderes ist der Grundgedanke.
Dass dann diese Maßnahme benutzt wird um Gebühren einzufordern ist eine andere Geschichte und gipfelt darin, dass man den Schein in den meißten BL alle paar Jahre kostenpflichtig verlängern muß. Dabei wird nicht geprüft, ob man noch das notwendige Wissen besitzt, es ist nur eine bürokratisch-monetäre Angelegenheit. 

Der Grundgedanke ( Tierschutz ) wird jedoch durch den absolut dilettantischen Prüfungsstoff ad absurdum geführt. Das während eines Lehrgangs vermittelte Wissen und der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Prüfung lassen es zu, dass angehende Angler mit riesigen Defiziten ans Wasser dürfen. Das, was bei der Prüfung an Wissen vermittelt wird ist entweder vollkommen sinnlos ( wieviele Eier legt ein Karpfen ) oder absolut unzureichend. Ich behaupte das nach bestandener Prüfung trotzdem 95 % der Probanden am Wasser keinen Lachs von einer Regenbogenforelle, geschweige denn von einer Meerforelle unterscheiden können. Ich behaupte, dass 99,9 % keinen Aland von einem streng geschützten Frauennerfling unterscheiden können. Selbst bei Aland und Döbel dürfte das Groß der Probanden kläglich scheitern. 
Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße auswendig zu lernen ist albern. Sie stehen auf jedem Schein und man muß sich trotzdem noch nach eventuellen Gewässerspezifischen Vorschriften erkundigen. Auch sind sie von BL zu BL oft unterschiedlich. 
Eine kleine Broschüre mit allen wichtigen Informationen, die zusammen mit dem Schein ausgehändigt wird, ist aktueller und sinnvoller.

Also ist die Prüfung, so wie sie heute abgehalten wird, vollkommen sinnlos.

Nun kann man in zwei Richtungen überlegen. Man lässt sie weg, oder man gestaltet sie so, dass der Proband nach bestandener Prüfung wirklich ausgebildet ist.
Letzteres würde ich befürworten, wenn das für alle gilt. Heißt, auch diejenigen die den bisherigen Schein haben, müssen erneut nachweisen dass sie das notwendige Wissen besitzen. 
Für mich würde das bedeuten, dass ich mit dem Angeln aufhöre. Nicht, weil ich das Wissen nicht besitze, sondern weil ich nicht die Zeit habe ein oder zwei Jahre lang jedes Wochenende einen Vorbereitungskurs zu besuchen und keine Lust, mehrere tausend Euro dafür zu berappen. Denn das wäre mehr oder weniger die Konsequenz einer fachgerechen Prüfung.

Aber auch davon abgesehen befürworte ich unbedingt den wegfall dieser unseligen Prüfungskiste. Ich finde es unerträglich, dass Kinder unter einem bestimmten Alter nicht angeln dürfen. Dass Väter sich streng genommen strafbar machen, wenn sie Klein-Dieter ans Wasser mitnehmen und mit der Ministippe Rotaugen fangen lassen. 
Ich finde es dämlich, dass man als erwachsener Mensch nicht erst mal ausprobieren darf, ob man überhaupt Spass am Angeln hat. Müll, Tierquälerei, Saufgelage ?
Gibt es auch mit Schein und nicht zu knapp. Hat damit überhaupt nix zu tun. 

Last not least sehe ich nicht die Heuschreckenplage am Wasser, wenn die Prüfung wegfallen würde. Der Schein kann ja bleiben, aber eben ohne Prüfung. Damit wäre allem Genüge getan.


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ralle - das ist mal eine klare Aussage!

Ich bin zwar anderer Meinung und nach wie vor für die Prüfung - gerne auch in verbesserter und bundesweit vereinheitlichter Form!

Ich würde mich auch einer "anständigen" Prüfung erneut stellen, weil mein Hobby mir sehr wichtig ist - der Kostenfaktor einer solchen "guten" Prüfung ist in der Tat ein Problem - damit würde Angeln nämlich ähnlich wie die Jagd, zu einem Hobby für die Reichen - das kann keiner von uns im Ergebnis wollen!

Aber Bauchweh habe ich bei dem Gedanken, dass Angeln ohne Prüfung für alle einfach so "frei" zu geben, weil dann die von den meisten hier geforderten und erwünschten Fachkenntnisse ÜBERHAUPT nicht mehr auch nur ansatzweise gewährleistet wären.

Das Angeln für Kinder zu erleichtern finde ich auch richtig und ab einem gewissen Alter kann man ja auch von diesen eine Prüfung verlangen!

Um Erwachsene mal ans Angeln zu bekommen hat die Realität ja schonmal einen Weg gefunden, da nach meinem Wissen nur in wenigen kommerziellen Teichanlagen tatsächlich ein Angelschein verlangt wird, so dass quasi "geduldet" auch mit Wissen der zust. Behörden dort Interessierte ihre ersten "anglerischen Gehversuche" machen können, was ich auch nicht verurteile, da ja zumindest durch den Betreiber eine gewisse Aufsicht erfolgt, der in aller Regel den Leuten klarmacht, was richtig und was falsch ist!

Man könnte auch mal von der Seite des Gesetzgebers verlangen und zumindest andenken, dass ein Angel-Anfänger im ersten Jahr nach der Prüfung nur mit einem Angler zusammen angeln darf, der mind. seit 10 Jahren über einen Angelschein verfügt oder ähnliches - damit wäre die praktische Ausbildung gesichert.
Klar ist das organisatorisch schwierig, aber es wäre eine gute Lösung!

Das wäre so, wie bei den Fahranfängern in vielen Ländern, die anfangs nur fahren dürfen, wenn ein erfahrener Führerschein-Inhaber mit im Auto sitzt!

Gerade über das Internet würde sich heute sowas organisieren lassen!

Man muß es nur wollen und für sinnvoll erachten!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin klar gegen die Prüfung - es geht ums angeln, um Fische, nicht um Menschenleben.
An die bestehenden Gesetze hat sich jeder zu halten, ob mit oder ohne Prüfung.
Die Einhaltung zu überwachen ist Sache der Polizei/Fischereiaufsicht.

Ein Argument von mir ist, dass diejenigen, die das jetzige System beibehalten wollen und das mit irgendwelchen da vermittelten Kenntnissen argumentieren, eben komplett auf dem Holzweg sind.

Ich akzeptiere jederzeit das Argument, zu viele Angler vermeiden zu wollen bzw. das eigene Gewässer vor zu vielen Anglern schützen zu wollen.
Das ist ehrlich.

Wer aber Kenntnisse, Tierschutz und solche Arumente bringt, der kann eben nicht die jetzigen Prüfungen meinen, da diese solche Kenntnisse in keinster Weise vermitteln (sofern überhaupt Kurse verlangt werden) oder abfragen (wer musste denn bei einer Prüfung einen Fisch tierschutzgerecht töten?).

Daher ist meine Forderung  klar:
Bundesweit einen Fischereischein, aber ohne Prüfung.

Statt dessen sollte man die Vereine unterstützern, damit sie Praxiskurse abhalten, mehr Kontrollen machen und die Kooperation mit der Polizei verstärken.
Ebenso Zivilcourage der Angler, augenscheinliche Mißstände am Wasser bei der Polizei anzuzeigen, diese bei Nichterscheinen nachzufragen und/oder immer wieder anzuzeigen, bis polizeiliche Raktionen kommen.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer aber Kenntnisse, Tierschutz und solche Arumente bringt, der kann eben nicht die jetzigen Prüfungen meinen, da diese solche Kenntnisse in keinster Weise vermitteln (sofern überhaupt Kurse verlangt werden) oder abfragen (wer musste denn bei einer Prüfung einen Fisch tierschutzgerecht töten?).



Thomas ich hab es mehrmals gesagt, die Lehrgänge sowie die Prüfungen sind *zumindest bei uns in der Region* alles andere als das wie du sie hinstellst.

Bei uns hier müssen die Leute echt noch lernen und absolut nicht jeder besteht die achso "leichte Prüfung" auf Anhieb.

Desweiteren kann ich jetzt nur für unseren Verein sprechen der Lehrgangstechnisch hervoragende Arbeit leistet bei der Vorbereitung zur Prüfung.

Genauso wie die Prüfungskommisionen hier keine falschen  Lapidarantworten gelten lassen und Knalltüten die eh nix anderes vorhaben als Schindluder zu treiben durchgehen lassen.:g

denn wer sich hinsetzt und lernt zeigt Lernbereitschaft.

Ebenso wie ich schon sagen kann das unsere Leute mit nen guten Wissengrundgerüst ausgestattet sind *was zumindest ich persönlich für absolut für wichtig halte. *

nichtzuletzt da ich mir keine Gedanken über die *verkaufende Angelindustrie* machen muss , wohl aber über die Gewässer die scheinbar in Deutschland nicht die Qualität haben wie in anderen Ländern was viele Ursachen hat, und keinesfalls besser wird wenn *ab morgen jeder darf*.

Wenn die Lehrgangsleiter bei euch (#ckann ja sein) sich hinsetzen und Däumchen drehen und die Prüflinge sich selbst überlassen so kann man das nicht pauschalisieren mit "wir brauchen überhaupt keinen FS" nur weil die Prüfungen und Lehrgänge hier und da "pillepalle" sind.

Ich bin auf jedenfall dafür das Regelungen vereinheitlicht werden und der Stoff in vielen Bundesländern praxisbezogener wird,
denn mir scheint das in vielen Bundesländern diesbezüglich echt Nachholbedarf besteht.

Gruss


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber Bauchweh habe ich bei dem Gedanken, dass Angeln ohne Prüfung für alle einfach so "frei" zu geben, weil dann die von den meisten hier geforderten und erwünschten Fachkenntnisse ÜBERHAUPT nicht mehr auch nur ansatzweise gewährleistet wären.


 
Aber was bitte soll ein vollkommen unbedarfter Mensch, der noch nie in seinem Leben geangelt hat und keinen blassen Schimmer von Fischen und Fangmethoden hat, denn schlimmes anrichten ? Ich denke das schlimmste was passieren kann ist, dass er sich selbst verletzt. Da so jemand einen Fisch fängt dürfte doch wohl eher versehentlich geschehen. In der Regel wird er´s schnell wieder drangeben, oder sich jemandem anschließen, der sich auskennt. Und letzteres dürfte ziemlich sicher der mit Abstand häufigste Weg sein, wie jemand an´s Angeln kommt. Früher, also vor der Einführung der Prüfung, war das jedenfalls so. 
Was den Lernerfolg angeht, ganz sicher wesentlich intensiver und besser als eine Prüfung.


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja meine Meinung zu diesem Thema bereits beigesteuert. Möchte das aber nochmals bekräftigen und hoffe, die Diskussion kommt wieder auf sachlichen Boden.
> 
> Also,
> 
> die Prüfung ist in aller erster Linie eine Konzessionsmaßnahme an die Tierschutzbewegung. Es soll sichergestellt werden, dass nur entsprechend ausgebildete und fachlich geprüfte Menschen lebenden Tieren mit einer Angel nachstellen.
> Nix anderes ist der Grundgedanke.
> .


 
Hallo.

dem kann ich zu 100% zustimmen und soweit hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht.

ich glaube auch es handelt sich um eine Konzessionsmaßnahme an die Tierschutzbewegung und warum nicht 2 Fliegen mit einer klappe Schlagen und auch noch richtig Kohle abkassieren?

warum muss man eigentlich alle 5 jahre den Schein kostenpflichtig verlängern?

geht es hierbei auch um den viel geprisenen Tierschutz?

gruss:fränk


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



			
				Ralle 24  schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> die Prüfung ist in aller erster Linie eine Konzessionsmaßnahme an die Tierschutzbewegung. Es soll sichergestellt werden, dass nur entsprechend ausgebildete und fachlich geprüfte Menschen lebenden Tieren mit einer Angel nachstellen.
> Nix anderes ist der Grundgedanke.


Genau das isses, was mich so aufregt dabei!
Und "Angler"verbände unterstützen das auch noch (jedenfalss der VDSF...)..


----------



## psycho_21

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

hallo leute ich finde das mit dem angelschein net mal so übel.
darf ja auch net jeder autofahren oder in den wald jagen.
nur das mit der prüfung ist ne bisle schlecht die soll in bw voll schwehr sein. hab mittlerweile auch schon ne anständige ausrüstung vieleicht kann mir ja jemand noch was dazuzulernen vieleicht jemand aus dem raum rw oder auch am bodensee 
grüsle heiko


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Naja - Konzessionsmaßnahme oder nicht - da der Tierschutz bei uns mittlerweile sogar im Grundgesetz verankert ist, halte ich das auch für eine ganz gute Sache und für konsequent!!!

Eigentlich sollte so etwas dermassen selbstverständlich sein, dass es gar keiner gesetzlichen Regelung bedarf, aber anscheinend klappt das nicht ohne entsprechende Regeln (und Sanktionen!).

Gerade wenn ich mich an persönliche Erfahrungen erinnere, bei denen ein Angler einen Fisch fing - abhakte und dann elendig verrecken lassen wollte!

Ich habe ihm dann höflich und bestimmt gesagt, was er nach dem Fang zu tun hat, in welcher Reihenfolge, warum er dies so zu tun hat und anschliessend noch, welche nur 3-stellige Tel.Nr. ich wähle, wenn er es nicht auf der Stelle tut!

Auch wenn die Prüfung das praktische waidgerechte Töten leider (noch?) nicht vermittlet, so erwirbt ein jeder in der Prüfungsvorbereitung zumindest schonmal das theoretische "know-how" und kann sich nicht ganz bequem auf Unwissenheit berufen!

Finde ich nach wie vor gut!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich lass Dich aus der Nummer nicht raus |supergri





ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - Konzessionsmaßnahme oder nicht - da der Tierschutz bei uns mittlerweile sogar im Grundgesetz verankert ist, halte ich das auch für eine ganz gute Sache und für konsequent!!!
> 
> Es wäre zumindest konsequent, wenn die Probanden entsprechend geschult würden, was ja nur in Ausnahmefällen geschieht.
> 
> Eigentlich sollte so etwas dermassen selbstverständlich sein, dass es gar keiner gesetzlichen Regelung bedarf, aber anscheinend klappt das nicht ohne entsprechende Regeln (und Sanktionen!).
> 
> Das unterschreibe ich blind. Die Regeln gibt es, die Sanktionierung ist vorgesehen, es wird halt kaum kontrolliert. Hat auch nicht wirklich was mit der Prüfung zu tun.
> 
> Gerade wenn ich mich an persönliche Erfahrungen erinnere, bei denen ein Angler einen Fisch fing - abhakte und dann elendig verrecken lassen wollte!
> 
> Und das war dann auch noch ein Schwarzangler ? Denn mit Prüfung und Schein wäre das ja nicht passiert, oder ?
> 
> Ich habe ihm dann höflich und bestimmt gesagt, was er nach dem Fang zu tun hat, in welcher Reihenfolge, warum er dies so zu tun hat und anschliessend noch, welche nur 3-stellige Tel.Nr. ich wähle, wenn er es nicht auf der Stelle tut!
> 
> Auch wenn die Prüfung das praktische waidgerechte Töten leider (noch?) nicht vermittlet, so erwirbt ein jeder in der Prüfungsvorbereitung zumindest schonmal das theoretische "know-how" und kann sich nicht ganz bequem auf Unwissenheit berufen!
> 
> Finde ich nach wie vor gut!
> 
> Ernie


 
Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe. Auch hier könnte in der imaginären Broschüre zum Fischereischein stehen:

_Fische sind Wirbeltiere und fallen unter das Tierschutzgesetz. Gehakte Fische sind entweder im Wasser vom Haken zu lösen, oder mit einem Kescher zu landen. Fische, die zurückgesetzt werden sollen/müssen sind schonend zu behandeln. Fische die mitgenommen werden sollen sind unverzüglich durch einen Schlag direkt hinter den Kopf und einen Stich ins Herz zu töten. _
_Zwei Bildchen dabei wo man hinhauen muß und wo der Stich angesetzt wird. Und gut ist. Mehr lernt man auf den allermeisten Lehrgängen auch nicht._ 

Das relevante Wisen kann auf 10 - 15 DIN A 5 Seiten zusammenfassen. Dann ist nix mehr mit Unwissenheit.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin moin,



> Das relevante Wisen kann auf 10 - 15 DIN A 5 Seiten zusammenfassen. Dann ist nix mehr mit Unwissenheit.


Mal auf gut deutsch:
 Die Sorte Angler die wir eigentlich nicht am Gewässer sehen wollen werden diese Seiten 10-15 mal für ihren nächsten Toilettengang nutzen. Dazu kommen dann noch die die schlagartig in bestimmten Situartionen nicht mehr dazu in der Lage sind die deutsche Sprache in Wort , Schrift , und Bild zu berherrschen.
Oder einfacher gesagt , ob Fischereischein oder Broschüre ...... beides schützt Dummheit  und Fehlverhalten nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Oder einfacher gesagt , ob Fischereischein oder Broschüre ...... beides schützt Dummheit und Fehlverhalten nicht.


Genau, BEIDES NICHT!
Daher auch meine Forderung:


> Bundesweit einen Fischereischein, aber ohne Prüfung.
> 
> Statt dessen sollte man die Vereine unterstützern, damit sie Praxiskurse abhalten, mehr Kontrollen machen und die Kooperation mit der Polizei verstärken.
> Ebenso Zivilcourage der Angler, augenscheinliche Mißstände am Wasser bei der Polizei anzuzeigen, diese bei Nichterscheinen nachzufragen und/oder immer wieder anzuzeigen, bis polizeiliche Raktionen kommen.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Moin Thomas,

Ohne Prüfung? Dann stell ich wärend der "Ausbildung" meine Ohren auf Durchzug und werde meine Zeit da nur absitzen. Entscheidend ist in dem Fall ja nur die Teilnahme.

Vereine? Was ist mit Gegenen wo das Vereinswesen nicht so stark o. garnicht ausgeprägt ist??

Einheitlichen F-Schein? Wunschdenken! Da machen die einzelnen Bundesländer nie mit. Es würde ja schon reichen wenn die Standarts, die Quallität der Ausbildung in den B-Ländern erhöht werden würde.

Zivilcourage ? Dieser Staat betreibt leider Täterschutz. Kann dir gern bei Bedarf Beispiele bringen wo die Zivilcourage für den betreffenden gehörig nach hinten losgeangen ist.

Polizei? Es ist doch wesentlich einfacher nen Falschparker abzukassieren wie nen Schwarzangler ( ich weiß , Polemik......)


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi Ralle!

Der Reihe nach:

Ja-praktischen Schulungsbedarf sehe ich auch - das sollte man ebenfalls zur "Pflicht" machen!

Da sind wir einer Meinung, weil das Praktische leider zu kurz kommt!!!

Die Kontrollen & Sanktionen tatsächlich mit umzusetzen probiere ich gerade, aber die Behörden "hängen" irgendwie und meine geplante und mittlerweile von allen relevanten und beteiligten Parteien befürwortete Bestellung zum Fischereiaufseher "stockt", weil irgendwer in der Verwaltung da leider nicht aus dem Quark kommt!
Aber die Sache ist "on the way"!

Darüber hinaus vermute ich leider, dass der von mir erwähnte Angler leider keinen Schein hatte, da dieser Vorfall sich an einem Forellenteich zugetragen hat und der gute auch rein optisch den Eindruck erweckte, dass er nicht unbedingt schonmal woanders als in solch einer Einrichtung geangelt hat - da kann ich natürlich auch irren.

...da steht es mir weiß Gott nicht zu, zu kontrollieren, aber mein Hinweis, wie man mit Fischen umzugehen hat ist trotzdem verstanden worden, denke ich.
Ich möchte auch keine Einzelheiten zu diesem Vorfall hier schreiben, sonst denkt noch jemand, ich hätte Vorurteile ggü. diversen Personengruppen - ich sage nur soviel, dass ich alles sehr langsam und mit einfachen Worten sagen mußte, damit dieser jemand mich verstehen konnte, ohne weiter ins Detail zu gehen!
Wenn er also einen Schein hatte, dann müßte ihm ein Übersetzer bei der Prüfung zur Seite gestanden haben - ansonsten vermute ich eher, dass er keine Prüfung und auch keinen Schein hatte!(allerdings ohne dies mit Sicherheit zu wissen!).

Meine Idee mit der Pflicht zum Angeln in Begleitung eines "erfahrenen" Anglers zwecks Ausbildung in der Praxis für einen gewissen Zeitraum nach bestandener Prüfung finde ich garnicht übel, aber mir ist klar, dass dies Utopie ist, aufgrund des damit verbundenen Aufwands!


Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass es die Schein- und Prüfungspflicht noch gibt!

Und mal ehrlich - im Grunde sollte auch jeder verpflichtet werden, hier drin mal einige Wochen zu lesen, da hier jeder Interessierte so gut wie alle grundlegenden theoretischen Dinge lernen & erfahren kann!

Das Problem ist nur, dass die wenigsten der "Neu-"Angler sich ihr nötiges Wissen freiwillig aneignen, wenn keine Pflicht dazu besteht!

Nice sunday,

Ernie


----------



## yummi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben (60 Seiten sind ein bissel viel), würde ich auch meine Meinung zum Thema gerne mal abgeben.

1. Ich finde es schwachsinnig, dass man eine "Prüfung" machen muss um einen Fischereischein zu bekommen.

Bevor jetzt alle losschimpfen, bitte weiterlesen......

2. Sinnvoller finde ich, die Ausgabe eines Fischereischeins an einen praktischen Kurs zu binden. Ein Kurs bringt viel mehr als ein paar Fragen auswendig zu lernen. 

Idee: Man macht 2 Wochenenden den Kurs mit der sich unterteilt in Gewässerkunde/vernünftigen Umgang mit den Tieren/Equipmentkunde, oder ähnliches.

Danach weiß man garantiert mehr, als wenn man Fragen auswendig lernt. Mit dieser Teilnahmebescheinigung sollte dann der Fischereischein ausgestellt werden.

Ich habe meinen Schein vor 13 Jahren gemacht in NRW und habe dafür auch schön die Fragen auswendig gelernt. Habe den Test letztens mit einem Programm mal aus Interesse wiederholt und bin gnadenlos durchgefallen. 

Das was ich in den letzten Jahren praktisch gelernt habe, weiß ich hingegen immer noch. Natürlich auch durch "Training".

Dieses Fragenauswendiglernspiel bringt doch überhaupt nichts. Toll, ich weiß dann wofür eine Bauchflosse da ist, warum ein Fisch eine Niere hat, ob ein Fisch aus dem Wasser gucken kann, was typisch für ein stehendes Zandergewässer ist, wer einen Erlaubnisschein ausstellt, ob genetisch veränderte Fische zum Besatz geeignet sind usw.......

Diese Fragen habe ich willkürlich aus dem Fragenkatalog ausgewählt. Wenn man sowas alles weiß, *kann* man noch lange nicht angeln. Man *darf *aber.

Meiner Meinung nach bringt ein Kurs viel mehr. Man kann ja auch von mir aus eine kleine praktische Prüfung machen. Dann muss man auch aufpassen beim Lehrgang.

Fischereischein ja, aber nicht vorher diesen Schwachsinn mit Fragen auswendig lernen um sie danach wieder zu vergessen. Lieber praxisnaher "ausbilden".


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hi Ralle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darüber hinaus vermute ich leider, dass der von mir erwähnte Angler leider keinen Schein hatte, da dieser Vorfall sich an einem Forellenteich zugetragen hat und der gute auch rein optisch den Eindruck erweckte, dass er nicht unbedingt schonmal woanders als in solch einer Einrichtung geangelt hat - da kann ich natürlich auch irren.


 
Hallo.

soweit ich weiß braucht man an jedem Forellenteich in Deutschland eine Angelprüfung und das sogar dann wenn du eine eigene Pfütze auf deiner privaten Wiese hast falls dort Fische drin sind.

das man einen geprüften Angler an seinem Aussehen erkennen kann war mir auch neu.

wenn das zutrift sind die hälfte der Ruhrpott Angler Schwarzangler.

Gruß:fränk


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Fränk:

Vollkommen richtig - man braucht in Deutschland auch am F-Teich vom Gesetz her den Schein!

Meine Bedenken rühren auch weniger vom Aussehen des betreffenden Anglers her, als von den begründeten Zweifeln über seine Fähigkeit, die Prüfung in Deutschland ohne auch nur ansatzweise Kenntnis der hiesigen Landessprache ablegen zu können.
Erst sein Kollege konnte ihm mein o.g. Anliegen so richtig simultan übersetzen.

Aber bestimmte hatte er einen Touristenschein beantragt - kann nat. gut möglich sein................*g*.

Ich könnte selbst zumindest außer in englisch-, deutsch- oder franz.-sprachigen Ländern nicht eine multiple-choice Prüfung mit so vielen Fachbegriffen bestehen, wenn die Prüfung in einer mir völlig unbekannten Sprache abgenommen wird, mit Inhalten, die mir ausweislich meines Handelns völlig fremd sind!

...ist aber auch nur so eine Vermutung!

Vielleicht hatte er den Schein auch vor langer Zeit gemacht und inzwischen seine Kenntnisse unserer Sprache wieder vergessen!

...auch möglich!

So - back 2 topic:

Ich finde, die Pflicht zur Prüfung sollte bleiben, auch wenn die Prüfung verbessert und an die Praxis angenähert werden sollte!

In der Tat sollte man dabei u.a. das gesetzmäßige Töten von Fischen lehren und auch praktisch abprüfen! 

E.


----------



## carphunterks

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



yummi schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben (60 Seiten sind ein bissel viel), würde ich auch meine Meinung zum Thema gerne mal abgeben.
> 
> 1. Ich finde es schwachsinnig, dass man eine "Prüfung" machen muss um einen Fischereischein zu bekommen.
> 
> Bevor jetzt alle losschimpfen, bitte weiterlesen......
> 
> 2. Sinnvoller finde ich, die Ausgabe eines Fischereischeins an einen praktischen Kurs zu binden. Ein Kurs bringt viel mehr als ein paar Fragen auswendig zu lernen.
> 
> Idee: Man macht 2 Wochenenden den Kurs mit der sich unterteilt in Gewässerkunde/vernünftigen Umgang mit den Tieren/Equipmentkunde, oder ähnliches.
> 
> Danach weiß man garantiert mehr, als wenn man Fragen auswendig lernt. Mit dieser Teilnahmebescheinigung sollte dann der Fischereischein ausgestellt werden.
> 
> Ich habe meinen Schein vor 13 Jahren gemacht in NRW und habe dafür auch schön die Fragen auswendig gelernt. Habe den Test letztens mit einem Programm mal aus Interesse wiederholt und bin gnadenlos durchgefallen.
> 
> Das was ich in den letzten Jahren praktisch gelernt habe, weiß ich hingegen immer noch. Natürlich auch durch "Training".
> 
> Dieses Fragenauswendiglernspiel bringt doch überhaupt nichts. Toll, ich weiß dann wofür eine Bauchflosse da ist, warum ein Fisch eine Niere hat, ob ein Fisch aus dem Wasser gucken kann, was typisch für ein stehendes Zandergewässer ist, wer einen Erlaubnisschein ausstellt, ob genetisch veränderte Fische zum Besatz geeignet sind usw.......
> 
> Diese Fragen habe ich willkürlich aus dem Fragenkatalog ausgewählt. Wenn man sowas alles weiß, *kann* man noch lange nicht angeln. Man *darf *aber.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach bringt ein Kurs viel mehr. Man kann ja auch von mir aus eine kleine praktische Prüfung machen. Dann muss man auch aufpassen beim Lehrgang.
> 
> Fischereischein ja, aber nicht vorher diesen Schwachsinn mit Fragen auswendig lernen um sie danach wieder zu vergessen. Lieber praxisnaher "ausbilden".


 #6
Habe meine Sportfischerprüfung vor mehr als 30 Jahren gemacht. In unserem Verein in der Jugendgruppe.
Wir wurden nicht auf Theorie " getrimmt" sondern  80% war Praxis. Von Knoten angefangen, über die  Ruten bis hin zum unterscheiden der Geschlechter der Fische  selbst das töten.
Und........ zu meiner Zeit brauchten wir in Hessen keine Sportfischerprüfung um einen Jahresfischerreischein zu bekommen.
Das wir es trotzdem gemacht haben finde ich heute gut, würde sonst in anderen Bundesländern keine Karte bekommen.

Ich bin auch dafür: PRAXIS JA und auch einwenig Naturkunde.
Welsche Pflanze entzieht dem Wasser Sauerstoff welsche gibt ab etc.
Das wäre meiner Meinung nach echt sinnvoller.
Gruß aus Hessen|wavey:


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ ernie und fränk

man braucht nicht überall im forellenpuf nen schein.

antonio


----------



## yummi

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

In NRW braucht man per Gesetz definitiv einen. Wird zwar oft nicht von den Betreibern verlangt, aber das heißt nicht, dass man keinen braucht. 

Mag aber sein, dass es in anderen Bundesländern anders aussieht.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



yummi schrieb:


> In NRW braucht man per Gesetz definitiv einen. Wird zwar oft nicht von den Betreibern verlangt, aber das heißt nicht, dass man keinen braucht.
> 
> Mag aber sein, dass es in anderen Bundesländern anders aussieht.



genau das ist der punkt.es gibt bl da braucht man keinen schein.

antonio


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> genau das ist der punkt.es gibt bl da braucht man keinen schein.
> 
> antonio


 
Hallo.

das ist mir neu aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren behleren?

in Rheinland-Pfalz geht es nicht ohne.

in welchem Bundesland braucht man am FP keine Angelprüfung?

Gruss:Fränk


----------



## schadstoff

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

zb in meck pomm da sich dort jeder xbeliebige touri den sogenannten "Touristenangelschein" KAUFEN kann ....der dann 14 Tage gültig ist...^^^und ich hab mal geld dafür bezahlt das mich wer unterrichtet um angeln gehen zu dürfen .........reinste Geldabzocke !!!


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Naja schon mal gesehen wie die mit den Fischen umgehen (oft zumindest


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> das ist mir neu aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren behleren?
> 
> in Rheinland-Pfalz geht es nicht ohne.
> 
> in welchem Bundesland braucht man am FP keine Angelprüfung?
> 
> Gruss:Fränk



in bw und thüringen zum beispiel brauchst du im fp keinen schein.

antonio


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> in bw und thüringen zum beispiel brauchst du im fp keinen schein.
> 
> antonio


 

Hallo.

noch ein Grund mehr zu sagen das die Prüfung abzocke ist.

Gruss:fränk


----------



## Wilddieb

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Seht es doch mal so, Ihr könnt dafür eurem Hobby mit ruhigen Gewissen in ganz Deutschland nachgehen.
Weil ihr den Schein habt.

Und wisst genau was ihr fangt und wie ihr damit umgehen müsst.

Allerdings sollte es wirklich einheitlich geregelt werden!!!!!!!!!

Gruss:
Manuel


----------



## Boendall

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



schadstoff schrieb:


> zb in meck pomm da sich dort jeder xbeliebige touri den sogenannten "Touristenangelschein" KAUFEN kann ....der dann 14 Tage gültig ist...^^^und ich hab mal geld dafür bezahlt das mich wer unterrichtet um angeln gehen zu dürfen .........reinste Geldabzocke !!!


 
Bei uns in der Steiermark (Österreich) gibts eine Gäste BH-Karte (BH-Karte = Angelschein) die 28 Tage gilt. Nur gilt dieser nicht für das Bundesland sondern nur für den Bezirk.

Trotzdem habe ich die Richtige gemacht, da man bei gewissen Vereinen die Jahreskarte nur lösen kann, wenn man eine BH-Karte (mit vorheriger Prüfung) hat. Ausserdem darf man in der Steiermark Gewässer nach 3 jährigen Besitz der BH Karte pachten.

Was regt ihr euch über die Preise auf, verstehe nicht, wenn Leute 100e Euro für die Ausrüstung ausgeben, aber das Geld für dieBH Karte/den Angelschein nicht zahlen wollen#d. 
Für mich gehört die Karte zur Ausrüstung (auch wenn man mit der Gäste Karte durchkommen könnte, bzw. auf Privatanlangen in Österreich sowas nicht nötig ist) und fertig. 

Immerhin ist Angeln ein Hobby und wenn man die Preisentwicklung der letzten 20 Jahre ansieht, was Ruten/Rollen usw. angeht fallen die paar Euros nicht ins Gewicht. Früher war man bei Ruten, die man heute um 35€ nachgeworfen bekommt, mit 140€ gerade mal dabei und hatte noch lange nicht das "Beste".


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



schadstoff schrieb:


> zb in meck pomm da sich dort jeder xbeliebige touri den sogenannten "Touristenangelschein" KAUFEN kann ....der dann 14 Tage gültig ist...^^^und ich hab mal geld dafür bezahlt das mich wer unterrichtet um angeln gehen zu dürfen .........reinste Geldabzocke !!!


 
Das klappt auch nur, wenn man Tourist *ist* und seinen Wohnsitz außerhalb von Meck-Pomm hat!(teilweise werden dafür auch Pensions- und Hotelnachweise verlangt!).

Ich kann es nur für NRW sagen - und da braucht man den Schein!

Ernie


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Wilddieb schrieb:


> Seht es doch mal so, Ihr könnt dafür eurem Hobby mit ruhigen Gewissen in ganz Deutschland nachgehen.
> Weil ihr den Schein habt.
> 
> Und wisst genau was ihr fangt und wie ihr damit umgehen müsst.
> 
> Allerdings sollte es wirklich einheitlich geregelt werden!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gruss:
> Manuel


 
Hallo.

einige hier rücken einfach nicht von ihrer Meinung ab das man nach bestandener Prüfung weiß wie man mit Fischen umgehen muss.

woher bitte schön soll ein gerade geprüfter Angler das auch praktisch wissen?

Gruss:fränk


----------



## Boendall

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> einige hier rücken einfach nicht von ihrer Meinung ab das man nach bestandener Prüfung *weiß* wie man mit Fischen umgehen muss.
> 
> woher bitte schön soll ein gerade geprüfter Angler das auch praktisch wissen?
> 
> Gruss:fränk


 
Irgendwie hast du dir doch selbst die Antwort gegeben, Man WEIß es. Der Rest kommt mit der Praxis. So sehe ich es halt.

Ich WEIß wie man Auto fährt, brauch ich deshalb keinen Führerschein? Auch hier beobachtet man oft genug vermehrt Fehler bei Anfängern, obwohl sie den Führerschein haben.

Die andere Seite wäre, der Fisch wird nicht waidgerecht behandelt und als Ausrede kommt "Das wusste ich nicht..." mit dem Angelschein wird dieses Argument ausgeschlossen, da man das Wissen haben sollte, sonst hätte man die Prüfung nicht geschafft. Ich habe trotz Angelschein noch genug Fehler gemacht, nur die gröbsten werden halt durch den Schein ausgeschlossen.

Das soll nicht herablassend gegenüber "Junganglern" (Leute die eben das Hobby für sich entdeckt haben) sein, sondern erfahrene Angler ermutigen Anfänger auf ihre Fehler anzusprechen (in einem normalen Ton) und "Jungangler" auffordern, solche Tips auch anzunehmen und zu hinterfragen.

Es soll ja keine "ICH bin sooo erfahren dem "Neuling" knall ich seine Fehler an den Kopf, dass es nur so rauscht" Art sein, sondern der ein oder andere Tip unter Kollegen, der Zusammenleben am Wasser einfacher gestaltet.:m

Kurz und prägnant: Anfänger sollen sich ruhig auch was sagen lassen (NICHT alles gefallen lassen) und alte Haudegen sollen nicht vergessen, dass sie auch mal angefangen haben und Fehler gemacht haben, weil sie es trotz Angelschein nicht besser gewusst haben.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

hör doch mal auf, den fischereischein mit dem führerschein zu vergleichen.beim führerschein gehts im schlimmsten fall um menschenleben.
und die praxis beweist es doch überall gehts ohne so ne dämliche prüfung(sogar in d teilweise). also was solls.

antonio


----------



## carphunterks

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> einige hier rücken einfach nicht von ihrer Meinung ab das man nach bestandener Prüfung weiß wie man mit Fischen umgehen muss.
> 
> woher bitte schön soll ein gerade geprüfter Angler das auch praktisch wissen?
> 
> Gruss:fränk


 
Sorry muß mich NOCH einmal zu Wort melden.
Sitze hier und schüttele nur den Kopf.
Mann mann mann, ich fische seit ich 12 Jahre alt bin und trotz der Sportfischerprüfung die ich schon mehr als 30 Jahre habe,weis ich auch nicht alles.
Wie lange soll den eurer Meinung nach so eine Prüfung gehen,damit auch wirklich jeder begreift was er da tut? Meint ihr nicht,das erst die Erfahrung kommt,wenn man mit der Praxis hautnah zu tun hat.???? Ich spreche hier nicht von ner Prüfungsvorbereitung von 2-3 Wochen sondern von echter Praxis. Alles andere ist doch garnicht machbar. Ein Fischwirt muß auch seine Lehre machen und die Grundlage ist auch mindestens mal die Mittlerereife, wenn nicht sogar mehr.Aber wir Sportfischer-Hobbyangler etc. brauchen dieses Wissen nicht,obwohl es im Laufe der Zeit auch kommt,wenn man sich damit beschäftigt. Mann es ist Hobby und nicht Beruf. Was meint ihr wie viele könnten sagen das ist ein Spot,sieht gut aus von der Flora und dem Wasserbegebenheiten,das erscheind ne fängige Ecke zu sein?
Sicher sagen jetzt viele ICH kann es! Aber ist es auch so? Und wenn wo kommt dieses Wissen her?
Klar man sollte schon die Prüfungen behalten und auch in allen BLs gleich prüfen,und auch Praxis einflechten. Aber trotzdem kommt die Erfahrung erst am Wasser und das ist auch gut so. Es ist unser Hobby und viele vergessen das wahrscheinlich.
Wäre es da nicht sinnvoller zu sagen,Ok Prüfung bestanden,aber das erste Jahr nur mit 2 Friedfischruten und dann das volle Program.
Gibt ja auch Führerschein auf Probe.
Sicher kommen jetzt Puhhhhrufe die meinen das man den Friedfischen ja genauso schadet. Stimmt.
Ist aber ein Lehrling nach bestandener Gesellenprüfung ein voller Geselle?
Nein den ihm fehlt die Praxiserfahrung.
Also heißt das für mich: Eine einheitliche Prüfung und dann erfahrung sammeln.
Gruß aus Hessen
#h


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> und die praxis beweist es doch überall gehts ohne so ne dämliche prüfung(sogar in d teilweise). also was solls.
> 
> antonio



Stimmt, mit dem Resultat das Gastkarten in Meckpomm 50 Euro und mehr kosten sollen um umliebsame Angler fernzuhalten. 

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesSagt sogar der TE dem es "peinlich" ist für Deutschland das es den FS gibt.

Einer der grössten Widersprüche hier im Board 

Obwohl die es vielleicht und nur *unter Umständen*  gar nicht anders gelernt haben sich entsprechend zu verhalten, da dort jeder meint er kann Angeln wie es ihm in den Kram passt dank Tourieschein. :v


Ich machs kurz, bündig und letzmalig hier:

Ändert die Mentalität der Deutschen in Bezug auf  "Masse & ich kriege den Hals nich voll" :g

Dann renaturiert die Gewässer das ihr skandinavische Verhältnisse kriegt. (denn die haben wir hier nicht|evil

Nehmt Einfluss auf die Politik das die Natur im Vordergrund steht und nicht die Industrie. (In Norwegen wir immer erst die Fischtreppe geplant bevor das Kraftwerk entsteht)

Dann kann man über die Abschaffung reden.
Aber so bin ich froh das es ihn gibt.

Gruss


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Stimmt, mit dem Resultat das Gastkarten in Meckpomm 50 Euro und mehr kosten sollen um umliebsame Angler fernzuhalten.
> 
> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesSagt sogar der TE dem es "peinlich" ist für Deutschland das es den FS gibt.
> 
> Einer der grössten Widersprüche hier im Board
> 
> Obwohl die es vielleicht und nur *unter Umständen*  gar nicht anders gelernt haben sich entsprechend zu verhalten, da dort jeder meint er kann Angeln wie es ihm in den Kram passt dank Tourieschein. :v
> 
> 
> Ich machs kurz, bündig und letzmalig hier:
> 
> Ändert die Mentalität der Deutschen in Bezug auf  "Masse & ich kriege den Hals nich voll" :g
> 
> Dann renaturiert die Gewässer das ihr skandinavische Verhältnisse kriegt. (denn die haben wir hier nicht|evil
> 
> Nehmt Einfluss auf die Politik das die Natur im Vordergrund steht und nicht die Industrie. (In Norwegen wir immer erst die Fischtreppe geplant bevor das Kraftwerk entsteht)
> 
> Dann kann man über die Abschaffung reden.
> Aber so bin ich froh das es ihn gibt.
> 
> Gruss



auch mit "normalem" schein gibt es gar viele, die das tun was ihnen paßt.dies ist keine frage des scheins sondern der einstellung.

nicht nur mit scandinavischen verhältnissen gehts auch ohne prüfung.

antonio


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> nicht nur mit scandinavischen verhältnissen gehts auch ohne prüfung.



Ok Dann musst du ja nur noch das ändern:



> Ändert die Mentalität der Deutschen in Bezug auf  "Masse & ich kriege den Hals nich voll" :g



Dann wünsch ich dir in Zukunf bei 80 mio potenziellen Anglern ohne Prüfung und FS viel Spass im Gengensatz zu aktuell 2 mio geprüften. #h

und jetzt aber wirklich


----------



## paul64

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo,

der Fischereischein ist doch im prinzip nix anderes wie ein führerschein.
Für alles muß man eine Prüfung machen.
Leider ist es noch so, das bald jeder ... , an dieser Stelle spar ich mir mal was, jeden Schein recht locker erwerben kann und anschließend auf die Menschheit und Fische losgelassen wird.
Also so wie es jetzt ist ist für mich auch eher eine Gelegenheit der Gemeinden an Geld zu kommen, weil waidgerecht fischen oder umsichtig autofahren sind durch den Erwerb der Scheine nicht gewährleistet.
Also, wenn das ganze Sinn machen soll, schärfere Prüfungen und Auflagen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Boendall schrieb:


> Irgendwie hast du dir doch selbst die Antwort gegeben, Man WEIß es. Der Rest kommt mit der Praxis. So sehe ich es halt.
> 
> Ich WEIß wie man Auto fährt, brauch ich deshalb keinen Führerschein? Auch hier beobachtet man oft genug vermehrt Fehler bei Anfängern, obwohl sie den Führerschein haben.
> 
> Die andere Seite wäre, der Fisch wird nicht waidgerecht behandelt und als Ausrede kommt "Das wusste ich nicht..." mit dem Angelschein wird dieses Argument ausgeschlossen, da man das Wissen haben sollte, sonst hätte man die Prüfung nicht geschafft. Ich habe trotz Angelschein noch genug Fehler gemacht, nur die gröbsten werden halt durch den Schein ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Das soll nicht herablassend gegenüber "Junganglern" (Leute die eben das Hobby für sich entdeckt haben) sein, sondern erfahrene Angler ermutigen Anfänger auf ihre Fehler anzusprechen (in einem normalen Ton) und "Jungangler" auffordern, solche Tips auch anzunehmen und zu hinterfragen.
> 
> Es soll ja keine "ICH bin sooo erfahren dem "Neuling" knall ich seine Fehler an den Kopf, dass es nur so rauscht" Art sein, sondern der ein oder andere Tip unter Kollegen, der Zusammenleben am Wasser einfacher gestaltet.:m
> 
> Kurz und prägnant: Anfänger sollen sich ruhig auch was sagen lassen (NICHT alles gefallen lassen) und alte Haudegen sollen nicht vergessen, dass sie auch mal angefangen haben und Fehler gemacht haben, weil sie es trotz Angelschein nicht besser gewusst haben.


 
gibt es irgendwo einen Führerschein ohne intensive praktische Prüfung und auch praktischen Fahrstunden?

welche praxis lernt man beim Angelschein?

Gruss:fränk


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ok Dann musst du ja nur noch das ändern:
> 
> 
> 
> Dann wünsch ich dir in Zukunf bei 80 mio potenziellen Anglern ohne Prüfung und FS viel Spass im Gengensatz zu aktuell 2 mio geprüften. #h
> 
> und jetzt aber wirklich



wo nimmst du denn die 80 millionen her?
auch wenns den schein ohne prüfung gibt werden nicht alle angeln gehen.
und die mißstände, die am wasser herrschen krieg ich nicht durch ne prüfung beseitigt, sondern durch entsprechende kontrollen und sanktionen. das ist es doch woran es hapert.
und mit dem fischereischein kann man noch lange nicht angeln gehen einen erlaubnisschein braucht man auch noch.
und da in d die meisten gewässer sowieso in vereinshand usw. sind kann man hier über die erlaubnisscheine regulieren.

antonio


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> wo nimmst du denn die 80 millionen her?
> auch wenns den schein ohne prüfung gibt werden nicht alle angeln gehen.
> 
> antonio



ab er erheblich ehr oder glaubst du nicht? Viele finden Angeln toll aber haben keine Lust die Prüfung über sich ergehen zu lassen. Dann gibt es keine Prüfung mehr und Plötlich sitzen nicht 2Mio am Wasser Vllt auch keine 80Mio aber 15-20Mio Was glaubst du was am Wasser los wäre wenn plötzlich jeder 4. Angeln gehtß Mit Norwegen, Schweden etc. kann man das genauso wenig vergleichen, wie mit dem Führerschein, denn da gint es erstens viel mehr Fische und 2. viel weniger Einwohner


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

was redet ihr denn immer nur von norwegen und schweden.
es gibt unzählige andere länder wo die einwohner und gewässerdichte ähnlich der in d ist.
und dort gehts auch.
übrigens in d gings auch schon ohne und waren da solche zustände wie ihr sie jetzt heraufbeschwört?
es ist doch nur das besitzstandsstreben einiger die ne prüfung machen mußten und es nicht verknusen können, daß andere diese vielleicht nicht machen müssen.


antonio


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ihr redet städnig von Norwegen und Schweden. Und sag mir mal wo es ähnlich wie in d ist.


----------



## carphunterks

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> was redet ihr denn immer nur von norwegen und schweden.
> es gibt unzählige andere länder wo die einwohner und gewässerdichte ähnlich der in d ist.
> und dort gehts auch.
> übrigens in d gings auch schon ohne und waren da solche zustände wie ihr sie jetzt heraufbeschwört?
> es ist doch nur das besitzstandsstreben einiger die ne prüfung machen mußten und es nicht verknusen können, daß andere diese vielleicht nicht machen müssen.
> 
> 
> antonio


 
BLÖDSINN.

Habe sie schon vor über 30 Jahren gemacht obwohl wir sie da garnicht brauchten.
Und hast du sie auch oder weshalb zappelst du so rum wegen der Prüfung?
Selbst Kinder in der 3 Klasse machen schon einen Fahrradführerschein. Warum sollen dann " fast" Erwachsene dies nicht auch tun,wenn sie ans Wasser wollen um da mit Lebewesen umzugehen? Alles nur|bla: sonst nix.
Die Prüfungen sollen müssen sein. Wie schon oben erwähnt eben auch mit Praxis, wobei die erst nach und nach am Wasser kommt.
Gruß aus Hessen|wavey:


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

mönsch stell dich doch nicht so an, nimm dir nen atlas und guck mal was es außer norwegen und schweden noch so an ländern gibt.

antonio


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Ihr redet städnig von Norwegen und Schweden. Und sag mir mal wo es ähnlich wie in d ist.


 
Hallo

mehr Kontrollen und richtig harte Strafen bei vergehen wären viel sinnvoller als diese Lächerliche Prüfung.

ich glaube nicht das sich viele nicht an die Regeln halten würden wenn die Strafen entsprechend wären.

wenn jemand mal richtig Strafe gezahlt hat wegen einem Vergehen wird er sich das beim nächsten mal sehr gut überlegen.

genau so wird es zb in Holland gemacht.

lass dich da mal bei einem Vergehen erwischen.

das wird richtig Teuer und erzieht viel eher als eine Prüfung die jedes Kind mit etwas lernen bestehen würde.

Gruss:fränk


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



carphunterks schrieb:


> BLÖDSINN.
> 
> Habe sie schon vor über 30 Jahren gemacht obwohl wir sie da garnicht brauchten.
> Und hast du sie auch oder weshalb zappelst du so rum wegen der Prüfung?
> Selbst Kinder in der 3 Klasse machen schon einen Fahrradführerschein. Warum sollen dann " fast" Erwachsene dies nicht auch tun,wenn sie ans Wasser wollen um da mit Lebewesen umzugehen? Alles nur|bla: sonst nix.
> Die Prüfungen sollen müssen sein. Wie schon oben erwähnt eben auch mit Praxis, wobei die erst nach und nach am Wasser kommt.
> Gruß aus Hessen|wavey:



kein blödsinn, es ist so.
du sagst ja selber, daß du vor 30 jahren keine prüfung brauchtest.
wenn du sie trotzdem gemacht hast dein bier.
und falls es dich beruhigt ich hab nen schein.

antonio


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo.

ich bin dafür das alle die die Hasen,Kaninchen und Hühner halten auch eine Prüfung brauchen weil die ja auch mit Lebewesen umgehen und der ein oder andere diese sogar Schlachten.

ausserdem brauchen wir auch eine Prüfung für werdende Eltern.

hier geht es zwar nicht ums Schlachten aber um den Umgang mit Wehrlosen Lebewesen.

vielleicht sollte man sich überlegen nur noch geprüfte Wanderer in einen Wwald zu lassen weil diese ja die einzigen sind die wissen wie man Flora und Fauna schützt.

gruss:fränk


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> ich bin dafür das alle die die Hasen,Kaninchen und Hühner halten auch eine Prüfung brauchen weil die ja auch mit Lebewesen umgehen und der ein oder andere diese sogar Schlachten.
> 
> ausserdem brauchen wir auch eine Prüfung für werdende Eltern.
> 
> hier geht es zwar nicht ums Schlachten aber um den Umgang mit Wehrlosen Lebewesen.
> 
> vielleicht sollte man sich überlegen nur noch geprüfte Wanderer in einen Wwald zu lassen weil diese ja die einzigen sind die wissen wie man Flora und Fauna schützt.
> 
> gruss:fränk




Keine bange, kommt alles noch, nennt man glaub ich Bürokratieabbau 

ACHTUNG, das war Ironie #h


btw. ich kenne ein paar Eltern, die bräuchten wirklich ne Prüfung


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Keine bange, kommt alles noch, nennt man glaub ich Bürokratieabbau
> 
> ACHTUNG, das war Ironie #h
> 
> 
> btw. ich kenne ein paar Eltern, die bräuchten wirklich ne Prüfung


 
aber die Gebühren für die Prüfungen nicht vergessen.:m


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Nabend zusammen

Ich habs hier auch schon ein paar mal geschrieben.
Die Prüfung ist Bullshit solange sie nicht Bundeseinheitlich ist!!!

Die Lehrgänge sind vollkommen in Ordnung und sehe diese auch als ein muss an.

Wer macht schon nen Angelschein ohne vorher mal geangelt zu haben und auch was gefangen hat?

Die die hier so ne große Klappe haben haben und den Schein unbedingt wollen, wie habt ihr denn den Drat zum Angeln bekommen??? Das glaube ich nicht!!!
Jeder hat mal ne Angel ohne Schein reingeworfen und wenn es nur im Forellenpuff war.

Ich stimme hier Antonio voll zu und denen voll zu die das Problem sehen!!!

Es liegt daran das viele die Natur als Müllhalde betrachten und ihren Mist einfach liegen lassen. 
Im übrigen haben wir hier "Angler" die sich an den Gewässern benehmen wie die Schweine!!!

Müll und Schnurreste wird liegen gelassen. Gesoffen und rumgegröhlt wird.

Die haben zum Teil auch nen Schein, aber ändert sich deshalb was an ihrem Benehmen??? Nein!!!!!

Nochmal ganz deutlich zum lesen:
Lehrgänge ja!!!!
Erlaubnisscheine Ja!!!
Strenge Kontrollen an den Gewässern Ja!!!
Drastische Srafen fürs benehmen ja!!!
Prüfung solange sie nicht für alle in D gleich ist Nein!!!

Und wer jetzt sagt, wer das alles Prüfen soll???
Vielleicht schafft man so Arbeitsplätze!!!

In diesem Sinne Petrie


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> mehr Kontrollen und richtig harte Strafen bei vergehen wären viel sinnvoller als diese Lächerliche Prüfung.
> 
> ich glaube nicht das sich viele nicht an die Regeln halten würden wenn die Strafen entsprechend wären.
> 
> wenn jemand mal richtig Strafe gezahlt hat wegen einem Vergehen wird er sich das beim nächsten mal sehr gut überlegen.
> 
> genau so wird es zb in Holland gemacht.
> 
> lass dich da mal bei einem Vergehen erwischen.
> 
> das wird richtig Teuer und erzieht viel eher als eine Prüfung die jedes Kind mit etwas lernen bestehen würde.
> 
> Gruss:fränk



hab ja schon mehrmals gesagt, das es anders durchgeführt werden muss, aber ohne wäre es auch falsch


----------



## MarioDD

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> ich bin dafür das alle die die Hasen,Kaninchen und Hühner halten auch eine Prüfung brauchen weil die ja auch mit Lebewesen umgehen und der ein oder andere diese sogar Schlachten.
> 
> ausserdem brauchen wir auch eine Prüfung für werdende Eltern.
> 
> hier geht es zwar nicht ums Schlachten aber um den Umgang mit Wehrlosen Lebewesen.
> 
> vielleicht sollte man sich überlegen nur noch geprüfte Wanderer in einen Wwald zu lassen weil diese ja die einzigen sind die wissen wie man Flora und Fauna schützt.
> 
> gruss:fränk


 
ja schön! bitte weiter so! habe herzlich gelacht 

habe übrigens auch den fischereischein-und wie schon mal 1000 seiten vorher erwähnt, die prüfung 2 mal machen müssen. einmal 1975 und dann 2000 nochmal-weil der 75er nicht mehr gültig war#c.
beide male war die prüfung eher lustig bis lächerlich. am schlimmsten war diese zur "neuzeit".
habe fast so gelacht wie bei den obigen beitrag.
fazit: hier können noch weitere 1000 seiten geschrieben werden und ändern wird sich doch nichts.
noch mal ein blick nach skandinavien: hier ist das angeln ein grundrecht/jedermannsrecht!
Zitat: 
_*Allgemein beinhaltet das Jedermannsrecht das Recht jedes Menschen, die Natur zu genießen und ihre Früchte zu nutzen, unabhängig von den Eigentumsverhältnissen am jeweiligen Grund und Boden. Die Ausübung des Jedermannsrechts ist also nicht von der Zustimmung des Grundbesitzers abhängig.*_
*Ebenso allgemein ist das Jedermannsrecht aber auch beschränkt durch das Erfordernis, dass seine Ausübung weder der Natur noch anderen Menschen Schaden, Störungen oder sonstige Nachteile zufügen darf. Insbesondere ist der häusliche Frieden des Landbesitzers zu achten, so dass z. B. zu Wohnhäusern immer ein angemessener Abstand zu halten ist.*

Hier denke ich, ist alles gesagt!
zumindest in finland, norwegen und schottland ist das angeln im salzwasser für jedermann erlaubt. in dänemark kostet der angelschein (fürs salzwasser) -ohne prüfung- um die 27 euro im jahr......
habe leider auch keine ahnung, wer damals und warum die prüfungen in deutschland eingeführt hat.

ich bin ebenfalls wie viele einer meinung:
1.wenn, dann eine prüfung/lehrgang die auch (vor allem) praxis vermittelt.
2.einheitliche fragen für die gesamte brd.
3.sinnvolle und vor allem nachvollziehbare fragen
4.fischereischein auf lebenszeit
5. wenn das nicht gegeben werden kann: dann prüfung weg und es werden angelerlaubnisscheine herausgegeben, in denen für das jeweilige gewässer schonzeiten, maße, fischbilder und die jeweiligen gegebenheiten usw.aufgeführt werden.
alles andere ist tünnef...


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Harry48 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen
> 
> Ich habs hier auch schon ein paar mal geschrieben.
> Die Prüfung ist Bullshit solange sie nicht Bundeseinheitlich ist!!!
> 
> Die Lehrgänge sind vollkommen in Ordnung und sehe diese auch als ein muss an.
> 
> Wer macht schon nen Angelschein ohne vorher mal geangelt zu haben und auch was gefangen hat?
> 
> Die die hier so ne große Klappe haben haben und den Schein unbedingt wollen, wie habt ihr denn den Drat zum Angeln bekommen??? Das glaube ich nicht!!!
> Jeder hat mal ne Angel ohne Schein reingeworfen und wenn es nur im Forellenpuff war.
> 
> Ich stimme hier Antonio voll zu und denen voll zu die das Problem sehen!!!
> 
> Es liegt daran das viele die Natur als Müllhalde betrachten und ihren Mist einfach liegen lassen.
> Im übrigen haben wir hier "Angler" die sich an den Gewässern benehmen wie die Schweine!!!
> 
> Müll und Schnurreste wird liegen gelassen. Gesoffen und rumgegröhlt wird.
> 
> Die haben zum Teil auch nen Schein, aber ändert sich deshalb was an ihrem Benehmen??? Nein!!!!!
> 
> Nochmal ganz deutlich zum lesen:
> Lehrgänge ja!!!!
> Erlaubnisscheine Ja!!!
> Strenge Kontrollen an den Gewässern Ja!!!
> Drastische Srafen fürs benehmen ja!!!
> Prüfung solange sie nicht für alle in D gleich ist Nein!!!
> 
> Und wer jetzt sagt, wer das alles Prüfen soll???
> Vielleicht schafft man so Arbeitsplätze!!!
> 
> In diesem Sinne Petrie




Bundeseinheitliche Prüfung ist "Bull shit"

Was interessieren einen Norddeutschen Zingel, Streber und Schrätzer?? (schon mal was davon gehört) - NICHTS, da diese Fische dort genausowenig vorkommen, wie eine Meerforelle oder ein Stint in Bayern... 

Was gemerkt?? 

Man könnte natürlich auch in einer bundeseinheitlichen Prüfung alle länderrelevanten Fragen prüfen, mit dem Erfolg, dass vermutlich 80% der Prüflinge mit Pauken und Trompeten durch die Prüfung rasseln.

Daher: Prüfung so lassen wie sie ist - eben in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich!


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bundeseinheitliche Prüfung ist "Bull shit"
> 
> Was interessieren einen Norddeutschen Zingel, Streber und Schrätzer?? (schon mal was davon gehört) - NICHTS, da diese Fische dort genausowenig vorkommen, wie eine Meerforelle oder ein Stint in Bayern...
> 
> Was gemerkt??
> 
> Man könnte natürlich auch in einer bundeseinheitlichen Prüfung alle länderrelevanten Fragen prüfen, mit dem Erfolg, dass vermutlich 80% der Prüflinge mit Pauken und Trompeten durch die Prüfung rasseln.
> 
> Daher: Prüfung so lassen wie sie ist - eben in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich!


 
Hallo.

dann dürfte ein Bayer aber auch nicht in Norddeutschland Angeln und ein Norddeutscher nicht in Bayern weil er den jeweiligen Anforderungen nicht gerecht wird und keine Ahnung von der dort vorkommenen Fischen hat.

Was gemerkt?


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Da ja wohl für jeden Angler AUSSERHALB seines Heimatgewässers generell INFORMATIONSPFLICHT über Gesetze und Bestimmungen besteht, ist Dein Argument ja wohl hinfällig - oder gehtst Du nach Dänemark oder sonstwohin und angelst einfach drauf los - was gemerkt


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bundeseinheitliche Prüfung ist "Bull shit"
> 
> Was interessieren einen Norddeutschen Zingel, Streber und Schrätzer?? (schon mal was davon gehört) - NICHTS, da diese Fische dort genausowenig vorkommen, wie eine Meerforelle oder ein Stint in Bayern...
> 
> Was gemerkt??
> 
> Man könnte natürlich auch in einer bundeseinheitlichen Prüfung alle länderrelevanten Fragen prüfen, mit dem Erfolg, dass vermutlich 80% der Prüflinge mit Pauken und Trompeten durch die Prüfung rasseln.
> 
> Daher: Prüfung so lassen wie sie ist - eben in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich!



also die teilweise sinnlosen prüfungen aufrechterhalten? warum?
warum eigentlich kein bundeseinheitliches fischereigesetz?
und wenn man dein argument mit den in den verschiedenen regionen vorkommenden oder nichtvorkommenden fischarten gelten lassen will brauchen wir noch mehr verschiedene prüfungen.
achtung ironie an  "wir führen die fürstentümer wieder ein" ironie aus

antonio


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Da ja wohl für jeden Angler AUSSERHALB seines Heimatgewässers generell INFORMATIONSPFLICHT über Gesetze und Bestimmungen besteht, ist Dein Argument ja wohl hinfällig - oder gehtst Du nach Dänemark oder sonstwohin und angelst einfach drauf los - was gemerkt


 
was denn nun?

du wiederlegst dein eigenes Argument.

also kann man doch einen einheitlichen Schein einführen und man muss sich halt vorher Schlau machen was die jeweilig vorkommenden Fische und Gesetze angeht.

was gemerkt?

Gruss:fränk


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Harry48 schrieb:


> Drastische Srafen fürs benehmen ja!!!


 
NEIN!:r

Ich will für mein vorbildliches Benehmen doch nicht auch noch drastische Strafen aufgedrückt bekommen!:m

|jump:


----------



## Dissection2k

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Angelschein? Ja, natürlich! Wie beim Autofahren gehört eine kompetente "Ausbildung" zum sachgerechten Umgang mit Tier, Natur und Technik :m


----------



## Kölnbilly

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn der Schein (fast) kostenlos sein soll, wo soll deiner Meinung nach die Fischreiabgabe, zur Erhaltung der Gewässer herkommen??? Vom Himmel wird sie wohl keineswegs fallen



Das sollte ebenso wie umweltschutz im allgemeinen von Steuergeldern gezahlt werden!!!


----------



## MarioDD

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kölnbilly schrieb:


> Das sollte ebenso wie umweltschutz im allgemeinen von Steuergeldern gezahlt werden!!!


 
das wäre auch ein Thema für sich. Habe nun keine Ahnung ob der Jäger eine "Wildabgabe" zahlen muss. Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass der Staat-oder wer auch immer" junge Rehe/Wildschweine züchtet, und diese in den Wald setzt...

Warum also gibt es eine Fischereiabgabe?
Und warum ist diese ausschließlich vom Angler zu tragen?


----------



## carphunterks

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Kollegen merkt ihr garnicht,das es nur als im Kreis geht?#c
Der eine sagt,Ja zur Prüfung( incl.meiner Person) der andere Nein. Es kommen dann Führerschein andere Länder und jetzt auch noch die Fischerreiabgaben und Steuern ins Spiel.
|kopfkrat 
1) Wir sind in Deutschland nicht in N oder S oder UK
2) In Deutschland geht nix ohne Bescheinigung ( ob sinnvoll
    oder nicht)
3) Fischerreiabgaben. Mann ob es diesen Namen trägt oder 
    Umweltsteuer,spielt doch keine Rolle, es findet eh nicht 
    denn Weg,für was es bestimmt wäre. Werden  denn
    zB. Fischtreppen gebaut? Setzt unser Staat Besatz
    ein? Nein und normals Nein. Wird alles auf die Vereine
    abgewälst. Also was soll das rumgezettere eigentlich ob 
    Prüfung oder nicht?

Wenn einer intresse am Wasser hat, fischen möchte ist es schon sinnvoll ihm durch eine Prüfung zumindestens schon mal ein wenig Grundwissen zu vermitteln. ( Wie gehe ich mit einem Fisch um,was ist das überhaupt für einer etc.) Alles andere kommt eh erst mit der Zeit. Nur jemanden ans Wasser zu lassen,der von nix einen Plan hat, ist doch meiner Meinung nach nicht zu vertretten.
Kennt er keine Schonzeiten Mindestmaße, noch weniger die Fischart.
Ist also als ein FÜR und Wieder !!!!
Sicher früher ging es in Deutschland auch ohne Prüfung,aber das war F R Ü H E R.
Heute ist es so wie es ist.
Um zB auch mal den Führerschein ins Spiel zu bringen,war es da nicht so das man mit der Klasse 3 einen 7,5 Tonner mit Hänger fahren durfte? Heute macht man die Klasse B und darf einen PKW fahren mit 750kg Anhänger. BE mit 3,5 Tonnenhänger, C1E für einen 7,5 Tonner. Wer sagt da was?
3 Prüfungen für das selbe was es F R Ü H E R in einem gab.
Also was soll das Kreisen um eine Sportfischerprüfung?
Es ist wie es ist, und obwohl wir Angler,Sportfischer etc. eine echt große Lobby wären,ändern wir an der Sache eh nix!

Das wollte ich eigentlich nur noch mal los werden.
Gruß aus Hessen|wavey:


----------



## Harry48

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bundeseinheitliche Prüfung ist "Bull shit"
> 
> Was interessieren einen Norddeutschen Zingel, Streber und Schrätzer?? (schon mal was davon gehört) - NICHTS, da diese Fische dort genausowenig vorkommen, wie eine Meerforelle oder ein Stint in Bayern...
> 
> Was gemerkt??
> 
> Man könnte natürlich auch in einer bundeseinheitlichen Prüfung alle länderrelevanten Fragen prüfen, mit dem Erfolg, dass vermutlich 80% der Prüflinge mit Pauken und Trompeten durch die Prüfung rasseln.
> 
> Daher: Prüfung so lassen wie sie ist - eben in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich!



 Hallo Martin

Eben nicht so lassen wie es ist.
Warum? Ganz einfach, vor dem Gesetz sollte alle Menschen gleich sein, sind wir aber nicht!

Beispiel:
Du machst in BW die Prüfung, fällst durch und fragst nach nem Nachprüfungstermin.
FEHLANZEIGE!!! 
Du musst ein Jahr warten!!!!

Du fällst in nem anderen Bundesland durch....
Nachprüfung? Die Termine werden mitgeteilt oder sogar gleich vor der eigentlichen Prüfung bekannt gegeben.

So, und nun sag mir mal was das mit den Fischen, ihrer Arten oder Schonzeiten zu tun hat???

Man lernt nicht an der Prüfung!!!

Wir lernen alle davor, und zwar bei den Lehrgängen!

Diese halte ich auch für gut und wichtig!

Wie aber hier schon oft gesagt, der Deutsche Staat ist ein Bürokratenstaat. Nur macht er Unterschiede in Gestzen, bzw. wälzt unbequeme Sachen auf die Länder und Kommunen ab.

Soll heissen, das ich von meiner Seite aus gesehen bei meinen Standpunkten bleibe.

Ich würde lieber Arbeitsplätze schaffen in dem ich Konntroleure einsetze. 
Ich fische schon 35 jahre, mir war es nie ein Problem den vorgefundenen Angelplatz sauber zu verlassen, aber manche "Angler" haben da mächtige Probleme!!! 
Die sollte man dann verbannen, bzw. drastische Strafen aufbrummen.
Diese "Umwelthüter mit Knöllchenlizenz" würden sich bestimmt selbst finanzieren!

Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße brauche ich mir an den wenigsten Gewässern zu merken, da diese auf dem Erlaubnisschein, oder einem gesonderten Beiblatt aufgezeigt sind.

Fische die es hier im Süden gibt und im Norden nicht, bzw. umgekehrt interessieren mich doch, denn durch Freundschaften kommt man auch in andere Bundesländer.

Wie wir alle sehen kommt diese Diskussion hier immer wieder auf ein Pro und Kontra zurück.

Wenn die Anglerlobby wirklich eine starke Gemeinschaft mit gleichen Interessen wären, dann würden sich die Vorstände der Vereine, die Ihre Vertreter auf Länderebne haben, mal zusammenraufen und gemeinsam Beschlüsse fassen die man der Politik vorlegt und dahintersteht.

Die Interessen sind jedoch zu verschieden als das der Fall wäre, denn die Herren kochen lieber alle ihr eigenes Süppchen....

In diesem Sinne alle ein schönes, erfolgreiches Wochenende und Petrie beim "Würmlesbaden" #h

(Ps. Wer Schreibfehler findet darf sie behalten #6)


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



harry48 schrieb:


> hallo martin
> 
> eben nicht so lassen wie es ist.
> Warum? Ganz einfach, vor dem gesetz sollte alle menschen gleich sein, sind wir aber nicht!
> 
> Beispiel:
> Du machst in bw die prüfung, fällst durch und fragst nach nem nachprüfungstermin.
> Fehlanzeige!!!
> Du musst ein jahr warten!!!!
> 
> Du fällst in nem anderen bundesland durch....
> Nachprüfung? Die termine werden mitgeteilt oder sogar gleich vor der eigentlichen prüfung bekannt gegeben
> 
> so, und nun sag mir mal was das mit den fischen, ihrer arten oder schonzeiten zu tun hat???
> 
> Man lernt nicht an der prüfung!!!
> 
> Wir lernen alle davor, und zwar bei den lehrgängen!
> 
> Diese halte ich auch für gut und wichtig!
> 
> Wie aber hier schon oft gesagt, der deutsche staat ist ein bürokratenstaat. Nur macht er unterschiede in gestzen, bzw. Wälzt unbequeme sachen auf die länder und kommunen ab.
> 
> Soll heissen, das ich von meiner seite aus gesehen bei meinen standpunkten bleibe.
> 
> Ich würde lieber arbeitsplätze schaffen in dem ich konntroleure einsetze.
> Ich fische schon 35 jahre, mir war es nie ein problem den vorgefundenen angelplatz sauber zu verlassen, aber manche "angler" haben da mächtige probleme!!!
> Die sollte man dann verbannen, bzw. Drastische strafen aufbrummen.
> Diese "umwelthüter mit knöllchenlizenz" würden sich bestimmt selbst finanzieren!
> 
> Schonzeiten und mindestmaße brauche ich mir an den wenigsten gewässern zu merken, da diese auf dem erlaubnisschein, oder einem gesonderten beiblatt aufgezeigt sind.
> 
> Fische die es hier im süden gibt und im norden nicht, bzw. Umgekehrt interessieren mich doch, denn durch freundschaften kommt man auch in andere bundesländer.
> 
> Wie wir alle sehen kommt diese diskussion hier immer wieder auf ein pro und kontra zurück.
> 
> Wenn die anglerlobby wirklich eine starke gemeinschaft mit gleichen interessen wären, dann würden sich die vorstände der vereine, die ihre vertreter auf länderebne haben, mal zusammenraufen und gemeinsam beschlüsse fassen die man der politik vorlegt und dahintersteht.
> 
> Die interessen sind jedoch zu verschieden als das der fall wäre, denn die herren kochen lieber alle ihr eigenes süppchen....
> 
> In diesem sinne alle ein schönes, erfolgreiches wochenende und petrie beim "würmlesbaden" #h
> 
> (ps. Wer schreibfehler findet darf sie behalten #6)




#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## carphunterks

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Harry #6


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Man könnte hier wirklich trefflich über den Fischereischein bzw. die Prüfung hierzu diskutieren. Blöderweise fehlt uns allen dazu jegliche Legimitation: Die Prüfung (nach dem Motto: wieviel Finger hab ich an dieser Hand?) vermittelt und fragt nicht mehr ab, als es der gesunde Menschenverstand eh hergibt. Da es keine richtige Prüfung (um Himmels Willen nicht mit Führer- oder gar Jagdschein vergleichbar, wie hier gern behauptet) ist, sondern eine "unauffällige" Staatsabgabe, macht es wenig Sinn über so eine Abzocke zu streiten. Diskutieren können wir über alles mögliche - aber doch nicht um einen Schein den man sich kaufen kann.

Die Durchfallquoten würden mich mal interessieren, Regional, Bundesländer und am liebsten Bundesweit... weiß da jemand was? Beim Führerschein sind die verdammt hoch - beim Jagdschein (aus gutem Grunde) noch höher...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## torte1977

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hab letztes Jahr meine Fischereiprüfung beim VDSF in Berlin abgelegt. Wir waren ca. 50 Leute und keiner ist durchgefallen. Diejenigen die zuviele Fehler in der Prüfung hatten, wurden bei der Auswertung einfach nochmal ins Büro gerufen und persönlich auf die Falschen Fragen angesprochen und solange bedudelt bis sie mündlich dann Richtig waren. 

Irgendwie finde ich das ganze ja zum Teil Geldschneiderei. Aber anderseits finde ich es Gut das die Leute ein wenig aufgeklärt werden was sie dort am Angelplatz tun. Manche konnten ja nichtmal den Barsch vom Zander unterscheiden.

MfG Torte


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo.

sicherlich ist nicht alles schlecht an der Prüfung und einiges auch sinnvoll aber vieles ist auch Schwachsinn und zu zeitaufwendig.

man könnte eine Prüfung wesentlich Praxisgerechter machen ohne das sie viel Zeit dabei drauf geht und auch so das man sinnvolle Sachen lernt

Gruß:fränk


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich finde, dass zumidest die Artenkenntnis abgefragt werden muss. In dem Kurs wo ich war, war einer der von sich behauptete, er könne die Fischarten. Ja hat man gesehn... beim üben mit viel überlegen und noch mehr Raten auf 1 oder 2 Fischarten gekommen. Da will mal einer sagen, man lernt automatisch. Ohne Prüfung würde der jetzt am Wasser sitzen und alles totkloppen was ihm an Haken kommt


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass zumidest die Artenkenntnis abgefragt werden muss. In dem Kurs wo ich war, war einer der von sich behauptete, er könne die Fischarten. Ja hat man gesehn... beim üben mit viel überlegen und noch mehr Raten auf 1 oder 2 Fischarten gekommen. Da will mal einer sagen, man lernt automatisch. Ohne Prüfung würde der jetzt am Wasser sitzen und alles totkloppen was ihm an Haken kommt



woher weißt du das?

antonio


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass zumidest die Artenkenntnis abgefragt werden muss. In dem Kurs wo ich war, war einer der von sich behauptete, er könne die Fischarten. Ja hat man gesehn... beim üben mit viel überlegen und noch mehr Raten auf 1 oder 2 Fischarten gekommen. Da will mal einer sagen, man lernt automatisch. Ohne Prüfung würde der jetzt am Wasser sitzen und alles totkloppen was ihm an Haken kommt


 
Na, da unterstellst Du dem Gutem Mann aber einiges.|kopfkrat Warum sollte er dies mit oder ohne Prüfung tun?

... ganz kurz zu "da will einer sagen, man lernt automatisch": Verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit sich selbst, Mitmenschen, der Umwelt und last not least auch Tieren ist nicht lernbar!!!
Das ist ne Charakterfrage... da hilft ein Deppenkurs wirklich nicht weiter!

Nochmal gefragt, es muß doch irgendwelche Statistiken über die Durchfallquote geben. Oder sind solche Statistiken nicht gewollt, da die Durchfallquote bei kaum was liegt? Da dafür trotzdem Geld genommen wird, könnte es sich ja fast schon um verbotenes Glücksspiel handeln...
Das wäre illegal, also muß irgendwo, mal irgendwer durchgefallen sein... vielleicht auch zwei...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

...da hat der Forellenzemmel recht - es ist immer eine Charakterfrage, ob man als "geprüfter" Angler später auch "vernünftig" und regelkonform angelt & mit der Verantwortung gegenüber Natur und Kreatur gut umgeht.

Aber:

Mich haben Lehrgang und Prüfung zumindest nicht zu einem "schlechteren" Angler gemacht und ich ganz persönlich habe auch einige wichtige Dinge dort noch dazugelernt!

Da die Prüfung Pflicht ist, hat sich für mich die Frage nie gestellt, ob sie nun sinnvoll war oder nicht - da sie Voraussetzung zum legalen Angeln war und ich legal angeln wollte habe ich sie einfach mal eben kurz als Kind schon gemacht!

Den Rest habe ich in der Tat meinen Eltern zu verdanken, insbesondere meinem Vater, von dessen ca. 50 Jahren Angelerfahrung & Werteordnung ich noch heute oft profitiere!

Ernie


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ich denk mal angler 93 seine aussagen sind auf sein alter zurückzufüheren. wir waren auch mal jung.
ich nehme mal an er hat seine prüfung auch erst vor kurzem gemacht und das was er wiedergibt,ist das was von einigen verbandsherren und/oder lehrgangsleitern/prüfern versucht wird den neulingen einzutrichtern oder wenigstens versucht wird dies zu tun.

antonio


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> ich denk mal angler 93 seine aussagen sind auf sein alter zurückzufüheren. wir waren auch mal jung.
> ich nehme mal an er hat seine prüfung auch erst vor kurzem gemacht und das was er wiedergibt,ist das was von einigen verbandsherren und/oder lehrgangsleitern/prüfern versucht wird den neulingen einzutrichtern oder wenigstens versucht wird dies zu tun.


 
Das weißt du genauso wenig wie er weiß dass sein Prüflingskollege alles abschlagen würde


----------



## carphunterks

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...da hat der Forellenzemmel recht - es ist immer eine Charakterfrage, ob man als "geprüfter" Angler später auch "vernünftig" und regelkonform angelt & mit der Verantwortung gegenüber Natur und Kreatur gut umgeht.
> 
> Aber:
> 
> Mich haben Lehrgang und Prüfung zumindest nicht zu einem "schlechteren" Angler gemacht und ich ganz persönlich habe auch einige wichtige Dinge dort noch dazugelernt!
> 
> Da die Prüfung Pflicht ist, hat sich für mich die Frage nie gestellt, ob sie nun sinnvoll war oder nicht - da sie Voraussetzung zum legalen Angeln war und ich legal angeln wollte habe ich sie einfach mal eben kurz als Kind schon gemacht!
> 
> Den Rest habe ich in der Tat meinen Eltern zu verdanken, insbesondere meinem Vater, von dessen ca. 50 Jahren Angelerfahrung & Werteordnung ich noch heute oft profitiere!
> 
> Ernie


 
Denke es deckt sich so auch mit meiner Meinung:m


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> =ernie1973;2487942
> Da die Prüfung Pflicht ist, hat sich für mich die Frage nie gestellt, ob sie nun sinnvoll war oder nicht


 
Jaja Ernie#h, das Leben kann ganz einfach sein... was soll man schon groß hinterfragen...
Mir persönlich ist Sinn- oder Unsinnigkeit schon ne Frage wert.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## carphunterks

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> ich denk mal angler 93 seine aussagen sind auf sein alter zurückzufüheren. wir waren auch mal jung.
> ich nehme mal an er hat seine prüfung auch erst vor kurzem gemacht und das was er wiedergibt,ist das was von einigen verbandsherren und/oder lehrgangsleitern/prüfern versucht wird den neulingen einzutrichtern oder wenigstens versucht wird dies zu tun.
> 
> antonio


:vik: Sorry habe mal ne Frage:

Eigentlich ist Deine Einstellung doch recht negativ zur SFP.
Warum?
Bist du in dem Alter,wo man in der BRD noch keine Prüfung brauchte oder warum.

Klar einige Sachen, da stimme ich Dir voll zu aber wieder andere da schüttele ich echt den Kopf.

Sorry das ich Dich so direkt anspreche,aber ich lese täglich diese Beiträge hier und dabei ist es mir halt mal so aufgefallen.

Und....... ich habe meine Prüfung schon über 30 Jahre, und gerade als Karpfenangler ( viele sehen das so) verstosse ich gegen das Fischerreigesetz. Ich mache Bilder von meinen Fischen,( besser als die Schlundzähne an die Jacke zu tackern) und ich habe leider nicht so viele Kraft einen Carp von 20 -30 Pfd, fest zu halten. Die hauen mir immer ab.
Aber ich kann dir sagen, am Wasser erlebe ich so viel und wenn alle die noch nie etwas gehört haben von Multirollen , Stationär oder ne Carprute mit nem Winkelpiker gleichstellen, dann wird es am Wasser bald zugehen, das die meisten,die wirklich ans Wasser gehen um zu fischen der Natur na zu sein,sich Gedanken um Fauna Flora machen, nicht mehr ans Wasser gehen. Dann ist da nämlich nur noch Chaos.

Sorry nochmals, aber ich wollte echt nur mal wissen warum deine Einstellung so negativ rüber kommt.
Gruß aus Hessen|wavey:


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



carphunterks schrieb:


> :vik: Sorry habe mal ne Frage:
> 
> Eigentlich ist Deine Einstellung doch recht negativ zur SFP.
> Warum?
> Bist du in dem Alter,wo man in der BRD noch keine Prüfung brauchte oder warum.
> 
> Klar einige Sachen, da stimme ich Dir voll zu aber wieder andere da schüttele ich echt den Kopf.
> 
> Sorry das ich Dich so direkt anspreche,aber ich lese täglich diese Beiträge hier und dabei ist es mir halt mal so aufgefallen.
> 
> Und....... ich habe meine Prüfung schon über 30 Jahre, und gerade als Karpfenangler ( viele sehen das so) verstosse ich gegen das Fischerreigesetz. Ich mache Bilder von meinen Fischen,( besser als die Schlundzähne an die Jacke zu tackern) und ich habe leider nicht so viele Kraft einen Carp von 20 -30 Pfd, fest zu halten. Die hauen mir immer ab.
> Aber ich kann dir sagen, am Wasser erlebe ich so viel und wenn alle die noch nie etwas gehört haben von Multirollen , Stationär oder ne Carprute mit nem Winkelpiker gleichstellen, dann wird es am Wasser bald zugehen, das die meisten,die wirklich ans Wasser gehen um zu fischen der Natur na zu sein,sich Gedanken um Fauna Flora machen, nicht mehr ans Wasser gehen. Dann ist da nämlich nur noch Chaos.
> 
> Sorry nochmals, aber ich wollte echt nur mal wissen warum deine Einstellung so negativ rüber kommt.
> Gruß aus Hessen|wavey:



ganz einfach.
weil die prüfung/lehrgang so wie sie jetzt größtenteils sind,mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt nicht dem entsprechen, was sie sollten.
und weil wie du selbst sagst es in d schon möglich war, ohne diese zu angeln und das legal.
weiterhin kann man in einigen bundesländern auch ohne prüfung/lehrgang angeln(tourischein).
weiterhin überall gehts ohne nur hier soll das nicht gehen.
und das ist nicht nur meine meinung, das sind tatsachen.

antonio


----------



## carphunterks

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ZITAT
ganz einfach.
weil die prüfung/lehrgang so wie sie jetzt größtenteils sind,mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt nicht dem entsprechen, was sie sollten.
und weil wie du selbst sagst es in d schon möglich war, ohne diese zu angeln und das legal.
weiterhin kann man in einigen bundesländern auch ohne prüfung/lehrgang angeln(tourischein).
weiterhin überall gehts ohne nur hier soll das nicht gehen.
und das ist nicht nur meine meinung, das sind tatsachen.

antonio 

Antonio die Betonung liegt auf war! Ich kenne die Zeit auch noch. Aber ist halt schon ne Weile her. Wie ich schon gepostet habe früher konntest du auch mit Führerscheinklasse 3 einen 7,5 Tonner mit Hänger fahren.  Machste heute den Führerschein fängst du mit B an. 
Also alles früher.
Bundesländer:
Also ich selber kenne da nur Meckpo. wo du dir nen Tourischein kaufen kannst.

Andere Länder?
Sicher Frankreich da war ich vor 3 Wochen zum Karpfenfischen. Legst deinen Perso vor bekommst du deinen Erlaubnisschein. Denn für 4 Ruten !!!!
Aber............... schau dir die Ufer mal an. Wasser Fisch super,klar gibt ja auch C&R. Aber um die Seen um die Mosel zb. da denkst du du bist auf ner Müllhalte. Da werden Oilwechsel gemacht,( ich habe es gesehen) Sperrmüll abgestellt und und und.
Auf Nachfragen bekommst du dann gesagt,och, das ist nun mal so.
Geil.

Und wie sieht es hier aus? Nicht in dieser Größenortnung.
Klar,das hat nichts mit der Prüfung zu tun, aber was wäre denn wenn jeder ans Wasser kann,seinen Brolly oder Bivy hinstellt und dann fleissig los fischt? Tage lang da steht und nicht mal nen Müllsack mit hat. Ich denke wenn sich jemand der Prüfung stellt, sei sie sinnlos oder nicht,der hat schon mal Intresse am fischen. Die Prüfung kostet,und der Euro sitzt nicht mehr so locker das man mal schnell 150 -250 raus wirft nur weil ich MAL fischen will. Ich gehe davon aus das dann schon mehr dahinter ist und unterstelle einfach das man dann auch bewusster an die Sache ran geht.
Klar sind einige unser Sportskollegen dabei,die das trotzdem nicht intressiert,aber denke das ist doch die Minderheit.
Schlimmer ist es,meiner Meinung nach, wenn Leute am Wasser sind die der meinung sind,wenn sie 3 Klodeckel gefangen haben, das sie da Karpfen hätten. Unerfahrene Angler,meinst du die wissen was die sogenannten Lachsforellen für Fische sind? Das muß einfach bei ner Prüfung drinn sein Fischkunde Planzen etc. Deshalb sage ich ja und bin auch für eine Prüfung die mindestens mal 50% Praxis fordern sollte. Folglich auch richtige Lehrgänge dazu.
Aber einfach alles ans Wasser lassen, nein das geht nicht.
Auch nicht wenn es Touischeine irgentwo gibt.
Das ist in D eh eine Seltenheit. In Niedersachsen Bayern NRW 
Bawü  und Hessen bekommst du keinen Tourischein.
Viele Grüße aus Hessen#h


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Na, da unterstellst Du dem Gutem Mann aber einiges.|kopfkrat Warum sollte er dies mit oder ohne Prüfung tun?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Ich meine damit, dass er jetzt überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, wie welcher Fisch aussieht und einfach alles totkloppt. Das hat nichts mit Verantwortungsbewusstsein zu tun das bleibt jdem selbst überlassen. Wenn er die Arten nicht kennt, fällt er halt durch die Prüfung und er ist nicht berrechtigt zu fischen. Verstehtest du was ich meine???


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Tja - vielleicht gehe ich nur noch vertieft Fragen nach, deren Beantwortung mich persönlich weiter bringt, oder die mich schlicht wohlhabender macht ?!?

Ich bin ja kein Philosoph - aber als Jurist kläre ich oft für andere Fragen bis zum Ende, was auch in der Regel ganz anständig bezahlt wird - aber mich immer bis zum letzten nach dem großen "Sinn oder Unsinn" vieler Dinge zu fragen ist mir zu stressig!!!

Ich war ein Kind, als ich meine Prüfung gemacht habe - sie war Pflicht um angeln zu können - also habe ich sie gemacht - basta!

Damit konnte und durfte ich angeln und war glücklich - diese Kohle habe ich gerne dafür bezahlt!

*Da ich die Prüfung ja bereits habe, stellt sich für mich die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit des Ganzen nur noch sehr begrenzt!*

Aber ich bin egoistisch genug, um der Meinung zu sein, dass jeder, der ernsthaft Spaß am Angeln hat auch ruhig diese Prüfung machen sollte - sie schadet zumindest keinem!!!

Schwer und wirklich teuer ist sie nicht und jeder ernsthafte Angler wird diese kleine Hürde mit Leichtigkeit überspringen!

Das die Prüfung in ihrer jetzigen Form (vor allem praktisch) unzureichend ist, wurde ja bereits mehrfach geschrieben und dem stimme ich zu!

Das dabei Prüfungsgebühren anfallen kratzt mich nicht aus o.g. Gründen! (ich habe sie damals als Kind von meinem Taschen- und Rasenmähgeld bezahlen können - das sollte also auch kein Hindernis sein!).

Mir war die Prüfung auch das Geld wert, da ich nun legal und flexibel in Deutschland angeln darf!

Ernie


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> ich denk mal angler 93 seine aussagen sind auf sein alter zurückzufüheren. wir waren auch mal jung.
> ich nehme mal an er hat seine prüfung auch erst vor kurzem gemacht und das was er wiedergibt,ist das was von einigen verbandsherren und/oder lehrgangsleitern/prüfern versucht wird den neulingen einzutrichtern oder wenigstens versucht wird dies zu tun.
> 
> antonio



Ja ich habe die Prüfng vor kurzem gemacht. 

Aber aufs Alter zurückzuführen und so zzu tun als wenn ich keine Ahnung hätte find ich dann schon etwas sch.... 

und ich sage es nochmal:

Die Prüfung ist Quatsch WIE SIE DURCHGEFÜHRT WIRD  Bundesweit und ein logiscger Praktischer Teil wäre gut. Da har mir der Kursleiter und der Prüfer auch nichts eingeredet. Aber aus der Erfahrung aus dem Kurs, dass der halt nicht einen Fisch richtig benennen konnte, was meint ihr der würde jetzt ohne Prüfung usw am Wasser sitzen. Der kann auch ruhig die Schonzeiten wissen. Solange er den Fisch nicht erkennt hilfen ihm die auch nicht weiter. 

Vllt kann man den FR auch nicht mit dem Jagdschein vergleichen, aber die Jagdscheininhaber würden sich (zumindest einige) trotzdem beschweren, wenn der FR abgeschafft wird. Dann wird einfach mal über die tatsache hinweggesehen, dass der Schein unterschiede hat. Wenn ihr mal erlich zu euch selbst seit, würdet ihr euch auch beschweren (wenn der Jagdschein sinnllos wäre und der FR logisch)


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



carphunterks schrieb:


> ZITAT
> ganz einfach.
> weil die prüfung/lehrgang so wie sie jetzt größtenteils sind,mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt nicht dem entsprechen, was sie sollten.
> und weil wie du selbst sagst es in d schon möglich war, ohne diese zu angeln und das legal.
> weiterhin kann man in einigen bundesländern auch ohne prüfung/lehrgang angeln(tourischein).
> weiterhin überall gehts ohne nur hier soll das nicht gehen.
> und das ist nicht nur meine meinung, das sind tatsachen.
> 
> antonio
> 
> Antonio die Betonung liegt auf war! Ich kenne die Zeit auch noch. Aber ist halt schon ne Weile her. Wie ich schon gepostet habe früher konntest du auch mit Führerscheinklasse 3 einen 7,5 Tonner mit Hänger fahren.  Machste heute den Führerschein fängst du mit B an.
> Also alles früher.
> Bundesländer:
> Also ich selber kenne da nur Meckpo. wo du dir nen Tourischein kaufen kannst.
> 
> Andere Länder?
> Sicher Frankreich da war ich vor 3 Wochen zum Karpfenfischen. Legst deinen Perso vor bekommst du deinen Erlaubnisschein. Denn für 4 Ruten !!!!
> Aber............... schau dir die Ufer mal an. Wasser Fisch super,klar gibt ja auch C&R. Aber um die Seen um die Mosel zb. da denkst du du bist auf ner Müllhalte. Da werden Oilwechsel gemacht,( ich habe es gesehen) Sperrmüll abgestellt und und und.
> Auf Nachfragen bekommst du dann gesagt,och, das ist nun mal so.
> Geil.
> 
> Und wie sieht es hier aus? Nicht in dieser Größenortnung.
> Klar,das hat nichts mit der Prüfung zu tun, aber was wäre denn wenn jeder ans Wasser kann,seinen Brolly oder Bivy hinstellt und dann fleissig los fischt? Tage lang da steht und nicht mal nen Müllsack mit hat. Ich denke wenn sich jemand der Prüfung stellt, sei sie sinnlos oder nicht,der hat schon mal Intresse am fischen. Die Prüfung kostet,und der Euro sitzt nicht mehr so locker das man mal schnell 150 -250 raus wirft nur weil ich MAL fischen will. Ich gehe davon aus das dann schon mehr dahinter ist und unterstelle einfach das man dann auch bewusster an die Sache ran geht.
> Klar sind einige unser Sportskollegen dabei,die das trotzdem nicht intressiert,aber denke das ist doch die Minderheit.
> Schlimmer ist es,meiner Meinung nach, wenn Leute am Wasser sind die der meinung sind,wenn sie 3 Klodeckel gefangen haben, das sie da Karpfen hätten. Unerfahrene Angler,meinst du die wissen was die sogenannten Lachsforellen für Fische sind? Das muß einfach bei ner Prüfung drinn sein Fischkunde Planzen etc. Deshalb sage ich ja und bin auch für eine Prüfung die mindestens mal 50% Praxis fordern sollte. Folglich auch richtige Lehrgänge dazu.
> Aber einfach alles ans Wasser lassen, nein das geht nicht.
> Auch nicht wenn es Touischeine irgentwo gibt.
> Das ist in D eh eine Seltenheit. In Niedersachsen Bayern NRW
> Bawü  und Hessen bekommst du keinen Tourischein.
> Viele Grüße aus Hessen#h



laß doch mal den führerschein weg,das ist ne andere sache.
meck-pom, brandenburg, thüringen und sh, da gibts den schein zu kaufen und glaub mir andere werden noch folgen. 
desweiteren ist es in einigen bl auch möglich im forellenpuff ohne schein zu angeln.sind das schlechtere fische als in freier wildbahn.
und nochmal die müllberge und verstöße gegen regeln unterbindet man nicht mit ner prüfung oder nem lehrgang.
um noch mal auf früher zurückzukommen, war es dort schlechter ohne prüfung als jetzt?glaub ich nicht.

antonio


----------



## Jemir

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Der Tourischein dürfte bald Geschichte sein, da es eine Landesgesetzgebung ist die gegen Bundesgesetze verstößt. Wird wohl auch schon dagegen geklagt, aber Verwaltungsgerichte sind nunmal nicht die Schnellsten...


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe die Prüfng vor kurzem gemacht.
> 
> Aber aufs Alter zurückzuführen und so zzu tun als wenn ich keine Ahnung hätte find ich dann schon etwas sch....
> 
> und ich sage es nochmal:
> 
> Die Prüfung ist Quatsch WIE SIE DURCHGEFÜHRT WIRD  Bundesweit und ein logiscger Praktischer Teil wäre gut. Da har mir der Kursleiter und der Prüfer auch nichts eingeredet. Aber aus der Erfahrung aus dem Kurs, dass der halt nicht einen Fisch richtig benennen konnte, was meint ihr der würde jetzt ohne Prüfung usw am Wasser sitzen. Der kann auch ruhig die Schonzeiten wissen. Solange er den Fisch nicht erkennt hilfen ihm die auch nicht weiter.
> 
> Vllt kann man den FR auch nicht mit dem Jagdschein vergleichen, aber die Jagdscheininhaber würden sich (zumindest einige) trotzdem beschweren, wenn der FR abgeschafft wird. Dann wird einfach mal über die tatsache hinweggesehen, dass der Schein unterschiede hat. Wenn ihr mal erlich zu euch selbst seit, würdet ihr euch auch beschweren (wenn der Jagdschein sinnllos wäre und der FR logisch)



ich hab nie behauptet,daß du keine ahnung hast und werde dies auch nicht.
wenn das bei dir so angekommen ist entschuldige bitte.
mit deinem alter meinte ich, daß du noch nicht die erfahrung habe kannst wie manch anderer und daß du nicht die zeiten, als man noch keine prüfung brauchte nicht kennst und damit keinen vergleich zu heute hast.
mein sohn hat auch vor nicht allzulanger zeit die prüfung gemacht. der kam mit ziemlich den gleichen argumenten wie du.
von mir hatte er sie nicht. merkst du was?
also nix für ungut.

antonio


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Jemir schrieb:


> Der Tourischein dürfte bald Geschichte sein, da es eine Landesgesetzgebung ist die gegen Bundesgesetze verstößt. Wird wohl auch schon dagegen geklagt, aber Verwaltungsgerichte sind nunmal nicht die Schnellsten...



gegen was verstoßen die denn?

antonio


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> *Da ich die Prüfung ja bereits habe, stellt sich für mich die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit des Ganzen nur noch sehr begrenzt!*


 
Und genau diese Aussage macht den kleinen Unterschied zwischen uns beiden aus... Nicht wirklich verwunderlich, das gerade ein Jurist irgendwelche Sinnfragen gar nicht stellt...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Jemir

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> gegen was verstoßen die denn?
> 
> antonio


 
fehlender Sachkundenachweis für das Töten von Tieren


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Jemir schrieb:


> fehlender Sachkundenachweis für das Töten von Tieren



falsch für das töten von fischen brachst du keinen sachkundenachweis.
du mußt nur wissen wie, wo du dein wissen her hast ist wurscht also auch kein nachweis darüber.

antonio


----------



## Jemir

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> falsch für das töten von fischen brachst du keinen sachkundenachweis.
> du mußt nur wissen wie, wo du dein wissen her hast ist wurscht also auch kein nachweis darüber.
> 
> antonio


 
wenn Du meinst, Du wirst das schon wissen ^^

ich hab mal Dr. House geschaut, bin ich jetzt Chefarzt ? ;-)


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Jemir schrieb:


> wenn Du meinst, Du wirst das schon wissen ^^
> 
> ich hab mal Dr. House geschaut, bin ich jetzt Chefarzt ? ;-)



jo das weiß ich, denk mal weiter nach deiner aussage müßte jeder der zu hause karnickel hat und schlachtet nen sachkundenachweis haben.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Tja - so verwunderlich ist es nicht - bei den vielen sinnlosen Vorschriften - da wäre mein Leben echt zu stressig, wenn ich mich über alles aufregen würde, was unsinnig ist!

;O)

Bin halt´ zu bequem dafür!(und so ehrlich, dazu zu stehen!).

Trotzdem bereue ich es nicht, den Schein (auch gegen Zahlung) gemacht zu haben!

Ernie


----------



## Jemir

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> jo das weiß ich, denk mal weiter nach deiner aussage müßte jeder der zu hause karnickel hat und schlachtet nen sachkundenachweis haben.
> 
> antonio


 
wenn dieser einen garstigen Nachbarn hat der nen guten Draht zu den Behörden hat könnte dies durchaus sein. Müsste man mal in einem praktischen Versuch testen ;-)

Warum meinst Du darf in D kein lebender Speisefisch mehr verkauft werden? (das es gemacht wird ist ne andere Sache) Richtig, der Käufer bräuchte nen FS. Da wiehert der Amtsschimmel ...


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> jo das weiß ich, denk mal weiter nach deiner aussage müßte jeder der zu hause karnickel hat und schlachtet nen sachkundenachweis haben.
> 
> antonio


 

Hehe - nein, Karnickel darfst Du halten und schlachten wie Du willst!:q Sachkundenachweis oder ähnliches ist völlig Wurst, Auflagen gibt es nur bei gewerblichem Verkauf geschlachteter Tiere und - wurd auch höchste Zeit - bei der Verbringung zu Austellungen etc.
Googelt mal einfach rum was der Fachhandel für Kanichenzüchter anbietet: z.B. unzählige Sorten von Kastriermessern - welche Du völlig eigenverantwortlich nach Deinem Ermessen irgendwie, irgendwo einsetzen darfst... 

Naja, bei Menschen darfst Du es nicht:vik:

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Hehe - nein, Karnickel darfst Du halten und schlachten wie Du willst!:q Sachkundenachweis oder ähnliches ist völlig Wurst, Auflagen gibt es nur bei gewerblichem Verkauf geschlachteter Tiere




naja nicht wirklich...klick (auch wenn es viele Hinterhofzüchter warscheinlich immernoch so handhaben)


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Jemir schrieb:


> wenn dieser einen garstigen Nachbarn hat der nen guten Draht zu den Behörden hat könnte dies durchaus sein. Müsste man mal in einem praktischen Versuch testen ;-)
> 
> Warum meinst Du darf in D kein lebender Speisefisch mehr verkauft werden? (das es gemacht wird ist ne andere Sache) Richtig, der Käufer bräuchte nen FS. Da wiehert der Amtsschimmel ...



jetzt wirds lustig.
um noch mal auf deinen sachkundenachweis einzugehen,den brauchst du wenn du gewerblich schlachtest.
also hier nix durcheinanderbringen.

antonio


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> jetzt wirds lustig.
> um noch mal auf deinen sachkundenachweis einzugehen,den brauchst du wenn du gewerblich schlachtest.
> also hier nix durcheinanderbringen.
> 
> antonio



Das ist richtig, dennoch bewegen sich sehr viele Kaninchenzüchter in Grauzonen da sie teilweise Stückzahlen verkaufen und eben nicht privat verbauchen wo andere schon Gewerbe zu sagen.

Egal den Unterschied bei dieser Art "Sachkunde" durfte ich in den frühen 80er bei Omama aufm Hof sehen  wo zwei  Nachbarn  um die Gunst des Schlachtens gebuhlt haben. (nicht zuletzt wegen der "Pulle Schluck" die es dafür immer gab) 

Der eine gelernter Landwirt mit allem drum und drann konnte Schlachten ohne Probleme wärend die Kinder beim anderen Nachbar immer weit weg zum Spielen geschickt wurden, da seiner Meinung die "Geräusche" des Karnickels beim Fell abziehen auf letzte Nerven zurückzuführen waren.

Auch hier zeigt sich das eine *praxisbezogene* Sachkunde gegenüber freien "Experimenten" für Jedermann einen erheblichen Waidvorteil hat.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, dennoch bewegen sich sehr viele Kaninchenzüchter in Grauzonen da sie teilweise Stückzahlen verkaufen und eben nicht privat verbauchen wo andere schon Gewerbe zu sagen.
> 
> Egal den Unterschied bei dieser Art "Sachkunde" durfte ich in den frühen 80er bei Omama aufm Hof sehen  wo zwei  Nachbarn  um die Gunst des Schlachtens gebuhlt haben. (nicht zuletzt wegen der "Pulle Schluck" die es dafür immer gab)
> 
> Der eine gelernter Landwirt mit allem drum und drann konnte Schlachten ohne Probleme wärend die Kinder beim anderen Nachbar immer weit weg zum Spielen geschickt wurden, da seiner Meinung die "Geräusche" des Karnickels beim Fell abziehen auf letzte Nerven zurückzuführen waren.
> 
> Auch hier zeigt sich das eine *praxisbezogene* Sachkunde gegenüber freien "Experimenten" für Jedermann einen erheblichen Waidvorteil hat.



es geht mir ja nicht um die karnickelzüchter sondern um jemir's aussage, das man zum töten von fischen beim angeln nen sachkundenachweis braucht aufgrund irgenwelcher gesetze.
und dies ist schlichtweg falsch.
auch seine aussage bezüglich verkauf von lebendem fisch.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Im Tierschutzgesetz ist festgelegt, wer einen Sachkunden*achweis* braucht (Metzger, Fischwirte etc.). 
Angler sind da explizit NICHT mit aufgeführt.
Bedeutet:
Sie müssen sich die Sachkunde aneignen, aber *KEINEN* Nachweis darüber erbringen.

So wie jeder Fußgänger wissen und beachten muss, dass er an der roten Fußgängerampel zu halten hat - er darf sich aber auch ohne einen Nachweis darüber, sich diese Sachkenntnis angeeignet zu haben im Verkehr bewegen...


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im Tierschutzgesetz ist festgelegt, wer einen Sachkunden*achweis* braucht (Metzger, Fischwirte etc.).
> Angler sind da explizit NICHT mit aufgeführt.
> Bedeutet:
> Sie müssen sich die Sachkunde aneignen, aber *KEINEN* Nachweis darüber erbringen.
> 
> So wie jeder Fußgänger wissen und beachten muss, dass er an der roten Fußgängerampel zu halten hat - er darf sich aber auch ohne einen Nachweis darüber, sich diese Sachkenntnis angeeignet zu haben im Verkehr bewegen...



so und nicht anders isses.

@ jemir
bevor du das nächste mal irgendwelche gesetze anführst, erst mal lesen was da drin steht.

antonio


----------



## Jemir

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

§4 TierSchS Satz 1

....Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.

§4 TierSchS Satz 1a

Werden im Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Fische in Anwesenheit einer Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so genügt es, wenn diese den Sachkundenachweis erbringt.



Heist auf gut deutsch das man den Nachweis erbringen muß, nur bei gewerblichen Tätigkeiten genügt es wenn die Aufsichtsperson diesen erbringt.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Dann musst Du den 1a auch richtig zitieren:


> (1a) Personen, die *berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig *regelmäßig Wirbeltiere betäuben oder töten, *haben gegenüber der zuständigen Behörde einen Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen*.


Das sind Angler definitiv nicht (berufs/gewerbsmäßig).

Hier der ganze Text (Stand 01.05. 2009):


> 1) Ein Wirbeltier darf nur unter Betäubung oder sonst, soweit nach den gegebenen Umständen zumutbar, nur unter Vermeidung von Schmerzen getötet werden. *Ist die Tötung eines Wirbeltieres ohne Betäubung im Rahmen weidgerechter Ausübung der Jagd oder auf Grund anderer Rechtsvorschriften zulässig oder erfolgt sie im Rahmen zulässiger Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, so darf die Tötung nur vorgenommen werden, wenn hierbei nicht mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen entstehen. Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.* (Anmerkung: Hat, nicht nachweist...)
> 
> (1a) Personen, die berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig regelmäßig Wirbeltiere betäuben oder töten, haben gegenüber der zuständigen Behörde einen Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen. Wird im Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Geflügel in Anwesenheit einer Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so hat außer der Person, die die Tiere betäubt oder tötet, auch die Aufsichtsperson den Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen. Werden im Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Fische in Anwesenheit einer Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so genügt es, wenn diese den Sachkundenachweis erbringt.
> 
> (2) Für das Schlachten eines warmblütigen Tieres gilt § 4a.
> 
> (3) Für das Töten von Wirbeltieren zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken gelten die §§ 8b, 9 Abs. 2 Satz 2, im Falle von Hunden, Katzen, Affen und Halbaffen außerdem § 9 Abs. 2 Nr. 7 entsprechend.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

irgendwie raffst du es nicht.

§ 4 
(1) Ein Wirbeltier darf nur unter Betäubung oder sonst, soweit nach den gegebenen Umständen zumutbar, 
nur unter Vermeidung von Schmerzen getötet werden. Ist die Tötung eines Wirbeltieres ohne Betäubung 
im Rahmen weidgerechter Ausübung der Jagd oder auf Grund anderer Rechtsvorschriften zulässig oder erfolgt 
sie im Rahmen zulässiger Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, so darf die Tötung nur vorgenommen werden, 
wenn hierbei nicht mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen entstehen. Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, 
wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.
(1a) Personen, die berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig regelmäßig Wirbeltiere betäuben oder töten, haben 
gegenüber der zuständigen Behörde einen Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen. Wird im Rahmen einer 
Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Geflügel in Anwesenheit einer Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so 
hat außer der Person, die die Tiere betäubt oder tötet, auch die Aufsichtsperson den 
Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen. Werden im Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Fische in 
Anwesenheit einer Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so genügt es, wenn diese den Sachkundenachweis erbringt.
(2) Für das Schlachten eines warmblütigen Tieres gilt § 4a.
(3) Für das Töten von Wirbeltieren zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken gelten die §§ 8b, 9 Abs. 2 Satz 2, im Falle von 
Hunden, Katzen, Affen und Halbaffen außerdem § 9 Abs. 2 Nr. 7 entsprechend

sachkundenachweis fürs gewerbliche.
ansonsten reichen die kenntnisse und fähigkeiten wie es zu machen ist.
wo du die herbekommen hast ist wurscht und der nachweis ist nicht erforderlich du mußt es nur können.
du darfst eben nicht nur die gesetzespassagen herausnehmen , die zu deiner meinung passen.

antonio


----------



## Jemir

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> Werden im Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Fische in
> Anwesenheit einer Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so genügt es, wenn diese den Sachkundenachweis erbringt.
> 
> 
> antonio


 
steht da nach Satz 1 oder nach Satz 1a (was dann der gewerbliche Teil wäre)?????

Also entweder kann mein Montor keine a´s anzeigen oder Du ordnest diesen Teil einfach einem falschen Gesetzestext zu. Das Töten ist eine Tätigkeit für die Du den Sachkundenachweis erbringen musst. Ist nur für den gewerblichen Teil (also durch die Erweterung durch Satz 1a insofern "aufgeweicht" das es reicht wenn die Aufsichtsperson diesen hat. Dieser muß bereits VOR Aufnahme der Tätigkeit gegenüber der Behörde nachgewiesen werden sonst gibt es keine Gewerbegenehmigung.

Man hätte den Text natürlich etwas verständlicher und rechtssicherer formulieren sollen (aber dann wäre es ja kein unverständliches Juristendeutsch...), dann würde jetzt auch keine Klage anhängig sein...
Normalerweise ist dies in der Fischereiverordnung auch nochmal explizit geregelt, außer halt in den betreffenden Bundesländern...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Tätigkeit = gewerblich = unerheblich für Angler, da nicht gewerblich.



> dann würde jetzt auch keine Klage anhängig sein...


Würde mich mal interessieren da mehr zu erfahren:
Wer klagt genau gegen wen wegen genau was?
Würde ich mich nämlich auch gerne redaktionell drum kümmern..


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Normalerweise ist dies in der Fischereiverordnung auch nochmal explizit geregelt, außer halt in den betreffenden Bundesländern...


Wenn in einem Landesfischereigesetz das geregelt ist, (wüsste ich jetzt aber nicht), dann ist das auch rechtskräftig und in diesen Bundesländern einzuhalten.

Wo es nicht geregelt ist gilt eben, dass man als Angler eben die Kenntnisse haben und auch danach handeln muss, diese aber nicht nachweisen muss.


----------



## Jemir

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn in einem Landesfischereigesetz das geregelt ist, (wüsste ich jetzt aber nicht), dann ist das auch rechtskräftig und in diesen Bundesländern einzuhalten.


 
Genau das ist ja das Problem, fast alle Länder haben die FS-Pflicht in der Fischereiverordnung nocheinmal verständlich geregelt . Da diese jedoch in der Rangfolge u.a. dem TierSchG nachgestellt ist (aus dem ja der Sachkundenachweis siehe oben indirekt, wenn auch unglücklich formuliert, hervorgeht) kann es eine Bestimmung des TierSchG NIE aushebeln. Und da 1-2 Bundesländer dies mit dem Tourischein jedoch machen wird geklagt. Wer genau klagt kann ich ja mal versuchen in Erfahrung zu bringen, wird aber nicht gleich ...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Genau das ist ja das Problem, fast alle Länder haben die FS-Pflicht in der Fischereiverordnung nocheinmal verständlich geregelt .


Dazu hätte ich gerne bitte auch konrekte Beispiele, da mir nicht bekannt..



> Wer genau klagt kann ich ja mal versuchen in Erfahrung zu bringen, wird aber nicht gleich ...


Kein Problem, läuft ja nicht weg..

PS:
Interessant noch dazu:
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/tierschg/__4b.html
"das schlachten von Fischen und anderen kaltblütigen Tieren zu regeln"...

was klar heisst: Diese Regelung gibts schlicht noch nicht..


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich gerne bitte auch konrekte Beispiele, da mir nicht bekannt..



Er meint sicher die Fischereigesetze, nicht die Verordnungen.

Gruss


----------



## Jemir

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich gerne bitte auch konrekte Beispiele, da mir nicht bekannt..
> 
> *
> z.B. Fischereischeinpflicht nach § 20 SächsFischG
> *
> 
> PS:
> Interessant noch dazu:
> http://bundesrecht.juris.de/tierschg/__4b.html
> "das schlachten von Fischen und anderen kaltblütigen Tieren zu regeln"...
> 
> *ist über die Schlachtung von Wirbeltieren geregelt*
> 
> was klar heisst: Diese Regelung gibts schlicht noch nicht..


 
......


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Am witzigsten ist der Satz (wie in NRW auch):


> Für Personen mit nachgewiesener Behinderung bzw. mit Hauptwohnsitz außerhalb des Geltungs-bereiches des Grundgesetzes ist die Erteilung besonderer und Gast-Fischereischeine möglich.


Das bedeutet auf deutsch, dass wer behindert oder Ausländer ist, ohne Nachweis der Sachkunde einen Schein bekommt ;-))

Womit sich solche Gesetze schon selber ad absurdum führen - entweder man erkennt an, dass laut TierSchG ein Nachweis erforderlich ist, dann muss es im Sinne vom TierSchG aber auch jeden treffen, auch Behinderte oder Ausländer.

Diese ganze Gesetzesschexxxe ist nur zum lachen, wenns nicht eigentlich so traurig wäre....


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Werden im Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Fische in 
Anwesenheit einer Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so genügt es, wenn diese den Sachkundenachweis erbringt.

dieser satz steht aber unter satz 1a bzw ist inhalt des satz 1a.

und satz 1a regelt den gewerblichen teil.

antonio


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Am witzigsten ist der Satz (wie in NRW auch):
> 
> Das bedeutet auf deutsch, dass wer behindert oder Ausländer ist, ohne Nachweis der Sachkunde einen Schein bekommt ;-))



Ja Thomas aber bevor es zu "witzig" wird bitte differenzieren wie das gemeint ist und hier nachlesen.. 

Die Behinderten bekommen einen eingeschränkten FS da sie  nur in Begleitung eines regulären FS Inhabers Angeln dürfen.

Genau wie der Ausländer ein ihm legitimierendes Dokument vorweisen muss.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ja Thomas aber bevor es zu "witzig" wird bitte differenzieren wie das gemeint ist und hier nachlesen..
> 
> Die Behinderten bekommen einen eingeschränkten FS da sie  nur in Begleitung eines regulären FS Inhabers Angeln dürfen.
> 
> Genau wie der Ausländer ein ihm legitimierendes Dokument vorweisen muss.



richtig hier bei uns auch so geregelt.
wer auf grund einer behinderung nicht in der lage ist die prüfung zu absolvieren, kann auch einen fischereischein bekommen mit entsprechenden einschränkungen(ähnlich dem jugendfischereischein).

antonio


----------



## Jemir

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> und satz 1a regelt den gewerblichen teil.


 
Richtig, 1a regelt den gewerblichen Teil bzw. lockert da die Auflagen. Bei dir als "normalem" Angler z.B. darf Deine eventuelle Begleitung (wenn sie keinen FS hat) nicht mal den Kescher nutzen um Dir zu helfen


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Jemir schrieb:


> Richtig, 1a regelt den gewerblichen Teil bzw. lockert da die Auflagen. Bei dir als "normalem" Angler z.B. darf Deine eventuelle Begleitung (wenn sie keinen FS hat) nicht mal den Kescher nutzen um Dir zu helfen



richtig erkannt ,daß 1a den gewerblichen teil regelt und wo steht nun ,daß man als nichtgewerblich tätiger nen sachkundenachweis braucht?

antonio


----------



## Jemir

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

lies es mal Wort für Wort und überfliege es nicht nur. 1a bezieht sich auf 1 und da ist noch nix mit Unterscheidung zwischen gewerblich und privat. Am besten ist wir warten das Urteil ab, dann haben wir rechtssicherheit...


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Jemir schrieb:


> Richtig, 1a regelt den gewerblichen Teil bzw. lockert da die Auflagen. Bei dir als "normalem" Angler z.B. darf Deine eventuelle Begleitung (wenn sie keinen FS hat) nicht mal den Kescher nutzen um Dir zu helfen



Naja aber sagen tut dagegen aber keiner was, wenn man mal kuz die Angel hält


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Jemir schrieb:


> lies es mal Wort für Wort und überfliege es nicht nur. 1a bezieht sich auf 1 und da ist noch nix mit Unterscheidung zwischen gewerblich und privat. Am besten ist wir warten das Urteil ab, dann haben wir rechtssicherheit...



du verwechselst da was 
1 regelt, daß man sachkenntnist haben muß(ohne nachweis)
1a verschärft die sache indem im gewerbe ein sachkundenachweis erbracht werden muß
gleichzeitig ist in 1a ne ausnahmeregelung das der gewerbetreibende sich von personen helfen lassen kann ohne nachweis ,er selber aber diesen nachweis besitzen muß.

wäre es anders würde müßte gleich bei 1 der sachkundenachweis stehen.

antonio


----------



## Jemir

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Naja aber sagen tut dagegen aber keiner was, wenn man mal kuz die Angel hält


 
wir gehen hier mal vom Gesetzestext aus, nicht davon das man in der Praxis nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen sollte ;-)

Ich denke mal, dass wenn ich bei ner Kontrolle z.B. ein Vater/Sohn Team sehe, nur 2 Ruten am Start sind und der Sohnemann mal die Rute hält, auch nix groß unternehmen würde. Ich meine, jeder muß mal anfangen...

Was anderes ist es, wenn die es immer so machen...


----------



## Jemir

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> du verwechselst da was
> 1 regelt, daß man sachkenntnist haben muß(ohne nachweis)
> 1a verschärft die sache indem im gewerbe ein sachkundenachweis erbracht werden muß
> gleichzeitig ist in 1a ne ausnahmeregelung das der gewerbetreibende sich von personen helfen lassen kann ohne nachweis ,er selber aber diesen nachweis besitzen muß.
> 
> wäre es anders würde müßte gleich bei 1 der sachkundenachweis stehen.


 
wie ich schon sagte, ist unglücklich formuliert. Fakt ist das Du Sachkenntnis haben musst. Meinst Du das der Teichbesitzer in z.B. Brandenburg den Käufer eines Erlaubnisscheines erst über seine Sachkentnis prüft? Ich denke eher nicht...


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Jo schon klar


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Jemir schrieb:


> wie ich schon sagte, ist unglücklich formuliert. Fakt ist das Du Sachkenntnis haben musst. Meinst Du das der Teichbesitzer in z.B. Brandenburg den Käufer eines Erlaubnisscheines erst über seine Sachkentnis prüft? Ich denke eher nicht...



muß er auch nicht denn der käufer/angler ist selbst dafür verantwortlich, daß er die sachkenntnis besitzt,hat er sie nicht und wird erwischt hat er pech gehabt und die konsequenzen zu tragen.

antonio


----------



## Jemir

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> muß er auch nicht denn der käufer/angler ist selbst dafür verantwortlich, daß er die sachkenntnis besitzt,hat er sie nicht und wird erwischt hat er pech gehabt und die konsequenzen zu tragen.


 
dann frage ich mich (mal gleicher Sachverhalt auf einen anderen Bereich übertragen), warum Du eins auf den Kopp kriegst wenn Du Dein Auto an jemanden verborgst der kein FS (hui, gleiche Abkürzung ;-) ) hat?


----------



## Boendall

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Jemir schrieb:


> dann frage ich mich (mal gleicher Sachverhalt auf einen anderen Bereich übertragen), warum Du eins auf den Kopp kriegst wenn Du Dein Auto an jemanden verborgst der kein FS (hui, gleiche Abkürzung ;-) ) hat?


 
Aber wenn du dein Auto so einem verkaufst, schaut die Welt gleich wieder anders aus


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> naja nicht wirklich...klick (auch wenn es viele Hinterhofzüchter warscheinlich immernoch so handhaben)


 
Da gehts aber um Direktvermarkter (gewerblich) und Kaninchenhalter/Züchter im landwirtschaftlichen Bereich (auch gewerblich) der Hobbykarnickelloge scheint da nicht von betroffen zu sein...


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Da gehts aber um Direktvermarkter (gewerblich) und Kaninchenhalter/Züchter im landwirtschaftlichen Bereich (auch gewerblich) der Hobbykarnickelloge scheint da nicht von betroffen zu sein...



 Weiss ich, allein mir gehts um die Grauzonen in denen sich vieeele Züchter bewegen die da sagen ich schlachte "nur für Privat".

Gruss


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Weiss ich, allein mir gehts um die Grauzonen in denen sich vieeele Züchter bewegen die da sagen ich schlachte "nur für Privat".
> 
> Gruss


 
und was ist mit denen die TATSÄCHLICH nur privat Schlachten?


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> und was ist mit denen die TATSÄCHLICH nur privat Schlachten?



|kopfkrat die schlachten dann warscheinlich TATSÄCHLICH nur Privat.


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Weiss ich, allein mir gehts um die Grauzonen in denen sich vieeele Züchter bewegen die da sagen ich schlachte "nur für Privat".
> 
> Gruss


 
Und jetzt lass uns mal zu den Fischen übergehen... Der wirklich Private Karnickelzüchter darf schlachten, kastrieren und einen Bolzenschußapperat einsetzen, Richtig? Ich glaube das ist so von der Gesetzlage her völlig eindeutig legal - ohne irgendwelche Grauzonen... 
Der Angler muß aber in jedem Fall als Befähigungsnachweis die Fischereiprüfung bestanden, ähm gekauft haben, um einen Fisch (was wirklich ein Klacks zu einem Karnickel ist) von diesem in den nächsten Zustand zu bringen?

... Das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Das ist halt der typisch deutsche, gedeutschte, megadeutsche, immmer gedeutschtere deutsche Staat


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Und jetzt lass uns mal zu den Fischen übergehen... Der wirklich Private Karnickelzüchter darf schlachten, kastrieren und einen Bolzenschußapperat einsetzen, Richtig? Ich glaube das ist so von der Gesetzlage her völlig eindeutig legal - ohne irgendwelche Grauzonen...
> Der Angler muß aber in jedem Fall als Befähigungsnachweis die Fischereiprüfung bestanden, ähm gekauft haben, um einen Fisch (was wirklich ein Klacks zu einem Karnickel ist) von diesem in den nächsten Zustand zu bringen?
> 
> ... Das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein...
> 
> Gruß Stefan




Tja Zemmel auch dazu hab ich mich geäussert und eine Meinung diesbezüglich. Allein der FS kann für diese Karnickel Regel nix.



> Egal den Unterschied bei dieser Art "Sachkunde" durfte ich in den frühen 80er bei Omama aufm Hof sehen wo zwei Nachbarn um die Gunst des Schlachtens gebuhlt haben. (nicht zuletzt wegen der "Pulle Schluck" die es dafür immer gab)
> 
> Der eine gelernter Landwirt mit allem drum und drann konnte Schlachten ohne Probleme wärend die Kinder beim anderen Nachbar immer weit weg zum Spielen geschickt wurden, da seiner Meinung die "Geräusche" des Karnickels beim Fell abziehen auf letzte Nerven zurückzuführen waren.
> 
> Auch hier zeigt sich das eine *praxisbezogene* Sachkunde gegenüber freien "Experimenten" für Jedermann einen erheblichen Waidvorteil hat.



Wenns nach mir ging Sachkunde für jeden Neuschlachter.

(Leute die seit zig Jahren nachweislich schlachten hierbei ausgenommen)

Denn das Schlachten ist heute nicht mehr allgegenwärtig und Experimente ohne Anleitung bringen nix.
Früher war das (zumindest bei uns) anders. Schlachter gab es zuhauf die einem das beibringen konnten. Heute musst du suchen.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Das ist halt der typisch deutsche, gedeutschte, megadeutsche, immmer gedeutschtere deutsche Staat



Wenn dich Deutschland so an..:v empfehle ich dir Albanien oder Darfur.  Sind nette Länder wo du dich bestimmt wohler fühlst |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Und jetzt lass uns mal zu den Fischen übergehen... Der wirklich Private Karnickelzüchter darf schlachten, kastrieren und einen Bolzenschußapperat einsetzen, Richtig? Ich glaube das ist so von der Gesetzlage her völlig eindeutig legal - ohne irgendwelche Grauzonen...
> Der Angler muß aber in jedem Fall als Befähigungsnachweis die Fischereiprüfung bestanden, ähm gekauft haben, um einen Fisch (was wirklich ein Klacks zu einem Karnickel ist) von diesem in den nächsten Zustand zu bringen?
> 
> ... Das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein...
> 
> Gruß Stefan



der fischereischein ist kein befähigungsnachweiß oder sachkundenachweiß für das töten/schlachten von fischen.

antonio


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Wenn dich Deutschland so an..:v empfehle ich dir Albanien oder Darfur.  Sind nette Länder wo du dich bestimmt wohler fühlst |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



Ich kann mich gar nicht entsinnen, dass ich in meinem Post irgendwas in der Richtung deiner Bemerkung geschrieben habe...#d


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ist doch alles gar nicht so schwierig,

Gott sei es gepriesen, gepfiffen und getrommelt:vik:!!! Wir haben einen Juristen in diesem Thread. Es wird dem gutem Ernie ein leichtes sein zu erklären warum wir 

A: Karnickel kastrieren, töten und sonst relativ robust behandeln dürfen... und

B: den Fischereischein kaufen müssen (Prüfung ist wirklich das falsche Wort), um einen Fisch zu angeln...

Da Du selber, Lieber Ernie, mit den "bestehenden Verhältnissen" recht zufrieden bist - bitte keine Nachbesserung bei der Karnickelgesetzlage fordern.

Gruß Stefan

P.S.: Wenn jemand was über die Durchfallqoten der Fischereischeinprüfung weiß - immer raus damit, die müssen doch zumindest anstandsthalber mal einen durchfallen lassen - sonst wär es ja wirklich noch lächerlicher als es eh schon ist...


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Ist doch alles gar nicht so schwierig,
> 
> Gott sei es gepriesen, gepfiffen und getrommelt:vik:!!! Wir haben einen Juristen in diesem Thread. Es wird dem gutem Ernie ein leichtes sein zu erklären warum wir
> 
> A: Karnickel kastrieren, töten und sonst relativ robust behandeln dürfen... und
> 
> B: den Fischereischein kaufen müssen (Prüfung ist wirklich das falsche Wort), um einen Fisch zu angeln...
> 
> Da Du selber, Lieber Ernie, mit den "bestehenden Verhältnissen" recht zufrieden bist - bitte keine Nachbesserung bei der Karnickelgesetzlage fordern.
> 
> Gruß Stefan
> 
> P.S.: Wenn jemand was über die Durchfallqoten der Fischereischeinprüfung weiß - immer raus damit, die müssen doch zumindest anstandsthalber mal einen durchfallen lassen - sonst wär es ja wirklich noch lächerlicher als es eh schon ist...


 
Bin zwar weder Ernie, noch Jurist, hab aber eine Theorie.

Erstens gibt es noch keine ausreichend unterstützte Aktion der Tierschützer gegen private Karnickelschlachtung und zweitens könnte es auch damit zusammenhängen.

Tiere sind nach dem Gesetz immer noch eine Sache. Zwar durch das Tierschutzgesetz halbwegs geschützt, aber eben eine Sache.

Die Sache Stallhase befindet sich im Besitz des Stallhasenhalters. Er hat darüber die absolute Verfügungsgewalt. Er darf Stallhasen halten, züchten und schlachten, sofern er dabei das Tierschutzgesetz beachtet. 
Für alles, was er dem Stallhasen antut, muß er einen vernünftigen Grund haben und dabei unnötige Leiden und Schmerzen vermeiden. Das dies so ist, setzt der Gesetzgeber offenbar grundsätzlich voraus und reagiert nur im Falle einer Anzeige. 

Fische sind ( mit Ausnahmen ) herrenlos. Sie gehören niemandem und haben auch keinen Besitzer. Um sie überhaupt in Besitz zu nehmen, muß Sachkunde nachgewiesen werden. Das wird mit der Prüfung vorgegaukelt. Die Prüfungserfordernis hat m.E. nix mit dem Töten zu tun, sondern mit dem Vorsatz der Inbesitznahme. Ab der berechtigten Inbesitznahme darf man dann ( unter Berücksichtigung des Tierschutzgesetzes aber ohne speziellen Sachkundenachweis) den Fisch über den Jordan schicken. Der Fisch bekommt nach dem Fang quasi den Status eines Stallhasen. 

Dafür spricht auch die Tatsache, dass man in Privtagewässern keinen Fischereischein braucht da dem Besitzer des Gewässers die Fische dort schon gehören. Die Fische haben also schon den Status eines Stallhasen. 

So wäre es zwar immer noch sinnfrei, aber wenigstens erklärt.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

"Dafür spricht auch die Tatsache, dass man in Privtagewässern keinen Fischereischein braucht da dem Besitzer des Gewässers die Fische dort schon gehören. Die Fische haben also schon den Status eines Stallhasen."

dies ist aber auch nicht überall so, eben von bl zu bl verschieden geregelt.

ansonsten stimme ich dir voll zu. der fischereischein hat nix mit nem sachkundenachweis zum töten zu tun.

antonio


----------



## Hanns Peter

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo Zusammen,

  hab jetzt eine ganze Weile mit dem Lesen dieses Threads verbracht.

  Also, ich hab vor knapp 30 Jahren meine Prüfung hier in NRW abgelegt. Diese Prüfung war - gelinde gesagt - ein Witz. Mein Vater hat mir die Fragen besorgt – damals gab´s noch kein I-Net -, ich diese dann mal auf die Schnelle auswendig gelernt und dann die Prüfung – selbst der „praktische“ Teil war zeichnerisch zu Papier gebracht - bestanden.

  Damit war ich aber garantiert weder ein Angler – höchstens vor dem Gesetzt – noch ein Natur- oder Tierschützer.

  Dieses hab ich in den folgenden Jahren erlernen müssen. In der Natur und im Umgang mit den Lebewesen. Zum Glück hatte ich einen Vater, der mir dieses beibringen konnte. Der auf Grund seiner vielen Jahre als Angel- und Jagdscheininhaber viel Wissen weitergeben konnte.

  Der Umgang mit der Natur ist, wie es das Mitglied aus Kopenhagen so treffend beschrieben hat, Erziehungssache. Jeder der sich in der Natur bewegt, egal ob Spaziergänger, Jäger oder Angler, sollte sich so verhalten, dass diese soweit sie noch „unberührt“ ist, keinen NACHHALTIGEN Schaden nimmt. Müll gehört in den Abfalleimer. Da an den Gewässern diese meistens nicht vorhanden sind – FoPu´s mal ausgenommen – nimmt man den Müll wieder mit nach Hause. Wo ist das Problem dabei? Und am Gewässer, da wo ich meinem „Sport“ nachgehe, schlage ich mir nicht mit der Axt einen gemütlichen Zeltplatz, sondern gebe mich mit dem Platz, den mir die Natur belassen hat zufrieden. Ein paar Äste oder Grashalme beseitigen ist für die Natur nicht schädlich. Das Extreme ist die Gefahr, dann wenn Material zu Hauf an den Angelplatz gekarrt wird. Ein gutes Beispiel ist das übertriebene Anfüttern mit Boilies. Ich habe erst dieses Jahr mit der Boilieangelei angefangen und gut feststellen können, dass weniger oft mehr ist. An eine guten Stelle über eine Woche ein paar Hände voll Boilies ins Wasser reicht auch; die Erfolge geben mir da scheinbar recht.

  Das mit dem Tierschutz ist bei unserem Hobby so eine Sache. Anders als bei den Jägern, die „nur“ gut treffen müssen, um dem Tier kein Leiden zuzufügen, müssen wir Angler dem Tier schon reichlich Stress und ggf. auch Schmerz beim Drill und Landen zufügen. Aber das sollte so schnell und so schonend wie möglich erfolgen. Und wenn der Fisch dann gelandet ist, sollte dieser dann entweder, was uns leider das Gesetz verbietet, releast werden oder sauber abgenickt werden. Was gegen den Tierschutz ist, ist z.B. das Kutterfischen auf Makrelen. Dort werden die Fische, nur um noch auf die Schnelle ein paar mehr zu fangen, einfach abgehakt und in bereitstehende Eimer oder Bottiche geworfen und dann schnell wieder ins Wasser mit den Ködern. Und erst in den Fangpausen werden die Fische dann versorgt. Das ist Tierquälerei.

  Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollte die Fischereiprüfung analog der Jagdscheinprüfung – Bundeseinheitlich (!!!) - erfolgen. Die angehenden Angler sollten über ein halbes bis ein ganzes Jahr Theorie pauken und auch Praxis – mit allem, was dazugehört - mit erfahrenen Kollegen sammeln. Damit können dann wenigstens die Grundvoraussetzungen für den Natur- und Tierschutz vermittelt werden. Die ganzen bis hier angeführten Sach- und Fachkundenachweise können in dieser verlängerten „Lehrzeit“ erworben werden. Und alle, die dann auch wirklich unserem schönen Hobby nachgehen WOLLEN, werden den Lehrgang dann auch bis zum Ende durchhalten und die Prüfung auch hoffentlich bestehen.

  Und das hier so häufig angebrachte Argument, dass die jährlichen Abgaben nur das Stadtsäckchen vollmachen, ist, außer vielleicht in den Touristenhochburgen, ein Witz. Die Verwaltungskosten hierfür sind mindestens genauso hoch wie die Einnahmen. Dieses gilt im Übrigen für viele Steuern und Abgaben.

  Ich möchte mich auch in ein paar Jahren noch an der Natur erfreuen, sehen, wie sich die Natur und ihre Lebewesen entwickeln. Angeln ist für mich ein Hobby, welches ich mit der Natur ausleben möchte.


  Viele Grüße
  HaPe


----------



## angelsüchto

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

meine meinung ist mann sollte auch den waffen und führerschein abschaffen,damit hier in deutschland alles drunter und drüber geht, nochmehr als jetzt#c#q|gr:


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen Hape,

Schöner und interessanter Beitrag.Geradezu typisch für nen Angler alter Garde. Danke!
Und gleich darunter solch solch hingerotzter Müll  von nen anderen User. Was fürn Gegensatz


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollte die Fischereiprüfung analog der Jagdscheinprüfung – Bundeseinheitlich (!!!) - erfolgen.


Meiner Meinung nach kann keine Prüfung/Kurse das ersetzen, was schon bei der Erziehung versäumt wurde.

Denn bei den von HaPe beschriebenen Dingen handelt es sich schlicht um Anstand und Respekt (auch der Natur gegenüber...)...

Das lernt sich nunmal nicht in einem Kurs...

Und die "Überhöhung" von Tier/Natur/Umweltschutz durch die entprechenden Gruppen in der Gesellschaft/Medien als "politisch korrekte" Verhaltensweise geht mir auf den Senkel...

Nur weil es Idioten gibt, muss man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren - weder bei den Anglern noch bei den Autofahrern (als Beispiel).

Und, um das auch klarzustellen:
Im Gegensatz zum Straßenverkehr gehts hier "nur" um Fische....

Man sollte da auf dem (moralisch/ethischen) Teppich bleiben....

Zudem ist das Angeln wie das Jagen uralte menschliche Kultur. Das muss man nicht immer weiter einschränken und (gesetzlich) schwieriger machen, nur weil es ein paar gesellschaftliche Gruppierungen so wollen - und schon gar nicht in vorauseilendem Gehorsam....


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi,


> Meiner Meinung nach kann keine Prüfung/Kurse das ersetzen, was schon bei der Erziehung versäumt wurde.
> 
> Denn bei den von HaPe beschriebenen Dingen handelt es sich schlicht um Anstand und Respekt (auch der Natur gegenüber...)...


Aua , das tut weh........ Repekt , Anstand und auch Bewustsein......... da haben wir als Gesellschaft mitlerweile völlig versagt. Die vielen Kleinigkeiten des täglichen Leben sprechen da mehr als nur ne deutliche Sprache. Und aus dieser Miserie seh ich keinen Ausweg.


> Das lernt sich nunmal nicht in einem Kurs...


Stimmt! Aber geschadet hats auch keinen. Wenn einer von 10 nach solch Kurs einwenig umdenkt .......... das sehe ich schonmal als Erfolg an.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Wenn einer von 10 nach solch Kurs einwenig umdenkt .......... das sehe ich schonmal als Erfolg an.


Wieso "umdenken" - in welche "Richtung" und wer legt die fest?

Warum muss in Deutschland alles geregelt werden (jedenfalls da, wo es keine Lobby gibt....)..

Warum darf man ohne Probleme (und ohne jedenm Kurs!) Hunde halten, reiten, Karnickel züchtn etc.??

Da wird den Tieren viel längeranddauernd (niocht artgerechte Haltung) Schaden zugefügt, als jedem Fisch beim Angeln (ob zurückgesetzt oder nicht...)...

Das ist nämlich genau das, was ich damit meine:


> Das muss man nicht immer weiter einschränken und (gesetzlich) schwieriger machen, nur weil es ein paar gesellschaftliche Gruppierungen so wollen - und schon gar nicht in vorauseilendem Gehorsam....


und damit:


> Man sollte da auf dem (moralisch/ethischen) Teppich bleiben....


Warum sollen Angler "retten" wollen, wobei Politik und Gesellschaft versagt haben????


----------



## Hanns Peter

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und, um das auch klarzustellen:
> Im Gegensatz zum Straßenverkehr gehts hier "nur" um Fische....
> 
> Man sollte da auf dem (moralisch/ethischen) Teppich bleiben....
> 
> Zudem ist das Angeln wie das Jagen uralte menschliche Kultur. Das muss man nicht immer weiter einschränken und (gesetzlich) schwieriger machen, nur weil es ein paar gesellschaftliche Gruppierungen so wollen - und schon gar nicht in vorauseilendem Gehorsam....




Es geht nicht "nur" um Fische. Es geht um das, was wir uns und den nachkommenden Generationen hinterlassen.

Ich glaube schon, dass ich auf dem moralischen und ethischen Teppich bleibe. Es ist mir auch klar, dass das was im Elternhaus versäumt wurde nicht unbedingt in einem Kurs mit Prüfung berichtigt/geändert werden kann, aber mit einem ausgeweitetem und auch umfangreichen praktischen Kurs können zumindestens Mindeststandarts weitergegeben werden. Und wenn wir ältere Angler dann in der Praxis uns auch weiterhin um die Anfänger kümmern - ohne zu bevormunden - dann haben wir alle etwas davon.

Ich bin zwar kein Jäger, auch wenn ich das was zur Jagd gehört von der Pike auf gelernt habe, aber wenn ich sehe was einige Wenige mit dem Wild anstellen, dreht sich mir der Magen um. Und das trotz der aufwendigen Prüfung. Aber zum Glück ist das die Ausnahme. Und damit sieht man, dass eine Einschränkung in Form solcher Prüfungen sehr wohl Früchte trägt. Das jagen ein Luxushobby ist, gehört in der heutigen Zeit auch ins Reich der Fabeln. Ich kenne sehr viele Jäger, die aus den sogenannten "unteren Einkommensschichten" kommen.

Gruß
HaPe


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Deiner Ansicht kann man sein, wie gesagt, ich teile sie nicht...

Zum Thema Jäger (mein Vater war auch Jäger, auch ich habe das alles mitgekriegt/gelernt):
Da gibts genausoviele/wenige Idioten wie bei den Anglern, Autofahrern, Radfahrern, Lehrern und allen anderen gesellschaftlichen Gruppen...

Der große Unterschied für mich: 
Es geht bei der Jagd um Schusswaffen!

Und da ist für mich eine sogar (möglichst) strenge Prüfung/Vorbereitung was ganz anderes, als bei Anglern...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

PS:
Die Einführung der Fischereiprüfung war eine politische Geschichte, um gegenüber den "Schützern" gut dazustehen - und um nix anderes geht/ging es...

Ich nehme mir da einfach auch die Freiheit raus, gegen diese politische Entscheidung zu sein...


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi Thomas,


> Wieso "umdenken" - in welche "Richtung" und wer legt die fest?


Dazu nen Beispiel. Kollege von mir war viele Jahre als Schwarzangler unterwegs. So wie der mit den Fischen umgegangen ist .......... die Beschreibung erspar ich mir lieber..... Nachdem er erwischt wurde und kräftig zahlen mußte  mache der den Schein. Danach hab ich ihn beim angeln kaum wieder erkannt.............. geradezu ein Musterbeispiel eines vorbildlichen Anglers..........



> Warum muss in Deutschland alles geregelt werden (jedenfalls da, wo es keine Lobby gibt....)..


Weil es eben genug Schwachmaten gibt die man eben nur durch Regeln durchs Leben geleiten kann. Der eine entnimmt nur einen Fisch , der andere muß erst durch die Reglung der Fangbegrenzung dazu "gezwungen" werden............



> Warum darf man ohne Probleme (und ohne jedenm Kurs!) Hunde halten, reiten, Karnickel züchtn etc.??


Darauf hab ich keine Antwort. Aber:
Was hat das mit angeln zu tun? Bringt es uns auch nur einen Millimeter weiter mit dem Finger auf die Ungerechtigkeiten dieser Welt zu zeigen.??


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Was hat das mit angeln zu tun? Bringt es uns auch nur einen Millimeter weiter mit dem Finger auf die Ungerechtigkeiten dieser Welt zu zeigen.??


Nein, das sollte nur zur Verdeutlichung dessen dienen:


> Die Einführung der Fischereiprüfung war eine politische Geschichte, um gegenüber den "Schützern" gut dazustehen - und um nix anderes geht/ging es...
> 
> Ich nehme mir da einfach auch die Freiheit raus, gegen diese politische Entscheidung zu sein...


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Der große Unterschied für mich:
> Es geht bei der Jagd um Schusswaffen!
> 
> Und da ist für mich eine sogar (möglichst) strenge Prüfung/Vorbereitung was ganz anderes, als bei Anglern...


Na dann denkt dir dochmal den Waffenteil bei beim Jagdtschein weg. Der Rest der Ausbildung ist immernoch 10mal quallitativ höher als der eines Fischereischeines und noch dazu relativ einheitlich.


----------



## Hanns Peter

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der große Unterschied für mich:
> Es geht bei der Jagd um Schusswaffen!
> 
> Und da ist für mich eine sogar (möglichst) strenge Prüfung/Vorbereitung was ganz anderes, als bei Anglern...



Beide Gruppen töten Lebewesen - entschuldige bitte, wenn ich alle Lebewesen zusammenfasse, aber das ist meine Mentalität - und daher sollten für beide gleich umfangreiche Prüfungen stattfinden. Angler genießen z.B. im Waffenrecht auch einen Sonderstatus - wir zählen zu den berechtigten Personen, die auch längere Messer mit uns führen dürfen.

Auch nehme es für mich heraus gegen politische Entscheidungen zu sein. Viele sind, wie Du treffend beschreibst unsinnig und von irgendwelchen Lobbyisten durchgesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Auch nehme es für mich heraus gegen politische Entscheidungen zu sein. Viele sind, wie Du treffend beschreibst unsinnig und von irgendwelchen Lobbyisten durchgesetzt.


Genau, wie z. B. diese unsinnigen Fischereiprüfungen!

Davon ab: 
Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man ein Messer mit ne mehr als 10 cm langen Klinge hat oder ne 7/64 benutzen darf....


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Die Einführung der Fischereiprüfung war eine *politische Geschichte*, um gegenüber den "Schützern" gut dazustehen - und um nix anderes geht/ging es...


Klingt zwar logisch ist aber mitlerweiler in deiner Argumentationskette zum ""Totschlagargument verkommen"".
Wieder ein Beispiel,
 In der DDR hatten wir diesen Teil der politischen Geschichte nicht und es gab auch hier Vergleichbares zum F-Schein. Hinz und Kunz durften auch zu dieser Zeit nicht einfach mal so angeln gehen. Da war nix mit politischen Gründen. Und auch ebensowenig finanzielle............. bei den Pfennigbeträgen damals............ Aber trotzdem wurde auch da die Notwendigkeit einer Reglung erkannt............


----------



## Hanns Peter

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau, wie z. B. diese unsinnigen Fischereiprüfungen!
> 
> Davon ab:
> Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man ein Messer mit ne mehr als 10 cm langen Klinge hat oder ne 7/64 benutzen darf....



Ich gebe Dir ja auch Recht, dass diese unsinnigen Fischereiprüfungen *in der jetzigen Form* geändert werden müssen. Ändern und nicht abschaffen.

Und der Unterschied kann so groß nicht sein, denn ansonsten währen nicht beide Waffen - und Waffen sind es - in einem Gesetzt erfasst.


----------



## Too_Hot

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Bin auch der Meinung das ein Kurs da nicht viel an den denken der leute ändern wird ....dass es doch vereinzelt vorkommt ist kla ... aber müssen dazu gleich hunderte andere den Stress mitmachen?

Das man mit der lebenden Kreatur sachgerecht umgeht und die natur nicht verwüsstet , das wasser nicht verschmutz sowie den Standort -  ergibt sich schon aus anderen Gesetzen. 

Wer das nicht so sieht wird es in der Regel nach so nen Kurs auch nicht so sehn, der gehört denn verwarnt und dann bestraft.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Das man mit der lebenden Kreatur sachgerecht umgeht und die natur nicht verwüsstet , das wasser nicht verschmutz sowie den Standort - ergibt sich schon aus anderen Gesetzen.


Genau das!

Auch wer sich ohne Führerschein im Straßenverkehr bewegt (Fußgänger, Radfahrer) muss trotzdem die Straßenverkehrsordnung beachten oder wird sonst zur Verantwortung gezogen...

Und da gehts um Menschenleben, nicht um Fische!!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Und der Unterschied kann so groß nicht sein, denn ansonsten währen nicht beide Waffen - und Waffen sind es - in einem Gesetzt erfasst


grins - der Unterschied wird spätestens ab einer Entfernung von 2 Metern für den "Unbewaffneten" relevant...

Zumal Jagdgeschosse (im allgemeinen) keine Vollmantelgeschosse sind, sondern darauf ausgelegt auch bei einem schlechteren Treffer möglichst sicher zu töten... Schon ein Unterschied zu einem Messer, auch wenn beides Waffen sind...


----------



## Hanns Peter

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Too_Hot schrieb:


> Das man mit der lebenden Kreatur sachgerecht umgeht und die natur nicht verwüsstet , das wasser nicht verschmutz sowie den Standort -  ergibt sich schon aus anderen Gesetzen.
> 
> Wer das nicht so sieht wird es in der Regel nach so nen Kurs auch nicht so sehn, der gehört denn verwarnt und dann bestraft.



Das mit den Gesetzen ist leider so eine Sache. Um sie einzuhalten, muss man sie kennen. Wie bereits von Thomas geschrieben, fehlt es oft schon im erzieherischen Bereich. Viele Gesetze schreiben eigentlich nur das fest, was einem der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen sollte.

Bestrafungen wären gut, aber es fehlt leider an den Personen, die das Fehlverhalten kontrollieren. Ich bin in fast 30 Jahren nur einmal kontrolliert worden. Und das in unterschiedlichen Bundesländern an den verschiedensten Gewässern.


----------



## Hanns Peter

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - der Unterschied wird spätestens ab einer Entfernung von 2 Metern für den "Unbewaffneten" relevant...
> 
> Zumal Jagdgeschosse (im allgemeinen) keine Vollmantelgeschosse sind, sondern darauf ausgelegt auch bei einem schlechteren Treffer möglichst sicher zu töten... Schon ein Unterschied zu einem Messer, auch wenn beides Waffen sind...



lachlaut - das ist mir schon klar, und das hast Du bestimmt auch erkannt.

Mir ging es hier eigentlich nur um den Zusammenhang zu einer erweiterten Prüfung. Am wichtigsten finde ich aber dabei nicht den theoretischen Teil, sondern die Praxis. Bei uns Anglern gibt es leider im Verhältnis zu viele, die den richtigen Umgang mit allem - außer vielleicht ihrem Tackle -, was zum Angeln gehört nicht beherrschen.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



hphoe schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir ja auch Recht, dass diese unsinnigen Fischereiprüfungen *in der jetzigen Form* geändert werden müssen. Ändern und nicht abschaffen.


 
Kann man drüber diskutieren. 

Allerdings:

Du, Gunnar, tausende andere Angler und auch ich, haben den Schein vor vielen Jahren gemacht. Wir sind der Meinung, die Prüfung war eine Farce und die Vorbereitung mehr als ungenügend. Nun sind aber all diese Angler doch sicher keine Umweltverschmutzer und Tierquäler, sondern überwiegend Menschen, die sich Ihrer Handlungen bewusst sind und sich an Regeln und Gesetze halten. Und das, obwohl wir/sie in den Lehrgängen sehr schlecht auf das Angeln vorbereitet wurden. 
Oder, weil wir und die Angler meiner Altersgruppe mit Vatter, Opa, Bruder oder erfahrenem Freund bereits vor der Prüfung am Wasser waren und von denen alles notwendige gelernt haben. 
Ein sicher richtiger und wertvoller Weg, der heute durch die Pflicht der Prüfung allen Kindern bis zu einem bestimmten Alter verwehrt ist. 
Und das kann durch keinen Lehrgang ersetzt werden.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hi Ralf,


> Ein sicher richtiger und wertvoller Weg, der heute durch die Pflicht der Prüfung allen Kindern bis zu einem bestimmten Alter verwehrt ist.
> Und das kann durch keinen Lehrgang ersetzt werden.


Verwehrt?? Wie meinste das??
Aber generell, Wie soll man heutzutage einem " Neueunsteiger" das nötige Einmaleins beibringen? Von Null auf Hundert ab zum Teich? Gerade da macht doch ein Grundlagenlehrgang in der quallitativ nötigen Form erst recht Sinn.


----------



## Hanns Peter

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ..., weil wir und die Angler meiner Altersgruppe mit Vatter, Opa, Bruder oder erfahrenem Freund bereits vor der Prüfung am Wasser waren und von denen alles notwendige gelernt haben.
> Ein sicher richtiger und wertvoller Weg, der heute durch die Pflicht der Prüfung allen Kindern bis zu einem bestimmten Alter verwehrt ist.
> Und das kann durch keinen Lehrgang ersetzt werden.



Genau das ist das Problem. Viele, wenn nicht die meisten unserer Altersgruppe, haben diesen Weg einschlagen dürfen.

Meine Kids haben z.B. kein Interesse am Angeln. Wenn es anders wäre, hätten Sie von mir oder meinen Vereinskollegen - eine Altersklasse - lernen können. Wir hätten auch die ersten Jahre noch eingreifen können, wenn es mal nicht so richtig läuft. Aber einige der Klassenkameraden gehen Angeln und haben keinen, der ihnen etwas weitergeben kann. Sie werden an die FoPu´s mitgenommen - hier gibt es ja faktisch eine Fanggarantie, Schneidertage sind eher selten -, ein Schein wird dort nicht verlangt und somit sind die "Ungelernten" meist unter sich. Und dann wird mit diesen Kenntnissen und der angelernten Theorie die Prüfung erfolgreich bestanden.

Da braucht man sich doch nicht zu wundern.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> meine meinung ist mann sollte auch den waffen [...]schein[...] abschaffen



Also mal von vornerein, den WaffenSCHEIN bekommen ehh nur Sicherheitskräfte, polizeiliche bzw. millitärische Einheiten und personen die nachweislich Bedroht werden. Von diesen Leuten geht so gut wie gar keine Gefahr aus. Schlimmer sind die ganzen Gangster mit den illiegalen Waffen. 
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass viel weniger als 0,1% aller mit Schusswaffen ausgeführten Straftagen mit legalen Waffen ausgeführ wurden? (Und jetzt blos nicht wieder über die Sportschützen herziehen...das machen die verda***** Politiker und die sch*** Medien schon genug.#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumal Jagdgeschosse (im allgemeinen) keine Vollmantelgeschosse sind, sondern darauf ausgelegt auch bei einem schlechteren Treffer möglichst sicher zu töten... Schon ein Unterschied zu einem Messer, auch wenn beides Waffen sind...



Richtig, meist werden sog. Teilmantelgeschosse verwendet. Die pilzen sich dann im Wildkörper so richtig schön auf und gehen nicht durch. Dadurch ist die Trefferwirkung (die im Wildbrett umgesetze Geschossenergie) um Weiten größer als bei einem "normalen" Vollmantelgeschoss, dass wie "durch Butter" durchgeht.

Aber wenn wir schon mal gerade bei den Messern, der Waffengesetzänderung vom April 2008 sind:
Erklär mich doch mal einer, was an einem Einhandmesser mit einer Klingenlänge von 3 (!) cm gefährlicher ist, als ein feststehendes Messer mit einer Klingenlänge von 10cm.

Das Einhandmesser ist verboten, egal welche Klingenlänge. Das feststehende bis 12cm Klingenlänge völlig legal zu führen.

*"§ 42a Verbot des Führens von Anscheinswaffen und bestimmten tragbaren Gegenständen*

(1) Es ist verboten 1.Anscheinswaffen,
2.Hieb- und Stoßwaffen nach Anlage 1 Abschnitt 1 Unterabschnitt 2 Nr. 1.1 oder
3.Messer mit einhändig feststellbarer Klinge (Einhandmesser) oder feststehende Messer mit einer Klingenlänge über 12 cm
zu führen."


 Mit einem 12cm langen feststehenden Messer, welches mam legal (!) am Gürtel, wenn auch verdeckt, tragen darf, ist man viel schneller "kampfbereit" und kann auch mehr Schaden anrichten, als mit einem Einhandmesser mit 3cm(!) Klingenlänge, mit welchem man noch Probleme bekommt, wenn man in eine Kontrolle kommt.

Also mir will der Sinn dieser Gesetzessch**** einfach nicht in die Birne.#d

Aber immer daran denken: Wir leben in Deutschland!!! Da ist sowas "normal"!!!:q


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> 
> Verwehrt?? Wie meinste das??
> Aber generell, Wie soll man heutzutage einem " Neueunsteiger" das nötige Einmaleins beibringen? Von Null auf Hundert ab zum Teich? Gerade da macht doch ein Grundlagenlehrgang in der quallitativ nötigen Form erst recht Sinn.


 
In NRW dürfen Kinder unter 10 Jahren nicht angeln. Erst mit dem 10ten Lebensjahr können sie einen Jugendschein bekommen. So mein ich das.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Und Angeln ist in der Praxis wesentlich besser zu erlernen als in der Theorie - egal wie gut ein Kurs wäre...

Ist wie mit Anstand und Respekt:
Lernt sich auch am ehesten vom vorleben, und nicht vom "lesen"...


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir schon mal gerade bei den Messern, der Waffengesetzänderung vom April 2008 sind:
> Erklär mich doch mal einer, was an einem Einhandmesser mit einer Klingenlänge von 3 (!) cm gefährlicher ist, als ein feststehendes Messer mit einer Klingenlänge von 10cm.
> 
> 
> Also mir will der Sinn dieser Gesetzessch**** einfach nicht in die Birne.#d



:q Moin altes Adlerauge

Ich will den Versuch machen dir es begreifbar zu erklären, auch wenn ich jetzt schon weiss das es evtl. falsch verstanden wird bzw. falsch verstanden werden will wie vieles hier im Thread

|znaika:Aber ich habe ja eine aufklärende Verpflichtung übernommen.

Allein ich hab die Hoffnung das es zumindest der eine oder andere versteht 

Dann mal los: (wichtiges wie immer Fett gedruckt)

Der "Sinn" dahinter den andere inkl. du auch hier an dem Beispiel als Unsinn abtuen liegt in der allgemeinen Gefahrenabwehr begründet.

Soll heissen, ein Einhandmesser liegt wie der Name schon sagt meist komlett in *einer Hand* *ohne* *das eine Klinge zu sehen ist.*

Der deutsche Gesetzgeber in seiner grenzenlosen Aufsichtspflicht seinen deutschen Bürgern gegenüber |smlove2: sieht *hierbei* im Gegensatz zum Messer mit feststehender Klinge bis 12cm eine *grössere potenzielle Gefahr* da er davon ausgeht das solche Messer nicht sofort als solches zu identifizieren sind egal wie lang die Klinge im Endeffekt ist auch wenns nur 3cm sind.

Ein Schmuggeln *solcher* Messer für z.B. menschlich Minderbemittelte in *potenzielle Gefahrenzonen* (Fussballspiele, Feste, Banken, Diskos etc.) ist um ein *--vielfaches**--* leichter als eines mit fester Klinge bis 12cm wo die *Klinge in der Hand zu sehen ist oder unter der Kleidung meist recht auffällig *(Messerscheide) *versteckt werden muss.
*
z.B. Einem Diskobesucher (einer der seine Freundin sucht da sie nun einen anderen hat und dieses nun "wie Männer" klären will) mit einem offensichlich am Gurt befestigten festen Messer wird man warscheinlich den Einlass eher verwehren wärend man dem *selben* Besucher mit dem Einhandmesser *in der Hand* nicht sofort als *Störer* ausmacht.

*Die Erfahrung zeigt* das die wenigsten Leute Messer mit fester Klinge bis 12cm versteckt am Körper haben da es zusammen mit Messerscheide doch mehr Umstände macht als bei einem Einhandklappmesser versteckt in der Hand. Da die Feststehenden zudem *durch Abtastung auch leichter erkannt werden.*

So in etwa auch wenns für den einen oder anderen immer noch schwer nachzuvollziehen ist sind die wahren Gründe hinter diesen Entscheidungen.



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Aber immer daran denken: Wir leben in Deutschland!!! Da ist sowas "normal"!!!:q



Und immer dran denken, in Darfur ist es wunderschön zu dieser Jahreszeit und ganz ohne diese lästigen Messerverbote.

Gruss
Ollek

PS: ganz wichtig noch

Das Einhandmesser ist im Gegensatz zum normalen Taschenmesser (Schweizer etc) *schneller* einsatzbereit was dem Gesetztgeber ebenfalls als Grundlage diente.

Türsteher an entsprechenden Türen werden wissen was ich damit meine. |rolleyes


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kann man drüber diskutieren.
> 
> Allerdings:
> 
> Du, Gunnar, tausende andere Angler und auch ich, haben den Schein vor vielen Jahren gemacht. Wir sind der Meinung, die Prüfung war eine Farce und die Vorbereitung mehr als ungenügend. Nun sind aber all diese Angler doch sicher keine Umweltverschmutzer und Tierquäler, sondern überwiegend Menschen, die sich Ihrer Handlungen bewusst sind und sich an Regeln und Gesetze halten. Und das, obwohl wir/sie in den Lehrgängen sehr schlecht auf das Angeln vorbereitet wurden.
> Oder, weil wir und die Angler meiner Altersgruppe mit Vatter, Opa, Bruder oder erfahrenem Freund bereits vor der Prüfung am Wasser waren und von denen alles notwendige gelernt haben.
> Ein sicher richtiger und wertvoller Weg, der heute durch die Pflicht der Prüfung allen Kindern bis zu einem bestimmten Alter verwehrt ist.
> Und das kann durch keinen Lehrgang ersetzt werden.


 

Hallo Ralle:m, 

Du verstehst es verdammt gut, auf den Punkt zu kommen - da ist keinerlei Ergänzung nötig.

... irgendwie sind viele User hier der Ansicht, eine erweiterte Fischereiprüfung auf Jagd- oder mindestens Führerscheinlevel sei die alleinige Rettung der "Deutschen" Angelkultur... 
So eine umfassende Prüfung müßte dann (da völlig neuer Kenntnisstand zur Pflicht werden würde) selbstverständlich auch für alle bisherigen Fischereischeininhaber gelten - da dürften wir keinerlei Bestandsschutz geniessen. Wenn man sich die Kosten für Führer- oder Jagdschein anschaut, dürfte die Geschichte so irgendwo zwischen 1.500 und 4.000 Euro liegen... plus jeder Menge Zeitaufwand, Fahrtkosten etc.

Hier wird das Angeln total überhöht, es geht um Fische - die wurden immer schon gefangen, auch bevor Deutschland diesen einmaligen Sonderweg einschlug...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## nowi04

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin für den Fischereischein!
Wo ich aber energisch dagegen bin, und das zieht sich durch sämtliche Themen des täglichen Lebens, ist das Länderrecht im allgemeinen. Das gehört eindeutig abgeschafft und es sollte nur noch Bundesrecht gelten. Wenn ich in Bayern ein Fahrverbot erhalte, gilt es ja auch für ganz Deutschland, warum also nicht auch beim Fischereischein?


----------



## Hanns Peter

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo Stefan,

naja, die Polemik hilft bei einer Diskussion nicht wirklich weiter.

Was heißt "...alleinige Rettung der "Deutschen" Angelkultur..."? Die letzten Beiträge zielten doch auf den Umgang mit den Fischen und der Natur in der wir alle leben.

Und wenn Du den Führerschein zum Vergleich bezüglich der Prüfung und den dann zu gestaltenden Neuregelungen anführst, dann muss ich Dich fragen, ob Du denn im Rahmen der Neuordnung der Führerscheinklassen einen neuen "Lappen" machen musstest oder hattest Du Bestandsschutz und darfst weiterhin LKW´s fahren? Zumindest die bis 7,5 to zzgl. Anhänger.

Gruß
HaPe


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Bestandsschutz kann aber nicht sein, wenn doch die Prüfung sooooo wichtig sein soll und man sonst nicht anständig mit/in der Natur umgehen kann.....
Das kann ja ein altgedienter Angler alles gar nicht alles können, wenn er nicht theoretisch entsprechend geschult und vorbereitet wurde......

(sorry, die Ironie konnt ich mir echt nicht verkneifen...)..


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bestandsschutz kann aber nicht sein, wenn doch die Prüfung sooooo wichtig sein soll und man sonst nicht anständig mit/in der Natur umgehen kann.....
> Das kann ja ein altgedienter Angler alles gar nicht alles können, wenn er nicht theoretisch entsprechend geschult und vorbereitet wurde......
> 
> (sorry, die Ironie konnt ich mir echt nicht verkneifen...)..


 
Kann ich besser.

Mann hat 1970 seinen Fischereischein erworben, ohne Prüfung. Die gab es dazumal noch nicht. Bis 2008 hat er ihn regelmäßig und ohne Probleme verlängern lassen. In 2008, der Schein war 2007 abgelaufen, hatte er mit Umzug, beruflichem Wechsel und Krankheit so viel zu tun, dass er nicht zum Angeln kam und den Schein folglich nicht verlängert hat.
Was ist passiert ?
Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, das ganze Wissen ums Angeln, die in vielen Jahren erworbene Sachkenntnis wurde aus seinem Gedächtnis gelöscht. Nu muss er erst mal eine Prüfung machen, um den Schein verlängern zu können. |kopfkrat

Soviel zum Bestandsschutz.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@Ollek: Wenn man es von deiner geschilderten Seite betrachtet, klingt es wirklich plausibel.


----------



## Hanns Peter

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kann ich besser.
> 
> Mann hat 1970 seinen Fischereischein erworben, ohne Prüfung. Die gab es dazumal noch nicht. Bis 2008 hat er ihn regelmäßig und ohne Probleme verlängern lassen. In 2008, der Schein war 2007 abgelaufen, hatte er mit Umzug, beruflichem Wechsel und Krankheit so viel zu tun, dass er nicht zum Angeln kam und den Schein folglich nicht verlängert hat.
> Was ist passiert ?
> Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, das ganze Wissen ums Angeln, die in vielen Jahren erworbene Sachkenntnis wurde aus seinem Gedächtnis gelöscht. Nu muss er erst mal eine Prüfung machen, um den Schein verlängern zu können. |kopfkrat
> 
> Soviel zum Bestandsschutz.


 
  Nee, da war Thomas besser. Kein Schein, kein Bestandsschutz.

Aber Mann hat ja seine langjährige Sachkenntnis nicht verloren. Er muss nach der von Vielen in diesem Thread geforderten Praxiskenntnis - auf Grund des Alters kann man eigentlich von vernünftigem praktischen Umgang ausgehen - nun nur noch die Theorie erlernen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bestandsschutz kann aber nicht sein, wenn doch die Prüfung sooooo wichtig sein soll und man sonst nicht anständig mit/in der Natur umgehen kann.....
> Das kann ja ein altgedienter Angler alles gar nicht alles können, wenn er nicht theoretisch entsprechend geschult und vorbereitet wurde......
> 
> (sorry, die Ironie konnt ich mir echt nicht verkneifen...)..



Du bist ein hartnäckiger Verfechter des scheinlosen Angelns, verwechselst aber scheinbar Theorie und Praxis. Es wird von den wenigsten angezweifelt, das die Theorie nicht wenigstens ausreichend (Schulnotenprinzip) ist. Die meisten Verfechter des Scheines bemängeln doch die fehlende Praxis und hier ist es doch problemlos eine Grenze zu ziehen.

Und fang jetzt bitte nicht an, eine Diskussion über den zeitlichen Rahmen zu führen. Es gibt Einige, die bringen von Haus aus das nötige Feeling mit und brauchen nicht lange und Einige, die lernen es nicht ohne ans Händchen genommen zu werden. Und bestimmt auch Einige, die lernen es nie. Ist wie mit dem Autofahren; aber denen wird die Erlaubnis irgendwann wieder entzogen.

Das mit den Kontrollen ist - wie auch schon mehrfach von anderen geschrieben - im Übrigen eine Möglichkeit die schwarzen Schafe aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen. Aber um dieses auch endgültig zu machen müssen die Scheine sein. Wie sonst soll man sonst kontrollieren.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Adlerauge

Analog dazu ist der Schalldämpfer bei Waffen für Privatleute verboten da man mit ihm entsprechende Schusswirkung/Knall "tarnen" kann.
Obgleich der Schalldämpfer nicht der Schusserzeuger ist und ansich nicht gefährlich.

Ein gefährlicher Gegenstand muss als solcher leicht zu indentifizieren sein, genau wie seine Wirkung (knall bei Waffe)

Gruss


----------



## Bluice

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@hphoe: Beifall!!! Standing Ovations *thumbs up*  <-- und alles bei ausgeschalteter Ironie^^
Nein, ich muss Dir da ganz einfach beipflichten!
Ist in Deutschland im Grossen und ganzen halt so: Der Staat verlangt, das man n nötiges Grundwissen zum Thema angeln hat und mehr besagt in meinen Augen die Prüfung auch nicht. Das kriegt man wirklich rel. schnell gelernt und wenn man dann auch noch langjähriger Angler ist/war - dann soll das doch wohl kein Ding sein.
Nun noch die Sache mit der Kohle:
Das Prüfungszeugnis ist n amtliches Dokument - kostet bearbeutgsgebühren usw.
Den Vorbereitungskurs bieten meist die lokalen Vereine an. Klar, das die da auch Geld für sehen wollen. Ist ja auch n gewisser Zeit und Kostenaufwand, son Kurs. Allein das Praxismaterial ist teuer...
Dann der Fischereischein an sich... Okay, warum jetzt hier in NRW der 5-Jahresschein 45 statt 30 Euronen kostet, kann ich jetzt so ganz auch nicht nachvollziehen, aber auch da gehen noch mal Teile von in die Verwaltung und in Sonst. Töpfe, die was mit fischerei zu tun haben. Afaik kann man sich darüber auch schlau machen, musst mal beim Amt fragen.
So, sonst noch was?
LG BluIce


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Adlerauge
> 
> Analog dazu ist der Schalldämpfer bei Waffen für Privatleute verboten da man mit ihm entsprechende Schusswirkung/Knall "tarnen" kann.
> Obgleich der Schalldämpfer nicht der Schusserzeuger ist und ansich nicht gefährlich.
> 
> Ein gefährlicher Gegenstand muss als solcher leicht zu indentifizieren sein, genau wie seine Wirkung (knall bei Waffe)
> 
> Gruss



Ok OK. Ich gebe mich geschlagen. Ich habe ja kapiert, was du damit sagen willst. Ich habe auf jeden Fall bei meinem Einhandmesser schon vor einiger Zeit den Daumenpin abgemacht und darf es jetzt wieder legal tragen.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*







  ich oute mich aber dennoch mal als "Springmessermitansgewässernehmer"

(Würd ich C&R betreiben hätt ich Wattestäbchen und Tupfer mit)
Gruss


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> ich oute mich aber dennoch mal als "Springmessermitansgewässernehmer"
> 
> (Würd ich C&R betreiben hätt ich Wattestäbchen und Tupfer mit)
> Gruss



Springmesser...#d

Sind die nicht ganz als verbotene Gegenstände aufgeführt?
Da wäre ein Einhandmesser halt wieder praktisch. Mit einer Hand den Fisch halten, mit der anderen...klick...murks.|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



hphoe schrieb:


> Nee, da war Thomas besser. Kein Schein, kein Bestandsschutz.
> 
> Na gut
> 
> Aber Mann hat ja seine langjährige Sachkenntnis nicht verloren. Er muss nach der von Vielen in diesem Thread geforderten Praxiskenntnis - auf Grund des Alters kann man eigentlich von vernünftigem praktischen Umgang ausgehen - nun nur noch die Theorie erlernen.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Welche theoretischen Kenntnisse soll ein Angler denn nach fast 40 Jahren erlernen, die ihm in seiner bisherigen Laufbahn gefehlt haben ( ohne dass er´s bemerkt hätte ? )
> Oder anders. Welche unabdingbaren theoretischen Kenntnisse lassen sich nicht in einer dünnen Broschüre abdrucken, die neben dem Fischereischein mitgeführt werden müsste ? Was ist denn überhaupt an theoretischen Kenntnissen unabdingbar ?
> 
> Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, verbotene Köder und.............ähhh, und.........................öhhh..........naja.
> 
> Und selbst die sind nur dann theoretisch wertvoll, wenn man nicht in einem anderen Bundesland fischen will. Da muss sich auch der geprüfte Angler erst mal kundig machen. Ach ja, und dann gibt´s ja noch die gewäserspezifischen Regelungen. Man muss also sowieso sein Gehirn benutzen, wenn man Angeln will.
> 
> 
> Es geht nicht um´s Angeln ohne Schein, es geht um die Prüfung. Einen Schein könnte man auch, wie früher, einfach kaufen. Damit wäre die ( umstrittene ) Fischereiabgabe gewährleistet und auch ein mögliches versagen einer erneuten Ausstellung bei einem groben Verstoß.


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Bluice schrieb:


> @hphoe: Beifall!!! Standing Ovations *thumbs up* <-- und alles bei ausgeschalteter Ironie^^
> Nein, ich muss Dir da ganz einfach beipflichten!
> Ist in Deutschland im Grossen und ganzen halt so: Der Staat verlangt, das man n nötiges Grundwissen zum Thema angeln hat und mehr besagt in meinen Augen die Prüfung auch nicht. Das kriegt man wirklich rel. schnell gelernt und wenn man dann auch noch langjähriger Angler ist/war - dann soll das doch wohl kein Ding sein.
> Nun noch die Sache mit der Kohle:
> Das Prüfungszeugnis ist n amtliches Dokument - kostet bearbeutgsgebühren usw.
> Den Vorbereitungskurs bieten meist die lokalen Vereine an. Klar, das die da auch Geld für sehen wollen. Ist ja auch n gewisser Zeit und Kostenaufwand, son Kurs. Allein das Praxismaterial ist teuer...
> Dann der Fischereischein an sich... Okay, warum jetzt hier in NRW der 5-Jahresschein 45 statt 30 Euronen kostet, kann ich jetzt so ganz auch nicht nachvollziehen, aber auch da gehen noch mal Teile von in die Verwaltung und in Sonst. Töpfe, die was mit fischerei zu tun haben. Afaik kann man sich darüber auch schlau machen, musst mal beim Amt fragen.
> So, sonst noch was?
> LG BluIce


 
netter Beitrag.

und nun erklär uns allen noch warum man alle 5 Jahre den Schein kostenpflichtig verlängern muss.#6

achja,sicher weil die verlängerung mit Verwaltungsaufwand verbunden ist:vik:

ja ne,ist klar


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Du bist ein hartnäckiger Verfechter des scheinlosen Angelns,


Nein, ich bin ein Verfechter des Scheines ohne Prüfung.

ABER:
Ich bin dafür, dass Angelvereine entsprechende Möglichkeiten auch für Nichtvereinsmitglieder anbieten (Praxislehrgänge etc.), aber auf freiwilliger Basis.

Und ich bin dafür, Kontrollen häufiger und strenger durchzuführen.

Denn die Gesetze sind klar, an die sich der Angler halten muss, dazu brauchts keinen Theoriekurs. Schonzeiten/maße sind (normalerweise) auf jeder Angekarte vermerkt, das braucht niemand pauken, zumal diese oft von den gesetzlichen abweichen. Dreck darf auch keiner liegen lassen, dazu brauchts sicher auch keinen Kurs. und so weiter...

Wie gesagt, die Prüfung war ein einknicken der Politik und des VDSF vor den Schützern, daher bin ich dagegen.





PS:
Auch Pilze sind ja Lebewesen, genauso wie das Gemüse im (Klein)Garten. Gehe ich dann richtig davon aus, dass ihr da auch beim Pilzesammeln oder gärtnern eine Prüfung fordert, da "Mensch" das sonst nicht alleine geregelt bekommt? Und was ist mit  spazierengehen in der "freien Natur"? Kann man das dem Menschen einfach so erlauben, wo die Möglichkeit besteht, viel Schaden anzurichten (und da denke ich nicht nur ans gestreichelte Rehkitz in der Setzzeit..)..?

Denn wenn schon, dann doch konsequent, oder???


----------



## Hanns Peter

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ABER:
> Ich bin dafür, dass Angelvereine entsprechende Möglichkeiten auch für Nichtvereinsmitglieder anbieten (Praxislehrgänge etc.), aber auf freiwilliger Basis.
> 
> Und ich bin dafür, Kontrollen häufiger und strenger durchzuführen.
> 
> Denn die Gesetze sind klar, an die sich der Angler halten muss, dazu brauchts keinen Theoriekurs. Schonzeiten/maße sind (normalerweise) auf jeder Angekarte vermerkt, das braucht niemand pauken, zumal diese oft von den gesetzlichen abweichen. Dreck darf auch keiner liegen lassen, dazu brauchts sicher auch keinen Kurs. und so weiter...
> 
> Wie gesagt, die Prüfung war ein einknicken der Politik und des VDSF vor den Schützern, daher bin ich dagegen.



Hallo Thomas,

damit kann ich mit Dir einer Meinung gehen.

Aber:
Zum einen ist das mit den freiwilligen Praxislehrgängen so eine Sache - keine Zeit, schlechtes Wetter etc. - und zum anderen warum könnte man nicht für die ersten Jahre verpflichtend einführen, dass Angeln nur in Begleitung eines "erfahrenen" Kollegen erlaubt ist.

Und das mit den häufigen und strengen Kontrollen kann nur dann funktionieren, wenn sich mehr Leute als Kontrolleure melden. Ich für meinen Teil will dieses jetzt in Angriff nehmen. Nur damit die ausgeübte Praxis an unserem Vereinsteich auch mal auf rechtlich besseren Füssen steht.

Wir kontrollieren nämlich ohne die Plakette und erteilen auch Platzverweise.

Übrigens sind die Pilze keine Lebewesen, höchstens die Pilzkulturen, die sich darauf bilden können |supergri.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> zum anderen warum könnte man nicht für die ersten Jahre verpflichtend einführen, dass Angeln nur in Begleitung eines "erfahrenen" Kollegen erlaubt ist.


Nix dagegen, so können Vereine/Verbände auch weiterhin ihre Kohle von den Anglern kriegen..


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Das mit den Vereinen hat einen klitzekleinen Haken. 

Da die Gewässer in Deutschland sehr ungerecht verteilt sind, hat es z.B. in meiner Gegend ein Neuling ziemlich schwer, sich einem Verein anzuschließen. Es gibt kaum Möglichkeiten, sich einem Verein mit halbwegs gutem Gewässer anzuschließen. Und das kostet dann auch richtig. Ein junger Mensch, vielleicht noch zur Schule gehend oder in der Lehre wird kaum ein paar hundert Euro für Aufnahme und Jahresbeitrag erübrigen können.

Meine Frage nach den unabdingbaren theoretischen Kenntnissen blieb übrigens bisher unbeantwortet.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Meine Frage nach den unabdingbaren theoretischen Kenntnissen blieb übrigens bisher unbeantwortet.


Ist einfach:
Gibts nicht!!!

Das mit den Vereinen müsste klar geregelt sein, dass jeder Neuling auch ohne Vereinsbeitrítt da die Möglichkeit erhält.

Wäre auf jeden Fall besser als dieser politisch inszenierte Prüfungsquark..






PS: Und kann man sicher auch unkomplizierter bzw. auf jeden Fall nicht komplizierter oder bürokratischer hinkriegen als das Gemurkse wie jetzt...


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist einfach:
> Gibts nicht!!!
> 
> Das mit den Vereinen müsste klar geregelt sein, dass jeder Neuling auch ohne Vereinsbeitrítt da die Möglichkeit erhält.
> 
> Wäre auf jeden Fall besser als dieser politisch inszenierte Prüfungsquark..



dem stimme ich zu.
wird aber auf grund der vereinsmeierei in vielen vereinen leider nur theoretisch möglich sein.
es gab und gibt ja auch die möglichkeit in einigen bl , zumindest kinder bis zu einem bestimmten alter, ganz unbürokratisch und ohne irgendwelche zusatzkosten, ans angeln heranzuführen.
bei uns zum beispiel konnte ein volljähriger scheininhaber,ein kind bis 10 jahre einfach so zum angeln mitnehmen und dem kind eine seiner ruten in die hand drücken.
dies wurde jetzt verschärft indem das alter auf 8 heruntergesetzt wurde.
es besteht zwar die möglichkeit, daß der 8jährige nen jugendfischereischein kauft und dann mit nem volljährigen scheininhaber angeln geht, aber der 8 jährige muß sich die erlaubnisscheine kaufe, was an einigen gewässern wieder ne hürde für ihn ist.
also wieder ne verschlechterung.und viele klagen über nachwuchssorgen.

antonio


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo

ohne diese sinnlose und Teure Prüfung gäbe es auch keine Nachwuchssorgen aber dann können wir ja nicht mehr stolz auf unsere ach so tolle Prüfung sein.:m

schliesslich wollen wir alle im Leben mal etwas geschafft haben,nicht wahr?:vik:

Gruß:fränk


----------



## powermike1977

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

gabs hier schonmal den vorschlag, es so zu regeln wie in allen anderen(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) laendern dieser welt? deutschland ist echt das einzige land, das fuer so n scheiss ne pruefung fordert. schon n bissl komisch!


----------



## frank67

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

ne,das stimmt so nicht.


----------



## Barsch-Guru

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Teure Prüfung


 

Naja, find ich jetzt n´bissl übertrieben! 




fränk67 schrieb:


> Nachwuchssorgen


 

Und wo gibt es die? Heute gibt es mehr "?Angler?" als je zuvor. Und zugleich weniger Fisch als je zuvor!

Grüße Alex


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Naja, find ich jetzt n´bissl übertrieben!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und wo gibt es die? Heute gibt es mehr "?Angler?" als je zuvor. Und zugleich weniger Fisch als je zuvor!
> 
> Grüße Alex



fürn kind oder jugendlichen sind die gebühren schon ganz schön happig je nach bundesland.

wo lebst du denn schau dir mal das durchschnittsalter der vereine/angler im allgemeinen an.

antonio


----------



## fisherb00n

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Mir ist es lieber einen "gelernten" Angler am Wasser zu haben der weiß was er tut anstatt diese "Fischgeier", die bei Beisszeit die Fische wegen der Menge verrecken lassen anstatt sie waidgerecht zu behandeln...

Wenn es die Prüfung nicht gäbe, gäbe es mehr Angler und mehr "unwissende" Angler...sprich: ein Doppelknoten hält den Wirbel nicht...

Wenn man Angler werden will, dann muss man eben auch mal auf gewisse Dinge verzichten und für die Prüfung sparen...mit ein bischen Büffeln besteht sie jeder, der wenigstens eine gesunde Hirnzelle im Kopf hat...

Wenn mein Hobby ein teures Auto ist muss ich schließlich auch dafür sparen und kann es mir nicht aus der Hose zaubern...


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> Mir ist es lieber einen "gelernten" Angler am Wasser zu haben der weiß was er tut anstatt diese "Fischgeier", die bei Beisszeit die Fische wegen der Menge verrecken lassen anstatt sie waidgerecht zu behandeln...
> 
> Wenn es die Prüfung nicht gäbe, gäbe es mehr Angler und mehr "unwissende" Angler...sprich: ein Doppelknoten hält den Wirbel nicht...
> 
> Wenn man Angler werden will, dann muss man eben auch mal auf gewisse Dinge verzichten und für die Prüfung sparen...mit ein bischen Büffeln besteht sie jeder, der wenigstens eine gesunde Hirnzelle im Kopf hat...
> 
> Wenn mein Hobby ein teures Auto ist muss ich schließlich auch dafür sparen und kann es mir nicht aus der Hose zaubern...



du lebst aber an der realität vorbei. schau dir doch mal viele die von dir sogenannten "gelernten angler" an.
da kann ich nur lachen.
das mit dem sparen sag mal einem jugendlichen, der keine kohle hat.die angelausrüstung muß ja auch noch finanziert werden.
aber macht es den kindern und jugendlichen nur so richtg schwer mit nem hobby, was mal sinnvoll ist.
dann sagen einestages alle kinder und jugendliche " eine kuh ist lila" und nicht nur 40 %, die es heute schon sagen.

antonio


----------



## Barsch-Guru

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> du lebst aber an der realität vorbei. schau dir doch mal viele die von dir sogenannten "gelernten angler" an.
> da kann ich nur lachen.
> das mit dem sparen sag mal einem jugendlichen, der keine kohle hat.die angelausrüstung muß ja auch noch finanziert werden.
> aber macht es den kindern und jugendlichen nur so richtg schwer mit nem hobby, was mal sinnvoll ist.
> dann sagen einestages alle kinder und jugendliche " eine kuh ist lila" und nicht nur 40 %, die es heute schon sagen.
> 
> antonio


 
Ach Gott, Ach Gott, die armen Kinder...

Jeder hat ein Handy, einen PC, eine PS3, einen Fernseher usw., usw. Dann muss man halt da etwas abzwacken! Hab ich auch gemacht. 

Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache das die Prüfung in D einen Witz darstellt... vielmehr müsste man die Fischerprüfung der Jägerprüfung anpassen und das Ganze noch teurer machen! Da würde dann nämlich wirklich nur DER sich Angler schimpfen der auch wirklich einer ist! Ein Petrijünger mit Bezug zur Natur und zum Lebewesen. 

Meine Meinung!

Grüße Alex


----------



## fisherb00n

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Schwarze Schafe gibt es leider überall...
Aber wenn die Kids unbedingt nen Schein machen wollen, dann können sie 2x pro Woche Prospekte austragen...darf man ab 14...nach 3 Monaten haben sie den Schein zusammengespart und nach weiteren 3 Monaten eine super Anfängerausrüstung...

Und jetzt bitte nix falsches sagen...ich musste für meinen Schein nicht arbeiten...aber meine Ausrüstung musste ich mir seit ich im Verein bin selbst finanzieren und dafür bin ich auch gelaufen...

Das ist für das Hobby nicht zuviel verlangt...

Und zu den schwarzen Schafen...jetzt überleg mal wie viele Tierquäler am Wasser sitzen würde wenn der Schein abgeschafft würde...
Und Jugendliche dürfen immerhin bis zu 17. Lebensjahr mit nem Ju.-Fischereischein in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen mit Prüfung und Schein angeln...
In dem Alter kann man auch nen Ferienjob annehmen...da verdienst du dir in 3 Wochen locker deinen Schein und ne Ausrüstung...


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Ach Gott, Ach Gott, die armen Kinder...
> 
> Jeder hat ein Handy, einen PC, eine PS3, einen Fernseher usw., usw. Dann muss man halt da etwas abzwacken! Hab ich auch gemacht.
> 
> Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache das die Prüfung in D einen Witz darstellt... vielmehr müsste man die Fischerprüfung der Jägerprüfung anpassen und das Ganze noch teurer machen! Da würde dann nämlich wirklich nur DER sich Angler schimpfen der auch wirklich einer ist! Ein Petrijünger mit Bezug zur Natur und zum Lebewesen.
> 
> Meine Meinung!
> 
> Grüße Alex



sag ich doch, daß du ein wenig realitätsfremd bist.
jeder hat...., das ich nicht lache. es soll noch leute geben, die können sich das nicht leisten.
jo das ganze noch teurer machen richtig, das nur noch wenige angeln gehen können so nach dem beispiel der exklusiven golfclubs.
die natur ist für alle da,und die fische sind nicht das eigentum weniger, die es sich leisten können.
entschuldige aber son schwachsinn hab ich lange nicht mehr gelesen.

antonio


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> Schwarze Schafe gibt es leider überall...
> Aber wenn die Kids unbedingt nen Schein machen wollen, dann können sie 2x pro Woche Prospekte austragen...darf man ab 14...nach 3 Monaten haben sie den Schein zusammengespart und nach weiteren 3 Monaten eine super Anfängerausrüstung...
> 
> Und jetzt bitte nix falsches sagen...ich musste für meinen Schein nicht arbeiten...aber meine Ausrüstung musste ich mir seit ich im Verein bin selbst finanzieren und dafür bin ich auch gelaufen...
> 
> Das ist für das Hobby nicht zuviel verlangt...
> 
> Und zu den schwarzen Schafen...jetzt überleg mal wie viele Tierquäler am Wasser sitzen würde wenn der Schein abgeschafft würde...
> Und Jugendliche dürfen immerhin bis zu 17. Lebensjahr mit nem Ju.-Fischereischein in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen mit Prüfung und Schein angeln...
> In dem Alter kann man auch nen Ferienjob annehmen...da verdienst du dir in 3 Wochen locker deinen Schein und ne Ausrüstung...



auch nicht viel mehr als jetzt. und prozentual gesehen genauso viele.
die schwarzen schafe bekommt man nur, durch entsprechende kontrollen und sanktionen in den griff, aber nicht durch ne prüfung.

ist auch nicht überall so,und was ist mit denen, die noch keinen jugendschein kriegen.
mit dem ferienjob ab nem bestimmten alter, da stimme ich dir natürlich zu,das ist kein thema.

antonio


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Und du tust so als wenn Angeln gänzlich verboten ist und man die Natur nur mit Berechtigungschein betreten darf.

Sorry Antonio aber mit Übertreibungen und Abwerten anderer Meinung kommst du hier auch nicht weiter.

Ich weiss wie es Barsch Guru gemeint hat mit,



> Jeder hat ein Handy, einen PC, eine PS3, einen Fernseher usw.



Und da hat er recht.

Ich weiss nicht warum sich einige so wehement mit Händen und Füssen wehren bei Lehrgang und Prüfung, scheinbar ist der Stoff doch nicht so "klacksig" #d

Gruss


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

tue ich nicht aber es wird unnötig erschwert.
geld wird es immer kosten und kostet es auch fast überall, wo man ohne prüfung
angeln kann.
warum also zusätzlich zum beispiel ca 40 € für lehrmaterial zur prüfung ausgeben.
noch was zu "jeder hat nen pc usw."
erstens stimmts nicht
und zweitens ohne pc geht bei den kindern in der schule vieles nicht also ist dies faktisch ein muß.
es geht ja hier auch nicht erstrangig ums geld, sondern um die teilweise sinnlosen prüfungen.
deswegen halte ich solche aussagen wie "es muß alles noch teurer werden" für schwachsinn.
das hat nix mit abwerten einer meinung zu tun.

antonio


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



antonio schrieb:


> deswegen halte ich solche aussagen wie "es muß alles noch teurer werden" für schwachsinn.
> das hat nix mit abwerten einer meinung zu tun.
> 
> antonio



 Das ist richtig, das muss nicht sein.

Praxisorientierter Ja aber teurer und erschwerend nein.

Was mir auffällt, im Board sind viele die den Schein grade gemacht haben und sagen wie leicht es eigentlich ist.
Wie gesagt ich kann da nur für sachsen Anhalt sprechen wo die Prüfungen zumindest für meine Begriffe nicht einfach so in "2 Minunten" herunter geleiert werden.
Genausowenig wie Lehrgänge die fern aller Realität was Angeln angeht abgehalten werden.

Unser Verein hält Lehrgänge ab und die das tun versuchen auch wirklich Praxisnahes Wissen zu vermitteln.

Evtl. ist die Kluft zu anderen Vereinen und Bundesländern doch zu Gross als das viele FS Gegner nicht auch teils Recht haben was ich wiederum dann zugeben muss.

Aber für unsere Ecke gesprochen kann ich nur sagen da wird hervorragende Arbeit geleistet.

:q Man vergesse auch nicht wir haben die sagenumwobene Zandersaale mit Anglern die entgegen dem Trend noch Fisch fangen und das in Deutschland.

Gruss


----------



## Forellenzemmel

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hmmm,

Ich war gestern mit meiner Nichte (16) an meinen Gewässern angeln. Ich hab dem Mädel das gezeigt und erklärt und dann machen lassen, mußte ein wenig Rasen mähen.
Erstaunlich war Ihre Effizienz beim Abschlagen und Töten - die Tiere wurden völlig waidmännisch und fachlich korrekt versorgt und vor allem ohne Zeitverschwendung, Ratz, Fatz... mag daran liegen, das ich Ihr das wirklich eingebleut habe. Einen 16jährigen jungen Menschen mit bestandener Fischereischeinprüfung würde ich NIEMALS ohne Aufsicht an meinen Teichen angeln lassen, da sind mir die Tiere zu schade zu. Ich hätte das denen genau so erklären und zeigen müssen wie meiner Nichte, bloß hätte da das Vertrauen gefehlt - und der Rasen wär immer noch nicht gemäht, da ich ständig hätte aufpassen müssen...

Hab ich mich jetzt eigentlich "strafbar" gemacht weil ich die Kleine Angeln lies, oder die Sabrina sich selbst?(strafmündig)...

Ich denke weder das eine noch das andere.

Hätte ich mich strafbar gemacht, wenn ich anstatt der Kleinen einen Fischreischeininhaber hätt Angeln lassen, womöglich mit völliger Mißachtung des Tierschutzgesetzes, z.B. mit Gejohle, Fotoshooting und ähnlichem? Wohl auch nicht - der hat ja die Lizens dafür...

Nene - zumindest an meinen Teichen Angeln nur Leute die wissen worum es geht, da kann keine Deppenprüfung weiterhelfen. Ein Schwager von mir (langjähriger Fischereischeininhaber, bezeichnet sich gern als "Sportangler") war nur einmal da - niemals wieder. Das wurde an Ort und Stelle sowas von schnell geklärt - der fragt nicht mals mehr#h

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Finde es gut, junge Menschen *unter fachkundiger Aufsicht* an eigenen Teichen ans Angeln zu bringen!

Wird bei uns im Verein in der Jugendgruppe ja auch so angeboten und ist eine gute Sache!

Wenn die Kleine jetzt allerdings Spaß am Angeln bekommen hat und auch mal woanders und auch mal ohne Dich angeln möchte, dann muß sie sich der ungeliebten Prüfung aber wohl doch stellen, oder???

Wenigstens hat sie dank Dir nun schon praktische Fähigkeiten, wie sie mancher "Absolvent" unserer verbesserungswürdigen Prüfung nicht hat!

Petri Heil!

Ernie


----------



## moggy

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich würde gerne einen Angelschein machen, dies ist mir jedoch nicht möglich da ich nie länger als ein paar Wochen in Deutschland bin. Wenn ich hier angeln will bin ich also gezwungen als "Hilfsangler" bei Freunden zu helfen (das ist bei uns in Hessen legal). 

Bin durchaus für einen Angelschein, da die Bevölkerungsdichte in Deutschland einfach zu hoch ist um jeden ans Wasser zu lassen. Jedoch finde ich dass der Erwerb eines Angelscheins zu Bürokratisch und Praxisfremd ist. Mir wäre es lieber wenn man sich die Lernunterlagen kaufen und sich dann ohne Kurs bei einer Prüfung anmelden könnte. Das gesparte Geld könnte dann in einen Angeltag mit einem Angler, der eine Art Prüfer wäre, investiert werden. Diese Arbeit könnte von jungen Leuten aus Angelvereinen übernommen werden welche sich so etwas Geld dazu verdienen. Und Respektvoller Umgang mit dem Fisch wäre gelernt - ganz ohne Geldmacherei und Bürokratie.


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

dieser Threat ist überflüssig wie ein Kropf!....Gesetz ist nunmal Gesetz....alles jammern hilft da nicht!...wer angeln will,muss auch eine Prüfung (bzw. einen Vorbereitungskurs) machen...DAS IST AUCH GUT SO!....kann JEMAND VON DEN MODS BITTE DIESEN UNSÄGLICHEN THREAT SCHLIESSEN?......das wäre echt mal ne Maßnahme!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Gesetze kann man auch ändern bzw. zumindest dran arbeiten, schon von daher ist dieser Thread nicht "überflüssig wie ein Kropf" und es besteht (nicht nur deswegen) auch keinerlei Anlass den Thread zu schliessen..
Siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...gelminister-die-redaktion-nimmt-stellung.html

Und davon ab werden wir von der Red. in der nächsten Magazinausgabe auch unsere Anfrage an alle Vorsitzenden der im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien stellen - mit Unterstützung durch den DAV..



PS: 
Wir hatten natürlich auch den VDSF angeschrieben - wie immer bisher waren die sich selbst zu gut dafür, wenigstens den Eingang der Mail zu bestätigen - geschweige denn, dass man da auf eine Antwort hoffen dürfte.....


----------



## Dart

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Wir hatten natürlich auch den VDSF angeschrieben - wie immer bisher waren die sich selbst zu gut dafür, wenigstens den Eingang der Mail zu bestätigen - geschweige denn, dass man da auf eine Antwort hoffen dürfte.....


Würdest du antworten, wenn man dich deiner Gelddruckmaschine berauben wollte.:q


----------



## Benedikt_1

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

*Ich bin auch für den Angelschein #q denn da könnte ja jeder Affenkopf ankommen und seine Rute ins Wasser halten!!!! Regeln müssen her!!!!!!!Denkt doch auch mal an die Fische wenn jeder dann die Fische falsch behandelt*
*oder falsch tötet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r
*oder einfach untermasige Fische mitnimmt dann entsteht ein totales Chaos *
*ICH  BIN FÜR DENN ANGELSCHEIN ALSO WER AUF NE SO HOLE IDEE GEKOMMEN IST ........................#c#d*
*DEM GEHÖRT DER SCHEIN ABGENOMMMEN *


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Benedikt_1 schrieb:


> *Ich bin auch für den Angelschein #q denn da könnte ja jeder Affenkopf ankommen und seine Rute ins Wasser halten!!!! Regeln müssen her!!!!!!!Denkt doch auch mal an die Fische wenn jeder dann die Fische falsch behandelt*
> *oder falsch tötet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r
> *oder einfach untermasige Fische mitnimmt dann entsteht ein totales Chaos *
> *ICH BIN FÜR DENN ANGELSCHEIN ALSO WER AUF NE SO HOLE IDEE GEKOMMEN IST ........................#c#d*
> *DEM GEHÖRT DER SCHEIN ABGENOMMMEN *


 

Prima Posting No1....vielleicht mal über den Tellerrand schauen oder gar über die Grenzen........da kann man Sachen erleben......ohne Schein


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

es müssen Änderungen her, wie der SChein auf Lebenszeit und eine gescheite Prüfung. Aber der Schein soll bleiben


----------



## Benedikt_1

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

[*Forellenzemmel]*
*Also was du da erzählst ist auch totaler schwachsinn *
*ich bin 14 und habe dieses JAhr meinen Angelschein gemacht*

*Und wenn ich mir manche Angler (Erwachsene) anschaue z.B letzten Samstag hat einer ne Barbe gefangen und er fragte mich so was isn des für ein Fisch *
*oder die geilste Frage war von einem da hatte ich ne Blinker Rute und er fragt mich machst du da keinen Köder drauf also erzähl du nicht so einen Mist von Junganglern !!!!!!!!! So ein Scheiß !!!! *

*da sag ich nur ,,lall ins ALL***** TZZZ ein Schwachsinn#d#d#q*


----------



## SaaleFang

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

also ohne schein geht es finde ich gar nicht da würde ja die fischerei zur Quälereiaußerdem würden vereine keinen sinn mehr ergeben und es wären keine fische mehr da und das würde ja so sein dass kein richtiger sport mehr ist aber bem angelkurs hätten se mehr über das praktische machen können


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen Benedikt,

Kontroverse Meinungen und Ansichten sind hier immer willkommen.
Generell aber solltest du aber mal deinen Schreibstiel überdenken. Den Ton den du hier anschlägst ist sicher nicht dazu geeingnet um als Diskussionspartner anerkannt zu werden.
Und nur für den Fall das du es nicht weißt. Dauernde Großschreibung wird als SCHREIEN angesehen. Sowas mag hier keiner.


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Benedikt_1 schrieb:


> *Ich bin auch für den Angelschein #q denn da könnte ja jeder Affenkopf ankommen und seine Rute ins Wasser halten!!!! Regeln müssen her!!!!!!!Denkt doch auch mal an die Fische wenn jeder dann die Fische falsch behandelt*
> *oder falsch tötet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r
> *oder einfach untermasige Fische mitnimmt dann entsteht ein totales Chaos *
> *ICH  BIN FÜR DENN ANGELSCHEIN ALSO WER AUF NE SO HOLE IDEE GEKOMMEN IST ........................#c#d*
> *DEM GEHÖRT DER SCHEIN ABGENOMMMEN *



Warum soll nicht jeder Affenkopf seine Rute ins Wasser halten dürfen?
Was soll da für Chaos entstehen?
Ob Neandertaler oder Naturvölker heute, ob in anderen Ländern dieser Erde, es war eigentlich immer das normalste von der Welt, dass jeder Affenkopf angeln darf und plötzlich geht das nicht mehr -> Tzzz, engstirnig und/oder autoritätenhörig#q

Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn Fische falsch behandelt oder nicht waidgerecht getötet werden?
Klar es ist unnötig und muss echt nicht sein(Wenn du nicht willst, was man dir tut...), andererseits, selbst Raubtiere töten ihre Beute nicht immer waidgerecht, spielen mit ihr, quälen sie(Katze spielt mit Maus, Orkas spielen Fußball mit Seehunden usw.)
Menschen sind nicht besser, in China leben Milliarden Menschen, die eine andere Einstellung zu Tieren haben und diesen nicht den Respekt zollen, wie wir es gewohnt sind und die Erde dreht sich trotzdem weiter.
Du ist vermutlich nahezu täglich Fleisch von Tieren, die von Deutschland aus durch die halbe EU spazieren gefahren werden, ehe sie geschlachtet und in Deutschland wieder angekommen auf dem Teller landen. Juckt komischerweise keine Sau.
Aber wenn von einem popligen Volk von 88 Millionen Deutschen, davon 60 Prozent über 50 Jahre alt, vielleicht 1,5 Millionen angeln gehen wollen, dann brauchen die unbedingt nen Angelschein. Da lacht sich nicht umsonst jeder Russe, Chinese, Ami und sonst wer den Arsch ab, über uns Kasperköpfe in Deutschland.

Wenn das die Argumente für die Notwendigkeit eines Angelscheins sind, dann brauchen wir keinen!:v


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Gunnar: Hoffentlich dringen Deine Worte bis in den richtigen Gehörgang durch. 

@ Benedikt_1: Ich hoffe, Du siehst ein, dass Du an der Art und Weise, wie Du hier jetzt 2 Beiträge rausgehauen hast, schleunigst etwas verbessern solltest.

@ all: Bevor es viele überlesen und hier die Lautsprecher aus dem Wald ordentlich aufgedreht werden, bitte die Zahl in seinem letzten Posting zur Kenntnis nehmen und ein gutes Vorbild sein. 

Ansonsten gilt wie eh und je: Immer recht freundlich und schon gar nicht zu irgend etwas hinreißen lassen, Danke!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## esgof

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

hallo @ ALL
Hier nun mein Senf !
Ich kam zum angeln zufällig durch einen Freund.Erst beim keschern geholfen dann irgendwann durfte ich auch mal einen Fisch an schlagen und aus drillen.Mein Freund erklärte mir sofort wie man ihn betäubt absticht verwertet.Das welche Fische Schonzeit und auch Schonmaß haben hat er mir nach und nach alles bei gebracht.Damit hat mein ( LEID , kommt vom Leidenschaft |supergri ) begonnen.
Ich bin der Meinung niemand kommt auf die Idee ach ich gehe mal morgen angeln damit ich ein paar fische habe.
irgendwie nimmt einer der angelt jemanden mit und dieser sollte sich dann die mühe machen alles richtig zu erklären.
Nach einigen Jahren angeln ohne Schein als ich mich dann für die Fp angemeldet habe und das blaue Heft durch geblättert hab konnte ich schon ungefähr 60 % der Fragen beantworten.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es so wie es ist nur Geld macherrei, mein Vorschlag wäre das Neulinge sich einem Verein anmelden dann einige Kurse mitmachen dann das ganze auch abgefragt wird.Das fein Tuning wird dann am Wasser gemacht.Jeder Mensch mit gesundem verstand sollte dem Tier gegenüber Respekt haben und es auch so behandeln und nicht alles was das Wasser her gibt ab knüppeln.Es sollten nicht nur mindest Maße sondern auch höchst Maße geben.
Ich denke es ist wichtig die Einsteiger zu informieren und zu lehren aber die Prüfung und die damit verbundenen Kosten kann man sich sparen.
MfG ESGOF


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



SaaleFang schrieb:


> also ohne schein geht es finde ich gar nicht da würde ja die fischerei zur Quälereiaußerdem würden vereine keinen sinn mehr ergeben und es wären keine fische mehr da und das würde ja so sein dass kein richtiger sport mehr ist aber bem angelkurs hätten se mehr über das praktische machen können



kannst du das mal begründen bzw.mal erklären warum das so sein sollte.
ich halte deine aussage für an den haaren herbei gezogen.


antonio


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



esgof schrieb:


> hallo @ ALL
> Hier nun mein Senf !
> Ich kam zum angeln zufällig durch einen Freund.Erst beim keschern geholfen dann irgendwann durfte ich auch mal einen Fisch an schlagen und aus drillen.Mein Freund erklärte mir sofort wie man ihn betäubt absticht verwertet.Das welche Fische Schonzeit und auch Schonmaß haben hat er mir nach und nach alles bei gebracht.Damit hat mein ( LEID , kommt vom Leidenschaft |supergri ) begonnen.
> Ich bin der Meinung niemand kommt auf die Idee ach ich gehe mal morgen angeln damit ich ein paar fische habe.
> irgendwie nimmt einer der angelt jemanden mit und dieser sollte sich dann die mühe machen alles richtig zu erklären.
> Nach einigen Jahren angeln ohne Schein als ich mich dann für die Fp angemeldet habe und das blaue Heft durch geblättert hab konnte ich schon ungefähr 60 % der Fragen beantworten.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist es so wie es ist nur Geld macherrei, mein Vorschlag wäre das Neulinge sich einem Verein anmelden dann einige Kurse mitmachen dann das ganze auch abgefragt wird.Das fein Tuning wird dann am Wasser gemacht.Jeder Mensch mit gesundem verstand sollte dem Tier gegenüber Respekt haben und es auch so behandeln und nicht alles was das Wasser her gibt ab knüppeln.Es sollten nicht nur mindest Maße sondern auch höchst Maße geben.
> Ich denke es ist wichtig die Einsteiger zu informieren und zu lehren aber die Prüfung und die damit verbundenen Kosten kann man sich sparen.
> MfG ESGOF


|good:
So sehe ich das in der Hauptsache auch!!!
Umgekehrt betrachtet, kann jemand der gerade nen Führerschein gemacht hat, deswegen auch noch lange nicht autofahren.


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

|supergriIch muss mir mal Antonios Zitat ausleihen,



antonio schrieb:


> kannst du das mal begründen bzw.mal erklären warum das so sein sollte.
> ich halte deine aussage für an den haaren herbei gezogen.
> 
> antonio



#c|bigeyesDenn natürlich kann jemand der grade nen Führerschein gemacht hat Autofahren... er dreht den Schlüssel rum und fährt los und wenn er in eine allgemeine Kontrolle kommt kann er in der Regel wieder weiterfahren da die Beamten sein nachgewiesenes Grundwissen für ausreichend halten am Strassenverker teilzunehmen.

Ich glaube was du und alle anderen FS Gegner meinen und *evtl* nicht verstehen ist wohl das der Lehrgang und die anschliessende Prüfung dummerweise keine *perfekten Angler* hervorbringt.

 Aber das behauptet auch niemand.

Was man aber sehr wohl sagen kann ist das *Grundwissen* vermittelt wird.

Und dieses Grundwissen hält eine Fraktion in Deutschland für richtig und wichtig und die andere halt nicht.

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang wäre in der Tat wie es aussehen würde wenn man auch im Strassenverkehr auf Lehrgang und Prüfung verzichtet und jeden "Affenkopf" (Begriff geliehen) nun denn drann teilnehmen würde.



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Warum soll nicht jeder Affenkopf seine Rute ins Wasser halten dürfen?
> Was soll da für Chaos entstehen?



Aber ich weiss diesen Vergleich soll man ja nicht machen, aber schöne Parallelen lassen sich halt ziehen.

#hAber und ganz wichtig in diesem Forum : "Jeder wie er denkt"

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Interessant in dem Zusammenhang wäre in der Tat wie es aussehen würde wenn man auch im Strassenverkehr auf Lehrgang und Prüfung verzichtet und jeden "Affenkopf" (Begriff geliehen) nun denn drann teilnehmen würde.


Siehst Du doch täglich:
Fußgänger, Radfahrer....

Wer angeln gehen will, wird sich zwangsläufig mit der Materie auseinandersetzen müssen wie auch jeder Fußgänger und Radfahrer im Verkehr - sonst fängt er nämlich eh nix. Ob im Verein, bei Bekannten, über eine Prüfung oder sonstwie.

Fängt er aber nix wegen mangelndem auseinandersetzen mit dem Thema, kanns uns "bestehenden Anglern" ja wiederum auch wurscht sein.

Zudem bin ich nicht gegen den Fischereischein, nur dagegen, dass als Voraussetzung in vielen Bundesländern eine Prüfung - oft mit Zwangskurs - vorgesehen ist (nicht in allen, Brandenburg, Mecklenburg Vorpommern, Schleswig Holstein und Niedersachsen, da kann man je nach Einzelfall den Fischereischein interessanterweise auch ohne Prüfung kriegen ohne dass die Welt untergeht bzw. braucht keinen Schein sondern nur Perso (Niedersachsen)..)..


----------



## flasha

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ob Schein oder nicht schein...es wird immer welche geben die die Regeln befolgen andere aber nicht. Das Grundwissen habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt selber vermittelt. Was lernt man denn in dem Kurs?! Ich war da eigentlich auch nur einmal, damals. Fande es einfach nur langweilig, weil ich das meiste schon kannte. Aber wichtige Sachen werden einem dort auch nicht wirklich vermittelt = waidgerechte Töten des Fisches. Sowas lernt man selber. Entweder man schaut es sich ab bei Freunden etc. oder durch Bücher oder das Internet. 

Aber verstehe diese Diskussion hier auch nicht wirklich. Wir leben in Deutschland. Ändern wird sich sowieso nichts. Außer das einige hier aufgrund von Meinungsverschiedenheiten sich an die Haare bekommen.

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

:q Sry hätte schreiben sollen motorisiert, also mit wie mit Angel und Haken.

Denn Radfahren und Fussgänger verhält sich in dem Fall nicht wie Angeln zu Autofahren.

Weil dann dürften Angler mit Netztrawlern fischen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Den Führerschein lasse ich mir ja noch eingehen, weil das Grundwissen, was man dazu vermittelt und abgeprüft bekommt, bei unserer Verkehrsdichte im Land, absolut notwendig ist.
Ich meine mit nem Auto kann ich zig Menschen umbringen, da geht es um große Verantwortung und den Schutz der Allgemeinheit.
Ob ein Fisch am Wasser waidgerecht getötet wird, ob der Wurm richtig am Haken hängt u. all son Zeug, was der interessierte Angler auch ohne Fischerprüfung lernen würde, ist vergleichsweise von der Tragweite, wie wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt.
Aus meiner Sicht könnte man auf den Fischereischein verzichten, weil:
- jeder Angelsportverein bestimmen kann, wer mit welchem Wissen/Kenntnisstand an seinen Gewässern fischt, zur Not eben nur mit einem Vereinsmitglieder zusammen, wie es viele Vereine jetzt auch schon mit vereinsfremden handhaben, die mit Tageskarte fischen wollen
- wir genug Gesetze haben, die wenn sie nur angewandt würden, ausreichen täten, ergo: würde jemand erwischt, weil er nicht waidgerecht einen Fisch tötet, könnte man ihn ohnehin Belangen, da Dummheit nicht vor Strafe schützt!
- es bloß Geldmacherei und ohnehin eher ne Erziehungsfrage ist, ob sich jemand richtig verhält und verantwortungsbewusst handelt. Ich meine wer ne Schlampe ist und seinen Müll am und in nem Gewässer entsorgt, alles abschlägt was er fängt, der tut dies, ob er schwarz fischt, nen Angelschein hat, noch macht oder nicht!

Ansonsten habe ich in 22 Jahren Angelsportbesessenheit schon so viele Angler/Fischereischeininhaber erlebt, den ich beim bloßen Zuschauen, wie sei töten oder Haken lösen, einfach gepflegt in die Fresse hauen könnte.
Da hat also der Schein auch gar nichts gefruchtet. #q|uhoh::v


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich in 22 Jahren Angelsportbesessenheit schon so viele Angler/Fischereischeininhaber erlebt, den ich beim bloßen Zuschauen, wie sei töten oder Haken lösen, einfach gepflegt in die Fresse hauen könnte.
> Da hat also der Schein auch gar nichts gefruchtet. #q|uhoh::v



@ Sensitivfischer

ich versteh dich da und kann das sehr gut nachvollziehen was du meinst, aber liess mal in ner Mußestunde den ganzen Thread, ich sag mal das eine oder andere steht schon da über wiso weshalb warum.

Gruss


----------



## Dart

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Interessant in dem Zusammenhang wäre in der Tat wie es aussehen würde wenn man auch im Strassenverkehr auf Lehrgang und Prüfung verzichtet und jeden "Affenkopf" (Begriff geliehen) nun denn drann teilnehmen würde.


Der Verkehr (auf der Strasse) läuft deutlich langsamer, da jedem bewusst ist, das man auf das "Können" der Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht hoffen darf.
Hier werden wohl die meisten Führerscheine verlost oder auf der Kirmes geschossen, wenn überhaupt ne Pappe vorhanden ist...dennoch sieht man überraschenderweise sehr wenig Unfälle. Wenn doch einmal sind es i.d.R. Jugendliche im Vollrausch|uhoh:


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

:m in Thailand ist sowiso alles schöner.

Gruss #g


----------



## Dart

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> :m in Thailand ist sowiso alles schöner.
> 
> Gruss #g


Für Touristen mag das zutreffen

Don't get me wrong.....ich wollte damit nur aufzeigen, das selbst der Strassenverkehr, in vielen Erdteilen, funktioniert und nicht Kamikaze ist, auch wenn es keine Fahrschule mit anschließender Prüfung gibt.....welchen Sinn ergibt da noch die SFP?|supergri


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |supergriIch muss mir mal Antonios Zitat ausleihen,
> 
> 
> 
> #c|bigeyesDenn natürlich kann jemand der grade nen Führerschein gemacht hat Autofahren... er dreht den Schlüssel rum und fährt los und wenn er in eine allgemeine Kontrolle kommt kann er in der Regel wieder weiterfahren da die Beamten sein nachgewiesenes Grundwissen für ausreichend halten am Strassenverker teilzunehmen.
> 
> Ich glaube was du und alle anderen FS Gegner meinen und *evtl* nicht verstehen ist wohl das der Lehrgang und die anschliessende Prüfung dummerweise keine *perfekten Angler* hervorbringt.
> 
> Aber das behauptet auch niemand.
> 
> Was man aber sehr wohl sagen kann ist das *Grundwissen* vermittelt wird.
> 
> Und dieses Grundwissen hält eine Fraktion in Deutschland für richtig und wichtig und die andere halt nicht.
> 
> Interessant in dem Zusammenhang wäre in der Tat wie es aussehen würde wenn man auch im Strassenverkehr auf Lehrgang und Prüfung verzichtet und jeden "Affenkopf" (Begriff geliehen) nun denn drann teilnehmen würde.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber ich weiss diesen Vergleich soll man ja nicht machen, aber schöne Parallelen lassen sich halt ziehen.
> 
> #hAber und ganz wichtig in diesem Forum : "Jeder wie er denkt"
> 
> Gruss



gegen den fischereischein werden auch die meisten "gegner" wie du sie hier nennst nix haben , nur über die art und weise wie er hier erlangt werden muß.
und dann noch nicht mal einheitlich in allen bl.
nen fischereischein oder ähnliche lizenzen gibts fast überall,nur mit dem unterschied, daß ich ihn dort kaufen kann.
und solche äußerungen wie:

Zitat von SaaleFang  
"also ohne schein geht es finde ich gar nicht da würde ja die fischerei zur Quälereiaußerdem würden vereine keinen sinn mehr ergeben und es wären keine fische mehr da und das würde ja so sein dass kein richtiger sport mehr ist aber bem angelkurs hätten se mehr über das praktische machen können"

sind der größte humbug als argument für den schein.

antonio


----------



## HerrHamster

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Also ich möchte mich zum Thema auch mal äußern!
Ich habe nichts gegen die SFP, ABER sie soll bitte in alle Bundesländern gleich sein, bzgl. Alter! Jeder soll den richtigen Umgang mit den Fischen erlernen, nur sollten die Preise gesenkt werden und ein Praktischer - Teil ins Pflichtprogramm aufgenommen werden!

Das einzige was mich richtig stört ist diese ganze Angelvereinsmeierei und die des VdSf!                                                   :vIch möchte mit meinem Schein eine Berechtigung zum Erwerb eines Erlaubnisscheins haben und mehr nicht ... 
Von mir aus soll sich eine Behörde (die sich durch die Erlaubnisscheine finanziert) um die Gewässerpflege kümmern!


----------



## wumpsven

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich wäre ersteinmal für ein einheitliches Gesetz und einheitliche Bestimmungen für ganz Deutschland. Auch Einheitspreise für das Angeln an Gewässern.
Hier in der Umgebung ist das überall so schwankend, der ein will 15 Euro TK der andere 6 Euro, dann darfst als Gastangler den Fisch nicht fangen, und 5 Meter weiter am anderen Gewässer dann doch wieder.
Man muss sich ja vor dem Angeln erstmal Zeit nehmen zum belesen der Vorschriften, um bloß keinen Fehler zu machen.(vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu ängstlich, weil der Schein noch frisch ist  )
Gerade für Neulinge (bin auch einer) ist es doch ein recht teures Vergnügen bis man dann endlich mal angeln darf.

Jeder sollte auch einen Kurs belegen, um auch die Dinge darum (Recht,Naturschutz usw) zu erlernen, danach ne Prüfung und gut ist.

Das ganze finanzielle danach sollte man abschaffen....

Eine Garantie, wie jeder dann den Fisch tötet, ob er das richtig macht oder nicht, hat man doch so oder so nicht.
Weiß noch wie mein erster Karpfen, nach betäuben und Kiemenstich, munter drauf los zappelte und ich dachte ich hab ihn nicht richtig getötet und hatte Schiß dabei erwischt zu werden.
Aber es gibt genügend erfahrene Angler bei uns, die lächelnd sagten das dies normal sei.

Ist sicherlich auch ne Einstellungssache von jedem einzelnen, für den einen ist es nur ein zappelndes Dingens fürs Foto, und für den anderen was besonderes.

Bin letztens belächelt worden, weil ich zum ersten Mal nen Hecht 64cm gefangen habe, für mich war es das größte, für den Angelnachbarn viiiiel zu klein.

Aber es ist halt jeder anders und das ist auch gut so.

Die Erfahrung kommt mit der Zeit, aber grundlegendes sollte doch geprüft werden !


----------



## Janbr

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hallo,

mir kommt bei der Diskussion ein Punkt etwas zu kurz. Tierschutz hin, Tierschutz her. Wir als Angler sind die, die die meiste Zeit am Wasser verbringen. D.h. wir merken es meist auch zuerst wenn "was nicht stimmt". Das sollte man nicht ausser acht lassen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es deshalb schon wichtig, sich als Angler auch mit Fischkrankheiten auszukennen, sonst wird bei jeder Brachse mit Laichauschlag die untere Fischreibehörde alamiert, weil es für eine Krankheit gehalten wird.

@wumpsven

Der Gedanke eines einheitlichen Preise scheitert daran, das viele Gewässer privat sind. Hier kann also der Pächter, im Rahmen der gestzlichen Vorgaben, Regeln erlassen wie er will. Er kann dir vorschreiben, dass das Angeln nur noch Dienstags zwischen 10 - 11 Uhr mit gelbem Schwimmer und Mais erlaubt ist. Seine Sache (Und deine wenn du dir ne Karte kaufst) Meiner Erfahrung nach merkt man die Preisunterschiede häufig dann auch an der Anzahl der Fischkontakte. An einem Gewässer an dem die Tageskarte 5 Euro kostet wird zum einen wohl auch weniger besetzt (da das für das Geld nicht machbar ist) und zum anderen werden hier wohl auch mehr Angler öfter angeln (weil sie sich es leisten können). Kostet die Tageskarte 75 Euro und ist auf 2 Angler pro Tag begrenzt, sieht das schon anders aus. Letzendlich werden viele Gewässer nicht bewirtschaftet, weil die Pächter so gute Menschen sind, sondern sie verdienen Ihre Brötchen damit (oder wollen zumindest nicht drauf zahlen).

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Superduper

*Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

also ich lese ja fast täglich in diesem forum jedoch schreib ich fast nichts rein !!


Doch nun hätte ich mal ne Frage 

" Wer würde eine Unterschriftenaktion die das momentane Angelscheingesetz verändern soll, unterstützen, damit hier Angelscheine wie in Holland erteilt werden "

Nur mal so in den Raum gestellt Ich hab keinen Angelschein in good old germany da ich berufstechnisch nie einen Kurs belegen könnte ausser ich nehme jedes mal urlaub *das währen ja nur 30 tage urlaub für die 30 Stunden* !!#d#d
KAKUS VULGARIS urlaub futsch und keinen tag mehr für die prüfung !! hmmmmm dann probier ichs halt nächstes mal ieder ...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*



> Wer würde eine Unterschriftenaktion die das momentane Angelscheingesetz verändern soll


Gegen welches?
Wir haben 16 verschiedene (in jedem Bundesland eines)..
Je nachdem wo Du wohnst, kannst Du jetzt schon ohne Prüfung angeln (Brandenburg auf Friedfische z. B.)..

Das müsstest Du schon konkretisieren..


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

Ich verstehe nicht, warum der Angelschein bzw. die Prüfung zu negativ gesehen wird.

Sich mit der Materie seines Hobbys etwas intensiver auseinander zu setzen, vertiefte Einblicke usw. zu bekommen, sind in der Beliebigkeit und der Oberflächlichkeit des Zeitgeistes wohl nicht mehr erwünscht.

Ich habe im Kurs nette und interessante und auch spannende Std. mit Gleichgesinnten gehabt.
Viele Kontakte habe ich heute noch und dadurch Einblicke in andere Gewässer, Vereine usw.

Urlaub mußte ich nicht dafür opfern, kenne auch keinen, der das machen mußte.
Vielleicht ist das ja außerhalb von Bayern oder München anders. Hier gab und gibt es Abendkurse, Samtsagskurse und Sonntagskurse ... je nach individueller Zeitmöglichkeit kann man dann die Stunden dorthin legen, wo gerade ein Zeitfenster in der Woche ist ...


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

ich denke man muß das einfach mal zum richtigen Zeitpunkt angehen !
ist genau sone Geschichte mit meinem Bootsführerschein - bald 10 Jahre vor mir hergeschoben und dann hinterher geärgert das ich es nicht schon früher gemacht habe ... |uhoh:


----------



## drilli

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin auch eindeutig gegen eine Abschaffung! 

Als ich dieses Jahr in Mek-Pom im Urlaub war und gesehen hab was diverse (Schwarz?-)Angler mit ihren gefangenen Minibarschen gemacht haben, war ich froh, dass hier nicht jeder angeln darf.

Dass das in eurem Bundesland mit dem Kurs so blöd geregelt ist find ich hingegen schon sehr unglücklich. Bei uns (in Sachsen) kann man den Kurs auch an 2 Wochenenden machen.


Kurz: Reform/ Vereinheitlichung - ja
        Abschaffen - nein


----------



## Bassey

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

Ich bin auch gegen die Abschaffung. Denn dort werden einem auch Rechtsgrundlagen beigebracht, z.B. das Waidgerechte töten eines Fisches etc...
So kann sich nämlich keiner blöd stellen und sagen "hab' ich net gewusst"


----------



## TRANSformator

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

Ich unterschreib garnichts. Wenns nach mir geht, dürfte man den Kurs sogar noch vertiefen.....gerade in letzter Zeit treff ich hier am Wasser immer wieder Personen, welche die Prüfung zwar absolviert haben, aber trotzdem immer noch eklatante Wissenslücken aufzeigen. Mal ehrlich, die Prüfung ist im Vergleich zu anderen Prüfungssitautionen nicht sonderlich schwer und kann ohne Bein ausreißen von jedem halbwegs zurechnungsfähigen Menschen erfolgreich absolviert werden.

Außerdem sind mir hier einige Personen bekannt, die die Prüfung aus mangelnder Lust etc. nicht machen wollen. Bis vor einigen Jahren haben die hier nach eigener Aussage auch schwarz geangelt, mittlerweile unterlassen sie das jedoch, da die Kontrollen massiv verstärkt wurden. Wenn man die Prüfung jetzt abschaffen würde, wären diese Leute direkt wieder am Wasser. Ich persönlich möchte diese Personen jedoch nicht am Wasser sehen, da sie sich aufgrund ihrers Verhaltens in der Vergangenheit und ihrer öffentlichen Meinung dafür disqualifiziert haben. Sicher kann man nicht alle über einen haufen scheren....ich möchte dir auch sowas auch nicht vorwerfen. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass du dich anständig am Wasser verhältst. Alllerdings herrscht hier vor Ort eben auch die umgekehrte Situation, dass massig Leute ans Wasser strömen würden, die dort nichts zu suchen haben.

Das Zeitargument ist meiner Meinung nach vorgeschoben. Viele (ja sogar die meisten) Vereine (sicher auch bei dir irgendwo in der Umgebung) bieten gerade für Leute mit wenig Zeit spezielle Intensiv-Kurse an. Bei uns findet so ein Kurs zum Beispiel an 2 Tagen statt. Das ist dann in der Regel ein Samstag, das sind dann halt mehrere Stunden pro Samstag. Von anderen Vereinen kenne ich auch Modelle mit nur einem Tag, dann sinds halt mehr Stunden an dem Tag.
Das ist doch wohl nicht zuviel verlangt.......das musst du einmal im Leben machen und mit ein bischen Vorausplanung sollte das auch für dich arbeitstechnisch möglich sein. Solltest du Bedenken haben, dass du die Prüfung anch nur einem tag nicht bestehst, empfehle ich dir vorab die Lehrmaterialien zu wälzen, so dass du zum Prüfungstermin eigentlich schon alle Kenntnisse hast. Ich persönlich hätte dir Prüfung damals als Jugendlicher auch ohne die Lehrstunden bestanden, da ich eigentlich fast alles schon vorab einfach durch die Angelei mit meinem Vater wusste. Ich denke, dass auch du die Möglichkeit zum Besuch eines solchen Intensivkurses hast.......allerdings ist auch dafür ein bsichen "Wollen" angesagt.

Ansonsten ist dein Anliegen in einem Forum wie diesem nicht unbedingt ideal platziert. Die meisten Mitglieder hier haben die Prüfung abgelegt und haben eigentlich kein Interesse an der Abschaffung der Prüfung. Mehr Zuspruch würdest du sicher in einem forum speziell für Schwarzangler finden.

gruß


----------



## Nimra

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

Angelschein ohne Fischereiprüfung?????
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Also nur zu meinem Verstandnis.
|rolleyes
Soll bedeuten eine Unterschriftenliste wo wir bekunden das Angelscheine vollkommen überflüssig sind?
;+
Also jeder kann sich irgendwo en Schein holen, ab in den Angelladen, ruckzuck an den See und dann mal so wie man es für richtig hält Fische fangen.
Oder wie läuft das in Holland?​ 
Also keine Ahnung von dem was man da tut?
Kein Plan von Bestimmungen ,Schonzeiten, Regeln ,Fischwaidgerechtem Verhalten, 
Verhaltensweisen am Wasser????
Ich gebe zu , das kann ich mir net vorstellen.
#q
Ich gehe jedoch davon aus das soll nur diejenigen betreffen die einfach nur mal an einen See fahren und ne Rute reinhalten wollen. 
Und sich darüber freuen das andere die sich damit auskennen , oder zumindest dafür etwas tun, sich informieren, und weiterbilden ( das ist auch der Sinn einer Fischereiprüfung) diesen netten Angelkollegen die Gewässer schön vorbereiten, Instand halten, Besetzen, Gewässer untersuchen und alles für den erhalt tun ohne nur zu fischen
:m|muahah:
*Sorry das ich etwas lächeln muß*​ 
Ich bin nicht unglücklich darüber das sich mindestens 90% daran halten und damit kein Problem haben.Das ein Angelschein die Grundlage in unserem Lande ist.
Sind doch viele dieser aufgeführten Grundlagen von nachhaltigem Vorteil für unser Angeln in unseren heimischen Gewässern 
Ich muß natürlich auch berücksichtigen das dieses nicht jeden wirklich intertessiert.
Aber die Belange dieser wenigen interessieren mich auch nicht wirklich. Daher kann ich guten Gewissens einer solchen Liste nur negativ entgegen treten. Und froh sein das die große Mehrheit wahrscheinlich recht ähnlich denkt. 
Sei bitte nicht ungehalten darüber das es anders denkende gibt. Ich kann schon ein bischen verstehen das jemand keine Prüfung machen will. Wir wissen alle was Prüfungen bedeuten.
Nur der Zeitaufwand und die Kosten sind ja wohl nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt .​ 
Nix für ungut, und ne schöne Zeit für dich.​ 
Armin

PS: Man seid ihr schnell, habt wohl alle Montags Zeit  . Lol​


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*



> PS: Man seid ihr schnell, habt wohl alle Montags Zeit . Lol


Aber scheinbar nicht genug Zeit, um mal die Boardsuche oder Google zu benutzen - zu dem Thema gibts schon einige seitenlange Threads, in denen die hier genannten wie zig andere Argumente schon aufgeführt und diskutiert sind....


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar nicht genug Zeit, um mal die Boardsuche oder Google zu benutzen - zu dem Thema gibts schon einige seitenlange Threads..


 
Nahezu zu jedem Thema hier gibt es schon Threads ...

dann stelle ich eben das Diskutieren im Board ein und werde dann vll. statt dessen stakatomäßig auf google verweisen ...

in der Tat, Thomas hat schon Recht, alles ist mal überholt ... oder?!


----------



## Nimra

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

:q
War das jetzt ironisch oder ernst gemeint???
Muß ich mir sorgen machen?
|kopfkrat
Also ich bin froh darüber das hier in so kurzer Zeit spontan sachliche Antworten kommen.​ 
Ist nicht überall so.​ 
|muahah:​


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

Hier habt ihr, damit niemand mehr google bemühen muss:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=48104


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

Was willst du Thomas?

Diskussionen unterbinden?

Aber ein MOD kann ja seine Aufgaben neu definieren:

"Hüter des Überholten"

Muss man nun damit rechnen, dass jede Diskussion auf Wiederkehr überprüft wird?


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

Wenn ich Diskussionen unterbinden wollte, wäre der Thread hier dicht.

Allerdings wäre es statt solchem "Zensurgeschwafel" sinnvoller, sich obigen Link zu Gemüte zu führen, statt die Diskussion hier von vorne anzufangen..


----------



## frogile

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

Wer Angeln will muss einen Schein machen, alles andere wäre ungerecht und vor allem Tierquälerei. Du sagst du hättest keine Zeit zum Schein machen? Ich bitte dich. Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten einen Intensivkurs zu machen der dann ein Wochenende geht. Meine Freundin macht ihn gerade neben einer 60 Stunden Woche. Also erzähl mir nicht dass das nicht funktionieren sollte. Und wenn du keine Zeit hast einen Angelkurs zu belegen, dann hast du auch keine Zeit zum Angeln! Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

Ich bin absolut pro Angelschein ! 
Auch bin ich dafür das häufiger kontrolliert werden müsste ! 
Bei uns gibt es so viele Schwarzangler das es schon wirklich zum kotzen ist.


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

Thomas:

Wenn ich mich Montags Früh mit einer Tasse Kaffe an den PC setze, um mit dem Board die Woche zu beginnen, dann finde ich es schwach zu hören, dass ich zwar zeitig hier eingeloggt bin, aber mir nicht genügend Zeit genommen habe, um das Board nach bereits Vorhandenem abzusuchen.

Das ich nicht das, was ich in einer Diskussion MODseitig hören muss;

Zeit ist knapp bei mir und ich werde mir zu "GEMÜTE ziehen" (wie du es nennst), dass ich mir mehr Zeit nehme, aber nicht mehr in der Früh hier ...

...


so long


----------



## Dart

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*



Nimra schrieb:


> Also jeder kann sich irgendwo en Schein holen, ab in den Angelladen, ruckzuck an den See und dann mal so wie man es für richtig hält Fische fangen.
> Oder wie läuft das in Holland?​
> Also keine Ahnung von dem was man da tut?
> Kein Plan von Bestimmungen ,Schonzeiten, Regeln ,Fischwaidgerechtem Verhalten,
> Verhaltensweisen am Wasser????
> Ich gebe zu , das kann ich mir net vorstellen.
> #q​


Nur weil *du* dir etwas nicht vorstellen kannst, ist es ja nicht zwangsläufig schlecht.
Das funktioniert in den meisten Ländern wunderbar, und auch dort gibt es Vorschriften und Gesetze die man befolgen muss....nur macht sich dort niemand Gedanken das explizit für deutsche Angler zu übersetzen....warum auch???:m

Zum Thema: Du kannst Unterschriften sammeln bis der Arzt kommt, das wird nix ändern. Verbände, Vereine würden sich vehement wehren, zu Recht....wenn man das bis zum Ende denkt, wär deren Existenz und Sinnhaltigkeit bedroht....wenn man das auf andere Bereiche übertragen würde müsste man sich die gleichen Fragen zu Handels,-und Handwerkskammern stellen.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## andy72

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

das mit viel arbeit und keine zeit die prüfung zu machen ist das beste argument mit deinem krempel vom wasser weg zu bleiben !!!!! so leute braucht kein fisch !!


----------



## Wallerschreck

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin gegen den Angelschein. 
Habe mich auch durch den absolut sinnfreien Lehrgang und die Prüfung geackert und muss ganz ehrlich sagen das mir das ganze absolut garnichts gebracht hat.
Sämtliche inhalte die man während dieses "Spektakels" lernt könnte man problemlos in einer 10 Seitigen Broschüre unterbringen und vor Angelantritt zuhause in Ruhe durchlesen.

Ob ich den Fisch als Kreatur "gut" oder "schlecht" behandele ist völlig unabhängig von irgendeinem Schein sondern liegt immer im jeweiligen Charackter des Anglers daran ändert ein blaues Stück Papier auch nichts mehr.

Und das  "Waidgerechte töten" wird im Lehrgang nicht vermittelt da es verboten ist sowas (vor anwesenden minderjährigen) zu zeigen. Und für die Aussage"das Herz sitzt da irgendwo über den Brustflossen" brauch ich keinen 200€ teuren und zeitfressenden Lehrgang besuchen.


Fazit: 
- Schein abschaffen
- Infobroschüren verteilen 
- Mit Unterschrift bestätigen das man die Broschüre gelesen hat und befolgen wird
- Angeln gehen


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Und das  "Waidgerechte töten" wird im Lehrgang nicht vermittelt da es verboten ist sowas (vor anwesenden minderjährigen) zu zeigen. Und für die Aussage"das Herz sitzt da irgendwo über den Brustflossen" brauch ich keinen 200€ teuren und zeitfressenden Lehrgang besuchen.



Entschuldigung, aber bei uns wurde das Waidgerechte töten nicht nur vor Ort gezeigt (bei Forellen und Aal), sondern man konnte sich melden und es selbst probieren. 
Es waren auch minderjährige anwesend,..


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Diskussionen unterbinden wollte, wäre der Thread hier dicht.
> 
> Allerdings wäre es statt solchem "Zensurgeschwafel" sinnvoller, sich obigen Link zu Gemüte zu führen, statt die Diskussion hier von vorne anzufangen..


 
Jetzt lese ich das Wort "Zensurgeschwafel" erst ...

ich sehe das als Unverschämtheit an ...


ich denke, du hast mein Posting nicht ganz verstanden oder aber du willst ich hier im Board weg haben ...


----------



## Wallerschreck

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



GolemX schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber bei uns wurde das Waidgerechte töten nicht nur vor Ort gezeigt (bei Forellen und Aal), sondern man konnte sich melden und es selbst probieren.
> Es waren auch minderjährige anwesend,..



Bei uns nicht. Der Lehrgangsleiter meinte er hätte das in früheren Veranstaltungen an Rotauge und Brassen demonstriert und die aufgebrachte Mutter eines minderjährigen Lehrgangsteilnehmers hätte ihn daraufhin angezeigt. Folglich gibts nur noch Theorie.


----------



## frogile

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> aufgebrachte Mutter eines minderjährigen Lehrgangsteilnehmers hätte ihn daraufhin angezeigt. Folglich gibts nur noch Theorie.



Typisch Deutschland :vik: Sollen halt die Kinder den Angelschein nicht machen, wenn sie keine toten Fische sehen können!#q

@ Toni_1962
Ich weiss net warum ihr im Streit seid aber ich glaube nicht, dass du dem Mod mit Austritt drohen kannst. Als ob ihn eine Person interessieren würde |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



frogile schrieb:


> @ Toni_1962
> Ich weiss net warum ihr im Streit seid aber ich glaube nicht, dass du dem Mod mit Austritt drohen kannst. Als ob ihn eine Person interessieren würde |supergri


 
... Ich drohe doch keinem, auch keinen MOD #d

...

wenn man mir in diesem Ton sagt, dass ich mehr Zeit zum googeln als zum Diskutieren verwenden soll und meine Antwort als *Geschwafel bezeichnet, dann sehe ich meine Diskussionsbeiträge im Board als überflüssig und Schwafeln an ...

so einfach ist es ...


----------



## Dart

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Toni
Ein Gang in die Apotheke ist wohl angesagt....Baldrian-Hopfen Dragees helfen zur Beruhigung...den Rest habe ich in deinem Alska Thread geschrieben.
Mach mal locker, wir haben dich doch alle lieb....auch wenn ich selber oft anderer Meinung bin als du.:m


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Servus Dart,

ich bin die Ruhe an sich ...


----------



## Dart

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus Dart,
> 
> ich bin die Ruhe an sich ...


 Servus Toni
"Brav Bub":m


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

OT an:
@ Toni:
Großes SORRY!
War wirklich zu hart und gehört sich nicht, hast Du schlicht recht.

Dass man als Mod manchmal bei solchen Dingen empfindlich reagiert, ist halt aber leider so - weil eben genügend solcher "Verschwörungsfreaks" hier rumlaufen.
Also sorry nochmal..
OT Ende


----------



## Superduper

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Yuups hab mich ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt#d#d#d

es sollte so sein das jeder zb. für x euro einen test machen kann der wie die jetzige prüfung aussieht jedoch das mit den pflichtstunden ist meineserachtens nur moneymaking da jeder einen anderen stundensatz anlegt und wenn man wie ich keinen termin seit jahren mit der arbeitszeit vereinbaren kann den angelschein niemals bekommt !!

ich hab schon oft angerufen und gefragt wie ich das mit den stunden machen könnte wegen arbeitszeitkonflikt immer die gleiche antwort urlaub nehmen!!

nur zur info ich bin in bw habs auch schon in bayern erkundschaftet jedoch immer das gleiche!!!#q#q#q#c

Nochmal die prüfung ist ok jedoch die pflichtstunden sind denk ich oft das problem!

|kopfkrat"ich schreibe alles klein da ich nichts großes zu sagen habe "|kopfkrat


----------



## Superduper

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*



frogile schrieb:


> Wer Angeln will muss einen Schein machen, alles andere wäre ungerecht und vor allem Tierquälerei. Du sagst du hättest keine Zeit zum Schein machen? Ich bitte dich. Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten einen Intensivkurs zu machen der dann ein Wochenende geht. Meine Freundin macht ihn gerade neben einer 60 Stunden Woche. Also erzähl mir nicht dass das nicht funktionieren sollte. Und wenn du keine Zeit hast einen Angelkurs zu belegen, dann hast du auch keine Zeit zum Angeln! Denk mal drüber nach.



wo gibts den intensivkurse 
zahlen daten fakten alle reden davon aber keinergibt mal einige adressen bekannt !!!


----------



## frogile

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

So Superduper schau dir das mal an! Hab ich in 2 Min. in Google gefunden:



Fischereilehrgang 2009
Vorbereitungskurs für die Fischerprüfung 2009

Montag 15 Juni 2009 at 8:57 pm. Stichwörter: angelschein, fischerprüfung, intensivkurs, vorbereitungslehrgang
Der Fischereilehrgang als Intensivkurs zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung findet dieses Jahr an 2 Wochenenden statt:
05. September und 06. September 2009

sowie
12. September und 13 September! 

Ausbildungsleiter: Johann Gaisser, Tel. 0621- 491209
Der Intensivkurs findet in unserem Vereinsheim, Kanzelbachstrasse 36 (Nähe Feuerwehr/Penny-Markt), 68549 Ilvesheim, statt!
Der Kurs wird auch in Hessen und in der Rheinland-Pfalz anerkannt!
Das spricht für uns:
Wir bieten höchste Ausbildungsqualität seit 1988!
Wir sind technisch stets auf dem neuesten Stand!
Wir garantieren eine der höchsten Erfolgsraten bei der Prüfung!
Qualität und Kurzweile stehen bei uns an erster Stelle!
Wir haben Platz für bis zu 100 Teilnehmer!
Wir betreuen Sie vor und nach der Prüfung!
Bei uns werden Sie während des Kurses bestens umsorgt (Kaffe, Kuchen, belegte Brötchen und sonstige Wünsche werden erfüllt)!
Wichtiger Hinweis: der LFV hat die alten 3-Tages Kurse in ganz Baden-Württemberg verboten!  Deswegen findet unser Kurs an 2 Wochenenden statt!
Am 30.12.2008 wurde der neue Ausbildungsmodus des LFV-Baden-Wuerttemberg bekanntgegeben.

Ab 2009 werden die Prüfungen verantwortlich vom jeweiligen Ausbildungsverein durchgefuehrt.

Die Prüfung für den FV-Ilvesheim 2000 findet in Mannheim statt.

Die Fischerprüfung ist am 20.11.2009 .
Im Februar 2010 wird erstmals ein Nachprüfungstermin fuer Wiederholer eingeführt.

Die Lehrgangskosten betragen seit 2005 landeseinheitlich ohne Lehrmaterial fuer Erwachsene 115.-€,

Jugendliche 90.- €,


Die Höhe der Prüfungsgebühr beträgt vermtl. 25.- Euro
Ausführlichere Informationen gibt es direkt beim Herrn Johann Gaißer unter oben genannter Telefonnummer oder auf:
www.fischereilehrgang.de



Das sind 2 Wochenenden, dafür müsstest ja wohl zeit haben. Und in BaWü liegts auch noch.

Hier noch der Link 
http://www.fv-ilvesheim2000.de/?e=53&PHPSESSID=adj8ojocc4h9273nbaeah5pej2


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]weil eben genügend solcher "Verschwörungsfreaks" hier rumlaufen.[...]



Das will ich jetzt aber schon genauer wissen...|kopfkrat:q


----------



## guido3946

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Die Abschafung des Fischereischein kann und wird es nie geben.Zum einen gibt es hier das Tierschutzgesetz was eindeutig regelt wer Wirbeltiere Töten darf.Desweitern das Fischereigesetz,Narturschutzgesetz sowie die Stvo Gesetze sind hier zu beachten. Mit der Einführung von Fischereilehrgängen (Sachsen-Anhalt 30 Stunden) kann Ich nur sagen richtig so. Den dardurch kann man sicher gehen das nicht also viel Unfug in der Natur und am Wasser getrieben wird. Auch solte man wissen das in diesen Lehrgang folgende Tehmengebiete behandelt werden Fischkunde,Gerätekunde,Gewässerkunde,Rechtskunde sowie Praxis. Im Land Brandenburg hat man 2008 den sogenanten Toristenschein eingeführt mit dem kann man dann eine bestimte Zeit Angeln in den Gewässern von Brandenburg aber nur auf Friedfische.Das finde Ich persönlich nicht gut warum? nun ja weil ebend diese Leute keinen Sachkundenachweis haben das sie Wirbeltiere töten dürfen, desweiteren haben sie auch schwierigkeiten Fische mit ihren Unterscheidungsmerkmalen zu unterscheiden,und was ist mit Schonzeiten oder Fangbegrenzungen u.s.w.Was Ich begrüßen könnte ist Kinder unter 14 Jahren unter Aufsicht eines Erwachsenen Fischerreischeininhaber Angeln zu lassen(auf Friedfische) und das ohne eine Jugendprüfung.

Petri heil


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Hey,

auf der anderen Seite mal folgende Situation: Ein Mann, 50 Jahre alt und angelt schon seit 40 Jahren. Er kommt aus dem Ausland. Der hat noch nie einen Fischereischein gemacht, es aber vor 40 Jahren gewissenhaft gezeigt bekommen. Damit er jetzt in Deutschland angeln darf, muss er erst den deutschen Fischereischein machen, wobei der ja schon seit 40 Jahren angelt und das auch kann und weiß, worauf es ankommt.
So einen Menschen habe ich vor einiger Zeit mal getroffen. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein Deutscher, der den Fischereischein seit 2 Jahren hat und erst seit einem Jahr angelt, gewissenhafter mit den Tieren und der Natur umgeht...|kopfkrat
Und noch eines, von diesen Leuten gibts es sehr viele. Oft auch aus sozial schwächeren Schichten, für die es oft sehr teuer ist, mal eben 160€ für nen deutschen Fischereischein hinzulegen und dann entweder schwarz angeln oder es ganz bleiben lassen und dann ein wunderschönes Hobby aufgeben (müssen).

Ich finde, man muss sich die Lage auch mal von dieser Seite anschauen.

Dennoch bin ich trotzdem dafür, dass es den Fischereischein weiterhin geben sollte!
Hat für mich mehr Vor- wie Nachteile.


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Das Tierscxhutzargument,welches viele hier als Begründung für die Angelprüfung vorbringen,hinkt in so fern,als dass hierzulande,jeder Karnikel und Geflügelzüchter,sein Viechzeugs Schlachten darf wie es ihm beliebt!
Und zwar ohne ausdrücklich eine Prüfung,oder auch nur Unterweisung,dafür vorweisen zu müsen.Wenn man also vom Gleichheitsgrundsatz ausgeht,haben diese Leute in Zukunft
auch entsprechende Prüfungen zu erwarten,b.z.w. den Anglern ist dieses Brimborium
zu erlassen.
Für mich ist dieser Prüfungswahn,typisch Deutsche,aufgeblasene Bürokratenkacke!

Taxidermist


----------



## guido3946

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Nun Ja egal wer Tiere Tötet sollte sollte sich seiner Sache Bewustst sein ob Angler ,Geflügelzücher,oder sonst irgend welcher Nutztiere, die der Menschlichen Enährung dienen.
|kopfkrat


----------



## MEFO 09

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich kann nur sagen: JA ZUR FISCHEREIPRÜFUNG !!! 
Wenn man so sieht,wie einige mit der Kreatur Fisch umgehen...((zum Kotzen! Das wird es natürlich auch immer mal wieder MIT SCHEIN geben,aber die Jungs ohne Schein haben ja gar keine Skrupel!!(Nicht alle)!!Da fehlt halt auch einfach das Grundwissen,ob nun Körperbau des Fisches(zum abschlagen und töten),oder auch völliges fehlen der Kenntnis über Fischarten.
So nach dem Motto: ich hab heute 8 schöne Forellen am See gefangen...es waren aber 4 Saiblinge dabei...oder man tritt den Fisch auf den Kopf,um ihn zu betäuben...alles gesehen,und von daher bin ich für Die Prüfung!!!


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Nabend,



> Wer Angeln will muss einen Schein machen, *alles andere wäre ungerecht und vor allem Tierquälerei. *


 
Tolle Argumentation. Millionen Angler weltweit sind der Ungerechtigkeit verfallen und nebenbei auch noch Tierquäler.Nur der deutsche Überangler ist Dank seines Papierchens die strahlende Ausnahme. Ein Hoch auf die Selbstherlichkeit!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Für mich ist dieser Prüfungswahn,typisch Deutsche,aufgeblasene Bürokratenkacke!



|kopfkrat

°
°
°
°
°
°
°
°
°
:vik:


----------



## frogile

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Tolle Argumentation. Millionen Angler weltweit sind der Ungerechtigkeit verfallen und nebenbei auch noch Tierquäler.Nur der deutsche Überangler ist Dank seines Papierchens die strahlende Ausnahme. Ein Hoch auf die Selbstherlichkeit!!



Darf ein Jäger ohne Schein jagen? NEIN!
Darf man ohne Führerschein Auto fahren? NEIN!
Darf man ohne Angelschein angeln? NEIN!
Alle Scheine haben einen Sinn! Oder glaubst du etwa, dass man ohne Angelschein nur durch lesen einer Broschüre o.Ä. weiß, wie man einen Giebel von einer Karausche unterscheiden kann, oder das man bei nem Neunauge nicht an eine Spinne denkt. Leider ist es heute schon so, dass in vielen Angelschulungen nicht der waidgerecht Umgang geschult wird. In meinem Verein ist das anders, da gibt es einen Kurs zum töten und verwerten der Fische. Glaubst ja selber nicht, dass einer der noch nie geangelt hat ohne Angelkurs weiß, wie er einen Fisch zu töten hat. 
Außerdem redet hier niemand davon, was im Ausland praktiziert wird, sondern es geht um den DEUTSCHEN ANGELSCHEIN! Hirn einschalten und dann posten!#6


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Darf man ohne Angelschein angeln? NEIN!


Ohne Schein nicht, aber ohne Prüfung:
Auf Friedfisch in Brandenburg 
Tourischein in Meckpomm und Schleswig Holstein
Behinderte und Ausländer in verschiedenen Bundesländern..

Ist wie beim Fahrradfahren:
Man muss die Regeln kennen und beachten, sonst wird man bestraft - aber man braucht keinen Führerschein dazu...


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Das ist das Problem.
Ratet mal wie viele Stunden ich im meinem Kurs mit dem waidgerechte Töten wirklich auch praktisch beschäftigt habe??? Genau kein. Nur Fragen und Antworten durchpauken die längen der Ruten auswendig lernen fertig. Was hat das für einen Sinn? Die hälfte davon hab ich sowieso schon wieder vergessen, da es auch teilweise völliger Blödsinn ist. Ich meine wer weiß nicht was eingefriedetes Grundstück bedeutet? Und ohne wirklich da gelernte Anzuwenden, lernt man gar nichts (Fisch waidgerecht töten etc)

Wie die Prüfung und die meisten Kurse jetzt sind völliger Blödsinn. Woanders gehts doch auch ohne Schein


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

OT an

@Thomas

alle klar #h

und Respekt vor deiner Entschuldigung #6

OT aus


----------



## Superduper

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Tja ohne jemandem nahezutreten das angeln haben bestimmt nicht die erfunden die den angelschein gemacht haben und zum anderen gibt es leute die ohne schein vorsichtiger mit dem lebewesen fisch umgehen als die mit !!

du brauchst dir doch nur mal genauer manche bilder anschauen die gepostet werden als catch of life oder personal best carps voll im laich |kopfkrat oder was ja das perverseste ist kumpel von mir war in frankreich beim angeln jede menge germans ( nehmts nicht persönlich ) sieht der doch einen der bei nem carp die rückflosse beschneidet #q#c und den dan zurücksetzt|kopfkrat, kumpel geht natürlich hin und fragt ihm warum er das macht die antwort ist so dumm " die fressen danach mehr und werden schneller grösser " der arsch hatte nen angelschein aus good old germany und prahlte das ist der neueste run karpfenbeschneiden ! da frag ich mich warum der nen lehrgang gemacht hat !!

Is ja egal dieses jahr ist für mich gelaufen werde nächstes jahr mal nach den high speed lehrgängen googeln !!#6


----------



## frogile

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Stell dir doch mal vor, dass jeder Hansel z.B. am Rhein angeln kann. Was glaubt ihr wie lange der der Fischbestand aushalten würde? Viele angeln nicht, da ihnen die Prüfung zu teuer ist, sie zu faul sind, oder einfach zu blöd um die Fragen richtig zu beantworten.
Es kommt doch auch keiner auf die Idee den Führerschein fürs Auto in Frage zu stellen, obwohl einige sicherlich keinen Schein bräuchten, weil sie auch so gut fahren können. Da reicht es eben auch nicht nur die Regeln zu kennen!


#edit#

Dem Karpfen die Flossen stutzen, damit sie schneller wachsen? noch nie gehört? stimmt das? ( und nein ich hab net vor das zu testen )

Außerdem greifst du wieder einzelne Personen raus. Ich denke der großteil der Angelscheininhaber geht richtig mit den Fischen um (bestimmt auch einige die keinen haben)


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Nabend nochmal,


frogile schrieb:


> Darf ein Jäger ohne Schein jagen? NEIN!
> Darf man ohne Führerschein Auto fahren? NEIN!
> Darf man ohne Angelschein angeln? NEIN!
> Alle Scheine haben einen Sinn! Oder glaubst du etwa, dass man ohne Angelschein nur durch lesen einer Broschüre o.Ä. weiß, wie man einen Giebel von einer Karausche unterscheiden kann, oder das man bei nem Neunauge nicht an eine Spinne denkt. Leider ist es heute schon so, dass in vielen Angelschulungen nicht der waidgerecht Umgang geschult wird. In meinem Verein ist das anders, da gibt es einen Kurs zum töten und verwerten der Fische. Glaubst ja selber nicht, dass einer der noch nie geangelt hat ohne Angelkurs weiß, wie er einen Fisch zu töten hat.
> Außerdem redet hier niemand davon, was im Ausland praktiziert wird, sondern es geht um den DEUTSCHEN ANGELSCHEIN! Hirn einschalten und dann posten!#6


Und wieder einer der nicht verstanden hat worum es
hier überhaupt geht.


----------



## MEFO 09

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Meinungen hin oder her...Wer die Fischereischeinprüfung abschaffen möchte,handelt VERANTWORTUNGSLOS !! is nur meine Meinung,aber ich halte es für nicht sinnvoll !! Genauso wenig kann ich den TOURI-Schein in Schleswig-holstein verstehen... Als S-Hler brauchst du einen Schein,um hier Fischen zu dürfen,als Touri  nicht !!!Hab ich echt kein Verständnis für!!((


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Das der Schein in seiner jetzigen Form mitsamt der Prüfung nicht optimal ist wissen wir nach fast 80 Seiten nun alle,

aber:

So wird wenigstens ein Mindestmaß an know how unter den Anglern sichergestellt und es kann sich bezüglich der Gesetzeskunde, insbesondere Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, geschützte Arten etc. auch kein geprüfter Angler mehr rausreden, so nach dem Motto "Das wußte ich aber nicht"!

*Fakt ist:*

Der Schein ist nicht schwer zu bekommen.
Er kostet nicht die Welt.
Er tut nicht weh.
Er macht keinen Angler dümmer.
Er macht aus niemand einen besseren Angler, ABER auch bestimmt keinen schlechteren!
Im Grunde schafft ihn jeder, der sich selber die Schuhe zubinden kann.

...und ich hoffe und denke, über die Hälfte der Leute die hier meckern haben den Schein ohnehin schon, so dass es ein Meckern ohne wirklichen persönlichen Grund ist (natürlich steht jedem dazu eine Meinung frei, aber ganz ehrlich: Ich habe meinen Schein - warum soll ich da groß dagegen halten, wenn ich selber nicht mehr betroffen bin - egoistisch, aber so isses! -->um Weltverbesserer zu sein gibt es wichtigere Dinge, bei denen mancher mal Gas geben sollte!...Kinderarmut, Altersarmut usw...nur um mal einige wirklich gravierende Probleme unseres Landes zu nennen!).

Klar ist die Prüfung ein Witz - aber sie schadet niemand!

Man sollte sie lieber verbessern und praktisch mehr Inhalte vermitteln, aber das würde sie auch teurer machen, womit das Geschrei wieder losgehen würde!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das der Schein in seiner jetzigen Form mitsamt der Prüfung nicht optimal ist wissen wir nach fast 80 Seiten nun alle,
> 
> aber:
> 
> So wird wenigstens ein Mindestmaß an know how unter den Anglern sichergestellt und es kann sich bezüglich der Gesetzeskunde, insbesondere Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, geschützte Arten etc. auch kein geprüfter Angler mehr rausreden, so nach dem Motto "Das wußte ich aber nicht"!
> 
> Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe, gelle.
> Das bisschen, was man als Angler wissen *muß, *passt in eine kleine 5-seitige Broschüre, die beim Aushändigen des Fischereischeins auf dem Amt mit ausgegeben werden kann. Und dabei wäre man sogar immer auf einem relativ aktuellen Stand, denn in den meißten BL muss man den Schein jedes Jahr/alle 5 Jahre erneuern. Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße können sich ändern und darüber muss man sich auch als geprüfter Angler ständig selbst informieren. Das Wissen aus der Prüfung deckt also nur einen momentanen Gesetzeszustand ab.
> 
> *Fakt ist:*
> 
> Der Schein ist nicht schwer zu bekommen.
> Er kostet nicht die Welt.
> Er tut nicht weh.
> Er macht keinen Angler dümmer.
> Er macht aus niemand einen besseren Angler, ABER auch bestimmt keinen schlechteren!
> Im Grunde schafft ihn jeder, der sich selber die Schuhe zubinden kann.
> Richtig, darum ist es ja auch absolut sinnlos.
> 
> ...und ich hoffe und denke, über die Hälfte der Leute die hier meckern haben den Schein ohnehin schon, so dass es ein Meckern ohne wirklichen persönlichen Grund ist (natürlich steht jedem dazu eine Meinung frei, aber ganz ehrlich: Ich habe meinen Schein - warum soll ich da groß dagegen halten, wenn ich selber nicht mehr betroffen bin - egoistisch, aber so isses! -->um Weltverbesserer zu sein gibt es wichtigere Dinge, bei denen mancher mal Gas geben sollte!...Kinderarmut, Altersarmut usw...nur um mal einige wirklich gravierende Probleme unseres Landes zu nennen!).
> 
> Klar ist die Prüfung ein Witz - aber sie schadet niemand!
> 
> Man sollte sie lieber verbessern und praktisch mehr Inhalte vermitteln, aber das würde sie auch teurer machen, womit das Geschrei wieder losgehen würde!
> 
> Ernie



Doch, die Prüfung ( nicht der Fischereischein ) schadet. Es schadet all den Kindern, die gerne mal mit Opa oder Papa angeln möchten, das streng genommen aber nicht dürfen. Es schadet jedem Menschen, der mal ernsthaft ausprobieren möchte, ob das Angeln ihm Spass macht. 
Das wiederum schadet dem allgemeinen Naturverständnis, insbesondere dem der Kiddys, die sowieso viel zu sehr am PC und Playstation hängen, anstatt mal ein paar Stunden am Wasser zu verbringen. 
Ich behaupte sogar, dass es durch die Prüfung viel mehr Schwarzangler gibt, als wenn man den Schein ( wie früher üblich ) ganz normal bei der Gemeinde kaufen kann. Es gehen also auch Gelder bei den Kommunen und den Fischereigenossenschaften verloren. Das stört mich jedoch weniger.


----------



## frogile

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Und ich behaupte, dass ein Schein für alle dem Fischbestand schadet! Klar gibt es viele Schwarzangler, aber die Geier würden dann, wenn sie es dürften jeden Tag möglichst viele Fische raus holen. Den Schwarzanglern geht es ja meist net ums angeln, sondern darum möglichst viele Fische zu wildern.
Es gibt übrigens genug Möglichkeiten festzustellen ob das Hobby Angeln was für einen ist. Ich glaube es wird kein Kontrolleur meckern, wenn der Opa dem kleinen eine Stippe in die Hand gibt, damit er mal das Gefühl dafür bekommt und er merkt ob es ihm Spass macht. Zudem weiß man ja auch wenn man neben einem Angler hockt, ob das Spass macht oder nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Das mit den Schwarzangler lass ich mal außen vor, da ist mir Deine Argumentation einfach zu absurd.

Mit wem bitte sollen denn die meißten Kiddys ans Wasser, wenn sie nicht zufällig einen " geprüften " Angler in der Familie oder im engeren Freundeskreis haben ? Selbst die heutigen Jungangler mit Jugendfischereischein haben ja schon enorme Probleme, einen erwachsenen Angler zu finden, der sie mitnimmt. 

Deine Sicht beruht auf einem ganz anderem Argument, welches Du allerdings nicht offen zugeben möchtest, nämlich dem Futterneid. Du siehst die Prüfung in erster Linie als Begrenzer für die Zahl der Angler. Solltest halt einfach ehrlich argumentieren.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Du siehst die Prüfung in erster Linie als Begrenzer für die Zahl der Angler


Das wiederum ist eine Sache die nachvollziehbar ist. Gut , nicht unbedingt Begrenzung ..... aber das Fehlen des F-Schein's hält zumindest eine gewisse Art und Anzahl von Leuten davon ab an den Gewässer ihr Unwesen zutreiben. Das ist so ein Punkt an dem ich froh bin das es den Schein gibt. Ich gönn wirklich jedem seinen Fisch , auch wenn das bedeutet das ich einen weniger fangen kann. Aber mache Gestalten will ich auf Grund iher Handlungsweise am Gewässer nicht haben. Da ist der Schein für mich eine willkommende Ausbremsung.


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Doch, die Prüfung ( nicht der Fischereischein ) schadet. *Es schadet all den Kindern, die gerne mal mit Opa oder Papa angeln möchten, das streng genommen aber nicht dürfen.* Es schadet jedem Menschen, der mal ernsthaft ausprobieren möchte, ob das Angeln ihm Spass macht.
> Das wiederum schadet dem allgemeinen Naturverständnis, insbesondere dem der Kiddys, die sowieso viel zu sehr am PC und Playstation hängen, anstatt mal ein paar Stunden am Wasser zu verbringen.
> Ich behaupte sogar, dass es durch die Prüfung viel mehr Schwarzangler gibt, als wenn man den Schein ( wie früher üblich ) ganz normal bei der Gemeinde kaufen kann. Es gehen also auch Gelder bei den Kommunen und den Fischereigenossenschaften verloren. Das stört mich jedoch weniger.



Uhm Kinder können mit dem Jugendfischereischein in Begleitung eines Fischereiberechtigten ohne weiteres Angeln, und das sogar für kleines Geld möglich. (max. 10 € + 5 € Bearbeitungsgebühr) 

Hier ein link: 
http://www.muenchen.de/Rathaus/kvr/ordnung/jagd_fischerei/116504/jugendfischereischein.html

edit: 
Oops ich hätte dein darauf folgenden Post lesen sollen *schäm*


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

...das mit dem Limitieren der Anglerzahl klappt ohnehin ganz anders und hat mit dem Schein im Grunde nichts zu tun,

DENN die meisten (interessanten) Gewässer sind ohnehin in Vereinshand und die Vereine, welche teilweise seit Jahrzehnten die Gewässer hegen & pflegen werden auch dann nicht jeden ans Wasser lassen, WENN JEDERMANN sich seinen Angelschein einfach kaufen könnte!

*Denn Angelschein und Gewässerkarte sind zwei Paar Schuhe, was hier anscheinend nicht immer mit bedacht wurde!*

Klar könnte sich dann jeder z.B. eine Rheinkarte gleich mit dem Angelschein kaufen, aber an meinem Vereinsgewässer würde die Limitierung auch weiterhin klappen, auch wenn jedermann sich einen Schein kaufen könnte!

Deswegen kann das "Futterneid-Argument" auch nur an Gewässern wie z.B. dem Rhein gelten!

...und das unser Verein nur ca. 400 Mitglieder hat begründet sich auch NICHT (nur?) im Futterneid, sondern dadurch, dass bei einer höheren Anzahl an Anglern eine vernünftige Bewirtschaftung nicht mehr möglich, oder unbezahlbar wäre!

Ernie


----------



## Dart

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ernie, bei allem Respeckt, aber das hinkt und ist m.M. nach Quatsch.
Nur weil ein Gewässer in Vereinshand ist wird noch lange nicht selektiert, schon gar nicht qualitativ.#d
Vereine geben Gastkarten aus, um sich finanzieren zu können.
Dazu kommt das etliche Vereine händeringend nach Mitgliedern suchen, da wird jeder Ochs mit Papieren aufgenommen.|supergri
...ist aber dennoch super das es so viele Angelvereine gibt, sonst könnten die meisten Flüssen nicht alle 2-3 km einen anderen Pächter aufweisen.:m
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist eine Sache die nachvollziehbar ist. Gut , nicht unbedingt Begrenzung ..... aber das Fehlen des F-Schein's hält zumindest eine gewisse Art und Anzahl von Leuten davon ab an den Gewässer ihr Unwesen zutreiben.



Klar ist das nachvollziehbar und zugleich das einzige Argument für eine Prüfung, da es eine - wenn auch egomanisch behaftete - Substanz hat.

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass sich durch den Wegfall der Prüfung die Zahl der Angler drastisch erhöht. Man muss ja immer noch den Schein kaufen. Das ist nicht billig und spontane Samstagabendbeimgrillen - Angelaktionen werden schon dadurch unterbunden.
Wie Ernie schon schrieb, bedeutet der Wegfall der Prüfung ja nicht die Vogelfreiheit für unsere Gewässer. Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein bleiben ja nach wie vor bestehen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Niemand geht einfach mal so angeln - man muss ja irgendwie dazu kommen. Sei es durch Bekannte, Freunde oder Verwandte..

Auch mit allem lesen - sei es in Zeitschriften Büchern oder im Internet - kann man schlicht das Angln nicht lernen kann und  "läuft somit keine Gefahr" Fisch zu fangen ...

Wer sich also für Angeln interessiert, wird sich immer jemanden suchen, Einzelperson oder auch im Verein, wo er das beigebracht bekommt.. Anders ist es ja auch nicht möglich (ob mit oder ohne Prüfung) an eine Gewässerkarte zu kommen. 

Und wir sprechen hier ja vom juristisch legalen Angeln, Schwarzangler kümmert das eh nicht.....

Und da hilft erine Prüfung schlicht nicht weiter...

Ich vergleiche das auch gerne mal mit der "Ausbildungseignerprüfung" die in meinem Meisterkurs stattfand..

Genauso sinnfrei.....

Entweder man weiss, dass man den Stift nicht schlagen und mobben soll und hält sich dran und sieht ihn auch als Mensch und nicht nur als Arbeitsmaschine - oder eben nicht... 

Da hilft die Ausbildereignungsprüfung bzw. die paar Stunden Kurs gar nichts. Das sieht man schon alleine daran, wie unterschiedlich die Qualität einer gewerblichen Ausbbildung im Betrieb ausfallen kann, obwohl dazu ja JEDER die Ausbildungseignungsprüfung braucht..

Statt also finanzielle Ressourcen und Manpower in die sinnlose Prüfung/Kurse zu stecken, wäre es in meinen Augen wesentlich sinnvoller, dies in vernünftige Kontrollen am Wasserzu investierenund in angelpraktische Kurse am Wasser (damit hätten Vereine/Verbände auch keine finanziellen "Verluste" durch den Wegfall der Prüfung). 

Durch die in den meisten Bundesländern nur theorielastigen Kurse/Prüfungen lernt niemand etwas, was er wirklich am Wasser brauchen kann. 

Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße stehen auf jeder Gewässerkarte. 
Fischarten zu bestimmen hat man auch schnell raus - und hat man mal was nicht bestimmbares am Haken, will mandas im Normalfall ja auch nicht unbedingt essen...

Es gibt also außer dem erwähnten "Futterneid" - also die Begrenzung der Angler am Gewässer - keinen einzigen realistischen Grund, der für eine Prüfung spricht, wie sie heute stattfindet. 

Da das Ganze zudem einen (angel)politischen Hintergrund hat - den "vorauseilenden Gehorsam" gegenüber den gesellschaftlich dominierenden "Gutmenschen" und Schützern aller Fraktionen - ist es in meinen Augen umso wichtiger klarzustellen, dass (Freizeit)Angeln als solches letztlich ein jahrtausendealtes Kulturgut ist. Und dass jeder der angelt Fische beeinträchtigt - ob er sie mitnimmt oder zurücksetzt..

Wer also Angst davor hat, ohne Prüfung Fische falsch zu behandeln, der sollte einfach nicht angeln gehen. Denn auch rechtlich stimt vieles nicht, was hier geschrieben wurde. Es steht NIRGENDS!! im Tierschutzgesetz, dass Angler die entsprechenden Kenntnisse nachweisen MÜSSEN. Sie müssen nur die Gesetze entsprechend befolgen - wie ein Fußgänger oder Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr auch, der auch ohne Führerschein/Prüfung trotzdem die Straßenverkehrsordnung befolgen muss.

Und sorry - im Straßenverkehr geht es um MENSCHENLEBEN!! - nicht um ein Fische..

Man sollte und muss dies in meinen Augen immer wieder betonen und auch öffentlich machen, um dem medial offensiven Kampf der "Schützer" gegen Angeln, Jagen und andere Arten der Naturnutzung auch genauso offensiv entgegen zu treten...


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Sehr richtig Thomas.

Und jetzt bin ich auch noch auf eine Wissenslücke gestoßen.
Wie war das denn in der damaligen DDR. Musste man da auch eine Prüfung ablegen ?


----------



## Onkel Tom

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Klar ist das nachvollziehbar und zugleich das einzige Argument für eine Prüfung, da es eine - wenn auch egomanisch behaftete - Substanz hat.





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass sich durch den Wegfall der Prüfung die Zahl der Angler drastisch erhöht. Man muss ja immer noch den Schein kaufen. Das ist nicht billig und spontane Samstagabendbeimgrillen - Angelaktionen werden schon dadurch unterbunden.
> Wie Ernie schon schrieb, bedeutet der Wegfall der Prüfung ja nicht die Vogelfreiheit für unsere Gewässer. Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein bleiben ja nach wie vor bestehen.


 

Ich glaube dir Ralle, dass du nicht an eine drastische Erhöhung der Zahl der Angler glaubst, wenn der Fischereischein abgeschafft werden würde. Vermutlich würde ich diesem Glauben auch zustimmen, wenn....


..... ja wenn ich nicht in Brandenburg leben würde!


Wie hier ja schon angesprochen wurde lebe ich in einem Bundesland, indem der Fischereischein zum angeln nicht mehr erforderlich ist, auch wenn sich das nur auf die Friedfischangelei beschränkt. Demnach bin ich in der Lage, genau zu beurteilen, was sich seit der Einführung dieser Regelungen vor ca. 3 Jahren verändert hat.

Was benötigt der Angler also heutzutage um in Brandenburg zu angeln?
Er benötigt die Fischereiabgabemarke (Sie kostet 12 € im Jahr)
Er benötigt eine Erlaubniskarte für das zu beangelnde Gewässer. (Die gibt es hier für einen sehr schmalen Taler!)
Mit dem Eintritt in einem DAV-Angelverein steht ihm eine recht große Gewässerfläche zur Verfügung, ich glaube so ca. 30.000 ha. (Der Jahresbeitrag kostet im Schnitt 75 €)
Er benötigt eine Angelausrüstung von Aldi oder Lidl (ihr wisst wie günstig das ist)
Rechnet man das nun ein bisschen hin und her darf der „Angler“ (jeder, aber auch wirklich jeder!) für ca. 10 € -15 € im Monat angeln wo es ihm beliebt.

Nun hört sich das beim ersten lesen doch gar nicht so schlecht an. Jeder darf angeln, eine Prüfung oder gar der Nachweiß von wenigstens Grundwissen ist nicht mehr erforderlich, alles ist schön.

Heutige Situation an DAV-Gewässern:

Ein Angler mit Fischereischein ist hier nun oft der Verzweifelung nahe. Ich unterstelle jetzt mal dem Angler mit Fischereischein, dass er sein Hobby wesentlich intensiver betreibt als jemand, der aus welchen Gründen auch immer, auf das Ablegen der Prüfung verzichtet.
Man kauft sich mit der Zeit mehr Ausrüstung, investiert viel ins Hobby, beließt sich, hat vielleicht auch einen besonderen Fisch dem man seine volle Aufmerksamkeit widmet und so weiter.

Nun kommt man nach 8 Stunden Arbeit nach Hause und möchte doch nur mal ein paar Stellen (vielleicht 4) an einem Gewässer, das man schon jahrelang kennt, mit der Spinnrute ablaufen und einfach ein bisschen angeln. Da rede ich noch nicht mal davon einen Fisch zu fangen, es geht einfach nur um die Möglichkeit zu angeln. Und genau das ist hier oft einfach nicht mehr möglich! 

Seit hier jeder ohne Fischereischein angeln darf, ist die Zahl der „Angler“ förmlich explodiert. Man hat als Spinnangler, wenn man arbeiten geht, einfach keine Chance mehr. Überall sitzen sie, in jeder noch so kleinen Ecke. Zugegeben, das ist hier eine Strukturschwache Gegend, es gibt viele Arbeitslose und Rentner, aber wo bitte soll das denn hinführen?

Diese Regelung war in ihrem Ursprung mal für Touristen gedacht und das begrüße ich auch. Es sollte aber nicht so sein, dass jeder der zu faul ist den Schein zu machen, nun einfach so angeln darf.

Das ist hier nun mal nicht Norwegen, Schweden oder Kanada wo, jeder Angler (überspitz formuliert) seinen eigenen See zur Verfügung hat. Ich spreche hier wohlgemerkt von einer der am schwächsten besiedelten Regionen in unserem Land. Ihr würdet euch ganz schön umkucken, wenn ihr ähnliche Verhältnisse im in euren dichter besiedelten Gegenden hättet.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn:

Wenn die einzige wirkliche Funktion des Fischereischeins die Beschränkung der Anzahl der Angler an einem Gewässer ist, dass bin ich sehr dafür, wenn er weiterhin PFLICHT bleibt. 
Was andernfalls passiert, kann sich der mag gerne vor Ort ansehen. Ich bin mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass das natürlich in gewisser Weise eine sehr egoistische Sicht der Dinge ist und dazu stehe ich auch. Dabei geht es mir ausdrücklich nicht um Futterneid im Sinne von der fängt mir „meine Fische“ weg, sondern einfach schlicht und ergreifend um die Möglichkeit angeln zu können, ohne eine Nummer ziehen zu müssen, oder schon früh zu Morgendämmerung, einen Platz zu besetzten!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Onkel Tom:
Auch wenn ich persönlich für die Abschaffung dieser sinnlosen Prüfung bin, kann ich Dein Posting verstehen.

Und vor allem ist es ehrlich und schiebt nicht irgendwelche "ethisch/morlaischen" Gründe vor..

In meinen Augen muss man das aber auch gerade (angel)politisch langfristiger sehen und sollte nicht nur von momentanen Situationen ausgehen.

Je mehr Angler, desto besser zuerst einmal, vor allem dann, wenn es tatsächlich eine "anglerfreundliche" Fusion der Verbände geben sollte (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165157 ).

Anglerfreundliche Gesetze kann man nur dann durchsetzen, wenn die Zahl der Angler als solche groß genug ist und zudem eine vernünftige Lobby/Verbandsarbeit gemacht wird. Ansonsten ist der erzeugbare politische Druck schlicht nicht ausreichend..

Mit steigender Zahl der Angler steigen aber auch zwangsläufig die Einnahmen - und da wiederum ist es die Frage, für was werden die eingesetzt werden (sowohl was Fischereiabgabe wie auch die mehr verkauften Gewässerkarten).

Hier besteht die Möglichkeit für jeden Gewässerbewirtschafter sowie für die Vereine/Verbände, durch Mehreinnahmen ihre Gewäsaser attraktiver zu gestalten und durch effektivere Kontrollen auch Mißbräuche und Verstöße jeder Art besser zu ahnden, so dass unterm Strich nachher für ALLE Angler was besseres rauskommt.

Dass dies natürlich nicht kurzfristig passiert und auch von einigen "Kolateralschäden" begleitet werden dürfte, ist auch mir klar.

Dennoch finde ich diesen Weg langfristig den besseren, als ständig mit weiteren Einschränkungen leben zu sollen....

Von daher:
Ich verstehe Dein Posting und akzeptiere Deine ehrliche Meinung. Allerdings würde es mich auch freuen, wenn Du meine Argumentation mit der langfristigeren Sichtweise mal durchdenken würdest..


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Onkel Tom absolut ...|good:

So und nicht anders sieht es aus.

Genau aus dem Grund hat der  Ersteller dieses Threads vor Jahren die Abschaffung des FS gefordert und nunmehr eine drastische Erhöhung der Beiträge um schwarze Schafe fernzuhalten da mittlerweile mehr Schaden angerichtet wird als das diese Regelung *den Anglern hilft*,(und nicht dem Bundesland) das hat nix mehr mit Futterneid zu tun.....:g



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Seit hier jeder ohne Fischereischein angeln darf, ist die Zahl der „Angler“ förmlich explodiert.



|rolleyes Weist du Tom solange man tatsächlich "Angler" sagen kann ist eigentlich nix verwerfliches dabei.

Leider "explodiert" durch diese Regelung auch die Zahl der Frevler

Das klammern viele hier aus.

Macht aber nichts denn jeder wie er meint 

Gruss #h


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Wenn die einzige wirkliche Funktion des Fischereischeins die Beschränkung der Anzahl der Angler an einem Gewässer ist, dass bin ich sehr dafür, wenn er weiterhin PFLICHT bleibt.
> Was andernfalls passiert, kann sich der mag gerne vor Ort ansehen. Ich bin mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass das natürlich in gewisser Weise eine sehr egoistische Sicht der Dinge ist und dazu stehe ich auch. Dabei geht es mir ausdrücklich nicht um Futterneid im Sinne von der fängt mir „meine Fische“ weg, sondern einfach schlicht und ergreifend um die Möglichkeit angeln zu können, ohne eine Nummer ziehen zu müssen, oder schon früh zu Morgendämmerung, einen Platz zu besetzten!



So meint ich das eigentlich auch. Futterneid war sicher nicht der richtige Ausdruck. Ich kann den Inhalt Deines postings nicht bewerten, weil ich die Situation dort nicht kenne.
Aber, und das möchte ich betonen, das ist das m.W. erste posting, welches auf den Kern der Sache kommt. 
Dieses ganze " Waidgerecht und Fische richtig behandeln können müssen geht nur mit Prüfung" Tralala als Argument für eine Prüfung geht mit halt gewaltig gegen den Strich. 

Deine Sicht der Dinge bilden eine völlig andere und ehrlichere Basis für eine Diskussion.


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Dart schrieb:


> Ernie, bei allem Respeckt, aber das hinkt und ist m.M. nach Quatsch.
> Nur weil ein Gewässer in Vereinshand ist wird noch lange nicht selektiert, schon gar nicht qualitativ.#d
> Vereine geben Gastkarten aus, um sich finanzieren zu können.
> Dazu kommt das etliche Vereine händeringend nach Mitgliedern suchen, da wird jeder Ochs mit Papieren aufgenommen.|supergri
> ...ist aber dennoch super das es so viele Angelvereine gibt, sonst könnten die meisten Flüssen nicht alle 2-3 km einen anderen Pächter aufweisen.:m
> Greetz Reiner#h


 
Dear Reiner,

dann ist mein Verein wohl eine leuchtende Ausnahme, denn wir geben KEINE "normalen" Gastkarten aus, sondern auf massives Drängen der Mitglieder ist es so, dass jedes Mitglied (leider völlig überteuert für 15 € pro Tag) nur 5 x im Jahr einen Gastangler mitnehmen darf, der dann auch nur in Begleitung des "quasi-bürgenden" Mitglieds angeln darf!
Das überhaupt durchzukriegen war schon ein Kampf!

Ansonsten ist die Mitgliederzahl streng limitiert und es gibt eine laaaaaange Warteliste von Bewerbern!(die Leute warten jahre- oder jahrzehntelang auf die begehrte Aufnahme!).

...mit dem Wort "Quatsch" wäre ich vorsichtiger, wenn ich die Tatsachenbasis nicht habe, um eine Sache umfassend beurteilen zu können! *grins*

...allerdings gebe ich zu, dass ich nicht beurteilen kann, wie andere Vereine das so handhaben, jedoch scheint es von Seiten meines Vereins überhaupt kein Interesse daran zu geben, Einnahmen über Gastangler zu erzielen (die 15 € pro Tag sollen Gastangler wohl eher abschrecken), was mir eigentlich auch ganz recht ist!

Bei uns kennt man sich am Wasser noch größtenteils und da ich seit frühester Kindheit dem Verein angehöre bin ich mit 36 schon einer der "alten Hasen"!

...da erkennt man auch einen Schwarzangler recht flott, denn sogar bei 400 Mitgliedern hat man die meisten Kollegen schon einmal am Wasser, auf einer Versammlung oder beim Umwelt- und Aufräumtag gesehen!
Die vom Verein bestellten Kontrolleure haben auch stets ein Auge darauf, WER da WIE angelt - und das finde ich gut!!!

Ernie


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Der Post von Onkel Tom ist in meinen Augen ebenso,sehr ehrlich und zeigt genau das
Problem auf,welches von vielen anderen hier befürchtet wird.Als Argumentation wird
dann aber immer vorgeschoben,der Scheinangler sei auch zwangsläufig derjenige welcher
die "bessere Gesinnung"mit daraus folgender "besseren Handlungsweise" habe.
Wenn es aber nur darum geht,die Zahl der Angler auf ein gewässererträgliches
Maß zu bringen,so gibt es dafür doch etliche Instrumentarien.
So wird eine begrenzte Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen,für das einzelne Gewässer,die naheliegenste und einfachste Möglichkeit dazu sein.Und wenn auch im Einzelfall mit
Wartelisten gearbeitet werden muss.Wobei es aber leider wieder einen erhöhten Verwaltungsaufwand geben wird und sich so die Bürokratie wieder einschleicht.
Dennoch wird aber niemand mehr genötigt,sich diesem unnötigem
Prüfungsprozedere,samt der(für viele) nicht geringen Kosten und Mühen zu unterziehen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Hechtkiller2009

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

[edit by Thomas9904: Solche pauschalisierte Äußerungen wollen wir defintiv nicht haben - das ist klar und bekannt und wird im Wiederhoungsfalle auch mit einer Verwarnung geahndet]


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> So wird eine begrenzte Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen,für das einzelne Gewässer,die naheliegenste und einfachste Möglichkeit dazu sein.Und wenn auch im Einzelfall mit
> Wartelisten gearbeitet werden muss.Wobei es aber leider wieder einen erhöhten Verwaltungsaufwand geben wird und sich so die Bürokratie wieder einschleicht.



Eben - es könne nicht mehr Angler ans Wasser als Scheine ausgegeben werden: Und das liegt schlicht in der Hand der Bewirtschafter...

Einen größeren Aufwand sehe ich da aber wirklich nicht, man braucht ja nur die entsprechende Menge an Scheinen festlegen, wenn die weg sind, sind sie halt weg...


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn es aber nur darum geht,die Zahl der Angler auf ein gewässererträgliches
> Maß zu bringen,so gibt es dafür doch etliche Instrumentarien.
> So wird eine begrenzte Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen,für das einzelne Gewässer,die naheliegenste und einfachste Möglichkeit dazu sein.Und wenn auch im Einzelfall mit
> Wartelisten gearbeitet werden muss.Wobei es aber leider wieder einen erhöhten Verwaltungsaufwand geben wird und sich so die Bürokratie wieder einschleicht.
> Dennoch wird aber niemand mehr genötigt,sich diesem unnötigem
> Prüfungsprozedere,samt der(für viele) nicht geringen Kosten und Mühen zu unterziehen!



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Dann will ich die Mods in den Anglerforen sehen wie sie  Herr der Lage werden wollen wenn es zum Jahresanfang heisst:

*|director:Kartenausgabe

*und vormals zahlende Aufbaustundenleistende Angler keine abkriegen.

:r  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Sry aber ich sehe wie damals schon in genau dieser Sache ein echtes Problem und keine Vereinfachung...

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ist bei uns teilweise schon so, dass Jahreskarten, Monats-, Wochen- und Tageskarten begrenzt sind. 
Funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@Olek,Die Aufbaustundenleistenden Vereinsangler haben,doch sowieso ihre durch Vereinszugehörigkeit bedingte Angelberechtigung und wenn nicht,wäre es ja auch kein 
Problem diese,z.B. über Nachweis der Arbeitsstunden,bei der Kartenausgabe zu bevorzugen.
Für eine solche Maßnahme wir wohl auch jeder ein Einsehen haben!
Ich glaube es geht bei dem zu erwartenden Ansturm,doch eher um die nicht organisierten
Angler.

Taxidermist


----------



## Onkel Tom

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@ Thomas

Ich verstehe natürlich deine Argumente. Eine höhere Anzahl Angler verhilft uns allen hier zu einer "kräftigeren Stimme" gegenüber anderen "Interessengemeinschaften".

Wichtig wäre mir dabei dann aber eben, dass es sich auch um Angler handelt und nicht um Menschen, die einfach mal die Rute auswerfen und warten was da kommen möge, weil es eben einfach so möglich ist.

Jemand der einen Fischereischein durch eine Prüfung erworben hat, ist nicht zwingend ein besserer Angler oder gar weiserer Mensch, als jemand, der ohne den Schein angelt. Er zeigt mir jedoch, das er sich mit seinem Hobby beschäftigt, lernen will und das er dafür bereit ist, sich weiter zu entwickeln. 

Anders ausgedrückt, ich möchte nicht, dass mich ein "Angler" ohne Fischereischein öffentlich vertritt, ganz einfach weil ich ihm unterstelle, das er es nicht kann oder will. Andernfalls hätte er den Schein. Angler sollten Angler vertreten und Angler haben den Schein (meine Meinung).

Was das zusammengehen von DAV und VDSF angeht, so bin ich reichlich skeptisch, wie das wohl funktionieren sollte. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, sind die Ansichten und Ausrichtungen beider Vereine sehr unterschiedlich. 

Während es hier im Osten (DAV) einen riesigen "Gewässerpool" gibt, den jedes DAV-Mitglied frei nach Gusto beangeln kann, scheint mir der VDSF mehr aus vielen kleinen Vereinen zu bestehen, welche jeweils "eigene" Gewässer besitzt, die nur (mit Ausnahme von Gastkarten) von den jeweiligen Mitgliedern des Vereins beangelt werden dürfen. 

Eine Zusammenführung beider großer Vereine würde wohl zwingend erforderlich machen, das sich beide Seiten aufeinander zu bewegen. Doch wie soll das aussehen? 

- Alle Mitglieder des neue gegründeten "gesamtsdeutschen" Angelverbandes dürfen in allen Gewässern des neuen Vereins angeln. (DAV-Modell)

Da höre ich jetzt schon das Geschrei der ehemaligen VDSF Mitglieder, wenn die schön gepflegten Refugien mancher VDSF Vereine von den ehemals DAV Mitgliedern "geplündert" werden.

- Aufteilung aller Gewässer des neu gegründeten "gesamtsdeutschen" Angelverbandes in kleine örtliche "Teilvereine" mit langen Wartelisten, hohen Aufnahmegebühren, eine Hand voll Gastkarten usw. (VDSF-Modell)

Da höre ich nun wieder das Geschrei der ehemaligen DAV-Mitglieder, die es einfach nicht einsehen wollen, soooo viele Geld für etwas zu zahlen, das sie jahrelang viel günstiger haben konnten.

Falls ich das ganze etwas zu spitz formuliert habe, korrigiert mich ruhig. Doch genau das ist es, was ich mir dabei leider vorstellen könnte.

Sorry, ging jetzt ein wenig vom Thema weg.

Man ihr schreibt aber schnell, da muss ich doch gleich noch etwas hinzufügen.

Das begrenzen von Erlaubniskarten für die Gewässer ist sicher eine Möglichkeit für Vereine die über eigene Gewässer verfügen (VDSF). Hier im Osten (DAV) ist dies jedoch gar nicht möglich, ohne die Grundprinzipien des DAV zu annullieren.


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

@onkel tom,in dem von dir oben beschriebenen Gewässerkomplex (30 000ha),wäre es doch
möglich die Kartenmenge zu begrenzen und die angagierten Angler (Arbeitsleistung mit
Nachweis!),oder auch nach Alterszugehörigkeit,damit nicht etwa Opas/Behinderte erst noch schuften müssen,um an den Vorzugsschein zu kommen,bei der Ausgabe zu bevorzugen.
Vielleicht sogar noch die Scheine für diese Gruppe zu verbilligen.
Und wer dann immer noch keinen Schein kriegt"Warteliste"!


Taxidermist


----------



## Ollek

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Als Knirps hatte ich jedenfalls nen DAV-Ausweis mit Raubfischmarke ohne irgendeine Prüfung. Ob da noch im höheren Alter (14,16,18?) irgendwas nachzuweisen gewesen wäre, weiß ich auch nicht.



Moin Spezie
Wir mussten für Raubfisch noch eine Prüfung ablegen, allerdings nicht so umfangreich wie heute. (ab 14 Jahren, bzw. nach einem Jahr Mitgliedschaft im Verein)

Der Umgang mit der Angel war denen damals wichtiger.  
Wir haben den ganzen Tag gecastet, weshalb dieser Sport auch grade in der DDR damals sehr verbreitet war.

Und wie es dann so war nach der Wende aufgehört mit Angeln (ja es gab danach Zeiten da hab ich Angler für |supergri |clown: gehalten)
Und Scheine und Nachweise verloren und im Zuge der Erneuerung des Fischereigesetzes alles neu gemacht.

Gruss


----------



## Flo_97209

*AW: Unterschriftenaktion gegen Angelschein*

|good:




Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum der Angelschein bzw. die Prüfung zu negativ gesehen wird.
> 
> Sich mit der Materie seines Hobbys etwas intensiver auseinander zu setzen, vertiefte Einblicke usw. zu bekommen, sind in der Beliebigkeit und der Oberflächlichkeit des Zeitgeistes wohl nicht mehr erwünscht.
> 
> Ich habe im Kurs nette und interessante und auch spannende Std. mit Gleichgesinnten gehabt.
> Viele Kontakte habe ich heute noch und dadurch Einblicke in andere Gewässer, Vereine usw.
> 
> Urlaub mußte ich nicht dafür opfern, kenne auch keinen, der das machen mußte.
> Vielleicht ist das ja außerhalb von Bayern oder München anders. Hier gab und gibt es Abendkurse, Samtsagskurse und Sonntagskurse ... je nach individueller Zeitmöglichkeit kann man dann die Stunden dorthin legen, wo gerade ein Zeitfenster in der Woche ist ...



Hallo allerseits,

die Prüfung ist doch in ihrem bisherigen Umfang (kenne nur die in Bayern) ein Lacher!
Man lernt ein paar Schonzeiten auswendig, weiß, dass man nicht mit Drilling und Kartoffel auf Friedfische angeln darf und schon darf man sich in voller Montur ans Wasser setzen.
Viele gewässerökologische Zusammenhänge werden vollkommen außer Acht gelassen, Hauptsache man kann einen Fisch waidgerecht töten nachdem man ihn über die Steinpackung gezerrt hat. Ich glaube, dass die Anglerschaft weniger Probleme mit schwarzen Schafen hätte die unser Bild in der Öffentlichkeit beschmutzen, wenn man den Umfang der Fischereiprüfung auch nur annähernd auf den der Jägerprüfung erhöhen würde. Die Interessierten würden sich mit Spaß der Sache annehmen und die, die das ganze eh nicht interessiert, würden endlich zu Hause bleiben.
Wenn ich sehe wie bei uns am Main mit den Fischen umgegangen wird und welche Fische die Leute (unwissentlich?!) als Köderfisch verwenden, möchte ich gar nicht wissen, wie es hier ganz ohne die Fischereiprüfung zugehen würde. Ich bin wirklich kein Freund von unnützen Reglementierungen die den Menschen auch noch den letzten Funken Eigenverantwortung nehmen, aber anscheinend sind diese in der heutigen Zeit leider bitter nötig.

Gruß

Flo


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mit wem bitte sollen denn die meißten Kiddys ans Wasser, wenn sie nicht zufällig einen " geprüften " Angler in der Familie oder im engeren Freundeskreis haben ? Selbst die heutigen Jungangler mit Jugendfischereischein haben ja schon enorme Probleme, einen erwachsenen Angler zu finden, der sie mitnimmt.




Liegt zwar schon ein paar Seiten zurück aber wollte auch mal was dazu sagen. Ich finde  du hast damit vollkommen recht. Ich habe den Schein im März dieses Jahre gemacht. Davor hatte ich für kurze Zeit den Jugendschein. Den habe ich nur geholt, weil der Angelverein Königsangeln hatte und ich auch mal meinen Wurm baden wollte. Aber jetzt ratet mal wie oft ich danach noch damit angeln war. Genau kein einziges Mal. In meiner Familie angelt halt keiner und im Freundeskreis auch nicht. Da konnte ich nichts machen und mich mal auf die gemeinsamen angelttermine vom verein aus freuen, die damals leider viel zu selten waren.


----------



## tomek-gti

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*

Ich bin gegen den Schein. Ob ich nun ne Prüfung hinlege die eh jeder besteht oder nicht.
Jedes mal bezahlen wenn man ans Wasser will und gut. Wer nicht will, oder es nicht ernst nimmt lässt es einfach. Totzdem kontrollieren ob alle kein Scheiss machen!!!!!
Nur weil ich den Schein habe, heisst ja nicht das ich ordentlich mit der Natur umgehe.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



tomek-gti schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen den Schein. Ob ich nun ne Prüfung hinlege die eh jeder besteht oder nicht.
> Jedes mal bezahlen wenn man ans Wasser will und gut. Wer nicht will, oder es nicht ernst nimmt lässt es einfach. Totzdem kontrollieren ob alle kein Scheiss machen!!!!!
> Nur weil ich den Schein habe, heisst ja nicht das ich ordentlich mit der Natur umgehe.



Hey,

Teilweise Zustimmung. Natürlich ist duch das erlangen des Scheines auf keinen Fall der ordentliche Umgang mit der Natur vorprogrammiert. Das ist gar keine Frage. Wenn es keinen Schein gäbe, wären Kontrollen sicherlich sinnvoll, aber mit was für Strafen will man denn kommen, wenn der Kontrollierte sich nicht ordnugsgemäß verhält. Wo kein Schein ist, kann man auch keinen Abnehmen. Und Geldstrafen per Gesetzestext ist doch auch mehr als kompliziert und sicherlich nicht angebracht. Und diese Prüfung besteht nicht jeder. Sonst würden wir noch viel mehr Angler haben.
Die Prüfung hat schon seinen Sinn.

Jedoch finde ich es unfair, wenn von Leuten eine Prüfung abverlangt wird, die zum Beispiel noch nicht lange in Deutschland leben und mit den Fachchinesischen Prüfungsfragen wirklich zu Kämpfen haben. In meinem Angelkurs waren sicherlich 1/4 Russen. Ein Großteil von denen konnte sehr gut Deutsch. Sogar besser, als manch Deutscher den ich kenne...
Aber der eine oder andere scheitert womöglich einzig und alleine an der deutschen Sprache. Und sowas finde ich wirklich schade.#d

Aber im gesamten, bin ich für den Schein. Sonst würde ja jeder dahergelaufene **** angeln gehen.#c


----------



## Carp-MV

*AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*



> Es kommt doch auch keiner auf die Idee den Führerschein fürs Auto in  Frage zu stellen, obwohl einige sicherlich keinen Schein bräuchten, weil  sie auch so gut fahren können. Da reicht es eben auch nicht nur die  Regeln zu kennen!


*Eine alter Beitrag aus dem Jahre 2009, aber trotzdem muss ich diesen mal beantworten und damit diesen Thread aus der versenkung holen, man verzeihe es mir!*

Richtig keiner hinterfragt den Führerschein, aber trotzdem muss man nicht zwangsläufig mit allen einverstanden sein was diesen betrifft.
Ich zum beispiel habe im Jahre 2000 das erste mal einen Führerschein gemacht für die Klasse A1 (leicht Motorräder max. 125er). Bisher alles gut und schön, dann im Jahre 2001 genau ein Jahr später für das PKW, auch bisher alles OK!
Nun im Jahre 2003 machte ich den LKW Lappen für die Klassen C,CE und so weiter und so fort, nun erkläre mir mal einer warum ich einen 40Tonnen LKW fahren darf, aber zum beispiel kein vernünftiges Motorrad? Noch mal zu Info bis 125er darf ich und riesen 40Tonnen Sattelzug LKW´s auch, aber dank des Staat BRD mit seinen Prüfungswahn und der Geldgeilheit die normalen Motorräder nicht.
Will mir ernsthaft einer erzählen das ich nicht in der Lage bin dieses größere Motorrad zu beherrschen oder ohne weitere Prüfung eine Gefahr damit bin auf der Straße? *Schwachsinn!!!!* #q
Also kommt mir bloß keiner mehr mit dem Vergleich zum Führerschein oder sowas.

*Das war jetzt ein bisschen OT*, aber genauso ist es auch ein bisschen beim Fischereischein, alles Geldgier ohne sich wirklich darüber Gedanken zumachen. 
Es werden sinnlose Gründe genannt warum man diesen benötigt aber eigentlich ist es blödsinn!
Angeln kann jeder Dummkopf, wenn er wirklich Interesse daran hat wird er auch zum ordentlichen Angler, egal ob Prüfung oder ohne.
*Deshalb weg mit dieser bekloppten Prüfung!!!*




> Ich habe meinen Schein - warum soll ich da groß dagegen halten, wenn  ich selber nicht mehr betroffen bin - egoistisch, aber so isses! -->


Ehrlichkeit währt am längsten, genau aus diesen Grund sind auch die meisten dagegen diese Prüfung abzuschaffen.


Gruß Andy


----------



## dkong

klempi schrieb:


> *AW: Fischereischein abschaffen!*
> 
> hallo
> 
> ja wir hamburger sind schon die gearschten mit den 5 euro aber der angelschein muss sein..........wenn ich denn mal mit meinem boot auf der bille unterwechs bin und sehe die ganzen  osteuropäischen mitbürger die sich n wolf angeln mit 4 gefüllten plastiktüten voller brassen und rotaugen (ich habe mal einen gefragt was er damit will???? antort in schlechten deutsch "verpiss dich" das doch toll)  und die tüte noch am leben ist dann kommt mir die galle hoch und nun stellt euch vor es gäbe keinen angelschein mehr.....dann mal prost dann fliegen wohl auch bald handgranaten........grins
> 
> ich finde die kontollen müssten auf jedenfall verstärkt werden und der angelschein sollte nicht an jedem ausgegeben werden der nur so eine kleine prüfung abgelegt hat
> 
> 
> ich habe es sogar schon erlebt wie einer von einer 4 meter hohen brücke aus geangelt hat und der hatte bestimmt keinen angelschein.........
> 
> mfg björn


verpiss dich ist Rumänisches Wort für Hallo und Tschüss . 
Nein Ernshaft Ich hätte die Polizei Gerufen oder dem Knilch die Tüten weggenommen und die Fische wieder freigelassen . 

Und wäre er so dumm und hätte dich dann Angegriffen wäre er vor Gericht gelandet und hätte neben Körperverletzung noch ne Strafe wegen illegaler Fischerei bekommen


----------



## Minimax

dkong schrieb:


> verpiss dich ist Rumänisches Wort für Hallo und Tschüss .
> Nein Ernshaft Ich hätte die Polizei Gerufen oder dem Knilch die Tüten weggenommen und die Fische wieder freigelassen .
> 
> Und wäre er so dumm und hätte dich dann Angegriffen wäre er vor Gericht gelandet und hätte neben Körperverletzung noch ne Strafe wegen illegaler Fischerei bekommen



Tja,
nach 15 Jahren wär er aber nun sicher raus ausm Knast. toller Erstlingspost übrigens, dkong, in diesem Sinne,
Hallo und Tschüss,
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel

Also , ich hatte mir hier mal einige Beiträge durchgelesen und bin der Meinung, es wird teilweise die Fischerprüfung mit dem Fischereischein verwechselt .
Die Fischerprüfung halte ich persönlich für eine gute Sache obwohl es andere Länder gibt wie zB Holland, dort wird ohne Prüfung sehr waidgerecht gefischt, trotzdem halte ich die Prüfung für sinnvoll. 

Der Fischereischein ist auf jeden Fall Wichtig, da der Berechtigte ja irgendwie registriert sein muss und sich dementsprechend, dann auch ausweißen kann! 
Die damit außer in Niedersachsen verbundene Abgabe ist Ansichtssache ? Muss allerdings sagen, 10 Euro im Jahr ist wirklich nicht viel! Da gebe ich in der Woche mehr für Köder aus meistens. 

Viel kritischer stehe ich dem Sportfischerpass ( = Verbandsausweiß ) gegenüber!  
Nicht selten bekommt ein Gastangler nur eine Gastkarte wenn er Inhaber dieses grünen Papieres ist, teilweise wird die Schikane noch auf die Spitze getrieben, wenn die Spinnfischer oder Fliegenfischerprüfung eingetragen sein muss. 

Dann gibt es noch die Berechtigungskarten ,denke mal darüber muss man nicht diskutieren, dem jänigen von dem man die Fische mit nach Hause nimmt und der sich ums Gewässer kümmert, braucht Geld dafür um dies zu tun können. 


LG


----------



## Orothred

Leichenschänderei hier


----------



## Jürgen57

Ich habe mit 12 Jahren das Angel angefangen.Da hat man das Angeln von Opa und Vater etc.
gelernt.Da wusste noch keiner was eine Fichereiprüfung war.Wie die Angelprüfunur Pflicht wurde
Habe ich die viele Jahre später nachgeholt.Ich glaube ich bin dadurch bestimmt kein besserer
Angler geworden.Die Angelprüfung ist für mich so unnütz wie ein Geschwür auf einem Ar...
Angel lernt man am Wasser und nicht auf der Schulbank


----------



## Orothred

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit 12 Jahren das Angel angefangen.Da hat man das Angeln von Opa und Vater etc.
> gelernt.Da wusste noch keiner was eine Fichereiprüfung war.Wie die Angelprüfunur Pflicht wurde
> Habe ich die viele Jahre später nachgeholt.Ich glaube ich bin dadurch bestimmt kein besserer
> Angler geworden.Die Angelprüfung ist für mich so unnütz wie ein Geschwür auf einem Ar...
> Angel lernt man am Wasser und nicht auf der Schulbank



Auto fahren lernt man auf der Straße und nicht in der Fahrschule. Lass uns doch einfach die Führerscheinprüfung abschaffen.....

Denk da vielleicht nochmal drüber nach?


----------



## Kochtopf

Wenn ich gucke wie sich einige ZunftbrüderInnen verhalten bin ich der Meinung, dass der Zugang zum angeln noch zu niedrigschwellig ist


----------



## Jürgen57

Dann müsste auch bei der Prüfung auch am Wasser geprüft werden,und nicht nur
ne Rute zusammenbauen.Und da mus mann meistens nur die Teile richtig auf den Tisch legen.
War bei mir so, und ich habe es noch nie von anderen Anglern anders gehört.
Also,wenn schon eine Prüfung dann auch richtig mit allem pipapo.Theorie auf der
Schulbank und Praxis am Wasser.
@Orothred  Eben Theorie und Praxis.
Das ist das Problem,ich darf eine Prüfung machen ohne Überhaupt mal geangelt zu haben.
Ich darf auch keine Fahrprüfung machen ohne mal Autogefahren zu sein.

Wenn ich nich Autofahren kann und fahre Töte ich warscheinlich Menschen
Wenn ich nicht Angel kann was ist dann???????


----------



## Orothred

Trotzdem kann niemand nach den paar Fahrstunden Auto fahren.

Genau so wie niemand nach ein paar Praxiseinweisungen angeln kann.

Also ist nach deiner Logik nach wie vor beides hinfällig.....


----------



## Andal

Mit der Prüfungs- und Scheinpflicht ist es wie mit den Grundeln und den Sonnenbarschen. Wir haben sie, wir werden sie nicht mehr los, aber wir werden damit leben können!


----------



## Professor Tinca

Orothred schrieb:


> Genau so wie niemand nach ein paar Praxiseinweisungen angeln kann.



Doch, klar.
Ein paarmal zugucken reicht um die ersten Versuche zu machen.
So ging das tausende Jahre bis jemand dachte man muss da einen Riegel vorschieben.


----------



## sprogoe

Orothred schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann niemand nach den paar Fahrstunden Auto fahren.
> 
> Blödsinn,
> als ich mich vor 52 Jahren in der Fahrschule anmelden wollte, ließ mich mein Bruder ans Steuer seines Autos.
> Nach ca. 7 km Schwarzfahrens meinte er: "steig aus, du kannst fahren".
> dem ansprechend habe ich nach 7 Fahrstunden die Prüfung gemacht.


----------



## Waller Michel

Die Prüfung ist ja nicht als Schikane gedacht!  Sondern um ein Grundmaß von Wissen zu vermitteln für Leute ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse!  Die Leute, die schon viele Vorkenntnisse besitzen, schaffen die Prüfung ohnehin mit nur wenig lernen, denken jedenfalls die Meisten. 
Ich hatte früher ,nebenberuflich und auch als Hobby Vorbereitungskurse mit abgehalten. 
Da kamen teilweise Leute die noch von früher den Fischereischein hatten und dann für einen Vereinsbeitrit die Prüfung brauchten. 
Die sind nicht selten ins Schwitzen gekommen. Auf der anderen Seite wiederum kamen Leute ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse, die intensive gelernt hatten und anschließend die Prüfung mit Bravour absolviert hatten. 
Ich möchte nur mal eines von vielen Beispielen geben warum die Prüfung wichtig ist : Man kann keine Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße einhalten, geschweige denn einen ganzjährig geschützten Fisch erkennen, wenn man nicht richtig in der Lage ist, einen Fisch zu bestimmen. 
Selbst viele Angler mit Prüfung stehen nicht selten am Wasser und wissen nicht was Sie da am Haken haben. 
Dies ist mir immer wieder in einem anderen Forum aufgefallen, wo es darum ging, ein Bild vom gefangenen Fisch vorzustellen und wo er gefangen wurde .Gut 20 % der Fische werden dort falsch bestimmt. 
In Ländern wo C&R zum guten Ton gehört ,ist das nicht ganz so relevant, bei deutschen Gesetzen jedoch unheimlich wichtig! 
Es gibt noch viel mehr Beispiele, wo eine Prüfung mit Vorbereitung Sinn ergibt. 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf

Das glaube ich nicht, dass ein Schlammpeitzger durch den Anus atmen kann hat nun bspw wirklich nicht viel mit angeln zu tun


----------



## geomas

Ich finde das System „Prüfung als Voraussetzung für den Schein” ist mit der Einführung des Touristenfischereischeines komplett unlogisch geworden.

PS: Mal recht deutlich - „Verlogen” ist diese Praxis meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Punktlandung, Georg!


----------



## Meefo 46

Moin Für mich ist das ein Sachkunde Nachweis der mich zum Angeln und Fische Töten befähigt.Ob man es wirklich kann zeigt wie immer das Leben.

Für mich müssten aber auch alle anderen (Politiker ganz vorne )einen Sachkunde Nachweis erbringen ,was das wirkliche Leben aber auch zeigt .


----------



## JottU

geomas schrieb:


> Ich finde das System „Prüfung als Voraussetzung für den Schein” ist mit der Einführung des Touristenfischereischeines komplett unlogisch geworden.
> 
> PS: Mal recht deutlich - „Verlogen” ist diese Praxis meiner Meinung nach.



Bei uns hier ja auch total unlogisch. Prüfung und Fischereischein nur nötig für angeln auf Raubfische.
Was das für ein Mehrwissen erfordert, das hierfür die Prüfung /Schein erforderlich sind  erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf

JottU schrieb:


> Bei uns hier ja auch total unlogisch. Prüfung und Fischereischein nur nötig für angeln auf Raubfische.
> Was das für ein Mehrwissen erfordert, das hierfür die Prüfung /Schein erforderlich sind  erschließt sich mir nicht.


Sind eben im Gegensatz zu weissfischen kein 'Schüttgut'... wenn die angelprüfung nur der Sachkundenachweis ist  ein Wirbeltieren töten zu können müssten konsequenterweise Jäger, Metzger und die meisten Köche ohne Schein angeln dürfen. Fänd ich persönlich ok


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



geomas schrieb:


> PS: Mal recht deutlich - „Verlogen” ist diese Praxis meiner Meinung nach.



Geh mal nach Brandenburg. Da braucht man zum Angeln auf Friedfisch werder Prüfung noch Fischereischein.

Raubfischangler brauchen aber beides.

Klingt jetzt auch nicht gerade logisch für mich.

Sorry, da waren meine Vorposter schneller. 

Warum z.B. ne Schleie weniger wert sein soll als ein Barsch kann ich aber immer noch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Meine beiden Söhne haben im Alter von vier bzw fünf Jahren in Dänemark mit dem Angeln begonnen und konnten mit sechs die wichtigsten Knoten /Montagen selbständig binden.... 
Als sie dann später ihre Vorbereitungskurse für die Prüfung besuchten, kamen natürlich etliche Fragen bezüglich "deutscher Vorgehensweise und Normen" auf;
Meine Standardantwort war-

Die wollen das halt so- anders kommste nicht an den Lappen. Mach das einfach und vergiss das hinterher wieder und angle wie du es gelernt hast.... Die haben nie Probleme am Wasser bekommen


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> und angle wie du es gelernt hast.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass nicht jeder Angler einen "Lehrer" hat.

Ich war der einzige in der Familie und Nachbarschaft, der geangelt hat. 

Das praktische Angeln musste ich mir nach der Prüfung weitgehend selber beibringen. In unserer Jugendgruppe wurde nur Casting trainiert. Nur 1 x im Jahr gab es nen Angelausflug.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Genau dort liegt für mich der Hase im Pfeffer - wenn es wirklich darum geht, Leuten Fertigkeiten zu vermitteln und "fertige Angler" ans Wasser zu lassen- dann gehören (schon allein der Glaubwürdigkeit halber) Praxisanteile zur "Ausbildung" dazu


----------



## Lajos1

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das praktische Angeln musste ich mir nach der Prüfung weitgehend selber beibringen. In unserer Jugendgruppe wurde nur Casting trainiert. Nur 1 x im Jahr gab es nen Angelausflug.



Hallo,

bei uns durfte man damals als Jugendlicher die ersten zwei Jahre nicht allein fischen. Was ich aber im Hinthinein als Vorteil sah, ich fischte mit verschiedenen  erwachsenen Anglern und da lernte man auch das Angeln gründlich und bekam auch viele Tricks etc. gezeigt. Nach zwei Jahren und Ablegen der Verbandsprüfung (bei mir 1962) durfte ich dann alleine zum Angeln.
Du weisst ja, bei uns gab es als Jugendarbeit auch nur Casting, Casting und nochmals Casting, hieß damals noch Turnierwerfen. Hatte aber auch den Vorteil, dass viele von uns schon frühzeitig das Spinn- und auch das Fliegenfischen (letzteres nur einige) praktizierten, da wir wurftechnisch schon gut drauf waren.
War eine spaßige Zeit damals.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> bei uns durfte man damals als Jugendlicher die ersten zwei Jahre nicht allein fischen



Ich musste warten bis 18 war um ohne erwachsene Begleitung ans Wasser zu dürfen.

Ich bin dann meist mit dem Fahrrad die Gewässer abgefahren, in der Hoffnung jemand zu finden, der als "Aufsicht" fungiert.

Die meisten wollten aber ihre Ruhe haben und haben gesagt:  " o.k. setz dich da drüben hin und stör mich nicht."  Viel Anleitung gab es da nicht.

Und ehrlich gesagt, so einige "Aufsichten" hätten nicht wirklich als Vorbild getaugt.

Ich hab damals relativ viel aus deutschen und englischsprachigen Fachzeitschriften gelernt.  

Auch wie man mit Fischen umgeht, die wieder zurückgesetzt werden sollen.  Da waren uns die Briten und Nordamerikaner meilenweit voraus.


----------



## hanzz

Orothred schrieb:


> Auto fahren lernt man auf der Straße und nicht in der Fahrschule. Lass uns doch einfach die Führerscheinprüfung abschaffen.....
> 
> Denk da vielleicht nochmal drüber nach?


Äpfel und Birnen


----------



## Andal

hanzz schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen


Noch ein paar Zwetschgen und du hast eine prima Basis für einen Obstler. 

Ich habe den Schein seinerzeit gemacht, weil anders kein Fischen drin war. Heute ist das auch nicht anders. Und so wird es auch bleiben. Ich bin auch gar nicht traurig darüber, denn wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ohne jeder Hinz und Kunz halt mal eben auch Fischen spielen kann. Das erfreut mich nicht so sehr. So üppig und unkaputtbar sind unsere Gewässer auch nicht. Wir leben eben NICHT in Skandinavien, oder den USA.

Stellt euch nur mal vor, man würde alles von jetzt auf gleich abschaffen. Wohin dann mit den ganzen ach so wichtigen Funktionern? Das kann man deren Familien wirklich nicht antun, wenn die schlagartig keine Beschäftigung mehr hätten und zu Hause mit ihrer Wichtigkeit alle in den Wahnsinn treiben würden!


----------



## Dorschbremse

Also tendierst du zu Reformen, die dem derzeitigen Procedere die Sinnhaftigkeit und Glaubwürdigkeit zurück geben?


----------



## Andal

Ich tendiere zu gar nix. Ich hab ja meinen Schein und meine Tendenzen würden eh kaum was ändern. Im Gegentum. Ich bin mit dem Status Quo recht zufrieden. Wir sind jetzt wie viele Angler? 4 Mios, oder so? Ich hab keinen Bock, dass sich diese Zahl um 4 Mios an Vandalen erhöht. Ja, ich bin ein alter Egoist. Aber ich stehe dazu!


----------



## fishhawk

Andal schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt wie viele Angler? 4 Mios,



Hallo,

laut BMEL ca. 1,7 Mio Fischereischeininhaber, davon dürften die meisten eine Prüfung haben.

Mich interessiert mehr, wie das Verhältnis Angler pro Hektar in meiner Gegend ist.

In Bayern ist das ja durch die Behörden gedeckelt. Dort wo ich angle, komme ich ne nach Gewässer trotzdem so auf 6 - 10.

Wird in MVP wahrscheinlich umgekehrt sein.



Andal schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin ein alter Egoist. Aber ich stehe dazu!



Ich auch. Es liegt nicht in meinem Interesse, dass jeder der grad Laune hat ohne großen Aufwand an jedem Gewässer mal die Angel reinhalten darf.
Besonders nicht an solchen, wo ich selber unterwegs bin.

Ob die Prüfungen in der jetzigen Form das Gelbe vom Ei sind, weiß ich nicht. Angeln ohne Sachkundenachweis würde m.E. aber auch den Angelgegnern aus der Naturschutz- und Tierrechtsszene zusätzliche Munition liefern.


----------



## Dorschbremse

Is n Statement! 

Und Ja- Vandalen braucht niemand am Wasser! Die bereits vorhandenen sind völlig ausreichend..... wenn ich allein daran denke, wie oft ich meinen Hund aus weggeworfener Schnur habe schneiden müssen..... oder was ich regelmäßig vom Angelplatz mitnehme, ohne es zuvor mitgebracht zu haben.... 

Nein, das halte ich nicht für Egoismus - negative Erfahrungen /Erlebnisse widern einen nicht nur an- sie prägen auch.


----------



## Lajos1

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich musste warten bis 18 war um ohne erwachsene Begleitung ans Wasser zu dürfen.
> 
> Ich bin dann meist mit dem Fahrrad die Gewässer abgefahren, in der Hoffnung jemand zu finden, der als "Aufsicht" fungiert.
> 
> Die meisten wollten aber ihre Ruhe haben und haben gesagt:  " o.k. setz dich da drüben hin und stör mich nicht."  Viel Anleitung gab es da nicht.
> 
> Und ehrlich gesagt, so einige "Aufsichten" hätten nicht wirklich als Vorbild getaugt.
> 
> .



Hallo,

die Regelung mit der Verbandsprüfung und allein Fischen (nach 2 Jahren) galt, glaube ich, auch nur bis 1970. Damals bekam man den Jugendfischereischein auch frühestens mit 12 Jahren. Dann kam die staatliche Fischerprüfung und damit auch andere Regelungen. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme (frei nach Oberstaatsanwalt Hans Sachs), dass Du erst nach 1970 das Angeln anfingst?
Ich habe mit meinen "Ausfischts-Ausbildern" Glück gehabt. Ich fischte bestimmt mit so 25 bis 30 verschiedenen Anglern in den 2 Jahren und da war kein einziger richtiger Depp dabei. Im Gegenteil, einige würde ich schon als Koryphäen bezeichnen welche bereitwillig dem Jungspund zeigten wie es ging. Habe damals viel profitiert. Zumindest als Ansitzangler war ich da dann fit. Einer war ein recht Strenger, der hat einen schon auch mal etwas zusammengeschissen. Aber gerade der zeigte mir auch wirklich viel und setzte einen auch mal an einen aussichtsreichen Platz. Beim Gewässerlesen habe ich da viel von dem gelernt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dorschbremse

fishhawk schrieb:


> Angeln ohne Sachkundenachweis würde m.E. aber auch den Angelgegnern aus der Naturschutz- und Tierrechtsszene zusätzliche Munition liefern.




Das müsste sich ja irgendwie bestätigen bzw widerlegen lassen - es gibt ja Bekanntlich Bundesländer mit liberaler Haltung bzw mit Tourischein... bislang habe ich nichts reißerisches der Presse entnehmen können.

Gibt es irgendwelche Daten /Erhebungen von irgendwelchen Organisationen /Behörden in diesem Zusammenhang?


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,

wenn man montags an Gewässern entlang geht, merkt man oft, ob die von Vereinen bewirtschaftet werden oder allgemein zugänglich sind.

Aber ob das was mit der Fischerprüfung zu tun hat???


----------



## fishhawk

Lajos1 schrieb:


> dass Du erst nach 1970 das Angeln anfingst?



So ist es.

Ich hab mit 12 angefangen und mit 14 die Prüfung gemacht, ab 16 hatte ich den staatlichen Fischereischein ohne Begleitung.

In den Verbandsgewässern hätte ich von Verbandsseite aus auch schon ab 16 alleine angeln dürfen, aber der Verein hat es mir verboten.

Ich durfte bis 18 auch nur mit einer Rute fischen, obwohl in den Verbandsgewässern auch zwei erlaubt waren.

Damals musste man als Jungangler schon starke Nerven haben.


----------



## Lajos1

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn man montags an Gewässern entlang geht, merkt man oft, ob die von Vereinen bewirtschaftet werden oder allgemein zugänglich sind.
> 
> Aber ob das was mit der Fischerprüfung zu tun hat???



Hallo,

eher nicht. Aber Vereinsmitglieder sind halt besser zu sanktionieren, wenn sich die aufführen. Bei einem Tageskartennehmer, der bekommt allenfalls keine Karte mehr und das wars. Ein Vereinsmitglied kann da z. B. mit einer Sperre o.Ä. belegt werden.
Ist auch mit der Grund, dass man allgemein zurückhaltender geworden ist im Hinblick auf die Ausgabe von Gastkarten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das müsste sich ja irgendwie bestätigen bzw widerlegen lassen



Lieber keine schlafenden Hunde wecken.

Ich habe aber bei öffentlichen Diskussionen von Vertretern der Anglerinteressen   schon häufig das Argument gehört, dass Angler eben ne Ausbildung und nen Sachkundenachweis haben. Finde ich auch durchaus stichhaltig, schon im Hinblick auf das TSCHG und die Schlachtverordnung.


----------



## Lajos1

fishhawk schrieb:


> So ist es.
> 
> Ich hab mit 12 angefangen und mit 14 die Prüfung gemacht, ab 16 hatte ich den staatlichen Fischereischein ohne Begleitung.
> 
> In den Verbandsgewässern hätte ich von Verbandsseite aus auch schon ab 16 alleine angeln dürfen, aber der Verein hat es mir verboten.
> 
> Ich durfte bis 18 auch nur mit einer Rute fischen, obwohl in den Verbandsgewässern auch zwei erlaubt waren.
> 
> Damals musste man als Jungangler schon starke Nerven haben.



Hallo,

das mit einer Rute hatten wir auch, allerdings zahlte bei uns der Jugendliche damals auch nur etwa ein Viertel des Erwachsenenbeitrags; insofern konnte man schon damit leben. Allerdings hätte Dir Dein Verein nicht etwas verbieten können, was der Gesetzgeber erlaubt hat - aber welcher Jugendliche hätte sich damals mit der Vorstandschaft anlegen wollen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk

Lajos1 schrieb:


> allerdings zahlte bei uns der Jugendliche damals auch nur etwa ein Viertel des Erwachsenenbeitrags



Mein Kumpel wurde erst in der zweiten Jahreshälfte 18, ich hatte meinen Erwachsenenschein schon. Er hatte dann die Wahl, entweder den vollen Jahresbeitrag für Erwachsene zu berappen oder seinen Jugenderlaubnisschein mit Begleitung zu behalten.

Hat sich dann für letzteres entschieden. So oft wie in diesem Jahr waren seitdem nicht mehr gemeinsam angeln.

Da hat es die Jugend heutzutage viel einfacher. Ab 14 allein mit voller Rutenzahl zum ermäßigten Tarif.

So ändern sich die Zeiten.

Wird mittlerweile auch jeder in den Verein aufgenommen. Keine Warteliste, keine Bürgen, keine Fischerprüfung mehr notwendig, der Fischereischein reicht.

Einer der Gründe, warum ich in diesem Verein zwar Beitrag zahle, aber heuer noch an keinem Gewässer war.


----------



## Dorschbremse

@fishhawk - geht aber an der Realität vorbei


----------



## Uzz

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sind eben im Gegensatz zu weissfischen kein 'Schüttgut'... wenn die angelprüfung nur der Sachkundenachweis ist  ein Wirbeltieren töten zu können müssten konsequenterweise Jäger, Metzger und die meisten Köche ohne Schein angeln dürfen. Fänd ich persönlich ok


Nicht zu vergessen die zahlenmäßig bedeutendste Gruppe mit Kompetenz in Sachen Wirbeltiertöten: "Gediente", also beim Militär ausgebildete.


----------



## Kochtopf

Kinderangeln sollte man vereinfachen und den Scheinerwerb erschweren, dann wäre s


Uzz schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die zahlenmäßig bedeutendste Gruppe mit Kompetenz in Sachen Wirbeltiertöten: "Gediente", also beim Militär ausgebildete.


Unsere Trachtentruppe mit den kaputten rosenmontagswägen? Ich bitte dich!


----------



## Orothred

hanzz schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen



Absolut nicht.....


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,

durch eine Prüfung lernt man m.E. nichts, man zeigt höchstens, dass man was gelernt hat.

Die Fischerprüfung wird soweit ich weiß als Sachkundenachweis im Sinne des § 4 TierSchlV anerkannt.

Als ungeprüfter Friedfischangler ohne Fischereischein in Brandenburg würde ich mich nicht besonders wohlfühlen, wenn ich von Tierrechtlern angezeigt würde, weil ich einen Fisch gefangen und geschlachtet hätte.


----------



## Kochtopf

Besser als wenn du ihn zurückgesetzt hättest, ich meine der Tourifischerschein ändert ja nix daran, dass Verwertung der hauptaspelt am angeln sein soll  angeblich


----------



## geomas

Noch mal Touristenfischereischein:

Wenn der normale, nach erfolgreich absolvierter Prüfung ausgehändigte Fischereischein als Sachkundenachweis gilt, dann kann man sich also von der Sachkunde freikaufen, indem man sich den Touri-Fischereischein ausstellen läßt. 
Das bringt mich so auf die Palme. Entweder ist die entsprechende Sachkunde nötig und nachzuweisen oder eben nicht und in dem Fall könnte man auch die Prüfungen abschaffen.


----------



## el.Lucio

Ganz interessant die Unterhaltung hier, ich frag mich nur, was für eine Sachkunde wird denn in der Prüfung wirklich gelernt? Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch oder das schlachten eines Fisches kann es ja nicht sein, es sei denn, ich hab da gefehlt. Aber soweit ich weiß hatte bei uns niemand auch nur einen fisch im gesamten Lehrgang in der Hand. Alles nur Theorie und die war ja auch für die Füße....


----------



## Kochtopf

Also bei meinem Kurs haben wir tatsächlich an toten Forellen das abschlagen geübt. Ist nicht Standard aber ich fand das gut denn davor hatte ich tatsächlich ein wenig bammel


----------



## fishhawk

hallo,



geomas schrieb:


> dann kann man sich also von der Sachkunde freikaufen, indem man sich den Touri-Fischereischein ausstellen läßt.



Das ist eben die die Frage.  Mit dem befristeten Fischereischein erwirbt man ja nur das Recht den Fischfang auszuüben. Ob man damit auch berechtigt ist Fische zu schlachten?

Noch kniffliger in Brandenburg oder Niedersachsen,  wo ja ggf. schon ein Erlaubnisschein ausreicht.

Ob das als Sachkundenachweis nach §4 TierSchlV ausreicht oder ob solche Personen ggf. nur in Begleitung einer sachkundigen Person angeln dürften, müssten die Juristen klären.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,

*Allgemeine Verwaltungsvorschrift
zur Durchführung des Tierschutzgesetzes*



> 3.2.3 Die erforderliche Sachkunde für das Betäuben oder Töten entsprechender Tiere ist des Weiteren nachgewiesen, wenn die betreffende Person im Besitz eines gültigen Jagd- oder Fischereischeins ist oder die Jäger- oder Fischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat.



Also dürften die Inhaber eines befristeten Fischereischeins schonmal fein raus sein.

Ob man Fische schlachten darf, wenn man zwar angeln darf, aber weder Prüfung noch Fischereischein hat bleibt für mich weiterhin unklar.


----------



## Lajos1

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Ganz interessant die Unterhaltung hier, ich frag mich nur, was für eine Sachkunde wird denn in der Prüfung wirklich gelernt? Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch oder das schlachten eines Fisches kann es ja nicht sein, es sei denn, ich hab da gefehlt. Aber soweit ich weiß hatte bei uns niemand auch nur einen fisch im gesamten Lehrgang in der Hand. Alles nur Theorie und die war ja auch für die Füße....



Hallo,

bei uns im Kurs wird das Töten, Ausnehmen und küchenfertig machen unter Anleitung von den Kursteilnehmern selbst durchgeführt. Wahlweise Regenbogenforelle oder Karpfen. Der Fisch kann dann vom Lehrgangsteilnehmer mit nach Hause genommen werden.
Darüberhinaus gibt es noch ein Anfängerfischen (nach bestandener Prüfung und mit ausgestelltem Fischereischein) an einem Gewässer unter Anleitung erfahrener Angler. Dies ist aber freiwilig, aber kostenfrei.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist

Der Fischereischein dient in erster Linie dazu, dem (Landes)Verband und den Kurs gebenden Vereinen eine stetige Geldquelle zu sichern!
Diese lächerliche Prüfung kann doch jeder mit einem IQ von knapp über 70 bestehen, kein Grund sich etwas darauf einzubilden.
Einzig Gutes an diesem typisch deutschen Brimborium, man hält sich eventuell unliebsame Angler vom Wasser fern, sprich Andals "Vandalen"!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk

hallo,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> typisch deutschen Brimborium



Fischerprüfung oder Sachkundenachweis gibt es auch in anderen Ländern, werden z.T. sogar in D (zumindest Bayern) anerkannt. Aber ich vermute mal, die ganzen rechtlichen Verflechtungen dürften in D wohl am kompliziertesten sein.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> unliebsame Angler vom Wasser fern, sprich Andals "Vandalen"!



Da wären m.E. eher die Gewässerbewirtschafter gefordert.

Ich hab in der analogen Zeit einige Jahre am unterfränkischen Main gefischt. Dort hatten die Ausgabestellen eine "schwarze Liste" von Personen, die keine Erlaubnisscheine mehr bekamen.

Wäre heutzutage in Zeiten von DSGVO ggf. nicht mehr so einfach.

Grundsätzlich halte ich es schon für sinnvoll, wenn Angler ne gewisse Grundausbildung erfahren, bevor man sie auf die Fische loslässt.


----------



## el.Lucio

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei uns im Kurs wird das Töten, Ausnehmen und küchenfertig machen unter Anleitung von den Kursteilnehmern selbst durchgeführt. Wahlweise Regenbogenforelle oder Karpfen. Der Fisch kann dann vom Lehrgangsteilnehmer mit nach Hause genommen werden.
> Darüberhinaus gibt es noch ein Anfängerfischen (nach bestandener Prüfung und mit ausgestelltem Fischereischein) an einem Gewässer unter Anleitung erfahrener Angler. Dies ist aber freiwilig, aber kostenfrei.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos


Da scheint sich ja doch was in den letzten 25 Jahren geändert zu haben. Finde ich ja grundsätzlich schonmal positiv.

Btw. Ich hab gestern noch 3 Kiddies ca.10-12 Jahre am Teich beobachtet, die das alles schon besser drauf hatten als mancher Erwachsene. Scheint also auch ohne Prüfung und Lehrgang zu gehen.


----------



## Taxidermist

fishhawk schrieb:


> Fischerprüfung oder Sachkundenachweis gibt es auch in anderen Ländern, werden z.T. sogar in D (zumindest Bayern) anerkannt. Aber ich vermute mal, die ganzen rechtlichen Verflechtungen dürften in D wohl am kompliziertesten sein.



Die anderen Länder sind ja meines Wissen nach nur Österreich und die Schweiz, beide kamen nachahmend dem deutschen Beispiel erst zur Prüfungspflicht!
Wie schafft es denn 99% der Welt ohne Angelprüfung klar zu kommen?
Sind das jetzt schlechtere Angler als wir?
Oder sind die etwa überfordert, wenn es darum geht einen Fisch in Jenseits zu befördern?



fishhawk schrieb:


> Dort hatten die Ausgabestellen eine "schwarze Liste" von Personen, die keine Erlaubnisscheine mehr bekamen.



Hier in der Region tauschen sich die Vereine auch aus, ob mit oder ohne DSGVO und das ist auch gut so!
Wir hatten z.B. einen Kandidaten hier bei uns im Verein, der durch übles Verhalten auffiel und  dieses auch nicht nach einer Verwarnung änderte, der hat keine Chance mehr irgendwo in der Gegend aufgenommen zu werden.
Man sieht ihn heute nur noch am Rhein, wo halt jeder eine Karte bekommt, entsprechend sieht es dort ja auch bekanntlicher weise aus.(siehe Andals "geprüfte" Vandalen!)

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Da scheint sich ja doch was in den letzten 25 Jahren geändert zu haben. Finde ich ja grundsätzlich schonmal positiv.
> 
> Btw. Ich hab gestern noch 3 Kiddies ca.10-12 Jahre am Teich beobachtet, die das alles schon besser drauf hatten als mancher Erwachsene. Scheint also auch ohne Prüfung und Lehrgang zu gehen.



Hallo,

da muss ich etwas Wasser in den Wein schütten. Vorgeschrieben ist das nicht direkt, aber bei uns, im Verein, ist man der Meinung, dass dies zu einem guten Lehrgang eben dazugehört. Da müssen natürlich auch die Voraussetzungen stimmen; wie Hälterungsbecken etc. das haben wir alles vor Ort bei unserem Vereinsheim.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> sind ja meines Wissen nach nur Österreich und die Schweiz



Also in Bayern werden m.W. auch die Fischerprüfungen aus Polen und Bulgarien ohne weiteres  anerkannt. Die der US-Streitkräfte auch. Bei  Prüfungen aus anderen Ländern muss der Antragsteller nachweisen, dass die Prüfung in etwa den bayerischen Ansprüchen genügt. 



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Oder sind die etwa überfordert, wenn es darum geht einen Fisch in Jenseits zu befördern?



Sicher nicht, aber ggf. eben nicht nach geltendem deutschen Recht.

Es gibt z.B. Angler mit Fischereischein aber wahrscheinlich ohne Prüfung, die ihre Fänge lebend in Eimer oder Plastiktüten (ohne Wasser) schmeißen und sie dort verrecken lassen. Und sich auch gänzlich uneinsichtig zeigen, wenn sie erwischt werden.

Wenn die ne Prüfung abgelegt hätten, gäbe es für die zumindest keine Ausreden mehr.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier in der Region tauschen sich die Vereine auch aus, ob mit oder ohne DSGVO und das ist auch gut so!



Die Mainstrecke ist in privater Hand. Ob die immer noch ne schwarze Liste führen, weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn, dann könnte das ggf. doch Ärger geben, wenn sich einer hinhängt.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> aber bei uns, im Verein, ist man der Meinung, dass dies zu einem guten Lehrgang eben dazugehört.



Bei uns wird im Lehrgang mittlerweile auch "live" geschlachtet, früher wurde  nur mit Modellen geübt.

Pflicht ist das aber nicht.

Und da die Prüfung online ist, natürlich auch nicht Bestandteil.


----------



## Andal

Als meine damalige Schnegge (LAG, Zimmerlinde, oder wie auch immer) 1999 beschloss den Schein zu machen, wußte sie genau nur so viel, dass Fische wohl im Wasser zu finden wären. Da der bayerische Vorbereitungslehrgang doch recht umfangreich ausfällt, wurde sie eigentlich schon so weit "gebildet", dass sie mit Ablegen der Prüfung einigermassen wusste, was man machen kann und was man nicht tut. Seinerzeit war die Fischerprüfung aber auch eine langwierige Sache von Anfang Oktober bis zum eigenen Schein Ende März. Man soll halt auch nicht alle Anforderungen aller Bundesländer wild durcheinander werfen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

fishhawk schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist eben die die Frage.  Mit dem befristeten Fischereischein erwirbt man ja nur das Recht den Fischfang auszuüben. Ob man damit auch berechtigt ist Fische zu schlachten?
> 
> Noch kniffliger in Brandenburg oder Niedersachsen,  wo ja ggf. schon ein Erlaubnisschein ausreicht.
> 
> Ob das als Sachkundenachweis nach §4 TierSchlV ausreicht oder ob solche Personen ggf. nur in Begleitung einer sachkundigen Person angeln dürften, müssten die Juristen klären.



Zumindest für Schleswig-Holstein werden viele Fragen hier beantwortet: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/D...rlauberFSchein.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=5

Ich habe letzten Herbst erst meinen Fischereischein in Hamburg gemacht. Der Lehrgang bestand auch nur aus Theorie, Praxis wurde nicht vermittelt.
Im August davor war ich allerdings dank Urlauberfischereischein 2 Mal in SH mit einem Freund gewesen, der schon seit 20 Jahren Angler ist. Und bereits vor der Tour habe ich mir nicht nur das Merkblatt zig mal durchgelesen, sondern auch über Youtube viele Stunden Material angesehen, wie man welchen Fisch behandelt (betäuben/abhaken/schlachten usw.). Die Versorgung der ersten Fische habe ich aber dennoch meinem Freund überlassen und ihm ganz genau auf die Finger geschaut


----------



## oberfranke

Wie mein Name schon aussagt bin ich aus Oberfranken- Bayern ist ja ein Teil davon und habe den bayerischen Fischereischein.  

Der Fischereischein bzw die die Prüfung ist viel zu einfach, viel zu oberflächlich, viel zu billig.


----------



## Kochtopf

Zu billig finde ich relativ - es ist mE falsch, wirtschaftlich schwache auszuschließen durch fantasiegebühren aber dass das Niveau höher sein könnte - auf jeden Fall. Auch ein höherer Praxisbezug (und damit meine ich nicht Rute montieren sondern sowas wie abhaken, zurücksetzen, abschlagen) wäre gut


----------



## oberfranke

@Kochtopf
Die Aussage zu billig ist etwas zu pauschal, da ich damit nicht in erster Linie die Verwaltungsgebühren meine. Wir müssen den Wasserkopf der Verwaltung nicht noch mehr füttern.
Durch höhere Preise lässt sich auch die Qualität der Lehrgänge erhöhen. Sei es Gewässerkunde, Biologie, Naturschutz, Rechtskunde, Lebewesen im, auf und am Wasser, erkennen von Fischkrankheiten, erkennen von Gewässerveränderungen bzw Verschmutzungen, "waidgerechtes" Verhalten, Umgang mit dem Fisch, (abhaken, zurücksetzen, abschlagen, verarbeiten, verwerten- gerne mit filetieren, räuchern, grillen, braten usw.)  und natürlich auch Angelpraxis.

Wir Angler haben in Zeiten von PETA und anderen selbsternannten Natur- und Tierschützern eh keinen leichten Stand. Gegen Dummheit und Schlagzeilenwissen hilft fundiertes Wissen am besten. So nebenbei verringert sich auch der Anteil der "Vollpfosten" unter den Anglern.


----------



## dkong

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja,
> nach 15 Jahren wär er aber nun sicher raus ausm Knast. toller Erstlingspost übrigens, dkong, in diesem Sinne,
> Hallo und Tschüss,
> Minimax


Danke man tut was man kann . 

@*Jürgen57 *Kein schlechter Ansatz das mit der Praxisprüfung .

Hab hierher gefunden nachdem ich *Fischereischein abschaffen* gegooglt hab und davor puls reportage übers Angeln mit zu viel Hip Hob gesehn hab .
Aber das nur am Rande .


----------



## Minimax

dkong schrieb:


> Danke man tut was man kann .



Tja, ist ja nicht grad viel und dann auch noch das Falsche. Aber jeder nach seinen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## dkong

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, ist ja nicht grad viel und dann auch noch das Falsche. Aber jeder nach seinen Möglichkeiten.


Schrieb er...


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Ich hab das Ganze ja nun gerade hinter mir. Für mich als Wochenend- Arbeiter echt aufwendig. Ich hab ein ganzes Jahr und viel von meiner mageren Freizeit gebraucht. Trotzdem finde ich es richtig, dass es eine Prüfung gibt. Ich hätte mir sie nur sehr viel praxisnäher gewünscht. Ich hab die Prüfung mit null Fehlern bestanden. Und hab bis heute keine Ahnung, wie ein Fisch aussieht. Schon krass, oder?


----------



## nobbi1962

es fing mal an in den 70iger Jahren

hab ich mal mit gemacht und bestanden mit zielwurf
Angelschein  so ohne was.


----------



## Hering 58

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> es fing mal an in den 70iger Jahren
> 
> hab ich mal mit gemacht und bestanden mit zielwurf
> Angelschein  so ohne was.


Kann ich mich noch dran erinnern.


----------



## Lemmy 2016

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> es fing mal an in den 70iger Jahren
> 
> hab ich mal mit gemacht und bestanden mit zielwurf
> Angelschein  so ohne was.


Ich finds gut, dass man den Menschen ein wenig Theorie abverlangt. Soll ja nicht jeder Schwachmat seine Rute in die trübe Brühe werfen.   
Aber: Ein wenig praxisnäher wär schon was. Ich kann keinen Knoten, ich erkenne keinen Fisch!


----------



## zandertex

Das ist sowas von krass(krank).Prüfung bestanden ohne einen einzigen Fisch zu (er)kennen!!
Hauptsache kassiert!!!


----------



## Koalabaer

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Ich kann keinen Knoten, ich erkenne keinen Fisch!



Quasi ein ,,Schwachmat'' bezüglich angeln. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## nobbi1962

*Rogner* und *Milchner*


----------



## zandertex

Koalabaer schrieb:


> Quasi ein ,,Schwachmat'' bezüglich angeln.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Und eine hochintelligente Antwort darauf!!!


----------



## rippi

Tja in den Ländern, wo es keine Prüfung gibt kennen die meisten Menschen die gängigen Arten und wissen wie man ne Schnur verbindet oder Sachen dran bindet. Ich denke nicht, dass die Prüfung überhaupt einen Mehrwert für irgendwen hat der an der ganzen Sache beteiligt ist, weder für den Angler noch für den Fisch.


----------



## Kochtopf

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Ich finds gut, dass man den Menschen ein wenig Theorie abverlangt. Soll ja nicht jeder Schwachmat seine Rute in die trübe Brühe werfen.
> Aber: Ein wenig praxisnäher wär schon was. Ich kann keinen Knoten, ich erkenne keinen Fisch!


Dann solltet ihr vielleicht nicht nur darten


----------



## Waller Michel

Naja also so ganz kann ich das nicht glauben! 
Fischkunde ist  ( auch in RLP ) Gegenstand der Ausbildung und Prüfung. 
Man sollte anschließend doch in der Lage sein, die meisten Fische zu bestimmen! Ansonsten ist da etwas schief gelaufen! 
Was das Angeln selbst angeht ,wie Knoten etc ,ist es wieder etwas anderes!  Es ist keine Angelschule .
Der Lehrgang vermittelt die Kenntnisse die man braucht um gesetzeskonform und waidgerecht angeln zu können in Deutschland! 
Dazu ist es natürlich notwendig einen Fisch bestimmen zu können. 
Ich hab auch noch niemals Ausbildungsmaterial in der Hand gehalten, wo die Kenntnise der speziellen Fischkunde nicht vermittelt werden würden. 
Außerdem wird es in jedem Bundesland wenn auch etwas unterschiedlich abgefragt in der Prüfung. 

LG Michael


----------



## Lajos1

Hallo,

bei uns im Kurs muss jeder einen Fisch unter Anleitung töten und küchenfertig machen (Karpfen oder Regenbogenforelle)., welchen man dann auch mit nachhause nehmen kann. Außerdem wird (nach bestandener Prüfung und Erstellung des Fischereischeins) ein Anfängerangeln an einem Gewässer unter Anleitung erfahrener Angler durchgeführt. Letzteres ist natürlich freiwillig und kostenlos und wird gerne angenommen.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Meefo 46

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> . Ich kann keinen Knoten, ich erkenne keinen Fisch!



Gegen beides gibt es zum Einen Fischerkennungs Karten bzw Apps zum anderen https://www.blinker.de/content/uploads/2016/03/Blinker_Booklet_Knoten_low.pdf

Also los gehts.


----------



## nobbi1962

Wir in S-H
haben einen Angelschein mit Passfoto!

Jetzt will Deutscheland das ein Beamter mit kommt zum  Fotoshooting (das du das auch bist)

sachmal hackt das.


----------



## Kochtopf

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wir in S-H
> haben einen Angelschein mit Passfoto!
> 
> Jetzt will Deutscheland das ein Beamter mit kommt zum  Fotoshooting (das du das auch bist)
> 
> sachmal hackt das.


Ich glaube nicht  Nobbi. Dafür hast du ja nen Perso


----------



## nobbi1962

genau damit fangen sie an (Perso-Bilder) und dann kommt etc.


----------



## Meefo 46

Da ist es doch wieder; unsere Beamten und Politiker sind entweder nicht gut genug Ausgelastet oder Ahnungslos.


----------



## rippi

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei uns im Kurs muss jeder einen Fisch unter Anleitung töten und küchenfertig machen (Karpfen oder Regenbogenforelle)., welchen man dann auch mit nachhause nehmen kann. Außerdem wird (nach bestandener Prüfung und Erstellung des Fischereischeins) ein Anfängerangeln an einem Gewässer unter Anleitung erfahrener Angler durchgeführt. Letzteres ist natürlich freiwillig und kostenlos und wird gerne angenommen.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos


Was aber wichtiger wäre zu lernen: Wie setzt man einen Fisch schonend zurück. Ohne das die "zurückzusetzende geschonte Fischart" durch den Sand gezogen, auf den Stein gelegt, oder sonst wie malträtiert wird. Der einzupackende Fisch wird ja sowieso getötet.


----------



## Lajos1

rippi schrieb:


> Was aber wichtiger wäre zu lernen: Wie setzt man einen Fisch schonend zurück. Ohne das die "zurückzusetzende geschonte Fischart" durch den Sand gezogen, auf den Stein gelegt, oder sonst wie malträtiert wird. Der einzupackende Fisch wird ja sowieso getötet.



Hallo,

dies wird natürlich auch angesprochen, nasse Hände, wenn möglich im Wasser abködern etc. Aber es ist eben auch wichtig zu wissen, wie man einen Fisch tötet usw.
Ich kann mich noch an einen Fernsehbeitrag aus Norddeutschland vor ein paar Jahren erinnern, da wude ein Angler an einer Teichanlage gezeigt, welcher nicht in der Lage war, einen Fisch zu töten. War richtig was zum Fremdschämen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf

rippi schrieb:


> Was aber wichtiger wäre zu lernen: Wie setzt man einen Fisch schonend zurück. Ohne das die "zurückzusetzende geschonte Fischart" durch den Sand gezogen, auf den Stein gelegt, oder sonst wie malträtiert wird. Der einzupackende Fisch wird ja sowieso getötet.


Oder auch "wie benutze ich die verschiedenen Hakenlöser", damit habe ich mich zu Beginn extrem schwer getan


----------



## rippi

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dies wird natürlich auch angesprochen, nasse Hände, wenn möglich im Wasser abködern etc. Aber es ist eben auch wichtig zu wissen, wie man einen Fisch tötet usw.
> Ich kann mich noch an einen Fernsehbeitrag aus Norddeutschland vor ein paar Jahren erinnern, da wude ein Angler an einer Teichanlage gezeigt, welcher nicht in der Lage war, einen Fisch zu töten. War richtig was zum Fremdschämen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos


Ganz recht, in dem Beitrag ging es, so wie ich meine mich zu erinnern, um einen Stör. Ich habe noch keinen Stör versucht zu töten, kann mir jedoch vorstellen, dass ein großer Stör einiges an Problemen bei Tötung bereiten könnte. Die Schädelplatte ist extrem hart. Wie das genau vorgefallen ist können wir alle hier allerdings nur vermuten, schließlich war es Fernsehen. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder auch "wie benutze ich die verschiedenen Hakenlöser", damit habe ich mich zu Beginn extrem schwer getan


Hier verhält es sich meiner Meinung nach eher wie mit den Knoten und Fischarten und sind reine Übungssache.


----------



## Lajos1

rippi schrieb:


> Ganz recht, in dem Beitrag ging es, so wie ich meine mich zu erinnern, um einen Stör. Ich habe noch keinen Stör versucht zu töten, kann mir jedoch vorstellen, dass ein großer Stör einiges an Problemen bei Tötung bereiten könnte. Die Schädelplatte ist extrem hart. Wie das genau vorgefallen ist können wir alle hier allerdings nur vermuten, schließlich war es Fernsehen.



Hallo,

ja, war ein Stör, allerdings kein besonders grosser, vielleicht so 60-80 cm. Der Angler wusste weder, wie man den Fisch betäubt, noch wie man ihn tötet. Echt peinlich das Ganze.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Waller Michel

Das ist wirklich peinlich! 
Wenn ich auf Stör fische und habe das noch nicht getan, mache ich mir vorher Gedanken drum oder? 
Natürlich habe ich auch einen gescheiten Fischtöter dabei! Oder zumindest mal einen brauchbaren Hammer. 

LG Michael


----------



## rippi

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich peinlich!
> Wenn ich auf Stör fische und habe das noch nicht getan, mache ich mir vorher Gedanken drum oder?
> Natürlich habe ich auch einen gescheiten Fischtöter dabei! Oder zumindest mal einen brauchbaren Hammer.
> 
> LG Michael


Hatte der Angler vielleicht auch? Vielleicht war er auch dennoch überrascht? Wie gesagt es ist immer noch Fernsehen.


----------



## fishhawk

Hallo,



rippi schrieb:


> Vielleicht war er auch dennoch überrascht?



Der war sicherlich überrascht, denn soweit ich weiß war es in der Anlage nicht üblich, dass Störe eins auf die Mütze bekommen.

Der Weiher liegt nur 2 km von der niederländischen Grenze entfernt.

Der ganze Beitrag war doch drauf angelegt sogenannte "Trophäenfischer" zu diskreditieren und war entsprechend geschnitten.
Da hat man ganz bewußt Szenen mit solchen Anglern ausgewählt, mit denen man entsprechende Effekte erzielen konnte.

Ich glaube nicht, dass sowas repräsentativ für die Mehrzahl der geprüften Angler in D ist.

Aber solange es in D Bundesländer gibt, wo man ganz legal ohne Prüfung oder sogar ohne Fischereischein angeln kann, ist die Diskussion um den Sinn der Prüfung sowieso etwas müßig.


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann solltet ihr vielleicht nicht nur darten


Tun wir nicht!


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Gegen beides gibt es zum Einen Fischerkennungs Karten bzw Apps zum anderen https://www.blinker.de/content/uploads/2016/03/Blinker_Booklet_Knoten_low.pdf
> 
> Also los gehts.


ich lerne das lieber live bei Zandertex.


----------



## Lemmy 2016

Koalabaer schrieb:


> Quasi ein ,,Schwachmat'' bezüglich angeln.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


ja!


----------

